# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre - 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:11)

Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico, e *todas as mensagens off-topic que sejam encontradas nos outros tópicos serão movidas para este mesmo tópico ou mesmo eliminadas.
*
Para facilitar a leitura do tópico, apelamos ao mínimo de spam, triple/quadruple-posting (mensagens sucessivas do mesmo membro) e discussões sem nexo que "poluem" o tópico (i.e. repetições do mesmo desabafo, discussões sem fim sobre uma opinião contrária, etc.)

Insultos e outro tipo de discussão pejorativa será *punida, desde advertências, até banimentos temporários ou permanentes, tal como os membros que façam spam ou trolling serão alvo de advertências aplicadas à sua conta do fórum, ou uma punição à discrição da moderação após avaliação da situação.*


----------



## Norther (1 Jan 2020 às 08:09)

Bom dia, desejo um bom ano para todos, com muita saúde. 
Iniciamos um novo ano com um tempo magnífico, mas já tenho saudades de ver a Serra pintada de branco e fazer caminhadas na neve, vamos ver se nos próximos dias a coisa muda.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2020 às 17:53)

Saudades de uma bela entrada fria à antiga, quem tem?? Gostava de ver gelo a serio aqui por estes lados ainda este ano.
Um bom 2020 a todos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Tenho saudades de quando o gfs nos fazia sonhar nesta altura do ano para que depois não acontecesse coisa nenhuma. Agora nem sonhar nos faz.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2020 às 22:45)

Impressionante o calor que está na Europa central e do Norte... anomalia positiva brutal! Há zonas da Noruega a chegar aos 19ºC hoje!!!!! Isto está a ficar lindo, está...
Com tais temperaturas assim e a corrente de jacto longe, bem podemos sonhar com entradas de frio, pq não irá acontecer este ano...


----------



## Mammatus (3 Jan 2020 às 23:37)

^^






A anomalia positiva é brutal






https://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/s...V5Qc-WXVzfrz3J1FMF9sbbVRMPATYhRROz_NDNwOsV_Mk


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2020 às 23:50)

Mammatus disse:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Isto é a previsão do GFS de hoje, em pleno começo de janeiro (verão no hemisfério sul e inverno no norte, portanto) temos temperaturas a 850 hpPa semelhantes no sudoeste australiano e na zona da Carélia, entre a Rússia e a Finlândia
Editado: Por curiosidade, fui ver as temperaturas naquela zona da Austrália, o ogimet indica uma mínima de 7,7 ºC hoje para Albany, e a Wikipédia um recorde mínimo para janeiro de 7,8 ºC... De qualquer modo, um valor notável quando outras partes do país sofrem com calor extremo


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2020 às 23:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Isto é a previsão do GFS de hoje, em pleno começo de janeiro (verão no hemisfério sul e inverno no norte, portanto) temos temperaturas a 850 hpPa semelhantes no sudoeste australiano e na zona da Carélia, entre a Rússia e a Finlândia


A nova década começa com recordes e isso vai ser o pão nosso de cada dia ao longo dos próximos anos, seja de calor, frio, chuva, seca etc. As mudanças são mais que evidentes e só não vê quem não quer! 
Dá dó ver as imagens e notícias vindas da Austrália, e parece não haver sinais de mudança...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2020 às 00:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tenho saudades de quando o gfs nos fazia sonhar nesta altura do ano para que depois não acontecesse coisa nenhuma. Agora nem sonhar nos faz.


Curiosamente, o modelo que faz-nos sonhar neste momento é o ECMWF, ou pelo menos para quem vive no Litoral Oeste (como eu).  
Ora vejamos: 

Previsão para 13 de janeiro, Almada: 
- Máximo: 32,3 mm 
- Percentil 90: 19,9 mm 
- Mediano: 9,1 mm 
- Percentil 10: 0,3 mm 
- Mínimo: 0 mm 
*- Saída operacional: 12,8 mm 
*
Previsão para 18 de janeiro, Almada: 
- Máximo: 139,6 mm 
- Percentil 90: 60,6 mm
- Mediano: 31,2 mm 
- Percentil 10: 7,3 mm 
- Mínimo: 1,6 mm 

É de esperar para ver o que acontece!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2020 às 13:40)

Queremos frio!! Onde anda o frio?...que seca!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

joralentejano disse:


> A nova década começa com recordes e isso vai ser o pão nosso de cada dia ao longo dos próximos anos, seja de calor, frio, chuva, seca etc. As mudanças são mais que evidentes e só não vê quem não quer!
> Dá dó ver as imagens e notícias vindas da Austrália, e parece não haver sinais de mudança...


pois e a Austrália é so um espelho para o verão Ibérico.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2020 às 13:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Queremos frio!! Onde anda o frio?...que seca!


Não tem estado frio? Só se for aí para baixo. Por aqui, as noites têm sido bem frias.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2020 às 14:50)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não tem estado frio? Só se for aí para baixo. Por aqui, as noites têm sido bem frias.


tens tido gelo, geada?? 2 ou 3 graus é frio?? Queria frio a serio e não o  que temos tido.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2020 às 15:23)

jamestorm disse:


> tens tido gelo, geada?? 2 ou 3 graus é frio?? Queria frio a serio e não o  que temos tido.


Sim, é frio. Tendo em conta que a temperatura mínima média para o Porto é de 5°C em Janeiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2020 às 15:30)

@Scan_Ferr As noites frias têm sido feitas em zonas de grande inversão térmica, como os vales do Norte e Centro. 
Aqui para o sul, no mínimo, temos tido temperaturas de 2 ou 3°C, o que é muito mais do que nos anos passados. E devemos salientar que, durante o dia, está "calor". O sol até "queima", às vezes. Este inverno é claramente uma reprodução de 2015/2016, um inverno muito quente.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2020 às 15:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Scan_Ferr As noites frias têm sido feitas em zonas de grande inversão térmica, como os vales do Norte e Centro.
> Aqui para o sul, no mínimo, temos tido temperaturas de 2 ou 3°C, o que é muito mais do que nos anos passados. E devemos salientar que, durante o dia, está "calor". O sol até "queima", às vezes. Este inverno é claramente uma reprodução de 2015/2016, um inverno muito quente.



Sim exacto. este Inverno está a ser excepcionalmente quente...e é normal termos entradas frias e até pelo menos uma vaga de frio durante o Inverno, coisa que até agora não aconteceu e nao se perspectiva que vá acontecer este Janeiro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2020 às 17:41)

Aqui tem havido umas noites mais 'fresquistas'. Dias frios, não vi/senti nada. Uma tristeza.


----------



## fcapelas (4 Jan 2020 às 18:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui tem havido umas noites mais 'fresquistas'. Dias frios, não vi/senti nada. Uma tristeza.


As vagas de frio fazem tanta falta como as ondas de calor...
Quem vive da agricultura sabe bem do q falo, o ano passado era so geada geada e mais geada, as plantas n se desenvolviam as pastagens n cresciam q “inferno” de ano...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2020 às 18:41)

fcapelas disse:


> As vagas de frio fazem tanta falta como as ondas de calor...
> Quem vive da agricultura sabe bem do q falo, o ano passado era so geada geada e mais geada, as plantas n se desenvolviam as pastagens n cresciam q “inferno” de ano...



E quem falou em ondas de frio? Haver frio no Inverno agora passou a ser algo estranho?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:16)

fcapelas disse:


> As vagas de frio fazem tanta falta como as ondas de calor...
> Quem vive da agricultura sabe bem do q falo, o ano passado era so geada geada e mais geada, as plantas n se desenvolviam as pastagens n cresciam q “inferno” de ano...



Quem vive da agricultura, sabe que a grande maioria das árvores de fruto, necessitam de muitas horas de frio, para frutificarem nas devidas condições, o que não quer dizer também que seja preciso ter geadas todos os dias.
Também é sabido que as pastagens pouco desenvolvem, com as geadas sucessivas, pois afectam o seu sistema radicular, ainda fraco, e por falar niss, grande parte das pastagens semeadas que vejo por aqui, ao fim de dois meses, ainda nem conseguem cobrir o solo, e desta vez não foi por causa da geada, pois ainda foi praticamente insignificante por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quem vive da agricultura, sabe que a grande maioria das árvores de fruto, necessitam de muitas horas de frio, para frutificarem nas devidas condições, o que não quer dizer também que seja preciso ter geadas todos os dias.
> Também é sabido que as pastagens pouco desenvolvem, com as geadas sucessivas, pois afectam o seu sistema radicular, ainda fraco, e por falar niss, grande parte das pastagens semeadas que vejo por aqui, ao fim de dois meses, ainda nem conseguem cobrir o solo, e desta vez não foi por causa da geada, pois ainda foi praticamente insignificante por aqui.


Mas este ano ainda não fez frio. Dias com geada e leve foram 2 ou 3. E por exemplo o ora pro nobis morre todos os anos e rebenta na primavera. Este ano está a crescer e a deitar novos rebentos!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 19:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quem vive da agricultura, sabe que a grande maioria das árvores de fruto, necessitam de muitas horas de frio, para frutificarem nas devidas condições, o que não quer dizer também que seja preciso ter geadas todos os dias.
> Também é sabido que as pastagens pouco desenvolvem, com as geadas sucessivas, pois afectam o seu sistema radicular, ainda fraco, e por falar niss, grande parte das pastagens semeadas que vejo por aqui, ao fim de dois meses, ainda nem conseguem cobrir o solo, e desta vez não foi por causa da geada, pois ainda foi praticamente insignificante por aqui.


Haja muitas geadas ou não, entre Dezembro e Fevereiro (principalmente) as pastagens pouco se desenvolvem. Pode-se ver nas paisagens das fotos que por vezes publico onde, apesar das chuvas, os campos em alguns locais ainda não estão muito verdejantes. Apenas estão nos terrenos semeados, mas mesmo assim, a erva ainda não tem grande altura.
É importante chover ao longo do todo o inverno para abastecer nascentes, barragens, manter os terrenos regados para as searas não secarem e sofrerem com as geadas... No entanto, por muita chuva que caia, neste período de tempo a erva não cresce com tanta força daí as chuvas de Março e Abril serem muito importantes. Já para abastecer barragens, aquilo que é suposto cair nessa altura, não revela grandes alterações caso não chova de forma significativa nos meses anteriores. Mesmo que o inverno seja seco, se chover bem na primavera, em termos agrícolas a situação não fica tão crítica rapidamente. De referir que em 2017, se não tivesse chovido bastante no inicio de Maio, a coisa teria sido bem mais complicada. Em 2019, foi Abril e pronto, vai-se tendo alguma sorte nesse sentido, pelo menos para aguentar os primeiros meses do verão. 
O frio faz falta, mas não de forma extrema. Aliás, se houver uma entrada fria, os primeiros dias resumem-se a vento forte e seco de Leste que só estraga tudo, portanto, já não sei o que é melhor. Meteorologicamente falando, é bom para dar alguma animação, mas de resto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Haja muitas geadas ou não, entre Dezembro e Fevereiro (principalmente) as pastagens pouco se desenvolvem. Pode-se ver nas paisagens das fotos que por vezes publico onde, apesar das chuvas, os campos em alguns locais ainda não estão muito verdejantes. Apenas estão nos terrenos semeados, mas mesmo assim, a erva ainda não tem grande altura.
> É importante chover ao longo do todo o inverno para abastecer nascentes, barragens, manter os terrenos regados para as searas não secarem e sofrerem com as geadas... No entanto, por muita chuva que caia, neste período de tempo a erva não cresce com tanta força daí as chuvas de Março e Abril serem muito importantes. Já para abastecer barragens, aquilo que é suposto cair nessa altura, não revela grandes alterações caso não chova de forma significativa nos meses anteriores. Mesmo que o inverno seja seco, se chover bem na primavera, em termos agrícolas a situação não fica tão crítica rapidamente. Em 2017, se não tivesse chovido bastante no inicio de Maio, a coisa teria sido bem mais complicada.
> O frio faz falta, mas não de forma extrema. Aliás, se houver uma entrada fria, os primeiros dias resumem-se a vento forte e seco de Leste que só estraga tudo, portanto, já não sei o que é melhor. Meteorologicamente falando, é bom para dar alguma animação, mas de resto...



É verdade uma entrada de ar frio, nunca nos deixa nada de bom, afecta em muito grande parte das árvores, que até secam ramos, por vezes, tanto o frio, o calor, ou a chuva, tem cá o seu lugar, mas em modo Q.B, ou moderado, mas neste departamento ainda não conseguimos mandar.
Sim as pastagens, acabam depois por dar um "salto", no seu crescimento a partir de Março, que é também quando o solo começa a aquecer mais, neste momento, e que não tem feito quase frio nenhum, mas se pegares num bocado de solo, com as mãos, ao fim de pouco minutos, ficas com as mãos geladas, isto em solos que estão completamente expostos, porque se tiver uma boa cobertura de matéria organica, o caso, já é bem diferente, pode ver o exemplo de uma floresta madura, de um bom carvalhal, com 80, ou 100, que infelizmente se consegue observar menos, ficando depois apenas algum pequeno aglomerado de exemplares.


----------



## comentador (4 Jan 2020 às 21:12)

Este Inverno nem frio nem chuva no Baixo Alentejo. Todas as estações do ano tornaram-se atípicas de há uns anos para cá.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2020 às 19:48)

Um amigo meu de faculdade vive em Londres já ha 9 anos e diz que não se lembra de um ano tão ameno por lá...o período de natal foi feito quase sem frio, pareciam  temperaturas mais de primavera. So para terem a noção da anomalia de frio que há mais a norte. 

Quem aqui diz que o frio não faz falta para a produção agrícola,  sabe tanto de agricultura como eu sei de Física Nuclear. E mais não me alargo, depois vês o teu pomar este ano e a calibração da tua fruta qual é.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 23:36)




----------



## fcapelas (7 Jan 2020 às 09:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Um amigo meu de faculdade vive em Londres já ha 9 anos e diz que não se lembra de um ano tão ameno por lá...o período de natal foi feito quase sem frio, pareciam  temperaturas mais de primavera. So para terem a noção da anomalia de frio que há mais a norte.
> 
> Quem aqui diz que o frio não faz falta para a produção agrícola,  sabe tanto de agricultura como eu sei de Física Nuclear. E mais não me alargo, depois vês o teu pomar este ano e a calibração da tua fruta qual é.


E por acaso a agricultura é so pomares???
Vives da agricultura?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2020 às 09:45)

fcapelas disse:


> E por acaso a agricultura é so pomares???
> Vives da agricultura?



Vamos lá acalmar os ânimos antes que seja preciso apagar posts. Se não conseguirem evitar discussões, que as façam por MP.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Eu há pouco estive a ver o chamado "resumo climatológico" do mês de dezembro. Para um instituto oficial, acho mal que ponham isto:
"Nas regiões do Sul os valores de precipitação foram inferiores ao normal, por exemplo, os 47.9 mm de precipitação ocorridos em Faro correspondem a cerca de 40 % do normal (115.6 mm)." 
Faro é a única cidade da região Sul?? Na Serra do Caldeirão, Monchique e Barlavento, o mês foi normal a chuvoso, mas parece que o IPMA apenas considera os valores de Faro como os mais "aceitáveis". 
Devemos também acrescentar o facto de a estação de Monchique não ter registado nada na quinta-feira, dia 19, dia mais chuvoso. Espero que não usem dados errados e que façam uma investigação como a que eu fiz (mas isso, provavelmente, não vai acontecer).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Tendo em conta que nas atuais previsões as frentes chegam cá a muito custo, nem vale a pena esperar por outra coisa senão pelas próximas saídas. Pelo menos todos os modelos mostram algo de diferente a partir da segunda quinzena, mas para já nada de especial. O ECM é o único que mostra algo significativo, mas tudo muito longe e nas saídas anteriores não previa nada para além de restos.



Verdade, não nos resta mesmo outra coisa Jorge, a coisa não está fácil! Esta sinóptica este ano chegou mais tarde, mas chegou, e quando se instala não é fácil desarmar!  Contudo parece-me que a partir de dia 13/14 deverá aparecer alguma precipitação, agora deixa ver onde , e em que quantidades, seria muito importante Janeiro ainda receber nem que fosse 30 a 40 mm nas zonas mais necessitadas! Eu acredito sempre, até lavar dos cestos é vindima, e sou um otimista por natureza


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2020 às 10:40)

Para os interessados nas temperaturas da Rússia (e não só)  http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/ogimet_nav


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2020 às 12:22)

Orion disse:


> Para os interessados nas temperaturas da Rússia (e não só)  http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/ogimet_nav


Mapa assustador.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2020 às 14:44)

Um pequeno resumo dos últimos 12 dias aqui no Nordeste. Muito provavelmente aquele que ficará como o período mais frio deste inverno. Para esses 12 dias, temos médias diárias em torno de 2ºC, com vários dias, em quase todas as estações, com valores de temperatura média diária negativa. Coloco também o valor da mínima mais baixa e da máxima mais baixa do período observado (27 de dezembro a 7 de janeiro).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Nao me recordo de um mês de janeiro com cotas de neve tão altas com o deste ano...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2020 às 17:14)

Até podemos ter tido temperaturas baixas a nível do solo mas nas camadas altas da atmosfera muito mau mesmo...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2020 às 17:27)

Por aqui tem sido uma pobreza Franciscana. Salvou-se a chuva.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2020 às 18:40)

No que toca a precipitação o que salvou um pouco isto foi a depressão Elsa apesar dos estragos que causou. Nos próximos tempos não se avizinha grandes acumulados de precipitação mas é verdade que os modelos ainda podem dar uma grande volta. Com agravante de não podermos contar com a água das montanhas pois neste momento há 0 de neve.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2020 às 18:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nao me recordo de um mês de janeiro com cotas de neve tão altas com o deste ano...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk





dvieira disse:


> Até podemos ter tido temperaturas baixas a nível do solo mas nas camadas altas da atmosfera muito mau mesmo...


Desapontante, amanhã faz 11 anos desde a última vez que nevou cá, não voltou a repetir-se e cada vez estou mais certo que não voltará. Nem fazia ideia na altura do quão especial aquele dia foi...  Ainda mais estranho é a falta de neve em geral abaixo dos 600m ultimamente, assim está cada vez mais complicado ver neve


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2020 às 21:13)

Esta ano é para esquecer, há mesmo muito pouco frio até em altitude...
Se reparares nos últimos anos nem sequer temos tido vagas de frio típicas...penso que o frio tem sido feito mais pela inversão térmica do que pela instalação de massas de ar com muito frio  e que ficavam dias dias seguidos como era antigamente, tipo anos 90. Corrijam me se estiver errado



c0ldPT disse:


> Desapontante, amanhã faz 11 anos desde a última vez que nevou cá, não voltou a repetir-se e cada vez estou mais certo que não voltará. Nem fazia ideia na altura do quão especial aquele dia foi...  Ainda mais estranho é a falta de neve em geral abaixo dos 600m ultimamente, assim está cada vez mais complicado ver neve


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2020 às 21:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Esta ano é para esquecer, há mesmo muito pouco frio até em altitude...
> Se reparares nos últimos anos nem sequer temos tido vagas de frio típicas...penso que o frio tem sido feito mais pela inversão térmica do que pela instalação de massas de ar com muito frio  e que ficavam dias dias seguidos como era antigamente, tipo anos 90. Corrijam me se estiver errado


Sem dúvida! Até ao momento, janeiro está a ser uma cópia do ano passado, sendo que a única diferença é que as noites são menos frias.  Não há frio nenhum instalado e isso pode-se observar pelas estações em altitude. Na estação de Portalegre, durante a noite, está a ocorrer o típico "despejo" de calor, que ocorre no verão. Nos dias em que certas estações ultrapassaram os 20ºC, houve noites em que a EMA não baixava dos 15/16ºC.
Safam-se mesmo as inversões térmicas e no Interior Norte e Centro só tem feito mais frio por causa do nevoeiro persistente.

No que diz respeito à precipitação, no ano passado não choveu nada até dia 20 e até ao final do mês apenas choveu de forma significativa 2/3 dias e quando digo isto, falo apenas pela minha zona. De qualquer das maneiras, é grave isto já ser constante. Dezembro foi como foi graças a 1 semana, porque de resto, o AA tem sido rei disto tudo.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2020 às 21:29)

jamestorm disse:


> o frio tem sido feito mais pela inversão térmica do que pela instalação de massas de ar com muito frio  e que ficavam dias dias seguidos como era antigamente, tipo anos 90. Corrijam me se estiver errado


Vai de encontro à situação atual, mínimas baixas devido à inversão térmica e estabilidade anticiclónica, máximas não muito altas devido às próprias mínimas baixas ou ao nevoeiro. Frio em altitude 0!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2020 às 17:06)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2020 às 17:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Ah poeta!


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2020 às 19:54)

Lembro-me de que havia aqui um user que fazia posts muito criativos sobre meteorologia, eram autênticos jogos de palavras, não sei precisar se era em verso ou prosa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2020 às 22:59)

Curiosa a incerteza em relação à precipitação a partir de segunda... Estamos a 4 dias de um possível evento generalizado de precipitação, mas tanto no ECMWF como no GFS não há ainda consenso sobre o quão intenso será o evento. 

O ECMWF é o mais generoso neste momento, com um ensemble que prevê quase 100 mm (valor máximo) para as próximas 300 horas no Algarve e 200/300 mm no Norte. Destes 100 mm, a saída operacional prevê quase 50 mm logo no dia 17, numa espécie de "rio atmosférico". 

O GFS é menos generoso, mas, digamos, tem vindo a mudar constantemente e as suas previsões a mais de 150 horas não me convencem. 

De qualquer maneira, parece que o anticiclone será empurrado para leste, umas centenas de quilómetros, num período de tempo ainda indeterminado. Mau para a Europa Central, mas muito bom para Portugal e, como é óbvio, para nós, meteoloucos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2020 às 15:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>




Muito bem!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jan 2020 às 15:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Curiosa a incerteza em relação à precipitação a partir de segunda... Estamos a 4 dias de um possível evento generalizado de precipitação, mas tanto no ECMWF como no GFS não há ainda consenso sobre o quão intenso será o evento.
> 
> O ECMWF é o mais generoso neste momento, com um ensemble que prevê quase 100 mm (valor máximo) para as próximas 300 horas no Algarve e 200/300 mm no Norte. Destes 100 mm, a saída operacional prevê quase 50 mm logo no dia 17, numa espécie de "rio atmosférico".
> 
> ...




Espero que tenhas razão, porque estes primeiros dias do ano ou em geral a primeira quinzena de janeiro tem sido uma lástima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2020 às 02:13)

Orion disse:


> https://meteologix.com/pt
> 
> Pessoalmente prefiro ler esse teu otimismo quase surreal com modelos em inglês. Pode ser?


Se calhar eu sou mais otimista que muitos porque, na nossa zona, não estamos muito dependentes do que cai do céu. Nós temos um reservatório subterrâneo que perdura há milhares de anos, e está bem conservado. Aliás, Almada e Seixal devem ser dos municípios que mais água subterrânea têm no país, contida numa camada aluvial a 63 metros abaixo do nível da Aroeira. 

Portanto, diga-se, a chuva a cair, para mim, é diversão. Gostava muito que chovesse mais (e daí o meu otimismo, já lá vão muitos anos de azar, este não pode durar para sempre), mas como não estou dependente do ouro líquido, não estou desesperado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

Grandes mudanças no modelo ECMWF!!! O modelo transfere grande parte da chuva no Algarve para depois de dia 20 e corta e muito nesta semana, ficando parecido com o que tem previsto o GFS. 

Mas será que o Algarve pode ter algum momento de sorte, momento esse que estamos à espera desde fevereiro de 2018?


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2020 às 14:06)

No sul pouco deverá chover esta semana. A chuva tem vindo constantemente a vir ser retirada. Depois é continuação do tempo anti-ciclónico até onde a vista alcança. O fim do mês é já ali pelo que poderá vir a ser um mês extremamente seco. Curiosamente ainda não choveu este Inverno...vá dia 21 de Dezembro ainda choveu qualquer coisa


----------



## comentador (13 Jan 2020 às 20:49)

O Sul está a ser cada vez menos beneficiado com as chuvas de Inverno. À semelhança de Invernos anteriores, este também não vai ser excepção, estamos no período seco que são os meses de Dezembro a Março, a partir daí poderá ou não vir alguma coisa. Acredito já mais em chuva nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto do que nestes meses de Inverno.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2020 às 21:02)

Relaxem, que desta vez o sul poderá ser bem beneficiado.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

Fotografias comparativas dos meses de Janeiro, entre 2016 e 2020, no sul da Finlândia. 





Créditos: Lilli Nikunen


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2020 às 22:17)

Mammatus disse:


> Fotografias comparativas dos meses de Janeiro, entre 2016 e 2020, no sul da Finlândia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto estas mesmas fotografias, a circular pelo facebook, e apesar de sera ainda um curto período de tempo, para se poder tirar alguma conclusão, mas não deixa de evidenciar, já alguma mudança.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 00:13)

É curiosa a previsão dos principais modelos a partir do meio/final da próxima semana. 

Ambos os modelos preveem um "cenário de sonho" em relação à precipitação. Dever-se-á formar uma cut-off no Mediterrâneo no início da próxima semana, que deverá mover-se para o Golfo de Cádis, e trará bastante precipitação para o Sul de Portugal, com acumulados que poderão chegar até aos 100 mm. O ECMWF, para melhorar ainda mais a situação, coloca neve na Serra Algarvia. 

Ainda é muito incerto, e faltam ainda 180 horas para este hipotético evento, mas se acontecesse seria espetacular, depois de tantos meses de azar!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 08:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curiosa a previsão dos principais modelos a partir do meio/final da próxima semana.
> 
> Ambos os modelos preveem um "cenário de sonho" em relação à precipitação. Dever-se-á formar uma cut-off no Mediterrâneo no início da próxima semana, que deverá mover-se para o Golfo de Cádis, e trará bastante precipitação para o Sul de Portugal, com acumulados que poderão chegar até aos 100 mm. O ECMWF, para melhorar ainda mais a situação, coloca neve na Serra Algarvia.
> 
> Ainda é muito incerto, e faltam ainda 180 horas para este hipotético evento, mas se acontecesse seria espetacular, depois de tantos meses de azar!



Isto já começa a tornar se cansativo esta visão deturpada dos modelos com base num ensemble com mais de 50 membros como é o caso do ecm!


----------



## comentador (16 Jan 2020 às 13:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curiosa a previsão dos principais modelos a partir do meio/final da próxima semana.
> 
> Ambos os modelos preveem um "cenário de sonho" em relação à precipitação. Dever-se-á formar uma cut-off no Mediterrâneo no início da próxima semana, que deverá mover-se para o Golfo de Cádis, e trará bastante precipitação para o Sul de Portugal, com acumulados que poderão chegar até aos 100 mm. O ECMWF, para melhorar ainda mais a situação, coloca neve na Serra Algarvia.
> 
> Ainda é muito incerto, e faltam ainda 180 horas para este hipotético evento, mas se acontecesse seria espetacular, depois de tantos meses de azar!



Seria muito bom isso vir a acontecer! Mas os tempos não andam de chuva para o Sul, cada ano que passa vai chovendo cada vez menos e com esta tendência não me admiro que venha um ano com Zero de precipitação para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Acima destas regiões por enquanto vai chovendo, mas com esta tendência, o Sul desertifica e não demora muito tempo, em poucas décadas isso acontece.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jan 2020 às 21:49)

Que Inverno quase sempre aborrecido por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 22:44)

Faro

Sunday, Jan the 26th at 12:00
*— Main run:* *1.2* in
*— Ensemble mean:* * 1* in
Maximum: * 4.2* in  90% Percentile: * 2.4* in
Minimum: * 0.1* in  10% Percentile: * 0.2* in

Ensemble idêntico nesta saida das 12h face ao mostrado na Run das 00h.
Media 25 mm
Ensemble idêntico entre Gfs e Ecm!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Faro
> 
> Sunday, Jan the 26th at 12:00
> *— Main run:* *1.2* in
> ...


Se cair entre 20 a 25mm já não será mau, contudo é sempre uma sinóptica muito difícil de modelar 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 22:54)

@Charneca 
Antes de vires ao ataque e mandares bitaites ofendendo outros membros se calhar tu é que deverias te informar melhor. E mais não digo. Assunto encerrado! 




> For the medium-range forecasts an ensemble of 52 individual ensemble members are created twice a day. One member is at a higher spatial resolution than the other members (called the HRES at ECMWF), its initial state is the most accurate estimate of the current conditions and it uses the currently best description of the model physics.
> 
> The *HRES* provides a highly detailed description of future weather and averaged over many forecasts it is the most accurate forecast for a certain period, which is currently estimated as 10 days for large scale properties of the atmosphere. However for any particular forecast it may not be the most skilful member of the ensemble. Also when viewed in isolation it cannot provide an estimate of forecast uncertainty or confidence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Se cair entre 20 a 25mm já não será mau, contudo é sempre uma sinóptica muito difícil de modelar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



É verdade Ricardo basta pequenas oscilacoes para tudo mudar. 
Estas supostas cut offs com efeito retrógrado são as mais benéficas para o sul, e basta pequenas mudanças para 25 mm se transformar em 100 mm, mas neste momento nenhum modelo mostra isso. 
Para se ter algo mais benéfico teria que ser algo ao estilo do ukmo e essa cutt off ficar aí retida a sudoeste.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Olá, Gloria!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2020 às 15:41)

Acho que está confirmado como o pior janeiro que tenho memória...pasmaceira meteorológica no seu máximo explendor..
A temperatura mínima registada foi de apenas -1c cotas de neve sempre superiores a 1800M..
Alterações climáticas pois claro.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2020 às 15:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho que está confirmado como o pior janeiro que tenho memória...pasmaceira meteorológica no seu máximo explendor..
> A temperatura mínima registada foi de apenas -1c cotas de neve sempre superiores a 1800M..
> Alterações climáticas pois claro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



O mês ainda não acabou! E há a possibilidade de a próxima semana ser interessante, com algum frio e mesmo precipitação, apesar de poder não ser generalizada. Podia ser pior


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Jan 2020 às 17:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho que está confirmado como o pior janeiro que tenho memória...pasmaceira meteorológica no seu máximo explendor..
> A temperatura mínima registada foi de apenas -1c cotas de neve sempre superiores a 1800M..
> Alterações climáticas pois claro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Ainda a procissão vai no adro e já o andor vai a cair.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2020 às 18:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho que está confirmado como o pior janeiro que tenho memória...pasmaceira meteorológica no seu máximo explendor..
> A temperatura mínima registada foi de apenas -1c cotas de neve sempre superiores a 1800M..
> Alterações climáticas pois claro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Ainda há alguma possibilidade de neve principalmente dia 20, diria que a haver precipitação onde caísse seria a cotas relativamente baixas, durante a manhã e/ou final de tarde e noite. Nos dias seguintes 21-24  a depressão ainda andará por cá aos rodopios mas fragilizada, mas havendo mais probablilidade de precipitação que seria de neve a cotas médias. Destaque para o windchill bem baixo e mínimas "miseráveis" dado o vento de leste constante.


----------



## dvieira (17 Jan 2020 às 20:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ainda há alguma possibilidade de neve principalmente dia 20, diria que a haver precipitação onde caísse seria a cotas relativamente baixas, durante a manhã e/ou final de tarde e noite. Nos dias seguintes 21-24  a depressão ainda andará por cá aos rodopios mas fragilizada, mas havendo mais probablilidade de precipitação que seria de neve a cotas médias. Destaque para o windchill bem baixo e mínimas "miseráveis" dado o vento de leste constante.


Eu ainda estou agarrado a essa possibilidade irrisória. Sim nos dias seguintes a possibilidade ainda existe mas já a cotas mais altas. Estamos dependentes da dimensão da gota fria mas deve ficar tudo em Espanha como habitualmente. Dia 20 será o dia mais próximo de termos as condições para neve a cotas baixas. Como já é hábito vai faltar o factor precipitação. De vez em quando o GFS ia-nos mostrando mapas de sonho para os amantes da neve a cotas baixas a longo prazo. Mas não temos tido essa sorte de sonhar neste mês de Janeiro.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2020 às 20:48)

dvieira disse:


> Eu ainda estou agarrado a essa possibilidade irrisória. Sim nos dias seguintes a possibilidade ainda existe mas já a cotas mais altas. Estamos dependentes da dimensão da gota fria mas deve ficar tudo em Espanha como habitualmente. Dia 20 será o dia mais próximo de termos as condições para neve a cotas baixas. Como já é hábito vai faltar o factor precipitação. De vez em quando o GFS ia-nos mostrando mapas de sonho para os amantes da neve a cotas baixas a longo prazo. Mas não temos tido essa sorte de sonhar neste mês de Janeiro.


Sim de facto é pena. Se a cut-off se colocasse mais a NO e fosse de menor dimensão conservava mais o frio e criava mais condições para a existência de precipitação. No entanto fica o registo, é deste tipo de sinópticas, depressões retrógadas vindas do mediterrâneo, que a neve a cotas baixas depende em Portugal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

É verdade que o ECMWF moveu a precipitação da cut-off para Huelva, mas é de salientar que também já aconteceu o oposto, em 2017, em que o ECMWF previa muita precipitação para o Sotavento e foi tudo para Espanha à última hora. 

Portanto, é de esperar para ver...  


algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, fugiu tudo, para a Espanha. Já, não encheu o túnel, mas se chovesse cá, tinha enchido.
> 
> Mas, desta vez, venho aplaudir e talvez pela 1ªvez, o IPMA veio explicar porque falhou a previsão.



De certa maneira, nos próximos dias deverá ocorrer queda de neve na Serra da Estrela. Cotas baixas?? Não me parece...


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2020 às 22:06)

Estava ontem a 'Gloria' em cavamento...







... e foi inferida por satélite ondulação a rondar os 19 metros (63 pés). Nada mau.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2020 às 11:17)

Boas se tudo correr bem vem aí a "salvação"... Chama-se Cut-off e pode salvar o Algarve da desgraça total! Ainda nada definido quanto à posição, duração, etc e por conseguinte aos acumulados. A partir de Segunda/Terça podemos ter melhor ideia do que poderá vir sendo que para já existe a hipótese de "algo" mas muita incerteza ainda. A situação ideal seria passarmos a barreira dos 100mm. Permitiria um encaixe nas barragens que talvez desse para suportar o Verão mais descansados. Aguardemos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2020 às 14:21)




----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 00:41)

Parece que vem aí ventania de nordeste bem forte para o interior, não estou no Alentejo mas vamos ver que registos há por lá. Alguns modelos prevêm rajadas de 70-90 km/h durante quase 24h com ventos médios de 40 a 60 km/h a começar amanhã. A sensação térmica vai ser bonita... 

Vendo rapidamente os registos da EMA de Portalegre no Ogimet, a única (ou das únicas) vezes que a estação registou rajadas de 90 km/h com uma situação de nordeste foi em 2005, mas com muito muito mais frio em altitude.


----------



## comentador (19 Jan 2020 às 20:39)

Boa noite,

Os modelos já começaram a cortar na precipitação para o Sul. "De Espanha, nem bons ventos e nem bons casamentos" e muito pouca chuva!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2020 às 22:00)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Os modelos já começaram a cortar na precipitação para o Sul. "De Espanha, nem bons ventos e nem bons casamentos" e muito pouca chuva!


Não deves ter visto bem "os modelos"... 

O ECMWF, por exemplo, adicionou muito mais precipitação que na saída anterior, tanto no ensemble como na saída operacional. A saída principal prevê agora 50 a 75 mm para o Sotavento Algarvio.
Já o ensemble prevê valores mais prováveis entre os 15 e os 100 mm. Não vejo nenhum "corte"... 

Para além disso, a saída das 12h colocou muita precipitação em locais onde não estava previsto quase nada, como no Interior Alentejano ou na Beira Baixa, bem como na Cordilheira Central (incluindo a Serra da Estrela). 

É mesmo de esperar para ver, já que este tipo de eventos trouxeram um alívio enorme noutros anos, como 2017! A ver se este ano ocorre o mesmo!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Jan 2020 às 22:14)

Faro

Wednesday, Jan the 29th at 12:00
*— Main run:* *17.6* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 35.1* mm
Maximum: * 94.1* mm  90% Percentile: * 70.1* mm
Minimum: * 4.1* mm  10% Percentile: * 10* mm

Tavira

Wednesday, Jan the 29th at 12:00
*— Main run:* *57.2* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 43.3* mm
Maximum: * 135.4* mm  90% Percentile: * 80.5* mm
Minimum: * 4.3* mm  10% Percentile: * 14.1* mm

Pois veremos o que vai acontecer, mas normalmente quando os modelos estão entre Portugal e Espanha acaba tudo ir parar a Espanha, mas pode ser que desta vez seja a região com mais carência a ser mais beneficiada. 
Esses quase 60 mm da operacional são interessantes para Tavira. 
Para aqui saída muito fraquinha mas a incerteza é enorme ainda!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2020 às 00:25)

Não deve ser muito vulgar uma previsão de windchill (temperatura sentida) de *-20ºC*.
Esta madrugada pelas 3h, na Torre, com* -9ºC* e vento médio de *44 Km/h*.
Claro que durante as rajadas previstas de até 110 Km/h (se ocorrerem na Torre), a sensação piora mais um pouco, até aos -25ºC.
Recordando que a mínima absoluta registada no continente é de -16ºC (Penhas da Saúde , 04/02/1954) , se fosse conjugada com rajadas daquela ordem produziria uma sensação térmica à volta dos -34ºC.


----------



## comentador (20 Jan 2020 às 13:32)

A cada saída de previsão de precipitação dos modelos é só cortar cada vez mais e mais. para a minha região prevêem cada vez menos precipitação!!! Dúvido que vá chover já!! Vento forte a consumir o pouco que choveu a semana passada, esse sim não vai falhar. Este ano 2020 vai ser o príncipio do CAOS no Baixo Alentejo, sem água, é impossível qualquer actividade e sobrevivência!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Jan 2020 às 13:53)

comentador disse:


> A cada saída de previsão de precipitação dos modelos é só cortar cada vez mais e mais. para a minha região prevêem cada vez menos precipitação!!! Dúvido que vá chover já!! Vento forte a consumir o pouco que choveu a semana passada, esse sim não vai falhar. Este ano 2020 vai ser o príncipio do CAOS no Baixo Alentejo, sem água, é impossível qualquer actividade e sobrevivência!!



Que exagero homem, as coisas não estão assim tão mal, e além disso entre quarta e sábado vai chover e bem em algumas zonas. 
Para o sotavento deve chover o equivalente ao normal mensal, mas as previsões estão ainda muito incertas. Tanto drama!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jan 2020 às 15:31)

E mais uma vez ficamos a assistir aos dilúvios no Mediterrâneo...
Por aqui se tivermos 40mm já é bom. Ainda faltam alguns dias mas com a gota fria em cima de nós o melhor vai para Espanha. As melhores hipóteses são para o sotavento mas nos atuais moldes previstos não resolve nada. Apenas restabelece alguma humidade a uma zona muito ressequida.
O melhor será talvez para sexta/sábado portanto ainda falta muito...


----------



## comentador (20 Jan 2020 às 20:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que exagero homem, as coisas não estão assim tão mal, e além disso entre quarta e sábado vai chover e bem em algumas zonas.
> Para o sotavento deve chover o equivalente ao normal mensal, mas as previsões estão ainda muito incertas. Tanto drama!



Não é exagero, é a realidade! Furos, poços, barragens e rio Sado sem água, os terrenos abaixo dos 30 cm estão ressequidos, o pouco que tem chovido vai dando para manter o verde das pastagens e searas. A maior preocupação é de quem tem gado e estamos sem água, quando chegar o próximo verão. O que choveu a semana passada este vento seco e frio já secou os terrenos por cima. Os modelos a cada saída continuam a cortar cada vez mais precipitação. E até dia 4 de Fevereiro não se prevê ocorrência de chuva nesta região.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 22:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda nada está perdido em relação à gota fria dos dias 23 e 24...
> 
> Neste momento, o ECMWF é bem mais generoso que o GFS, pondo muito mais precipitação no Algarve que o outro modelo.
> 
> ...


Olhar para os melhores valores é sempre bom, o problema é que raramente se concretizam porque se assim fosse, o Algarve já não estaria na situação em que está. Todos os modelos colocam os maiores acumulados no Golfo de Cádiz e apesar de o ECM estar mais rigoroso, mete grande parte da precipitação no mar. Mais uma vez, nestas situações podem surgir surpresas ou grandes desilusões e aquilo que provavelmente vai acontecer é a formação de células e linhas de instabilidade que descarregam muita precipitação nuns locais e noutros, nem por isso. No fim de semana, fazem-se as contas. 
O ideal era a cut-off estacionar ao largo do continente, mas será "absorvida" pela circulação normal das depressões, logo após o forte anticiclone que está neste momento sobre a Europa, desaparecer. 

Quanto ao resto do continente, penso que Janeiro está a ser ainda mais seco que o do ano passado, mas como é evidente essa situação está mais amenizada graças ás chuvadas que caíram em dezembro. 
Por exemplo, Leiria segue com 30mm mensais enquanto a média deve rondar os 100mm e nos próximos dias não deve chover grande coisa. Na minha zona, grande parte das estações ainda não ultrapassaram os 15mm, mas pode ser que a cut-off faça alguma diferença por lá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Mammatus disse:


> Gota fria é o mesmo que cut-off, certo?


*Resposta longa:* Gota fria, DANA, cut-off, depressão isolada, etc. são tudo a mesma coisa. DANA vem do espanhol "depresión aislada en niveles altos", gota fria é uma tradução direta de "cold drop", através do espanhol "gota fría", cut-off é o nome inglês para o fenómeno. 

*Resposta curta:* Sim, são a mesma coisa.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 10:39)

Vou continuar a ser otimista, acreditando que algum dia o IPMA assumirá mais uma das suas responsabilidades (básicas) há muito negligenciadas... elaborar um relatório anual do território português.


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 10:43)

Já não falta assim tanto


----------



## srr (21 Jan 2020 às 10:57)

Não falta tanto para que ?


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 10:59)

---



srr disse:


> Não falta tanto para que ?



Para a eventual chegada de um ciclone tropical no estilo do previsto na animação.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Jan 2020 às 11:18)

Orion disse:


> Já não falta assim tanto



Previsão para 29 de Agosto 2020


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2020 às 11:33)

comentador disse:


> Não é exagero, é a realidade! Furos, poços, barragens e rio Sado sem água, os terrenos abaixo dos 30 cm estão ressequidos, o pouco que tem chovido vai dando para manter o verde das pastagens e searas. A maior preocupação é de quem tem gado e estamos sem água, quando chegar o próximo verão. O que choveu a semana passada este vento seco e frio já secou os terrenos por cima. Os modelos a cada saída continuam a cortar cada vez mais precipitação. E até dia 4 de Fevereiro não se prevê ocorrência de chuva nesta região.



Que raça de gado estás a criar?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2020 às 15:16)

comentador disse:


> E até dia 4 de Fevereiro não se prevê ocorrência de chuva nesta região.



"_Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, praticamente para todo o território, exceto para Alentejo e Algarve, na semana de 20/01 a 26/01._"

Previsão Mensal do IPMA


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jan 2020 às 17:09)

Gerofil disse:


> "_Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, praticamente para todo o território, exceto para Alentejo e Algarve, na semana de 20/01 a 26/01._"
> 
> Previsão Mensal do IPMA



O problema de alguns membros do fórum é a leitura dos mapas: quando vêem um mapa das anomalias de precipitação e não há anomalia positiva, deduzem logo que não vai chover...  Pois, mas mesmo que haja anomalia negativa, pode chover...


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2020 às 18:00)

Continuo a achar estas previsões do IPMA algo incompletas senão vejamos:









Na semana de 20/01 a 26/01 abaixo do Normal no Norte, no Centro e Sul como será nessa semana?  Acima ou Normal? 

Na semana de 27/01 a 02/02 será abaixo do normal no Centro e Sul, a Norte como será nessa semana? Acima ou Normal? 

A única parte que inclui  o território todo é a semana de 03/02 a 09/02, com precipitação abaixo do normal.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Snifa disse:


> Continuo a achar estas previsões do IPMA algo incompletas senão vejamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deviam referir que no interior Alentejano e no Algarve há possibilidade da precipitação ser ligeiramente acima do normal. 





Entretanto na segunda semana, está previsto ser dentro do normal ou até ligeiramente acima nas regiões montanhosas do Litoral Norte. 






Sei que é um resumo, mas podiam acrescentar algo para estar mais específico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2020 às 19:01)

*Abrantes | Tornado arranca e parte centenas de árvores à sua passagem em Bemposta (c/fotos e video)*

*



*

Um tornado formou-se na freguesia de Bemposta (Abrantes) e as imagens agora divulgadas dão conta de centenas de árvores arrancadas do chão ou partidas pelo meio, tal a força do vento. São imagens de devastação captadas pelo presidente da Junta de Freguesia local, Manuel João, poucos dias depois da passagem de um tornado que devastou uma área de cerca de 3,5 km entre Água Travessa e Chaminé.

“Nunca na minha vida tinha visto uma coisa assim. Árvores com centenas de anos destruídas como se fossem papel. As que não eram arrancadas pelas raízes ficavam partidas pelo meio”, contou o autarca ao nosso jornal, dando conta que o ocorrido não provocou feridos por ser numa zona sem habitações por perto.

“Há árvores destruídas ao longo de 3,5 km, o tornado devia ter uns 70 metros de largura, e contam-se às centenas, ou mesmo um milhar de árvores destruídas, entre oliveiras, eucaliptos e sobreiros, alguns centenários. Sorte foi não ter apanhado ninguém pelo caminho”, contou Manuel João Dias, que nos fez chegar hoje as imagens da ocorrência.

http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-tornado-arranca-e-parte-centenas-de-arvores-a-sua-passagem-em-bemposta-c-fotos-e-video/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

Finalmente, a derradeira noite para o Algarve...  
Este evento tanto poderá ser uma bênção como um completo fiasco. A saída operacional do ECMWF está, neste momento, um pouco desfasado do resto do modelo, mas há boas possibilidades de o Sotavento Algarvio ser bem regado nos próximos dias. Aliás, basta que ocorra algo imprevisto para que a zona de maior instabilidade se mova para oeste. Pode, inclusive, ocorrer o oposto do que ocorreu em 28 de abril de 2017, a última grande gota fria, quem saberá?


----------



## comentador (21 Jan 2020 às 21:12)

Não sou criador de Gado. O que comento neste fórum, é o desespero dos Agricultores do Baixo Alentejo (Vale do SAdo) pela falta de água para a agricultura e pecuária. Os anos de 2017 e 2019 não houve regadio. O rio Sado está seco e os solos abaixo dos 30 cm estão ressequidos em certas zonas. A situação foi e continua a ser complicada. A pouca água que existe em algumas charcas e furos, não se prende só com a baixa quantidade, é a sua qualidade, é só lôdo. Isto está a colocar em risco a principal actividade da região e as previsões não são nada animadoras. Precisamos de dias seguidos de chuva para repor as toalhas freáticas e repor algum nível de água nas barragens. Anos em que chove 10-15 mm num único dia e depois vêem 2 semanas secas, apenas dá para manter o verde das searas e pastagens. O certo é que os anos têm sido iguais com cada vez menos chuva. E a continuar assim o Baixo Alentejo e Sotavento Algarvio desertificam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 08:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Abrantes | Tornado arranca e parte centenas de árvores à sua passagem em Bemposta (c/fotos e video)*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Tornado... lol


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

Pelo radar não me parece que va chegar nada aqui...


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 15:32)




----------



## 1337 (22 Jan 2020 às 16:10)

Orion disse:


>


Para quando um mapa destes com detalhe para Portugal e Ilhas?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 17:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tornado... lol



*ABRANTES – Tornado com ventos que podem ter atingido os 200 kms/h deixaram rasto de destruição em área florestal na Bemposta (c/vídeo)*

https://radiohertz.pt/abrantes-torn...ruicao-em-area-florestal-na-bemposta-c-video/

Este vento, que causou inúmeros prejuízos pelo nosso país, soprou de forma moderada a forte, ao longo de mais de 12 horas, o que de certa forma acabou por ser um "massacre" para as árvores, e tendo em conta os solos saturados, devido ás chuvas, foi certamente uma das razões que levou a que isto se sucedesse, agora se foi algum tipo de fenómeno, mais localizado, isso já deixo para os mais entendidos, e claro, para os habitantes locais.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (22 Jan 2020 às 18:39)

Ah, mas isso foi quando o tornado?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 18:51)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Ah, mas isso foi quando o tornado?



Foi no passado fim de semana, quando esteve em vigo o alerta amarelo de vento até 70 km, pelo IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

A sério que acreditam que houve um tornado? E esses 200km/h foram medidos como? É para rir ou para chorar?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2020 às 19:11)

Foto: *Hélder Silvano*

Foi na quarta-feira, 15 de janeiro, por volta da hora de almoço que o céu ficou cinzento e uns instantes de muito vento e chuva forte. Não havia qualquer alerta meteorológico ou da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil [os avisos para a depressão Glória viria a entrar em vigor apenas no fim de semana]. Tínhamos, portanto uma normal quarta-feira de inverno.
Na sexta-feira, dia 17 de janeiro, quase por acaso o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Bemposta, Manuel João passou por aquela zona, afastada das aldeias. Algures entre Chaminé e Água Travessa detetou uma quantidade de árvores arrancadas e partidas a meio. Surpreendido, entrou pelos terrenos adentro e percebeu que tinha acontecido ali um fenómeno qualquer, pois havia uma quantidade enorme de árvores arrancadas pela raiz, umas, e partidas a meio, outras.
(...)
*Hélder Silvano*, responsável pela *estação meteorológica MeteoAbrantes *foi ao local ver os estragos e, como meteorologista amador, fazer um levantamento dos danos para enviar ao instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). Diz que ficou registado de imediato, agora é preciso a clarificação científica dos especialistas para classificar o fenómeno como tornado, mas afirma não ter dúvidas que foi isso que se passou. “Face ao grau de destruição visível não tenho dúvidas que foi um tornado que passou ali. E pode ter sido um F1 [ventos até 180 km/h] face às árvores arrancadas e à forma como algumas estão torcidas”, vinca *Hélder Silvano* que acrescenta que ter-se-á criado ali “uma supercélula que andou os cerca de três quilómetros e depois desapareceu”. Aliás, explica, que mesmo sem alertas ou avisos meteorológicos havia condições favoráveis à ocorrência destes fenómenos, porque um tornado forma-se e depois desaparece. Neste caso terá percorrido uma distância de três mil metros, mas longe de povoados por isso não foi visível.
*Hélder Silvano* recolheu imagens, até de drone, para fazer um relatório para o IPMA que regista os fenómenos e pode avançar com outro tipo de investigações. E relembra que para a ocorrência destes fenómenos não é necessário a existência de qualquer aviso meteorológico, o que os torna ainda mais perigosos face à sua imprevisibilidade.
Já sobre o grau de destruição ainda tem a ver com a velocidade dos ventos e com a sua rotação, até porque um tornado pequeno pode ser mais violento do que um dos grandes. “Não é a sucção que conta no grau de destruição ou até a velocidade dos ventos, mas sim a força da rotação”, garante o responsável pela *MeteoAbrantes* revelando que daquilo que viu umas árvores foram arrancadas pela raiz, como demonstram as fotos, outras partiram a meio “por estarem mais secas”.

_*Jerónimo Belo Jorge*_

Jornal de Abrantes

O antigo professor de Português nunca seguiu profissionalmente a carreira de meteorologista, devido "às fracas perspetivas de emprego", mas manteve o hobby sempre perto. Passou por todas as fases: do aparelho para ligar à TV cabo e que dava acesso às previsões do canal italiano RAI, a uma primeira estação meteorológica logo que a sua venda foi liberalizada - "houve uma altura que só o instituto de meteorologia é que podia ter" - até à atual estação que tem em casa e à variedade de programas informáticos que permitem calcular com precisão o que acontece a pelo menos a três dias de distância.
A colaboração com a Proteção Civil é cada vez mais estreita: "Estou presente nas reuniões, entro em campo nas situações mais especiais, como o risco de incêndio ou de tempestade. Nos fogos do ano passado, fui algumas vezes entregar previsão mais fina, de períodos de 30 minutos, com velocidade e direção do vento, humidade, temperatura", descreve. Passou também a ter acesso a mais dados das estações meteorológicas da proteção civil distrital, o que lhe permitiu aumentar o nível de dados que disponibiliza na sua página online e também integrar a rede Ciclope (Sistema Integrado de Vigilância Florestal).

Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 19:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A sério que acreditam que houve um tornado? E esses 200km/h foram medidos como? É para rir ou para chorar?



Eu sei que estou a arriscar muito em dizer isto. Sobretudo fazendo parte da equipa do staff, pois para muitos tudo o que eu digo tem que ser credível (infelizmente). Mas custa-me muito a crer que tenha ocorrido um tornado. Não estava prevista instabilidade para que isso pudesse ocorrer, porém as condições podem-se ter reunido, até porque a atmosfera é dinâmica e nenhum modelo é 100% certeiro. Mas caso o IPMA venha a confirmar a sua existência, serei o primeiro a admitir o erro e a dar razão aos que têm uma opinião diferente da minha.

Ficamos então a aguardar esse relatório 

*EDIT -* apenas agora reparei que a notícia refere-se à passada quarta-feira. Não apago as mensagens, mas retiro o que disse. Afinal, todos erramos, staff incluído


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2020 às 19:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu sei que estou a arriscar muito em dizer isto. Sobretudo fazendo parte da equipa do staff, pois para muitos tudo o que eu digo tem que ser credível (infelizmente). Mas custa-me muito a crer que tenha ocorrido um tornado. Não estava prevista instabilidade para que isso pudesse ocorrer, porém as condições podem-se ter reunido, até porque a atmosfera é dinâmica e nenhum modelo é 100% certeiro. Mas caso o IPMA venha a confirmar a sua existência, serei o primeiro a admitir o erro e a dar razão aos que têm uma opinião diferente da minha.
> 
> Ficamos então a aguardar esse relatório


Lá dizia o outro... eles andem aí...


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

É preciso ir ao VAR meteorológico 






Como a opinião do @Duarte Sousa não é muito controversa, pronto, não é necessária nenhuma penalização específica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2020 às 20:29)

Orion disse:


> É preciso ir ao VAR meteorológico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi uma escorregadela...


----------



## comentador (22 Jan 2020 às 20:49)

Reparem bem a zona do Vale do Sado, é sempre a menos beneficiada com precipitação, como posso acreditar em chuva e que a situação de seca passe se há 6 anos consecutivos que não chove de jeito nesta região. Refinaria de Sines estará a ter influência no clima desta zona?!!!!


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 21:12)

comentador disse:


> como posso acreditar em chuva e que a situação de seca passe se há 6 anos consecutivos que não chove de jeito nesta região. Refinaria de Sines estará a ter influência no clima desta zona?!!!!




Pronto, pronto. Foi a última vez


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 21:30)

comentador disse:


> Reparem bem a zona do Vale do Sado, é sempre a menos beneficiada com precipitação, como posso acreditar em chuva e que a situação de seca passe se há 6 anos consecutivos que não chove de jeito nesta região. Refinaria de Sines estará a ter influência no clima desta zona?!!!!



A situação está complicada nessa zona, estava agora mesmo a ler um artigo, sobre um produtor de gado, que submeteu um projecto, a financiamento europeu, para aumentar a capacidade de uma grande barragem, que serve de abeberamento ao gado, e veio chumabado, esse mesmo projecto, e parece que também o governo já não está a autorizar a abertura de novos furos, para captação de água, e tendo em conta que a a chuva, pouco tem beneficiado o vale do Sado, a agricultura e a criação de gado, vão ser os primeiros a sentires este graves impactos, o que pode levar mesmo ao abandono das explorações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2020 às 22:25)

Marco pires disse:


> eu conheço bastante bem essa zona e posso dizer que ambas as duas barragens (pego do altar e vale do gaio) estão com níveis bastante baixos, até tenho metido aqui fotos e volto a meter já que se está a falar desse local, são de 21 de dezembro.
> o que vejo de água no solo está bastante aceitável na zona, mas as barragens estão muito em baixo.
> longe vão os tempos em que para passar para a aldeia de Santa Catarina vindo de alcácer era impossível uma boa parte do inverno devido à ponte ficar debaixo de água, quando por vezes até chegava à nacional 253.
> 
> ...



É verdade, o que não falta aí é capacidade, para encher, assim queira vir a chuva, o grave problema é mesmo a situação se ir arrastando assim, ano após ano, sem capacidade de recuparar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2020 às 23:19)

Temos  poeta à seria  
Alguém sabe quem é? Encontrei isto numa página que dá pelo nome de meteomira






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (23 Jan 2020 às 00:38)

Epah isso tem mesmo a cara do nimboestrato... 

Repara nos seguintes quotes de posts bem antigos (aqui em prosa)



nimboestrato disse:


> O Conselho de Ministros do Outono, na sua habitual reunião das quintas-feiras, decidiu ontem dar parecer favorável ao documento enviado pelo Secretariado do Verão , onde é solicitado que a Estação possa vir recolher todos os seus haveres que ficaram esquecidos na partida.
> Depois das generosas chuvas dos últimos dias ,o Conselho de Ministros do Outono autorizou assim o regresso do Verão a partir de amanhã, sábado, e não estabeleceu qualquer prazo para a sua retirada.
> Magnânimo , este Outono.





nimboestrato disse:


> Era uma vez um Inverno que na azáfama da partida, azar dos Távoras, esqueceu-se da carteira e do telemóvel.
> Dizia o frio à chuva:
> -Vais lá tu . Eu não tenho lata.
> -Eu !? És maluco. Este ano mal me podem ver. Já não se lembram sequer do meu cheiro em terra seca.
> ...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Jan 2020 às 00:43)

Mammatus disse:


> Epah isso tem mesmo a cara do nimboestrato...
> 
> Repara nos seguintes quotes de posts bem antigos (aqui em prosa)


Que é feito do @nimboestrato?


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jan 2020 às 05:43)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que é feito do @nimboestrato?



E do Vince? 
Dois dos grandes escribas de sempre aqui da casa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 09:13)

Mammatus disse:


> Epah isso tem mesmo a cara do nimboestrato...
> 
> Repara nos seguintes quotes de posts bem antigos (aqui em prosa)



É possível que sim !  Sabes de quem possa ser @Duarte Sousa , dado que à pouco tempo publicaste um verso da mesma pessoa?!


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2020 às 23:28)

E um eventozinho de frio a serio, para quando?? 
...sonhar não custa 
Ja nem pedia vaga de frio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2020 às 00:09)

jamestorm disse:


> E um eventozinho de frio a serio, para quando??
> ...sonhar não custa
> Ja nem pedia vaga de frio.


Cotas de neve de 3000 M em janeiro...
Que inverno fraco...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2020 às 00:20)

jamestorm disse:


> E um eventozinho de frio a serio, para quando??
> ...sonhar não custa
> Ja nem pedia vaga de frio.


Vagas de "frio" sem neve não me interessam lá muito. É que até as inversões estragam, como nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jan 2020 às 01:21)

c0ldPT disse:


> Vagas de "frio" sem neve não me interessam lá muito. É que até as inversões estragam, como nos últimos 7 dias.


sim, é que nem tem havido inversões dignas desse nome...aposto num dos Invernos mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Jan 2020 às 11:16)

Muita chuva prevista para a próxima semana no Litoral Norte .

E as saídas , quer do ECM quer do GFS , têm sido muito sincronizadas e estáveis saída após saída .

Valores superiores  a 140 mm no Minho .

Próxima quarta - feira com valores superiores a 40 mm em 6 horas em alguns locais  .


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Jan 2020 às 11:45)

Sim , para neve não está fácil .

Mas acredito  num fevereiro chuvoso , pelo menos no Norte e Centro , tendo em conta a previsão mensal do IPMA  temperatura acima do normal e falta de sinal de precipitação . Em condições normais , este tipo de previsão e no inverno , é sinónimo de chuva , pelo menos a Norte .

Para a neve , pode ser que apareça mais lá para a frente . Por vezes aparecem boas massas de ar frio em março e abril .


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2020 às 12:05)

Crazyrain disse:


> Por vezes aparecem boas massas de ar frio em março e abril .



Não esquecer que muitas das grandes entradas frias do passado e com neve a cotas muito baixas ( 0 m ) aconteceram no mês de Fevereiro, não estou a dizer que vão acontecer este ano, até porque está difícil para fazer frio a sério na Europa, mas ainda há muito inverno pela frente.

Por exemplo esta em  Fevereiro 1954 e que durou vários dias:


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2020 às 21:27)

Snifa disse:


> Não esquecer que muitas das grandes entradas frias do passado e com neve a cotas muito baixas ( 0 m ) aconteceram no mês de Fevereiro, não estou a dizer que vão acontecer este ano, até porque está difícil para fazer frio a sério na Europa, mas ainda há muito inverno pela frente.
> 
> Por exemplo esta em  Fevereiro 1954 e que durou vários dias:


Já não se faz disto nos dias que correm  só peço ISO - 6


----------



## jamestorm (26 Jan 2020 às 13:53)

Ui isso eram outros tempos...nevou vários dias nesse ano na Serra de Montejunto e a minha mãe nasceu em Janeiro desse ano. A minha avó dizia que o gelo era tanto que tinham que o quebrar para tirar água dos tanques, durou muito tempo e foi brutal.
Ela contava que ainda morreu gente nesse ano por causa do frio.

Não conto com eventos consistentes de frio como os dos anos 50.
Mas quem sabe, com as alterações climáticas pode chegar alguma neve do nada...as oscilações da corrente de jacto vão ser mais disruptivas .



Snifa disse:


> Não esquecer que muitas das grandes entradas frias do passado e com neve a cotas muito baixas ( 0 m ) aconteceram no mês de Fevereiro, não estou a dizer que vão acontecer este ano, até porque está difícil para fazer frio a sério na Europa, mas ainda há muito inverno pela frente.
> 
> Por exemplo esta em  Fevereiro 1954 e que durou vários dias:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2020 às 14:01)

Os modelos, pelo que tenho acompanhado, tem vindo a "cortar" a precipitação toda de dia para dia, para esta próxima semana, pois ainda há tres dias tinha visto uns 45 mm de acumulado, e hoje não passa de uns aguaceiros, vamos ver como será.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 14:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os modelos, pelo que tenho acompanhado, tem vindo a "cortar" a precipitação toda de dia para dia, para esta próxima semana, pois ainda há tres dias tinha visto uns 45 mm de acumulado, e hoje não passa de uns aguaceiros, vamos ver como será.


É verdade... Esta semana que vem provavelmente apenas será boa para as gentes que vivem no Norte, de certa maneira parecido com o que aconteceu em novembro.  

No entanto, parece que há uma tendência geral nos modelos de tempo mais chuvoso no início de fevereiro. A ver se essa tendência continua a aparecer nos modelos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2020 às 14:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É verdade... Esta semana que vem provavelmente apenas será boa para as gentes que vivem no Norte, de certa maneira parecido com o que aconteceu em novembro.
> 
> No entanto, parece que há uma tendência geral nos modelos de tempo mais chuvoso no início de fevereiro. A ver se essa tendência continua a aparecer nos modelos.


Não vejo tendência nenhuma para tempo chuvoso no início de fevereiro. Onde é que isso está mesmo?? 
Vejo baixas pressões a descer às nossas latitudes na região dos Açores, mas a dorsal impede que cheguem até ao continente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 15:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Não vejo tendência nenhuma para tempo chuvoso no início de fevereiro. Onde é que isso está mesmo??
> Vejo baixas pressões a descer às nossas latitudes na região dos Açores, mas a dorsal impede que cheguem até ao continente.


Ensemble do ECMWF: 
https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/precipitation/

Até no GFS começam a aparecer uns sinais...  
https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2271961-almada/ensemble/usa/precipitation/

Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2020 às 17:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ensemble do ECMWF:
> https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/precipitation/
> 
> Até no GFS começam a aparecer uns sinais...
> ...


Deves ser o membro mais otimista deste fórum, vês chuva em todos os esembles.


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2020 às 18:01)

https://weather.us/reanalysis (e para complementar  https://weather.us/satellite/europe-africa/satellite-visible-archive.html)

Bem mais completo que os arquivos do Meteociel.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ensemble do ECMWF:
> https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2271961-almada/ensemble/euro/precipitation/
> 
> Até no GFS começam a aparecer uns sinais...
> ...


Há meses que publicas os dados desses ensembles para o Algarve e outras regiões do país e em grande parte dos casos ainda nada se concretizou. Conhecendo o clima que temos, não vale a pena olhar para previsões a longo prazo e muito menos quando diz respeito à precipitação. 
Entretanto, os acumulados previstos para esta semana são cada vez mais baixos. 

Um padrão chuvoso duradouro e favorável a todas as regiões só lá vai com a NAO- como aconteceu em Março de 2018.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

Belo rio atmosférico em perspetiva a partir de hoje e até ao próximo sábado no Litoral Norte .

Vai ser uma semana que quase nem se deverá  ver o sol .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2020 às 21:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> Belo rio atmosférico em perspetiva a partir de hoje e até ao próximo sábado no Litoral Norte .
> 
> Vai ser uma semana que quase nem se deverá  ver o sol .


Uma mer** portanto.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Uma mer** portanto.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Só se for para si .

Boa educação também não lhe ficava mal e respeito pelos posts dos outros .


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:02)

Como tinha dito , este rio atmosférico deve deixar uns bons acumulados  no Litoral Norte .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2020 às 22:15)

Crazyrain disse:


> Só se for para si .
> 
> Boa educação também não lhe ficava mal e respeito pelos posts dos outros .


Creio que não faltei ao respeito a ninguém, tive o cuidado de colocar os asteriscos para não ferir susceptibilidades.
Mais chuva para o norte para que?
Cheias?
Deslizamento de terras?
Acidentes?
Trânsito?
Estradas esburacadas?

Não percebo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2020 às 22:16)

Crazyrain disse:


> Como tinha dito , este rio atmosférico deve deixar uns bons acumulados .


Bons acumulados, só se for no litoral Norte, porque de resto não vejo nada demais, sendo que no baixo Alentejo e Algarve pouco ou mesmo nada deve chover.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2020 às 22:19)

As condições meteorológicas ainda vão decorrendo sem respeitarem a vontade de ninguém. Esperemos que assim continuem.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:26)

Ainda bem que o homem ainda não pode controlar a meteorologia . Porque no dia em que puder  , isto vira um deserto .
Pelo menos , do que eu ouço no dia a dia toda a gente detesta chuva e chamam - me maluco por dizer que gosto .


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

Anda toda a gente preocupada com o aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas , mas ninguém quer chuva em sítio nenhum , para não lhe estragar os planos .


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

Ando por aqui há algum tempo e não me lembro de tanto ler médias do _ensemble_ (nem em _ensembles_) no que concerne à precipitação/posição dos sistemas meteorológicos. Está-se muito à frente 

E por 'falar' em _ensembles_, não é mesmo todos os dias que vê uma coisa destas


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

Crazyrain disse:


> Anda toda a gente preocupada com o aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas , mas ninguém quer chuva em sítio nenhum , para não lhe estragar os planos .


O pessoal do Sul quer!  ...mas não tem. Outros queixam-se por uma coisa normalíssima de inverno. 
Percebo que já choveu bastante no Litoral Norte, mas é uma característica comum da região. A única coisa anormal aqui é o facto de haver uma enorme diferença entre o Noroeste e o Sudeste do continente, mas o anticiclone não permite uma mudança do padrão sendo que irá continuar.
____________
Melhores eventos virão...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2020 às 22:43)

Dan disse:


> As condições meteorológicas ainda vão decorrendo sem respeitarem a vontade de ninguém. Esperemos que assim continuem.


Claro que sim de preferência furacões..infelizmente pra uns ou felizmente para outros la teremos de lidar com o (des)respeito meteorológico.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

Se fôssemos por aí , então a Austrália também não tinha sofrido os incêndios catastróficos  , se tivesse chovido muito ...


Aliás , a chuva " provoca " tantos acidentes como as ondas de calor " provocam " incêndios .


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> O pessoal do Sul quer!  ...mas não tem. Outros queixam-se por uma coisa normalíssima de inverno.
> Percebo que já choveu bastante no Litoral Norte, mas é uma característica comum da região. A única coisa anormal aqui é o facto de haver uma enorme diferença entre o Noroeste e o Sudeste do continente, mas o anticiclone não permite uma mudança do padrão sendo que irá continuar.
> ____________
> Melhores eventos virão...


Não me importaria nada que esses 100+ mm estivessem aí para baixo. Creio que para o pessoal do litoral norte como eu, eventos de chuva estratiforme e contínua como o que se avizinha na próxima semana não são propriamente animação meteorológica. Sim as médias de precipitação do mês precisam de ser atingidas, mas por outro lado também as médias de temperatura andam bem longe do normal. Entradas frias de NW com bons pós-frontais para o norte ou alguma cut-off a sul é o que realmente se precisa neste momento. Neve, granizo, trovoada, geadas onde andam este ano?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> O pessoal do Sul quer!  ...mas não tem. Outros queixam-se por uma coisa normalíssima de inverno.
> Percebo que já choveu bastante no Litoral Norte, mas é uma característica comum da região. A única coisa anormal aqui é o facto de haver uma enorme diferença entre o Noroeste e o Sudeste do continente, mas o anticiclone não permite uma mudança do padrão sendo que irá continuar.
> ____________
> Melhores eventos virão...


Não estou a par dos registos mas normal?
O último inverno que choveu tanto como este foi o de 2016 se não estou em erro.
10/12 dias consecutivos a chover...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2020 às 22:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não estou a par dos registos mas normal?
> O último inverno que choveu tanto como este foi o de 2016 se não estou em erro.
> 10/12 dias consecutivos a chover...
> 
> ...


Estas séries de dias consecutivos a chover este ano, derivam provavelmente da predominância de frente quentes. Chuva fraca ou chuvisco persistente, humidade a 100%, nevoeiros/neblinas e temperaturas amenas como consequência. Ótimo para proliferação de doenças e microrganismos dentro das casas, sinceramente detesto mas não há como evitar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estas séries de dias consecutivos a chover este ano, derivam provavelmente da predominância de frente quentes. Chuva fraca ou chuvisco persistente, humidade a 100%, nevoeiros/neblinas e temperaturas amenas como consequência. Ótimo para proliferação de doenças e microrganismos dentro das casas, sinceramente detesto mas não há como evitar.


Aqueles 20°c para domingo não lembra ao diabo...
Nem parece que estamos em janeiro mas pronto bem melhor que esta chuva chata que não quer largar estas bandas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

Bom bom é quando chegamos a agosto , 30 e tal graus e tudo a arder ...

É isso que o povo gosta ...


----------



## 1337 (26 Jan 2020 às 23:51)

Crazyrain disse:


> Bom bom é quando chegamos a agosto , 30 e tal graus e tudo a arder ...
> 
> É isso que o povo gosta ...


Também não se pode ir por aí, da mesma maneira que tu gostas de chuva é legítimo o pessoal gostar de tempo seco e calor. Incêndios são uma consequência do tempo seco mas por culpa humana. Basicamente há que respeitar os 2 lados embora pessoalmente também adore chuva e frio.


----------



## dvieira (26 Jan 2020 às 23:55)

Para animar um pouco visto que este inverno em termos de mapas de sonho tem sido uma tristeza para os amantes de neve a  cotas baixas. O que dizem desta saída das 18h para 7/8 de Fevereiro. Teríamos ISO -5. è um facto é que ficaria tudo em Espanha para variar. Teríamos ventos de rajadas de 100 km de Nordeste/leste e humidades bastantes baixas.  O windchill ainda mais baixo do que tivemos á dias. Ainda falta bastante tempo mas o ECMWF também tinha vista algo na saída da 00h mas retirou nesta saída do 12h.


----------



## Crazyrain (26 Jan 2020 às 23:59)

1337 disse:


> Também não se pode ir por aí, da mesma maneira que tu gostas de chuva é legítimo o pessoal gostar de tempo seco e calor. Incêndios são uma consequência do tempo seco mas por culpa humana. Basicamente há que respeitar os 2 lados embora pessoalmente também adore chuva e frio.




Eu respeito  .

Também há mais acidentes em tempo chuvoso devido à má ação humana .

Não fui eu que começou a mandar bocas aos posts dos outros .

Vou limitar - me ao seguimento meteorológico da minha zona , não me apetece ter que escrever 10 posts sempre que vier a este seguimento dizer que vai chover na semana seguinte ...


----------



## 1337 (27 Jan 2020 às 00:04)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu respeito  .
> 
> Também há mais acidentes em tempo chuvoso devido à má ação humana .
> 
> ...


Já agora de que zona de Viana és?


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jan 2020 às 00:05)

1337 disse:


> Já agora de que zona de Viana és?



Margem sul do Lima  , relativamente próximo da Costa .


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2020 às 00:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não me importaria nada que esses 100+ mm estivessem aí para baixo. Creio que para o pessoal do litoral norte como eu, eventos de chuva estratiforme e contínua como o que se avizinha na próxima semana não são propriamente animação meteorológica. Sim as médias de precipitação do mês precisam de ser atingidas, mas por outro lado também as médias de temperatura andam bem longe do normal. Entradas frias de NW com bons pós-frontais para o norte ou alguma cut-off a sul é o que realmente se precisa neste momento. Neve, granizo, trovoada, geadas onde andam este ano?


Independentemente daquilo que digam, é altura dela e o problema disto atualmente, é que este tipo de entrada (rio atmosférico) é cada vez mais aquilo que dá precipitação no continente, porque outro tipo de padrão já dificilmente ocorre. Aí pelo menos ainda chove, já cá mais para baixo ficamos com as nuvens que para além de ser triste face à falta de água existente, é ainda mais desinteressante. 
Resumindo, os nossos invernos são cada vez mais desinteressantes. Este ano, pelo menos para já, só houve algum frio nos locais propícios a inversão térmica e devido à ventania ocorrida há 1 semana atrás. Nada mais, não há entradas com boas frentes que varriam o país de uma ponta à outra e que faziam descer bem a temperatura, logo seguidas de um bom pós-frontal. 
Pode ocorrer algo desse género durante 2/3 dias, para depois vir o AA 2 semanas ou mais. Tal como já referi, isto só muda se a NAO- surgir porque de outra maneira, este anticiclone não deixa chegar cá nada, esteja onde estiver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2020 às 01:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Independentemente daquilo que digam, é altura dela e o problema disto atualmente, é que este tipo de entrada (rio atmosférico) é cada vez mais aquilo que dá precipitação no continente, porque outro tipo de padrão já dificilmente ocorre. Aí pelo menos ainda chove, já cá mais para baixo ficamos com as nuvens que para além de ser triste face à falta de água existente, é ainda mais desinteressante.
> Resumindo, os nossos invernos são cada vez mais desinteressantes. Este ano, pelo menos para já, só houve algum frio nos locais propícios a inversão térmica e devido à ventania ocorrida há 1 semana atrás. Nada mais, não há entradas com boas frentes que varriam o país de uma ponta à outra e que faziam descer bem a temperatura, logo seguidas de um bom pós-frontal.
> Pode ocorrer algo desse género durante 2/3 dias, para depois vir o AA 2 semanas ou mais. Tal como já referi, isto só muda se a NAO- surgir porque de outra maneira, este anticiclone não deixa chegar cá nada, esteja onde estiver.


Os últimos tempos têm sido completamente desgastantes para os meteoloucos. 

Lembro-me de, há 4 anos, ter havido muita instabilidade, frentes que atingiam o país de Norte a Sul, tempo chuvoso durante horas e horas, trovoada, vento forte... De há 3 anos para cá, nada! Tem sido NAO+ constante, com uma ou outra frente e tempo anticiclónico (com as exceções de março, abril e novembro de 2018). 

2019 foi, talvez, o ano mais pasmacento que me lembra, desde há 20 anos!!  Mesmo não tendo sido nem o mais seco nem o mais quente, há coisas que tenho que dizer: 

0 trovoadas registadas na zona;
Meses com muita chuva acumulada em 2 ou 3 dias, e o resto do mês totalmente seco; 
Rios atmosféricos a Norte, com tempo nublado e seco; 
Uma tempestade ou outra, mas nada de extraordinário; 
(...)

O último dia em que me lembro de ver muita, mas mesmo muita chuva, foi o dia 11 de novembro de 2018. Aliás, nos últimos 3 anos, só me lembro de uns quantos momentos em que choveu muito: alguns dias de março de 2018 (5, 9, 14 e 17), 10 de dezembro de 2017 ou 27 de março de 2017 (quando caiu granizo na Charneca, se não estou em erro). 

A nível de anos hidrológicos, o último ano hidrológico interessante aqui na zona foi o de 2015/2016. No entanto, mesmo esse ano hidrológico foi bastante seco no Sul, contudo houve bastante instabilidade por aqui, que é coisa que novembro de 2019 teve pouco (apenas teve durante uma semana).


----------



## dvieira (28 Jan 2020 às 09:26)

Mais uma saída de sonho para os mesmo dias de fevereiro. O horizonte temporal ainda é grande mas começa a haver uma tendência. Aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2020 às 10:03)

Crazyrain disse:


> O problema é que o ECM ainda não parece querer ir atrás .
> 
> Para isso , acho que tinha de haver uma mudança radical na previsão a médio prazo , já que o ECM prevê um fevereiro com temperatura acima da média .
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente, mas recordo-me sempre dos meses de Fevereiro em que, após uns dias de temperaturas de primavera, é habitual a alteração brusca das temperaturas e entradas frias. Considerando que, este ano, frio tem sido algo escasso na Europa, não era de admirar que viesse alguma entrada fria no próximo mês.
A título de exemplo, a ocasião em que vi nevar com maior intensidade na minha região, foi exactamente num mês de Fevereiro, com a neve a aguentar durante vários dias. É claro que já vai fazer 37 anos, mas sempre há a esperança de uma situação idêntica.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Concordo plenamente, mas recordo-me sempre dos meses de Fevereiro em que, após uns dias de temperaturas de primavera, é habitual a alteração brusca das temperaturas e entradas frias. Considerando que, este ano, frio tem sido algo escasso na Europa, não era de admirar que viesse alguma entrada fria no próximo mês.
> A título de exemplo, a ocasião em que vi nevar com maior intensidade na minha região, foi exactamente num mês de Fevereiro, com a neve a aguentar durante vários dias. É claro que já vai fazer 37 anos, mas sempre há a esperança de uma situação idêntica.




Concordo que fevereiro é um mês instável e surpreendente , propício a surpresas .

Não sei se foi o mesmo nevão , recordo - me de em 83 ou 84 , em fevereiro  , se não me engano , de ter nevado vários dias a cota 0 . E com pós - frontais com aguaceiros de neve , algo incrível aqui no Litoral .


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2020 às 10:35)

Crazyrain disse:


> Concordo que fevereiro é um mês instável e surpreendente , propício a surpresas .
> 
> Não sei se foi o mesmo nevão , recordo - me de em 83 ou 84 , em fevereiro  , se não me engano , de ter nevado vários dias a cota 0 . E com pós - frontais com aguaceiros de neve , algo incrível aqui no Litoral .



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/recordar-os-nevoes-de-fevereiro-1983-25-aniversario.1892/ 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-grande-gelo-1982-83.8049/


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 10:37)

Por acaso é uma dúvida que tenho .

Tenho a ideia de que nos anos 80 havia alturas com tanto frio instalado , que ocorreu a passagem de  frentes frias com neve e com os subsequente pós - frontais com aguaceiros de neve .  E isto a cota 0 .

Posso estar enganado , mas é a ideia que tenho .


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 11:12)

E O GFS não desiste e continua a insistir na cota 0 de neve ...


----------



## Stinger (28 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> E O GFS não desiste e continua a insistir na cota 0 de neve ...


A ver vamos. Até no freemeteo já mostra uma quebra de temperatura algo discutível. A ver vamos

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2020 às 14:01)

O ECMWF, neste momento, também prevê bastante chuva a partir do dia 8 de fevereiro.  

Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2020 às 16:00)

Tais cartas só servem mesmo para sonhar, pelo menos para já. Apesar da insistência do GFS numa entrada fria nas últimas saídas, tal é muito pouco suportado no ensemble e nos outros modelos.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

A neve está algo rara, esperemos que até ao rally da Suécia caia por lá neve, neste momento é zero


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2020 às 01:05)

E tudo o gfs levou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 01:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E tudo o gfs levou.


Será que sou o único que vejo, há vários dias, bastante chuva prevista para o início de fevereiro no modelo europeu? 

Bem, já são duas as vezes que acerto nas mudanças de panorama meteorológico, portanto em nada me surpreenderia que acertasse novamente.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2020 às 07:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Será que sou o único que vejo, há vários dias,* bastante chuva prevista para o início de fevereiro no modelo europeu*?
> 
> Bem, já são duas as vezes que acerto nas mudanças de panorama meteorológico, portanto em nada me surpreenderia que acertasse novamente.



Só se for a o Norte de Portugal continental, abaixo das serras de Montejunto e Estrela é para esquecer...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 08:25)

Thomar disse:


> Só se for a o Norte de Portugal continental, abaixo das serras de Montejunto e Estrela é para esquecer...


Então isto está igual a fevereiro de 2016 neste momento. Chuva a potes a Norte, secura a Sul.  

A única diferença é que em 2016 tínhamos uma maior reserva de água nas barragens.


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 09:23)

E , se não estou em erro , em fevereiro de 2016 , além da muita chuva que provocou cheias , pelo meio ainda entrou uma potente entrada fria que provocou a queda de neve com acumulação acima dos 500/ 600 metros no litoral .


----------



## Tonton (29 Jan 2020 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois é, faz hoje 14 anos da epica queda de neve. Jamais me esquecerei, temperaturas brutais de 0/1 graus nas horas centrais do dia em Alcabideche. No parapeito ainda cairam uns flocos, depois desse momento fui logo para a serra. Nas mesas de madeira junto da Peninha a camada de neve já dava fazer umas pequenas bolas.
> Trânsito e mais trânsito na serra, estava tudo fora de si.



Não foi muita, mas, mesmo assim, deixou saudades...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 23:03)

@Pedro1993 Olha aqui um vídeo de um torrejano acerca da neve de 29 de janeiro de 2006:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2020 às 23:14)

Tonton disse:


> Não foi muita, mas, mesmo assim, deixou saudades...



Interessante aí nevou mais que aqui.
Arredores da Peninha nesse dia.
Foto da minha irmã.




Na altura fiquei impressionado com a acumulação no Ribatejo, como por exemplo Coruche.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jan 2020 às 23:27)

Coloquem esses post's aqui neste tópico pessoal, essas recordações fantásticas merecem ficar guardadas no local certo, para não se perderem por aqui 



https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=35506&share_type=t&link_source=app

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Na minha zona a coisa foi melhor em 2009 e 2010, mas ainda tenho algumas fotos da Serra de São Mamede nevada, coisa que não é assim tão rara e ainda recentemente aconteceu, mas se me lembro na cidade não foi tão significativo como nos outros dois anos que mencionei.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2020 às 02:42)

Esperemos que Fevereiro traga alguma animação porque (até agora!) os dois últimos invernos foram os mais aborrecidos de que me lembro. É que nem os modelos nos fazem sonhar um pouco de forma mais consistente. Se não fosse a Elsa e o Fabien não havia nada a dizer no que à minha zona diz respeito.


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Jan 2020 às 08:04)

O GFS voltou à carga novamente com mais frio acima das 200 horas .


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2020 às 10:30)

E lá o tirou na 6z. Não vale a pena desesperar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2020 às 12:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Pedro1993 Olha aqui um vídeo de um torrejano acerca da neve de 29 de janeiro de 2006:



Lembro-me bem desse dia, eu tinha 12 anos na altura, e quando acordei de mahã, e saí á rua, aqui mais parecia um sonho, tenho aqui algumas fotos, mais ainda em formato "papel", ontem queria postar algumas delas, mas acabei por não ter, reconheço a grande maioria dos locais, que estão aí no vídeo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2020 às 23:15)

Desde setembro passado que não via o ensemble tão em baixo. Nem sequer o GFS dá alguma esperança. Ora vejam: 
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/

A isto, podemos acrescentar outra coisa: as temperaturas bem elevadas para a época do ano. 
Parece que, com a subida da dorsal africana, teremos um suposto período "interminável" de temperaturas máximas entre os 17 e os 21°C, que são temperaturas típicas de abril ou maio, não de fevereiro. As mínimas no Litoral nem sequer serão muito frias, andando à volta dos 9 a 11°C (no Interior poderão arrefecer até valores mais normais, por outro lado). 

Se este tempo continuar durante muito tempo, teremos rapidamente sérios problemas de abastecimento de água no Algarve. Na minha opinião, acho que as câmaras municipais do Algarve deveriam começar já a construir uma central de dessalinização. Neste momento não interessam as avaliações de impacto ambiental ou o raio que a parta, interessa é ter a população com água canalizada.  No entanto, isso nunca irá acontecer em Portugal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2020 às 01:11)

Começa hoje a "vaga de calor" de fevereiro, quando deveríamos ter a continuação da chuva.  
Tristeza...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2020 às 13:54)

Pessoal tirem uma dúvida este inverno onde nevou e a que cota?

Obrigado

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Fev 2020 às 14:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal tirem uma dúvida este inverno onde nevou e a que cota?
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Diria que a cota ainda não baixou dos 800/1000m no país em geral.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2020 às 14:41)

Dias de neve no solo ou apenas com dias com precipitação de cristais de neve?


----------



## Tonton (2 Fev 2020 às 14:46)

Estamos a 2 de Fevereiro, ou a 2 de Maio?? 






Temperaturas bem acima dos 20 em muitos sítios de norte a sul...

A propósito do adágio popular:

*Fevereiro, velhaco e traiçoeiro

Alexandre Parafita*
_
Cuidado com este fevereiro. Ele aí está, o safado. E promete ser como os outros: velhaco e traiçoeiro. Quem hoje, por estas bandas, abrir as janelas dá com ele tal qual é: agora com um sol promissor, depois uma forte ventania, logo uma valente chuvada ou uma saraivada. Sempre enganador. Afinal, enganou a própria mãe. E “matou-a ao soalheiro”. Em Sabrosa, conta-se que a pobre velhinha, ao olhar pela janela e, vendo o sol a raiar, perguntou ao filho:

– Olha lá, ó fevereiro, hoje não mandas chuva?

– Hoje não – diz ele. – Hoje mando uma ressa de sol. 

Ela então pegou na roca e no fuso e foi para o soalheiro fiar. Nisto, o safado mandou vir uma forte saraivada, e a pobre, como era velhinha, não teve tempo de fugir e morreu ali mesmo. Assim se conta em Sabrosa. Noutros sítios conta-se mais: conta-se em Vinhais que o fevereiro fez vir uma ressa de sol e mandou a mãe ao monte nua. A seguir, mandou uma saraivada e matou-a. Por isso, é que o povo diz que ele “é velhaco e traiçoeiro” e que “fevereiro quente traz o diabo no ventre”._

*Bibliografia: Os Provérbios e a Cultura Popular, Vila Nova de Gaia, Gailivro, 2007

https://lebucaodevalpacos.blogspot.com/2016/01/fevereiro-quente-traz-o-diabo-no-ventre.html*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2020 às 15:49)

Dan disse:


> Dias de neve no solo ou apenas com dias com precipitação de cristais de neve?


Neve no solo?!
Se não estou em erro abaixo dos 1400 só houve um episódio de neve em novembro...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2020 às 16:14)

Aqui no nordeste tivemos uns dois dias, pelo menos, de neve no solo em Dezembro, mesmo a cotas inferiores a 1200m. Mas sim, três ou quatro episódios de neve aos 1200m, até agora, em toda a temporada, é muito pouco. É possível que seja a nova realidade.


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2020 às 16:53)

Manzaneda e a serra da estrela sem absolutamente nada de neve 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2020 às 17:54)

Só me lembro de um ano que fui a serra da estrela em pequeno que tinha cerca de 3 metros ou mais de neve 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Fev 2020 às 18:18)

Stinger disse:


> Só me lembro de um ano que fui a serra da estrela em pequeno que tinha cerca de 3 metros ou mais de neve
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Isso aconteceu à relativamente pouco tempo novamente, Março de 2018 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2020 às 18:21)




----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2020 às 21:26)

Para o próximo fim de semana , parece querer regressar a chuva , pelo menos no Norte .  Alguma sincronia entre o ECM e o GFS .


----------



## Nashville (2 Fev 2020 às 22:39)

Crazyrain disse:


> Para o próximo fim de semana , parece querer regressar a chuva , pelo menos no Norte .  Alguma sincronia entre o ECM e o GFS .



ECM reforça essa passagem de chuva...


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Fev 2020 às 22:47)

Nashville disse:


> ECM reforça essa passagem de chuva...




Eu gosto muito quando o ECM acompanha o GFS nas previsões de instabilidade a médio prazo .


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Fev 2020 às 07:54)

Ainda um pouco longe , mas o GFS  insiste para o próximo fim de semana numa situação com alguma precipitação e cota de neve a rondar os 700/ 900 metros , em  especial no Alto Minho .

A acompanhar ...


De resto , teremos ainda temperaturas amenas para a época  ( embora não tão altas como ontem , onde aqui no Minho registou - se temperaturas absurdas de 23/24 ° ) ,  mas a partir de sexta , deverá começar a descer para valores um pouco mais consentâneos para a época , embora ainda sem previsão de grande frio .


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2020 às 17:14)

Onde anda o frio tão desejado??? Alguma entrada fria pra final do mês? Quem sabe em março?
E chuva, quando pode voltar?? Começo a ficar preocupado...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2020 às 18:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Onde anda o frio tão desejado??? Alguma entrada fria pra final do mês? Quem sabe em março?
> E chuva, quando pode voltar?? Começo a ficar preocupado...


Infelizmente, não me parece que haverá entradas frias até ao final de fevereiro... 
Chuva até dia 15 é para esquecer.  Depois de dia 15, parece que há uma tendência de tempo mais chuvoso em metade dos modelos e, na outra metade dos modelos, tendência de tempo seco, mas tudo ainda muito incerto. É mesmo de esperar para ver!!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2020 às 19:09)

Enquanto a circulação zonal estiver muito forte, o frio vai ficar "aprisionado" em latitudes mais elevadas. Na verdade, este Outono/Inverno o vórtice polar manteve-se intacto, o que favorece este padrão que estamos a observar: uma NAO+ bem vincada, que é totalmente desfavorável à ocorrência de frio na Europa e de precipitação no sul da Peninsula Ibérica!

Normalmente este padrão não dura uma temporada inteira, logo acho provável que Março seja um pouco diferente, mas estamos a falar apenas no domínio das probabilidades, o que tem muito que se lhe diga!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Fev 2020 às 21:06)

Não sei não Jorge, se isto não tender a mudar no final de Fevereiro, duvido muito que seja em meados de Março!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2020 às 21:29)

Por este andar em março tamos na praia com 28°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2020 às 21:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei não Jorge, se isto não tender a mudar no final de Fevereiro, duvido muito que seja em meados de Março!



Bem, como disse nada é garantido. Não seria inédito termos uma mudança de padrão para NAO- apenas em Março, Abril e até mesmo Maio. Lembro Maio de 2016 que teve uma primeira quinzena extremamente chuvosa, no sul inclusive. Ou Março de 2018, depois de Janeiro e Fevereiro sequíssimos. Tal como não seria inédito termos todos esses meses secos.

No entanto, admito que os sinais a longo prazo não parecem muito positivos. O vortex polar vai continuar bem definido, o que pode indiciar a presença de depressões a latitudes mais elevadas. Poderia ser bom, ou pelo menos dar esperanças, um split do mesmo, pois traria mudanças na circulação atmosférica. No entanto, não deixa de ser possível uma descida temporária de latitude nas depressões, como ocorreu em Dezembro, ou o isolamento de alguma cut-off que reponha alguma normalidade no sul. Considero bastante improvável não haver ainda pelo menos um ou outro evento interessante mesmo para o sul até ao Verão, mesmo que o padrão continue desfavorável a eventos de longa duração (>2 semanas).

Falando ainda num prazo mais longo, sei que os modelos climáticos apontam para mais secas e menos precipitação no sul para o futuro. Sem pôr isso em causa, tenho poucas dúvidas que, apesar de menos frequentes, vamos ter Invernos para mais tarde recordar e acredito que esta próxima década 20-30 será mais chuvosa que a última 10-20. Como havemos de passar outros períodos mais críticos que esta última década. É assim o sistema climático, principalmente na nossa região: de enorme variabilidade!


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Fev 2020 às 21:56)

Mas o clima agora é progressivo como o IRS ?

Se está uma temperatura acima do normal em fevereiro , nos meses seguintes vai ficar progressivamente cada vez mais quente e seco ?

Por amor da santa ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2020 às 22:04)

Crazyrain disse:


> Mas o clima agora é progressivo como o IRS ?
> 
> Se está uma temperatura acima do normal em fevereiro , nos meses seguintes vai ficar progressivamente cada vez mais quente e seco ?
> 
> Por amor da santa ...


Pq não?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Fev 2020 às 22:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pq não?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk




Porque quem percebe alguma coisa de meteorologia , sabe que não é assim que funciona .


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Fev 2020 às 22:14)

Eu meto as minhas mãos no fogo de que ainda vamos ter um período frio mais para a frente .

Claro que também poderemos ter uma espécie de padrão ( que já tem ocorrido ) misto como algumas entradas frias e períodos de algum aquecimento . Acho que também vai depender da posição da zonal .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2020 às 22:19)

Crazyrain disse:


> Porque quem percebe alguma coisa de meteorologia , sabe que não é assim que funciona .


Caríssimo não se trata de perceber de metereologia ou não.. tratasse de uma hipótese probabilidade...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Fev 2020 às 22:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Caríssimo não se trata de perceber de metereologia ou não.. tratasse de uma hipótese probabilidade...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



E as probabilidades dizem que ainda vai vir frio , chuva , algum  calor , é isso que  acontece nas nossas latitudes nos meses de primavera .

P. A . Desculpe a  curiosidade , mas já percebi que não gosta de chuva . Só ainda não percebi se gosta de frio ou calor .


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2020 às 22:56)

Crazyrain disse:


> No NO  , apesar de não haver previsão de muita chuva , dá um pouco mais que chuviscos . E não só no sábado , mas entre sexta e terça .


Chegada de frentes dissipadas portanto, algo comum de ocorrer ao longo do verão no NW. Mais um ano em que os meses de inverno, não trazem chuva significativa repartida ao longo de vários dias e com umas pequenas pausas pelo meio. Agora, chove bem numa semana e estão 2 ou mais sem cair um pingo e pelos vistos, nem frio significativo já se tem durante períodos anticiclónicos.
No Noroeste tiveram a semana passada, mas por aqui, se não fosse o final de novembro e aquela semana em dezembro estaria tudo bastante seco. Já no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, pouco melhorou...


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Fev 2020 às 23:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Chegada de frentes dissipadas portanto, algo comum de ocorrer ao longo do verão no NW. Mais um ano em que os meses de inverno, não trazem chuva significativa repartida ao longo de vários dias e com umas pequenas pausas pelo meio. Agora, chove bem numa semana e estão 2 ou mais sem cair um pingo e pelos vistos, nem frio significativo já se tem durante períodos anticiclónicos.
> No Noroeste tiveram a semana passada, mas por aqui, se não fosse o final de novembro e aquela semana em dezembro estaria tudo bastante seco. Já no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, pouco melhorou...



Sim , infelizmente o Baixo Alentejo não têm sido beneficiados neste outono / inverno .

Pode ser que na primavera apareçam por aí umas cut - offs .


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2020 às 23:23)

frederico disse:


> Teremos que pensar em soluções exóticas. Uma procissão da chuva? Um ritual druida no cromoleque dos Almendres? Uma oferenda ao Endovélico no altar do Alandroal?



Eu aposto no ritual druida no cromeleque! Chamem o Panoramix! 

Isto se não for levado a brincar estamos tramados...


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Fev 2020 às 11:11)

O GFS aumentou razoavelmente a precipitação prevista a Norte para o próximo fim de semana  , nesta última saída .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2020 às 11:21)

Crazyrain disse:


> O GFS aumentou razoavelmente a precipitação prevista a Norte para o próximo fim de semana  , nesta última saída .


Que categoria cada vez que a previsão é de chuva lá vem um orgasmo metereologico..
Lá está aumentaram as probabilidades.. probabilidades!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2020 às 12:19)

Vamos lá todos ter calma com os gostos meteorológicos de cada um antes que tenha de dar mais advertências ou bans temporários se continua a "festa".


----------



## cepp1 (6 Fev 2020 às 18:56)

O próximo a pedir mais chuva que more no norte e centro do pais, obrigo-o a pagar os estragos da chuva e da humidade na minha casa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2020 às 20:55)

cepp1 disse:


> O próximo a pedir mais chuva que more no norte e centro do pais, obrigo-o a pagar os estragos da chuva e da humidade na minha casa.


Pois também os estragos resultantes da quantidade de chuva que tem caído...
Os modelos estão bem confusos como tem estado os últimos tempos pelo menos aqui para o litoral norte margem de erro tem sido considerável.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (6 Fev 2020 às 21:34)

cepp1 disse:


> O próximo a pedir mais chuva que more no norte e centro do pais, obrigo-o a pagar os estragos da chuva e da humidade na minha casa.



He, he, isso são defeitos de construção, não culpem o tempo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2020 às 22:24)

Tonton disse:


> He, he, isso são defeitos de construção, não culpem o tempo...


Nem sempre... Falta de manutenção e limpeza  e meio caminho andado para infiltraçoes..
Óbvio que se não chover muito melhor.
O pessoal todo já andava a queixar da HR que esteve uns bons dias nos 100% óbvio que as casas ressentem-se

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (7 Fev 2020 às 19:26)

Tonton disse:


> He, he, isso são defeitos de construção, não culpem o tempo...


Defeitos acredito, é um mal geral da construção em Portugal.
Mas nestes anos mais chuvosos, não sei mesmo o que fazer, e olhem que já fiz muito. Vou ter de tentar o capoto mas 35€ o m2 vai doer.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

Tonton disse:


> He, he, isso são defeitos de construção, não culpem o tempo...


Basta ver, por exemplo em Lisboa, basta chover um bocadinho mais, para ficar tudo inundado.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2020 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Uma vez que os pólos terrestres estão a mudar, quando o pólo norte passar para o sul e o pólo sul passar para o norte, as regiões mais a sul do território vão ter um clima mais fresco e húmido, clima típico atlântico.
Aqui pelo litoral norte teremos um clima mais típico algarvio.

Merecemos ter água mais quente e tempo mais seco, não é? Claro que é.
Vai demorar algumas décadas, por isso não desesperem pelas mudanças.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Walker (8 Fev 2020 às 01:42)

Boas, vale o que vale, interessa o que interessa. Nem sei se será aqui o local indicado para postar, mas hoje já vi andorinhas por aí!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2020 às 12:00)

Ainda não vi, mas já me lembro de as ver em pleno fevereiro, julgo que a meio do mês, aqui pelo norte.
Há anos mais propícios à vinda antecipada delas.


----------



## TxMxR (8 Fev 2020 às 20:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma vez que os pólos terrestres estão a mudar, quando o pólo norte passar para o sul e o pólo sul passar para o norte



What?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2020 às 21:17)

TxMxR disse:


> What?


É uma ironia... 

Cum caraças, esta gente não tem sentido de humor!


----------



## TxMxR (9 Fev 2020 às 09:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É uma ironia...
> 
> Cum caraças, esta gente não tem sentido de humor!



Tinha os polos trocados 


Mas infelizmente há muita gente que confunde polos magnéticos com polos geográficos. Os magnéticos vão inverter, eventualmente, mas não é isso que vai mudar o clima.


----------



## Microburst (9 Fev 2020 às 10:07)

Walker disse:


> Boas, vale o que vale, interessa o que interessa. Nem sei se será aqui o local indicado para postar, mas hoje já vi andorinhas por aí!





Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda não vi, mas já me lembro de as ver em pleno fevereiro, julgo que a meio do mês, aqui pelo norte.
> Há anos mais propícios à vinda antecipada delas.



Estive na Base Aérea do Montijo no dia 26 de Janeiro e as andorinhas já lá se encontravam. Aqui pelo Feijó ainda não as vi e tenho ninhos no prédio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2020 às 10:31)

Microburst disse:


> Estive na Base Aérea do Montijo no dia 26 de Janeiro e as andorinhas já lá se encontravam. Aqui pelo Feijó ainda não as vi e tenho ninhos no prédio.


Corroios tem imensas andorinhas durante a primavera e início do verão. Todavia, aqui na Charneca nunca as vi. Podia ser algo relacionado com o mar, mas não me parece, já que também há imensas andorinhas em Cabanas de Tavira, e Cabanas de Tavira até está mais próximo do mar que a minha zona. Em Marvão também havia muitas quando estive por lá há 2 anos. 

Portanto, não sei...


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2020 às 14:20)

Sai uma selfie e uma condecoração para o Anticiclone....
Esta discriminação dos ciclones tem de acabar, não são eles que nos protegem das secas?
Vou fazer uma petição para que haja um voto de louvor na Assembleia da República, pela importância dos ciclones.







Ps: Sendo que hoje em dia a interpretação do que é ironia e sarcasmos está deveras afectada. Deixo como nota que este post serve para efeitos humorísticos...porventura falhados.


----------



## comentador (10 Fev 2020 às 21:47)

Já que não chove e para dar mais alguma vida ao Fórum, nada melhor que recordar tempos passados:  
*Continente: Previsão para Terça-feira, 01 Abril 2014*


INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser, por vezes, fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros, descendo gradualmente a
cota para 1200/1400 metros.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h,
e sendo forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h), nas terras altas, com
rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Só neste dia caíram em Alvalade Sado 72,0 mm. Foi no dia das mentiras, mas foi realidade, bons tempos!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2020 às 23:03)

comentador disse:


> Já que não chove e para dar mais alguma vida ao Fórum, nada melhor que recordar tempos passados:
> *Continente: Previsão para Terça-feira, 01 Abril 2014*
> 
> 
> ...


2014 foi o último ano de jeito, ou pelo menos no que toca ao inverno. Nesse ano, diria que caíram quase 1000 mm por aqui. 
Fez ontem 6 anos da chegada da famosa Tempestade Stephanie. O período de 1 a 10 de fevereiro foi talvez um dos mais chuvosos dos últimos anos, com valores de precipitação na ordem dos 100 mm. Foi o último ano em que ocorreram as famosas inundações em Corroios, e noutros tempos ocorriam a cada ano. Enfim, outros tempos, com um tempo bem mais interessante que o de hoje. 

A ver se daqui a uns anos voltamos a gozar de um "bom tempo" à séria...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2020 às 00:13)

Já que falam do passado, para quando um inverno como o 08/09 ou 09/10? Nem nos próximos dez anos. 


Quando me lembro que no mesmo inverno vi ciclones, trovoadas a rodos, granizo do tamanho de ovos, neve...tudo isto à porta de casa. Que tempos. Mal eu sabia na altura o quão raro aquilo era. Mas também não é preciso pedir tanto, uma repetição de 2013/14 já não era mau.


Este inverno está a ser uma piada de mau gosto. Não se passa nada. A ver se no fim do mês ou em março vem algo para salvar isto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Fev 2020 às 00:53)

Boas, 
Continua sem nada no horizonte e mantém se a tendência... de não haver sinal de chuva e as temperaturas continuarem acima da média. 
Que implicações tal situação poderá originar a nível das barragens... Veremos??


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2020 às 01:25)

Penso que ate tivemos um bom Inverno em termos de chuvas aqui no Centro, mas muito decepcionante em frio e geadas.
Mas, de qualquer forma as previsões de longo prazo não são nada animadoras para Março, espero que estejam erradas.

Penso que os Invernos estao cada vez mais fracos, quanto a isso nao ha nada a fazer...a nossa geração irá ver essa facto cada vez mais consistente nesta década. Ate podemos ter um inverno normal, seguido de muitos amenos e muito pouca chuva.

Ah que saudades do Carnaval à antiga na neve da Estrela, com frio pelo pais todo e aqueles foliões vestidos como se fosse Brasil, mas a rapar um frio a sério! 



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Continua sem nada no horizonte e mantém se a tendência... de não haver sinal de chuva e as temperaturas continuarem acima da média.
> Que implicações tal situação poderá originar a nível das barragens... Veremos??


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2020 às 01:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que ate tivemos um bom Inverno em termos de chuvas aqui no Centro, mas muito decepcionante em frio e geadas.
> Mas, de qualquer forma as previsões de longo prazo não são nada animadoras para Março, espero que estejam erradas.
> 
> Penso que os Invernos estao cada vez mais fracos, quanto a isso nao ha nada a fazer...a nossa geração irá ver essa facto cada vez mais consistente nesta década. Ate podemos ter um inverno normal, seguido de muitos amenos e muito pouca chuva.
> ...


Tirando aquela semana em dezembro, não houve nada digno de inverno até ao momento, pelo menos por aqui. Tivemos a cut-off a meio de janeiro, que não foi nada por aí além e o rio atmosférico no final do mês que da zona de Coimbra/Aveiro para baixo não deixou nada de jeito em termos de precipitação. Além disso, esse regime era mais interessante se afetasse uma região que necessita de chuva e não uma que já não está com ela pelos cabelos, mas quanto a isso não se pode fazer nada. Além disso, para além de precipitação, em termos de animação não dão em nada.
Geadas, super escasso e neve então nem se fala. Tal como referiste, tirando um ou outro ano, os invernos neste cantinho serão cada vez mais fracos e em certos anos deve passar-se despercebido como tem sido até agora. Nos próximos 10 dias as temperaturas continuarão perto dos 20, com mínimas perto dos 10 e nuvens aka restos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Fev 2020 às 02:22)

'Inverno' aborrecido.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2020 às 17:14)

A prova que o AA ama as nossas latitudes, um "bonito" coração  de isóbaras  ali +/- a Leste do Açores na última saída do ensemble ( GFS 12z ) 







Um amor um bocado "doentio"


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2020 às 17:59)

Snifa disse:


> A prova que o AA ama as nossas latitudes, um "bonito" coração  de isóbaras  ali +/- a Leste do Açores na última saída do ensemble ( GFS 12z )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tens que olhar a imagem completa, só mostras o coração, mas antes vem uma baleia que está apaixonada daí aparecer o coração, resumindo o AA ama Portugal e as baleias dos Açores.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2020 às 19:59)

Impressionante este bloqueio do anticiclone, não sai das nossas latitudes, espero que esta situação se altere  rapidamente e tenhamos chuva, para já não vejo nada de animador nas previsões dos modelos!!!!!


----------



## comentador (11 Fev 2020 às 21:08)

António josé Sales disse:


> Impressionante este bloqueio do anticiclone, não sai das nossas latitudes, espero que esta situação se altere  rapidamente e tenhamos chuva, para já não vejo nada de animador nas previsões dos modelos!!!!!



Este mês de Fevereiro parece que ficamos a zero no Baixo Alentejo, aqui o que tem contribuído para ir mantendo alguma humidade são os nevoeiros e orvalhos. Sim, porque se os ventos rodarem para Norte ou Leste, em 2 ou 3 dias a erva seca rapidamente, nem termina o ciclo. Mas também se o anticiclone sai de vez destas Latitudes aí poderemos ter tempestades umas atrás das outras, resta a esperança para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, porque caso contrário, passamos para deserto e já não falta muito com os milhares de sobreiros e azinheiras secas que já existem. Estas secas parecem ser a realidade futura. Era bom que me enganasse e no final de Abril viesse aqui comentar que já chegava de chuva, que já estava bom....Enfim, o tempo está cada vez mais imprevisível, de repente tudo pode mudar e acredito nem que seja no Verão, como as tempestades em Espanha no Verão passado.


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2020 às 01:48)

Nao vejo luz ao fundo do tunel. Esta na hora da procissao da chuva ou do ritual celta no Algarve e Alentejo. Isto esta muito pior no Sul que em 2005.


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2020 às 01:51)

comentador disse:


> Este mês de Fevereiro parece que ficamos a zero no Baixo Alentejo, aqui o que tem contribuído para ir mantendo alguma humidade são os nevoeiros e orvalhos. Sim, porque se os ventos rodarem para Norte ou Leste, em 2 ou 3 dias a erva seca rapidamente, nem termina o ciclo. Mas também se o anticiclone sai de vez destas Latitudes aí poderemos ter tempestades umas atrás das outras, resta a esperança para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, porque caso contrário, passamos para deserto e já não falta muito com os milhares de sobreiros e azinheiras secas que já existem. Estas secas parecem ser a realidade futura. Era bom que me enganasse e no final de Abril viesse aqui comentar que já chegava de chuva, que já estava bom....Enfim, o tempo está cada vez mais imprevisível, de repente tudo pode mudar e acredito nem que seja no Verão, como as tempestades em Espanha no Verão passado.




Ja ha danos irreversiveis. Pinheiros-mansos secos, expansao brutal do cancro do montado, oliveiras murchas, alfarrobeiras em stress hidrico, mato na Serra cada vez mais rarefeito...


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2020 às 01:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tens que olhar a imagem completa, só mostras o coração, mas antes vem uma baleia que está apaixonada daí aparecer o coração, resumindo o AA ama Portugal e as baleias dos Açores.



Sou da area da Saude, alguns cancros parecem ter uma especie de consciencia propria, pelo seu comportamento parecem inteligentes ao tentar sobreviver a terapia, assim e este anticiclone, parece que decididamente quer sobreviver, esta mais forte e resistente, eu diria que e um demonio!


----------



## frederico (13 Fev 2020 às 01:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Corroios tem imensas andorinhas durante a primavera e início do verão. Todavia, aqui na Charneca nunca as vi. Podia ser algo relacionado com o mar, mas não me parece, já que também há imensas andorinhas em Cabanas de Tavira, e Cabanas de Tavira até está mais próximo do mar que a minha zona. Em Marvão também havia muitas quando estive por lá há 2 anos.
> 
> Portanto, não sei...



Disseram me por telefone que nos ultimos dias de Janeiro ja estavam em VRSA. No ano 2000 recordo me de as ver chegar no final de Janeiro na mesma regiao. Mas em anos recentes em que tivemos Primaveras mais frias e chuvosas vieram so em Marco. Eu acompanho as ha mais de vinte anos pois tem ninhos na casa dos meus Pais. Andorinhas-das-chamines, diga-se.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Fev 2020 às 03:17)

Mais um dia nem nem.


----------



## cool (13 Fev 2020 às 11:03)

Boas.
Não sou muito de choradeiras devido à falta de chuva....mas há limites para tudo.
Que pasmaceira de tempo sem fim à vista...sem nenhuma luz ao fundo do túnel.
É o tédio e aborrecimento meteorológico instalado....e os modelos não ajudam nadinha.
Bem sei que numa perspectiva optimista ainda muita coisa pode acontecer...mas o avançar do calendário faz temer o pior.
Difícil  pensar positivo em relação a uma mudança de padrão mas vou tentar...!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Fev 2020 às 11:56)

Isto anda tão mau que eu sonhei que estava a ler o fórum a ver previsões e mapas de um evento de temperaturas baixas nos próximos dias, com comentários de "Finalmente vamos ter frio a sério neste inverno!", apesar de eu mesmo no sonho estar aparvalhado porque não me lembrava de ter visto essas previsões...


----------



## comentador (13 Fev 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, O GFS já tá a prever alguma coisa para a Lua Nova de Carnaval. Pode ser que a Lua Nova nos vá trazer boas surpresas para Março e toda a Primavera!!! Cá fica a Esperança para o Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Fev 2020 às 14:14)

No Algarve depois do incremento durante a 1 semana do nível das barragens, nesta 2 semana já perderam o que ganharam e apresenta valores ao nível do final do mês passado. Associando isso ao facto de não chover desde o dia 24 Janeiro, a diminuição da água no sol, e as temperaturas que estão acima da média eu diria que será expectável que a diminuição no nível das barragens se acentue na 2a metade do mês.
Se Marco mantiver o mesmo padrão climático então esses valores apenas se irão acentuar.
Mas ainda temos Março e Abril para melhorar a situação.

OBS: A Anomalia na temperatura até ao momento até dia 12 Fevereiro, é qualquer coisa de brutal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Fev 2020 às 20:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Isto anda tão mau que eu sonhei que estava a ler o fórum a ver previsões e mapas de um evento de temperaturas baixas nos próximos dias, com comentários de "Finalmente vamos ter frio a sério neste inverno!", apesar de eu mesmo no sonho estar aparvalhado porque não me lembrava de ter visto essas previsões...



Resumidamente, já nem a sonhar acreditas!


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2020 às 21:56)

É expectável que de vez em quando hajam bloqueios persistentes em Janeiro e Fevereiro.

Até agora tem sido isto...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Fev 2020 às 13:07)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/14/c...ssado-janeiro-quente-desde-ha-registo-1904113


Em Portugal já é o 9º Janeiro consecutivo  com temperaturas superiores ao normal. E acredito que Fevereiro vai ter uma anomalia positiva muito superior !

É engraçado que eu gosto é de inverno puro,  e desde que me comecei a interessar, penso que só 2012 e 2014 foram minimamente decentes. Parece que a invernia tem vindo  a ser sempre inversamente proporcional ao meu interesse.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2020 às 13:26)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/14/c...ssado-janeiro-quente-desde-ha-registo-1904113
> 
> 
> *Em Portugal já é o 9º Janeiro consecutivo  com temperaturas superiores ao normal. E acredito que Fevereiro vai ter uma anomalia positiva muito superior !*
> ...



Janeiro de 2019 foi considerado normal: *O mês de janeiro de 2019 em Portugal Continental classificou-se como normal em relação à temperatura do ar 
*
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...QdTruF/cli_20190101_20190131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2020 às 14:49)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/14/c...ssado-janeiro-quente-desde-ha-registo-1904113
> 
> 
> Em Portugal já é o 9º Janeiro consecutivo  com temperaturas superiores ao normal. E acredito que Fevereiro vai ter uma anomalia positiva muito superior !
> ...


Não, é o 9º janeiro com temperatura MÁXIMA acima do normal, o que é completamente diferente. Alguns desses janeiros até foram relativamente frescos devido a anomalias negativas significativas da temperatura mínima como os de 2015 e de 2017


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2020 às 22:13)




----------



## jamestorm (14 Fev 2020 às 22:47)

Nao é completamente diferente, pois acaba por concorrer para a sensação de Janeiros mais quentes que o normal...





N_Fig disse:


> Não, é o 9º janeiro com temperatura MÁXIMA acima do normal, o que é completamente diferente. Alguns desses janeiros até foram relativamente frescos devido a anomalias negativas significativas da temperatura mínima como os de 2015 e de 2017


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2020 às 23:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Nao é completamente diferente, pois acaba por concorrer para a sensação de Janeiros mais quentes que o normal...


Apesar de os janeiros terem sido mais quentes do que frios, não é dos meses onde o aquecimento tem sido mais notório. Aliás, o inverno tem sido a estação do ano onde a temperatura tem andado mais perto do normal, até com um ou outro inverno bem frio. Muito pior têm sido os meses de abril a junho e outubro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2020 às 13:11)

Este início do mês foi um desastre ao nível da água nos solos... 

A minha zona estava na Capacidade de Campo desde novembro, e agora os solos estão húmidos, mas não se vê nenhum vestígio de água. 
Com a diminuição da quantidade de água e com o pouco que choveu, mais cedo ou mais tarde o Sul ficará com cor pálida e amarelada, como no Verão. 

Entretanto o GFS prevê qualquer coisa lá para o fim do mês, mas deve ser só para o inglês ver. Qualquer dia ainda teremos chuva de inverno no verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Fev 2020 às 13:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este início do mês foi um desastre ao nível da água nos solos...
> 
> A minha zona estava na Capacidade de Campo desde novembro, e agora os solos estão húmidos, mas não se vê nenhum vestígio de água.
> Com a diminuição da quantidade de água e com o pouco que choveu, mais cedo ou mais tarde o Sul ficará com cor pálida e amarelada, como no Verão.
> ...



Segundo dados do IPMA Nesta altura na maior parte do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é inferior a 40%.
Estranho não teres referido que teremos temperaturas acima dos 20c  daqui a uns dias.. Que apenas estarão uns bons 6c acima da média para este mês.
Março parece querer entrar num padrão mais diferente deste mas veremos se será realmente assim!


----------



## comentador (15 Fev 2020 às 13:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Segundo dados do IPMA Nesta altura na maior parte do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é inferior a 40%.
> Estranho não teres referido que teremos temperaturas acima dos 20c  daqui a uns dias.. Que apenas estarão uns bons 6c acima da média para este mês.
> Março parece querer entrar num padrão mais diferente deste mas veremos se será realmente assim!



Se a Lua Nova, dia 23 for "limpa" com este padrão de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, então Março é igual a Fevereiro, sem chuva, mas mais quente por causa do aumento dos dias.  Veremos, tudo pode mudar ou não....


----------



## jamestorm (15 Fev 2020 às 18:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Apesar de os janeiros terem sido mais quentes do que frios, não é dos meses onde o aquecimento tem sido mais notório. Aliás, o inverno tem sido a estação do ano onde a temperatura tem andado mais perto do normal, até com um ou outro inverno bem frio. Muito pior têm sido os meses de abril a junho e outubro



Pois, segundo a minha sensação apenas, Outubro é mesmo dos que mais aqueceu...é actualmente um mês de pleno Verão.

No entanto o mes de Janeiro poderá estar a sofrer um certo efeito tampão ao estar flanqueado por meses ja frescos, acabando por não se notar tanto  o aquecimento ou ou dando até um ou outro ano abaixo da media em temperaturas...


----------



## fcapelas (15 Fev 2020 às 18:51)

comentador disse:


> Se a Lua Nova, dia 23 for "limpa" com este padrão de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, então Março é igual a Fevereiro, sem chuva, mas mais quente por causa do aumento dos dias.  Veremos, tudo pode mudar ou não....


Comentador esse ditado do “Lua nova trovejada 30 dias é molhada” , é um daqueles q nunca vi bater certo...

Bem como o da Sra das Candeias...


----------



## fcapelas (15 Fev 2020 às 18:53)

Mas ja vi mtos baterem certo, bem como os bordas de agua e outras coisas assim, se bem q ja la vão uns anos...


----------



## comentador (15 Fev 2020 às 20:32)

fcapelas disse:


> Comentador esse ditado do “Lua nova trovejada 30 dias é molhada” , é um daqueles q nunca vi bater certo...
> 
> Bem como o da Sra das Candeias...



Esse é um provérbio antigo, os 30 dias penso que nunca se registou, mas o que observava quando a Lua Nova era trovejada ou chuvosa, nas mudanças das Luas seguintes chovia quase sempre. Enfim resta a esperança.


----------



## kikofra (16 Fev 2020 às 15:28)

Isto faz algum sentido?


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2020 às 17:55)

kikofra disse:


> Isto faz algum sentido?



http://www.fao.org/ag/locusts/en/info/info/index.html

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-08/could-africas-locust-swarms-happen-here-in-australia/11935260


Nim.

Os gafanhotos (no caso, do deserto) deslocam-se mas são, vá, endémicos daquelas regiões (Médio Oriente e Corno de África).


----------



## Fada (16 Fev 2020 às 23:42)

Se alguém me explicar porque é que os amola-tesouras só trabalham quando há sueste, eu gostaria e de saber.
Ou será que passam fome o resto dos dias só para provar um provérbio antigo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Fev 2020 às 11:25)

Parece que a partir de Quarta mas especialmente a partir de sexta, teremos temperaturas acima dos 20c... apenas uns 6c acima da media


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Fev 2020 às 11:30)

Mais um inverno sem história, tirando 2 ou 3 dias de chuva em Dezembro, de resto uma pasmaceira, nem frio nem neve dignos de registo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Fev 2020 às 15:26)

Olha Olha 24°c a vista pleno mês de fevereiro..
Afinal parece que não está enganado...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2020 às 16:09)

mesmo que mês... problema é se depois "chove quando não deve" no verão se cai 2 pingos é logo o fim do mundo para as pessoas, mas agora estar tempo seco com temperatura acima da média é normalíssimo....


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Fev 2020 às 17:41)

Com as temperaturas que aí se avizinham, bem que podem fazer desfiles "à brasileira".


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 19:52)

Boa noite a todos
Estou registado neste fórum há muitos anos mas já há alguns anos deixei de ser participativo no mesmo por algumas razões nomeadamente menos tempo disponível, no entanto nunca o deixei de frequentar nem que fosse como visitante.
Recentemente realizei um sonho que tinha há muitos anos e comprei uma pequena casinha próxima da serra da estrela para aproveitar alguns fins semana grandes e férias mas sobretudo puder desfrutar de alguns momentos na neve, que fundo é aquilo que mais adoro. 
O que esta  a acontecer este ano é verdadeiramente inacreditável, tenho quase 50 anos e sinceramente nunca me lembro de um inverno assim e já vivi invernos maus, pouco frios, secos e com poucas entradas frias mas como este nunca vi! 
Nesses invernos menos bons caracterizados pela persistência do anticiclone, a natureza sempre se encarregava de compensar ou aparecia mais cedo ou aparecia mais tarde ou sempre intercalava com algumas entradas frias ou temporais mais duradouros. 
Este inverno, no entanto,  à acrescentar à persistência do anticiclone e pouca precipitação, temos também temperaturas muito mais elevadas de tal forma que quando surge alguma situação de precipitação não há hipótese de nevar dado as cotas de neve estarem altíssimas como nunca as vi, coisa que não acontecia noutros invernos onde sempre aparecia alguma alternância e as cotas baixavam permitindo que nevasse alguma coisa entre os episódios de AA. 
Em tom desabafo e de forma mais profunda pessoal devo dizer que não consigo deixar de sentir que isto parece um género de maldição e uma grande ironia já que sonhei tanto ter uma casa perto da serra da estrela  e agora que a tenho nem um dia de neve ainda consegui aproveitar e isto em pleno inverno! 
Perdoem me o longo texto e o desabafo, se isto estiver no tópico errado as minhas desculpas e por favor movam para o local correcto. 
Abraços a todos


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2020 às 20:01)

Tenho ideia que este é o lnverno do século com menos dias de neve na Serra.
Aqui de Viseu acho que não vi neve na Serra mais de 2 ou 3 dias este Outono-lnverno, e mesmo nesses dias era apenas acima dos 1700m.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2020 às 20:07)

david 6 disse:


> mesmo que mês... problema é se depois "chove quando não deve" no verão se cai 2 pingos é logo o fim do mundo para as pessoas, mas agora estar tempo seco com temperatura acima da média é normalíssimo....


É, não é? Parece que as pessoas se habituaram facilmente a este clima de "inverno". 
Qualquer dia chover no Inverno terá a mesma reação pela população que fazer 25°C em Lisboa no verão. Aliás, não falta muito para isso acontecer... 

Ter 15 dias de sol e anticiclone no Inverno até nem diria que é anormal, mas ter 85 dias de anticiclone e apenas 5 ou 6 de chuva é claramente anormal no Inverno.


----------



## dahon (17 Fev 2020 às 20:07)

Sem frentes frias e respectivo pós-frontal de NW não há muito que esperar.
Que me lembre este inverno não tivemos mais do que uma frente fria típica de inverno, pós-frontais dignos desse nome acho que nenhum.


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 20:18)

@Nickname 
Sim tens razão este inverno nevou 2 ou 3 vezes na serra da estrela e das vezes que isso aconteceu a neve caiu praticamente sempre acima dos 1600 metros e no solo derreteu logo ao fim de 2 ou 3 dias.
Este é mesmo o inverno do século ou o ano sem Inverno, e mesmo faltando ainda 1 mês para o fim do inverno quase todos os modelos parecem mostrar a continuação do mesmo padrão.
Certo é que quase nos meus quase 50 anos de vida nunca me lembro de ter vivido algo assim e seguramente mostra claramente que tudo o que cientistas dizem sobre as alterações climáticas é realmente um facto e já nem precisamos de dados empíricos, isto está à vista de todos!
Resta agora saber se este padrão se vai manter ano após ano ou se ainda vai ser intercalado com invernos mais generosos.
Neste caso em particular tenho receio mesmo real que a neve acabe por deixar definitivamente de cair na serra da estrela ou que aconteça apenas 1 ou 2 vezes por ano!


----------



## dvieira (17 Fev 2020 às 20:29)

Também não me lembro de um inverno assim e parece que  este padrão é para continuar...


----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

Aqui na Bélgica é literalmente o ano sem inverno!


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2020 às 22:17)

Inverno desolador por estes lados.... A estância nem a 100% funcionou este Inverno. O Março esta ai, até pode nevar mas não vai ser a mesma coisa… Incrível!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Fev 2020 às 22:22)

Até eu que sou um bocado alérgica a queixar-me de coisas que não podemos mudar, tenho achado difícil resistir à tentação do queixume tão tradicionalmente nosso. Como diria a minha miudagem, 'secante'. Figurativa e literalmente.


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 22:47)

ACalado disse:


> Inverno desolador por estes lados.... A estância nem a 100% funcionou este Inverno. O Março esta ai, até pode nevar mas não vai ser a mesma coisa… Incrível!



Nem a 50% funcionou desde que abriu e provavelmente uma boa parte do que funcionou foi com neve artificial, aliás nesta mesma noite eles estão a produzir neve artificial e pergunto eu para quê se as temperaturas vão voltar a subir em breve?
Já agora alguém sabe se a turistrela apresenta relatório anual de contas e se sim onde se pode consultar?
Seguramente a estância de esqui deve apresentar prejuízos enormes e já não é de agora, é que produzir neve artificial deve ser caríssimo sobretudo em termos de electricidade.
Por quantos mais anos vai a turistrela aguentar manter este negócio?
De certeza que a única coisa que ainda mantém o negócio da neve na Estrela é a exploração dos hotéis senão a estância já teria fechado portas!


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2020 às 22:53)

joaocpais disse:


> Nem a 50% funcionou desde que abriu e provavelmente uma boa parte do que funcionou foi com neve artificial, aliás nesta mesma noite eles estão a produzir neve artificial e pergunto eu para quê se as temperaturas vão voltar a subir em breve?
> Já agora alguém sabe se a turistrela apresenta relatório anual de contas e se sim onde se pode consultar?
> Seguramente a estância de esqui deve apresentar prejuízos enormes e já não é de agora.
> Por quantos mais anos vai a turistrela aguentar manter este negócio?
> De certeza que a única coisa que ainda mantém o negócio da neve na Estrela é a exploração dos hotéis senão já teria fechado portas!


falhanços é o que não falta, ainda lá estão os mamarrachos  do que deviam ser  teleféricos. E pergunto não pela primeira vez, os países nórdicos conseguem manter estradas abertas com condições de neve que a estrela so pode sonhar, mas an estrela mal neva  fecham os acessos na altura em que a estância mais podia lucrar


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2020 às 23:04)

O problema da Serra da Estrela é o mesmo que várias estações na Península Ibérica tem. Longos períodos sem neve, durante vários anos consecutivos.
Os investidores começaram a tirar o tapete a estes investimentos.
Não faz sentido manterem uma legião de funcionários e maquinaria de prontidão, uma vez que a queda de neve é errática e num curto espaço de tempo derrete.
Não se ganha dinheiro desta forma, não há capacidade económica para sustentar a Turiestrela ou empresas semelhantes.
Também vão dando à estampa criticas à gestão do empreendimento da estância de Manzaneda. Mas sem neve não há clientes ou são em reduzido número. Por isso acredito que tanto nestas como noutras estações da cordilheira central, nos próximos anos, teremos empreendimentos "fantasmas" por falta de viabilidade económica.

Relembro um pormenor já cá discutido: nos anos 60 e início dos 70, os Montes Hermínios (designação muito antiga da Serra da Estrela) dispunham de uma pista de esqui a média altitude, mais concretamente nas Penhas da Saúde. A altitude máxima dessa pista eram os 1600 metros. E tinha uma meio mecânico, um teleski.
Mas foram tempos de abundância de neve e de frio - se ao menos houvesse frio hoje em dia a neve artificial ajudava a manter a viabilidade das pistas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2020 às 23:07)

camrov8 disse:


> falhanços é o que não falta, ainda lá estão os mamarrachos  do que deviam ser  teleféricos. E pergunto não pela primeira vez, os países nórdicos conseguem manter estradas abertas com condições de neve que a estrela so pode sonhar, mas an estrela mal neva  fecham os acessos na altura em que a estância mais podia lucrar


Lá vêm estes sabichões a falar sobre as estradas na Serra. De facto, comparar os países nórdicos com a Serra de Estrela é deveras interessante... 

Amigo, as condições climatéricas na Escandinávia são completamente diferentes das da Estrela. Para além disso, as estradas são mais largas (podem estar a trabalhar num lado e a deixarem passar o trânsito no outro), o terreno é mais direito e não há tanta proeminência (a Serra da Estrela tem uma elevadíssima proeminência, o que faz aumentar os ventos quando há tempestades). Eu conheço perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela e sei como aquilo é...

E essa desculpa de que nos outros países retira-se a neve é falsa. No passado mês de abril de 2019, tinha planeada uma ida à Serra Nevada, em Espanha, e tive que a cancelar, porque a estrada ficou cortada durante 3 dias. Aliás, há sítios em Espanha onde as autoestradas, quando neva, ficam fechadas durante dias, e não os vejo a criticar tanto como por cá... 

Isto já parece a questão da Arrábida e das praias. Em 2018, tentaram limitar as zonas de estacionamento para impedir o estacionamento ilegal (algo que era, infelizmente, comum, e impedia a circulação dos veículos prioritários), e foi um descalabro completo. No entanto, o projeto teve que ter continuidade, já que era algo necessário para a zona, e no ano que passou já ninguém disse nada.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2020 às 23:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lá vêm estes sabichões a falar sobre as estradas na Serra. De facto, comparar os países nórdicos com a Serra de Estrela é deveras interessante...
> 
> Amigo, as condições climatéricas na Escandinávia são completamente diferentes das da Estrela. Para além disso, as estradas são mais largas (podem estar a trabalhar num lado e a deixarem passar o trânsito no outro), o terreno é mais direito e não há tanta proeminência (a Serra da Estrela tem uma elevadíssima proeminência, o que faz aumentar os ventos quando há tempestades). Eu conheço perfeitamente a Serra da Estrela e sei como aquilo é...
> 
> ...


claro todas as estradas norueguesas são autoestradas de 6 vias para cada lado. , e acho que a Espanha não gosta que lhe chamem escandinavo


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 23:18)

camrov8 disse:


> falhanços é o que não falta, ainda lá estão os mamarrachos  do que deviam ser  teleféricos. E pergunto não pela primeira vez, os países nórdicos conseguem manter estradas abertas com condições de neve que a estrela so pode sonhar, mas an estrela mal neva  fecham os acessos na altura em que a estância mais podia lucrar


A questão das estradas é muito pertinente e também sempre muito polémica no entanto a serra da Estrela tem uma particularidade muito especial, trata-se duma serra que tem uma estrada que atravessa o seu cume, coisa muito rara e que não acontece na maioria das outras estâncias e por essa razão tem um grande grau perigosidade em virtude de estar exposta a grandes temporais de chuva neve e vento, aliás por vezes a estrada encerra não devido à neve mas ao ventos ciclonicos que aí ocorrem.
Noutras estâncias não existem estradas nos cumes, o que existe são teleféricos, telecabinas ou teleskis que dão acesso a esses cumes e por sua vez as pistas de esqui,  na estrela à estrada serve para acesso à estância mas tambem para as pessoas irem de carro ao cume brincar com a neve, ou simplesmente atravessarem a serra, por isso é que se fala há anos de fechar a estrada para torre e criar acessos à mesma atravéz de teleféricos ou telecabinas
Não me querendo alongar nesta polémica das estradas o que gostaria de saber realmente é saber se alguém te conhecimento se existe relatórios anuais de contas da turistrela.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2020 às 23:30)

vasculhei  a internet e não aparece nada, sendo uma entidade privada não teem de ter as contas abertas ao publico


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Fev 2020 às 23:34)

joaocpais disse:


> Nem a 50% funcionou desde que abriu e provavelmente uma boa parte do que funcionou foi com neve artificial, aliás nesta mesma noite eles estão a produzir neve artificial e pergunto eu para quê se as temperaturas vão voltar a subir em breve?
> Já agora alguém sabe se a turistrela apresenta relatório anual de contas e se sim onde se pode consultar?
> Seguramente a estância de esqui deve apresentar prejuízos enormes e já não é de agora, é que produzir neve artificial deve ser caríssimo sobretudo em termos de electricidade.
> Por quantos mais anos vai a turistrela aguentar manter este negócio?
> De certeza que a única coisa que ainda mantém o negócio da neve na Estrela é a exploração dos hotéis senão a estância já teria fechado portas!




Sobre a Turistrela a primeiríssima coisa a ser questionada deveria ser a sua "exclusividade" e, sobre isso, passo a citar o blogue "*O Cântaro Zangado*":

"_A actividade turística e desportiva na serra da Estrela é, para além da legislação geral aplicável, regulada ainda pelos diplomas legais que criaram e definiram a figura da concessão exclusiva do turismo e dos desportos da Turistrela. São eles a Lei 3/70 de 28 de Abril de 1970 e os Decretos-Lei 325/71 de 28 de Julho de 1971 e 408/86 de 11 de Dezembro de 1986. 

Se os dois primeiros diplomas são do tempo do governo de Marcello Caetano, o mais recente também já não é nada novo, convenhamos. Desde que este quadro legal foi estabelecido, empresas que críamos sólidas faliram, outras pelas quais não dávamos conta impuseram-se globalmente, países nasceram e morreram, o mundo mudou. Mas a concessão exclusiva do turismo e dos desportos na serra da Estrela continua. Tem já quase quarenta anos (quantas empresas regionais conseguem atingir esta longevidade?) e pelo que por vezes se ouve dizer, é para durar mais algumas dezenas de anos. Quantas? Não sei. Algum órgão administrativo avalia o desempenho da concessionária e a continuidade da concessão? Não sei, mas nunca dei por nada. Tratando-se de uma concessão sobre um bem público, não deveriam ser públicas as respostas a estas perguntas_? (...)"

Sobre a neve e a Serra da Estrela o que há a dizer é também muito simples... A Serra não tem condições (altitude, clima,...) para poder ter uma pista de esqui a funcionar, todos os anos, de forma regular e durante um período de tempo alargado. Não é preciso ter um grande conhecimento sobre a Serra para saber que mesmo em anos de abundância, a grandes nevões se sucedem, com frequência, dias de nevoeiro e chuva que fazem desaparecer com rapidez a neve acumulada.

O que está errado, profundamente errado, é a aproveitamento turístico da Serra assentar no produto "neve" e não no aproveitamento do seu potencial natural (fauna, flora, geologia,..) e cultural (pastorícia, indústria da lã, gastronomia,...). Ir à Torre, num daqueles fins-de-semana após um grande nevão, é dos espetáculos mais deprimentes a que se pode assistir neste país, centenas e centenas de pessoas que pouco mais deixam na Serra do que trenós de plástico desfeitos e toda a espécie de lixo, para além de um ambiente irrespirável do pára-arranca de dezenas de carros e camionetas.

Por último, uma palavra de apreço ao trabalho dos profissionais do Centro de Limpeza de Neve (CLN) que, criticados por quem nada conhece das condições naturais da Serra e pressionados por autarcas e hoteleiros de vistas curtas, colocam a segurança dos que circulam nas estradas da região em primeiro lugar...

O papel do CLN é abrir as estradas apenas quando essas condições de segurança estão reunidas (e não é preciso falar da impreparação total do condutor português para circular em montanha...) e não quando convém aos bolsos dos administradores da Turistrela...


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 23:37)

Obrigado!
Também vasculhei e não encontrei nada
Tenho muita curiosidade dado que quase de certeza a estância deve apresentar prejuízos e resultados bem negativos , mas como a exploração dos hotéis e dos chalés deve apresentar bom resultados uma coisa deve atenuar os prejuízos gerais da gestão.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2020 às 23:45)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Sobre a Turistrela a primeiríssima coisa a ser questionada deveria ser a sua "exclusividade" e, sobre isso, passo a citar o blogue "*O Cântaro Zangado*":
> 
> "_A actividade turística e desportiva na serra da Estrela é, para além da legislação geral aplicável, regulada ainda pelos diplomas legais que criaram e definiram a figura da concessão exclusiva do turismo e dos desportos da Turistrela. São eles a Lei 3/70 de 28 de Abril de 1970 e os Decretos-Lei 325/71 de 28 de Julho de 1971 e 408/86 de 11 de Dezembro de 1986.
> 
> ...


concordo em 99%  como pode um pais pequeno manter as estradas abertas e cá não mas ja sei não conheço não sei e pronto so os locais podem ser especialistas


----------



## camrov8 (17 Fev 2020 às 23:47)

joaocpais disse:


> Obrigado!
> Também vasculhei e não encontrei nada
> Tenho muita curiosidade dado que quase de certeza a estância deve apresentar prejuízos e resultados bem negativos , mas como a exploração dos hotéis e dos chalés deve apresentar bom resultados uma coisa deve atenuar os prejuízos gerais da gestão.


deve ser por aí os hotéis e chalés devem colmatar a coisa seria impossível se só vivessem da estância


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 23:51)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Sobre a Turistrela a primeiríssima coisa a ser questionada deveria ser a sua "exclusividade" e, sobre isso, passo a citar o blogue "*O Cântaro Zangado*":
> 
> "_A actividade turística e desportiva na serra da Estrela é, para além da legislação geral aplicável, regulada ainda pelos diplomas legais que criaram e definiram a figura da concessão exclusiva do turismo e dos desportos da Turistrela. São eles a Lei 3/70 de 28 de Abril de 1970 e os Decretos-Lei 325/71 de 28 de Julho de 1971 e 408/86 de 11 de Dezembro de 1986.
> 
> ...


 Já conhecia esse texto do Cântaro zangado mas obrigado por partilhar!
De facto tudo o que lá está escrito é a mais pura das verdades, a turistrela "governa" ha anos o turismo da Serra da Estrela sem aparentemente dar "cavaco" a ninguém!
Detém um monopólio de algo que é público e foi concessionado mas a sua gestão não é devidamente avaliada pelas autoridades competentes!
A existência da estância é apenas "um acrescento" a que estão obrigados a ter para manter o negócio da exploração hoteleira a funcionar.
Obviamente tem interesse em também ter a estância a funcionar porque a neve é um chamariz para encher os hotéis mas as alterações climáticas cada vez mais evidentes tornarao, a breve trecho, impossível de manter a estância a funcionar


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2020 às 23:59)

E já repararam que quando chega o ano novo, o natal, o Carnaval e a Páscoa quase todos os anos ouvimos esta noticia:
"hotéis na Serra da Estrela esgotados mesmo sem neve na serra"
Foi assim no natal e fim do ano e é recorrente nos outros anos... Vão ver agora no carnaval de novo!
Isto significa que o negócio vai tão próspero que a gestão hoteleira já nem está dependente da neve... A estância é apenas um meio para um fim à atingir! Necessário ser mais explicito?


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2020 às 00:17)

Bem, para estares a dizer isso é porque não entendes o que é o fascínio da neve neste país, que está entranhado na psique portuguesa o mais profundo possível, e tem expressão profundíssima na nossa literatura ...é ler Ferreira de Castro e como ele descreve as gentes do maciço central. Ler Virgílio Ferreira e Miguel Torga! É ler Fernando Namora e os episódios de neve na Beira Baixa quando ele por la andava a ser médico nos anos 30 e 40. É óbvio que o que toda a gente quer ver na Serra da Estrela é a neve, NEVE e mais nada se aproxima desse produto, pq no imaginário tuga, a neve é a serra e só na serra!!

Infelizmente, estamos a assistir ao seu desaparecimento, acredito que se tornará mais consistente a falta de neve nesta década e a falta de frio em Altitude vai determinar o resto...



PedroNTSantos disse:


> Sobre a Turistrela a primeiríssima coisa a ser questionada deveria ser a sua "exclusividade" e, sobre isso, passo a citar o blogue "*O Cântaro Zangado*":
> 
> "_A actividade turística e desportiva na serra da Estrela é, para além da legislação geral aplicável, regulada ainda pelos diplomas legais que criaram e definiram a figura da concessão exclusiva do turismo e dos desportos da Turistrela. São eles a Lei 3/70 de 28 de Abril de 1970 e os Decretos-Lei 325/71 de 28 de Julho de 1971 e 408/86 de 11 de Dezembro de 1986.
> 
> ...


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2020 às 00:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> O problema da Serra da Estrela é o mesmo que várias estações na Península Ibérica tem. Longos períodos sem neve, durante vários anos consecutivos.
> Os investidores começaram a tirar o tapete a estes investimentos.
> Não faz sentido manterem uma legião de funcionários e maquinaria de prontidão, uma vez que a queda de neve é errática e num curto espaço de tempo derrete.
> Não se ganha dinheiro desta forma, não há capacidade económica para sustentar a Turiestrela ou empresas semelhantes.
> ...



Subscrevo totalmente e acrescento que nessa época a pista referida era a dos piornos situada a 1600 metros, servida por um teleski e quase sempre tinha neve no inverno, e sim pasmem-se,  nos anos 60 e 70 havia muita neve aos 1600 metros agora nem aos 2000 há!
A título de curiosidade o primeiro tekeski nos pionos era rudimentar mas mais tarde foi substituído ainda por um mais moderno que já anos 80 foi desmantelado e levado para a torre
Quando a estância começou a funcionar mais a serio na torre, durante anos o único tekeski que funcionava era esse que foi trasladado dos piornos.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2020 às 00:54)

joaocpais disse:


> Subscrevo totalmente e acrescento que nessa época a pista referida era a dos piornos situada a 1600 metros, servida por um teleski e quase sempre tinha neve no inverno, e sim pasmem-se,  nos anos 60 e 70 havia muita neve aos 1600 metros agora nem aos 2000 há!
> A título de curiosidade o primeiro tekeski nos pionos era rudimentar mas mais tarde foi substituído ainda por um mais moderno que já anos 80 foi desmantelado e levado para a torre
> Quando a estância começou a funcionar mais a serio na torre, durante anos o único tekeski que funcionava era esse que foi trasladado dos piornos.


Há mais de 10 anos houve um artigo qualquer francês que vaticinava o fecho de cerca de 30 estações de esqui francesas abaixo dos 1500 metros ( cerca de 10% das estações do país), devido ao aquecimento global. E iria ser rápido esse processo, para eles em menos de uma década. Nao sei como está o caso por lá, mas na altura foi um primeiro sinal de alarme, se fecharem as francesas, então as Ibéricas...embora seja preciso ter em conta que no caso francês o factor concorrência seja mto importante, as pessoas deixam de ir às estâncias com neve fraca ou de má qualidade e sobem para as de grande altitude - precipitando assim o fecho das mesmas, ainda antes da neve desaparecer por completo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2020 às 01:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Bem, para estares a dizer isso é porque não entendes o que é o fascínio da neve neste país, que está entranhado na psique portuguesa o mais profundo possível, e tem expressão profundíssima na nossa literatura ...é ler Ferreira de Castro e como ele descreve as gentes do maciço central. Ler Virgílio Ferreira e Miguel Torga! É ler Fernando Namora e os episódios de neve na Beira Baixa quando ele por la andava a ser médico nos anos 30 e 40. É óbvio que o que toda a gente quer ver na Serra da Estrela é a neve, NEVE e mais nada se aproxima desse produto, pq no imaginário tuga, a neve é a serra e só na serra!!
> Infelizmente, estamos a assistir ao seu desaparecimento, acredito que se tornará mais consistente a falta de neve nesta década e a falta de frio em Altitude vai determinar o resto...



De todos, talvez tenha sido o Torga quem melhor a compreendeu e a sintetizou em simples e eternas palavras: "_Somente a quem a passeia, a quem a namora duma paixão presente e esforçada, abre o coração e os tesouros. Então, numa generosidade milionária, mostra tudo._"


Não me custa compreender o fascínio pela neve num país como Portugal e como, para muitos portugueses, Serra da Estrela é sinónimo de neve...Tenho 46 anos, mas sempre que vejo nevar (e isso é cada vez mais raro) transformo-me num puto de 5 anos! E sei que qualquer amante de neve deste fórum, sente exatemente o mesmo.
Não sou um elitista que quer proibir as pessoas de ir à Serra, ver a neve, e ter esse mesmo prazer que sente quem é de lá...Mas a atual situação, de acesso indiscriminado ao planalto da Torre (Reserva Biogenética) de milhares e milhares de veículos automóveis é insustentável em termos de preservação da natureza.
Por outro lado, é precisamente por essa associação automática que qualquer português faz entre "neve" e "Serra da Estrela" que não é necessário vender/promover o "produto turístico neve"...para além deste ser irregular e tender a escassear.
O que as autoridades locais (autarquias, agentes turísticos,...) devem procurar é (continuar) a diversificar a mensagem, atrair um turismo menos massificado, mais interessado em conhecer a "Estrela" como o Torga o recomendou. Todos terão a ganhar com isso, incluindo a própria montanha e a sua magnífica bio e geodiversidade.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2020 às 01:47)

joaocpais disse:


> Subscrevo totalmente e acrescento que nessa época a pista referida era a dos piornos situada a 1600 metros, servida por um teleski e quase sempre tinha neve no inverno, e sim pasmem-se,  nos anos 60 e 70 havia muita neve aos 1600 metros agora nem aos 2000 há!
> A título de curiosidade o primeiro tekeski nos pionos era rudimentar mas mais tarde foi substituído ainda por um mais moderno que já anos 80 foi desmantelado e levado para a torre
> Quando a estância começou a funcionar mais a serio na torre, durante anos o único tekeski que funcionava era esse que foi trasladado dos piornos.




Aqui fica uma imagem da pista dos Piornos (*imagens roubadas desta página*)









Ainda me lembro de ver este postal à venda na Covilhã, e por toda a região, quando era (bem) mais novo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2020 às 07:30)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> De todos, talvez tenha sido o Torga quem melhor a compreendeu e a sintetizou em simples e eternas palavras: "_Somente a quem a passeia, a quem a namora duma paixão presente e esforçada, abre o coração e os tesouros. Então, numa generosidade milionária, mostra tudo._"
> 
> 
> Não me custa compreender o fascínio pela neve num país como Portugal e como, para muitos portugueses, Serra da Estrela é sinónimo de neve...Tenho 46 anos, mas sempre que vejo nevar (e isso é cada vez mais raro) transformo-me num puto de 5 anos! E sei que qualquer amante de neve deste fórum, sente exatemente o mesmo.
> ...


Às vezes, essa associação entre "neve" e "Serra da Estrela" é tão vincada que até mete medo... 
É que a população, em geral, não percebe nadinha do clima nem de como as coisas funcionam. Por exemplo, já ouvi falar de pessoas que sobem à Torre para ver neve, mas no Verão (!!!).  Será que essa gente é estúpida e não sabe que no Verão o topo até atinge temperaturas algo elevadas? 
Sinceramente...


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2020 às 08:46)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Aqui fica uma imagem da pista dos Piornos (*imagens roubadas desta página*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este era exatamente esse primeiro teleski, mais propriamente um telearraste, que funcionou ainda nos anos 60 e uma parte dos anos 70, tendo sido substituído por um mais moderno ainda nos piornos e depois transladado para a torre.


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2020 às 08:54)

A neve na serra da estrela nao vai acabar de um dia para outro, mas acredito sinceramente que num prazo de uma década vai mesmo desaparecer definitivamente, o que esta a acontecer nos últimos anos nao é ja o inicio do fim mas o fim do fim!
Quisera eu estar tao enganado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2020 às 09:31)

Faz hoje 12 anos que em 24h caiu muita água na região de Lisboa. O valor máximo de precipitação acumulada em 24h foi de 153,6mm, em Sacavém. 

Vamos ver se até ao verão conseguimos atingir esses números de precipitação


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Fev 2020 às 12:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faz hoje 12 anos que em 24h caiu muita água na região de Lisboa. O valor máximo de precipitação acumulada em 24h foi de 153,6mm, em Sacavém.
> 
> Vamos ver se até ao verão conseguimos atingir esses números de precipitação




Verdade, ainda à cerca de dois anos recordei esse evento aqui no fórum, onde houve a lamentar infelizmente a morte de duas pessoas, uma em Lisboa e outra em Azeitão! Na altura também partilhei alguns vídeos, e um dos quais foi filmado por um membro desta casa  Evento inesquecível , e situação cada vez mais rara de se ver  No post que partilho a seguir , está o link do relatório do IPMA acerca do que se passou nesse dia , para quem estiver interessado

Aqui: Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2018

Lembras.te disto @Thomar ?


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2020 às 13:26)

Adoro essas imagens vintage da Serra, e que bem concorrida que era já para a altura. Reconheço o sitio, ainda hoje la estao alguns vestígios.



PedroNTSantos disse:


> Aqui fica uma imagem da pista dos Piornos (*imagens roubadas desta página*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2020 às 14:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, ainda à cerca de dois anos recordei esse evento aqui no fórum, onde houve a lamentar infelizmente a morte de duas pessoas, uma em Lisboa e outra em Azeitão! Na altura também partilhei alguns vídeos, e um dos quais foi filmado por um membro desta casa  Evento inesquecível , e situação cada vez mais rara de se ver  No post que partilho a seguir , está o link do relatório do IPMA acerca do que se passou nesse dia , para quem estiver interessado
> 
> Aqui: Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2018
> 
> Lembras.te disto @Thomar ?



Foi com esse evento que me registei no forum que conhecia há pouco tempo.


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2020 às 22:22)

camrov8 disse:


> concordo em 99%  como pode um pais pequeno manter as estradas abertas e cá não mas ja sei não conheço não sei e pronto so os locais podem ser especialistas




Gostava que asistisses um dia de mau tempo nas estradas da serra, e acima dos 1500m, eu já assisti, eu e mais um amigo por diversas vezes já desafiamos subidas a Torre, a pé por trilhos, com ventos no planalto a 80km/h constantes e rajadas de 100 km/h, e tanto caia neve como graupel,  a neve já existente era arrastada para a estrada, as bolinhas de graupel a rebolarem pelas encostas até a estrada e facilmente em minutos ficarem amontoadas na estrada... Nós muitas vezes desciamos pela estrada para vermos atuação dos limpa neves, e é inglório o trabalho, mal passavam, segundos depois não se via estrada, estamos falar de andar a 2000m numa serra com alguma inclinação, não planícies...


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2020 às 22:34)

Analisando os modelos continua tudo igual ou seja AA a perder de vista!
É impressionante o bloqueio, o anticiclone ora está a oeste, ora esta Norte, ora a leste, ou a sul.
Alguém já viu algo assim com esta semelhança noutros anos?
Parece até que há um anomalia no Atlântico!


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2020 às 22:49)

Eu que me lembra nunca vi nada assim, acho incrível até...


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2020 às 23:25)

Como disse em quase 50 de vida nunca vi nada assim mas posso estar errado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2020 às 23:40)

Norther disse:


> Eu que me lembra nunca vi nada assim, acho incrível até...


Amigos, estamos numa situação típica de verão, com os ciclones a passar bem a Norte e um anticiclone praticamente estável em grande parte da Europa. Se isto ocorresse no verão, geraria um verão do género de 2016, um dos mais quentes de sempre. E esta sinopse climática em fevereiro!  

Tenho neste momento o pressentimento de que teremos praticamente nada de chuva até final de maio. Depois teremos três meses em que se baterão recordes de precipitação, com quase 300 a 400 mm no verão. E entretanto teremos uma tempestade bem forte a atingir Portugal Continental em outubro. 

Os meus pressentimentos muitas vezes até costumam acertar. Por exemplo, no ano passado, tinha o pressentimento que não iria chover nada de jeito de janeiro até setembro, e acertei. Em 2018 tinha o pressentimento de que iria haver uma espécie de "compensação" na primavera, e se houve! Já nem digo nada... 
________________
Outra coisa também curiosa é esta: nos outros países à nossa volta, já se fala no "ano sem inverno". Na televisão galega, por exemplo, até já falaram em enormes prejuízos de várias empresas relacionadas com o aquecimento, ou os velhos das aldeias das serras a dizerem na televisão que nunca viram nada assim. Em Portugal não se passa nada... Dá-me a impressão que as pessoas estão-se a habituar a este novo clima e já nem querem saber da chuva (estou a falar das gentes citadinas, como é óbvio). Qualquer dia a chuva torna-se "anormal" para o povo, e não falta muito para acontecer isso.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 00:12)

como já disse anteriormente já tinha visto, lembro-me perfeitamente de andar com tshirt no inverno quando era pequenito, pode não ser usual mas não é fora do normal. nevar a cotas baixas é raro mas já aconteceu só que fica mais na memória. existem ditados sobre o tempo que não comprovados como os da lua travejada. Pensamos que nos lembramos da nossa vida toda mas tal não é verdade


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2020 às 01:58)

Este fevereiro está a ser idêntico ao do ano passado, talvez um pouco mais seco mas ainda faltam 10 dias para o mês acabar. Infelizmente esta tem sido a tendência dos últimos três invernos, pelo menos.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 08:52)

camrov8 disse:


> como já disse anteriormente já tinha visto, lembro-me perfeitamente de andar com tshirt no inverno quando era pequenito, pode não ser usual mas não é fora do normal. nevar a cotas baixas é raro mas já aconteceu só que fica mais na memória. existem ditados sobre o tempo que não comprovados como os da lua travejada. Pensamos que nos lembramos da nossa vida toda mas tal não é verdade



É verdade tens razao, tambem me lembro de um ou outro inverno  nos anos 80 andar de tshirt, mas nao me lembro de periodos tao longos de persistencia desta situaçao.
Nos anos 80 e 90 estas situaçoes ocorriam mas eram muito mais espaçadas no tempo e quando ocorriam duravam muito menos tempo.Recordo-me de um celebre inverno em meados dos anos 80 em que fui passar uma semana à serra da estrela e nao havia neve nenhuma em pleno fevereiro e as temperaturas rondavam os 20 graus, so que uma semana depois para azar meu, esteve quase 15 dias a nevar consecutivamente.
Estou realmente triste e deprimido porque na primeira semana de Março vou à serra e levo a minha mae, que ja nao vai lá ha mais de 30 anos; e gostava de a brindar com neve, mas infelizmente nessa semana nao vislumbro nem uma hipotese de ver alguma neve.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 08:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amigos, estamos numa situação típica de verão, com os ciclones a passar bem a Norte e um anticiclone praticamente estável em grande parte da Europa. Se isto ocorresse no verão, geraria um verão do género de 2016, um dos mais quentes de sempre. E esta sinopse climática em fevereiro!
> 
> Tenho neste momento o pressentimento de que teremos praticamente nada de chuva até final de maio. Depois teremos três meses em que se baterão recordes de precipitação, com quase 300 a 400 mm no verão. E entretanto teremos uma tempestade bem forte a atingir Portugal Continental em outubro.
> 
> ...



Exactamente, analisando esta realidade que temos actualmente pode-se dizer que este mais parece um padrão de verão: anticiclone posicionado mais a norte, sobre a nossa latitude, a bloquear todas as possíveis frentes!


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 09:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tenho neste momento o pressentimento de que teremos praticamente nada de chuva até final de maio. Depois teremos três meses em que se baterão recordes de precipitação, com quase 300 a 400 mm no verão. *E entretanto teremos uma tempestade bem forte a atingir Portugal Continental em outubro*.
> 
> Os meus pressentimentos muitas vezes até costumam acertar. Por exemplo, no ano passado, tinha o pressentimento que não iria chover nada de jeito de janeiro até setembro, e acertei. Em 2018 tinha o pressentimento de que iria haver uma espécie de "compensação" na primavera, e se houve! Já nem digo nada...



É este ano que passa um cat. 4 nos Açores?


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2020 às 10:42)

Eh pá então vê lá se as tuas premonições incluem um grande nevão a cota 0 tbm ou pelo menos acima dos 300m


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Fev 2020 às 10:59)

Thomar disse:


> Foi com esse evento que me registei no forum que conhecia há pouco tempo.



Velhos tempos, velhos tempos...


----------



## 1337 (19 Fev 2020 às 11:36)

Eu aqui não me posso queixar da chuva, confesso que até ando um pouco farto dela e este tempo mais soalheiro só faz bem. Só tenho mesmo pena que uns tenham tanto e outros tão pouco. Trocava numa boa grande parte da chuva que aqui caiu pelos Algarves...


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 12:18)

Tanta neve... o globo está mesmo frio.











A vantagem de uma OA muito elevada é que não obstante certos locais estarem muito mais quentes do que o habitual, as temperaturas ainda são suficientes para criar neve. O degelo no Ártico até é menor.

Claro que nas latitudes inferiores há muitas queixas de falta de frio mas isso é tudo malta piegas.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 12:56)

Orion disse:


> Tanta neve... o globo está mesmo frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esses gráficos sao interessantes e dá-nos uma perpectiva diferente da realidade que temos aqui neste cantinho á beira mar plantando.
De todas as formas tem havido relatos de varias pessoas de varias regioes do globo a dizer que nessas mesmas regioes este ano nao tem havido neve ou entao tem havido muito menos, pelo que nao somos apenas nos aqui no forum que falamos disso!
Ou a percepção das pessoas esta a mudar ou entao nao sei o que realmente se passa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2020 às 12:59)

Orion disse:


> É este ano que passa um cat. 4 nos Açores?



Não sejas sarcástico que ainda calha-te um, nos Algarves uma pessoa bem pede mas nada, tenho que mudar de religião. 

Existe um "velho" ditado: "Fevereiro na praia, Abril na lama" 

Em termos de precipitação, o mês segue idêntico a Fevereiro de 2012 que acabou com 0 mm, mas não muito diferente do Fevereiro de 2018, só que nesse mês salvou-se principalmente o último dia do mês, senão teria sido um Fevereiro perto dos 5 mm.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 13:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não sejas sarcástico que ainda calha-te um, nos Algarves uma pessoa bem pede mas nada, tenho que mudar de religião.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Fev 2020 às 14:31)

Orion disse:


>



@Orion, guarda bem esse mapa até 25 de outubro e depois compara. Deverá ser um exercício bastante engraçado, tipo "descubra as diferenças"


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 16:28)




----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 17:02)

Orion disse:


>



O artigo esta no Washington Post e nao se consegue ler, com muita pena minha
O vortex polar e a oscilação do artico estao no seu máximo, mas isto em concreto que consequencias tem?


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Fev 2020 às 17:25)

joaocpais disse:


> O artigo esta no Washington Post e nao se consegue ler, com muita pena minha
> O vortex polar e a oscilação do artico estao no seu máximo, mas isto em concreto que consequencias tem?



De uma forma simplista, um vortex polar forte resulta num jacto polar potente e com poucas oscilações em latitude (meandros). Esta forte corrente de jacto a latitudes elevadas tende a "aprisionar" as massas de ar frio mais junto ao pólo ou latitudes elevadas. Em sentido contrário, uma corrente de jacto fraca tende a criar meandros ou oscilações que permite as massas de ar frio descerem até latitudes mais baixas.

Uma corrente de jacto forte tende a favorecer ciclogéneses potentes, pelo que as tempestades deslocam-se a latitudes elevadas, afectando a zona da Grã Bretanha e Escandinávia (o que chamamos de "circulação zonal"). Por isso, as consequências para a Peninsula Ibérica são de tempo seco e "quente". Para a Europa em geral, resulta em temperaturas acima da média, mas tempo chuvoso e tempestuoso a norte. Explica muito do que se tem passado neste Inverno, particularmente este mês.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 17:29)

joaocpais disse:


> O artigo esta no Washington Post e nao se consegue ler, com muita pena minha



Clica ... Browse Now  Quadrado ao lado do I Agree  Continue to Site.

Bloqueadores de anúncios desligados.


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2020 às 20:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> De uma forma simplista, um vortex polar forte resulta num jacto polar potente e com poucas oscilações em latitude (meandros). Esta forte corrente de jacto a latitudes elevadas tende a "aprisionar" as massas de ar frio mais junto ao pólo ou latitudes elevadas. Em sentido contrário, uma corrente de jacto fraca tende a criar meandros ou oscilações que permite as massas de ar frio descerem até latitudes mais baixas.
> 
> Uma corrente de jacto forte tende a favorecer ciclogéneses potentes, pelo que as tempestades deslocam-se a latitudes elevadas, afectando a zona da Grã Bretanha e Escandinávia (o que chamamos de "circulação zonal"). Por isso, as consequências para a Peninsula Ibérica são de tempo seco e "quente". Para a Europa em geral, resulta em temperaturas acima da média, mas tempo chuvoso e tempestuoso a norte. Explica muito do que se tem passado neste Inverno, particularmente este mês.


Isso vale o q vale o ano passado esta bem fraquinho tanto q até se dividiu e foi o q todos nos lembramos seca e seca e seca....
Em contrapartida foi tambem um enfraquecimento do VP e consequente divisão q deu Março de 2018....
Por isso td pode acontecer, até pq a sinóptica n esta nada má era só AA sair um cadinho do sitio e tinhamos festa....


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 20:37)

o vortex é bem conhecido um vortex "normal" é bem circular e definido e o tempo tende a ser o que temos como normal, ultimamente tem andado marado e começa a serpentear este fenomeno leva a condições de tempo mais estremas, como o que já tivemos de verões frescos e chuvosos, se este padrão se manter o verão será quente, a minha previsão é que o inverno meteorológico já acabou


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 21:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> De uma forma simplista, um vortex polar forte resulta num jacto polar potente e com poucas oscilações em latitude (meandros). Esta forte corrente de jacto a latitudes elevadas tende a "aprisionar" as massas de ar frio mais junto ao pólo ou latitudes elevadas. Em sentido contrário, uma corrente de jacto fraca tende a criar meandros ou oscilações que permite as massas de ar frio descerem até latitudes mais baixas.
> 
> Uma corrente de jacto forte tende a favorecer ciclogéneses potentes, pelo que as tempestades deslocam-se a latitudes elevadas, afectando a zona da Grã Bretanha e Escandinávia (o que chamamos de "circulação zonal"). Por isso, as consequências para a Peninsula Ibérica são de tempo seco e "quente". Para a Europa em geral, resulta em temperaturas acima da média, mas tempo chuvoso e tempestuoso a norte. Explica muito do que se tem passado neste Inverno, particularmente este mês.


Excelente explicação!
Foi perfeitamente entendivel
Estando o vortex mais forte os meandros não descaiem para latitudes mais baixas e logo há muito menos entradas frias na nossa localização geográfica 
Sobram-me então, duas perguntas :
A presença do vortex polar mais forte tem alguma relação com as alterações climáticas?
E se sim, pergunto eu se a presença de um vortex polar forte tem vindo a aumentar?


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:19)

joaocpais disse:


> Excelente explicação!
> Foi perfeitamente entendivel
> Estando o vortex mais forte os meandros não descaiem para latitudes mais baixas e logo há muito menos entradas frias na nossa localização geográfica
> Sobram-me então, duas perguntas :
> ...


o vortex existe porque existe uma grande diferença de temperatura entre os polos e o ar a latitudes mais baixas  e cria-se uma circulação, com o aquecimento dos polos a diferença de temperatura é menor e o vortex começa a perder definição e começa a serpentear


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 21:20)




----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:22)

estes serpentear cria o caos pois bloqueia o sistemas meteorológicos alterando o caminho das frentes, num lado pode ter sol e calor durante semanas no outro chove até mais não


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 21:23)

acho que a imagem é mais ilustrativa, pois sou uma nódoa a descrever por texto


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2020 às 21:28)

Só de vez em quando é que há uma ciclogénese a ocorrer sobre os Açores. Outras realidades.


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2020 às 21:28)

joaocpais disse:


> Excelente explicação!
> Foi perfeitamente entendivel
> Estando o vortex mais forte os meandros não descaiem para latitudes mais baixas e logo há muito menos entradas frias na nossa localização geográfica
> Sobram-me então, duas perguntas :
> ...


N sei q relação pode haver com as alterações climaticas, mas tal como referi antes os dois ultimos anos foram de VP fracos e o tempo por ca foi o q todos sabemos.
Este inverno ja houve episodios de enfraquecimento e esteve bastante movimentado, agora é q se fortaleceu e esta mais estacionario no polo, mas o assunto VP é algo mto complexo para se poder tirar conclusões tão simples....
A titulo de curiosidade a divisão do VP ocorre 6 em cada 10 anos umas vezes da chuva outras n, março 2013 e 2018, maio 2008, creio q 2010 tb foi


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2020 às 21:30)

Segue no twitter polarvortex e judahcohen


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 21:44)

Orion disse:


> Clica ... Browse Now  Quadrado ao lado do I Agree  Continue to Site.
> 
> Bloqueadores de anúncios desligados.


Li o artigo com toda atenção e está excelente!
Recomendo que todos percam 10 minutos a ler o mesmo!
Impressionante saber que o vortex é dos mais fortes dos últimos anos tendo superado o máximo que ocorreu em 1975/76 e o de 1990!
Não admira pois que este Inverno esteja a ser assim, agora entendo!
Uma curiosidade do artigo: um Boeing da British Airways que sobrevoou latitudes mais elevadas recentement,  bateu o recorde da travessia transatlântica mais rápida graças à força do próprio vortex


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2020 às 21:45)

O engraçado da coisa isto assim em tom de aquecimento global é q o fortalecimento do VP é o seu arrefecimento, quanto mais frio mais forte, tipo 80/90 negativos


----------



## fcapelas (19 Fev 2020 às 21:48)

joaocpais disse:


> Li o artigo com toda atenção e está excelente!
> Recomendo que todos percam 10 minutos a ler o mesmo!
> Impressionante saber que o vortex é dos mais fortes dos últimos anos tendo superado o máximo que ocorreu em 1975/76 e o de 1990!
> Não admira pois que este Inverno esteja a ser assim, agora entendo!
> Uma curiosidade do artigo: um Boeing da British Airways que sobrevoou latitudes mais elevadas recentement,  bateu o recorde da travessia transatlântica mais rápida graças à força do próprio vortex


Então ve la quão forte estava o ano passado nesta altura e o tempo q fez o ano passado, estava tão forte q até havia 2....


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 21:49)

fcapelas disse:


> N sei q relação pode haver com as alterações climaticas, mas tal como referi antes os dois ultimos anos foram de VP fracos e o tempo por ca foi o q todos sabemos.
> Este inverno ja houve episodios de enfraquecimento e esteve bastante movimentado, agora é q se fortaleceu e esta mais estacionario no polo, mas o assunto VP é algo mto complexo para se poder tirar conclusões tão simples....
> A titulo de curiosidade a divisão do VP ocorre 6 em cada 10 anos umas vezes da chuva outras n, março 2013 e 2018, maio 2008, creio q 2010 tb foi


Curiosa e interessante essa periocidade da divisão do vortex polar, no entanto todos os cientistas dizem que o vortex polar este ano está a ser dos mais fortes desde 1990


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 21:55)

camrov8 disse:


> acho que a imagem é mais ilustrativa, pois sou uma nódoa a descrever por texto


Excelente!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2020 às 22:09)

joaocpais disse:


> Excelente!


obrigado, eu tento explicar mas atropelo-me com as palavras


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 22:40)

Orion disse:


>


Neste caso o facto da existência de um vortex polar mais forte gera o aparecimento de depressões mais cavadas nas latitudes mais elevadas e parece que tem sido o caso este Inverno.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 22:50)

fcapelas disse:


> Então ve la quão forte estava o ano passado nesta altura e o tempo q fez o ano passado, estava tão forte q até havia 2....


Podes ilustrar esse tipo vortex separado em 2?
É que tenho ideia que existe um outro tipo de vortex ou um género de sub tipo de vortex
Tipo um vortex que se desloca numa ondulação maior à frente e mais pequena atrás mas não consigo explicar sem ilustracao


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Fev 2020 às 23:09)

fcapelas disse:


> Então ve la quão forte estava o ano passado nesta altura e o tempo q fez o ano passado, estava tão forte q até havia 2....



2 vórtices polares?


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 23:26)

Tipo 2 vortex polares

https://www.google.com/search?q=tipos+de+vortices+polares?&client=tablet-android-huawei&prmd=ivn&sxsrf=ACYBGNTPNKup4MtetRY0AxI3lkPP8ulFTg:1582153974991&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwih8aLt3t7nAhXyzIUKHUDvBwkQ_AUoAXoECA0QAQ&cshid=1582154081888&biw=602&bih=964#imgrc=Jni1E5ow80X7HM&imgdii=iB17E2jU3AxG1M


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Fev 2020 às 23:28)

joaocpais disse:


> Tipo 2 vortex polares
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tipos+de+vortices+polares?&client=tablet-android-huawei&prmd=ivn&sxsrf=ACYBGNTPNKup4MtetRY0AxI3lkPP8ulFTg:1582153974991&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwih8aLt3t7nAhXyzIUKHUDvBwkQ_AUoAXoECA0QAQ&cshid=1582154081888&biw=602&bih=964#imgrc=Jni1E5ow80X7HM&imgdii=iB17E2jU3AxG1M



Pois, isso é referente a 2018. Eu sabia que em 2018 isso tinha ocorrido, mas em 2019 não


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 23:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pois, isso é referente a 2018. Eu sabia que em 2018 isso tinha ocorrido, mas em 2019 não


Estes tipos de vortices polares também já tinha visto mas são diferentes dos citados anteriormente
Se alguém conseguir colocar a imagem agradecia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Fev 2020 às 23:34)

O que aconteceu em 2018 foi o rompimento, a divisão do vórtice polar, portanto toda aquela massa de ar frio que estava aprisionada ficou "à solta". Daí termos tido um Março de 2018 bastante chuvoso, e ainda bem, pois a seca até esse momento já era bastante preocupante (cerca de 83% do território continental estava em seca severa no final de Fevereiro).


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2020 às 23:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O que aconteceu em 2018 foi o rompimento, a divisão do vórtice polar, portanto toda aquela massa de ar frio que estava aprisionada ficou "à solta". Daí termos tido um Março de 2018 bastante chuvoso, e ainda bem, pois a seca até esse momento já era bastante preocupante (cerca de 83% do território continental estava em seca severa no final de Fevereiro).


Certo obrigado pela explicação
Mas após o rompimento do vórtice, foi como se esse vórtice tivesse ficado dividido em 2


----------



## rozzo (19 Fev 2020 às 23:52)

joaocpais disse:


> Curiosa e interessante essa periocidade da divisão do vortex polar, no entanto todos os cientistas dizem que o vortex polar este ano está a ser dos mais fortes desde 1990


Atenção que o 6 em cada 10 anos que se referiu é a média, ou frequência, o mesmo que dizer que acontece em 60% dos anos.
Não se refere a periodicidade. Isso acontece de forma algo "aleatoria" sem intervalos específicos ou expectáveis.

Em relação à ligação com o aquecimento global... A teoria mais simples e imediata é que com o aquecimento dos pólos o gradiente diminui, e o jacto e vórtice tendem a ser mais fracos.
Mas na verdade não é assim tão simples, há mais factores em jogo ao mesmo tempo. Por exemplo, a expansão dos anticiclones subtropicais, que "comprime" o gradiente de pressão latitudinal, em sentido oposto, portanto "compensando" a sua diminuição caso o vortex enfraqueça.
Depois ainda há processos relacionados com ozono nas zonas polares, que estão também relacionados com o arrefecimento da alta atmosfera nessas zonas, fortalecendo o vortex.


Portanto.. São muitas peças a jogar em sentidos diferentes e é muito difícil saber o que esperar...

De qualquer forma, por exemplo no Hemisfério Sul, tem havido uma clara tendência de aumento da zonalidade, com um modo anular cada vez mais positivo em média (o equivalente à nossa oscilação do ártico), e um arrefecimento da alta atmosfera sobre o polo. Ao mesmo tempo que os sub trópicos expandem, levando então a um jacto cada vez mais forte, e a maiores latitudes, portanto "tramando" o clima de zonas semelhantes à nossa, como Chile, Austrália, África do Sul. Mas a circulação no hemisfério Sul é muito mais simples, mais zonal, e mais "previsível" que no nosso...


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2020 às 00:07)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que o 6 em cada 10 anos que se referiu é a média, ou frequência, o mesmo que dizer que acontece em 60% dos anos.
> Não se refere a periodicidade. Isso acontece de forma algo "aleatoria" sem intervalos específicos ou expectáveis.
> 
> Em relação à ligação com o aquecimento global... A teoria mais simples e imediata é que com o aquecimento dos pólos o gradiente diminui, e o jacto e vórtice tendem a ser mais fracos.
> ...


o sul tem menos area continental o que interfere menos com o vortex


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2020 às 00:08)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que o 6 em cada 10 anos que se referiu é a média, ou frequência, o mesmo que dizer que acontece em 60% dos anos.
> Não se refere a periodicidade. Isso acontece de forma algo "aleatoria" sem intervalos específicos ou expectáveis.
> 
> Em relação à ligação com o aquecimento global... A teoria mais simples e imediata é que com o aquecimento dos pólos o gradiente diminui, e o jacto e vórtice tendem a ser mais fracos.
> ...


Muito informação para assimilar, vou ter de ler e reler com atenção umas 20 vezes
De todas as formas muito obrigado pela explicação 
Há muitas variáveis para saber se isto do vórtice está directamente relacionado com as alterações climáticas!
Ainda assim isto dá para explicar o padrão deste inverno e deixa me até um pouco mais sossegado de que o que está a ocorrer tem mais a ver com o comportamento do vórtice do que propriamente com o aquecimento global ainda que este também tenha o seu papel
Grave seria se o comportamento do vórtice fosse sempre assim todos os anos, o que me parece não ser o caso.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2020 às 00:16)

joaocpais disse:


> Muito informação para assimilar, vou ter de ler e reler com atenção umas 20 vezes
> De todas as formas muito obrigado pela explicação
> Há muitas variáveis para saber se isto do vórtice está directamente relacionado com as alterações climáticas!
> Ainda assim isto dá para explicar o padrão deste inverno e deixa me até um pouco mais sossegado de que o que está a ocorrer tem mais a ver com o comportamento do vórtice do que propriamente com o aquecimento global ainda que este também tenha o seu papel
> Grave seria se o comportamento do vórtice fosse sempre assim todos os anos, o que me parece não ser o caso.


como tudo no clima há muitas variáveis mas a que mais conta para um vortex estável é o gradiente de temperatura que dá origem ao vortex e a corrente de jacto associada a ele, depois temos o EL Niño por ai adiante


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2020 às 09:05)

Apetece-me dizer: quem me dera puder mexer um bocadinho no vortice polar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2020 às 09:24)

joaocpais disse:


> Apetece-me dizer: quem me dera puder mexer um bocadinho no vortice polar



Ou nas correntes marítimas


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2020 às 10:01)

Quando a atmosfera fica num estado mais ou menos estável durante algum tempo, por vezes os modelos têm muita dificuldade na previsão das alterações. 

Para a Europa continental, Janeiro é o mês em que tendencialmente a oscilação ártica tem mais impacto nas condições meteorológicas. Já eu posso manter alguma esperança para Março 

Enquanto nada muda, a Eurásia vai continuar a (metaforicamente) torrar.


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2020 às 11:35)

Orion disse:


> Tanta neve... o globo está mesmo frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda relativamente aos graficos, há mais gelo globalmente mas esse gelo esta mais concentrado nos polos e nas latitudes mais elevadas.


----------



## rozzo (20 Fev 2020 às 15:10)

Ainda relativamente ao assunto de ontem, na relação entre Jetstream, Vortex Polar e Aquecimento Global:

https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/8/eaay2880


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2020 às 16:31)

Faz hoje 10 anos que uma superfície frontal de forte actividade , associada a uma depressão que se encontrava a N dos Açores, e onde o choque de uma massa ar polar com outra tropical deu origem a imensa quantidade de pluviosidade num curto espaço de tempo na ilha da Madeira, valores mais altos alguma vez registados em Portugal , fica um quadro dos mesmos, uma carta sinóptica da altura , e um dos muitos vídeos que entraram na nossa casa , na manhã do dia 21 através da comunicação social   A forte instabilidade provocou lamentavelmente a morte de 47 pessoas, 4 desaparecidos, 600 desalojados, e 250 feridos  A juntar a isso criou prejuízos num valor calculado de 217 milhões de euros!






* Fonte : IPMA*


----------



## fcapelas (20 Fev 2020 às 19:12)

joaocpais disse:


> Podes ilustrar esse tipo vortex separado em 2?
> É que tenho ideia que existe um outro tipo de vortex ou um género de sub tipo de vortex
> Tipo um vortex que se desloca numa ondulação maior à frente e mais pequena atrás mas não consigo explicar sem ilustracao


Tenho o tlm partido e do tablet n consigo enviar,a imagem q tenho é uma carta do wxcharts gfs hemisferio norte , pressao e geopotencial a 10ha de dia 5 fev 2018
Se conseguires essa carta vais ver os dois Vortices.
O ano passado tb havia 2 a diferença é a posição em q divisão se da, mas aqui no forum tens o topico aquecimento estratosferico repentino e la esta bem descrito


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2020 às 17:56)

Nas últimas saídas, tem-se vindo a verificar que parece que irá haver uma mudança no estado do tempo a partir de terça de Carnaval, mas não será em toda a Península.  

Na próxima semana, no Norte, teremos a aproximação de uma frente que deverá trazer apenas uns chuviscos, mas praticamente restritos apenas ao Litoral Norte e à Galiza. Entretanto, a partir de quarta, parece que o tempo irá mudar na Costa Cantábrica, com neve a cotas algo baixas, frio e chuva.  Como é óbvio, a chuva será sobretudo orográfica e, por isso, a sul das montanhas nada irá cair dos céus. 

No Norte e em parte da região Centro, a descida das temperaturas será notável. Contudo, a sul do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, a sensação térmica até irá aumentar: as mínimas irão aumentar bruscamente, as máximas manter-se-ão e a humidade/nebulosidade aumentará bastante, voltando a corrente de oeste. 

Estas obviamente são más notícias para a seca que já se torna grave no Sul. Até aqui na Charneca já se nota um certo "amarelo" nas ervas...


----------



## Hawk (21 Fev 2020 às 18:04)

Temporal à moda de Canárias, com muito vento e areia... A lestada deverá trazer concentrações elevadas para a Madeira também.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Fev 2020 às 19:49)

Boas
De acordo com as últimas previsões parece que Março poderá trazer boas notícias e isso já se nota quer nas previsões do gfs como do ecm!!


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Fev 2020 às 20:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> De acordo com as últimas previsões parece que Março poderá trazer boas notícias e isso já se nota quer nas previsões do gfs como do ecm!!



É  verdade já se vê uma luz ao fundo do túnel, mas ainda é cedo para saber se vamos mesmo ter essa mudança do estado do  tempo, teremos de aguardar e acompanhar as próximas saídas dos modelos.


----------



## dvieira (21 Fev 2020 às 20:24)

Apenas ainda uma luz ao fundo do túnel pois o horizonte temporal bastante grande. Vamos ver se ganha consistência nas próximas saídas. Já aconteceu neve quase á cota 0 em Março em Portugal ?


----------



## dvieira (21 Fev 2020 às 23:40)

Será que o inverno está para vir ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Fev 2020 às 08:00)

Um inicio de março invernal lá no horizonte...
Vamos ver se mantém estás previsões.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 01:56)

Os modelos do gfs já estiveram bons e agora, como seria de esperar, foram retirando retirado até sobrar pouco ou nada, o habitual!
O modelo gfs é responsável pelas nossas maiores desilusões mas isso tem uma razão de ser: é que habitualmente eles tanto prevêem as X horas uma entrada fria com cotas de neve baixas como na run seguinte já prevêem para as mesmas horas um potente anticiclone ou seja como modelo vale zero ou próximo disso!
O gfs é um género de exercício de astrologia onde agora se prevê "isto" para logo a seguir prever "aquilo" e é nesse sentido que vai aos extremos para de certa forma acertar alguma coisinha e isto tanto pode ser válido para previsões a 100 horas como a 300 e tal horas!
É como dizer que seguramente Lisboa vai ter um grande sismo que tanto pode ser amanhã como daqui a 200 anos
Bem sei que isto das previsões meteorológicas não são uma ciência exata como nos gostariamos mas pelo menos pedia-se um pouco mais de cientificidade e sobriedade na forma como se interpreta os dados probabilisticos de forma a credibilizar o próprio modelo em si.
De uma certa forma o gfs é um género de cmtv dos modelos meteorológicos.
Bem sei que isto para todos vós não é novidade nenhuma e que em última análise a culpa é de quem ainda consulta estes modelos na esperança que eles alguma vez acertem, como é o meu caso, pelo que na verdade pode-se dizer que eu sou um masoquista!
Relativamente ao que o gfs prevê ou previu para esta semana a partir deste fim semana não vai ser difícil acertar porque se mantém o padrão do AA mas a partir do próximo fim semana e na semana imediata, o gfs já previu 2 entradas frias com neve a cotas baixas depois retirou uma dessas das entradas mas mantendo alguma precipitação e agora também parece estar a retirar a outra entrada fria mas ainda mantendo alguma precipitação, vamos ver se não vai ainda retirar mais!
Entretanto até lá, se calhar, ainda vai voltar a colocar qualquer coisinha de novo!
Em conclusão há-de acertar em alguma coisa!


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2020 às 11:16)

joaocpais disse:


> De uma certa forma o gfs é um género de cmtv dos modelos meteorológicos.



Inverdade digna da CMTV  Há modelos bem piores.

O resumo é simples:

Atualmente, as previsões meteorológicas para além de 7 dias são em grande parte especulação. Independentemente do modelo utilizado.

O GFS é, neste caso, injustamente criticado porque é um modelo 'público'. Outros centros, como o ECMWF, se quisessem também poderiam implementar uma previsão até 16 dias ou mais mas não o fazem. O modelo do centro do Reino Unido só chega a 6 dias (144h). 

O futuro da previsão meteorológica é isto. O centro de previsão meteorológica dos EUA vai mais além e usa diversos modelos nas suas previsões diárias (não é só nos furacões). Claro que isto é uma opção muito mais cara e não me parece que algum dia vá ter muita aderência por parte dos Europeus (e outros). A climatologia é muito diferente.

Um bocadinho mais avançado mas isto é leitura recomendada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Fev 2020 às 11:20)

A partir de terça temperaturas normais para a época e corrente de oeste. 
A partir do dia 29 ou 1 Março ainda enorme incerteza nos modelos mas com tendência a tempo fresco e chuva a norte.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2020 às 11:25)

Dificilmente haverão previsões certeiras durante muito tempo.

Não falta só uma maior compreensão dos diversos fenómenos que afetam o clima da Terra.

A maior parte dos dados que alimentam dos modelos meteorológicos vêm dos satélites (especialmente polares). Provavelmente será impossível saber, e prever, a localização e comportamento de todas as partículas da atmosfera numa dada altura.


----------



## dvieira (23 Fev 2020 às 11:47)

Nesta saída das 06h o anticiclone novamente a ganhar vantagem. É difícil lutar com um adversário desta dimensão. Se vier frio que traga em cotas de 400/600. Senão apenas a chuva será benvinda. Já estou farto de frio de inversão térmicas. A decepção não foi quase nenhuma pois já estava á espera que isto acontecesse.  Ainda pode mudar mas já não acredito muito.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2020 às 12:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A partir de terça temperaturas normais para a época e corrente de oeste.
> A partir do dia 29 ou 1 Março ainda enorme incerteza nos modelos mas com tendência a tempo fresco e chuva a norte.


Estou a ver um cenário muito grave para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Não há previsões de chuva significativa por mais 15 dias sendo que atualmente já faz 1 mês sem chuva e com temperaturas bem acima da média. A vegetação que tentava recuperar já está em dificuldades novamente. Basicamente só Janeiro foi de alívio numa seca que já se arrasta à muito tempo. Já conto com 14 meses de predominância anti-ciclónica, desde Dezembro 2018 sensívelmente.
Se as autoridades não avançarem com um plano de restrição em Março, das duas uma, ou são incompetentes ou têm um dedo que adivinha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2020 às 14:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Estou a ver um cenário muito grave para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Não há previsões de chuva significativa por mais 15 dias sendo que atualmente já faz 1 mês sem chuva e com temperaturas bem acima da média. A vegetação que tentava recuperar já está em dificuldades novamente. Basicamente só Janeiro foi de alívio numa seca que já se arrasta à muito tempo. Já conto com 14 meses de predominância anti-ciclónica, desde Dezembro 2018 sensívelmente.
> Se as autoridades não avançarem com um plano de restrição em Março, das duas uma, ou são incompetentes ou têm um dedo que adivinha.



As previsões indicam um Março seco parecido a Fevereiro não existe uma semana com anomalia positiva na precipitação e continua a anomalia bem positiva nas temperaturas, por isso, o cenário vai continuar negro e para piorar, Abril pode ser a salvação ou não.

Mas, só o próximo Outono poderá resolver isto, mas é necessário quebrar o ciclo de 2 anos seguidos que levamos, em que as cut-off's caem todas no Mediterrãneo Ocidental afectando a costa leste de Espanha, Sul de França, Itália tem sido esse cenário nos últimos 2 Outonos e quando nós não apanhamos esse comboio dificilmente temos algo de jeito, porque simplesmente mais tarde ou mais cedo esse ciclo quebra e isso tem sido notório. 

O ciclo vai quebrar resta saber quando...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2020 às 14:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões indicam um Março seco parecido a Fevereiro não existe uma semana com anomalia positiva na precipitação e continua a anomalia bem positiva nas temperaturas, por isso, o cenário vai continuar negro e para piorar, Abril pode ser a salvação ou não.
> 
> Mas, só o próximo Outono poderá resolver isto, mas é necessário quebrar o ciclo de 2 anos seguidos que levamos, em que as cut-off's caem todas no Mediterrãneo Ocidental afectando a costa leste de Espanha, Sul de França, Itália tem sido esse cenário nos últimos 2 Outonos e quando nós não apanhamos esse comboio dificilmente temos algo de jeito, porque simplesmente mais tarde ou mais cedo esse ciclo quebra e isso tem sido notório.
> 
> O ciclo vai quebrar resta saber quando...


Também já referi isso aqui... Quando não há bloqueio geral como agora o AA exerce influência a sudoeste, ou seja, está muito para Norte de tal modo que as depressões mergulham pelo norte/centro da península em direção ao Mediterrâneo. O norte também acaba por ser beneficiado pois os rios atmosféricos ficam bloqueados ou melhor esta situação até potencia a formação dos mesmos.
Seja como for a situação é castigante para nós e do que tenho analisado não haverá medronho, azeitona, alfarroba, etc para além que o regadio poderá ter perdas consideráveis mesmo assumindo que não faltará água.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2020 às 17:00)

Impressionante...
Há uma estação amadora conhecida entre nós, Seiça, Ourém foi aos 27,4 graus de máxima.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2020 às 19:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante...
> Há uma estação amadora conhecida entre nós, Seiça, Ourém foi aos 27,4 graus de máxima.


Há um mês fui criticado por dizer que por aquele andar em breve chegaríamos aos ,28°c..
Aqui está o resultado, temperaturas bem acima da média.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Fev 2020 às 19:42)

Ainda hoje falei com um amigo meu, que vende lenha, e disse-me que o negócio este ano está péssimo.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 20:44)

Orion disse:


> Inverdade digna da CMTV  Há modelos bem piores.
> 
> O resumo é simples:
> 
> ...



Bem sei que o ECM erra muito menos porque não é tão ousado a fazer previsões nem o faz a mais das 240 horas e o UKMO ainda menos mas o GFS mesmo arriscando prever a mais longa distância poderia pelo menos ser um pouco mais realista menos sensacionalista mais contido, é que por vezes parece que está a tentar adivinhar as previsões sobretudo a mais de 240 horas.
Afinal pergunto eu, em que se baseou o GFS para a dado momento ter previsto uma mudança desta padrão meteorológico que temos actualmente?

Agora a realidade: enquanto tivermos este anticiclone potentissimo instalado na posição em que está no atlântico todas as entradas e frentes vão mergulhar na Europa e nos continuaremos a chuchar no dedo!
Entretanto em breve irei à serra da estrela de t-shirt e casaquinho em pleno Março!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões indicam um Março seco parecido a Fevereiro não existe uma semana com anomalia positiva na precipitação e continua a anomalia bem positiva nas temperaturas, por isso, o cenário vai continuar negro e para piorar, Abril pode ser a salvação ou não.
> 
> Mas, só o próximo Outono poderá resolver isto, mas é necessário quebrar o ciclo de 2 anos seguidos que levamos, em que as cut-off's caem todas no Mediterrãneo Ocidental afectando a costa leste de Espanha, Sul de França, Itália tem sido esse cenário nos últimos 2 Outonos e quando nós não apanhamos esse comboio dificilmente temos algo de jeito, porque simplesmente mais tarde ou mais cedo esse ciclo quebra e isso tem sido notório.
> 
> O ciclo vai quebrar resta saber quando...



No passado o ciclo sempre se acabou por quebrar mas cada vez mais os ciclos anticiclonicos ficam mais duradouros e qualquer dia a quebra do ciclo já não consegue reverter nada! 
É se um destes anos o ciclo anticiclonico se eterniza como será?


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 20:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Há um mês fui criticado por dizer que por aquele andar em breve chegaríamos aos ,28°c..
> Aqui está o resultado, temperaturas bem acima da média.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Não há como negar o AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL, e não é por esta situação em particular mas pela quantidade situações semelhantes que são cada vez mais recorrentes e generalizadas.


----------



## vitamos (23 Fev 2020 às 20:59)

joaocpais disse:


> Bem sei que o ECM erra muito menos porque não é tão ousado a fazer previsões nem o faz a mais das 240 horas e o UKMO ainda menos mas o GFS mesmo arriscando prever a mais longa distância poderia pelo menos ser um pouco mais realista menos sensacionalista mais contido, é que por vezes parece que está a tentar adivinhar as previsões sobretudo a mais de 240 horas.
> Afinal pergunto eu, em que se baseou o GFS para a dado momento ter previsto uma mudança desta padrão meteorológico que temos actualmente?
> 
> Agora a realidade: enquanto tivermos este anticiclone potentissimo instalado na posição em que está no atlântico todas as entradas e frentes vão mergulhar na Europa e nos continuaremos a chuchar no dedo!
> Entretanto em breve irei à serra da estrela de t-shirt e casaquinho em pleno Março!


É um erro comum achar que modelos fazem previsões, como se fossem uma entidade com opiniões...

Modelos são outputs numéricos, correm milhões de dados, a nível MUNDIAL! Num país de dimensão reduzida em que os modelos de larga escala têm uma malha que quase nem "retalha" o nosso país que esperam que aconteça? 

Quando falam do GFS ou de outros modelos há algo que têm que estar cientes. É que n instituições e sites (alguns que muitas vezes até são elogiados), são alimentados por esses modelos. O problema não é dos modelos, é da interpretação e da forma como se olha para eles.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Fev 2020 às 21:08)

hoje de tarde quase que me esquecia que estava em fevereiro, mais parecia maio.
impressionante o calor ontem e hoje, e amanhã deverá estar semelhante, felizmente parece que está para acabar e as temperaturas vão entrar dentro do normal embora mesmo assim um pouco acima do habitual para este mês.
a respeito de chuva é que está difícil, se isto não muda vai ser complicado.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 21:14)

vitamos disse:


> É um erro comum achar que modelos fazem previsões, como se fossem uma entidade com opiniões...
> 
> Modelos são outputs numéricos, correm milhões de dados, a nível MUNDIAL! Num país de dimensão reduzida em que os modelos de larga escala têm uma malha que quase nem "retalha" o nosso país que esperam que aconteça?
> 
> Quando falam do GFS ou de outros modelos há algo que têm que estar cientes. É que n instituições e sites (alguns que muitas vezes até são elogiados), são alimentados por esses modelos. O problema não é dos modelos, é da interpretação e da forma como se olha para eles.


De facto os modelos não fazem previsões mas são usados por quem os interpreta e servem de base para quem faz previsoes mas como já se percebeu a mais de 7 dias são pura ficção científica.
Aliás o artigo que #Orion aqui colocou prova sem dúvida que as previsões a 7 dias cada vez estão mais certeiras mas mais que isso são apenas especulação!
Doravante deixarei de ver os modelos a mais de 7 dias porque valem zero!


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2020 às 21:14)

joaocpais disse:


> Bem sei que o ECM erra muito menos porque não é tão ousado a fazer previsões nem o faz a mais das 240 horas e o UKMO ainda menos mas o GFS mesmo arriscando prever a mais longa distância poderia pelo menos ser um pouco mais realista menos sensacionalista mais contido, é que por vezes parece que está a tentar adivinhar as previsões sobretudo a mais de 240 horas.
> Afinal pergunto eu, em que se baseou o GFS para a dado momento ter previsto uma mudança desta padrão meteorológico que temos actualmente?



Mais leitura recomendada 

https://severeweather.wmo.int/TCFW/RAIV_Workshop2016/12_EnsemblePredictionSystems_EricBlake.pdf

Sendo repetitivo, relembro que o ECMWF é um centro de previsão. Não um modelo meteorológico.

O modelo europeu é melhor que o norte-americano. Portanto, não deve haver haver receio em mencionar 'IFS' (do ECMWF)


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 21:15)

vitamos disse:


> É um erro comum achar que modelos fazem previsões, como se fossem uma entidade com opiniões...
> 
> Modelos são outputs numéricos, correm milhões de dados, a nível MUNDIAL! Num país de dimensão reduzida em que os modelos de larga escala têm uma malha que quase nem "retalha" o nosso país que esperam que aconteça?
> 
> Quando falam do GFS ou de outros modelos há algo que têm que estar cientes. É que n instituições e sites (alguns que muitas vezes até são elogiados), são alimentados por esses modelos. O problema não é dos modelos, é da interpretação e da forma como se olha para eles.


De facto os modelos não fazem previsões mas são usados por quem os interpreta e servem de base para quem faz previsoes mas como já se percebeu a mais de 7 dias são pura ficção científica.
Aliás o artigo que #Orion aqui colocou prova sem dúvida que as previsões a 7 dias cada vez estão mais certeiras mas mais que isso são apenas especulação!
Doravante deixarei de ver os modelos a mais de 7 dias porque valem zero!


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2020 às 21:17)

joaocpais disse:


> Doravante deixarei de ver os modelos a mais de 7 dias porque valem zero!



Os modelos a mais de 7 dias podem ser úteis na identificação de mudanças de padrão mais abrangentes. Não são de todo úteis para se saber a localização exata ou intensidade de depressões, por exemplo.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2020 às 21:41)

joaocpais disse:


> De facto os modelos não fazem previsões mas são usados por quem os interpreta e servem de base para quem faz previsoes mas como já se percebeu a mais de 7 dias são pura ficção científica.
> Aliás o artigo que #Orion aqui colocou prova sem dúvida que as previsões a 7 dias cada vez estão mais certeiras mas mais que isso são apenas especulação!
> Doravante deixarei de ver os modelos a mais de 7 dias porque valem zero!


Aquilo que tenho aprendido ao longo destes anos, é não ganhar expetativas porque o anticiclone acaba sempre por exterminar tudo. As previsões atuais mostram mais do mesmo, ou seja, rios atmosféricos que afetam sempre as mesmas zonas. Uma situação favorável para as zonas onde a escassez de água é enorme e algo que dê animação a nós meteoloucos, nem vê-la.
Anticiclone constantemente a estender-se para latitudes mais a norte afastando tudo deste cantinho é o que se vê. Resta Março e Abril para aliviar a situação que se avizinha extremamente complicada para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 22:16)

Uma perguntinha para todos voces:
Já aqui falamos do vórtice polar estar muito forte e que quando assim acontece os meandros não descem até latitudes mais baixas, no entanto têm se verificado a existência de alguns meandros que têm mergulhado na Europa Central e de leste, Grécia Turquia e afins, como se explica isto?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2020 às 22:22)

joaocpais disse:


> Uma perguntinha para todos voces:
> Já aqui falamos do vórtice polar estar muito forte e que quando assim acontece os meandros não descem até latitudes mais baixas, no entanto têm se verificado a existência de alguns meandros que têm mergulhado na Europa Central e de leste, Grécia Turquia e afins, como se explica isto?


São regiões continentais, logo são mais propícias a gotas frias. Aliás, nesses países, o verão costuma ser a estação mais chuvosa, devido ao calor que provoca convecção e dando origem às tais gotas frias/_cut-offs_.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2020 às 23:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> São regiões continentais, logo são mais propícias a gotas frias. Aliás, nesses países, o verão costuma ser a estação mais chuvosa, devido ao calor que provoca convecção e dando origem às tais gotas frias/_cut-offs_.



Muito boa explicação e eu acrescento que também por isso se diz que o oceano ao pé de nós ameniza o nosso clima.


----------



## joaocpais (24 Fev 2020 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos
Alguém me sabe dizer qual o grau de fiabilidade do modelo ICON?


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 11:34)

joaocpais disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> Alguém me sabe dizer qual o grau de fiabilidade do modelo ICON?



Está (provavelmente) perto do/no patamar do GFS e GEM.

A menos de 120h as diferenças entre os modelos (mais conhecidos) vão diminuindo gradualmente.

Existe o ICON global e o ICON-EU (modelo regional). Este tem melhor resolução.

Para mim, o 'ICON'  é mais um modelo. Às vezes destoa dos outros e prevê colossais ventanias em algumas depressões. Algo expectável.

Não há modelos infalíveis e às vezes mesmo os mais desconsiderados surpreendem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Fev 2020 às 12:04)

Impressionantes as temperaturas registadas ontem..


----------



## joaocpais (24 Fev 2020 às 18:30)

Orion disse:


> Está (provavelmente) perto do/no patamar do GFS e GEM.
> 
> A menos de 120h as diferenças entre os modelos (mais conhecidos) vão diminuindo gradualmente.
> 
> ...


Esclarecido!
E do que observas habitualmente qual aquele que achas que apresenta maior grau de acerto?


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 19:27)

joaocpais disse:


> E do que observas habitualmente qual aquele que achas que apresenta maior grau de acerto?



Por ordem de qualidade (global e objetiva)...

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ukmo2.php
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geme_cartes.php

Mas é imprudente ser dogmático. Dá mais trabalho, mas procurar consenso dá, tendencialmente, melhores resultados.


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 19:35)

*Using Machine Learning to “Nowcast” Precipitation in High Resolution *

Nunca mais li nada sobre o modelo da Panasonic. Outro que também era 'o' melhor.




> IBM GRAF will not be available for public consumption in the same way we have open access to models like the GFS or HRRR. Instead, the general public will indirectly benefit from the model through improved forecasts and products offered by IBM and The Weather Company, which includes forecasts issued by The Weather Channel and Wunderground.



 https://www.ibm.com/downloads/cas/EN5LL5M9

É pena.


----------



## joaocpais (24 Fev 2020 às 19:52)

Orion disse:


> Por ordem de qualidade (global e objetiva)...
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ukmo2.php
> ...



Não me surpreende o ECM estar na frente porque quase toda a gente aqui tem a opinião mais favorável a esse modelo mas de facto é necessário fazer um trabalho comparativo entre a maioria dos modelos para aferir quais os que têm maior grau de fiabilidade e não nos cingir-mos apenas a um modelo seja ele qual for.


----------



## joaocpais (24 Fev 2020 às 20:04)

Orion disse:


> *Using Machine Learning to “Nowcast” Precipitation in High Resolution *
> 
> Nunca mais li nada sobre o modelo da Panasonic. Outro que também era 'o' melhor.
> 
> ...



A ver se entendo, a IBM criou um novo modelo de previsão, o qual não vai estar disponível para o público em geral mas vai servir de base para as previsões do weather Chanel e o Wunderground é isso?


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2020 às 20:11)

joaocpais disse:


> Não me surpreende o ECM estar na frente porque quase toda a gente aqui tem a opinião mais favorável a esse modelo *mas de facto é necessário fazer um trabalho comparativo entre a maioria dos modelos para aferir quais os que têm maior grau de fiabilidade* e não nos cingir-mos apenas a um modelo seja ele qual for.



Os modelos são continuamente avaliados. O que publiquei não reflete uma opinião.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2020 às 22:52)

Enquanto isto ocorrer, o Sul não se livra da seca. Os primeiros dias de março irão refletir exatamente o clima que temos tido nos últimos tempos, com uma passagem sucessiva de frentes a Norte, que largarão muita água no litoral Norte e Centro e regiões na costa norte da Península Ibérica, e nada de chuva a sul. Ao mesmo tempo que isto acontece, as frentes são desviadas para o Mediterrâneo Oriental e Médio Oriente. 






Aposto que março será mais um mês chuvoso no Litoral Norte, depois de um fevereiro muito seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2020 às 23:15)

Como dia 29 só ocorre de 4 em 4 anos, a sua média é mais baixa.






Entretanto, as temperaturas continuam bem acima do normal, Março a dentro...


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2020 às 00:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Enquanto isto ocorrer, o Sul não se livra da seca. Os primeiros dias de março irão refletir exatamente o clima que temos tido nos últimos tempos, com uma passagem sucessiva de frentes a Norte, que largarão muita água no litoral Norte e Centro e regiões na costa norte da Península Ibérica, e nada de chuva a sul. Ao mesmo tempo que isto acontece, as frentes são desviadas para o Mediterrâneo Oriental e Médio Oriente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais do mesmo, alguma pricipitacao a norte, persistência e agravamento da seca a sul e temperaturas acima do normal.
Inverno para chorar!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Fev 2020 às 03:58)

joaocpais disse:


> Mais do mesmo, alguma pricipitacao a norte, persistência e agravamento da seca a sul e temperaturas acima do normal.
> Inverno para chorar!


Aqui no Centro deve chover algo, e é bom para manter a humidade dos solos.
Incrível como este padrão se te vindo a perpetuar..o sul mitiga chuva, o Norte tem boa chuva e o Centro, menos que o normal, mas vai chegando...os poços e reservas estão cheias pelo Oeste.

Em termos de frio em 30 anos que vivo aqui em Alenquer não me lembro de um ano tão ameno, o mais estranho é a falta de geadas em sítios que era muito habitual. Quase não houve inversões dignas de registos, contam-se por uma mão as noites de geada. Março é ja mês de Primavera e o Inverno terminou sem nada digno de Inverno, aliás tem estado calor.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2020 às 09:10)

Pelo que tenho visto até dia 15 de Março já está desenhado o cenário sem qualquer sinal de chuva. A previsão de anti-ciclone costuma ser muito certeira.
Entretanto a seca extrema deverá voltar ao sul!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Fev 2020 às 12:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto até dia 15 de Março já está desenhado o cenário sem qualquer sinal de chuva. A previsão de anti-ciclone costuma ser muito certeira.
> Entretanto a seca extrema deverá voltar ao sul!



Eu não teria assim tanta certeza sobre isso..  O início do mês está muito incerto a nível de temperaturas mesmo a sul e vai chover bem a norte. Depois a medida que caminhamos a 10 dias de distância a incerteza é enorme, quer na precipitação quer na temperatura... 
Quando estávamos no início deste mês o cenário era muito menos incerto!!


----------



## frederico (25 Fev 2020 às 18:11)

Isto já aconteceu... há cem anos. É só passar pela biblioteca de Faro, estão lá os registos das estações algarvias num livro, dos primeiros 30 anos do século XX. A minha bisavó falava disso à minha mãe. Contava que nessa seca os poços quase todos secaram e só o dela tinha água, então as pessoas iam lá abastecer-se. Morreram também muitas árvores nessa seca, e muitos algarvios emigraram para o Brasil, Argentina, Espanha, numa região com pouca tradição migratória.


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2020 às 18:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> São regiões continentais, logo são mais propícias a gotas frias. Aliás, nesses países, o verão costuma ser a estação mais chuvosa, devido ao calor que provoca convecção e dando origem às tais gotas frias/_cut-offs_.


A explicação sinoptica na verdade não será bem essa..
Essas zonas estão a ter grande frequência de "mergulhos" de norte e de cut offs exatamente porque estão a "jusante" da dorsal anticiclonica subtropical que persiste e persiste sobre a Europa ocidental. É precisamente a posição desta dorsal (que tanto nos chateia) que causa no seu flanco leste esse fluxo de norte, e o desprender de pequenas depressões do jacto zonal.
Geralmente é sempre preciso alguma situação de dorsal/bloqueio para poder haver entradas frias a beneficiar algumas zonas de latitudes como as nossas . Para nós também, sendo que eventos frios por cá estão quase sempre relacionados com dorsal no Atlântico central e/ou bloqueio até ao NW da Europa. Infelizmente, o que temos tido estes últimos anos é a persistência da dorsal demasiado a leste no Atlântico. Muito parecido com o que se observa nos EUA, com a costa oeste frequentemente sobre bloqueio e a costa leste no ramo descendente da "montanha russa" do fluxo zonal.

Claro que a localização continental das regiões referidas inicialmente favorece mais episódios de frio, mas isso é basicamente independente do resto, com ou sem condições favoráveis, com ou sem bloqueios, essa região pela localização que tem é geralmente mais fria que aqui é claro. São coisas diferentes. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2020 às 20:13)

Potente entrada fria pela a Europa na próxima semana atingindo boa parte da Europa até à Grécia incluído o leste de Espanha!
Quem se escapa adivinhem? Portugal claro! Somos mesmo abençoados
Quando parecia que o anticlone, no Atlântico, ia perder um bocadinho de força eis que o mesmo se expande e se reactiva também mais a norte criando assim um bloqueio de Sul a norte!
O AA ora esta no Atlântico sul, no Atlântico norte, a oeste, a sul e também a leste, não nos livramos dele.


----------



## comentador (25 Fev 2020 às 21:11)

O anticiclone logo se afasta, não é perpétuo! Deixem chegar os meses do fim de Primavera e início de Verão e muitos vão pedir para ele voltar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

joaocpais disse:


> Potente entrada fria pela a Europa na próxima semana atingindo boa parte da Europa até à Grécia incluído o leste de Espanha!
> Quem se escapa adivinhem? Portugal claro! Somos mesmo abençoados
> Quando parecia que o anticlone, no Atlântico, ia perder um bocadinho de força eis que o mesmo se expande e se reactiva também mais a norte criando assim um bloqueio de Sul a norte!
> O AA ora esta no Atlântico sul, no Atlântico norte, a oeste, a sul e também a leste, não nos livramos dele.


E entretanto parece que as regiões a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela também irão ter tempo revolto, com a passagem de várias superfícies frontais intensas. 

No Sul parece que nada vai mudar! É impressionante!!! Temperaturas próximas de 20°C nas próximas 2 semanas, apanhando apenas os restos das tempestades (ou nem isso) e pouco mais. 

Desta maneira ainda iremos ter chuva de inverno em julho!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2020 às 21:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E entretanto parece que as regiões a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela também irão ter tempo revolto, com a passagem de várias superfícies frontais intensas.
> 
> No Sul parece que nada vai mudar! É impressionante!!! Temperaturas próximas de 20°C nas próximas 2 semanas, apanhando apenas os restos das tempestades (ou nem isso) e pouco mais.
> 
> Desta maneira ainda iremos ter chuva de inverno em julho!


Tempestades? Que exagero...
Regime de rios atmosféricos que não dá qualquer animação, mas sim 200mm nas montanhas do norte numa semana e menos de 5mm onde a seca extrema reina novamente. Já para não falar que para neve também não é favorável.
Onde anda o padrão que dava chuva decente a todo o país distribuída por vários dias e uns pós frontais jeitosos para se puder ver as montanhas cheias de neve? Enfim...

Chuva de inverno em Julho não digo porque a situação atmosférica nessa altura não permite grandes chuvas, a não ser alguns restos de frentes e tempo desagradável, principalmente junto ao litoral como no ano passado.
É o que temos!...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2020 às 21:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Desta maneira ainda iremos ter chuva de inverno em julho!


Não acredito minimamente nisso... se não tivermos chuva até ao verão, também não será no verão que a iremos ter...


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2020 às 22:09)

É curioso todos nós aqui damos por certo quando as previsões apontam para tempo anticiclonico mas por vezes quando os modelos apontam para eventos depressinarios e/ou entradas frias dizemos habitualmente que dificilmente irá acontecer.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2020 às 22:29)

Para parte da Europa do sul, este mês de Fevereiro vai destoar dos recentes. É expectável. 

Não há grande esperança nos modelos relativamente a mudança de padrão. 






Contudo, Março tem sido favorável e, para os sonhadores, basta uma _cut-off_ (de difícil previsão) para animar a malta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2020 às 22:35)

*Radar meteorológico capta imagem impressionante de um bando de aves com 290 quilómetros*

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...ante-de-um-bando-de-aves-com-290-quilometros/


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2020 às 22:40)

Das 4 saídas diárias do gfs qual a mais fiável?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2020 às 22:57)

joaocpais disse:


> Das 4 saídas diárias do gfs qual a mais fiável?


Eu diria nenhuma.


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2020 às 23:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu diria nenhuma.



Mas há uma delas que é considerada menos fiável?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2020 às 23:24)

joaocpais disse:


> Mas há uma delas que é considerada menos fiável?


Saída das 6h.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2020 às 00:20)

E a das 18z, são ambas alimentadas com menos dados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2020 às 00:33)

Ambos os modelos indicam tempo mais fresco e menor gradiente de pressão para a 1a metade de Março. Isso fará com que alterações no padrão ou surgimento de cutoffs sejam possíveis.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2020 às 08:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Tempestades? Que exagero...
> Regime de rios atmosféricos que não dá qualquer animação, mas sim 200mm nas montanhas do norte numa semana e menos de 5mm onde a seca extrema reina novamente. Já para não falar que para neve também não é favorável.
> Onde anda o padrão que dava chuva decente a todo o país distribuída por vários dias e uns pós frontais jeitosos para se puder ver as montanhas cheias de neve? Enfim...
> 
> ...


Nem sequer falei em tempestades... Falei em frentes ativas. 

Uma coisa que me ensinaram quando era mais pequeno é a nunca dizer nunca! 
Na realidade, até acho que ter chuva frontal no verão é possível. Bastava o jato polar vir um pouco para sul para isso acontecer. Em julho de 2018, por exemplo, estivemos a 500 km de ter exatamente o padrão de que estou a falar.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2020 às 09:29)

O IFS do ECMWF também tem saídas das 06z e 18z. (só) Recentemente adicionadas e infelizmente não gratuitas.

Acho que só chegam a +90h ou algo do género. Poupa-se no tempo de computação e disfarça-se os erros associados à menor quantidade de dados disponíveis. Não são tolos.

Relativamente ao GFS, as saídas das 00z e das 12z são as melhores. Mas atualmente não se pode dizer que existe uma saída específica que consistentemente alucina (pelo menos a 120h).

Para evitar frustrações e/ou indignações, recomendo limitar a visualização das saídas das 06z e 18z. Resolvido 

Se o GFS podia ser melhor? Talvez. Dificilmente se vai saber, mas é muito relevante comparar o GRAF da IBM (que usa o MPAS) com o GFS.


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 10:07)

A Grecia é entradas frias constantes, que inveja!


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 11:10)

Orion disse:


> O IFS do ECMWF também tem saídas das 06z e 18z. (só) Recentemente adicionadas e infelizmente não gratuitas.
> 
> Acho que só chegam a +90h ou algo do género. Poupa-se no tempo de computação e disfarça-se os erros associados à menor quantidade de dados disponíveis. Não são tolos.
> 
> ...



La nos Estados Unidos, tal como cá, também se discute sobre a utilização de dois modelos distintos de previsão, de um lado o MPAS e do outro o novo FV3, e onde também se fala que O ECM foi bem mais certeiro a prever a trajectória do furação Sandy que os modelos Americanos.
Mas como se compara o MPAS com o GFS?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2020 às 11:38)

Lá vem outra vez duas de chuva consecutivos e cotas de neve acima dos 2000 m
Haja paciência para o pior inverno desde que frequento este fórum.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2020 às 11:42)

Entretanto, estou com a t. média maior que alguma vez já registei num mês de fevereiro, com 13.9ºC até ao dia de ontem. A segunda mais alta foi o ano passado com 12.4ºC. Impressionante.


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 11:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lá vem outra vez duas de chuva consecutivos e cotas de neve acima dos 2000 m
> Haja paciência para o pior inverno desde que frequento este fórum.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Eu diria mais, se calhar nem vao ser dias consecutivos de chuva, mas os que houverem sera quase tudo, com cotas de neve altissimas .
Desculpem o desabafo: mas este inverno mete nojo!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2020 às 12:05)

joaocpais disse:


> Eu diria mais, se calhar nem vao ser dias consecutivos de chuva,


Chuva só se for para o Norte, porque de resto vejo muito pouco...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2020 às 12:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto, estou com a t. média maior que alguma vez já registei num mês de fevereiro, com 13.9ºC até ao dia de ontem. A segunda mais alta foi o ano passado com 12.4ºC. Impressionante.


Para o ano bates novo recorde de calor, enfim, estou à espera( bem sentado para não me cansar), de recordes de frio.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2020 às 12:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para o ano bates novo recorde de calor, enfim, estou à espera( bem sentado para não me cansar), de recordes de frio.


A EMA aí na serra está com média de 12.8ºC fazendo as contas, deve ser das mais altas também, ainda não verifiquei. Enfim. Lá hão de vir os eventos de frio em Abril e ficamos a dizer "ai se fosse Janeiro..."


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2020 às 13:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Entretanto, estou com a t. média maior que alguma vez já registei num mês de fevereiro, com 13.9ºC até ao dia de ontem. A segunda mais alta foi o ano passado com 12.4ºC. Impressionante.



E que a madrugada de ontem lixou-te a média, porque senão ia ser bonito...


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2020 às 17:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Tempestades? Que exagero...
> Regime de rios atmosféricos que não dá qualquer animação, mas sim 200mm nas montanhas do norte numa semana e menos de 5mm onde a seca extrema reina novamente. Já para não falar que para neve também não é favorável.
> Onde anda o padrão que dava chuva decente a todo o país distribuída por vários dias e uns pós frontais jeitosos para se puder ver as montanhas cheias de neve? Enfim...
> 
> ...



Não é inédito eventos de chuva forte em Julho/Junho produzidos por sistemas frontais vigorosos de W/NW. Nem todos se lembram, mas o verão de 1988 ficou-me na memória, especialmente os cinco primeiros dias de Julho.
Vale a pena investigar aqui a sinóptica que permitiu o ano quase sem verão de 88.
https://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/peninsula-iberica


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2020 às 19:25)

frederico disse:


> Isto já aconteceu... há cem anos. É só passar pela biblioteca de Faro, estão lá os registos das estações algarvias num livro, dos primeiros 30 anos do século XX. A minha bisavó falava disso à minha mãe. Contava que nessa seca os poços quase todos secaram e só o dela tinha água, então as pessoas iam lá abastecer-se. Morreram também muitas árvores nessa seca, e muitos algarvios emigraram para o Brasil, Argentina, Espanha, numa região com pouca tradição migratória.



Isso é muito relativo...foram 30 anos secos? houveram anos/períodos mais secos ou iguais a estes últimos? sem as condições que temos atualmente, certamente já estávamos na mesma situação, resta saber se a seca atualmente é mais grave ou não.
Se avaliarmos por esses termos quer dizer que isto pode ser cíclico e talvez ainda venhamos a ter Invernos com bons sistemas frontais e respectivos pós-frontais que praticamente desapareceram estes últimos anos. É a única maneira de recuperarmos a "média" a que estávamos habituados.
Entretanto é óbvio que temos de esperar para ver até onde isto vai...se estabiliza em torno deste regime ou se voltamos a uma fase ascendente mas húmida.


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 20:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso é muito relativo...foram 30 anos secos? houveram anos/períodos mais secos ou iguais a estes últimos? sem as condições que temos atualmente, certamente já estávamos na mesma situação, resta saber se a seca atualmente é mais grave ou não.
> Se avaliarmos por esses termos quer dizer que isto pode ser cíclico e talvez ainda venhamos a ter Invernos com bons sistemas frontais e respectivos pós-frontais que praticamente desapareceram estes últimos anos. É a única maneira de recuperarmos a "média" a que estávamos habituados.
> Entretanto é óbvio que temos de esperar para ver até onde isto vai...se estabiliza em torno deste regime ou se voltamos a uma fase ascendente mas húmida.



Exatamente!
Um ano seco ciclicamente sempre houve, e a consecutividade de anos secos constantes apenas intercalado com 1 ano chuvoso?
Onde está o equilíbrio?


----------



## camrov8 (26 Fev 2020 às 20:04)

joaocpais disse:


> Exatamente!
> Um ano seco ciclicamente sempre houve, e a consecutividade de anos secos constantes apenas intercalado com 1 ano chuvoso?
> Onde está o equilíbrio?


não existe equilíbrio per si imagina cada estação e cada ano como atirar um dado cada lançamento é um evento isolado, no clima é igual cada ano é um acto isolado podem existir muitos anos secos e um chuvoso ou o contrario, os mais potentes computadores estudam o clima e ainda assim dizem que tudo para alem de uma semana é adivinhação


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 20:14)

camrov8 disse:


> não existe equilíbrio per si imagina cada estação e cada ano como atirar um dado cada lançamento é um evento isolado, no clima é igual cada ano é um acto isolado podem existir muitos anos secos e um chuvoso ou o contrario, os mais potentes computadores estudam o clima e ainda assim dizem que tudo para alem de uma semana é adivinhação



Para se fazer uma estudo do comportamento do clima ao longo de um século ou uma decada e aferir se foi mais quente ou mais frio, mais seco ou chuvoso obviamente tem de se fazer um somatório de cada evento isolado (como tu dizes)
Se não como é que fazes, por exemplo, para avaliar um ano hidrológico?


----------



## 1337 (26 Fev 2020 às 20:24)

joaocpais disse:


> Exatamente!
> Um ano seco ciclicamente sempre houve, e a consecutividade de anos secos constantes apenas intercalado com 1 ano chuvoso?
> Onde está o equilíbrio?


Não existe equilibrio nem lei da compensação no clima.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Fev 2020 às 20:39)

joaocpais disse:


> Para se fazer uma estudo do comportamento do clima ao longo de um século ou uma decada e aferir se foi mais quente ou mais frio, mais seco ou chuvoso obviamente tem de se fazer um somatório de cada evento isolado (como tu dizes)
> Se não como é que fazes, por exemplo, para avaliar um ano hidrológico?


regra geral usam-se as médias o ipma usa dos ultimos 30 anos por isso não é fixo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2020 às 20:53)

Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 21:03)

camrov8 disse:


> regra geral usam-se as médias o ipma usa dos ultimos 30 anos por isso não é fixo



É como se obtêm as médias dos últimos 30 anos? ?


----------



## joaocpais (26 Fev 2020 às 21:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?



Ou estarem 20 graus e dizerem :é pá hoje está frio ou dizerem:este inverno até está frio


----------



## frederico (27 Fev 2020 às 08:34)

Esta a nevar bem nos arredores de Cambridge. Os campos ja estao brancos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2020 às 09:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?



Pessoas que houve demasiada rádio da moda, onde os locutores querem sol todos os dias, 24 horas como nos pólos, mas com temperaturas de praia, para o bronze e a exibição de corpos esculturais...
Belo mundo imperfeito onde vivo, pois não aguentava tanta oleosidade e falsidade.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Fev 2020 às 09:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?


Ou ouvir nos media que o bom tempo estará de volta após um par de dias de chuvisco em plena época de seca. Ou ouvir na rua que este inverno até choveu bastante e que nunca mais chega o verão. 
Ou ouvir os lamentos de quem não pode ainda ir á praia porque não há nadador salvador nem barracas para alugar.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2020 às 09:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?


Devem ter o termostato queimado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2020 às 09:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?



Isso é relativo  Para mim há uns anos 20°C em Setembro não era a mesma coisa que 20°C em Março. No primeiro caso o corpo está habituado a temperaturas diurnas mais altas e sente um arrefecimento, no segundo caso sente aquecimento o que pode determinar sensações diferentes com a mesma temperatura em alturas diferentes do ano. Atualmente as pessoas podem é estar mal habituadas tal tem sido a redução da definição das estações.


----------



## frederico (27 Fev 2020 às 09:56)

Neva tambem em Londres Stratford mas nao pega...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2020 às 12:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoas que houve demasiada rádio da moda, onde os locutores querem sol todos os dias, 24 horas como nos pólos, mas com temperaturas de praia, para o bronze e a exibição de corpos esculturais...
> Belo mundo imperfeito onde vivo, pois não aguentava tanta oleosidade e falsidade.


Basta ler isto, enfim, é o povinho que temos...
https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-town/sol-pouca-dura-temperaturas-baixar-chuva


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2020 às 13:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Basta ler isto, enfim, é o povinho que temos...
> https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-town/sol-pouca-dura-temperaturas-baixar-chuva



Descrição da autora desse brilhante artigo:
*Sara Chaves*
*editora de vaNiTy*

Sou uma eterna apaixonada pela cidade onde nasci e vivo — Setúbal — e, por vezes, já ninguém me consegue ouvir falar da Maria Teresa, a minha cadela. Adoro viajar (sou louca por Marrocos) e não passo uma semana sem ir às compras. Não vivo sem a escrita e estou sempre à procura de boas histórias, que muitas vezes oiço nas minhas longas viagens de comboio diárias.


Preciso dizer alguma coisa mais??


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2020 às 15:01)

A maltinha fútil do Verão eterno são os primeiros a fugir assim que dá buraco!
No caso do Algarve quando faltar água nas torneiras são logo os primeiros buscar outras paragens tipo aqueles que fogem de um sitio porque ardeu, já não é verde!
Falar com o rei na barriga é sempre fácil...Neste caso na redoma de vidro de proteção que é a cidade é fácil nos abstraírmos da realidade mas é só uma questão de tempo até ela vir até nós.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2020 às 17:27)

A partir de Sábado já chove...cheira-me q este Maço vai ser bem regado.
graças!!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2020 às 17:29)

pois....



Dias Miguel disse:


> Descrição da autora desse brilhante artigo:
> *Sara Chaves*
> *editora de vaNiTy*
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2020 às 18:05)

Culpa das alterações climáticas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2020 às 21:48)

Após tanto tempo com os ensembles em baixo, finalmente parece haver uma concordância na mudança de padrão já a partir do início de março! 
______________
Infelizmente, há muita gente que gostaria que o tempo continuasse como estava antes do Carnaval. O conhecimento que as gentes portuguesas têm do clima é normalmente nulo e quando vêm temperaturas de 20 e poucos graus toda a gente fica contente. Se dissermos o oposto, somos uns malucos...


----------



## Marco pires (27 Fev 2020 às 21:49)

se virem as previsões do IPMA para os próximos dias, não estão assim tão ruins, não são nada de por ai alem mas levando em conta o que tem sido este mês já não é nada mau.
isto no que concerne ao norte e centro, porque no sul a coisa está preta.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Fev 2020 às 23:19)

Isto parece uma paisagem no Alentejo ou uma paisagem no meio do deserto?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Fev 2020 às 23:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta imagem não é de agora, é do verão de 2018!!!
> 
> A última vez que o Street View filmou Portugal na totalidade foi entre abril e setembro de 2018, como se pode ver nesta notícia:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/pplware.sapo.pt/informacao/atualizacao-street-view-portugal/amp/
> ...




Pois bem, se olhasses diretamente para a imagem terias reparado que a mesma é do *verão de 2019* (agosto de 2019) e não de 2018!! 

Podes confirmar: https://www.google.pt/maps/@37.690831,-8.1046518,3a,75y,134.27h,90.94t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sql0R5oZnp2M1A17L7k5iNA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=pt-PT


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Fev 2020 às 23:46)

Pessoal, isto não se admite, Portugal a ficar deserto no sul, o que podemos fazer para recuperar?







Fonte: https://www.google.pt/maps/@37.2377...dH0nQ6UUp-0U0E6Xg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=pt-PT

Quer dizer, bem, nem as coitadas das duas árvores, sozinhas que estavam no campo escaparam a este desenvolvimento meteorológico 

Se em 10 anos ficou assim, como será os outros 10, em 2029?


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Fev 2020 às 23:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Coisas que enervam uma pessoa que até acordou bem disposta: três pessoas distintas a dizerem-me 'está frio, não está'? Não, jumento, não está frio. Não estão é 20°C. Mas como estamos em Fevereiro, se calhar está é quente, não?




Níquel Náusea (Fernando Gonsales/Folha de São Paulo)


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2020 às 01:34)

Infelizmente acho que esse processo é imparável, era preciso vivermos noutro tipo de país para que se fizesse alguma coisa efectiva, para que se tivesse mão sobre isso. Infelizmente Portugal não tem esse potencial humano - somos o país que queremos ser e ninguém está interessado em altera o nosso paradigma tuga...cada vez vemos Portugal mais no fundo, mais corrupto, mais descaracterizado, mais à deriva...daqui a 10 anos será pior, exactamente porque não há brio no país, aliás nunca houve e isso transcende também no tipo de paisagem que temos: Portugal de norte a sul é um país pouco valorizado, empobrecido e a caminhar claramente para um futuro pior do que aquele que conhecemos.




pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pessoal, isto não se admite, Portugal a ficar deserto no sul, o que podemos fazer para recuperar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2020 às 07:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Infelizmente acho que esse processo é imparável, era preciso vivermos noutro tipo de país para que se fizesse alguma coisa efectiva, para que se tivesse mão sobre isso. Infelizmente Portugal não tem esse potencial humano - somos o país que queremos ser e ninguém está interessado em altera o nosso paradigma tuga...cada vez vemos Portugal mais no fundo, mais corrupto, mais descaracterizado, mais à deriva...daqui a 10 anos será pior, exactamente porque não há brio no país, aliás nunca houve e isso transcende também no tipo de paisagem que temos: Portugal de norte a sul é um país pouco valorizado, empobrecido e a caminhar claramente para um futuro pior do que aquele que conhecemos.


O que é que a corrupção e a situação do país têm a ver com isto? Isto tem a ver com a situação meteorológica. Cada vez o clima está mais seco, e por isso as árvores morrem, pois ficam sem água. Simples...

O que eu não vejo é uma grande preocupação pelo clima. Basta vermos que quando vem tempo seco e ameno, toda a gente fica contente, exceto uns maluquinhos que andam por aí (nós). Quando vem chuva e 18°C, é porque vem aí o "frio" (que eu saiba, 18°C é uma temperatura acima do normal para o Inverno). 
Depois não é de admirar que não se faça nada sobre a seca no Algarve. Ninguém se interessa sobre o assunto por cá...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2020 às 11:32)

Já perdi a conta dos avisos amarelos lançados este inverno devido  precipitação....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2020 às 11:47)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Isto parece uma paisagem no Alentejo ou uma paisagem no meio do deserto?



Faltam dunas.

Parece uma savana.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2020 às 12:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já perdi a conta dos avisos amarelos lançados este inverno devido  precipitação....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2020 às 12:08)

SpiderVV disse:


>


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2020 às 12:15)

devias ter lido melhor...tudo tem a ver com o estado de inquinação do país que mina toda a iniciativa e isso reflecte-se  na recuperação da paisagem. Falta de visão, falta de tudo....
Nesta altura num país normal ja se estariam a plantar milhares de árvores no Algarve, por exemplo: um corredor verde como forma de recuperação de solos e luta contra do deserto. Já o tentaram alguns, nunca saiu do papel, mas vais ver aparecerem mais campos de golfe em breve.... Tudo isto tem que ver com a falta de estratégia nacional, tem  ver com a falta de exigência nossa enquanto povo e tudo tem a ver com o absurdo que é Portugal enquanto país...
Por isso é que não acredito que esse estado vá melhorar nas próximas décadas. E não, plantar eucaliptos não conta como floresta...



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que é que a corrupção e a situação do país têm a ver com isto? Isto tem a ver com a situação meteorológica. Cada vez o clima está mais seco, e por isso as árvores morrem, pois ficam sem água. Simples...
> 
> O que eu não vejo é uma grande preocupação pelo clima. Basta vermos que quando vem tempo seco e ameno, toda a gente fica contente, exceto uns maluquinhos que andam por aí (nós). Quando vem chuva e 18°C, é porque vem aí o "frio" (que eu saiba, 18°C é uma temperatura acima do normal para o Inverno).
> Depois não é de admirar que não se faça nada sobre a seca no Algarve. Ninguém se interessa sobre o assunto por cá...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2020 às 13:06)

Davidmpb disse:


>




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2020 às 13:07)

SpiderVV disse:


>




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (28 Fev 2020 às 13:07)

os modelos ou este modelo deve estar marado os anteriores davam neve a 500m para dia 2 agora dão algo mais realista mas agora é dia 6/7 veremos


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2020 às 13:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já perdi a conta dos avisos amarelos lançados este inverno devido precipitação....



De facto, com estas previsões  é de estranhar não estarem ainda emitidos avisos  de precipitação ( pelo menos até Domingo) mas devem actualizar nas próximas horas ou amanhã:


Previsão para domingo, 1.março.2020

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas na costa sul do Algarve.

*Períodos de chuva persistente, por vezes forte e acompanhada de

trovoadas e rajadas fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial

a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, *sendo em geral

fraca na região Sul.

Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da

Estrela até início da manhã.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de su-sudoeste, rodando para

oes-sudoeste a partir da manhã, e soprando temporariamente moderado

a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste, por vezes com rajadas até

até 60/70 km/h.

Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h)

de sudoeste, com rajadas até 90 km/h a partir da manhã.

Neblina ou nevoeiro temporário nas regiões Norte e Centro.

_Atualizado a 28 de fevereiro de 2020 às 11:33 UTC_



Previsão para 2ª feira, 2.março.2020

Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas a partir do início da manhã,

gradualmente de norte para sul, tornando-se geralmente pouco nublado

na região Sul a partir da tarde.

*Períodos de chuva, persistente nas regiões Norte e Centro, onde será

por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoadas e rajadas fortes até

início da manhã,* passando a regime de aguaceiros nas referidas

regiões.

Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, descendo a

cota para 1000/1200 metros de altitude durante a manhã.

Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante oeste de

sudoeste, com rajadas ate 70 km/h em especial nas regiões Norte e

Centro, *soprando forte a muito forte (50 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas,

com rajadas até 100/110 km/h, *diminuindo de intensidade para o final

do dia.

Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões Norte e Centro, em

especial no interior.

Atualizado a 28 de fevereiro de 2020 às 11:33 UTC


Compreendo que, para quem não gosta de chuva e prefere o frio e neve, estas previsões não são propriamente o "ideal" , mas é o que temos e infelizmente, quanto mais a Sul, menos chuva prevista.


----------



## dvieira (28 Fev 2020 às 13:32)

Vamos ver se esta tempestade que se avizinha faça recuar o anticiclone e que possamos ter alguma neve a cotas decentes para inverno. O que GFS mostra não é nada que já tenha mostrando antes só que depois recuou e agora voltou a meter. Não sei é se os restantes modelos o acompanham ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Fev 2020 às 13:35)

Snifa disse:


> De facto, com estas previsões  é de estranhar não estarem ainda emitidos avisos  de precipitação ( pelo menos até Domingo) mas devem actualizar nas próximas horas ou amanhã:
> 
> 
> Previsão para domingo, 1.março.2020
> ...


Como sempre uma leitura inteligente da tua parte.
Refiro-me que os alertas são sempre lançados em cima do evento.
Este inverno no litoral norte tivemos à volta de 8 episódios de chuva forte e persistente.

Continuo a dizer quem me dera que chovesse 3 meses seguidos de forma forte e persistente todos ficavam contentes,agora para estas bandas dispenso.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## anamar (28 Fev 2020 às 19:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já perdi a conta dos avisos amarelos lançados este inverno devido  precipitação....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk





camrov8 disse:


> os modelos ou este modelo deve estar marado os anteriores davam neve a 500m para dia 2 agora dão algo mais realista mas agora é dia 6/7 veremos


----------



## anamar (28 Fev 2020 às 19:22)

Sou nova no forum, boa noite, será que vai mesmo chover??


----------



## camrov8 (28 Fev 2020 às 19:32)

a partida sim, os modelos pouco se enganam no que tem a ver com previsão a 1 dia, mas como sempre há variabilidade local em especial no que se refere a trovoadas


----------



## joaocpais (29 Fev 2020 às 10:50)

Para quem vai à serra da estrela como eu vou na próxima quarta feira e ficar lá uns dias, tenho andado a ver os modelos silenciosamente sem opinar, tenho-o feito porque até ontem os modelos estavam muito bons mas como sei que nestas coisas há grandes desilusões fiquei em silencio
Estava entusiasmado porque estamos a falar de modelos a apenas 6/7 dias e pelo que já li em vários estudos e opiniões gerais, os modelos até 7 dias têm grande capacidade de acerto, além disso tanto gfs como o ecm estavam também em consonância e estes factores todos juntos confesso que me deixavam esperançoso de ter sorte para a minha ida à serra.
Os modelos apontavam neste fim semana para alguma neve na serra da estrela e para segunda a neve chegaria a cotas mais baixas mas na terça e quarta previam apenas chuva e sendo assim  pelo menos daria para alguma acumulação de neve quando chegasse
Para melhorar os modelos, repito em concordância, apontavam a partir de quinta feira para uma forte entrada fria com neve a cotas baixas e isso seria ainda melhor porque já seria durante a minha estada lá.
Pois bem hoje os modelos retiraram praticamente tudo, se a 7 dias ainda posso considerar que existe uma maior probabilidade de erro, o que me espanta é que até as 24 horas falharam, a apenas 24 horas retiraram muito do frio previsto, aliás o ipma previa para domingo queda neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela descendo a cota até aos 1200 metros mas até essa previsão retiraram ficando agora apenas nos pontos mais altos da serrada estrela!
Ainda mantém a queda de neve para segunda e quinta mas se nem acertam a apenas 24 horas como vão acertar a 3 e 5 dias?
Estou seriamente frustrado, porque aquilo que parecia 4/5 dias de neve agora resume-se a apenas 2, posso começar a acreditar que se calhar no fim desses 2 previstos se calhar nem um vai sobrar!
Falamos tanto aqui da falha dos modelos a médio e longo prazo mas eles até a curto prazo falham, uma verdadeira tristeza!
Desculpem o longo texto até porque há aqui coisas bem mais sérias como a seca no Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## joaocpais (29 Fev 2020 às 11:11)

E depois, além dos modelos, há os sites de previsão metereologica  e esses eu vejo todos, os que eu sei que são mais fiáveis e fidedignos e os outros que são mais sensacionalistas que vejo apenas por piada
E se os mais sensacionalistas davam acumulação de 1 metro de neve nos próximos 5 dias para a serra da estrela, outros mais sérios davam apenas 2 cms de neve mas eu sei que nem será no meio desses valores que será a real acumulação de neve, mas pelo andar andar disto  ficará entre os 0 cms e os 0 cms
Fica realmente difícil acreditar no que quer que seja, não sei em que realmente acreditar, nenhuma das ferramentas metereologicas ao me dispor me esclarecem!
Em última análise, a minha derradeira  questão é se ainda posso acreditar que ao menos mesmo vou conseguir ver alguma neve nos próximos 5 dias


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2020 às 12:31)

Como já disse aqui até dia 15 as hipóteses de precipitação significativa no Sul são mínimas. Aliás com o avançar dos dias isso vai sendo mais vincado. O padrão é sempre o mesmo e até já existe possibilidade de nova depressão a cair no Mediterrâneo. Enquanto se mantiver este padrão os sinais são de alarme no sudoeste da península.
 A tal Cut-off a sudoeste da península também está difícil de surgir...


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2020 às 20:42)

A publicação dos dados está por (poucos) dias  https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/


----------



## dvieira (3 Mar 2020 às 11:21)

E prontos nesta saída das 6h lá se foi o frio todo previsto pelas últimas saídas do GFS. Penso que para este inverno está feito. Para o ano á mais sonhos.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2020 às 11:28)

dvieira disse:


> E prontos nesta saída das 6h lá se foi o frio todo previsto pelas últimas saídas do GFS. Penso que para este inverno está feito. Para o ano á mais sonhos.


Que nunca faltem os sonhos. Haja mais sonhos este ano, nos próximos e sempre.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mar 2020 às 11:35)

dvieira disse:


> E prontos nesta saída das 6h lá se foi o frio todo previsto pelas últimas saídas do GFS. Penso que para este inverno está feito. Para o ano á mais sonhos.


O inverno já acabou no dia 29 Fevereiro.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2020 às 18:27)

Tonton disse:


>


A Karine já está no Mediterrâneo, mas já perdi a noção das vezes em que vi esta notícia publicada hoje 
*Chuva e vento de regresso com a passagem da tempestade Karine*
Público
______________
Entretanto, uma notícia mais interessante, mas que pouco são faladas...
*Serpa reage às alterações climáticas*
A Câmara Municipal de Serpa vai adotar medidas de reação às alterações climáticas, como a criação de uma estrutura de sombreamento e o uso de águas subterrâneas para regar um campo de futebol.

O investimento é 319 mil euros, com financiamento comunitário de 75 por cento, assegurado através de uma candidatura já aprovada.

Na cidade, o projeto prevê a criação de uma estrutura de sombreamento sazonal e de planos de água e fontes na Praça da República e de corredores de ventilação e nebulização em quatro arruamentos centrais, para baixar a temperatura ambiente no tempo quente.

Na localidade de Vila Nova de São Bento, a 16 quilómetros da sede do concelho, o abastecimento do sistema de rega do campo de futebol do Parque Desportivo Municipal vai ser alterado: deixa de ser feito à custa de água da rede pública e passa a ser assegurado por águas subterrâneas.

O projeto inclui também ações de informação e sensibilização sobre a problemática das alterações climáticas, além da divulgação das medidas. O município espera ainda que este projeto sirva como modelo de boas práticas, gerando futuras intervenções, replicadas noutras escalas.

Rádio Elvas


----------



## Norther (4 Mar 2020 às 12:59)

Mais um sonho do Gfs, dias 15 e 16 com neve a cotas 200 / 300 m, era magnífico


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2020 às 00:35)

joralentejano disse:


> o abastecimento do sistema de rega do campo de futebol do Parque Desportivo Municipal vai ser alterado: deixa de ser feito à custa de água da rede pública e passa a ser assegurado por águas subterrâneas.



Águas subterrâneas acumuladas quando? Além disso, se tiram de um lado desaparece noutro. É o uso da água é que está errado, se nem há para culturas, vão usá-la para campos de futebol?


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2020 às 10:30)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

Boas
Bem pouco a dizer.. 
Teremos amanhã ainda um dia fresco de forma geral e depois sábado a segunda dias com temperaturas normais de Março. 
Entre a próxima terça a quinta/sexta provavelmente as máximas poderão chegar aos 26/27 c em alguns locais. Após isso muita incerteza embora os modelos apontem para um padrão mais fresco e instável.
De forma geral este mês deverá ser por estas bandas mais um mês seco e quente!


----------



## Marco pires (6 Mar 2020 às 21:56)

hoje naquele belo pasquim chamado CM TV, uma noticia em clima de festa: está a chegar a primavera?

e a seguir: temperaturas acima dos 25º

e era uma alegria, porque os dias frios e chuvosos ao que parece iam ficar para trás nos próximos tempos.

como se este inverno tivesse sido frio e chuvoso, esta gente mete-se nojo e desculpem o desabafo, podem ver os campos a morrerem por falta de água mas o que interessa é sol, calor e praia.
vem um dia mais fresco ou com chuva, e cai o carmo e trindade porque nunca mais acaba o inverno e já chateia a chuva e o frio...............patéticos.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Mar 2020 às 22:02)

Marco pires disse:


> hoje naquele belo pasquim chamado CM TV, uma noticia em clima de festa: está a chegar a primavera?
> 
> e a seguir: temperaturas acima dos 25º
> 
> ...


frio até não foi mas não fora do normal e chuvoso o país anda a duas velocidades do eixo Montejunto Estrela  para norte já não se pode com a chuva o solo esta saturado e os taludes mais inclinados já mostram derrocadas e daí para sul é o oposto sem chuva e quente


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2020 às 23:15)

camrov8 disse:


> frio até não foi mas não fora do normal e chuvoso o país anda a duas velocidades do eixo Montejunto Estrela  para norte já não se pode com a chuva o solo esta saturado e os taludes mais inclinados já mostram derrocadas e daí para sul é o oposto sem chuva e quente


Não acho que seja devido aos nortenhos que surgem estas notícias, até porque a maior parte dos jornalistas destes jornais são de Lisboa. 

Quando falo com pessoas noto uma coisa curiosa na população citadina: esquece-se bastante rapidamente do que era normal após uma certa sucessão de anos. 
Por exemplo, após vários verões extremamente quentes na década de 2000 e no período de 2015 a 2017, as pessoas esqueceram-se realmente do que era um "verão". Tanto que, nos dias de hoje, quando as temperaturas estão nos valores normais ou ligeiramente acima, é quase como se o céu caísse de críticas.  

O mesmo está a acontecer lentamente com o Inverno. Tem vindo a surgir nos últimos anos a "caricatura" que os invernos em Portugal são soalheiros e amenos. As gentes da cidade até já ignoram a chuva e o frio. Qualquer dia este tempo que temos tido passará a ser considerada a "normal" no Inverno.  

Nós aqui no fórum somos uns completos malucos para a maior parte da população. A maior parte do povo é analfabeto em questões relacionadas com o clima, e isso é bem visível nas conversas que se veem por aí nas redes sociais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2020 às 23:33)

Venho eu, em defensor do diabo: 

Ora vejamos: Não é, isso que as previsões do IPMA indicam para a próxima semana com temperaturas acima de 25ºC em algumas regiões? Estão a mentir, claro que não...

Vá lá, que disseram que é a Primavera, porque já li num facebook ligado à meteorologia a falar de temperaturas de Verão, mas aí já não estão a fazer sensacionalismo? 

Em alguns desses facebook's quando chove vem sempre aí o fim do mundo, é rara a vez que não vejo em períodos de instabilidade vai ocorrer tornados, granizo enorme, trovoadas e o diabo a quatro, aí já não é sensacionalismo será o quê? 


*Algarve precisa de reutilizar água para travar seca*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-agua-para-travar-seca?ref=Pesquisa_Destaques

*Reportagem*: https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/...e-precisa-de-reutilizar-agua-para-travar-seca



Nem sei, como o pasquim faz notícias tão interessantes como esta e já fez várias reportagem sobre a seca no Algarve-.

Sensacionalismo existe em todos os lados e quem tem sites, blogs ou facebook's para crescerem a grande maioria vai pela via do sensacionalismo, é a forma mais fácil e rápida de crescer, nunca fui grande defensor do sensacionalismo tanto que não faço publicações sensacionalistas no meu blog, faço previsões semanais erro e acerto mas nunca publiquei nada como vai ocorrer tornados, vem aí temperaturas de Verão etc etc, mas se calhar se fizesse teria muito mais gostos.

Deixo aqui uma questão: Se a maioria diz que as pessoas gostam de sol e calor então expliquem lá, porque no Inverno tenho mais visitas em dias de chuva do que em dias a fio com sol, como tem sido este Inverno?


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (6 Mar 2020 às 23:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não acho que seja devido aos nortenhos que surgem estas notícias, até porque a maior parte dos jornalistas destes jornais são de Lisboa.
> 
> Quando falo com pessoas noto uma coisa curiosa na população citadina: esquece-se bastante rapidamente do que era normal após uma certa sucessão de anos.
> Por exemplo, após vários verões extremamente quentes na década de 2000 e no período de 2015 a 2017, as pessoas esqueceram-se realmente do que era um "verão". Tanto que, nos dias de hoje, quando as temperaturas estão nos valores normais ou ligeiramente acima, é quase como se o céu caísse de críticas.
> ...


Boa noite,
Concordo com os vossos comentários, embora dê um certo desconto aos jovens (ex. nascidos depois de 2000) por considerarem como normal um inverno ameno como o que temos tido mais a sul. Isto porque não têm como comparação invernos mais agrestes do passado. Mantendo as devidas diferenças, sendo eu um rapaz maduro, assemelha-se às conversa do meu pai, nascido nos idos de 1938, explicando-me como o fevereiro era um mês tempestuoso. Tendo memória de alguns fevereiros duros, não os vivi como o meu pai, logo assumo como normal os fevereiros menos ásperos. Agora, que há uma tremenda falta de informação, desinteresse e percepção deturpada dos estados do tempo e dos ciclos das estações por parte de comunicadores e de profissionais com a obrigação de bem informar, sem qualquer dúvida. No fundo, acomodam a informação aos anseios (também deturpados) de uma parte substancial da população. Ex. Se tivermos um outubro e novembro com temperaturas elevadas, semelhantes às do final do verão, é uma alegria. Invertamos o cenário e olhemos para um abril e um maio com temperaturas frescas e relativamente chuvosos e, quais são os comentários? "que raio de clima (confundindo-o com o tempo) sempre frio e chuva. Então não estamos na primavera?!".


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2020 às 23:50)

O que mais me intriga é o seguinte: temos semanas de sol e temperaturas acima dos 20°c no inverno ( como aconteceu em fevereiro por exemplo), aí está tudo bem e ninguém se queixa, temos um dia de chuva ou alguns dias nublados no verão, e é o fim do mundo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mar 2020 às 23:51)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Boa noite,
> Concordo com os vossos comentários, embora dê um certo desconto aos jovens (ex. nascidos depois de 2000) por considerarem como normal um inverno ameno como o que temos tido mais a sul. Isto porque não têm como comparação invernos mais agrestes do passado. Mantendo as devidas diferenças, sendo eu um rapaz maduro, assemelha-se às conversa do meu pai, nascido nos idos de 1938, explicando-me como o fevereiro era um mês tempestuoso. Tendo memória de alguns fevereiros duros, não os vivi como o meu pai, logo assumo como normal os fevereiros menos ásperos. Agora, que há uma tremenda falta de informação, desinteresse e percepção deturpada dos estados do tempo e dos ciclos das estações por parte de comunicadores e de profissionais com a obrigação de bem informar, sem qualquer dúvida. No fundo, acomodam a informação aos anseios (também deturpados) de uma parte substancial da população. Ex. Se tivermos um outubro e novembro com temperaturas elevadas, semelhantes às do final do verão, é uma alegria. Invertamos o cenário e olhemos para um abril e um maio com temperaturas frescas e relativamente chuvosos e, quais são os comentários? "que raio de clima (confundindo-o com o tempo) sempre frio e chuva. Então não estamos na primavera?!".


Não diria "jovens", até porque são mais os adultos que se esquecem destas coisas.  

No entanto, mesmo assim, acho que as gentes se esquecem rapidamente das coisas. Não há muito tempo atrás tivemos verões e invernos frios... Em 2014, por exemplo, tivemos um verão frio, mas foi obscurecido pelos vários verões muito quentes dos anos seguintes.  
E quem é que não se lembra do maravilhoso inverno de 2010 aqui no fórum? Ou daquelas trovoadas em abril de 2011 que duraram a noite toda??


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 00:05)

camrov8 disse:


> frio até não foi mas não fora do normal e chuvoso o país anda a duas velocidades do eixo Montejunto Estrela  para norte já não se pode com a chuva o solo esta saturado e os taludes mais inclinados já mostram derrocadas e daí para sul é o oposto sem chuva e quente


Ficaria admirado se dissesses que tinha sido algo fora do normal. Achas que as temperaturas registadas ao longo do mês de fevereiro foram normais? O problema aqui é que não foi 1 dia ou 2, mas sim quase o mês todo.

Quanto à precipitação, tirando aquela situação excepcional em dezembro, as depressões mal desceram em latitude e nem pós frontais decentes surgiram. Saudades de sistemas frontais que atravessavam o país com muita chuva e uma valente descida de temperatura logo de seguida. Até eu que sou novo, sei que este padrão é tudo menos tempestuoso. No entanto, basta uma frente ter força para chegar cá e deixar uns restos, e é logo o fim do mundo nas notícias. Vento tem havido algum, mas não é devido a tempestades ao contrário do que se diz.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2020 às 00:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Ficaria admirado se dissesses que tinha sido algo fora do normal. Achas que as temperaturas registadas ao longo do mês de fevereiro foram normais? O problema aqui é que não foi 1 dia ou 2, mas sim quase o mês todo.
> 
> Quanto à precipitação, tirando aquela situação excepcional em dezembro, as depressões mal desceram em latitude e nem pós frontais decentes surgiram. Saudades de sistemas frontais que atravessavam o país com muita chuva e uma valente descida de temperatura logo de seguida. Até eu que sou novo, sei que este padrão é tudo menos tempestuoso. No entanto, basta uma frente ter força para chegar cá e deixar uns restos, e é logo o fim do mundo nas notícias. Vento tem havido algum, mas não é devido a tempestades ao contrário do que se diz.


Fevereiro não teve nada de normal, já que foi o mais quente desde que há registo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Mar 2020 às 00:26)

Boas,

Os primeiros dias de Março trouxe tempo chuvoso a norte e seco a sul, e tempo muito frio a norte e na média ou algo acima a sul.
Agora a partir de amanhã mas sobretudo a partir de segunda teremos temperaturas caraterísticas de Maio na ordem dos 23 a 26 e essa situação vai durar até dia 13 no máximo.
Essa situação fará com que a primeira quinzena tenhamos temperaturas acima da média a sul, bem acima por sinal.
Após estes dias teremos posteriormente tempo mais fresco e instavel


----------



## microcris (7 Mar 2020 às 10:56)

Os chorões estão em todos os quadrantes. 
O meu lado chorão salta à vista no verão. Então quando vejo aqui pessoal a reclamar pelos 35ºC de julho e estou em Aveiro com os meus espetaculares 22ºC... ui ui
Privamera e Outono é para termos tempo assim assim
Inverno é para termos frio, chuva
Verão é para termos tempo quente. Não tem que estar tudo arder, mas ter máximas de 25ºC na maioria dos dias seria bom

O normal nisto é nosso canto ser mais importante do que o canto dos outros. É um resumo um bocado triste mas é o que se retira desta choradeira toda.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2020 às 12:04)

Por aqui de Outubro a Dezembro, todos os meses tiveram precipitação acima da méda, as máximas estiveram aproximadamente na média e as mínimas acima da média.
Janeiro e Fevereiro tiveram precipitação abaixo da média, e máximas e mínimas acima da média, principalmente Fevereiro.

Este ano hidrológico está nos 1000mm mais coisa menos coisa, nada mau.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 12:40)

lá porque não gostam não deixa de normal, mas já sei da opinião para tal existe outro tópico sobre o Apocalipse do clima


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 12:56)

camrov8 disse:


> lá porque não gostam não deixa de normal, mas já sei da opinião para tal existe outro tópico sobre o Apocalipse do clima



É normalíssimo o mês de fevereiro ter uma anomalia na temperatura de quase +3ºC. No entanto, não vale a pena perder tempo a "discutir" este tema contigo, porque só tu é que tens razão. Todos os outros que referem aquilo que não te agrada, só inventam e estão errados.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 13:08)

joralentejano disse:


> É normalíssimo o mês de fevereiro ter uma anomalia na temperatura de quase +3ºC. No entanto, não vale a pena perder tempo a "discutir" este tema contigo, porque só tu é que tens razão. Todos os outros que referem aquilo que não te agrada, só inventam e estão errados.


pelo tom tu é que achas que és o único certo e senhor da razão. O calor de Fevereiro tem uma razão de ser, foi quente porque tivemos muitas circulações de sul o que puxou o calor do sahara o calor não é igual ao calor de verão mas pronto se ficas feliz é a crise climática ou emergência ou o nome que gerar mais pânico. Como já foi dito períodos de maior calor nada tem a ver com alterações globais. Vocês gostam de gozar os cromos como o Trump quando aparece uma nevasca mas são os primeiros a gritar lobo quando está mais quente, decidam-se


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Mar 2020 às 13:21)

O mês de Fevereiro foi tudo menos normal!!! 
Extremamente seco e muito quente.
O anticiclone não descolou das nossas latitudes o mês inteiro, não consigo perceber como é alguns membros deste fórum acham isso normal.
A situação de seca principalmente no sul do país é gravíssima, mas a maioria das pessoas só querem o bom tempo  para irem á praia numa altura do ano em que é suposto termos muita chuva e frio se está um dia ou dois a chover é o drama e anda tudo a queixar-se do "mau tempo", não há paciência enfim quando água faltar nas torneiras  talvez dêem valor á preciosa chuva.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 13:43)

António josé Sales disse:


> O mês de Fevereiro foi tudo menos normal!!!
> Extremamente seco e muito quente.
> O anticiclone não descolou das nossas latitudes o mês inteiro, não consigo perceber como é alguns membros deste fórum acham isso normal.
> A situação de seca principalmente no sul do país é gravíssima, mas a maioria das pessoas só querem o bom tempo  para irem á praia numa altura do ano em que é suposto termos muita chuva e frio se está um dia ou dois a chover é o drama e anda tudo a queixar-se do "mau tempo", não há paciência enfim quando água faltar nas torneiras  talvez dêem valor á preciosa chuva.


lá porque não se gosta não quer dizer que é anormal, um Fevereiro diferente não quer dizer que seja que vão ser todos assim quanto a chuva já disse e parece que só lêem o que querem, o país esta a dois tempos no norte o inverno não teve nada de seco e pelo que vejo não faltará água por aqui e com esse tipo de discurso parece que o país é só o sul


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 13:54)

camrov8 disse:


> pelo tom tu é que achas que és o único certo e senhor da razão.


O mais estranho é que não sou o único a que já disseste isso. Basicamente é uma coisa que dizes sempre a quem não está de acordo com a tua opinião.


camrov8 disse:


> O calor de Fevereiro tem uma razão de ser, foi quente porque tivemos muitas circulações de sul o que puxou o calor do sahara o calor não é igual ao calor de verão mas pronto se ficas feliz é a crise climática ou emergência ou o nome que gerar mais pânico. Como já foi dito períodos de maior calor nada tem a ver com alterações globais. Vocês gostam de gozar os cromos como o Trump quando aparece uma nevasca mas são os primeiros a gritar lobo quando está mais quente, decidam-se


Então e circulações de sul que arrastam calor do sahara, típicas de verão, são normais de ocorrer em fevereiro? Uma coisa é dizeres que é normal acontecer no nosso clima no verão, outra é em fevereiro. Só falta dizeres que as anomalias de temperaturas ocorridas em toda a Europa durante grande parte do inverno também têm sido normais. Só ficava feliz se não respondesses tão mal ás pessoas que estão a comentar um tema acerca do clima e não estão de acordo contigo. Não te respondi mal, apenas discordei com aquilo que disseste.
Para mim, há mais que evidências de que isto está a mudar. No nosso caso, as evidências são mais estas, ou seja, temperaturas mais elevadas e menos precipitação sendo que esta se vai concentrando num curto espaço de tempo. Choveu muito em pouco mais de uma semana em dezembro e isso para mim também é uma evidência de que o clima está a ficar mais extremo. Os rios atmosféricos que deixam 200mm no Noroeste numa semana e 0 no extremo sul do país, também demonstram que, por exemplo, o comportamento do anticiclone já não é o normal. Não sou do Norte, mas sei que sempre choveu muito nessa zona, só que distribuída de uma melhor forma ao longo dos meses de inverno e como em todo o país coisa que neste momento, é difícil de acontecer.
O Trump só fala nisso quando surge frio, porque quando está mais calor que o normal não lhe agrada. Eu não posso dizer nada quando está frio porque nunca cá chega nada e quando chega, não tem sido nada de anormal. No entanto, o anormal este ano foi o facto de não ter aparecido uma única entrada fria. Até geadas este inverno foram escassas e tivemos tanto tempo estável. Quanto à neve nem vale a pena dizer nada porque mal tem chovido e nas poucas vezes que chove, nem é favorável para tal.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2020 às 13:56)

Se o mês de Fevereiro foi normal, porque nunca tinha ocorrido um assim?
Talvez a médio/ longo prazo, Fevereiros como tivemos este ano, já serão normais, para alegria de muitos...


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Mar 2020 às 14:02)

camrov8 disse:


> lá porque não se gosta não quer dizer que é anormal, um Fevereiro diferente não quer dizer que seja que vão ser todos assim quanto a chuva já disse e parece que só lêem o que querem, o país esta a dois tempos no norte o inverno não teve nada de seco e pelo que vejo não faltará água por aqui e com esse tipo de discurso parece que o país é só o sul



Eu não disse que o mês de Fevereiro vai ser sempre quente e seco como este que passou até porque  isso ninguém consegue prever, em relação á região norte, o mês passado ter sido seco não é tão grave  porque choveu bem nos meses anteriores ao contrário  da região sul.
Referi-me ao sul do pais por que é a região que está a sofrer mais  com os efeitos da seca que já duram há muito tempo.


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2020 às 14:03)

camrov8 disse:


> ...lá porque não se gosta não quer dizer que é anormal,...



Isso não é verdade, não é só por não gostar - foi mesmo MUITO anormal, os dados não mentem:







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2020/resumo_clima_fev2020.pdf



camrov8 disse:


> l... quanto a chuva já disse e parece que só lêem o que querem, o país esta a dois tempos no norte o inverno não teve nada de seco e pelo que vejo não faltará água por aqui e com esse tipo de discurso parece que o país é só o sul



O Inverno não teve nada de seco no Norte????  
Também não é verdade - o problema não é só no Sul, senão não acontecia isto:

_"No final do mês de fevereiro, verificou-se, em relação ao final de janeiro uma diminuição *significativa* dos valores de percentagem de água no solo *em todo o território*"_

Vê-se bem ao comparar os mapas de Janeiro/Fevereiro_!!!

_


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se o mês de Fevereiro foi normal, porque nunca tinha ocorrido um assim?
> Talvez a médio/ longo prazo, Fevereiros como tivemos este ano, já serão normais, para alegria de muitos...


 e se caminhar para isso, o clima não é uma coisa estável e imutável varia e muito, mais do que imaginamos, temos é uma ideia nostálgica das estações do ano que que tudo deve andar sempre num tempo que queremos. o que tens a dizer da altura em que o Tamisa congelava  muito rapidamente mudou se considerares esse tempos a norma o inverno que tanto falam não é a norma


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:10)

Tonton disse:


> Isso não é verdade, não é só por não gostar - foi mesmo MUITO anormal, os dados não mentem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


então o normal é ter o solo sempre encharcado a 100%


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

camrov8 disse:


> e se caminhar para isso, o clima não é uma coisa estável e imutável varia e muito, mais do que imaginamos, temos é uma ideia nostálgica das estações do ano que que tudo deve andar sempre num tempo que queremos. o que tens a dizer da altura em que o Tamisa congelava  muito rapidamente mudou se considerares esse tempos a norma o inverno que tanto falam não é a norma



Só acho curioso é, em colegas com esta linha de raciocínio, defendendo esta ideia de que as variações deverem ser aceites calmamente como normais, não aceitarem o mesmo princípio quando é na banda inversa: se estiver tempo mais frio / menos quente ou mais chuvoso / menos seco, já é só queixas, estilo calamidade ....


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

camrov8 disse:


> então o normal é ter o solo sempre encharcado a 100%


Onde vivo, sim. Chama-se inverno.


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2020 às 14:17)

camrov8 disse:


> então o normal é ter o solo sempre encharcado a 100%



Em mês de Inverno, no Noroeste de Portugal??? Não é????????????????


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:17)

e se vires o relatório indica que metade do país esta numa situação normal de precipitação em Janeiro a parte norte estava com situação de chuva moderada     e alguns locais tinham chuva severa


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 14:22)

camrov8 disse:


> e se vires o relatório indica que metade do país esta numa situação normal de precipitação em Janeiro a parte norte estava com situação de chuva moderada     e alguns locais tinham chuva severa


Se tivesse em seca, arranjavas outra coisa para negar tudo aquilo que vai sendo mais evidente.
Teres dito que não é normal os solos estarem encharcados no Noroeste em pleno inverno, deu para rir. Então e quanto aos menos 20% de água no solo no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, não tens nada a dizer??


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:22)

joralentejano disse: ↑

É normalíssimo o mês de fevereiro ter uma anomalia na temperatura de quase +3ºC. No entanto, não vale a pena perder tempo a "discutir" este tema contigo, porque só tu é que tens razão. Todos os outros que referem aquilo que não te agrada, só inventam e estão errados.
não respondes mal, apenas reajo a este tipo de coisas


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Se tivesse em seca, arranjavas outra coisa para negar tudo aquilo que vai sendo mais evidente.
> Teres dito que não é normal os solos estarem encharcados no Noroeste em pleno inverno, deu para rir. Então e quanto aos menos 20% de água no solo no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, não tens nada a dizer??


ainda dizes que não falas mal, não me viste a negar a seca do sul pois não


----------



## Tonton (7 Mar 2020 às 14:29)

camrov8 disse:


> joralentejano disse: ↑
> 
> *É normalíssimo o mês de fevereiro ter uma anomalia na temperatura de quase +3ºC.*



Depois desta afirmação, nem vale a pena argumentar mais, porque o bom senso não mora aí....


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 14:31)

Tonton disse:


> Depois desta afirmação, nem vale a pena argumentar mais, porque o bom senso não mora aí....


não é ou todos os  Fevereiros são iguais


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 14:39)

camrov8 disse:


> ainda dizes que não falas mal, não me viste a negar a seca do sul pois não


E não falo, ou disse que tinhas negado a seca a sul? No entanto, já que falaste na chuva moderada e severa a norte do Tejo, também gostava de saber o que tinhas a dizer sobre a seca severa e extrema que começa a assolar o sul do continente. Segundo o que dizes, o inverno tem sido normal...
Tudo menos isso, peço desculpa.


camrov8 disse:


> não é ou todos os  Fevereiros são iguais


Nunca nada é igual, mas os invernos já acabam por o ser, sempre com o anticiclone cá colado.
No entanto, a tendência é que surjam mais meses com temperaturas acima da média e isso tem sido bastante evidente. 

Fico-me por aqui porque isto vai dar sempre ao mesmo. Cumprimentos!


----------



## 1337 (7 Mar 2020 às 15:54)

É inegável que Fevereiro foi muito quente.

Posto isto vejo alguns users a falar da chuva no litoral norte ser normal.

Normal em 30 dias de Novembro ter 29 dias de chuva??? Vocês vivem onde mesmo? Se por um lado foi extremamente quente o Fevereiro, não custa nada admitir que não é normal ter um Novembro que nem vi sol, acumulou 400 mm e Dezembro o mesmo. Nos relatórios diz mesmo que foi EXTREMAMENTE CHUVOSO no litoral norte. Não vejam só o lado que vos convém por favor.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2020 às 16:07)

1337 disse:


> É inegável que Fevereiro foi muito quente.
> 
> Posto isto vejo alguns users a falar da chuva no litoral norte ser normal.
> 
> Normal em 30 dias de Novembro ter 29 dias de chuva??? Vocês vivem onde mesmo? Se por um lado foi extremamente quente o Fevereiro, não custa nada admitir que não é normal ter um Novembro que nem vi sol, acumulou 400 mm e Dezembro o mesmo. Nos relatórios diz mesmo que foi EXTREMAMENTE CHUVOSO no litoral norte. Não vejam só o lado que vos convém por favor.





1337 disse:


> É inegável que Fevereiro foi muito quente.
> 
> Posto isto vejo alguns users a falar da chuva no litoral norte ser normal.
> 
> Normal em 30 dias de Novembro ter 29 dias de chuva??? Vocês vivem onde mesmo? Se por um lado foi extremamente quente o Fevereiro, não custa nada admitir que não é normal ter um Novembro que nem vi sol, acumulou 400 mm e Dezembro o mesmo. Nos relatórios diz mesmo que foi EXTREMAMENTE CHUVOSO no litoral norte. Não vejam só o lado que vos convém por favor.


Lol, eu referi alguma vez a precipitação? Sim, Novembro e Dezembro foram chuvosos, isto no geral, Janeiro seco, e Fevereiro extremamente seco, em termos de frio, foi algo que não se viu no inverno.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (7 Mar 2020 às 17:07)

Boas, o litoral Norte sim já precisava de um mês assim mais seco, choveu bem e bem, mas por favor vejam também como estão as coisas a sul do tejo e principalmente o alentejo e algarve, não olhem só para uma região do pais mas sim para um todo em geral e no geral a coisa já começa a ficar mais preocupante, se não chover em Abril, o sul está condenado.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mar 2020 às 17:30)

Pedro disse:


> Onde vivo, sim. Chama-se inverno.


então mostra mapas com os solos em capacidade de campo de dezembro a março


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mar 2020 às 20:08)

camrov8 disse:


> então mostra mapas com os solos em capacidade de campo de dezembro a março


Naturalmente não estão em CC continuamente de dezembro a março, nem neste ano hidrológico estiveram senão a partir do final do ano. Mas é ridiculo dizer que é anormal os terrenos estarem em CC a norte do Mondego em fevereiro. Todos os anos há semanas seguidas com os terrenos em redor da minha casa com poças de água, pequenas lagoas e o solo saturado. E estou longe de viver no meio duma cidade.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

Pelas minhas bandas, em termos de frio, até agora foi um Outono/Inverno patético.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mar 2020 às 00:47)

Entretanto parece que amanhã o Litoral Norte terá uns chuviscos. Já na próxima semana vem o calor para todo o país, com máximas acima dos 20°C e localmente superando os 30°C. 
Que ano este...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2020 às 01:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Entretanto parece que amanhã o Litoral Norte terá uns chuviscos. Já na próxima semana vem o calor para todo o país, com máximas acima dos 20°C e localmente superando os 30°C.
> Que ano este...



Não sei onde viste tal coisa mas quanto muito chegarão aos 27c e mesmo assim não sei.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2020 às 02:19)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei onde viste tal coisa mas quanto muito chegarão aos 27c e mesmo assim não sei.


Os diversos modelos mostram 31ºC na zona de Sevilha e próximas dos 30ºC em alguns locais do interior sul na quarta-feira.
ECM:





GEM:




ICON:





Entretanto, o GFS não prevê tais valores. Tenho notado que é um modelo que prevê temperaturas sempre mais baixas do que os restantes e acaba por falhar.





Previsão automática do IPMA para Alcoutim (por exemplo):


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2020 às 02:30)

Ah.. OK.. 
É que tenho seguido o gfs e o máximo que já vi eles darem foi apenas cerca de 25 a 26c. Veremos então!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2020 às 10:09)

Como já tinha dito até dia 15 nada de precipitação e já se começa a ter uma ideia mais para a frente com hipóteses de continuação de tempo seco.
 Pior que a seca que já é um dado adquirido é a falta de chuva nesta altura. Há-de chover um dia mas será mais um proforma.
Tenho muita curiosidade para saber como se comportará o tempo nos próximos meses... Neste momento mais parece que estamos em Maio... Nos próximos meses teremos Verão, Primavera ou Inverno...?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2020 às 10:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Como já tinha dito até dia 15 nada de precipitação e já se começa a ter uma ideia mais para a frente com hipóteses de continuação de tempo seco.
> Pior que a seca que já é um dado adquirido é a falta de chuva nesta altura. Há-de chover um dia mas será mais um proforma.
> Tenho muita curiosidade para saber como se comportará o tempo nos próximos meses... Neste momento mais parece que estamos em Maio... Nos próximos meses teremos Verão, Primavera ou Inverno...?



Desta vez não concordo contigo. Até dia 15 é certo tempo seco e quente com temperaturas acima da média. 
Contudo, após este período existe clara tendência para tempo bem fresco e padrão mais instável, como denota claramente a incerteza presente nos ensembles dos respectivos modelos. 
Podemos claramente vir a ter as primeiras cut offs da primavera


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2020 às 02:30)

e vamos a caminho de um Março sem historia ....isto de ser seguidor do tempo em Portugal é das coisas mais frustrantes de sempre!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mar 2020 às 10:57)

jamestorm disse:


> e vamos a caminho de um Março sem historia ....isto de ser seguidor do tempo em Portugal é das coisas mais frustrantes de sempre!



Não estou assim tão certo disso.. Acho que o final de Março e Abril ainda pode revelar surpresas!


----------



## dvieira (9 Mar 2020 às 23:44)

Boa saída das 18h. Mas não estará o GFS marado ? Penso que ele está sozinho nisso e o mais certo como sempre é mais 1 ou 2 saídas desaparecer tudo.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

dvieira disse:


> Boa saída das 18h. Mas não estará o GFS marado ? Penso que ele está sozinho nisso e o mais certo como sempre é mais 1 ou 2 saídas desaparecer tudo.


exactamente o que penso daí ter postado ja estou habituado a este tipo de previsão de neve e depois dois ou 3 runs desaparece, daí achar que o modelo poderia ser revisto


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mar 2020 às 23:50)

dvieira disse:


> Boa saída das 18h. Mas não estará o GFS marado ? Penso que ele está sozinho nisso e o mais certo como sempre é mais 1 ou 2 saídas desaparecer tudo.


O GFS anda a prever o mesmo há quase 1 semana! 
No entanto, também vejo sinais de mudança no ensemble do ECMWF. Na última saída (12h), o modelo aumentou bastante os seus valores medianos e máximos ao nível da precipitação. É mesmo de esperar para ver!


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2020 às 00:32)

camrov8 disse:


> exactamente o que penso daí ter postado ja estou habituado a este tipo de previsão de neve e depois dois ou 3 runs desaparece, daí achar que o modelo poderia ser revisto


A única forma disso acontecer é falar com a entidade que o gere... Nos EUA.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mar 2020 às 00:44)

vitamos disse:


> A única forma disso acontecer é falar com a entidade que o gere... Nos EUA.


suspeito que gostem de ter um modelo com o menor numero de erros possível, para quem já se viu que o modelo gosta de colocar frio e chuva nas previsões mais alargadas e que com o aproximar tal desaparece ou da chuva e temperaturas amenas ou frio e sol se existe um padrão erróneo tal devia ser considerado, acredito que seja fácil falar pois vemos a pequena escala e os modelos são para grandes áreas e não sei se recebem algum tipo de feedback das instituições dos outros países


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Mar 2020 às 16:05)

"O Bom Tempo está de volta com temperaturas primaveris e muito sol."

Fonte: Tvi24

Boas notícias portanto...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2020 às 16:17)

The Weatherman disse:


> "O Bom Tempo está de volta com temperaturas primaveris e muito sol."
> 
> Fonte: Tvi24
> 
> Boas notícias portanto...


Para a maior parte das pessoas, é... 
Como já disse por aqui, o conhecimento de meteorologia da maioria da população é quase nulo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Mar 2020 às 17:22)

The Weatherman disse:


> "O Bom Tempo está de volta com temperaturas primaveris e muito sol."
> 
> Fonte: Tvi24
> 
> Boas notícias portanto...





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para a maior parte das pessoas, é...
> Como já disse por aqui, o conhecimento de meteorologia da maioria da população é quase nulo...



As pessoas são como as ovelhas, onde vai uma, vão as outras todas. O mal é que, normalmente, vão sempre para o terreno do vizinho comer aquilo que não devem...


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mar 2020 às 21:14)

Boa noite ainda há muita incerteza sobre o próximo possível evento. teremos de aguardar as próximas actualizações dos modelos, a chuva que irá ou não cair vai depender do posicionamento  da cut-off .
Esperemos que nos traga muita chuva.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mar 2020 às 21:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite ainda há muita incerteza sobre o próximo possível evento. teremos de aguardar as próximas actualizações dos modelos, a chuva que irá ou não cair vai depender do posicionamento  da cut-off .
> Esperemos que nos traga muita chuva.


já tenho poucas esperanças a ultima saída cortou muito a chuva


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2020 às 21:30)

camrov8 disse:


> já tenho poucas esperanças a ultima saída cortou muito a chuva


O ECMWF adicionou bastante chuva na última saída. O ensemble do IFS também dá bons sinais, sinais de mudança: o percentil máximo prevê 50 mm para aqui e 80 mm para o Algarve, o que seria muito bom!


----------



## dvieira (10 Mar 2020 às 21:30)

Este é um possível evento que é para acompanhar até quase a hora deste devido a imprevisibilidade do posicionamento da cut-off. Só mais perto do possível evento é que poderemos ter mais certezas. Acompanhar run a run, Se tal acontecer acredito que a cota de neve poderá andar nos 500/600 por causa da humidade baixa e de alguma célula um pouco mais forte. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Mar 2020 às 23:49)

a ultima saída não traz grandes esperanças   para estes lados


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Mar 2020 às 11:46)

Mais uma vez muita chuva para o Minho e Douro litoral e cotas de 2000.
Já não há pachorra venha o verao para estes lado sff.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (11 Mar 2020 às 12:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma vez muita chuva para o Minho e Douro litoral e cotas de 2000.
> Já não há pachorra venha o verao para estes lado sff.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Onde viste isso? Só vejo possibilidade de chuva para Domingo e mesmo assim ainda por confirmar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Mar 2020 às 12:37)

1337 disse:


> Onde viste isso? Só vejo possibilidade de chuva para Domingo e mesmo assim ainda por confirmar.


Para a última semana deste mês.
Até pode mudar mas tem vindo a reforçar a precipitação.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2020 às 12:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Para a última semana deste mês.
> Até pode mudar mas tem vindo a reforçar a precipitação.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Tanto tempo que ainda falta.   Por acaso era muito bom que o padrão previsto para essa altura se concretizasse, pois podia ser que a situação de seca na região sul amenizasse. O Norte não pode ter nenhum escudo anti-precipitação só porque já choveu muito até agora, portanto, para que chova nas regiões mais carenciadas, também terá de chover por aí. 
Claro que com estas assimetrias todas, as opiniões divergem bastante e compreendo sendo que apenas refiro o meu ponto de vista.

O padrão previstos é bem mais animador que o regime de rios atmosféricos e isso já é muito bom.
Quanto à neve, já se sabe que a partir de agora é um bocado difícil surgir um padrão favorável para a queda da mesma. No entanto, tendo em conta outros anos podem surgir surpresas, mas como óbvio não será como poderia ser em janeiro ou fevereiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Mar 2020 às 13:14)

O problema é que a precipitação nunca chega ao sul...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mar 2020 às 13:17)

como esperado o modelo tirou toda a precipitação


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2020 às 16:37)

camrov8 disse:


> como esperado o modelo tirou toda a precipitação


Para o Norte sim... Para o Sul os modelos estão muito bons!!! 
Esperemos que se concretizem...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2020 às 19:15)

Não se espera nenhuna solução mágica mas para já pode vir a fazer fresco e chover qualquer coisa o que já não é mau.
O sul precisa de chuva urgente embora isso não se faça transparecer no dia-à-dia e na comunicação social, ainda mais com as atenções todas viradas para outras problemáticas.
Não vale a pena desesperar! É aguardar pelo desenrolar do panorana após o fim de semana.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Mar 2020 às 21:57)

esperemos que se concretize a abençoada chuva em especial para o sul.
nesse caso seria a partir de quando e por quanto tempo?


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mar 2020 às 09:19)

O ECMWF tirou tudo hoje


----------



## jamestorm (12 Mar 2020 às 10:09)

Esperava um Março à antiga, mas pelos visto os modelos longo prazo desta vez acertaram bem (tall como Fevereiro!)

Cada vez mais estável e seco o tempo em Portugal...
Resta aguardar pelo Abril.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2020 às 11:51)

Bom tudo muito incerto neste momento mas se calhar o melhor é não depositar demasiadas esperanças. 
Depois do frio e alguma chuva pode vir o tempo mais seco e quente e uma bela lesta da!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2020 às 16:24)

Não se aflijam, amigos!!! A saída operacional está incrivelmente afastada da média do ensemble do ECMWF!!! 

Estes são os dados do ECMWF na última saída (Tavira) nos próximos 10 dias:  

- Máximo: 108,9 mm 
- Percentil 90: 58,3 mm 
- Mediano: 26,3 mm 
- Percentil 10: 2 mm 
- Mínimo: 0,1 mm 
*Saída operacional - 1 mm 
*
Até diria que o modelo, em geral, melhorou em relação a ontem. Agora falta saber quais serão realmente os acumulados, já que ainda há uma grande instabilidade em relação a este hipotético evento.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mar 2020 às 18:53)

E pronto, já está a ir pelo cano a possibilidade de chuva decente no sul, a depressão cada vez mais a leste nos modelos ou seja em Espanha , é sempre a adiar.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (12 Mar 2020 às 19:26)

Muito bom, mais uma vez lá se foi a chuva toda, que venha o calor que é bom.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mar 2020 às 19:33)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> que venha o calor que é bom.


É disso que o povo gosta para ir para a praia, quando houver 1 dia de chuva ou nublado no verão é uma choradeira que não se aguenta, mas por agora está tudo bem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2020 às 20:43)

Depois do frio de segunda a terça, deverá surgir o tempo seco e algo quente. 
Que precipitação esperar?
Pessoalmente não tenho grandes espectativa até acho que a cut off vai ser empurrada para leste e teremos tempo seco e ameno..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Mar 2020 às 21:34)

Lestada com 26°c...
Olha os incêndios a começar.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (12 Mar 2020 às 21:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lestada com 26°c...
> Olha os incêndios a começar..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Lestada 26 graus onde? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mar 2020 às 23:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não se aflijam, amigos!!! A saída operacional está incrivelmente afastada da média do ensemble do ECMWF!!!
> 
> Estes são os dados do ECMWF na última saída (Tavira) nos próximos 10 dias:
> 
> ...


Como já tinha dito neste anterior tópico, nesta última saída das 12 horas, o valor da precipitação voltou a aumentar (entre 8 a 10 mm).  E mesmo assim a saída operacional continua bastante desfasada do ensemble!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Mar 2020 às 23:39)

Stinger disse:


> Lestada 26 graus onde?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Atualizado.






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mar 2020 às 02:35)

Impressão minha ou a Lestada nos últimos anos ficou mais frequente?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2020 às 10:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Impressão minha ou a Lestada nos últimos anos ficou mais frequente?



Como sempre precisamos de dados, mas também tenho essa percepção,  da-me ideia que está aparecer mais principalmente fora dos principais meses de verão. Lá está percepção vale o que vale.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2020 às 13:30)

vejo é a chuva a ser adiada e adiada, estou mesmo a ver acabar por não chover quase nada, espero esteja enganado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 13:33)

david 6 disse:


> vejo é a chuva a ser adiada e adiada, estou mesmo a ver acabar por não chover quase nada, espero esteja enganado


O Algarve vai ter bastante chuva já nesta semana! 
Mas por aqui sim, apenas veremos navios...


----------



## jamestorm (15 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

Março já nao vai ter precipitação de jeito, agora só para Albril...será que chove em Abril??...está a ficar tudo seco.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2020 às 14:47)

jamestorm disse:


> Março já nao vai ter precipitação de jeito, agora só para Albril...será que chove em Abril??...está a ficar tudo seco.



Não é um pouco cedo demais para afirmações tão categóricas como esta??? 

Faltam 16 dias de Março, muita coisa pode ainda acontecer...


----------



## jamestorm (15 Mar 2020 às 15:05)

Não me parece pelos que se ve nos modelos. Já nao acredito que chova uma pinga...


Tonton disse:


> Não é um pouco cedo demais para afirmações tão categóricas como esta???
> 
> Faltam 16 dias de Março, muita coisa pode ainda acontecer...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 15:25)

Tal e qual como os modelos já referiam, o ar frio transportado pela frente já está a formar uma cut-off no interior da Península, formando cúmulos bem interessante e já visíveis desde as regiões de fronteira.


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2020 às 15:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Não me parece pelos que se ve nos modelos. Já nao acredito que chova uma pinga...



Crença pessoal é uma coisa, agora que não se vê nos modelos, até não é nada assim...
Exemplo de bastante chuva prevista no GFS:


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Mar 2020 às 15:27)

Boa tarde a próxima semana poderá ser interessante a nível meteorológico devido á cut-off que segundo as previsões deverá afectar essencialmente as regiões do sul onde poderá vir a chover significativamente, a  partir da próxima  sexta-feira poderemos ser influenciados por uma  nova depressão que  poderá trazer chuva mais generalizada. 
O interessante nas previsões dos modelos é a possibilidade de o anticiclone ir para latitudes mais elevadas que as nossas  tirar umas férias e devido a essa sinóptica podemos vir a ter tempo chuvoso durante algum tempo seguido.


----------



## Marco pires (15 Mar 2020 às 20:25)

sem duvida que é desejável a abençoada chuva, mas também sabemos que depois de muito tempo com algum calor e sem chuva vão aparecer a inevitáveis constipações, e tendo em conta a situação que se atravessa com o covid19 prevejo ainda mais caos no SNS, porque muitos irão a correr para as urgências pensando se tratar do vírus quando muito será apenas uma constipação...............vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mar 2020 às 20:28)

Até estou surpreendido que não tenham vindo os _haters _da chuva, já que os modelos, em geral, cortaram grande parte da precipitação na terça, mas aumentaram bastante na precipitação na quinta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Mar 2020 às 21:51)

A precipitação prevista para terça e quarta está a ir toda pelo cano abaixo, de run para run vai piorando, e agora parece estar tudo a transitar para sexta em diante mas será mesmo??


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2020 às 22:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A precipitação prevista para terça e quarta está a ir toda pelo cano abaixo, de run para run vai piorando, e agora parece estar tudo a transitar para sexta em diante mas será mesmo??


Se tivermos mais um evento falhado não há problema... É só mais um! Eu estou a fixar o mínimo em 150mm e o ideal 200/250mm até fim de Maio para ter um Verão "razoável"... Não custa nada sonhar! Alguma coisa deverá chover... veremos quanto!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mar 2020 às 08:57)

Amigos, neste tipo de situações meteorológicas, não vale a pena ver os modelos a curto prazo, já que, na realidade, tudo pode acontecer. 
Não se lembram do dia 28 de abril de 2017, quando estava previsto um evento de precipitação no Algarve e Alentejo e, vai-se a ver, foi tudo para Huelva? O contrário pode acontecer amanhã.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2020 às 11:08)

Muita poeira.

Porreiro seria se isto se concretizasse. Falta mais consenso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Mar 2020 às 11:36)

Orion disse:


> Porreiro seria se isto se concretizasse. Falta mais consenso.



Pelo gráfico, La Niña para o próximo inverno. Será pertinente acompanhar o efeito da redução da poluição atmosférica, por causa da pandemia, no clima global. Creio que será um bom caso de estudo para demonstrar das alterações climáticas originadas pela acção humana.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Mar 2020 às 12:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Amigos, neste tipo de situações meteorológicas, não vale a pena ver os modelos a curto prazo, já que, na realidade, tudo pode acontecer.
> Não se lembram do dia 28 de abril de 2017, quando estava previsto um evento de precipitação no Algarve e Alentejo e, vai-se a ver, foi tudo para Huelva? O contrário pode acontecer amanhã.


Ao que tudo indica será mesmo um evento falhado para o Algarve, mais um, o que já é habitual. 
A precipitação interessante fica no mar e tem vindo a ser reduzida. Há sempre espaço para alguma surpresa mas não estou a ver como, com depressão a descer rapidamente para sudoeste/sul. Não vou comprometer o futuro mas após isso também não há nada de concreto em relação a chuva razoável. O que vale é que existem muitas hipóteses de instabilidade para os próximos tempos mas a ansiedade é enorme principalmente quando a necessidade é tremenda.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Mar 2020 às 01:19)

vem ai calor e chuva fraco fraquinho ou nada...
Onde andam os optimistas?


----------



## Marco pires (17 Mar 2020 às 20:37)

vem aí calor para amanhã e depois de amanhã, algum calor.
mas não será nada de muita dura já que as temperaturas voltam a baixar para valores mais normais e com algum chuva.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2020 às 13:06)

o gfs aqui para a zona já nesta sexta! ontem metia 1 ou 2mm, hoje mete quase 60mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 07:45)

E pronto está a ir tudo para o Norte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 08:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto está a ir tudo para o Norte


Ainda mal o evento começou e já estás a dizer mal. 
Sinceramente...


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2020 às 09:21)

Alguém tire esta estação do fundo do poço....


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2020 às 14:52)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2020 às 23:59)

O ensemble do ECMWF está, neste momento, muito desfasado em relação à saída operacional. Não é de admirar que os acumulados previstos pela saída sejam tão baixos:  
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/

Isto já aconteceu imensas vezes e normalmente volta a ajustar-se nas saídas seguintes, portanto logo se vê.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Mar 2020 às 02:06)

chove algo em Abril ou não?? isso é que interessa...


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Mar 2020 às 22:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, os modelos mais "secundários" (gem, icon) prevêem uma evento frio e seco. Enquanto não houver consenso entre todos, não vale a pena tirar conclusões daquilo que poderá acontecer a partir da próxima semana porque por vezes, o ECM e principalmente o GFS, acabam por seguir estes modelos.
> Pessoalmente, primeiro mil vezes que chova do que haver geadas...
> Geadas nesta altura iriam causar certamente alguns prejuízos, ainda por cima num ano em que as plantas, etc estão bem avançadas. Para além disso, uma entrada seca é sempre má pois, agrava a secura que recuperou um pouco nos últimos dias.
> De uma situação mais invernal não nos devemos livrar, resta saber de que maneira a teremos. Vamos acompanhando!



EU pessoalmente acredito mais num cenario de chuva em especial no centro e sul e neve nos locais do costume mas e como dizes teremos de aguardar mais um pouco para ter maiores certezas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mar 2020 às 18:02)

Grande corte do GFS na precipitação para a próxima semana


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2020 às 19:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do GFS na precipitação para a próxima semana


E no ECM também, basicamente todos os modelos preveem acumulados baixos, se bem que o Icon e Gem no geral sempre preveram uma entra entrada fria e seca, mas veremos o que acontece.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Mar 2020 às 19:32)

Não vale a pena entrar em desespero ainda é cedo para deitar a toalha ao chão, os modelos podem perfeitamente voltar a colocar a precipitação que tiraram nas próximas saídas.
Vamos aguardar com calma


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Mar 2020 às 19:34)

Ainda existe margem para porem precipitação, mas tb existe margem para tirarem. 
O fantástico disto é que poderemos ter um cenário digno de Janeiro ao iniciar Abril. 
Se dependesse do ukmo teríamos neve aqui em Faro, do gfs teríamos ainda alguma precipitação no sul, do ecm alguns aguaceiros mais dispersos. 
Faro pode terminar este mês com cerca de 80 mm o que é fantástico para o mês em questão e as barragens estão a recuperar algo nesta última semana.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2020 às 19:42)

António josé Sales disse:


> EU pessoalmente acredito mais num cenario de chuva em especial no centro e sul e neve nos locais do costume mas e como dizes teremos de aguardar mais um pouco para ter maiores certezas.


24 horas depois, as previsões atuais vão ao encontro daquilo que eu disse. Alguma precipitação residual na região sul segundo o GFS e o ECM e pouco mais, isto se amanhã não retirarem também a pouca que resta como o ICON mostra. Abril vai começar com uma situação típica de janeiro.  No ano passado também só nevou na serra de S. Mamede em abril, portanto, não fico admirado com esta situação.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2020 às 20:41)

*Shrinking Ozone Hole, Climate Change Are Causing Atmospheric “Tug of War”*


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Mar 2020 às 20:59)

joralentejano disse:


> 24 horas depois, as previsões atuais vão ao encontro daquilo que eu disse. Alguma precipitação residual na região sul segundo o GFS e o ECM e pouco mais, isto se amanhã não retirarem também a pouca que resta como o ICON mostra. Abril vai começar com uma situação típica de janeiro.  No ano passado também só nevou na serra de S. Mamede em abril, portanto, não fico admirado com esta situação.



Só nos resta esperar pelas próximas saídas e ver no que isto vai dar ás vezes podem haver boas surpresas.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mar 2020 às 19:00)

Já começa a haver consenso entre os modelos, alguma precipitação residual no sul, principalmente no baixo Alentejo e Algarve e neve é quase para esquecer, embora pontualmente possam haver surpresas.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Mar 2020 às 20:01)

Já me contentaria com alguma chuva, quanto mais neve. Essa sequer apareceu nos meses em que é a probabilidade é maior. Na realidade os modelos apontam somente para alguma chuva no sul e, depois, um poderoso anticiclone a ocupar toda a Europa Ocidental e Atlântico adjacente. Isto, não obstante, algumas previsões muito otimistas de algumas páginas carolas de meteorologia.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Mar 2020 às 00:59)

Incrível as temperaturas mínimas sentidas para despedir de Março!

**

31 de março de 2020, temperatura mínima sentida

*-11ºC* em Montalegre
*-10ºC* na Guarda
*-16ºC* na Serra da Estrela (Torre)
*-07ºC* em Sabugal

*-07ºC* em Miranda do Douro
*-08ºC* em Vinhais
-03ºC no Marvão (a juntar-se possível precipitação o que virá com esta temperatura...)
-01ºC em Portalegre
01 de abril de 2020, temperatura mínima sentida de -5ºC no Marvão
















Entretanto, o ECM aponta para isto, representado pelo Windy:






Claro que é de alta resolução e que é incerto, mas a possibilidade está lá, diga-se.


----------



## dvieira (28 Mar 2020 às 09:38)

O GFS nesta saída da 00h a mostrar neve na minha região a 350 metros. Penso que ainda poderá haver surpresas quanto á pouca precipitação que possa cair. Regiões como Serra d Aire, Alto Alentejo, zona de Marvão pode vir a ter alguma surpresa.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mar 2020 às 10:52)

dvieira disse:


> O GFS nesta saída da 00h a mostrar neve na minha região a 350 metros. Penso que ainda poderá haver surpresas quanto á pouca precipitação que possa cair. Regiões como Serra d Aire, Alto Alentejo, zona de Marvão pode vir a ter alguma surpresa.



Na run das 06h desaparece o frio...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2020 às 12:08)

A run 6z dá 0.1mm aqui com 350m, ui


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2020 às 17:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A temperatura, neste caso na Torre, cai duns "agradáveis" 8ºC para uma máxima de 3ºC no dia seguinte. Uma queda de 5ºC da temperatura!!!


Até não é muito significativo, há descidas de temperatura bem piores de um dia para o outro, e até mesmo numa questão de horas ou minutos como por vezes acontece com as trovoadas.
Noutro sentido, este ano por exemplo, com o facto de termos tido temperaturas primaveris no mês de fevereiro, cheguei a ter quase 15ºC de diferença em relação a Portalegre durante a noite. A cidade tinha quase 20ºC e eu registava uma temperatura abaixo dos 5ºC devido à inversão térmica.  Isso sim é caso para "", porque numa questão de km's presenciamos um valente contraste térmico.


----------



## Between (28 Mar 2020 às 18:48)

Estou preocupado com a possibilidade de temperaturas noturnas a rondar os 0ºC para a minha zona [GFS] e a consequente formação de geada, o que seria péssimo para o meu batatal (que está tão bonito) e originaria possivelmente muitos estragos em explorações agrícolas nesta altura do ano :/ Por outro lado, há outros modelos, como o ICON, que prevê alguma chuva e tempo nebulado. Vamos ver... só espero que resistam se se confirmar uma entrada seca.


----------



## nmcbs84 (28 Mar 2020 às 19:33)

Ora nem mais. Sobretudo se vier acompanhada de vento e manhas soalheiras depois de uma noite de geada. Então se for em contexto de vale... No meu caso é vinha... À dois dias davam mais frio entretanto retiraram um pouquito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2020 às 03:02)

A previsão do IPMA fala em neve durante a noite em povoações como Marvão, Guarda, Pampilhosa da Serra, Sabugal ou Fornos de Algodres.  
Para além disso, as temperaturas irão estar bem próximas dos 0°C nos vales do Maciço Central, Serra de São Mamede ou a Norte de Lisboa. Algo me diz que irá nevar em serras como Montejunto ou Aire e Candeeiros.  
No Algarve não deverá nevar. A vaga de frio não afetará o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo, de todo. A chuva no Algarve poderá render até 30 mm nos próximos 2 dias.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2020 às 11:26)

Esta fica emoldurada... Neve para Portalegre cidade na horária


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mar 2020 às 17:12)

Mas ja nevou varias vezes em Portalegre, claro que é sempre um evento muito incomum...


SpiderVV disse:


> Esta fica emoldurada... Neve para Portalegre cidade na horária


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mar 2020 às 17:33)

jamestorm disse:


> Mas ja nevou varias vezes em Portalegre, claro que é sempre um evento muito incomum...


Neve a sério na cidade, já lá vão uns anitos... eu que vivo a 600m de altitude, a última vez que nevou aqui foi em 2013, depois disso já ocorreram alguns episódios de neve a cotas mais altas, mas também não acredito muito que seja este evento a trazer neve à cidade, pelo menos a acumular, quando muito pode acumular em cotas mais altas, mas veremos, se há precipitação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mar 2020 às 17:55)

jamestorm disse:


> Mas ja nevou varias vezes em Portalegre, claro que é sempre um evento muito incomum...



Pouco comum nas últimas duas décadas, porque até então era raro o ano em que não caiam alguns flocos. Estudei cá no secundário e no superior e recordo-me de várias situações de neve na cidade.
Atenção que Portalegre também conhecida como a Cidade Branca. Segundo um dos meus professores do secundário, a alcunha não se devia somente ao casario branco típico da cidade, mas também ao facto de ser raro (em meados do século passado) o ano em que não nevava copiosamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mar 2020 às 18:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pouco comum nas últimas duas décadas, porque até então era raro o ano em que não caiam alguns flocos. Estudei cá no secundário e no superior e recordo-me de várias situações de neve na cidade.
> Atenção que Portalegre também conhecida como a Cidade Branca. Segundo um dos meus professores do secundário, a alcunha não se devia somente ao casario branco típico da cidade, mas também ao facto de ser raro (em meados do século passado) o ano em que não nevava copiosamente.


Verdade, outros tempos, hoje em dia caem meia dúzia de flocos e é uma festa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mar 2020 às 19:07)

Nem vale a pena fazer planos para os próximos 5 dias tão sempre a mudar as previsões...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2020 às 14:22)




----------



## camrov8 (1 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Orion disse:


> esperemos para ver essas famosas simulações as antigas previram mas estas que usam não sei o quê é que são fantásticas, até o dia de hoje estou a espera de simulações do passado que tenham acertado


esperemos para ver essas famosas simulações as antigas previram mas estas que usam não sei o quê é que são fantásticas, até o dia de hoje estou a espera de simulações do passado que tenham acertado


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2020 às 14:54)

Parece-me bastante óbvio que esse post da "suposta" simulação do modelo é uma partida de 1 de Abril...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2020 às 18:41)

Neste momento, temos uma situação interessante em Portugal Continental: 
- Uma frente ativa que segue para norte-nordeste, em direção às Beiras, ao Minho e ao Alto Alentejo;
- Aguaceiros fortes no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, diretamente relacionados com a frente; 
- Aguaceiros e trovoadas na Região de Lisboa, que poderão ser de granizo em alguns locais. 

Certamente uma situação típica de inverno a 1 de abril.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2020 às 20:12)

É curioso que, mesmo a menos de 24 horas dum evento interessante, os panoramas previstos pelos modelos ainda sejam tão distintos... 
O ECMWF prevê um verdadeiro "rio atmosférico" na metade ocidental da Península entre sábado e segunda em todo o país, e depois nos dias seguintes apenas a norte do Caldeirão. O AROME está semelhante ao ECMWF, mas prevê um rio atmosférico mais duradouro.  

Já o GFS praticamente não prevê quase nada. O ICON está semelhante ao americano...  

Desta vez é mesmo de esperar para ver o que acontece.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Abr 2020 às 00:05)

Incrível realmente a tão poucas horas do evento...
vamos aguardar e que seja pelo melhor, chuva é que se quer!



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso que, mesmo a menos de 24 horas dum evento interessante, os panoramas previstos pelos modelos ainda sejam tão distintos...
> O ECMWF prevê um verdadeiro "rio atmosférico" na metade ocidental da Península entre sábado e segunda em todo o país, e depois nos dias seguintes apenas a norte do Caldeirão. O AROME está semelhante ao ECMWF, mas prevê um rio atmosférico mais duradouro.
> 
> Já o GFS praticamente não prevê quase nada. O ICON está semelhante ao americano...
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Abr 2020 às 00:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso que, mesmo a menos de 24 horas dum evento interessante, os panoramas previstos pelos modelos ainda sejam tão distintos...
> O ECMWF prevê um verdadeiro "rio atmosférico" na metade ocidental da Península entre sábado e segunda em todo o país, e depois nos dias seguintes apenas a norte do Caldeirão. O AROME está semelhante ao ECMWF, mas prevê um rio atmosférico mais duradouro.
> 
> Já o GFS praticamente não prevê quase nada. O ICON está semelhante ao americano...
> ...


Segundo algumas páginas, a falta de tráfego aéreo devido ao Covid está a reduzir a eficácia das previsões.
O MeteoBadajoz por exemplo, publicou isto antes do evento desta semana porque as previsões mudaram muito de um momento para o outro:

A página LusoMeteo publicou também algo do género.

Para além da primavera ser uma estação de transição e provocar sempre uma grande incerteza nos modelos, esta situação toda ainda agrava mais isso. Na terça-feira era suposto ter ocorrido uma linha de instabilidade que se esfumou completamente de todos os modelos em menos de 12 horas, tanto que até havia aviso amarelo por parte da AEMET e do IPMA que não se justificou. Quanto à precipitação do próximo domingo, o ICON na saída das 18z, aproxima-se mais do europeu.
Vai-se acompanhando e tal como disseste, é ver o que acontece.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Abr 2020 às 11:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo algumas páginas, a falta de tráfego aéreo devido ao Covid está a reduzir a eficácia das previsões.
> O MeteoBadajoz por exemplo, publicou isto antes do evento desta semana porque as previsões mudaram muito de um momento para o outro:
> 
> A página LusoMeteo publicou também algo do género.
> ...


https://www.tempo.com/noticias/actualidade/a-pandemia-pode-prejudicar-a-previsao-do-tempo.html 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2020 às 13:44)

Veremos:

*Minha previsão*:

*Dia 4 (Sábado)* - Céu nublado. Vento moderado a forte de leste com rajadas até 60 km/h. Aguaceiros.



Máximas: 15ºC - 19ºC

mínimas: 7ºC - 11ºC


Estado do mar: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1.5 metros aumentando para 2 a 2.5 metros.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Previsão do IPMA*.

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade de sul
para norte.
Períodos de chuva fraca na região Sul a partir do meio da manhã,
estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões Centro e Norte a partir
da tarde, intensificando no litoral para o final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) no litoral, rodando para o quadrante sul
durante a manhã, sendo moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras
altas, com rajadas até 85 km/h.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas região Centro e Sul.

Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros, aumentando
para 2 a 2,5 metros.

Melhor previsão que esta, a quase uma semana de distância não é para todos, até a ondulação bate certo, puxa depois escrevem grandes textos com grandes desculpas que a culpa é dos modelos, afinal as previsões dos modelos não parecem estar tão erróneas como querem fazer passar.  

A previsão que faço é baseada na saída das 12 do GFS e do ECM de Domingo, mas só é publicada nas 2ª feiras às 8h da manhã. 

Os modelos com os dados todos também enganam-se às vezes no fds prevêm sol a uma semana de distância e depois chove e nesta semana não apresentou assim falhas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

A situação parece que está melhor do que o previsto. Ora vejam as imagens de satélite:  





Neste momento, temos uma sinopse interessante, com um ciclone a noroeste dos Açores e um anticiclone no Mediterrâneo. Isto faz com que a chuva e a humidade venha em direção à Península para depois ser desviada para norte. Uma sinopse muito parecida àquela que tivemos nos últimos meses no Litoral Norte, mas desta vez parece que vai abranger o país de norte a sul.  

Entretanto as previsões do IPMA melhoraram bastante ao nível de precipitação, prevendo precipitação para quase toda a semana. 
Previsão para Lisboa: 





Previsão para Castelo Branco: 





Para o Algarve a previsão é menos otimista, mas mesmo assim acho que as coisas ainda podem mudar, dada a instabilidade dos modelos:


----------



## srr (5 Abr 2020 às 11:16)

Impressão minha ou desde que a poluição caiu a pique, o clima tornou se mais estável e regular ?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2020 às 15:28)

O país hoje está a ser afetado por uma frente fria. Contudo, a parte fria nunca chega a tocar na Península Ibérica. Então porquê? 

A razão é simples: existe um enorme anticiclone no Mediterrâneo, que impede a entrada da frente mais para o Interior e, portanto, a chegada da massa de ar frio. Um fenómeno semelhante ao que o Litoral Norte teve em novembro, embora desta vez parece-me que pode afetar todo o país, e não só o Litoral Norte. 

Entretanto, uma linha de instabilidade aproxima-se de sudoeste e deverá afetar Portugal Continental já amanhã. Não está previsto nada para o Algarve, embora que, pela direção do deslocamento da linha, comece a achar que a previsão está errada... 





Entretanto, algumas zonas do interior leste da Península estarão a "escaldar", com temperaturas máximas em alguns lugares acima dos 25ºC nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2020 às 15:57)

Olhando para a sinóptica, não me admiraria que a humidade ficasse "comprimida" entre o núcleo depressionário e o anticiclone.
Se isso acontecer, nalguma zona que não consigo (obviamente) antever, poderíamos ver precipitação mais intensa.

Não sei se acontecerá. No outono, no 1º terço, por vezes vemos isso. As massas de ar húmido a entrar do Atlântico e o anticiclone posicionado entre o Mediterrâneo e o centro da Península. Essa massa de ar húmido fica comprimida e entra pelo interior do nosso território e leva a abundante precipitação.

Oxalá isso aconteça, não para estragos mas para providenciar água às zonas sequiosas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Abr 2020 às 16:05)

Porreiro era a dorsal africana ficar no norte durante uns tempo...


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Abr 2020 às 00:52)

Os ingleses dizem "mackerel sky, not long dry" e ontem em Lisboa à tarde o céu estava assim:


Este ditado é infalível!

Será que o correspondente português é "Céu às cavadelas: chuva às gabelas."?

Repesquei daqui, de um tópico do AnDré https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/proverbios-a-previsao-do-tempo.1812/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 14:36)

A sinóptica de hoje é semelhante à de ontem, com uma depressão a noroeste e um anticiclone no Mediterrâneo, que se estende em crista pela Europa Central e vai até à Escandinávia. 

Como se pode ver nas imagens de satélite, temos a frente atual a atravessar o Alto Alentejo, Centro e Norte do território, e, ainda no alto mar, as frentes que irão afetar o nosso território nos próximos dias (sobretudo na quarta e quinta). Amanhã, o dia deverá ser molhado de madrugada mas depois deveremos ter uma pequena "pausa". 





Esta sinóptica deverá continuar nos próximos dias, e não parece ser algo passageira:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2020 às 21:01)

É sensação minha ou a frente que supostamente iria afetar o território continental na quinta está demasiado próxima daqui? 





Os modelos não preveem nada para aqui amanhã, mas dado o facto de estarem todos marados, não me admirava que amanhã chovesse bem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Abr 2020 às 21:11)

Calor e trovoadas para o fim de semana!!
Diria excelente!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Abr 2020 às 12:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É sensação minha ou a frente que supostamente iria afetar o território continental na quinta está demasiado próxima daqui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A frente que eu dizia que estava demasiado próxima a Portugal, na realidade foi a que afetou a Região Sul nesta madrugada.  

Entretanto a sinóptica de hoje não está muito diferente da de ontem, com um ciclone no Atlântico e um anticiclone no Mediterrâneo. Contudo, já se consegue ver a nova frente que deverá afetar Portugal nos próximos dias:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2020 às 20:43)

A sinóptica do dia de hoje não é muito diferente dos últimos dias, apesar de não parecer... Continua um fortíssimo anticiclone no Mediterrâneo e uma pluma de humidade que se dirige para a Península e é desviada para norte, devido à influência do anticiclone. Contudo, o anticiclone neste momento parece que está mais "forte" e inclusive vai até ao meio da Península (abrange toda a metade oriental da Península Ibérica). A cor-de-rosa está a frente que nos irá afetar hoje.  

Algo me diz que, com a humidade "encurralada" em Portugal, na Galiza e em zonas bem adjacentes, os acumulados poderão ser bem generosos em locais inesperados (como aconteceu na passada segunda em vários locais do Alentejo). Logo veremos...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Abr 2020 às 09:51)

Ora bem parece que vamos ter uns dias consecutivos de chuva.
Acho que ninguém se pode queixar de falta de chuva para estes lados tem sido um fartote.
Reparem só na península ibérica e o resto da Europa..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Algo me diz que, com a humidade "encurralada" em Portugal, na Galiza e em zonas bem adjacentes, os acumulados poderão ser bem generosos em locais inesperados (como aconteceu na passada segunda em vários locais do Alentejo). Logo veremos...


O que eu disse que iria acontecer aconteceu, o que é interessante... Por que raio então é que eu não consigo ganhar o totoloto?  



Charlie Moreira disse:


> Reparem só na península ibérica e o resto da Europa.


É verdade, mas isso é o que eu tenho vindo a dizer desde há algum tempo. Aliás, essa questão está bem visível na última saída do ECMWF, com muita água prevista para a zona e muito pouca chuva prevista para grande parte da Europa. Também é possível ver a pluma de ar húmido que quando chega à Península é empurrada para norte. 





A pluma também tem vindo a atingir a Madeira, sobretudo a costa norte: 





Hoje a sinóptica é praticamente a mesma que a de ontem. Entretanto já se consegue ver uma nova frente a sul dos Açores que deverá afetar o tempo nos próximos dias.  





De salientar que, de acordo com os modelos, deveremos ter alguma instabilidade amanhã e no fim de semana, com este tempo abafado que tivemos até agora.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Abr 2020 às 16:28)

bandevelugo disse:


> Os ingleses dizem "mackerel sky, not long dry" e ontem em Lisboa à tarde o céu estava assim:
> 
> 
> Este ditado é infalível!
> ...



Aditando ao meu próprio post, lembrei-me hoje de ir ver um livro sobre meteorologia que comprei quando andava na faculdade, e que é uma tradução de original inglês ("Weather, a modern guide to forecasting") feita pelo saudoso Dr. Anthímio de Azevedo ("O tempo. Um guia actual da previsão", ed. Círculo de Leitores).

O Dr. Anthímio traduziu "mackerel sky" por "céu de cavala", o que me parece muito bem, face à dita cuja:

http://guiapescado.wwf.pt/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/287910.jpg

Proponho assim um novo provérbio meteorológico: "Céu de cavala, não demora a molhá-la". 

(Podia ser pior...)


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2020 às 18:59)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2020 às 19:15)

Apesar de permanecer uma pluma de ar húmido na metade ocidental da Península Ibérica, o anticiclone já está a dobrar para oeste, o que irá "romper" a pluma e permitir a formação duma gota fria por cá. Isto tem sido cá uma sorte para estes lados!  

Entretanto também já é possível ver o "mini-ciclone" que irá afetar Portugal Continental a partir de segunda.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2020 às 19:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Apesar de permanecer uma pluma de ar húmido na metade ocidental da Península Ibérica, o anticiclone já está a dobrar para oeste, o que irá "romper" a pluma e permitir a formação duma gota fria por cá. Isto tem sido cá uma sorte para estes lados!
> 
> Entretanto também já é possível ver o "mini-ciclone" que irá afetar Portugal Continental a partir de segunda.


Essa pequeno núcleo depressionário a sul dos Açores não nos vai afetar. Aquilo que nos vai afetar a partir de segunda-feira é a depressão que está a sul da Gronelândia e que se irá desprender da circulação normal, formando uma cut-off.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Abr 2020 às 20:22)

Parece que as barragens do sotavento e que estao a ganhar mais com estas chuvas. 
No resto Algarve e no Alentejo a situação melhorou qq coisa mas muito pouco!


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2020 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


>













Nos próximos dias o padrão atmosférico não vai diferir muito da média dos anos mais recentes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Neste momento, todo o Interior está coberto de "pontinhos amarelos". 





Esta é a sinóptica atual:  

Duas linhas de instabilidade no Alentejo; 
Uma linha de instabilidade entre Ourense e Viseu; 
Outra linha de instabilidade entre Ávila e o vale do Douro (em dissipação); 
Uma bela mancha de instabilidade no Médio Tejo; 
Um aguaceiro bem forte na Serra de São Mamede, a este de Portalegre; 
Aguaceiros dispersos na Serra Algarvia (em dissipação), Coruche, Serra Morena, Montes de Toledo, Serra de Gata/Gredos e Serra da Freita; 
Uma bela mancha de trovoadas que segue bem rentinha à fronteira a norte de Bragança, e que deverá afetar a região de Leão; 
No Litoral, como é costume, a nortada empurra tudo para fora da região. O ECMWF previa trovoadas na costa e errou por completo.

Nos próximos dias o tempo deverá mudar, com uma sequência de frentes a afetar todo o território.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Abr 2020 às 17:32)

Se houver lei da compensação preparem-se para um verão bem quentinho e sem chuva.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 17:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Se houver lei da compensação preparem-se para um verão bem quentinho e sem chuva.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Ou então o oposto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Abr 2020 às 18:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ou então o oposto...


Duvido tendo em conta os últimos anos...
Mas veremos a partir de maio estará o país nos 30°c e o

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Abr 2020 às 21:40)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Duvido tendo em conta os últimos anos...
> Mas veremos a partir de maio estará o país nos 30°c e o
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Eu sou da opinião que o verão será mais fresco 
Mas respeito os outros, apenas é a minha 
Logo veremos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 22:09)

joselamego disse:


> Eu sou da opinião que o verão será mais fresco
> Mas respeito os outros, apenas é a minha
> Logo veremos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Por mim, podia ser como no ano passado.  Foi quente por aqui, mas sem extremos. Compreendo que para quem vive no litoral a opinião seja diferente, porque no ano passado foi péssimo, mas como isto anda este ano por causa da pandemia pode não haver praia, nem nada para ninguém. Esperemos que não porque seria horrível, mas é uma grande possibilidade.  Assim sendo, podia ser novamente fresco, mas ninguém manda nisto e ainda bem. 
A verdade é que pode surgir um verão com fortes ondas de calor no interior e muita nortada no Litoral e ser uma desilusão para muitos como no ano passado e depois haver aqui uma valente discrepância nas opiniões.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2020 às 22:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Por mim, podia ser como no ano passado. Foi quente por aqui, mas sem extremos. Compreendo que para quem vive no litoral a opinião seja diferente, porque no ano passado foi péssimo, mas como isto anda este ano por causa da pandemia pode não haver praia, nem nada para ninguém. Esperemos que não porque seria horrível, mas é uma grande possibilidade. Assim sendo, podia ser novamente fresco, mas ninguém manda nisto e ainda bem.
> A verdade é que pode surgir um verão com fortes ondas de calor no interior e muita nortada no Litoral e ser uma desilusão para muitos como no ano passado e depois haver aqui uma valente discrepância nas opiniões.


Se o verão tiver fortes ondas de calor no Interior, então a água e a temperatura no Algarve estarão ótimas... Adicionando a nortada no litoral, o verão fica parecido com o de 2015. A ver vamos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2020 às 22:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Por mim, podia ser como no ano passado.  Foi quente por aqui, mas sem extremos. Compreendo que para quem vive no litoral a opinião seja diferente, porque no ano passado foi péssimo, mas como isto anda este ano por causa da pandemia pode não haver praia, nem nada para ninguém. Esperemos que não porque seria horrível, mas é uma grande possibilidade.  Assim sendo, podia ser novamente fresco, mas ninguém manda nisto e ainda bem.
> A verdade é que pode surgir um verão com fortes ondas de calor no interior e muita nortada no Litoral e ser uma desilusão para muitos como no ano passado e depois haver aqui uma valente discrepância nas opiniões.



Neste momento, não é o tempo que vai fazer no Verão que preocupa-me, mas sim, que o Verão traga mais a normalidade não tanto no calor mas sim ao nível da pandemia, que possamos sair, algum convívio sobretudo socializar, irmos à praia e que acima de tudo, a economia mexa alguma coisa, senão a crise económica pode ser bem mais catastrófica do que propriamente a pandemia e aí ficaremos bem pior. Quer a nível de auto estima e sobretudo para a maioria dos algarvios que trabalha com o turismo quer directamente quer indirectamente teremos um Verão sem estrangeiros, mas pelo menos, que o turismo nacional mexa alguma coisa é essa a minha esperança, mas sobretudo sair de casa, passear e ser mais livre senão isto pode tornar-se num clima depressivo.

Para quê desejar calor se depois não podemos usufruir dele, aí sim os dias serão bem mais penosos do que estes, que felizmente o sol não tem brilhado assim tanto e atenua mais as saudades de passear, caminhar à beira-mar e eu adoro fazer isto já começo a sentir essa falta, de ouvir o barulho das ondas, o cheiro a maresia e o mar faz tão bem para pensar, reflectir e sobretudo para meter as ideias na ordem.

Portanto, esperemos que o Verão nos traga o sol da esperança e sobretudo que traga mais a normalidade às nossas vidas.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, não é o tempo que vai fazer no Verão que preocupa-me, mas sim, que o Verão traga mais a normalidade não tanto no calor mas sim ao nível da pandemia, que possamos sair, algum convívio sobretudo socializar, irmos à praia e que acima de tudo, a economia mexa alguma coisa, senão a crise económica pode ser bem mais catastrófica do que propriamente a pandemia e aí ficaremos bem pior. Quer a nível de auto estima e sobretudo para a maioria dos algarvios que trabalha com o turismo quer directamente quer indirectamente teremos um Verão sem estrangeiros, mas pelo menos, que o turismo nacional mexa alguma coisa é essa a minha esperança, mas sobretudo sair de casa, passear e ser mais livre senão isto pode tornar-se num clima depressivo.
> 
> Para quê desejar calor se depois não podemos usufruir dele, aí sim os dias serão bem mais penosos do que estes, que felizmente o sol não tem brilhado assim tanto e atenua mais as saudades de passear, caminhar à beira-mar e eu adoro fazer isto já começo a sentir essa falta, de ouvir o barulho das ondas, o cheiro a maresia e o mar faz tão bem para pensar, reflectir e sobretudo para meter as ideias na ordem.
> 
> Portanto, esperemos que o Verão nos traga o sol da esperança e sobretudo que traga mais a normalidade às nossas vidas.


Subscrevo completamente!  Ainda falta algum tempo até ao verão e não vale a pena andar já a pensar no tempo que poderemos ter nessa altura e com esta situação toda, pensar que o verão possa vir a ser quente para mim é péssimo. Vamos andando um dia de cada vez e aproveitar esta semana com alguma animação a nível meteorológico. Na minha opinião, ainda bem que Abril segue assim e pode continuar, pois a chuva continua a ser necessária e quanto ao verão, logo se vê.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Abr 2020 às 01:24)

uma opinião de quem trabalha no "ramo" da saude; não, não vai haver normalidade porque o pior ainda não chegou, infelizmente.
e não confiem tantos nos números oficiais


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2020 às 14:43)

Por mim o Verão podia ser algo parecido ao ano passado com um Agosto/Setembro mais instável.
Acumulando bem agora com um Maio não muito quente e seco e depois um Verão ameno é o sonho para a agricultura.
O turismo esse já está quase perdido...Assim sempre dá para ter comidinha na mesa

Neste momento tenho o arvoredo em grande recuperação depois de muito dinheiro, tempo e suor despendidos e após um período seco memorável.
O minímo que posso ter agora é algum alívio e regozijo


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 14:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se o verão tiver fortes ondas de calor no Interior, então a água e a temperatura no Algarve estarão ótimas... Adicionando a nortada no litoral, o verão fica parecido com o de 2015. A ver vamos...



Nos últimos anos os fenómenos de nortada têm sido notavelmente persistentes no tempo no Algarve. Por isso a água tem estado «fria». Os mais velhos dizem que o normal são 3 dias de nortada. Temos tido períodos de uma ou duas semanas, com breves intervalos, que depois retornam. O normal no Algarve é brisa de sueste de manhã e de sudoeste durante a tarde; períodos curtos de nortada de 2 ou 3 dias; e períodos de «levante» também curtos, mas que são mais longos que os períodos de nortada. Na baía de Monte Gordo o normal é a temperatura da água do mar rondar os 22/23ºC, descer para 18/19º com nortadas persistentes e subir para 24/26ºC com levante.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 15:18)

frederico disse:


> Nos últimos anos os fenómenos de nortada têm sido notavelmente persistentes no tempo no Algarve. Por isso a água tem estado «fria». Os mais velhos dizem que o normal são 3 dias de nortada. Temos tido períodos de uma ou duas semanas, com breves intervalos, que depois retornam. O normal no Algarve é brisa de sueste de manhã e de sudoeste durante a tarde; períodos curtos de nortada de 2 ou 3 dias; e períodos de «levante» também curtos, mas que são mais longos que os períodos de nortada. Na baía de Monte Gordo o normal é a temperatura da água do mar rondar os 22/23ºC, descer para 18/19º com nortadas persistentes e subir para 24/26ºC com levante.


Eu não sei de onde vem essa perceção... Dois ou três anos não são o suficiente para determinar uma média... Esse padrão de que estás a falar aconteceu sobretudo nos anos de 2017 e 2019. 

Junho e julho de 2018 são exceções porque foram meses bem frios por todo o país, logo não entram nesta estatística. O mesmo com os meses de verão de 2014 (nesse caso, a nortada até nem foi lá muito forte, o tempo esteve foi mais frio do que o normal).


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 15:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não sei de onde vem essa perceção... Dois ou três anos não são o suficiente para determinar uma média... Esse padrão de que estás a falar aconteceu sobretudo nos anos de 2017 e 2019.
> 
> Junho e julho de 2018 são exceções porque foram meses bem frios por todo o país, logo não entram nesta estatística. O mesmo com os meses de verão de 2014 (nesse caso, a nortada até nem foi lá muito forte, o tempo esteve foi mais frio do que o normal).



Tens mais, por exemplo, 2007 e 2008.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2020 às 15:38)

frederico disse:


> Tens mais, por exemplo, 2007 e 2008.


Certo, mas mesmo assim 4 anos, ainda por cima bem espaçados, não são suficientes para determinar uma tendência. 

Pelo meio desses anos houve uns quantos que tiveram a temperatura da água do mar excelente. Caso de 2016, onde a temperatura da água do mar chegou aos 26°C em Tavira e aos 24°C na Costa Vicentina (isso sim é raro!). Ou de 2010, com 27°C em Monte Gordo e 31°C em Matalascañas. 

E mesmo em 2015, com alguma nortada, a água do mar no Algarve (no Sotavento) andou à volta dos 24°C. No Barlavento, por outro lado, a temperatura da água andava nos 18°C nesse ano.


----------



## frederico (13 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

Seria interessante termos dados históricos das medições feitas nas praias e não apenas da bóia de Faro que está longe da costa para podermos tirar estas dúvidas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 12:38)

Neste momento temos uma data de células pré-frontais que seguem para nordeste. Vai chovendo no Sul, como já estava previsto... 






A zona mais intensa ainda está bem a oeste e deverá atingir as regiões do Sul primeiro.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 13:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Neste momento temos uma data de células pré-frontais que seguem para nordeste. Vai chovendo no Sul, como já estava previsto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos ter finalmente uma noite de fogo-de-artifício aqui para a nossa zona? 

A propósito de trovoada: para mim, na região de Almada, o último ano digno de menção foi o de 2011 com dias bem interessantes na Primavera e depois em Novembro. Nesse mês de Outono houve várias noites com trovoadas intensas (e recordo-me bem pois nessa altura residia frente aos antigos estaleiros da Lisnave e vi a grua principal, bem como a antena de comunicações do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas, serem atingidas directamente por várias vezes), porém com a pressão atmosférica elevada salvo-erro à volta dos 1025hpa. Alguém me sabe explicar como é possível ocorrer trovoada com a pressão tão alta?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 13:53)

Microburst disse:


> Vamos ter finalmente uma noite de fogo-de-artifício aqui para a nossa zona?
> 
> A propósito de trovoada: para mim, na região de Almada, o último ano digno de menção foi o de 2011 com dias bem interessantes na Primavera e depois em Novembro. Nesse mês de Outono houve várias noites com trovoadas intensas (e recordo-me bem pois nessa altura residia frente aos antigos estaleiros da Lisnave e vi a grua principal, bem como a antena de comunicações do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas, serem atingidas directamente por várias vezes), porém com a pressão atmosférica elevada salvo-erro à volta dos 1025hpa. Alguém me sabe explicar como é possível ocorrer trovoada com a pressão tão alta?


Lembro-me muito bem das trovoadas em 2011. Há sobretudo uma noite de que eu nunca me irei esquecer: a noite dos horrores, de 18 para 19 de abril.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Abr 2020 às 14:40)

Microburst disse:


> Vamos ter finalmente uma noite de fogo-de-artifício aqui para a nossa zona?
> 
> A propósito de trovoada: para mim, na região de Almada, o último ano digno de menção foi o de 2011 com dias bem interessantes na Primavera e depois em Novembro. Nesse mês de Outono houve várias noites com trovoadas intensas (e recordo-me bem pois nessa altura residia frente aos antigos estaleiros da Lisnave e vi a grua principal, bem como a antena de comunicações do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cacilhas, serem atingidas directamente por várias vezes), porém com a pressão atmosférica elevada salvo-erro à volta dos 1025hpa. Alguém me sabe explicar como é possível ocorrer trovoada com a pressão tão alta?



A pressão atmosférica não é um "inibidor" de trovoadas. Estas são potenciadas por uma atmosfera instável, o que depende essencialmente do gradiente de temperatura desde a superfície até à troposfera. É um facto que situações de instabilidade estão normalmente associadas a pressões atmosféricas mais baixas à superfície, mas pode suceder a depressão ocorrer apenas em altitude e não ter expressão à superfície. Por vezes, basta uma pequena bolsa de ar mais frio em altitude, conjugado com algum aquecimento diurno à superfície, para instabilizar alguma camada da atmosfera, gerando correntes de ar ascendente (convecção) levando ao desenvolvimento do Cumulunimbus. Claro que existem alguns outros factores, por exemplo ajuda que o ar esteja relativamente húmido para atingir mais cedo a saturação e condensar quando é arrefecido ao subir na atmosfera, mas o mecanismo que inicia a formação de uma célula convectiva é a instabilidade criada por uma maior diferença de temperatura (densidade) entre dois níveis da atmosfera.


----------



## Microburst (14 Abr 2020 às 14:52)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A pressão atmosférica não é um "inibidor" de trovoadas. Estas são potenciadas por uma atmosfera instável, o que depende essencialmente do gradiente de temperatura desde a superfície até à troposfera. É um facto que situações de instabilidade estão normalmente associadas a pressões atmosféricas mais baixas à superfície, mas pode suceder a depressão ocorrer apenas em altitude e não ter expressão à superfície. Por vezes, basta uma pequena bolsa de ar mais frio em altitude, conjugado com algum aquecimento diurno à superfície, para instabilizar alguma camada da atmosfera, gerando correntes de ar ascendente (convecção) levando ao desenvolvimento do Cumulunimbus. Claro que existem alguns outros factores, por exemplo ajuda que o ar esteja relativamente húmido para atingir mais cedo a saturação e condensar quando é arrefecido ao subir na atmosfera, mas o mecanismo que inicia a formação de uma célula convectiva é a instabilidade criada por uma maior diferença de temperatura (densidade) entre dois níveis da atmosfera.



Obrigado pela explicação Jorge, finalmente consigo perceber.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2020 às 16:57)

As linhas de instabilidade, neste momento, movimentam-se no sentido oposto dos ponteiros de relógio... 






Logo, ainda muita coisa há de cair...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Abr 2020 às 21:58)

Aí vem ela para animar a nossa noite 






Ou não


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2020 às 23:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aí vem ela para animar a nossa noite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não porquê?  
Ainda não aparece no radar mas já aparece no satélite da Península. Não tarda muito ver-se-á no radar...


----------



## Marco pires (16 Abr 2020 às 15:01)

Não deu em nada, pelo menos aqui pelo pinhal novo deu muita chuva e ainda bem, mas nada de trovoada.
Na terça feira sim foi uma festa


----------



## Tyna (16 Abr 2020 às 15:05)

Por aqui Livramento-mafra ainda se ouviu bem a trovoada
e também vento, e atmosfera "pesada"


----------



## Marco pires (17 Abr 2020 às 00:44)

não está mau


----------



## Marco pires (18 Abr 2020 às 13:21)

O IPMA a dar aguaceiros e trovoadas para a parte da tarde.
Curioso que não vejo nada disso no satélite


----------



## joralentejano (18 Abr 2020 às 13:35)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA a dar aguaceiros e trovoadas para a parte da tarde.
> Curioso que não vejo nada disso no satélite


Se surgir alguma coisa é no interior Norte e Centro e deverá ser disperso. Nestas situações, as trovoadas formam-se em terra de um momento para o outro, daí não aparecer nada no satélite.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2020 às 14:09)

Marco pires disse:


> O IPMA a dar aguaceiros e trovoadas para a parte da tarde.
> Curioso que não vejo nada disso no satélite


Já há grandes células em crescimento a sul e este do Porto. 
https://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual


----------



## “METEO” ALGARVE (18 Abr 2020 às 15:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Já há grandes células em crescimento a sul e este do Porto.
> https://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual




Pela movimentação do radar creio que se irão dissipar até chegar a terra, ou então perderão muito do que possam estar a descarregar no mar. Veremos!


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

“METEO” ALGARVE disse:


> Pela movimentação do radar creio que se irão dissipar até chegar a terra, ou então perderão muito do que possam estar a descarregar no mar. Veremos!



O comentário do @João Pedro era relativo a convecção que se está a formar em terra, não no mar.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Abr 2020 às 18:27)

Previsão completamente talhada pelo IPMA


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2020 às 19:38)

Marco pires disse:


> Previsão completamente talhada pelo IPMA


Falhada? Mas, ocorreram aguaceiros em alguns locais.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Abr 2020 às 20:02)

Até há descargas elétricas, nessas células na zona de Vila Real.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Abr 2020 às 20:37)

parece-me falhada, tendo em conta as previsões que previam instabilidade generalizada no norte e centro e não situações pontuais e dispersas como tem estado a acontecer nesta tarde, em Lisboa chuva nem vê-la, muito menos trovoada.

RESUMO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros, em especial
nas regiões Norte e Centro e durante a tarde.

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado no Minho até final da manhã.
Aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde, sendo mais frequentes nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial durante
a tarde.
Vento fraco, soprando por vezes moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante
sul nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para o quadrante norte.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros durante a tarde, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
durante a tarde.
Vento fraco.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2020 às 20:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Falhada? Mas, ocorreram aguaceiros em alguns locais.



Por cá caiu uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 18 horas, ainda deu para molhar um pouco o chão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2020 às 14:04)

A maluquice nos modelos continua... A saída operacional ECMWF neste momento está completamente desfasado da média do ensemble. Ou seja, o modelo prevê, na realidade, bem mais do que mostra na saída operacional. 

Portanto, a previsão do ECMWF continua a mesma que há uns tempos: passagem da frente no dia 21 e instabilidade nos dias seguintes.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2020 às 20:46)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2020 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Previsão do ECM para amanhã, alguma chuva, mas nada de extraordinário.


Neste momento, confiar nos modelos é pura ilusão. Num dia preveem uma coisa, no outro preveem outra, com as saídas operacionais completamente desfasadas nos dias anteriores. É de esperar para ver o que acontece!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Abr 2020 às 20:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Neste momento, confiar nos modelos é pura ilusão. Num dia preveem uma coisa, no outro preveem outra, com as saídas operacionais completamente desfasadas nos dias anteriores. É de esperar para ver o que acontece!


Os modelos nem têm mudado assim tanto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2020 às 21:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos nem têm mudado assim tanto.


Por acaso até têm mudado algo. Há uns 2 dias o ECMWF previa quase 30 mm para diversas zonas do Interior. De um dia para o outro, cortou grande parte da instabilidade. Contudo, ora a saída operacional está em valores ridículos, ora está completamente desfasada.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Abr 2020 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


>


Isso era um sonho tornado realidade


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2020 às 08:51)

será que a instabilidade se mantém até final de Abril? Já vi que os modelos estão muito instáveis segundo o que dizem aqui...
Entretanto o IPMA na diária, retirou quase toda a chuva pra os próximos dias, só chove hoje segundo eles.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 09:20)

jamestorm disse:


> será que a instabilidade se mantém até final de Abril? Já vi que os modelos estão muito instáveis segundo o que dizem aqui...
> Entretanto o IPMA na diária, retirou quase toda a chuva pra os próximos dias, só chove hoje segundo eles.


Infelizmente, não me parece... Provavelmente tê-la-emos apenas em maio. 

Mais uma vez, a evolução dos modelos vai a favor das "predições" deste tipo do Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mototempoGoiherri/
"Si hoy es 31 de marzo... pasarán 6 días de calma....
Contar 6 más y llegará el verano a vuestra puerta!!
Vaticino que estas altas temperaturas que llegan, frenarán este maldito bicho (COVID-19) y harán que poco a poco volvamos al nuevo concepto de vida que nos depara....y que creo será mucho mejor de la que teníamos....
Mayo será el mes...El comienzo de un nuevo tiempo...."

E que tal se ele fosse para o raio que a parta?


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Abr 2020 às 10:30)

Para quem não entende aqui fica;
*Até a previsão do tempo foi afetada pela Covid-19*
Os efeitos da pandemia fazem-se sentir em todos os setores e nem a previsão do tempo escapa. Com a suspensão de voos em todo o mundo, a qualidade dos dados meteorológicos diminuiu com impacto na previsão do tempo.
https://www.tsf.pt/portugal/socieda...tempo-foi-afetada-pela-covid-19-12091771.html


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 11:06)

Os modelos tiraram a precipitação prevista para o próximo fim-de-semana.

A ver se chove bem hoje e amanhã pois há zonas do Sul com estações que ainda não fizeram a média do mês. A precipitação tem sido algo desigual. Parece um Abril chuvoso, mas não é. Os acumulados estão longe de outros anos com Abril chuvoso, em que superaram largamente os 100 mm. VRSA, por exemplo, deve ter até agora cerca de 50 mm acumulados, ultrapassando assim por pouco a média, mas duvido que algumas estações do Barlavento e do Litoral Alentejano estejam com 50 mm. Até agora estamos a ter apenas um mês normal, embora em alguns locais haja acumulados altos.

Em breve virão uns dias secos e chuva só lá para os últimos dias do mês na melhor das hipóteses.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Abr 2020 às 11:31)

Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2020 às 12:14)

Aí no Norte talvez, no resto do País não, por isso por mim sim chovia todos os dias, todas as horas, todos os minutos, todos os segundos. Estou a ver que temos de inventar o Meteoerasmus.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 12:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
> Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
> Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Por nós chovia a toda a hora no Sul do país pelo menos até Junho. Vocês no Norte estão a ter um ano hidrológico chuvoso e compreendo que já estejam fartos mas no Sul a seca é severa e crónica, foram muitos meses sem chuva, no Algarve tem sido uma seca pior que 2004/2005.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 12:19)

O CEPPM voltou a colocar precipitação para as tardes do próximo fim-de-semana no Interior Norte e Centro a estender-se para o Interior Sul no dia 27. 

É um põe e tira a todo o momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2020 às 12:25)

frederico disse:


> O CEPPM voltou a colocar precipitação para as tardes do próximo fim-de-semana no Interior Norte e Centro a estender-se para o Interior Sul no dia 27.
> 
> É um põe e tira a todo o momento.


O ECM a mostrar alguma instabilidade, lá para sexta-feira, mas tudo muito, muito indefinido, vamos ver é se não desaparece tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2020 às 12:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
> Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
> Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


E por ti, tínhamos 365 dias de sol e calor...


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 12:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> E por ti, tínhamos 365 dias de sol e calor...



Eu vivi muitos anos no Porto, em anos chuvosos nesta altura do ano o pessoal já está farto da chuva, e pior ainda é quando ela dura até Junho.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Abr 2020 às 12:50)

frederico disse:


> Eu vivi muitos anos no Porto, em anos chuvosos nesta altura do ano o pessoal já está farto da chuva, e pior ainda é quando ela dura até Junho.


Como me entendes 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2020 às 13:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
> Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
> Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Vem viver para o Sul, vais ver que não te arrependes! Boa comida, boa gente, bonitas planícies douradas e com clima quente e soalheiro!  

Sugiro a alguns membros o percurso inverso... Vão para o Norte, não se arrependerão! Boa gente, boa comida, bonitas paisagens verdejantes e um clima fresco e com muita chuvinha!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Abr 2020 às 13:14)

frederico disse:


> Eu vivi muitos anos no Porto, em anos chuvosos nesta altura do ano o pessoal já está farto da chuva, e pior ainda é quando ela dura até Junho.


A média de precipitação de 71/2000 para o Porto é cerca de 40mm, portanto se calhar não é assim tão incomum a chuva durar até junho no Norte. Tal como é normal por vezes chover em Julho e Agosto devido a frentes já dissipadas.
Até mesmo por aqui, até à altura do São João é (ou era) normal o tempo não estabilizar por completo, ou seja, por vezes aparecem uns dias de chuva e mais frescos nessa altura.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2020 às 13:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente, não me parece... Provavelmente tê-la-emos apenas em maio.
> 
> Mais uma vez, a evolução dos modelos vai a favor das "predições" deste tipo do Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/mototempoGoiherri/
> ...


Que pena..devia continuar a chover até Maio...e tempo assim fresco


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Abr 2020 às 13:25)

A frente de hoje vai ficar aquém do previsto...


----------



## cepp1 (20 Abr 2020 às 13:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
> Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
> Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


É malta sem filhos pequenos em casa em época de quarentena...tanto choraram e foi o outono, inverno, primavera 19-20 com chuva dentro do normal


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 14:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A frente de hoje vai ficar aquém do previsto...


Não comeces a prever o pior, está bem?


----------



## Tonton (20 Abr 2020 às 14:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por vocês chovia todos os dias todas as horas todos os minutos todos os segundos...
> Os solos já estão saturados e eu tb acabo por ficar... tanta reza reza para a chuva...
> Venha o tempo estável que é bem preciso.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Em tempo de confinamento, até convém que esteja assim (e mesmo assim ainda há malta que vai passear...  )


----------



## 1337 (20 Abr 2020 às 15:10)

Tenham compreensão, nós aqui estamos fartos de chuva, em Novembro e Dezembro nem consegui ver praticamente o sol. Até agora tivemos uma ou outra semana de tempo mais estável se tanto. Eu já disse e volto a repetir, trocava 500 mm que cairam aqui a mais pela toda a região sul numa boa


----------



## Marco pires (20 Abr 2020 às 15:16)

Zona de Lisboa tem estado nos últimos dias com chuva praticamente todos os dias, e já com capacidade de solo ou perto disso.
Até tem chovido mais a centro e sul que a norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2020 às 15:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A frente de hoje vai ficar aquém do previsto...


Vai, vai...


----------



## Nickname (20 Abr 2020 às 15:27)

Eu por aqui ainda não me fartei de chuva, apesar de  estar a ser um ano hidrológico algo chuvoso (1165mm, segue com um excesso de 200mm +/- em relação à média de 1 de Outubro a 30 de Abril).
Por mim pode chover até finais de Junho, depois sim pode vir tempo seco durante dois mesinhos, mas não muito quente se for possível!!!

Já para não falar que é mais importante e necessária a chuva a Sul, que o Sol a Norte!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 16:00)

@RedeMeteo E agora, ainda te queixas? 

Neste momento temos uma bela frente a atravessar o território de norte a sul, que se desloca para nordeste. 
Aquela mancha de precipitação (a vermelho) deverá atingir o Algarve esta tarde.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Abr 2020 às 16:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @RedeMeteo E agora, ainda te queixas?
> 
> Neste momento temos uma bela frente a atravessar o território de norte a sul, que se desloca para nordeste.
> Aquela mancha de precipitação (a vermelho) deverá atingir o Algarve esta tarde.


Sim.. serpa mal passou dos 5mm


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2020 às 16:13)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim.. serpa mal passou dos 5mm


Também não estava previsto muito mais que isso, não sei onde está o fiasco.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2020 às 16:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim.. serpa mal passou dos 5mm


Que é o que estava previsto...


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Abr 2020 às 16:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que é o que estava previsto...


Esperava uns 15mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperava uns 15mm



Acho que *o previsto *e *o que tu esperavas* não são bem a mesma coisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperava uns 15mm


Nenhum modelo dava 15mm para aí hoje.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Abr 2020 às 17:01)

O ECMWF previa 20 para as zonas de Almodóvar , Ferreira etc. E nao se concretizou 
https://www.tempo.pt/previsao_numerica/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 17:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF previa 20 para as zonas de Almodóvar , Ferreira etc. E nao se concretizou
> https://www.tempo.pt/previsao_numerica/



Previa 20mm para a frente?

O ECMWF até às 24h de hoje (portanto, nem vale a pena concluir já se choveu menos ou não que o previsto) previa isto:






Ou seja, pelo distrito de Beja, onde se inserem os concelhos que mencionaste, *no máximo*, teríamos acumulados até 20mm, *até às 24h*.

Até às 19h (ainda falta 1h30 até lá), é isto o que está previsto pelo ECMWF.






E nunca esquecer que a curto prazo não é o ECMWF nem o GFS os modelos que são aconselháveis... A curto-prazo, por norma, os modelos mesoescalares comportam-se melhor.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 18:44)

O evento não acabou, o pós-frontal às vezes acumula mais em alguns locais que a frente.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2020 às 19:13)

A AEMET colocava 5 a 10 mm e um pouco mais para o Litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Abr 2020 às 21:15)

está a dar-se uma rotação interessante da depressão em frente da zona de lisboa/cabo carvoeiro, acham que isto pode dar origem a chuva durante a noite/madrugada?
quanto a trovoadas estavam previstas, mas não se nota nenhuma actividade para já


----------



## Candy (20 Abr 2020 às 21:31)

Ouvi um roooonco! E tenho certeza que era mesmo um ronco! E grande...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Abr 2020 às 22:04)

Marco pires disse:


> está a dar-se uma rotação interessante da depressão em frente da zona de lisboa/cabo carvoeiro, acham que isto pode dar origem a chuva durante a noite/madrugada?
> quanto a trovoadas estavam previstas, mas não se nota nenhuma actividade para já





> Por acaso até está previsto que a depressão atinja a costa a sul de Lisboa esta noite. O modelo ECMWF, por exemplo, fala disso na última saída:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Citado do Seguimento Litoral Centro *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2020 às 15:55)

frederico disse:


> Sexta e sábado mais precipitação? Esperemos que sim mas tudo continua incerto.


Tudo muito incerto ainda, mas uma coisa é obviamente certa: os anticiclones estão bem longe daqui neste momento, e com uma depressão no Mar Mediterrâneo e um rio atmosférico no Atlântico, ao largo da costa portuguesa. Isto tem tudo um ótimo aspeto para a ocorrência de instabilidade ou até mesmo depressões localizadas do género das do Mediterrâneo no outono.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tudo muito incerto ainda, mas uma coisa é obviamente certa: os anticiclones estão bem longe daqui neste momento, e com uma depressão no Mar Mediterrâneo e um rio atmosférico no Atlântico, ao largo da costa portuguesa. Isto tem tudo um ótimo aspeto para a ocorrência de instabilidade ou até mesmo depressões localizadas do género das do Mediterrâneo no outono.


Já é visível nos modelos alguma instabilidade no final da semana, com as típicas trovoadas, veremos se se confirma ou não.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Abr 2020 às 15:51)

Para entrar em depressão.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (22 Abr 2020 às 20:42)

esperemos que se concretizem as previsões de mais um belo período de chuva, com trovoadas á mistura.
venha ela que nunca é demais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

Marco pires disse:


> esperemos que se concretizem as previsões de mais um belo período de chuva, com trovoadas á mistura.
> venha ela que nunca é demais


Maio promete ser um mês bem instável, de acordo com vários modelos! Esperemos que sim...


----------



## Devas (22 Abr 2020 às 23:46)

Achei interessante partilhar este artigo:

*Covid-19: Como a pandemia pode arruinar as previsões meteorológicas e os registos climáticos
As saídas para recolha de dados e manutenção de sensores estão paradas e isso pode comprometer décadas de trabalho
*
Se acharem pertinente movam para outro tópico mais propício.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2020 às 19:00)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2020 às 20:20)

Nas próximas horas deverá entrar uma mancha de precipitação pelo Algarve.  





Já é possível ver os ecos mais exteriores da mancha no radar:





Os acumulados divergem bastante entre modelos, e devido ao facto de os modelos estarem todos malucos e mudarem as previsões de um dia para o outro, eu sinceramente já nem me fio muito pelos modelos. Caia o que tiver que cair!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2020 às 21:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é diferente porque essa carta é para dia 6 e a que o @Orion publicou é para dia 2. O ECM nos dias 2 e 3 tem uma previsão idêntica à do GFS, com temperaturas a ultrapassar os 25ºC em muitos locais podendo chegar mesmo aos 30ºC. No entanto, ainda longe, mas o mais certo é termos um cheirinho a verão no próximo fim de semana.
> Os rios atmosféricos mal chegam ao Sul no inverno, quanto mais agora. Os acumulados previstos para o Algarve nos próximos dias é devido ao dia de amanhã. O que pode surgir a partir do que está nessa carta que publicas é uma cut-off, mas uma previsão quase a 240h, é irrelevante.



Diria mais, o que chover esta noite/madrugada e um pouco durante a manhã. Quanto aos rios atmosféricos no Algarve isso é praticamente uma miragem, ora no Algarve dominam as cut-off's e às vezes lá levamos com umas frentes moderadas a fortes que são quase um milagre acontecer, por isso, sem cut-off's temos a seca que temos tido, só a descida de depressões mais a sul em que as frentes são mais intensas é que deixam acumulados mais decentes.


----------



## mhenriques (27 Abr 2020 às 21:23)

Olá pessoal, desculpem desde já a minha possível ignorância, lol, hoje e amanhã, algumas zonas do país estão sob previsão moderada para raios ultravioletas, a minha questão é... Isso ajuda o combate de vírus pandémicos ou outros ,ou o índice embora seja nocivo, ainda é fraco para esse tipo de combate? Obrigado


----------



## jamestorm (27 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

Maio para mim já entra nos meses quentes do ano, algum calor no próximo fim de semana não me espanta.
Abril foi um mês bastante bom, aqui a minha zona a superar os 120 mm de precipitação, ou seja nada mau!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Abr 2020 às 22:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Cheirinho a verão no próximo fim de semana.  Ainda falta 1 semana, mas há bastante consenso.
> Para domingo:
> ECM:
> 
> ...


Felizmente o evento, se ocorrer, parece que será curto. Ainda há muitas incertezas, mas um abril com alguma instabilidade não está propriamente descartado.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2020 às 20:22)

Ontem por 0.1 mm Faro não foi a estação do IPMA com mais chuva do Continente. Faro teve 19.8 mm e uma estação no Minho acumulou 19.9 mm.


----------



## Majorcoma (28 Abr 2020 às 22:59)

Alguém sabe de algum site para consultar cartas meteorológicas e dados antigos?


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2020 às 23:25)

mhenriques disse:


> Olá pessoal, desculpem desde já a minha possível ignorância, lol, hoje e amanhã, algumas zonas do país estão sob previsão moderada para raios ultravioletas, a minha questão é... Isso ajuda o combate de vírus pandémicos ou outros ,ou o índice embora seja nocivo, ainda é fraco para esse tipo de combate? Obrigado


Off topic: Segundo li, o calor por si só pode não "matar" o vírus, mas pode ajudar a que tenha uma propagação mais lenta.
Convém referir, que este vírus ainda é um pouco desconhecido, portanto terão de ser feitos mais estudos, para percebemos o seu real comportamento.
O mais importante neste momento, é continuarmos com as medidas que temos tido, distanciamento social, lavagem frequente das mãos, uso de máscaras etc.


----------



## mhenriques (28 Abr 2020 às 23:55)

O


Davidmpb disse:


> Off topic: Segundo li, o calor por si só pode não "matar" o vírus, mas pode ajudar a que tenha uma propagação mais lenta.
> Convém referir, que este vírus ainda é um pouco desconhecido, portanto terão de ser feitos mais estudos, para percebemos o seu real comportamento.
> O mais importante neste momento, é continuarmos com as medidas que temos tido, distanciamento social, lavagem frequente das mãos, uso de máscaras etc.


Obrigado Davidmpd, realmente  no calor não está confirmado que mate o vírus, mas a radiação ultravioleta sim, a minha questão é se um aviso de nível 6 ou 7, como foi o caso de ontem e hoje, se nos ajuda ou não. Abraço


----------



## Tonton (28 Abr 2020 às 23:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Off topic: Segundo li, o calor por si só pode não "matar" o vírus, mas pode ajudar a que tenha uma propagação mais lenta.
> Convém referir, que este vírus ainda é um pouco desconhecido, portanto terão de ser feitos mais estudos, para percebemos o seu real comportamento.
> O mais importante neste momento, é continuarmos com as medidas que temos tido, distanciamento social, lavagem frequente das mãos, uso de máscaras etc.



Falaram nisso há uns tempos mas, olhando para o número de infectados nos países equatoriais e tropicais, não parece nada que a propagação seja muito lenta...


----------



## Tonton (29 Abr 2020 às 00:03)

mhenriques disse:


> O
> 
> Obrigado Davidmpd, realmente  no calor não está confirmado que mate o vírus, mas a radiação ultravioleta sim, a minha questão é se um aviso de nível 6 ou 7, como foi o caso de ontem e hoje, se nos ajuda ou não. Abraço



*There’s only one type of UV that can reliably inactivate Covid-19 – and it’s extremely dangerous.*


Conclusão: o tipo de UV (UVC) que o matariam, também não nos deixariam vivos...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2020 às 10:38)

Tonton disse:


> Falaram nisso há uns tempos mas, olhando para o número de infectados nos países equatoriais e tropicais, não parece nada que a propagação seja muito lenta...


Por isso eu disse que têm de ser feitos muitos mais estudos, para sabermos o real comportamento deste vírus.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Abr 2020 às 11:37)

Tonton disse:


> Falaram nisso há uns tempos mas, olhando para o número de infectados nos países equatoriais e tropicais, não parece nada que a propagação seja muito lenta...


A temperatura não será o único fator a ter em conta. Certamente que a humidade relativa também influencia a integridade do vírus fora do hospedeiro. E nesse aspeto, não podemos comparar o clima do nosso país com o clima dos países tropicais. Trata-se de um vírus com invólucro de bicamada fosfolipídica (semelhante à membrana celular), o que o torna muito vulnerável... daí ser tão importante (e tão fácil...) a lavagem muito cuidada e frequente das mãos e superfícies. Além disso, as regras de distanciamento social (não confundir com confinamento) são outro forte instrumento de auxílio à limitação da propagação do vírus. Está (quase) tudo nas nossas mãos, por assim dizer!!!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Abr 2020 às 12:18)

Penso que hoje será o ultimo dia com chuva para as próximas semanas...
E Abril fez jus ao seu nome, houve mta chuva e veio ajudar bastante a repor onde faltava!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2020 às 12:32)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que hoje será o ultimo dia com chuva para as próximas semanas...
> E Abril fez jus ao seu nome, houve mta chuva e veio ajudar bastante a repor onde faltava!



Depois do episódio de calor parece haver condições para a ocorrência de algumas trovoadas, veremos... Mas antes disso ainda teremos alguma chuva no litoral norte, em especial Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 12:48)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que hoje será o ultimo dia com chuva para as próximas semanas...


Eu não penso dessa maneira... Dada a sinóptica prevista para a próxima semana, até diria que poderemos ter cut-offs e rios atmosféricos a abranger regiões mais a sul. Ainda tudo muito incerto, mas logo veremos!


----------



## jamestorm (29 Abr 2020 às 14:30)

Isso era bem fixe! A aguardar evolução dos modelos...


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não penso dessa maneira... Dada a sinóptica prevista para a próxima semana, até diria que poderemos ter cut-offs e rios atmosféricos a abranger regiões mais a sul. Ainda tudo muito incerto, mas logo veremos!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2020 às 17:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não penso dessa maneira... Dada a sinóptica prevista para a próxima semana, até diria que poderemos ter cut-offs e rios atmosféricos a abranger regiões mais a sul. Ainda tudo muito incerto, mas logo veremos!


Eu discordo dessa análise... tudo vai depender de uma depressão a oeste do continente, e a maioria dos modelos colocaram ela a avançar para Norte, portanto só Norte( especialmente) é que poderiam sentir alguns dos seus efeitos, mas ainda está algo indefinido a sua deslocação,  não me parece que vá haver grandes chuvas no sul nos próximos tempos, mas quem sabe possa estar eu errado, veremos.


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 17:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu discordo dessa análise... tudo vai depender de uma depressão a oeste do continente, e a maioria dos modelos colocaram ela a avançar para Norte, portanto só Norte( especialmente) é que poderiam sentir alguns dos seus efeitos, mas ainda está algo indefinido a sua deslocação,  não me parece que vá haver grandes chuvas no sul nos próximos tempos, mas quem sabe possa estar eu errado, veremos.


Pois é, parece que só o Norte se vai safar com chuva nos próximos tempos, por mim não me importava, mas ainda bem que tivemos chuva este mês.


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2020 às 17:39)




----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2020 às 17:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu discordo dessa análise... tudo vai depender de uma depressão a oeste do continente, e a maioria dos modelos colocaram ela a avançar para Norte, portanto só Norte( especialmente) é que poderiam sentir alguns dos seus efeitos, mas ainda está algo indefinido a sua deslocação,  não me parece que vá haver grandes chuvas no sul nos próximos tempos, mas quem sabe possa estar eu errado, veremos.



A semana entre 11/05 a 17/05 mostra uma tendência para temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média em todo o território, dado estar na 3ª semana é muito incerta e é a única que mostra alguma coisa segundo o ECMWF.

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2020 às 17:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A semana entre 11/05 a 17/05 mostra uma tendência para temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média em todo o território, dado estar na 3ª semana é muito incerta e é a única que mostra alguma coisa segundo o ECMWF.
> 
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


Sim, é verdade mas estava a falar mais no curto prazo, até 10 dias, aí já estamos um pouco mais longe, embora o GFS até mostre algo de interessante nessa semana, mas lá está, ainda longe da previsão e poderá mudar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

Não sei o que poderá acontecer, mas há uma coisa que sei perfeitamente, que é que não vale a pena choramingar tão cedo. Logo se verá!


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 18:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei o que poderá acontecer, mas há uma coisa que sei perfeitamente, que é que não vale a pena choramingar tão cedo. Logo se verá!


Amigo Charneca, eu acho que não há ninguém aqui a choramingar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 18:03)

Majorcoma disse:


> Amigo Charneca, eu acho que não há ninguém aqui a choramingar...


Alguns começam logo que venha um episódio anticiclónico...  Até parece que é o fim do mundo!


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 18:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alguns começam logo que venha um episódio anticiclónico...  Até parece que é o fim do mundo!


Não vi ninguém a choramingar, apenas a constatar aquilo que está nos modelos.


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 18:32)

Majorcoma disse:


> Alguém sabe de algum site para consultar cartas meteorológicas e dados antigos?


Se alguém me pudesse responder agradecia.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2020 às 18:37)

Majorcoma disse:


> Se alguém me pudesse responder agradecia.


Arquivo de cartas Meteorológicas podes consultar aqui 

Fichas Climatológicas 1971/2000 de diversas estações do IPMA aqui 

São apenas exemplos, certamente haverão outras opções.


----------



## Majorcoma (29 Abr 2020 às 20:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Arquivo de cartas Meteorológicas podes consultar aqui
> 
> Fichas Climatológicas 1971/2000 de diversas estações do IPMA aqui
> 
> São apenas exemplos, certamente haverão outras opções.


Sim é isso, mas não há outro site onde possa consultar dados de temperatura, precipitação etc?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

Majorcoma disse:


> Sim é isso, mas não há outro site onde possa consultar dados de temperatura, precipitação etc?


Portal do Clima


----------



## Tonton (29 Abr 2020 às 22:12)

Majorcoma disse:


> Sim é isso, mas não há outro site onde possa consultar dados de temperatura, precipitação etc?



O wunderground tem mas o histórico é pequeno, só é maior para as estações de aeroportos, exemplo de Lisboa:

https://www.wunderground.com/history/daily/pt/lisbon/LPPT/date/2016-11-11

Por exemplo, para Castelo Branco, dá a referência do aeroporto de Badajoz.... 

https://www.wunderground.com/history/daily/pt/castelo-branco/LEBZ


----------



## Tonton (29 Abr 2020 às 22:22)

Tonton disse:


> O wunderground tem mas o histórico é pequeno, só é maior para as estações de aeroportos, exemplo de Lisboa:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/history/daily/pt/lisbon/LPPT/date/2016-11-11
> 
> ...



Na Pordata tabém tens hipótese de consultar o histórico de alguns dados:

Precipitação do mês com maior precipitação

Precipitação total

Temperatura máxima do ar

Temperatura máxima do mês mais quente do ano

Temperatura média do ar

Temperatura mínima do ar

Temperatura mínima do mês mais frio do ano

https://www.pordata.pt/Subtema/Portugal/Poluição+Atmosférica+e+Clima-86


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mai 2020 às 11:54)

Vamos ver se se desenha a ideia de um Maio instável e algo quente em vez de um Maio quente e seco. Neste momento é possível alguma instabilidade lá para a segunda semana mas em previsões anteriores também apontavam para um ínicio de Mês mais instável e que foi lentamente desaparecendo. Qualquer das formas já era necessária alguma estabilidade depois de um Abril fresco e húmido. 
Essa estabilidade com entrada de algum calor também poderá potenciar algo diferente mais para a frente.
Ainda nada está perdido!


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2020 às 15:04)

*Environment minister: drought is ‘catastrophic’, worst in 500 years*

Não pode ser sempre os mesmos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mai 2020 às 15:05)

Previsão para estas bandas.
Nem mexia mais!!!






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 16:06)

Penhas Douradas: a estação desapareceu dos mapas online desde 26 de Abril. Alguém sabe o que aconteceu?


----------



## Nickname (3 Mai 2020 às 16:10)

Guarda e Covilhã também andam desaparecidas!!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2020 às 16:26)

Muito provavelmente falhas nos routers ou na rede, com o COVID é mais difícil fazer manutenção.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2020 às 18:02)

Nickname disse:


> Guarda e Covilhã também andam desaparecidas!!





SpiderVV disse:


> Muito provavelmente falhas nos routers ou na rede, com o COVID é mais difícil fazer manutenção.



Isso significa que os dados são perdidos ou são mesmo assim guardados na estação? Guarda pertence ao grupo das estações que têm a maior série de observações da rede nacional.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2020 às 19:00)

Se o problema for de rede os dados não são perdidos.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mai 2020 às 00:26)

Não sei se é só impressão minha, mas tenho sentido muito mais calor dentro de casa nestes últimos 2/3 dias, embora só no domingo tenha estado calor


----------



## Sanxito (6 Mai 2020 às 17:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Não sei se é só impressão minha, mas tenho sentido muito mais calor dentro de casa nestes últimos 2/3 dias, embora só no domingo tenha estado calor


Boa tarde. 
Aqui por casa senti o mesmo, e os termómetros não mentem. Penso que as mínimas altas também têm contribuído para que haja menos perdas de calor, além da radiação solar que está bem forte. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Mai 2020 às 18:19)

Nesta altura não era para o IPMA ter já disponível o resumo climatológico de abril, para Portugal continental? O dos Açores já está

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Mai 2020 às 23:15)

frederico disse:


> A partir de Sábado a precipitação deve regressar ao Sul do país e ficar por uma semana, com intervalos pelo meio. Olhando para o GFS talvez se façam as médias, 20 a 40 mm no Algarve e 40 a 60 mm no Alentejo. Esta até pode ser a última série de eventos de precipitação no Sul até ao próximo Outono...
> 
> O presente ano hidrológico será seco, a não ser que para a semana se acumulem 50 mm e depois apareça uma cut-off maluca que deixe 100 mm. Pode acontecer, mas é muito pouco provável.


O ano hidrológico será, com certeza, seco. No entanto, o valor da precipitação recuperou bastante desde março, no Algarve. Até março, Vila Real de Santo António tinha um acumulado de aproximadamente 150 mm. Desde então choveu bastante por lá... Diria que, nestes últimos dois meses, o acumulado aumentou para os 300 mm. Um maio com 50 mm faria o acumulado de Vila Real subir para os 350 mm, o que até nem é nada mau dado o que tivemos em 2019 em certos locais.  

A ver se o próximo ano hidrológico é (finalmente) chuvoso no Algarve!


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Mai 2020 às 17:31)

Sempre para os mesmos, respeita miraculosamente a fronteira  Grande fiasco até mesmo no interior Norte esta tarde


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sempre para os mesmos, respeita miraculosamente a fronteira  Grande fiasco até mesmo no interior Norte esta tarde


Inda trobeijou nas Tierras de Miranda, pul mapa.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Mai 2020 às 18:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Inda trobeijou nas Tierras de Miranda, pul mapa.


Talvez sim talvez não, há sempre algum erro associado no local assinalado da descarga


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2020 às 20:54)

Os meteogramas do GFS na última saída puxou bastante nos acumulados previstos para a próxima semana. Praticamente preveem pelo menos 50 mm em toda a região sul, sendo que algumas zonas terão possivelmente bem mais, fruto da orografia. Veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 19:54)

Para aqueles que já andam a adivinhar presságios maus, queria salientar que muita instabilidade ainda está por vir, como dá para ver nesta imagem de satélite.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para aqueles que já andam a adivinhar presságios maus, queria salientar que muita instabilidade ainda está por vir, como dá para ver nesta imagem de satélite.


E tu adivinhas sempre presságios bons, haja paciência.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2020 às 20:24)

De qualquer forma antes que comece a picardia, sim, vai chover mais, haverá mais instabilidade de noite. Mas não é aquela linha grande a NW.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 20:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para aqueles que já andam a adivinhar presságios maus, queria salientar que muita instabilidade ainda está por vir, como dá para ver nesta imagem de satélite.


Santo Deus... Mas será que não é possível haver um equilíbrio...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mai 2020 às 20:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os meteogramas do GFS na última saída puxou bastante nos acumulados previstos para a próxima semana. Praticamente preveem pelo menos 50 mm em toda a região sul, sendo que algumas zonas terão possivelmente bem mais, fruto da orografia. Veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias...


Sinceramente o meu desejo é que haja 500 ou mesmo 1000mm para toda a região sul..
De Aveiro pra cima sol durante 2 semanas e 2 dias de chuva intercalado e está bom.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (10 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Parece ameaçador. Dois núcleos um atrás do outro. Alguém mais entendido pode dar uma explicação
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 16:14)

1337 disse:


> Se fosse 12 graus acima era notícia , assim é normal e não se passa nada.


E por cá é o oposto. Sempre que estão 12 graus acima da média, não há notícias. Se for o contrário, já é falado por todos os jornais e revistas do país. 
Enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 16:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E por cá é o oposto. Sempre que estão 12 graus acima da média, não há notícias. Se for o contrário, já é falado por todos os jornais e revistas do país.
> Enfim...


Verdade, então se for um verão fresco, é a praia estragada, fazem reportagens como se fosse o fim do mundo, mas quando está calor fora de época, como aconteceu, por exemplo em Fevereiro deste ano onde tivemos dias e dias acima dos 20°c, aí já ninguém se queixa.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2020 às 16:33)

Este ia desiludir algumas pessoas


----------



## 1337 (11 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Verdade, então se for um verão fresco, é a praia estragada, fazem reportagens como se fosse o fim do mundo, mas quando está calor fora de época, como aconteceu, por exemplo em Fevereiro deste ano onde tivemos dias e dias acima dos 20°c, aí já ninguém se queixa.


Sim também é verdade..


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2020 às 16:45)

romeupaz disse:


> Parece ameaçador. Dois núcleos um atrás do outro. Alguém mais entendido pode dar uma explicação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É uma depressão com 2 núcleos secundários.

O da esquerda é em altitude (bolsa de ar frio). Não tem muita expressão à superfície.

O da direita está 'verticalmente empilhado'. Ou seja, tem expressão à superfície e em altitude.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 12:49)

Nesta tarde, e como já estava previsto, vão surgindo células no Centro e Sul.  





Já a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, é provável que venham a ser afetados por esta massa nebulosa pela tarde, dada a movimentação da mesma (para noroeste):


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

srr disse:


> Antigamente as trovoadas de MAIO,
> 
> Desenvolviam se da parte da tarde, com a radiação solar,
> 
> ...



Já que se falou das trovoadas de "antigamente"...já andava para fazer um post sobre isso há algum tempo. Mas na verdade é um pouco relativo.

Também sempre tive essa ideia, que as trovoadas de maio ou de verão desapareceram bastante. Nasci em 1995 e vi bem como era o tempo por cá no litoral, lembro-me mais ou menos a partir de 2004. Simplesmente havia quase sempre uma depressão ou mais (cut-off) a SW/S de Lisboa por ano, que são praticamente a única hipótese de haver trovoadas mais severas no litoral.

Há pouco tempo lembrei-me de ir pesquisar cartas meteorológicas antigas em massa, quase até 1900, para tentar perceber se foi só nesse período que houve de facto muitas ou se costumavam acontecer com frequência. E confirmei, a década de 2010-2019 foi das que teve menos cut-off's a SW (entre maio e setembro) nos últimos cem anos. E as décadas de 80/90 e principalmente 2000 foram das que tiveram mais/melhores. Fiquei algo perplexo.

Por isso que tanto se diz cá pelo litoral que antigamente as trovoadas é que eram. Acaba por ser verdade mas não significa que tenham extinguido de vez (espero eu lol), foi só uma década muito má.

Cartas dos anos 80 até agora, mostrando cut-off's a SW/S de Lisboa. Óbvio que faltam alguns episódios que poderão ter gerado grandes trovoadas mas neste caso estou a falar no litoral/costa e durante o dia.

80/89








90/99








00/09







2007/19





A década de 2010 nem dá para fazer uma imagem completa.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 17:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já que se falou das trovoadas de "antigamente"...já andava para fazer um post sobre isso há algum tempo. Mas na verdade é um pouco relativo.
> 
> Também sempre tive essa ideia, que as trovoadas de maio ou de verão desapareceram bastante. Nasci em 1995 e vi bem como era o tempo por cá no litoral, lembro-me mais ou menos a partir de 2004. Simplesmente havia quase sempre uma depressão ou mais (cut-off) a SW/S de Lisboa por ano, que são praticamente a única hipótese de haver trovoadas mais severas no litoral.
> 
> ...


Tantas histórias que ouço sobre grandes trovoadas também aqui na zona antigamente, uma que trouxe granizo que partiu persianas, outra que fez com que o rio galgasse pontes e a água chegasse a locais que eu acho praticamente impossíveis, entre outras...
Como é óbvio não desejo tais situações, mas só por aqui se vê como tem sido tudo mais "soft".
Até mesmo eu sendo de 2000, tenho noção que os últimos anos têm sido fracos neste sentido. Ainda assisti a trovoadas valentes.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Esta cut-off de Verão foi responsável pela maior trovoada que assisti aqui no Porto até ao momento, foi em meados de  Agosto de 1987, já lá vão 33 anos.. 

Uma frequência brutal de relâmpagos ( a maioria nuvem/solo) diria uns 4/5 por segundo, em varias direcções e distâncias, que faziam um barulho constante e muito alto, chuva torrencial, isto durou uns 40 minutos com a luz a ter falhas constantes.

Antes da trovoada ( que veio de S/SE  ao fim da tarde/início da noite) já se ouvia ao longe um ribombar contínuo, sem pausas, e com o céu muito escuro ( chegou a ter tonalidades ligeiramente esverdeadas/azuladas) no quadrante Sul e SE, era algo assustador, pois o ribombar ainda bastante longínquo não parava..

Em termos de frequência de actividade eléctrica, nunca mais assisti a um espectáculo destes aqui no Porto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 17:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Tantas histórias que ouço sobre grandes trovoadas também aqui na zona antigamente, uma que trouxe granizo que partiu persianas, outra que fez com que o rio galgasse pontes e a água chegasse a locais que eu acho praticamente impossíveis, entre outras...
> Como é óbvio não desejo tais situações, mas só por aqui se vê como tem sido tudo mais "soft".
> Até mesmo eu sendo de 2000, tenho noção que os últimos anos têm sido fracos neste sentido. Ainda assisti a trovoadas valentes.



Eu mais a minha mãe vimos o carro ser todo amolgado por uma saraivada em setembro de 2004, mesmo à States. 

Ficamos mal habituados. Só queria trocar a década de 2010 pela de 2000. Teríamos hoje registos incríveis. Pena que o que há daquela altura neste fórum se ter perdido quase tudo.

Mas a verdade é que reparei que também haviam períodos muito calmos há uns bons anos atrás. Nem sempre acontecia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 17:53)

Snifa disse:


> Esta cut-off de Verão foi responsável pela maior trovoada que assisti aqui no Porto até ao momento, foi em meados de  Agosto de 1987, já lá vão 33 anos..
> 
> Uma frequência brutal de relâmpagos ( a maioria nuvem/solo) diria uns 4/5 por segundo, em varias direcções e distâncias, que faziam um barulho constante e muito alto, chuva torrencial, isto durou uns 40 minutos com a luz a ter falhas constantes.
> 
> ...



Pois, dessas só a cada 20/30 anos. É preciso unirem-se os astros quase.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2020 às 18:00)

Eu também concordo, pelo menos por aqui as trovoadas, têm diminuído quer em quantidade, quer em intensidade, lembro-me de belas trovoadas que vinham de Espanha e descarregavam aqui, hoje em dia raramente isso acontece, e quando aparece alguma trovoada é quase sempre fraca.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu mais a minha mãe vimos o carro ser todo amolgado por uma saraivada em setembro de 2004, mesmo à States.
> 
> Ficamos mal habituados. Só queria trocar a década de 2010 pela de 2000. Teríamos hoje registos incríveis. Pena que o que há daquela altura neste fórum se ter perdido quase tudo.
> 
> Mas a verdade é que reparei que também haviam períodos muito calmos há uns bons anos atrás. Nem sempre acontecia.



Essa de 2004 . Talvez a mais severa que já passou aqui por Braga, não? Ainda gostava de presenciar uma dessas aqui.
Ainda consegui guardar estas imagens com má qualidade, pois já só aparecia na miniatura do google, dos registos aqui no forúm.
Parecia trazer uma monumental shelf cloud ao chegar aqui e ainda produziu um tornado em Vila Verde.









Aqui a imagem de satélite do WorldView da Nasa com ela quase a chegar aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 19:02)

Por aqui as trovoadas tornaram-se tão raras que quando oiço trovões ao longe ou ao perto, fico pasmado. 

Aqui está uma lista dos dias em que ocorreu trovoada por aqui, nos últimos 3 anos (que eu me lembra):  

- 15 de abril de 2020; 
- 13 de abril de 2020; 
- 24 de agosto de 2019;
- 6 de março de 2019; 
- 22 de novembro de 2018; 
- 9 de março de 2018; 
- 3 de novembro de 2017;
- 17 de junho de 2017; 
- 28 de março de 2017;
- 17 de março de 2017; 
- 27 de março de 2017;
- 30 de janeiro de 2017. 

Acho que a quantidade de dias diz muita coisa... O último ano "bom" ao nível de trovoadas foi 2016, e sobretudo os meses de fevereiro e maio. Diria até que em 2016 o número de dias com trovoada foi superior ao do período 2017-2020. Impressionante... 

E é curioso que há 2 anos atrás até tinha medo de trovões. Com esta inexistência de trovoadas, perdi o medo, e agora até os acho espetaculares.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 19:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Essa de 2004 . Talvez a mais severa que já passou aqui por Braga, não? Ainda gostava de presenciar uma dessas aqui.
> Ainda consegui guardar estas imagens com má qualidade, pois já só aparecia na miniatura do google, dos registos aqui no forúm.
> Parecia trazer uma monumental shelf cloud ao chegar aqui e ainda produziu um tornado em Vila Verde.
> 
> ...



Vieste para Braga quando?

Ainda tenho uma imagem bem forte na memória desse bicho a aproximar-se. Tinha uns tons apocalípticos. Estava numa casa de familiares em Vila Verde, e saímos de carro para casa pouco antes de ela passar. Que inteligentes. 

Resultado, carro começa a ser apedrejado quando estávamos na via rápida. A sorte foi termos parado debaixo de um viaduto.

Em termos de intensidade foi a maior dos últimos 20 anos, porém em 2006 passou outra provável supercélula de raspão a oeste, na madrugada de 13 de Junho, com relâmpagos constantes, alguns deles bem perto. Em termos de atividade eléctrica foi a mais assustadora que vi.

Em julho de 2006 houve trovoadas brutais a Este uns três dias seguidos. Morriam ao chegar cá mas ainda dava para ver um show incrível. Em 2007 também foi muito bom. Até perdia a conta da quantidade de vezes que vinham trovoadas de SE em dias de calor. Basta olhar para essas cartas para perceber porquê. Eram cut-off's com fartura.

Anos mais tarde tivemos bom eventos mas mais no inverno. A 23 de Fevereiro de 2010 foi a última vez que caíram aqui altos calhaus. uns 4 cm. Tinha muitas fotos alojadas no imageshack mas perdeu-se tudo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2020 às 20:02)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Anos mais tarde tivemos bom eventos mas mais no inverno. A 23 de Fevereiro de 2010 foi a última vez que caíram aqui altos calhaus. uns 4 cm. Tinha muitas fotos alojadas no imageshack mas perdeu-se tudo.



Cada vez que pesquiso coisas antigas no fórum sinto uma facada em cada foto que vejo que se perdeu  Por isso é que agora tento manter sempre uma cópia no meu computador das coisas que publico aqui no fórum. Se houvesse malta com fotos no imageshack e que ainda as tenha no seu computador era muito valioso que tentassem republicá-las nos posts originais.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mai 2020 às 20:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já que se falou das trovoadas de "antigamente"...já andava para fazer um post sobre isso há algum tempo. Mas na verdade é um pouco relativo.
> 
> Também sempre tive essa ideia, que as trovoadas de maio ou de verão desapareceram bastante. Nasci em 1995 e vi bem como era o tempo por cá no litoral, lembro-me mais ou menos a partir de 2004. Simplesmente havia quase sempre uma depressão ou mais (cut-off) a SW/S de Lisboa por ano, que são praticamente a única hipótese de haver trovoadas mais severas no litoral.
> 
> ...


Isso veio a reforçar a minha sensação de que tem havido uma grande ausência de trovoadas nestes últimos anos. Já não apanhei com os Maios do passado, tipo anos 80/90, mas lembro-me de há 10/15 anos atrás assistir a grandes trovoadas nesta altura do ano, mas também durante o outono e até mesmo durante o Verão, especialmente em Agosto. Perdi a conta ao número de vezes em que ficava à janela a ver o espetáculo e a minha mãe assutada gritava para eu vir para dentro  Isto para não falar nas grandes diretas noturnas, mesmo em tempos de escola, que fazia durante os meses de Outubro/Novembro para assistir ao aparato elétrico que as linhas de instabilidade nos traziam  

No entanto, desde 2010 para cá, o tempo tem vindo a tornar-se bem mais estável e poucas foram as vezes em que assistimos a estes episódios de instabilidade. Os meses de Maio e Outubro que eram reis e senhores, parecem estar a tornar-se o prolongamento do verão  
O passado dia 14 de Abril fez-me voltar aos tempos de infância e assisti a um fenómeno muito idêntico ao dia 28 de Maio de 2011, em que um "comboio" de células atingiu esta zona com grande intensidade durante horas a fio. Até chegou a ser tema de conversa nas ruas...  

Espero que isto não seja fruto das alterações climáticas e que esta nova década nos traga grandes animações


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2020 às 20:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vieste para Braga quando?
> 
> Ainda tenho uma imagem bem forte na memória desse bicho a aproximar-se. Tinha uns tons apocalípticos. Estava numa casa de familiares em Vila Verde, e saímos de carro para casa pouco antes de ela passar. Que inteligentes.
> 
> ...



Eu sou de Braga, nasci em 1997, mas como o meu interesse na meteorologia só começou em 2013, não me lembro de nenhum desses dias.

Desde aí os melhores dias que tenho registados são a noite de 4 de setembro de 2013 com uma fantástica trovoada noturna e depois o dia 27 com muita trovoada de noite e também uma potente trovoada ao meio da tarde.

Em 2014 tivemos o dia 31 de outubro que foi um espetáculo! Desde que a linha de células se formou ao fim do dia na costa e progrediu para aqui e se começou a ver os relâmpagos, filmei mais de 200. Ao ver os frames quando ela estava a chegar parecia ter uma shelf cloud daquelas com camadas.

Apesar de 2015 ter sido mais fraquinho, os dias 6,7 e 9 de junho foram fantásticos. Principalmente o dia 7, em que houve de tudo, estrutura com um shelf cloud bem definida, muita trovoada, muitas mammatus iluminadas ao pôr do sol e depois à noite houve mais trovoada que ainda durou algum tempo.

Em 2016, o dia 24 de agosto foi um daqueles com convecção elevada, com a base das nuvens bem alta, óptimo para ver os raios. Passou uma trovoada pouco depois do nascer do sol, formaram-se umas mesmo aqui em cima ao início da tarde que deixaram umas belas bombas e depois à noite foram visíveis vários raios de umas células a norte.

Em 2017 o melhor foi o 13 de junho com uma trovoada bem forte ao nascer do sol com muitos raios e as nuvens asperitas.  Talvez um dos melhores céus que já vi. Também houve aquela linha de células com muita trovoada e rajadas de vento fortíssimas na madrugada de 3 de fevereiro e o dia 6 de julho que pelos registos que partilhaste pareceu ter sido muito bom.

Em 2018 houve muita convecção. O dia 21 de junho com vários relâmpagos enormes ao pôr do sol. Já estava escuro o suficiente para exposições mais longas e não sei porque razão coloquei a máquina a filmar! Ao ver os vídeos era cada raio que em foto teriam ficado fantásticos.  O dia 28 de agosto e o início de setembro foram muito bons com vários dias com trovoada, muitos deles à noite. Depois no dia 27 de setembro apesar de aqui não ter havido nada, foi espetacular ver a célula que estava em Chaves, desde o pôr do sol ao início da noite, iluminada pelos relâmpagos.

Em 2019 o dia 1 de abril foi bom, mas o dia 25 de agosto leva a taça . Com trovoada desde o fim da tarde até á noite, foi neste dia que obtive os melhores registos de raios até agora.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mai 2020 às 21:57)

Snifa disse:


> Esta cut-off de Verão foi responsável pela maior trovoada que assisti aqui no Porto até ao momento, foi em meados de  Agosto de 1987, já lá vão 33 anos..
> 
> Uma frequência brutal de relâmpagos ( a maioria nuvem/solo) diria uns 4/5 por segundo, em varias direcções e distâncias, que faziam um barulho constante e muito alto, chuva torrencial, isto durou uns 40 minutos com a luz a ter falhas constantes.
> 
> ...


Quando era miúdo tremia de medo sempre que vinha alguma trovoada, foram fortes e frequentes o suficiente durante a minha infância, para com o passar dos anos se ir criando um trauma que me deixava literalmente petrificado se fosse apanhado por alguma na rua. Só muito mais tarde, já adulto, consegui superar esse medo e passar a apreciar a beleza de uma trovoada, apesar de sempre em segurança.

A mais forte/assustadora a que assisti foi já quase com 30 anos, nos EUA. Lembro-me perfeitamente de ver o céu completamente verde; surreal. Nunca mais o voltei a ver daquela cor.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 22:02)

RStorm disse:


> Isso veio a reforçar a minha sensação de que tem havido uma grande ausência de trovoadas nestes últimos anos. Já não apanhei com os Maios do passado, tipo anos 80/90, mas lembro-me de há 10/15 anos atrás assistir a grandes trovoadas nesta altura do ano, mas também durante o outono e até mesmo durante o Verão, especialmente em Agosto. Perdi a conta ao número de vezes em que ficava à janela a ver o espetáculo e a minha mãe assutada gritava para eu vir para dentro  Isto para não falar nas grandes diretas noturnas, mesmo em tempos de escola, que fazia durante os meses de Outubro/Novembro para assistir ao aparato elétrico que as linhas de instabilidade nos traziam
> 
> No entanto, desde 2010 para cá, o tempo tem vindo a tornar-se bem mais estável e poucas foram as vezes em que assistimos a estes episódios de instabilidade. Os meses de Maio e Outubro que eram reis e senhores, parecem estar a tornar-se o prolongamento do verão
> O passado dia 14 de Abril fez-me voltar aos tempos de infância e assisti a um fenómeno muito idêntico ao dia 28 de Maio de 2011, em que um "comboio" de células atingiu esta zona com grande intensidade durante horas a fio. Até chegou a ser tema de conversa nas ruas...
> ...



Outra coisa que também reparei foi isso. Não eram só os verões que eram animados, mas também os outonos e invernos tinham episódios de trovoadas com muita frequência. Apenas não me recordo tão bem desses episódios. 2010 ainda achei um ano brutal, principalmente no inverno. Foi a partir de 2012 que a coisa estabilizou em demasia. Apenas um ou outro ano se safou.

Foi uma década bastante estável. Acho que não tem nada a ver com alterações climáticas, e obviamente também não há grande explicação possível. É assim na meteorologia, uns períodos mais interessantes, outros menos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2020 às 22:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu sou de Braga, nasci em 1997, mas como o meu interesse na meteorologia só começou em 2013, não me lembro de nenhum desses dias.
> 
> Desde aí os melhores dias que tenho registados são a noite de 4 de setembro de 2013 com uma fantástica trovoada noturna e depois o dia 27 com muita trovoada de noite e também uma potente trovoada ao meio da tarde.
> 
> ...



A sério? Pensei que fosse uma coisa de nascença. 

Por acaso desde pequeno que vibro com trovoadas, tendo memórias que por vezes nem os meus pais acreditam. Vivi num apartamento no centro da cidade até aos 6 anos e lembro-me de grandes festivais eléctricos à janela, memórias muito ténues mesmo. Também sou daqueles que tinha medo dos trovões, quase fobia, mas pelos vistos o medo desapareceu rápido lol.

Já tens uns quantos bons eventos para recordação. Não te lembras de nada de 2011? Foi para mim o último ano que foi de facto épico. Quase todas as estações do ano brutais. O 18 de Maio foi uma obra de arte.

Esses episódios que listaste foram brutais. Mas há uns 20 anos tenho a sensação que aconteciam esses todos em um ou dois anos. 

Por acaso esse 31 de outubro foi talvez a maior trovoada que vi por cá nos últimos dez anos. Na altura estava no IPCA em Barcelos. Mas também passou por Braga. Foi medonho. Até a minha avó disse que foi das piores (melhores) que viu na vida. A de agosto do ano passado já deu um cheirinho a anos 90. Foi pena ter passado ao lado.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2020 às 23:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A sério? Pensei que fosse uma coisa de nascença.
> 
> Por acaso desde pequeno que vibro com trovoadas, tendo memórias que por vezes nem os meus pais acreditam. Vivi num apartamento no centro da cidade até aos 6 anos e lembro-me de grandes festivais eléctricos à janela, memórias muito ténues mesmo. Também sou daqueles que tinha medo dos trovões, quase fobia, mas pelos vistos o medo desapareceu rápido lol.
> 
> ...




Foi no dia 1 de abril ou 31 de março acho eu em 2013 que passou uma trovoada nada de especial em que na altura do relâmpago a luz foi abaixo. Nem sei porque nesse dia liguei a isso e nos outros não, mas fiquei todo entusiasmado. O ficar sem luz acabou por nem ter sido da trovoada. No dia a seguir começei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas e pronto, partiu daí.

Por acaso não me lembro de nada de 2011, mas à uns tempos começei a fazer uma coisa parecida com o que disseste em cima. Vi imagens de satélite desde 1982 entre março e outubro para procurar esse tipo de dias. E o dia 18 de Maio foi uma deles. Não tens nenhums registos desse dia? Uma data que também me chamou atenção foi os dias 6-7 de agosto de 1983 e até está nas cartas que colocaste. Da noite de 6 para 7 parece ter-se formado um MCS aqui por cima. Coisa raríssima, que passados quase 37 anos ainda não aconteceu nada assim.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 00:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Quando era miúdo tremia de medo sempre que vinha alguma trovoada, foram fortes e frequentes o suficiente durante a minha infância, para com o passar dos anos se ir criando um trauma que me deixava literalmente petrificado se fosse apanhado por alguma na rua. Só muito mais tarde, já adulto, consegui superar esse medo e passar a apreciar a beleza de uma trovoada, apesar de sempre em segurança.
> 
> A mais forte/assustadora a que assisti foi já quase com 30 anos, nos EUA. Lembro-me perfeitamente de ver o céu completamente verde; surreal. Nunca mais o voltei a ver daquela cor.


O mesmo comigo. Quando era mais pequeno, apanhei provavelmente um trauma com as trovoadas e só superei o medo há pouco tempo atrás (há 2 anos e meio, para ser mais preciso).  

Vendo o historial da minha vida, e comparando com o que leio aqui no fórum, claramente houve algumas coincidências. Como já disse por aqui, nasci depois de 1995, e depois fui viver para a Corte do Pinto entre 1999 e 2003. Estes anos foram anos bem propícios ao nível de trovoadas (e os anteriores também), e ainda por cima estava no Interior, no concelho de Mértola, um dos locais mais propício a fenómenos de trovoada do país, na convergência entre a Serra Morena e a Serra do Caldeirão. 
No entanto, nestes últimos anos, tenho notado a falta deste tipo de eventos, e portanto perdi o medo. 

Não considero o que aconteceu na década que passou como algo derivado das alterações climáticas, mas sim como uma década de azar. Também considero que a falta de chuva na passada década não se deveu às alterações climáticas, mas sim ao azar, até porque a década foi bem chuvosa a Norte e bem seca no Sul. Vejamos: 
- 2011: chuvoso no Sul/seco no Norte
- 2012: seco em todo o país
- 2013: *chuvoso no Norte*/seco no Sul
- 2014: *chuvoso em quase todo o país*
- 2015: seco em todo o país.
- 2016: *chuvoso no Norte*/seco no Sul
- 2017: seco em todo o país
- 2018: *chuvoso no Norte*/seco no Sul
- 2019: seco em todo o país
- 2020: *chuvoso no Norte*/seco no Sul
 

Também já houve outras décadas bem secas, mas com a temperatura mais baixa - aí sim, considero claramente que há algum efeito das alterações climáticas.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Mai 2020 às 00:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O mesmo comigo. Quando era mais pequeno, apanhei provavelmente um trauma com as trovoadas e só superei o medo há pouco tempo atrás (há 2 anos e meio, para ser mais preciso).
> 
> Vendo o historial da minha vida, e comparando com o que leio aqui no fórum, claramente houve algumas coincidências. Como já disse por aqui, nasci depois de 1995, e depois fui viver para a Corte do Pinto entre 1999 e 2003. Estes anos foram anos bem propícios ao nível de trovoadas (e os anteriores também), e ainda por cima estava no Interior, no concelho de Mértola, um dos locais mais propício a fenómenos de trovoada do país, na convergência entre a Serra Morena e a Serra do Caldeirão.
> No entanto, nestes últimos anos, tenho notado a falta deste tipo de eventos, e portanto perdi o medo.
> ...


E pensar que me lembro de pensar na primavera/verão de 2011 se aquela situação de termos mais chuva no Sul que no Norte se iria manter...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Mai 2020 às 00:49)

guimeixen disse:


> Foi no dia 1 de abril ou 31 de março acho eu em 2013 que passou uma trovoada nada de especial em que na altura do relâmpago a luz foi abaixo. Nem sei porque nesse dia liguei a isso e nos outros não, mas fiquei todo entusiasmado. O ficar sem luz acabou por nem ter sido da trovoada. No dia a seguir começei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas e pronto, partiu daí.
> 
> Por acaso não me lembro de nada de 2011, mas à uns tempos começei a fazer uma coisa parecida com o que disseste em cima. Vi imagens de satélite desde 1982 entre março e outubro para procurar esse tipo de dias. E o dia 18 de Maio foi uma deles. Não tens nenhums registos desse dia? Uma data que também me chamou atenção foi os dias 6-7 de agosto de 1983 e até está nas cartas que colocaste. Da noite de 6 para 7 parece ter-se formado um MCS aqui por cima. Coisa raríssima, que passados quase 37 anos ainda não aconteceu nada assim.



Infelizmente na altura poucas vezes tinha a iniciativa de filmar ou fotografar. Apesar de ter feito alguns registos espaçados com o telemóvel, perdeu-se tudo. Lembro-me de ter uma foto com pedras de granizo enormes em 2010. Pagava para ter isso hoje. Só em 2012 comecei a fazer registos a sério.

2007 deve ter sido o último ano com situações convectivas mais raras. Em 2006 então...aquele MCS no Sul a 14 de Junho foi algo que nem na costa leste de Espanha se vê com frequência.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mai 2020 às 10:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Outra coisa que também reparei foi isso. Não eram só os verões que eram animados, mas também os outonos e invernos tinham episódios de trovoadas com muita frequência. Apenas não me recordo tão bem desses episódios. 2010 ainda achei um ano brutal, principalmente no inverno. Foi a partir de 2012 que a coisa estabilizou em demasia. Apenas um ou outro ano se safou.
> 
> Foi uma década bastante estável. Acho que não tem nada a ver com alterações climáticas, e obviamente também não há grande explicação possível. É assim na meteorologia, uns períodos mais interessantes, outros menos.


Sim, também me recordo do inverno de 2010, foi um dos melhores em que assisti a frequentes e grandes trovoadas. Recordo-me em especial, de aqui no Montijo termos sido brindados com um belo espetáculo pirotécnico no final de Dezembro  O nosso membro @AndréFrade até chegou a fazer uma reportagem sobre essa tempestade, penso que ainda esteja visível aqui no fórum.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2020 às 12:11)

guimeixen disse:


> Foi no dia 1 de abril ou 31 de março acho eu em 2013 que passou uma trovoada nada de especial em que na altura do relâmpago a luz foi abaixo. Nem sei porque nesse dia liguei a isso e nos outros não, mas fiquei todo entusiasmado. O ficar sem luz acabou por nem ter sido da trovoada. No dia a seguir começei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas e pronto, partiu daí.
> 
> Por acaso não me lembro de nada de 2011, mas à uns tempos começei a fazer uma coisa parecida com o que disseste em cima. Vi imagens de satélite desde 1982 entre março e outubro para procurar esse tipo de dias. E o dia 18 de Maio foi uma deles. Não tens nenhums registos desse dia? Uma data que também me chamou atenção foi os dias 6-7 de agosto de 1983 e até está nas cartas que colocaste. Da noite de 6 para 7 parece ter-se formado um MCS aqui por cima. Coisa raríssima, que passados quase 37 anos ainda não aconteceu nada assim.


Esse tal MCS, também passou por cá na zona, deixou cerca de *68.1mm*! Num dia de início de agosto! A temperatura máxima tinha ido aos 32ºC.
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie-mensuelle/08545/aout/1983/porto-intl.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

A frente que está neste momento a afetar Portugal Continental, está na realidade a virar-se para Norte. Isto acontece porque, no Mediterrâneo, já está a subir em latitude a típica "dorsal africana", responsável também pelo tempo de verão. Esta dorsal impede a frente de se deslocar mais para leste, afetando sobretudo  parte ocidental da Península e afetando muito pouco o Levante (aliás, há zonas do Levante espanhol onde nem se prevê chuva para os próximos dias).


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 15:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente que está neste momento a afetar Portugal Continental, está na realidade a virar-se para Norte. Isto acontece porque, no Mediterrâneo, já se está a formar a típica "dorsal africana", responsável também pelo tempo de verão. Esta dorsal impede a frente de se deslocar mais para leste, afetando sobretudo  parte ocidental da Península e afetando muito pouco o Levante (aliás, há zonas do Levante espanhol onde nem se prevê chuva para os próximos dias).


Atenção que a Dorsal não se forma, mas sim, sobe em latitude.  A frente tem estado praticamente com movimento Norte/Sul com um desvio lento para Leste devido ao movimento lento também do núcleo da depressão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Mai 2020 às 19:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esse tal MCS, também passou por cá na zona, deixou cerca de *68.1mm*! Num dia de início de agosto! A temperatura máxima tinha ido aos 32ºC.
> https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie-mensuelle/08545/aout/1983/porto-intl.html



Obrigado por esses dados impressionantes. Hoje em dia se isso acontecesse nem quero imaginar a quantidade de gente que ia falar das alterações climáticas. Afinal nesses anos o tempo já estava todo “trocado”


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 21:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No entanto, parece que há uma certa tendência para um verão quente e bastante seco.


Também me parece, para aqueles que anseiam pelo tempo quente e seco( que não é o meu caso), parece que estará para breve e provavelmente é para ficar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Mai 2020 às 21:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também me parece, para aqueles que anseiam pelo tempo quente e seco( que não é o meu caso), parece que estará para breve e provavelmente é para ficar.


Não teria assim tanta certeza...
Os modelos estão bem voláteis.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 21:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não teria assim tanta certeza...
> Os modelos estão bem voláteis.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


O calor mais cedo ou mais tarde vai chegar, não há milagres.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 21:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não teria assim tanta certeza...
> Os modelos estão bem voláteis.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


É normal visto ainda estarmos em Maio, mas isso fica ao critério de cada um.
Na atual situação, quanto mais tarde vier o calor melhor. Na próxima semana já estão previstas temperaturas agradáveis, acho que é suficiente.


----------



## comentador (13 Mai 2020 às 22:28)

Penso que na próxima semana as temperaturas mais altas serão no máximo 2 ou 3 dias. O GFS a partir de 21/22 já está a prever descida de temperaturas e alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2020 às 22:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esse tal MCS, também passou por cá na zona, deixou cerca de *68.1mm*! Num dia de início de agosto!





Ruipedroo disse:


> ...Hoje em dia se isso acontecesse nem quero imaginar a quantidade de gente que ia falar das alterações climáticas. Afinal nesses anos o tempo já estava todo trocado”



Epá, tenho uns dados de uma antiga estação, localizada a 300 metros da localização da actual EMA do IPMA, de 1955 a 1980, aqui em Paços de Ferreira.
Imaginem hoje em dia ter um dia de acumulado superior a 100 mm entre junho e setembro. Nessa estação o máx diário de junho foi de 105,0 mm, e em setembro de 126,2 mm. Julho com 49,3 mm e agosto com 39,2 mm.
Em meses propícios a convectividade, imagino zonas na região com acumulados ainda maiores.
A página "Litoral Norte" ia fervilhar com tantos posts...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 23:21)

comentador disse:


> Penso que na próxima semana as temperaturas mais altas serão no máximo 2 ou 3 dias. O GFS a partir de 21/22 já está a prever descida de temperaturas e alguma instabilidade.


Só o GFS prevê essa instabilidade, todos os outros não, portanto, parece-me pouco provável o GFS ter razão, mas veremos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 23:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só o GFS prevê essa instabilidade, todos os outros não, portanto, parece-me pouco provável o GFS ter razão, mas veremos.


O ECMWF também prevê alguma instabilidade para o Sul, mas será residual, ou seja, típica desta altura do ano. Isto lá para dia 25, ou seja, até lá muita coisa pode mudar.


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> O calor mais cedo ou mais tarde vai chegar, não há milagres.



O GFS meteu instabilidade para o dia 21 e para o final do mês... se se confirmar o tempo mais  fresco pode prolongar-se até Junho e poderemos ter um Verão mais tardio. Nada que não seja comum, nós é que nos anos 80, 90 e 00 levámos com primaveras mais quentes e secas e esquecemos o padrão antigo.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Mai 2020 às 17:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, tenho uns dados de uma antiga estação, localizada a 300 metros da localização da actual EMA do IPMA, de 1955 a 1980, aqui em Paços de Ferreira.
> Imaginem hoje em dia ter um dia de acumulado superior a 100 mm entre junho e setembro. Nessa estação o máx diário de junho foi de 105,0 mm, e em setembro de 126,2 mm. Julho com 49,3 mm e agosto com 39,2 mm.
> Em meses propícios a convectividade, imagino zonas na região com acumulados ainda maiores.
> A página "Litoral Norte" ia fervilhar com tantos posts...


Em julho de 2009 Cabril registou um valor de 101,4 mm no dia 23, que é aliás o recorde de precipitação para julho, pelo menos nas estações do IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2020 às 19:48)

O ECM tem a semana de 25/05 a 31/05 com precipitação acima da média no sul, mas amanhã com a actualização já poderá mudar ou não.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

frederico disse:


> O GFS meteu instabilidade para o dia 21 e para o final do mês... se se confirmar o tempo mais  fresco pode prolongar-se até Junho e poderemos ter um Verão mais tardio. Nada que não seja comum, nós é que nos anos 80, 90 e 00 levámos com primaveras mais quentes e secas e esquecemos o padrão antigo.


Eu acho que vem tempo mais quente e mais seco... mas posso estar errado, como é lógico.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2020 às 20:22)

Por agora, só há devaneios. Chegaria aos Açores a desfazer-se:






Provavelmente acabará por ser absorvido por outra depressão muito antes de se aproximar das ilhas mas... há que esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2020 às 21:03)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente acabará por ser absorvido por outra depressão muito antes de se aproximar das ilhas mas... há que esperar para ver.



 https://www.weathernerds.org/tc_guidance/


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 15:56)

1337 disse:


> Não brinques Charneca, não há surpresas em médias e ninguém acredita que Alcobaça é mais seco em média do que VRST.


Não sei que média é que viram para Alcobaça, mas segundo as fichas climatológicas 1971/2000 do IPMA, é 64.8mm. 
Vila Real de Sto António é 28.8mm e Faro é 20mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 16:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei que média é que viram para Alcobaça, mas segundo as fichas climatológicas 1971/2000 do IPMA, é 64.8mm.
> Vila Real de Sto António é 28.8mm e Faro é 20mm.


Verdade. 23,8 mm é em junho... Ainda não tinha reparado.


----------



## ZéCa (15 Mai 2020 às 20:30)

Muita chuva e trovoada. Há  minutos atrás.
Amora-Seixal. 15/05/2020.
,


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 12:35)

No Algarve existem algumas variações climáticas interessantes dentro da região. O clima de VRSA já é mais próximo do clima da costa de Huelva. A média mais alta em Maio pode explicar-se pelo facto deste ser um mês de eventos convectivos, que afectam mais a Andaluzia ocidental, o sudeste alentejano e o Baixo Guadiana (Alcoutim, Castro Marim, VRSA). 

O cabo de Santo Maria divide a costa sul algarvia em duas metades, a parte a Leste está mais exposta aos ventos de Sudeste e de Leste, é mais quente no Verão e tem mínimas ligeiramente mais baixas no Inverno, é o sotavento, a parte a Oeste, o barlavento, tem mais exposição aos ventos de sudoeste, é mais amena no Inverno e mais fresca no Verão. Além disso o Algarve pode ainda ser dividido numa componente central, de Lagos a Tavira, que está protegida pela serra. A Leste de Tavira a serra fica mais baixa, e assim a zona da foz do Guadiana perde a protecção contra os ventos de quadrante Norte. Existem assim pequenas diferenças climáticas definidas pela orientação da costa e pelo relevo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2020 às 13:11)

frederico disse:


> No Algarve existem algumas variações climáticas interessantes dentro da região. O clima de VRSA já é mais próximo do clima da costa de Huelva. A média mais alta em Maio pode explicar-se pelo facto deste ser um mês de eventos convectivos, que afectam mais a Andaluzia ocidental, o sudeste alentejano e o Baixo Guadiana (Alcoutim, Castro Marim, VRSA).
> 
> O cabo de Santo Maria divide a costa sul algarvia em duas metades, a parte a Leste está mais exposta aos ventos de Sudeste e de Leste, é mais quente no Verão e tem mínimas ligeiramente mais baixas no Inverno, é o sotavento, a parte a Oeste, o barlavento, tem mais exposição aos ventos de sudoeste, é mais amena no Inverno e mais fresca no Verão. Além disso o Algarve pode ainda ser dividido numa componente central, de Lagos a Tavira, que está protegida pela serra. A Leste de Tavira a serra fica mais baixa, e assim a zona da foz do Guadiana perde a protecção contra os ventos de quadrante Norte. Existem assim pequenas diferenças climáticas definidas pela orientação da costa e pelo relevo.


Diria também que Tavira (e as zonas à volta, ao pé da costa) são talvez dos locais com maior número de noites tropicais de todo o Algarve. Aliás, aquela zona deve ser, diria eu, a mais quente do país ao nível de médias de temperatura mínima. 
Seria interessante se tivéssemos normais climatológicas de Tavira, pois provavelmente Tavira teria uma média das mínimas bem próxima de 20°C em julho e agosto.


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2020 às 13:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aliás, aquela zona deve ser, diria eu, a mais quente do país ao nível de médias de temperatura mínima.



Anuais? Não acredito nisso.

Nos meses de verão é possível, mas existe uma falta de dados enorme.
Por exemplo já tive em zonas quentes do interior, com mínimas bem altas, e pelos valores registados em várias estações do IPMA ninguém diria que faziam ali aquelas temperaturas à noite (e nem estou a falar de Portalegre, que tem umas oscilações demasiadamente grandes, para ter as mínimas mais altas de verão).


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 13:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Diria também que Tavira (e as zonas à volta, ao pé da costa) são talvez dos locais com maior número de noites tropicais de todo o Algarve. Aliás, aquela zona deve ser, diria eu, a mais quente do país ao nível de médias de temperatura mínima.
> Seria interessante se tivéssemos normais climatológicas de Tavira, pois provavelmente Tavira teria uma média das mínimas bem próxima de 20°C em julho e agosto.



Arrisco que a zona com média anual mais alta do Algarve é o vale do Guadiana. Ali ultrapassa seguramente os 18ºC de média anual.


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2020 às 13:46)

frederico disse:


> Arrisco que a zona com média anual mais alta do Algarve é o vale do Guadiana. Ali ultrapassa seguramente os 18ºC de média anual.



Junto a Alcoutim foram registados  18,8ºc de média anual (de 1967 a 1987).


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 13:48)

belem disse:


> Junto a Alcoutim foram registados  18,8ºc de média anual (de 1967 a 1987).



Estava a pensar precisamente nessa informação da estação de Sanlucar do Guadiana.


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 13:50)

É possível também que haja zonas do sotavento e Algarve Central acima dos 18ºC. Basta ver as temperaturas máximas na estação de Cacela, em pleno mês de Janeiro dias com 20ºC de máxima são muito frequentes.


----------



## belem (16 Mai 2020 às 13:52)

frederico disse:


> Estava a pensar precisamente nessa informação da estação de Sanlucar do Guadiana.



Ok. Como está só a 500 metros de distância de Alcoutim e à  mesma altitude não deverão haver diferenças.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Mai 2020 às 14:09)

E pronto, depois de umas boas semanas de chuva e uma boa reposição de água no solo, acabou-se a festa.
Calor e mais calor é o que se prevê nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Marco pires disse:


> E pronto, depois de umas boas semanas de chuva e uma boa reposição de água no solo, acabou-se a festa.
> Calor e mais calor é o que se prevê nos próximos tempos.


" Graça a Deus meu irmão"

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (16 Mai 2020 às 17:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> " Graça a Deus meu irmão"
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Cruzes, canhoto, que o calor vem do inferno!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Mai 2020 às 13:08)

Lei da compensação a vir ao de cima depois de dias infinitos de instabilidade...
Vamos ver se prolonga bem mais..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (17 Mai 2020 às 22:04)

Neste último meteograma da saída das 18h aparece CAPE de mais de 2000 claro que a uma distância temporal muito alargado e o provável que não aconteça. Mas a minha questão prende-se qual o valor máximo de CAPE que já apareceu num meteograma ? Mais de 2000 já é um valor bastante elevado ? Eu não costumava ligar ao factor CAPE.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2020 às 01:28)

1337 disse:


> Isto das médias tem muito que se lhe diga. Vou só dar um exemplo do que para mim as médias não valem assim muito. Imaginemos a média da máxima em Abril de 18ºC. Temos todo o mês mais ou menos com essa temperatura, mas 2 dias do mês a temperatura atingiu os 28 graus. O mês vai ser classificado como quente porque houve 2 dias que desvirtuaram a a média. Claro que há dias mais frescos que o normal também. Mas este mês de Abril que passou acho que foi um caso destes, houve ali 2 ou 3 dias com máximas acima da média que acabou por fazer dele um mês mais quente que o normal.


Vou passar para aqui a conversa porque acho que faz mais sentido neste tópico que no das previsões.  

Como tu dizes, e bem, isto das médias tem muito que se lhe diga, mas isto é o que nos dizem os dados oficiais sobre os meses de abril nos últimos 10 anos: 

*Anomalias: *
- 2020: +0,76
- 2019: -0,17
- 2018: +0,29 
- 2017: +5,09
- 2016: -0,10
- 2015: +1,9
- 2014: +1,98
- 2013: +0,29
- 2012: -1,20
- 2011: +3,9 

Os meses de abril da década que passou foi, em média, 1,3°C acima do normal. Ou seja, a média mensal foi de 19,5°C na última década. Mas isso não significa que outras décadas tenham sido mais frias.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2020 às 09:11)

Desde os anos 80 que as Primaveras têm estado genericamente mais quentes e secas, e no Noroeste a precipitação no mês de Junho tem caído, mas na última década houve uma boa *recuperação da precipitação*, especialmente no mês de Março. 

Na década que passou houve também uma recuperação da precipitação no Norte do país, mas houve também ao mesmo tempo uma quebra notável no Sul.


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2020 às 09:12)

Duas semanas de bom tempo pela frente, a dúvida é se a iso de 20 vai tocar ou não Portugal. O GFS meteve chuva para o início de Junho mas até lá falta muito tempo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Mai 2020 às 10:10)

O pessoal do litoral que aproveite e bem este tempo..
Vem junho e muito provavelmente as "orvalhadas de São João."

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (18 Mai 2020 às 11:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O pessoal do litoral que aproveite e bem este tempo..
> Vem junho e muito provavelmente as "orvalhadas de São João."
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Verdade. No Noroeste às vezes está tempo quente em Maio e depois em Junho «vira» e vem uma fase de período mais fresco e com aguaceiros que pode durar até quase ao final do mês.


----------



## 1337 (18 Mai 2020 às 12:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vou passar para aqui a conversa porque acho que faz mais sentido neste tópico que no das previsões.
> 
> Como tu dizes, e bem, isto das médias tem muito que se lhe diga, mas isto é o que nos dizem os dados oficiais sobre os meses de abril nos últimos 10 anos:
> 
> ...


Certo, mas vamos fazer outro exercício para perceber isto das médias.

Outra vez pegando nos 18ºC de máxima. Digam me o que é mais fácil ter em Abril: Ter 2 dias de temperatura máxima de 26ºC ou ter 2 dias com temperatura máxima de 10ºC? Só por aqui se vê que as médias são sempre mais fáceis de ser positivas que negativas. Exceputando um ou outro ano mais fresco a maioria vai ter sempre médias positivas nestes meses.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mai 2020 às 12:13)

1337 disse:


> Certo, mas vamos fazer outro exercício para perceber isto das médias.
> 
> Outra vez pegando nos 18ºC de máxima. Digam me o que é mais fácil ter em Abril: Ter 2 dias de temperatura máxima de 26ºC ou ter 2 dias com temperatura máxima de 10ºC? Só por aqui se vê que as médias são sempre mais fáceis de ser positivas que negativas. Exceputando um ou outro ano mais fresco a maioria vai ter sempre médias positivas nestes meses.


Isso não é uma média... A média é a soma das temperaturas de todos os dias a dividir pelo número total de dias. Por exemplo, com dois dias de 26 graus e dois dias de 10ºC, a média dá 18ºC. 
De acordo com as normais de 1971 a 2000, o normal é ter, em média (em Viana do Castelo), 2,2 dias com temperatura máxima superior a 25ºC, 0,1 dias com temperatura máxima superior a 30ºC e 0,1 dias com temperatura mínima inferior a 0ºC. Em Braga, o número de dias com temperatura máxima superior a 25ºC sobe para 2,6 dias, mas o resto mantém-se igual.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Mai 2020 às 14:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Dias quentes e de céu limpo sucedem-se... 24,2ºC neste momento.
> Hoje há mais alguma nebulosidade que nos últimos dias, mas nada de poeiras africanas. Essas deverão ficar bem longe, nos próximos tempos...


Do mal o menos, porque as previsões de temperatura para os próximos dias são péssimas...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mai 2020 às 15:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Do mal o menos, porque as previsões de temperatura para os próximos dias são péssimas...


Se o Record de temperatura este mês não for batido, andará lá perto...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2020 às 15:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se o Record de temperatura este mês não for batido, andará lá perto...


Não deve ser batido porque não vejo mais do que 36/37ºC previstos para as regiões mais quentes, mas sim, deverá andar perto. O pior disto será mesmo a duração dos valores de temperaturas. Ter 32/33/34ºC aqui no verão durante muitos dias é banal, agora em Maio nem por isso. O resto do mês está apresentado e a chuva caída torna-se irrelevante devido a isto e ao vento de Leste que vai ser predominante.


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

Uma tempestade (aparentemente) subtropical a OSO dos Açores. De curta duração.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 02:00)

frederico disse:


> Esse tipo de padrão é típico dos próximos meses, aliás na costa Norte de Espanha, junto aos Pirinéus e na cordilheira Ibérica não há meses secos.


Sim, mas a Galiza, excetuando a parte a nordeste, na fronteira com as Astúrias, tem sim meses secos, com médias parecidas às do Litoral Norte (30-70 mm nos meses de julho e agosto). 
As Astúrias e a costa norte (Cantábria e País Basco) não têm meses secos por causa da orografia. Com a nortada constante, é normal que isso aconteça. O mesmo processo ocorre nos Himalaias, embora aí seja bem mais extremo... 

Na Cordilheira Ibérica o verão e outono húmidos devem-se à elevada convecção e instabilidade atmosférica.

Uma coisa que eu nunca percebi é como é que Bordéus consegue produzir vinho tinto com o clima que tem... Na Península Ibérica, o vinho tinto é algo do sul e do interior, devido ao clima mais seco e mais quente no verão. Bordéus, que eu saiba, não tem esse tipo de climas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mai 2020 às 09:42)

Boas, depois de uma 2a quinzena de maio com temperaturas idênticas a finais de Junho, a entrada do mês de Junho e muito possivelmente o mês quase todo poderá ser algo instável e bem mais fresco do que o normal. 
É para isso que apontam as previsões sazonais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 10:09)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas, depois de uma 2a quinzena de maio com temperaturas idênticas a finais de Junho, a entrada do mês de Junho e muito possivelmente o mês quase todo poderá ser algo instável e bem mais fresco do que o normal.
> É para isso que apontam as previsões sazonais.


Duvido muito... No ano passado previam um junho escaldante e foi o que se viu. 
O que eu acho é que teremos um verão do género de 2016 e com alguma instabilidade normal, mas bem mais longo que o de 2016!


----------



## microcris (21 Mai 2020 às 10:35)

Bem, eu passei o fim de semana com a maquineta de cortar erva às costas. Se é para ter tempo seco, espero bem que se aguente até ao dia 28. Nos dias 26 e 27 vou enfardar a palha e seria uma chatice se viesse chuva


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Mai 2020 às 11:36)

Parece-me que as trovoadas vão aparecer a partir de domingo.  

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Parece-me que as trovoadas vão aparecer a partir de domingo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Só o GFS é que prevê instabilidade para a próxima semana, e o ECMWF prevê apenas instabilidade residual no Interior Norte e Centro, o típico em meses de verão. Duvido muito que haja algo de interessante até ao fim do mês.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2020 às 17:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas, depois de uma 2a quinzena de maio com temperaturas idênticas a finais de Junho, a entrada do mês de Junho e muito possivelmente o mês quase todo poderá ser algo instável e bem mais fresco do que o normal.
> É para isso que apontam as previsões sazonais.



Interessante, a ver vamos.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mai 2020 às 20:44)

StormRic disse:


> Santa Eufemia, Sintra
> 
> 13,6°C
> 89%
> ...



Dispensando o vendaval, tomara todos terem esse fresquinho tão bom neste momento


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2020 às 15:39)

RStorm disse:


> Dispensando o vendaval, tomara todos terem esse fresquinho tão bom neste momento



Eheh, casaco de inverno e estará "pior" quando o nevoeiro baixa mais. Basta descer à cota 400m para chover das árvores, então aí sim, a frescura é garantida.
Em Santa Eufémia nos dias quentes de verão e nortada litoral até chega a escorrer água pela estrada. Quem não gosta de praia e não aguentar o calor, já sabe onde deve ir.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mai 2020 às 09:49)

Andam por aí uns rumores nas redes sociais, de que domingo terá um evento convectivo algo agreste. Alguém sabe de previsões mais detalhadas? 
No entanto, a próxima semana promete ser amena e com alguma chuva...


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2020 às 10:24)

RStorm disse:


> Andam por aí uns rumores nas redes sociais, de que domingo terá um evento convectivo algo agreste. Alguém sabe de previsões mais detalhadas?
> No entanto, a próxima semana promete ser amena e com alguma chuva...



Poderá até haver alguma instabilidade e possibilidade de trovoadas. Agora quanto a "evento convectivo algo agreste"... É clickbait.


----------



## srr (28 Mai 2020 às 10:25)

RStorm disse:


> Andam por aí uns rumores nas redes sociais, de que domingo terá um evento convectivo algo agreste. Alguém sabe de previsões mais detalhadas?
> No entanto, a próxima semana promete ser amena e com alguma chuva...



Previsão para domingo, 31.maio.2020

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se
temporariamente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros durante a tarde, mais prováveis nas regiões do interior,
com condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (até 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante norte,
temporariamente moderado de noroeste (até 30 km/h) durante a tarde
na faixa costeira ocidental, soprando de sudoeste na região Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral
Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão e Patrícia Marques

_Atualizado a 27 de maio de 2020 às 13:15 UTC_


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mai 2020 às 23:45)

É curioso, mas os valores previstos de precipitação para a próxima semana são superiores à média de muitas zonas do Sul, como o Algarve, o Alentejo interior e partes da Beira Baixa. O que está previsto, por exemplo, para o Sotavento Algarvio (valores entre 10 e 20 mm, dependendo do modelo) seriam algo inéditos para o mês de junho, mês com uma média que nem chega aos 7 mm em pontos da região. Provavelmente estamos a falar em mais um mês chuvoso...


----------



## frederico (29 Mai 2020 às 01:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso, mas os valores previstos de precipitação para a próxima semana são superiores à média de muitas zonas do Sul, como o Algarve, o Alentejo interior e partes da Beira Baixa. O que está previsto, por exemplo, para o Sotavento Algarvio (valores entre 10 e 20 mm, dependendo do modelo) seriam algo inéditos para o mês de junho, mês com uma média que nem chega aos 7 mm em pontos da região. Provavelmente estamos a falar em mais um mês chuvoso...



Já houve certamente meses de Junho com 30 ou 40 mm, embora sejam muito raros no Algarve. Eu estou a fazer figas para que haja uma surpresa e algumas estações da região cheguem aos 400 mm.

Tudo indica que a primeira quinzena de Junho será fresca e chuvosa. Recordo que Junho não é um mês seco em boa parte da região a Norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Contudo, a precipitação tem caído nas últimas décadas.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mai 2020 às 11:03)

MSantos disse:


> Poderá até haver alguma instabilidade e possibilidade de trovoadas. Agora quanto a "evento convectivo algo agreste"... É clickbait.





srr disse:


> Previsão para domingo, 31.maio.2020
> 
> Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se
> temporariamente muito nublado.
> ...


Pois era o que eu já calculava, mas o que não falta por aí são noticias a dizer de que vem aí um "temporal severo" para domingo  Enfim, o típico e ridículo alarmismo social que infelizmente tem se vindo a tornar frequente no nosso dia-a-dia... 

Obrigado pela resposta aos dois


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Mai 2020 às 12:06)

RStorm disse:


> Pois era o que eu já calculava, mas o que não falta por aí são noticias a dizer de que vem aí um "temporal severo" para domingo  Enfim, o típico e ridículo alarmismo social que infelizmente tem se vindo a tornar frequente no nosso dia-a-dia...
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta aos dois


Não seria de todo descabido arriscsr uma previsão de tempo severo na tarde de domingo..






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não seria de todo descabido arriscsr uma previsão de tempo severo na tarde de domingo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O problema é essa "previsão" se basear no CAPE, um indicador muitas vezes irrelevante por si só para convecção severa. Por outro lado o Lifted index entre os -3 e -6 esse sim é um bom indicador. Também favorável será o vento que ao contrário da maioria das vezes não deverá prejudicar muito a evolução das células para o litoral. Os ingredientes estão no caldeirão mas só mesmo no dia se verá o que se irá passar.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2020 às 20:14)

Rui Oliveira disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Após ler alguns dos vossos tópicos verifico que talvez me possam dar uma ajuda sobre trovoadas.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde
Pelo que sei, só entrando em contacto com o IPMA. Mas penso que esses dados serão fornecidos pelo Instituto como produto comercial, não estarão disponíveis gratuitamente. Os registos apresentados na página http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/ carecem inclusivamente de validação pois são obtidos automaticamente em tempo real sem verificação, como aliás se informa na própria página. Em geral todos os dados que podem ser obtidos na net referem-se às últimas 24h ou períodos menores.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mai 2020 às 11:43)

Grande corte na precipitação para a próxima semana


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 11:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte na precipitação para a próxima semana


Então mas nesta altura do ano a chuva ainda te interessa?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 12:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte na precipitação para a próxima semana


A saída operacional neste momento está bem desfasada da média do ensemble, e portanto não vejo nenhum corte na precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2020 às 13:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É curioso, mas os valores previstos de precipitação para a próxima semana são superiores à média de muitas zonas do Sul, como o Algarve, o Alentejo interior e partes da Beira Baixa. O que está previsto, por exemplo, para o Sotavento Algarvio (valores entre 10 e 20 mm, dependendo do modelo) seriam algo inéditos para o mês de junho, mês com uma média que nem chega aos 7 mm em pontos da região. Provavelmente estamos a falar em mais um mês chuvoso...



A 30 Junho de 2018, caíram 25 mm em Olhão, afinal não é assim tão inédito, agora se caíssem os 58 mm que o GFS previu uns dias atrás aí sim, era inédito. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Então mas nesta altura do ano a chuva ainda te interessa?



Nesta altura, já seria para pedir 45ºC, agora ainda fala em chuva, é muito estranho.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2020 às 13:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A 30 Junho de 2018, caíram 25 mm em Olhão, afinal não é assim tão inédito, agora se caíssem os 58 mm que o GFS previu uns dias atrás aí sim, era inédito.
> 
> 
> 
> Nesta altura, já seria para pedir 45ºC, agora ainda fala em chuva, é muito estranho.


Deves-te lembrar de agosto de 2007, acho que o IPMA ainda não tinha estação em Olhão, mas pelo que caiu em Faro deve ter caído aí bem mais que 25 mm, por volta desses 58 mm


----------



## comentador (30 Mai 2020 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!
Este evento vai trazer trovoadas mais persistentes no interior, calha a quem calha!! O meu receio é que de há uns anos para cá vêm acompanhadas de granizo de grande diâmetro, que só provoca prejuízos avultados e por vezes irreversíveis na agricultura. Oxalá que as previsões falhem, mas o tempo está cada vez mais mais incerto. Se houver cheias no verão e seca no Inverno, nada é de admirar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mai 2020 às 14:06)

Esta era a sinóptica às 12:00 do dia de hoje: 






Dá para ver que há claramente uma subida da dorsal africana em latitude até à Escandinávia, e ao mesmo tempo um ciclone atlântico na latitude dos Açores/Madeira. No dia de hoje, as duas massas de ar fria, do ciclone atlântico, e quente, da dorsal africana estão a colidir ao largo da costa portuguesa, e daí a instabilidade convectiva no Interior. A Madeira, por exemplo, terá chuva nos próximos dias, e inclusive deverá chover na costa sul da ilha.  



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A saída operacional neste momento está bem desfasada da média do ensemble, e portanto não vejo nenhum corte na precipitação.


Sobre esta questão, tenho aqui o ensemble do ECMWF para Tavira de 4 a 9 de junho: 





Enquanto a saída operacional prevê algo à volta dos 5 mm, os valores mais prováveis estão entre os 7 e os 32 mm. Portanto, é mesmo preciso esperar para ver o que acontece, pois ainda há imensa imprecisão (o que é normal neste tipo de eventos)!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2020 às 14:51)

o gfs anda a nora durante dias não dava grande chuva agora carregou em força


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta era a sinóptica às 12:00 do dia de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo Charneca, andas sempre com a "dorsal" e, mais uma vez, não é o caso... 

Trata-se de um sistema depressionário, que não vai nada até à Escandinávia: lá está mas é um potente anti-ciclone...
Também no Atlântico, o tom dominante é anti-ciclónico e não ciclónico...

Carta de superfície às12h


----------



## rozzo (30 Mai 2020 às 16:19)

Tonton disse:


> Amigo Charneca, andas sempre com a "dorsal" e, mais uma vez, não é o caso...
> 
> Trata-se de um sistema depressionário, que não vai nada até à Escandinávia: lá está mas é um potente anti-ciclone...
> Também no Atlântico, o tom dominante é anti-ciclónico e não ciclónico...
> ...


A parte do ciclone de acordo, de facto não há ali nenhum ciclone na zona assinalada no Atlântico.

Mas a dorsal estava correcta. Toda aquela faixa que abrange desde o norte de África até quase à Escandinávia é de facto uma crista/dorsal anticiclónica (como lhe preferirem chamar). Na verdade, dada a sua extensão, persistência e gradiente meridional, até se lhe pode já chamar um bloqueio. Há uns dias atrás, essa dorsal era mais larga e "típica", agora já está quase a "quebrar", degenerando no tal bloqueio na Escandinávia. Há quem chame a este processo "cut-off high", mas não é muito frequente.

Repara que a carta que colocaste é de pressão à superfície. É obviamente crucial, mas "mascara" e muito boa parte da dinâmica que se passa na larga escala, muito mais visível em cartas do geopotencial aos 500hPa.
Nessa carta será totalmente visível a dorsal que foi referida.

Talvez tenha sido por aí que o Charneca falou em ciclone no Atlântico? De qualquer forma, mesmo aos 500hPa, o que lá está é apenas um vale depressionário, não há nenhum ciclone, nem sequer uma "cut-off low".


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2020 às 16:35)

rozzo disse:


> A parte do ciclone de acordo, de facto não há ali nenhum ciclone na zona assinalada no Atlântico.
> Mas a dorsal estava correcta. Toda aquela faixa que abrange desde o norte de África até quase à Escandinávia é de facto uma crista/dorsal anticiclónica (como lhe preferirem chamar). Na verdade, dada a sua extensão, persistência e gradiente meridional, até se lhe pode já chamar um bloqueio.
> 
> Repara que a carta que colocaste é de pressão à superfície. É obviamente crucial, mas "mascara" e muito boa parte da dinâmica que se passa na larga escala, muito mais visível em cartas do geopotencial aos 500hPa.
> Nessa carta será totalmente visível a dors que foi referida.



Permite-me discordar, companheiro Rozzo, mas não me parece que haja nehuma crista desde o Norte de África, nem nehuma circulação correspondente....

Ciriculação em superfície:


----------



## rozzo (30 Mai 2020 às 16:40)

Tonton disse:


> Permite-me discordar, companheiro Rozzo, mas não me parece que haja nehuma crista desde o Norte de África, nem nehuma circulação correspondente....




Como acabei de escrever no post atrás, estás a limitar a tua análise ao que se passa *à superfície*.

Volto a repetir que grande parte da dinâmica que governa a atmosfera tem de ser *analisada a vários níveis, especialmente o dos 500hPa*. É nestes níveis que se encontra geralmente a melhor visualização para os processos de larga-escala, sendo que grande parte destes são os que vão forçar _a posteriori_ o que acontece ao nível da superfície.

Aí tens na seguinte carta a circulação que a circunda,numa extensa área, ao nível dos 500hPa.
Lamento insistir, mas está aí marcadíssima uma enorme dorsal/crista, correspondente a enorme "invasão" de ar subtropical até latitudes elevadas na Europa Ocidental.
Como também disse no ponto atrás, esta já se "esticou" tanto a Norte que começa a quebrar, já com uma "mini" circulação a fechar também em altitude (perto do UK), sinónimo do chamado Bloqueio Atmosférico, estando até aqui bem visível o chamado padrão de bloqueio em Omega.


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2020 às 16:42)

rozzo disse:


> A parte do ciclone de acordo, de facto não há ali nenhum ciclone na zona assinalada no Atlântico.
> 
> Mas a dorsal estava correcta. Toda aquela faixa que abrange desde o norte de África até quase à Escandinávia é de facto uma crista/dorsal anticiclónica (como lhe preferirem chamar). Na verdade, dada a sua extensão, persistência e gradiente meridional, até se lhe pode já chamar um bloqueio. Há uns dias atrás, essa dorsal era mais larga e "típica", agora já está quase a "quebrar", degenerando no tal bloqueio na Escandinávia. Há quem chame a este processo "cut-off high", mas não é muito frequente.
> 
> ...




Não vejo "dorsal" africana nenhuma nessa carta... a haver é atlântica, sobre a Europa a circulação até é ciclónica, veja-se a circulação a 500 hPa:


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2020 às 19:31)

Tonton disse:


> Não vejo "dorsal" africana nenhuma nessa carta... a haver é atlântica, sobre a Europa a circulação até é ciclónica, veja-se a circulação a 500 hPa:










rozzo disse:


> estando até aqui bem visível o chamado padrão de bloqueio em Omega.








O anticiclone em altitude... Ibéria  Bretanha (França)  RU  Noruega 






Os ventos na região de PT são fracos. O ciclone (em altitude na Europa é outra coisa).

O problema neste caso é a perceção... acontece


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2020 às 19:48)

Média climatológica de Maio:







Média e anomalia deste mês:


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2020 às 19:51)

Simplificando, o temido AC dividiu-se em 2 núcleos principais...






... formando um bloqueio 'omega'...






... e está causando, entre outras consequências, uma seca histórica na Bélgica  https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...gian-farmers-coronavirus-misery-idUSKBN2351I7


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mai 2020 às 20:07)

rozzo disse:


> Mas a dorsal estava correcta. Toda aquela faixa que abrange desde o norte de África até quase à Escandinávia é de facto uma crista/dorsal anticiclónica (como lhe preferirem chamar). Na verdade, dada a sua extensão, persistência e gradiente meridional, até se lhe pode já chamar um bloqueio. Há uns dias atrás, essa dorsal era mais larga e "típica", agora já está quase a "quebrar", degenerando no tal bloqueio na Escandinávia. Há quem chame a este processo "cut-off high", mas não é muito frequente.


Poder-se-ia chamar a isso então uma "gota quente", por analogia com as depressões em gota fria?


----------



## Tonton (30 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

rozzo disse:


> Como acabei de escrever no post atrás, estás a limitar a tua análise ao que se passa *à superfície*.
> 
> Volto a repetir que grande parte da dinâmica que governa a atmosfera tem de ser *analisada a vários níveis, especialmente o dos 500hPa*. É nestes níveis que se encontra geralmente a melhor visualização para os processos de larga-escala, sendo que grande parte destes são os que vão forçar _a posteriori_ o que acontece ao nível da superfície.
> 
> ...





Orion disse:


> O anticiclone em altitude... Ibéria  Bretanha (França)  RU  Noruega
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caríssimos, tudo isto só vem reforçar o que afirmei: a crista é atlântica, não tem nada a ver com a "dorsal africana"................................................................


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2020 às 20:50)

Tonton disse:


> Caríssimos, tudo isto só vem reforçar o que afirmei: a crista é atlântica, não tem nada a ver com a "dorsal africana"................................................................








Se calhar a anterior imagem representa melhor uma 'crista atlântica'.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mai 2020 às 21:25)

Meus senhores amanhã existe uma grande probabilidade de evento extrema s de vento trovoada e granizo..
A acompanhar...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Mai 2020 às 21:28)

Aqui está o mapa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (30 Mai 2020 às 23:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Poder-se-ia chamar a isso então uma "gota quente", por analogia com as depressões em gota fria?


Bom, por analogia sim! Embora nunca tenha visto tal terminologia. E confesso que nem o próprio termo "gota fria" simpatizo muito para cut off lows. 

Mas sim, tal como uma cut off low se forma por desprendimento da zona polar de uma bolsa isolada de ar frio em altitude, muitos bloqueios começam com o desprendimento da zona subtropical de uma bolsa isolada de ar quente em altitude também. 
Mas estas últimas têm geralmente dimensões muito maiores, e a génese dos processos é diferente claro.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 11:25)

camrov8 disse:


> o gfs anda a nora durante dias não dava grande chuva agora carregou em força


Há outros modelos mais fiáveis que o GFS.


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2020 às 12:58)




----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2020 às 10:22)

MSantos disse:


> Poderá até haver alguma instabilidade e possibilidade de trovoadas. Agora quanto a "evento convectivo algo agreste"... É clickbait.



Bem, o fim-de-semana acabou por ter convecção bem mais intensa e agreste do que esperava quando escrevi este post!


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2020 às 10:27)

Os modelos deram um valente corte na precipitação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2020 às 10:35)

MSantos disse:


> Bem, o fim-de-semana acabou por ter convecção bem mais intensa e agreste do que esperava quando escrevi este post!



É verdade, mas a notícia não deixa de ser clickbait


----------



## Rui Oliveira (1 Jun 2020 às 23:54)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Pelo que sei, só entrando em contacto com o IPMA. Mas penso que esses dados serão fornecidos pelo Instituto como produto comercial, não estarão disponíveis gratuitamente. Os registos apresentados na página http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/ carecem inclusivamente de validação pois são obtidos automaticamente em tempo real sem verificação, como aliás se informa na própria página. Em geral todos os dados que podem ser obtidos na net referem-se às últimas 24h ou períodos menores.




Muito agradecido pela informação.

De facto pelo que tenho procurado, existem muito site com diversos dados meteorologicos, embora de trovoadas só mesmo o IPMA nas condições que refere.

Obrigado.

Rui


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2020 às 14:37)

Ciclogénese explosiva.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2020 às 15:47)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Qual a probabilidade de chuva/trovoada para Vieira do Minho esta terça feira a partir do início da tarde?



Alta probabilidade, superior a 80%, como está quantificado na própria previsão do IPMA.
Nesta altura por exemplo já há uma célula com precipitação muito próxima a Leste de Vieira do Minho.

Recomendo seguir a página do Radar dinâmico, embora tenha um desfasamento de 10 a 15 minutos em relação ao momento real, é a melhor ferramenta para evitar surpresas, a par, claro, da observação à vista no local.


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2020 às 19:06)

CT faz a transição e chega aos Açores...







... ficando posteriormente estacionário no arquipélago. Os restos são posteriormente absorvidos por outro CT em transição:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jun 2020 às 19:09)

Neste momento calor nem vê lo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2020 às 19:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento calor nem vê lo!


Depende da perspetiva de "calor". Na realidade, as temperaturas nestes próximos dias até estarão próximas da média em grande parte do país, com exceção do Interior Alentejano e Algarve!


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jun 2020 às 20:42)

Nem calor nem chuva ... vai ser um mês sem qualquer interesse


----------



## Marco pires (2 Jun 2020 às 22:08)

chuva é pena mas também não se pode esperar que o mês de junho seja chuvoso.
calor se não houver agradeço imenso, dispenso tal coisa e para mim será um rico mês e fico satisfeito se por si só não tiver calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jun 2020 às 23:17)

Por mim temperaturas até aos 25°c, chegavam e sobravam. Quem é que por exemplo com calor abrasador consegue fazer desporto ao ar livre? Até mesmo trabalhar? Se alguém consegue sem " sofrer", parabéns.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2020 às 23:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Até mesmo trabalhar?


E agora com as máscaras... 
_____________________________
Curiosamente, no início da primavera, tinha o pressentimento que iria haver bastante instabilidade no início de junho, e não é que tinha razão! Não foi propriamente no início de junho, mas sim no fim de maio, mas mesmo assim... 

Agora, tenho o pressentimento que este tempo fresco será de pouca dura... Veremos se desta vez acerto!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2020 às 00:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E agora com as máscaras...
> _____________________________
> Curiosamente, no início da primavera, tinha o pressentimento que iria haver bastante instabilidade no início de junho, e não é que tinha razão! Não foi propriamente no início de junho, mas sim no fim de maio, mas mesmo assim...
> 
> Agora, tenho o pressentimento que este tempo fresco será de pouca dura... Veremos se desta vez acerto!


A primeira quinzena deve ser toda assim, podendo alternar com um ou outro dia mais quente. A partir da segunda quinzena é que o tempo começa a estabilizar mais.
Não podemos esperar muita precipitação em Junho e realmente achava muito atípico as previsões iniciais dos modelos, no entanto não era inédito. 
Quanto ás temperaturas, normal a partir de uma certa altura voltar o calor sendo que este mês é que as temperaturas que tivemos nestas últimas semanas de Maio começam a ser mais normais durante vários dias.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2020 às 14:57)

joralentejano disse:


> A primeira quinzena deve ser toda assim, podendo alternar com um ou outro dia mais quente. A partir da segunda quinzena é que o tempo começa a estabilizar mais.
> Não podemos esperar muita precipitação em Junho e realmente achava muito atípico as previsões iniciais dos modelos, no entanto não era inédito.
> Quanto ás temperaturas, normal a partir de uma certa altura voltar o calor sendo que este mês é que as temperaturas que tivemos nestas últimas semanas de Maio começam a ser mais normais durante vários dias.



Embora eu não saiba dizer de que forma, mas penso que Junho não vai ser assim tão normal. Isto porque a forte anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas vai ter influência e o resultado não pode ser normal.
Só a volta da nortada estável pode reverter localmente a situação oceânica presente: metade noroeste do Atlântico Norte com anomalia negativa e metade sudeste com anomalia positiva, com um corredor mais quente desde as Caraíbas até à Península Ibérica.

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/sst/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jun 2020 às 15:29)

StormRic disse:


> Embora eu não saiba dizer de que forma, mas penso que Junho não vai ser assim tão normal. Isto porque a forte anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas vai ter influência e o resultado não pode ser normal.
> Só a volta da nortada estável pode reverter localmente a situação oceânica presente: metade noroeste do Atlântico Norte com anomalia negativa e metade sudeste com anomalia positiva, com um corredor mais quente desde as Caraíbas até à Península Ibérica.
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/sst/


Verdade... Há uma grande diferença entre junho dos últimos anos e junho deste ano. É que este ano praticamente não tem havido nortada, e a nortada é comum a partir de maio!


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2020 às 12:38)




----------



## Jorgevski (4 Jun 2020 às 22:51)

Mais um junho miserável, ano após ano...
O ano passado que foi um dos piores junhos de sempre (o mais frio do século) parece querer voltar a repetir-se este ano... Já para não falar do evento de instabilidade atmosférica que estava previsto para esta semana e que acabou por se tornar num rotundo fiasco. Nem chuva, nem trovoada... e nem calor.
Quem é que consegue fazer praia ou piscina ao ar livre com temperaturas inferiores a 25°C??? Se alguém o consegue, sem tremer de frio ou sem doer os ossos ao entrar na água, então parabéns.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jun 2020 às 23:12)

Jorgevski disse:


> Mais um junho miserável, ano após ano...
> O ano passado que foi um dos piores junhos de sempre (o mais frio do século) parece querer voltar a repetir-se este ano... Já para não falar do evento de instabilidade atmosférica que estava previsto para esta semana e que acabou por se tornar num rotundo fiasco. Nem chuva, nem trovoada... e nem calor.
> Quem é que consegue fazer praia ou piscina ao ar livre com temperaturas inferiores a 25°C??? Se alguém o consegue, sem tremer de frio ou sem doer os ossos ao entrar na água, então parabéns.


Simplesmente não o fazes, acho que ninguém morre por causa disso. Não dá? Temos pena, fica em casa no sofá a ver um filme


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2020 às 23:27)

Jorgevski disse:


> Quando vi esses valores à primeira vista pensei tratarem-se de ISOs (que dariam temperaturas na ordem dos 34-35°C), mas afinal não, para grande desgosto são mesmo temperaturas à superfície. 22°C em Beja são só -8°C em relação à média de junho para esta localidade do Alentejo (a média das máximas do mês para Beja ronda os 30°C...)...
> Enfim, mais um junho absolutamente miserável...


Das grandes anomalias positivas nas últimas 2 semanas de Maio ninguém fala, mas como está um pouco mais fresco que o normal, é logo assim.
Na generalidade, as temperaturas estão 2/3ºC abaixo do normal. Nada fora do comum, aliás, as médias são feitas assim.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 23:40)

Jorgevski disse:


> Mais um junho miserável, ano após ano...
> O ano passado que foi um dos piores junhos de sempre (o mais frio do século) parece querer voltar a repetir-se este ano... Já para não falar do evento de instabilidade atmosférica que estava previsto para esta semana e que acabou por se tornar num rotundo fiasco. Nem chuva, nem trovoada... e nem calor.
> *Quem é que consegue fazer praia ou piscina ao ar livre com temperaturas inferiores a 25°C*??? Se alguém o consegue, sem tremer de frio ou sem doer os ossos ao entrar na água, então parabéns.


As normais de junho ao nível das máximas na costa ocidental anda entre os 20 e os 23ºC. Logo temperaturas deste calibre não são nada anormais - pelo contrário, são altamente normais e nada inéditas. Para além disso, junho de 2019 começou com muito mais frio e muito mais nortada (essa que este ano anda desaparecida) - lembro-me perfeitamente de dias consecutivos em que a máxima nem chegava aos 20ºC, e isso sim é bem mais significativo. 

Para além disso, para esta gente maluca pela praia, que descanse, pois ainda faltam 26 dias para acabar o mês. Para além disso, pode sempre vir uma vaga de calor lá para a segunda metade do mês e permanecer até setembro - foi mais ou menos isso que aconteceu no verão de 2017.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jun 2020 às 00:34)

Para quem vive em Beja, como eu, as temperaturas estão tudo menos miseráveis  Sei que têm estado 2 ou 3 graus abaixo da média, mas o pessoal de Beja apesar de estar habituado ao calor gosta é de dias como os que têm estado...  Dá para esplanada, para praticar desporto, para outras actividades ao ar livre, etc etc. 
Não querendo ser demasiado extremista, mas as temperaturas aqui por Beja podiam continuar assim durante todo o verão.. duvido que alguém sentisse falta dos 35º a 45ºC


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2020 às 22:07)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=0&para=1



> The new IFS Cycle 47r1 will be implemented on 30 June 2020.
> 
> This cycle includes changes in the treatment of observations, improvements in the data assimilation and to the model. Quintic vertical interpolation in the semi-Lagrangian advection scheme has been introduced as well as the inclusion of a better surface albedo climatology making use of more data from the MODIS instrument. Further information on this new cycle is available atImplementation of IFS Cycle 47r1.



IFS = Integrated Forecast System... é o modelo do ECMWF


----------



## jorped (5 Jun 2020 às 23:56)

*Previsão de Longo Prazo*
*Previsão período alargado - 08 jun. a 05 jul. 2020*
Precipitação total com valores acima do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores abaixo do normal



Na *precipitação total semanal* prevêem-se valores acima do normal, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, expetáveis para o final da semana de 08/06 a 14/06 e na semana de 15/06 a 21/06. Nas semanas de 22/06 a 28/06 e de 29/06 a 05/07 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na *temperatura média semanal* prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, praticamente para todo o território, nas semanas de 08/06 a 14/06 e de 15/06 a 21/06, e ainda para alguns locais do interior Centro na semana de 22/06 a 28/06. Na semana de 29/06 a 05/07 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

No que diz respeito às temperaturas está bonita a brincadeira, está... Esta previsão a longo prazo só vem confirmar a tendência de junho ser congelador, algo que se vem verificando desde 2018. Na precipitação... é o fiasco que se vê. Nesta semana também estava prevista precipitação acima do normal para todo o território e no final de contas apenas caíram duas míseras gotas, muito menos trovoadas.
Em termos de temperaturas desde 2018 que junho deixa muito a desejar. 2020 está claramente a seguir a fotocópia de 2019 e o junho de 2018 só não foi congelador total graças aos dias seguidos com máximas acima dos 30°C durante grande parte da segunda quinzena do mês. Junho de 2019 nem sequer teve esse parâmetro, algo que parece cada vez mais certo repetir-se em 2020. 
Mas pronto, para os "meteoloucos" que detestam o calor, praias e piscinas o maior sonho desses mesmos é haver um verão como o de 1977, isto é... congelador. 
Até devem sonhar acordados!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2020 às 11:04)

jorped disse:


> Em termos de temperaturas desde 2018 que junho deixa muito a desejar.


Eu sinceramente nem vou comentar esta parte. Talvez se tenham esquecidos dos junhos extremamente quentes de 2015 e 2017, ou do junho quente de 2016. Qual é a diferença entre ter anomalias positivas de 3°C ou ter anomalias negativas de 3°C?  

Para além de termos temperaturas baixas e frio em junho não ser nada de outro mundo... Em 2013 tivemos um junho com temperaturas negativas nas terras altas. Junho de 2014 foi chuvoso e fresco, sobretudo a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2020 às 11:28)

Tanta choradeira por estarmos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..., se calhar para alguns, nesta altura, o melhor é estarem 40°c e ver o país a arder, vejam os relatórios de Junho dos últimos anos, e digam se têm razão de queixa.


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tanta choradeira por estarmos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..., se calhar para alguns, nesta altura, o melhor é estarem 40°c e ver o país a arder, vejam os relatórios de Junho dos últimos anos, e digam se têm razão de queixa.



Muito bem observado .
Há pessoas que têm dificuldade em ver algo mais do que o seu próprio ego .


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

jorped disse:


> *Previsão de Longo Prazo*
> *Previsão período alargado - 08 jun. a 05 jul. 2020*
> Precipitação total com valores acima do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores abaixo do normal
> 
> ...


Mesmo... ja está visto que este mês vai ser uma miséria . Sem qualquer interesse. Nem chuva nem calor... estamos bem lixados


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jun 2020 às 12:44)

Boas
Só para começar o mês de Junho nem é particularmente quente somente a sul, onde no interior existe uma média mensal de 28 a 29c.
Nesta altura a temperatura máxima anda cerca de 1 a 2c abaixo do normal, nada de especial, sendo que assim deverá continuar até cerca do dia 15 Junho pelo menos. 
Contudo nos modelos existe uma certa tendência de estabilização para a última década do mês, sendo que basta a última década mais quente que o normal para que este seja um mês normal nas temperaturas!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jun 2020 às 13:34)

jorped disse:


> Esta previsão a longo prazo só vem confirmar a tendência de junho ser congelador, algo que se vem verificando desde 2018.


Junho de 2018 teve uma teperatura ligeiramente ACIMA do normal, só pareceu frio porque teve um período bastante frio no começo do mês (mas o resto até foi relativamente quente) e porque os outros junhos em geral têm sido escaldantes...


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Junho de 2014 foi chuvoso e fresco


O mesmo, junho de 2014 teve a temperatura ligeiramente ACIMA do normal, e a precipitação até andou um pouco abaixo, só não foi um mês com 30% da precipitação normal e a anomalia positiva de mais de 1 ºC, o que destoa...
O junho do ano passado, esse sim foi bastante frio, mas é praticamente caso único: desde 1998, apenas 2007 e o ano passado tiveram junhos frios/muito frios...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2020 às 13:47)

N_Fig disse:


> O mesmo, junho de 2014 teve a temperatura ligeiramente ACIMA do normal, e a precipitação até andou um pouco abaixo, só não foi um mês com 30% da precipitação normal e a anomalia positiva de mais de 1 ºC, o que destoa...
> O junho do ano passado, esse sim foi bastante frio, mas é praticamente caso único: desde 1998, apenas 2007 e o ano passado tiveram junhos frios/muito frios...


Tens razão. Se calhar é porque na altura tinha uma noção errada do clima, que entretanto modifiquei, porque comecei a achar estúpida esta "repulsão" aos dias "frescos" (com temperaturas máximas inferiores a 30°C).


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2020 às 13:49)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=0&para=1
> 
> 
> 
> IFS = Integrated Forecast System... é o modelo do ECMWF



Novo GFS  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0&runpara=1



> With the initial operational implementation of FV3GFS now accomplished, EMC's global modeling focus will turn towards development of the next GFS (v16) upgrade, which is expected to include increased vertical resolution,*more advanced physics,* data assimilation system upgrades, and coupling to a wave model. Implementation of GFSv16 is targeted for the winter of 2021.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jun 2020 às 13:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tens razão. Se calhar é porque na altura tinha uma noção errada do clima, que entretanto modifiquei, porque comecei a achar estúpida esta "repulsão" aos dias "frescos" (com temperaturas máximas inferiores a 30°C).


É normal, e em relação ao chuvoso até tens desculpa porque pelos vistos na tua zona foi muito mais chuvoso que o normal. E é como disse, se tens 10 anos de junhos em que a média deles anda mais de 1 ºC acima do valor de 1971-00, um junho com uma anomalia positiva só de 0,1 ºC vai-nos parecer frio


----------



## comentador (6 Jun 2020 às 13:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tanta choradeira por estarmos com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..., se calhar para alguns, nesta altura, o melhor é estarem 40°c e ver o país a arder, vejam os relatórios de Junho dos últimos anos, e digam se têm razão de queixa.



Nem 8 e nem 80!! Todos sentimos que este mês de Junho está a ter temperaturas abaixo da média e sobretudo as mínimas desde 5ª feira que estão muito baixas para a época. A maioria não é agricultor, mas quem trabalha no campo apercebe-se que para uma grande parte das culturas não é bom estas temperaturas mínimas. Mais doenças, atrasos no ciclo e quebras na produção. O mesmo acontece para as árvores florestais. As máximas até estão razoáveis, mas as mínimas, estão a fazer de Junho um mês atípico. Outra coisa: a vegetação quando está seca, tanto arde com 10ºC ou 40ºC, não associem só a facto da temperatura elevada aos incêndios, tenho queimado muitos restos de árvores e pasto seco e em dias em pleno Dezembro ou Janeiro arde muito bem!!  A humidade é mais importante que a temperatura na questão dos incêndios. E por fim, a maioria dos incêndios são mãos criminosas. Poderiam estar até 50ºC e não termos nenhum incêndio no Verão.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2020 às 15:00)

Volto a repetir a minha ideia, as médias são uma treta e muitas vezes não espelham em nada o que se passa nos meses.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2020 às 15:11)

comentador disse:


> E por fim, a maioria dos incêndios são mãos criminosas.


Não é bem assim... há muitos incêndios por negligência, e está mais do que provado que os verões mais frescos e húmidos têm muito menos incêndios.
Porque é que não falam de Fevereiro e Maio deste ano, onde foram os mais quentes desde que há registos? Ou só falam do que convém?


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2020 às 15:41)

Este ano climático está repleto de meses com anomalia positiva, alguns mesmo com os valores mais elevados desse que há registos. Por enquanto, só mesmo o passado mês de novembro apresentou uma anomalia ligeiramente negativa.


Anomalia:


out  +0,54

nov  -0,25 

dez  +1,07

jan  +0,77

fev  +2,45(mais quente de sempre)

mar  +0,42

abr  +0,76

mai  +3,26(mais quente de sempre)


Este tipo de comportamento é já um padrão e se tivesse de apostar, apostava numa anomalia positiva também para este mês de junho.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jun 2020 às 15:54)

comentador disse:


> A maioria não é agricultor, mas quem trabalha no campo apercebe-se que para uma grande parte das culturas não é bom estas temperaturas mínimas.


Algumas culturas obviamente que sofrem com isto, outras até beneficiam de ter horas de frio. Mas se alguém planta por exemplo algo em Bragança à espera de não ter nem uma mínima de 10 ºC em junho, as coisas têm tudo para correr mal...


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

Na estação de Bragança (IPMA) a média das máximas e das mínimas, nestes primeiros seis dias, até já está com anomalia positiva (normal 1971-2000).


----------



## 1337 (6 Jun 2020 às 17:10)

Também com médias de Abril de 17/18 graus é muito fácil se ter anomalia positiva, a mim ninguém me convence que o Abril só tenha como média da máxima uns 17/18 graus em Portugal na maioria das estações. Abril foi bastante fresco e chuvoso e ainda assim acaba com média acima. Com médias de máximas de 17 graus é muito fácil realmente.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jun 2020 às 17:29)

1337 disse:


> Também com médias de Abril de 17/18 graus é muito fácil se ter anomalia positiva, a mim ninguém me convence que o Abril só tenha como média da máxima uns 17/18 graus em Portugal na maioria das estações. Abril foi bastante fresco e chuvoso e ainda assim acaba com média acima. Com médias de máximas de 17 graus é muito fácil realmente.


Desculpa lá mas não entendo onde queres chegar? Queres dizer que as normais são mentira ou mal calculadas?

Que me digas que é conveniente olhar para outros parâmetros (como desvio padrão) para perceber que o mesmo valor médio pode representar dois comportamentos distintos, entendo.

Que me digas que as normais em uso (1981-2010) estão "desactualizadas", até entendo, pois o ritmo de aquecimento é tão acentuado que as médias de facto subiram significativamente só nos últimos 10 anos. (por outras palavras, valores normais agora são de facto acima da média climatólogica até 2010)

O resto, desculpa mas não percebo onde queres chegar... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2020 às 17:29)

Aqui Maio foi quentíssimo, tanto que a média das máximas acabou mesmo acima do valor médio para Junho!!!
Médias das máximas em Viseu(cidade): *25.6ºC* (+5.4ºC)
Média das mínimas: *11.2º*C (+2.7ºC)

Admitindo uma máxima de 22ºC e mínima de 10ºC no dia de hoje, Junho segue nos 24.5ºC de máxima (-0.9ºC) e 12.3ºC de mínima (+0.8ºC)


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jun 2020 às 17:37)

rozzo disse:


> Que me digas que é conveniente olhar para outros parâmetros (como desvio padrão) para perceber que o mesmo valor médio pode representar dois comportamentos distintos, entendo.


Não me parece que usar outros parâmetros vá mudar o comportamento da temperatura em relação à normal. Da precipitação é diferente, pois tenho realmente verificado que a maioria dos meses apresenta valores abaixo da média, havendo 2 ou 3 meses com valores excessivamente altos e que puxam muito a média para cima, e fazem com que a média e a mediana possam apresentar valores bem diferentes, por exemplo.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jun 2020 às 18:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Não me parece que usar outros parâmetros vá mudar o comportamento da temperatura em relação à normal. Da precipitação é diferente, pois tenho realmente verificado que a maioria dos meses apresenta valores abaixo da média, havendo 2 ou 3 meses com valores excessivamente altos e que puxam muito a média para cima, e fazem com que a média e a mediana possam apresentar valores bem diferentes, por exemplo.



Acho que não me expliquei bem.. 

Acho que se comparares 2 cidades que tenham as médias de temperatura exatamente iguais, mas uma for num clima desértico com os dias todos iguais, e a outra numa zona de intensa actividade sinóptica, obviamente as oscilações são totalmente diferentes, certo?

Imagina, por exemplo, uma hipotética cidade desértica (A) pode ter todos os dias do mês tempo limpo e mínimas de 15 e máximas de 25, com oscilações pequenas em torno destes valores. E a outra cidade (B) com passagem de frentes e alterações de tempo significativas variar entre dias frios e chuvosos com mínima de 5 e máxima de 15, e dias de sol quentes com mínima de 25 e máxima de 35, e pelo meio nem ter nenhum dia praticamente de 15/25...
Obviamente são cenários hipotéticos, mas que em ambos os casos vão resultar exatamente na mesma média de temperatura no final, apesar de condições brutalmente diferentes, estamos de acordo claro?

O que eu queria dizer com outros parâmetros, é que sim, usar apenas médias de temperatura sem outras estatísticas pode de facto ser enganador, para quem não conhece o contexto climático de uma cidade específica. Por isso dei o exemplo do desvio padrão, que já por si dá uma medida simples do quão "estável" ou não é o valor que aparece na média climatológica.
No hipotético exemplo que dei, obviamente as cidades A e B tinham as mesmas médias, mas o desvio-padrão na cidade B era muito superior ao da cidade A, sendo portanto um bom indicador da representatividade dos valores médios nas normais. E este exemplo de facto mostra que usar apenas os valores médios é uma análise muito redutora, e até por vezes enganadora...

De qualquer forma, o desvio-padrão não é um parâmetro que se costume usar nas normais climatológicas, embora fosse útil. Mas vendo uma normal climatológica de temperaturas, não aparece apenas a média. Temos também os recordes absolutos, que naturalmente já são uma boa ajuda para perceber  "estabilidade" ou não dos valores nessa cidade, embora possam em alguns casos ainda ser enganadores, em climas onde os valores extremos são muito raros.
Já vi em algumas normais (os americanos usam muito) outro indicador útil. Além da média e dos recordes absolutos, as normais apresentam também a média dos valores extremos de cada mês. Por outras palavras, é uma "estimativa" do mínimo/máximo expectável em cada mês, não muito diferente de ver o desvio padrão, sendo assim bastante útil.


----------



## meteo (7 Jun 2020 às 10:04)

1337 disse:


> Volto a repetir a minha ideia, as médias são uma treta e muitas vezes não espelham em nada o que se passa nos meses.


Qual era a outra forma de analisar, uma melhor e mais simples?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jun 2020 às 10:56)

Para mim o parâmetro que tem menos sentido é a temperatura média em si, pois pode ser tremendamente enganador, e não espelhar a realidade do local.
Nas regiões tropicais podemos ter mínimas e máximas de 25c, e no deserto mínimas de 10 e máximas de 40c.
O mesmo aqui em Portugal, exemplo Algarve no Verão com mínimas por vezes de cerca de 22 e máximas de 28 por exemplo, e o Alentejo pode ter mínimas de 18 e máxima de 32, por isso nunca uso nem dou crédito a temperaturas médias!
Contudo existe parâmetros como a média das mínimas e a média das máximas que caracterizam muito melhor o clima de uma região. Ou então os 3 parâmetros mas lá está a temperaturas média diária não é mais que a diferença entre a mínima e a máxima!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jun 2020 às 11:04)

Para espelhar o que se passa nos meses existe os relatórios não...?
Nos meses de transição as mudanças podem ser muito bruscas, variando entre máximas de 10 e máximas de 30c por exemplo, ou então podemos ter 20c o mês todo. 
Mas lá está a média e isso mesmo, uma média da temperatura registada aos longo do mês.
Outro exemplo o mês de Junho até agora..
Todos concordam que esta a ser mais frio que o normal, cerca de uns 2c, e vai aumentar a anomalia até dia 15, se calhar para uns - 2 a - 3c, mas depois podemos ter uma 2a quinzena bem quente e anular esta anomalia.
Por isso quem quer mesmo verificar como foi o mês deve consultar os relatórios, seja aqui ou no Bangladesh!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2020 às 13:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Para espelhar o que se passa nos meses existe os relatórios não...?
> Nos meses de transição as mudanças podem ser muito bruscas, variando entre máximas de 10 e máximas de 30c por exemplo, ou então podemos ter 20c o mês todo.
> Mas lá está a média e isso mesmo, uma média da temperatura registada aos longo do mês.
> Outro exemplo o mês de Junho até agora..
> ...


Errado, a primeira quinzena é mais fria normalmente que a segunda, não está a haver anomalia negativa generalizada nenhuma. Se fores ver os gráficos que o IPMA publicava até 2010, vês que por exemplo em Castelo Branco a média das máximas passava dos 30 ºC no fim do mês mas nesta altura nem aos 25 ºC chegava:




Isto usava a normal 61-90, infelizmente o IPMA quando atualizou a normal resolveu passar a usar a mesma média para todos os dias do mês, o que pode ser razoável em janeiro ou em agosto, mas é altamente enganador nos meses de transição...


----------



## 1337 (7 Jun 2020 às 21:01)

A média para mim não vale nada por isso mesmo. Tens 20 dias do mês ligeiramente abaixo do normal ou igual, vem 7 dias com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC e já passa a ser um mês quente. Passas mais de metade do mês com temperaturas dentro do normal, para vir uma semana de calor e classificar o mês como quente por causa de uma semana. 

Não sei se há outra forma de ver temperaturas que não as médias, mas muitas vezes não espelham em nada a realidade do mês no geral. Como este Abril, foi classificado como quente porque no meio de temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente abaixo, houve ali uns 4 dias de temperaturas de 27 graus que fez com que fosse classificado como um mês quente


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2020 às 21:15)

1337 disse:


> A média para mim não vale nada por isso mesmo. Tens 20 dias do mês ligeiramente abaixo do normal ou igual, vem 7 dias com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC e já passa a ser um mês quente. Passas mais de metade do mês com temperaturas dentro do normal, para vir uma semana de calor e classificar o mês como quente por causa de uma semana.
> 
> Não sei se há outra forma de ver temperaturas que não as médias, mas muitas vezes não espelham em nada a realidade do mês no geral. Como este Abril, foi classificado como quente porque no meio de temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente abaixo, houve ali uns 4 dias de temperaturas de 27 graus que fez com que fosse classificado como um mês quente


Normal que as temperaturas máximas te pareçam ter andado na média tirando 3/4 dias, porque foi isso que aconteceu, e as máximas andaram relativamente próximas do normal, o que fez com que abril fosse quente foram os imensos dias de nebulosidade que não deixaram descer as mínimas, essas sim com uma anomalia positiva superior a 1 ºC. E de qualquer modo o mês não foi assim tão quente e a anomalia prova-o


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jun 2020 às 22:29)

Não sei quanto a vocês me parece que vem aí uma semana bem fresca pelo frente, e depois na última semana a compensação com uma semana bem quente!
Vamos ver!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2020 às 22:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei quanto a vocês me parece que vem aí uma semana bem fresca pelo frente, e depois na última semana a compensação com uma semana bem quente!
> Vamos ver!


Esta semana terá temperaturas máximas e mínimas próximas ao normal no Interior e Algarve, e abaixo do normal no Litoral Oeste. A semana a seguir deverá ser chuvosa e fresca e a última semana será bem quente. 
Para além disso, já existe a tendência para um verão (julho e agosto) bem quente.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2020 às 23:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para além disso, já existe a tendência para um verão (julho e agosto) bem quente.



Onde viste isso?
Na última saída do S5, a tendência não é essa:


----------



## Gprof (8 Jun 2020 às 00:46)

Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível. 
Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977. 
Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
Que eu saiba junho é já um mês de pleno verão. É já um mês de dorsais africanas e de 40°C. Ah, os incêndios, o país a arder... bla bla bla, whiskas saquetas, bla bla bla. Não venham com as desculpas dos incêndios, porque cerca de 99% desses mesmos é de origem CRIMINOSA, tal como um user acima já disse. Não usem as desculpas das altas temperaturas como foco de propagação de incêndios. Que eu saiba quando um monte começa a arder, tal não acontece por obra divina do Espírito Santo. Nem que estivessem 50°C!!! Para um monte começar a arder é necessária uma "mãozinha marota" dum delinquente que tem prazer em presenciar tais coisas, estejam 20, 30, 40 ou até mesmo temperaturas de 0°C ou negativas no inverno. Já vi deflagrar incêndios florestais com temperaturas negativas em pleno inverno, os invernos de 2005, 2012 e 2017, que foram invernos muito frios, são exemplos disso mesmo. Portanto para haver incêndios florestais tanto podem estar 0°C no inverno como 40°C no verão. Basta haver essa "mãozinha marota"!!! E depois usam as desculpas da "trovoada seca" (aquando do incêndio de Pedrógão Grande) ou então a bizarra desculpa do criminoso que ateou fogo ao monte ter perturbações mentais. Essas desculpas para mim não pegam. No incêndio de Pedrógão Grande, quando ocorreu a tal "trovoada seca" já haviam sido gastas horas a fio de combate ao mesmo, sendo portanto uma desculpa totalmente esfarrapada só para tentar proteger o criminoso da prisão e de uma "way of life" aos quadradinhos (desculpem o off-topic). Esse CRIMINOSO, que manchou o excelente junho de 2017 (a nível de temperaturas, tendo sido este o último até ao momento) ao provocar todas as mortes que houve, anda à solta, tal e qual como os ladrões que roubam bancos (desculpem o off-topic) e irá continuar na boa, como se não fosse nada na vida.
Essas desculpas a mim não pegam. Digo e volto a repetir: 99% da origem dos incêndios florestais (faço minhas as palavras de um user acima) é CRIMINOSA, estando 0°C no inverno ou 40°C no verão. Basta haver tempo seco e humidade relativa baixa para os criminosos com "problemas mentais" passarem da teoria à prática e assim presenciarem tal "prazer"!!!


----------



## Tonton (8 Jun 2020 às 00:52)

Gprof disse:


> Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível.
> Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
> Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977.
> Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
> ...


----------



## comentador (8 Jun 2020 às 07:25)

Gprof disse:


> Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível.
> Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
> Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977.
> Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
> ...



Completamente de acordo com todas estas palavras.


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jun 2020 às 08:40)

Gprof disse:


> Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível.
> Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
> Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977.
> Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
> ...


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jun 2020 às 08:43)

Tonton disse:


>



Tonton , acho que os administradores deviam fazer uma triagem para a entrada de novos membros . Alguns pensam que vão para uma tasca e foram parar a um fórum de meteorologia .


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jun 2020 às 09:05)

Gprof disse:


> Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível.
> Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
> Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977.
> Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
> ...



Temperaturas de geada esta noite só mesmo na Torre (Serra da Estrela). Até aos 1500 m a mínima rondou os 3ºC.  Na Guarda a temperatura mínima rondou os 7ºC, em Bragança os 8ºC. Quando os mínimos históricos para Junho são de 1 e 3ºC respectivamente. Onde está a anormalidade? São provavelmente mais frequentes estas mínimas que os tais 40ºC que falas. O nosso país está numa localização geográfica (latitude) que potencia uma variabilidade climática muito acentuada, não só entre anos, como em poucos dias. As ondulações do jacto e o posicionamento do vales e cristas de geopotencial são proponderantes, e podem por vezes resultar num mês muito quente (ou muito frio) se houver persistência de um padrão, ou até um mês a rondar a média com alguns dias muito frios e outros muito quentes relativamente à mesma se há uma alteração do padrão algures a meio do mês. Qual o espanto?


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2020 às 09:05)

No espaço de uma semana já são 3 membros com nomes e localizações diferentes com a mesma conversa (demasiado semelhante), para mim (e posso estar enganado) são apenas um membro com o intuito de lançar confusão, um _troll_.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2020 às 09:28)

Thomar disse:


> No espaço de uma semana já são 3 membros com nomes e localizações diferentes com a mesma conversa (demasiado semelhante), para mim (e posso estar enganado) são apenas um membro com o intuito de lançar confusão, um _troll_.


É a mesma pessoa de certeza, não vale a pena dar conversa a este troll.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jun 2020 às 09:38)

Tenho uma sensação que este mês de Junho ainda vou ter que sacar de uma sweat pois sente se fresco de manhã pelo menos e depois do dia 10 essa sensação será ainda mais acentuada com maximas que não deverao passar dos 22 ou 23c, o que não sendo inédito será certamente muito pouco usual, assim como é pouco usual a onda de calor q tivemos em Maio!
Só para a última dezena do mês teremos temperaturas de acordo para a época!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jun 2020 às 10:19)

Thomar disse:


> No espaço de uma semana já são 3 membros com nomes e localizações diferentes com a mesma conversa (demasiado semelhante), para mim (e posso estar enganado) são apenas um membro com o intuito de lançar confusão, um _troll_.


Exato, eu ia dizer o mesmo... Já são três membros a dizer coisas parecidas. 



Tonton disse:


> Onde viste isso?
> Na última saída do S5, a tendência não é essa:


Tinha visto algures no Accuweather, que é uma previsão baseada no GFS, mas também já foi há algum tempo. Tenho que ir ver novamente a previsão a longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2020 às 10:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tenho que ir ver novamente a previsão a longo prazo.



Esta?  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-forecasts/accuweathers-2020-europe-summer-forecast/740540



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tinha visto algures no Accuweather, que é uma previsão baseada no GFS,



*Latest Study of 120 Million Forecasts Proves AccuWeather Forecasts Are Most Accurate*



> AccuWeather's proven Superior Accuracy is achieved by exclusive patented technology, the largest collection of global forecast models and data, leading-edge predictive AI and machine learning, and the best IP and procedures developed and refined over the company’s 57-year history, combined with the most talented and experienced group of meteorological forecasters anywhere. AccuWeather employs more than 100 expert meteorologists who work as forecasters as well as throughout other parts of the company.



Improvável mas depende do instituto, do tipo de previsão e do viés/preferência do meteorologista. O desempenho recente de um dado modelo inevitavelmente também contribui.

Nos EUA, por exemplo, as previsões sazonais baseiam-se em muitos modelos (incluindo o SEAS5 do ECMWF). Os institutos privados (que tendencialmente não estão a desenvolver modelos próprios), também adotam o mesmo procedimento.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jun 2020 às 11:28)

Thomar disse:


> No espaço de uma semana já são 3 membros com nomes e localizações diferentes com a mesma conversa (demasiado semelhante), para mim (e posso estar enganado) são apenas um membro com o intuito de lançar confusão, um _troll_.


Yep, correcto, andamos em cima dele, é ignorar e denunciar os posts se suspeitarem de alguma coisa se não virmos a tempo. Dar trela aos trolls é ainda pior.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2020 às 11:29)

Num fórum como o MeteoPT por vezes surgem trolls, é inevitável. Cabe a cada um de nós seguir a máxima  "Don't feed the trolls", isto é não deem "trela" a pessoal que apenas se inscreve para desestabilizar. Isto até aparecer algum membro do staff para dar uma "vassourada".


----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2020 às 11:41)

Da mesma maneira que o pesoal se queixou do calor em Maio, também há pessoas agora a queixarem se do frio em Junho. Acho que é escusado andarem a gozar as pessoas por terem opiniões contrárias, minha opinião.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jun 2020 às 11:47)

Óbvio que temos gostos meteorológicos diferentes para cada mês do ano..
Eu por exemplo já estou a entrar em "depressão" com a chuva e temperaturas amenas que se avizinham..
Mas que podemos fazer e o nosso clima anda xoné...
São João com chuva é que não sff..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2020 às 12:06)

Não sei até quando vai durar este tempo "fresco", mas só espero é que não aconteça o mesmo que em 2018, em que demos aquela valente cambalhota no inicio de Agosto e depois andámos a "penar" e a rezar pelo regresso novamente deste tempo  
Confesso que depois dos calores de Maio até sabe bem este alivio nas temperaturas, mas pronto, também compreendo que não é o ideal para quem se governa da agricultura  A meteorologia é assim, não há nada a fazer...


----------



## Tonton (8 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

1337 disse:


> Da mesma maneira que o pesoal se queixou do calor em Maio, também há pessoas agora a queixarem se do frio em Junho. Acho que é escusado andarem a gozar as pessoas por terem opiniões contrárias, minha opinião.



Companheiro, não me parece que se ande a gozar ninguém... 
O que se passa é que se escrevem falsidades que não fazem sentido nenhum, como "é Inverno em junho", "isto nunca aconteceu", "Junho nunca foi assim", etc.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jun 2020 às 12:20)

Colegas...
Um pouco em tom de brincadeira..
*Todos os anos temos esta conversa* algures no final da primavera ou início do verão, quando vêm uns dias ou semanas mais frescas ou ventosas, É sagrado! 
Depois esquecemos e engolimos em seco, quando mais tarde no verão (ou até já bem dentro do outono) andamos a "tostar". 

Claro que isto faz parte da variabilidade, e claro que períodos frescos e ventosos fazem perfeitamente parte do clima de verão de Portugal. É mesmo assim...
A nossa memória é que tende a ser curta... E também o facto de actualmente cada vez termos mais episódios muito quentes e de recordes, faz com que os períodos intercalados frescos sejam mais "raros" ou mais estranhos, dada a quase constante "anormalidade" (que na verdade começa é a ser o "novo normal") de andarmos frequentemente acima das médias climatológicas de décadas anteriores... Essa é que é essa!

Mas pronto, podemos sempre desenterrar o seguinte tópico, se ajudar a acalmar os ânimos: 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/pagina-22


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2020 às 12:31)

rozzo disse:


> Colegas...
> Um pouco em tom de brincadeira..
> *Todos os anos temos esta conversa* algures no final da primavera ou início do verão, quando vêm uns dias ou semanas mais frescas ou ventosas, É sagrado!
> Depois esquecemos e engolimos em seco, quando mais tarde no verão (ou até já bem dentro do outono) andamos a "tostar".
> ...


Temos que abrir o tópico " pânico do verão inexistente 2020".


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jun 2020 às 12:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Temos que abrir o tópico " pânico do verão inexistente 2020".



Inexistente?? Tivemos 15 dias em Portalegre dignos de sauna e há quem ache que não haverá Verão este ano?? Que bem me tem sabido as últimas noites para dormir em condições...


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jun 2020 às 12:47)

Tonton disse:


> Companheiro, não me parece que se ande a gozar ninguém...
> O que se passa é que se escrevem falsidades que não fazem sentido nenhum, como "é Inverno em junho", "isto nunca aconteceu", "Junho nunca foi assim", etc.



Exatamente , a questão é essa mesma . São fake - news , uma mentira difundida muitas vezes pode ser que as pessoas acreditem que é verdade.


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jun 2020 às 12:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Inexistente?? Tivemos 15 dias em Portalegre dignos de sauna e há quem ache que não haverá Verão este ano?? Que bem me tem sabido as últimas noites para dormir em condições...



Em maio já estivemos a tostar . Aqui em cima não sei se vamos ter muitos dias ( ou até algum ) mais quentes durante o verão .


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2020 às 12:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Óbvio que temos gostos meteorológicos diferentes para cada mês do ano..
> Eu por exemplo já estou a entrar em "depressão" com a chuva e temperaturas amenas que se avizinham..
> Mas que podemos fazer e o nosso clima anda xoné...
> São João com chuva é que não sff..
> ...


Tendo em conta as médias de precipitação para o Litoral Norte, acho que é normal chover em junho:
Viana Do Castelo: 56mm
Braga: 62mm
Porto: cerca de 40mm

Resides na zona errada do país. 

No entanto, mesmo aqui no Sul, chove muitas vezes no São João.


----------



## meteo (8 Jun 2020 às 14:05)

1337 disse:


> Da mesma maneira que o pesoal se queixou do calor em Maio, também há pessoas agora a queixarem se do frio em Junho. Acho que é escusado andarem a gozar as pessoas por terem opiniões contrárias, minha opinião.



Na minha opinião, não se pode utilizar sempre a desculpa de ter "opiniões contrarias" para dizer todo e qualquer disparate que apeteça. Ficaria um fórum impossível de se estar.
"Junho é um mês de pleno Verão e de 40 graus " Todo o post dele não é usar o direito a opiniões contrária, é pura trollagem, como aqui se disse, e bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jun 2020 às 14:19)

meteo disse:


> "Junho é um mês de pleno Verão e de 40 graus " Todo o post dele não é usar o direito a opiniões contrária, é pura trollagem, como aqui se disse, e bem.


Há aqui coisas que são estranhas nos membros que andam a escrever bacorada, e que são suspeitosas:

São membros recentes, normalmente com menos de um dia. 
Escrevem um ou dois posts e desaparecem... 
Dizem exatamente a mesma coisa, ou tão parecido que até chateia.
No perfil, usam exatamente o mesmo tipo de morada: "Aldeias de Portugal", "Montes de Portugal", etc. 
Isto faz-me pensar que eles são trolls, claramente, dada a experiência que tive com uns quantos no Facebook e no YouTube.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jun 2020 às 14:31)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em maio já estivemos a tostar . Aqui em cima não sei se vamos ter muitos dias ( ou até algum ) mais quentes durante o verão .



Em Viana estiveram 6 dias, cá foram 13. Bem pior estiveram em Montalegre e em Pinhão com 17...  Conhecendo a tua região, acredito que houve dias bem quentes para o habitual "Verde Minho".
Ondas de calor, sejam em que altura sejam, são eventos extremos que geram consequências. As consequências é que podem ser mais ou menos gravosas consoante a altura do ano. O mês de Maio com uma quinzena a tostar metade do país é preocupante, só não tem mais repercussões graças a dois meses chuvosos.


----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2020 às 15:32)




----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2020 às 17:47)

Aqui tive uma  máxima incrível de 35.6ºC em Maio, e ainda mais difícil de atingir aqui é duas mínimas tropicais seguidas o que não é muito normal acontecer no Verão, quanto mais em Maio. 

Quanto ao user até pode ser um troll, mas se realmente fosse alguém novo mesmo estando errado acho que é um bocado chato dizerem certas coisas. Mas se já houve mais contas criadas a dizer o mesmo( o que não me apercebi confesso) têm toda a razão no que dizem


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jun 2020 às 18:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Inexistente?? Tivemos 15 dias em Portalegre dignos de sauna e há quem ache que não haverá Verão este ano?? Que bem me tem sabido as últimas noites para dormir em condições...


Inexistente para alguns, para mim não.
Deixo aqui alguns fatos deste ano:
-Maio mais quente desde 1931, ou seja desde que se fazem registos;
-Fevereiro mais quente desde 1931;
-2° inverno mais quente, sendo que a média das máximas foi a mais alta desde 1931.
Agora, estamos com uns dias um pouco mais frescos, e há esta lamúria, mas ok.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jun 2020 às 18:20)

Boa tarde a todos os membros deste fórum. Já sigo o fórum à cerca de 3 anos e agora gostava de participar mais ativamente.
A metereologia é algo que me fascina imenso por isso decidi increver-me aqui.
Sou da zona de Coimbra por isso será dai que darei o meu contributo a nível metereológico.
Obrigado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jun 2020 às 18:26)

Ora bem parece que está praticamente confirmado em junho vou ter 6 dias consecutivos de chuva e nesses 6 dias supero a média mensal..
Há não esquecendo dos magníficos 18°c a fazer lembrar os meses de março.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2020 às 18:29)

Crazyrain disse:


> Tonton , acho que os administradores deviam fazer uma triagem para a entrada de novos membros . Alguns pensam que vão para uma tasca e foram parar a um fórum de meteorologia .


Epá, isso também é um bocado exagero na minha opinião. Eu lembro-me que quando me registei também dizia imensos disparates, lembro-me de ver uma previsão mais ou menos longínqua de 100 mm num dia em julho e vir postar como se fosse certo que isso ia acontecer, e a moderação veio-me repreender (e embora isso até tenha realmente acontecido, fez bem porque eu estava a falar em tom alarmante). O que quero dizer com isto é que há pessoas que têm boas intenções mas simplesmente não percebem assim muito do assunto, nenhum de nós nasceu ensinado.


1337 disse:


> Aqui tive uma  máxima incrível de 35.6ºC em Maio, e ainda mais difícil de atingir aqui é duas mínimas tropicais seguidas o que não é muito normal acontecer no Verão, quanto mais em Maio.
> 
> Quanto ao user até pode ser um troll, mas se realmente fosse alguém novo mesmo estando errado acho que é um bocado chato dizerem certas coisas. Mas se já houve mais contas criadas a dizer o mesmo( o que não me apercebi confesso) têm toda a razão no que dizem


Se tivesses visto as várias contas, percebias porque temos 99,9% de certeza que é um troll


Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os membros deste fórum. Já sigo o fórum à cerca de 3 anos e agora gostava de participar mais ativamente.
> A metereologia é algo que me fascina imenso por isso decidi increver-me aqui.
> Sou da zona de Coimbra por isso será dai que darei o meu contributo a nível metereológico.
> Obrigado.


Sê bem-vindo! De que zona da cidade vais reportar?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jun 2020 às 18:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Epá, isso também é um bocado exagero na minha opinião. Eu lembro-me que quando me registei também dizia imensos disparates, lembro-me de ver uma previsão mais ou menos longínqua de 100 mm num dia em julho e vir postar como se fosse certo que isso ia acontecer, e a moderação veio-me repreender (e embora isso até tenha realmente acontecido, fez bem porque eu estava a falar em tom alarmante). O que quero dizer com isto é que há pessoas que têm boas intenções mas simplesmente não percebem assim muito do assunto, nenhum de nós nasceu ensinado.
> 
> Se tivesses visto as várias contas, percebias porque temos 99,9% de certeza que é um troll
> 
> Sê bem-vindo! De que zona da cidade vais reportar?


Dos carvalhais de baixo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jun 2020 às 18:37)

Será que à 3a é de vez? Depois de os modelos terem previsto a médio prazo e com alguma consistência (desde o início do mês) duas situações de chuva e tempo fresco generalizado devido ao "aprisionamento" de bolsas de ar frio ao largo de PT continental, mas que no fim falharam devido à correcção da real trajectória e posicionamento final, é desta que acertarão?

Se as previsões desta vez se confirmarem, então teremos uma situação essa sim já algo rara (mas não inédita) para Junho, com temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC em praticamente todo o território, e alguma precipitação também em todo o país, embora com especial incidência no litoral norte. As temperaturas a 850hPa podem descer até 2/3ºC em todo o território, o que representam anomalias a esse nível de cerca de 10ºC, e poderá mesmo levar à ocorrência de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela se a precipitação acontecer no momento certo. 

Se já anda por aí muita conversa com uma situação normalíssima nos últimos dias, o que será se isto se concretizar? Vamos no entanto ainda com cautela pois já vimos os modelos recentemente a recuar bastante quase em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2020 às 20:00)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os membros deste fórum. Já sigo o fórum à cerca de 3 anos e agora gostava de participar mais ativamente.
> A metereologia é algo que me fascina imenso por isso decidi increver-me aqui.
> Sou da zona de Coimbra por isso será dai que darei o meu contributo a nível metereológico.
> Obrigado.


Bem-vindo à nossa casa! Bons seguimentos


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Jun 2020 às 20:20)

RStorm disse:


> Bem-vindo à nossa casa! Bons seguimentos


Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jun 2020 às 20:43)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os membros deste fórum. Já sigo o fórum à cerca de 3 anos e agora gostava de participar mais ativamente.
> A metereologia é algo que me fascina imenso por isso decidi increver-me aqui.
> Sou da zona de Coimbra por isso será dai que darei o meu contributo a nível metereológico.
> Obrigado.



Bem vindo 
Aqui vais sentir te nas nuvens!


----------



## Marco pires (8 Jun 2020 às 21:41)

neve na serra em junho poderá não ser inédito, mas deverá ser caso muito raro.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Jun 2020 às 22:57)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os membros deste fórum. Já sigo o fórum à cerca de 3 anos e agora gostava de participar mais ativamente.
> A metereologia é algo que me fascina imenso por isso decidi increver-me aqui.
> Sou da zona de Coimbra por isso será dai que darei o meu contributo a nível metereológico.
> Obrigado.




Muito bem-vindo


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2020 às 23:46)

Marco pires disse:


> neve na serra em junho poderá não ser inédito, mas deverá ser caso muito raro.


Muito comum não é, mas no ano passado aconteceu isso, mais ou menos na mesma altura do ano. Nos dias 6 e 7 de junho do ano passado chegou a nevar nas montanhas aqui a norte, com acumulação aos 1800m, Eu ainda pisei neve fresca no dia 8 de junho. É possivel que tenha nevado também na torre por esses dias.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2020 às 23:49)

Dan disse:


> Muito comum não é, mas no ano passado aconteceu isso, mais ou menos na mesma altura do ano. Nos dias 6 e 7 de junho do ano passado chegou a nevar nas montanhas aqui a norte, com acumulação aos 1800m, Eu ainda pisei neve fresca no dia 8 de junho. É possivel que tenha nevado também na torre por esses dias.


Verdade, mas o ano passado teve imensas estações a baterem recordes de temperatura mínima e o 4º valor mais baixo das mínimas desde 1931, portanto conta como um dos tais "casos raros". Também me lembro de nevar em 2013 (e por mais que uma vez, sendo que se bem me lembro a segunda já foi na segunda metade do mês), mas de resto não me lembro de nevar em junho


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2020 às 00:07)

Em junho de 2018 também tivemos uns dias favoráveis. 4 / 5 e 9 de junho, Precipitação com cota de neve a rondar os 2000m metros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 00:37)

Estive a ver o facebook do Meteo Trás-os-Montes e lá anda o homem a dizer que junho vai e está a ser bem fresco e chuvoso, e que não está a ter as "temperaturas habituais". Fico triste quando vejo "um dos nossos" aqui do fórum, que era tão inteligente e com tantos conhecimentos sobre o tema, a dizer estas bacoradas para ter gostos no Facebook... E de facto teve resultado: a página dele tornou-se, num ano, a mais popular da Internet ao nível da meteorologia amadora em Portugal. 



N_Fig disse:


> e por mais que uma vez, sendo que se bem me lembro a segunda já foi na segunda metade do mês, mas de resto não me lembro de nevar em junho


Mas suponho que antes de 2018 deva ter acontecido mais vezes. Há que salientar que houve uma sucessão de junhos bem quentes nos anos 1990 e 2000. 
Tenho registos de familiares que dizem que, há muitos anos, nevou nos pontos mais altos em julho. Não me sabem é dizer os anos, infelizmente...


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Jun 2020 às 01:17)

Em junho já nevou várias vezes que eu me lembro . Não só nos pontos mais elevados da Serra da Estrela , mas também já nevou nos pontos mais altos do Gerês e Larouco .
Aliás , até em julho já nevou . Se não estou em erro , há uns anos atrás ( 2015 ou 2016 , salvo erro ) nevou nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela no início de julho .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jun 2020 às 03:28)

Quando os meus pais viviam na Alemanha vinham sempre de férias em Junho e o que não falta são fotos deles na Serra da Estrela com neve à volta, nos anos 60 e 70.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jun 2020 às 08:29)

Lembro me de uma volta a Portugal em bicicleta com temperaturas a rondar os 2°c e tempo bem cerrado..
Mas tantos dias de chuva seguidos para o litoral norte no mês de junho não me recordo...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jun 2020 às 08:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Fico triste quando vejo "um dos nossos" aqui do fórum, que era tão inteligente e com tantos conhecimentos sobre o tema, a dizer estas bacoradas para ter gostos no Facebook...



Das duas uma: ou a inteligência que tem para a meteorologia é a estupidez que usa nas redes sociais (só quem precisa de atenção vive em prol de gostos virtuais), ou então é inteligente para ganhar dinheiro com a publicidade que tem nos diferentes sites que usa. Seja como for, esta situação alimenta-se graças a uma pandemia que lavra no seio da actual sociedade: a desinformação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jun 2020 às 08:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quando os meus pais viviam na Alemanha vinham sempre de férias em Junho e o que não falta são fotos deles na Serra da Estrela com neve à volta, nos anos 60 e 70.



Isso eram outros tempos. Também os meus pais diziam que, em pleno Agosto de 1979, houve geadas intensas no Sabugal, como não havia na minha região em pleno Inverno.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jun 2020 às 10:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Das duas uma: ou a inteligência que tem para a meteorologia é a estupidez que usa nas redes sociais (só quem precisa de atenção vive em prol de gostos virtuais), ou então é inteligente para ganhar dinheiro com a publicidade de tem nos diferentes sites que usa. Seja como for, esta situação alimenta-se graças a uma pandemia que lavra no seio da actual sociedade: a desinformação.


E infelizmente consegue aumentar a popularidade da página so com esses sensacionalismos e nem uma única estação meteorológica tem... enfim


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2020 às 13:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Estive a ver o facebook do Meteo Trás-os-Montes e lá anda o homem a dizer que junho vai e está a ser bem fresco e chuvoso, e que não está a ter as "temperaturas habituais".



Não tendo visto a publicação em questão, qual é o problema associado ao termo?







Houve referência a temperaturas extremas ou raras?

Temperaturas habituais = média


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2020 às 14:13)

Objetivamente abaixo da média (mas não e subjetivamente o apocalipse para alguns. Em PT, pelo menos, não parece que sejam temperaturas raras.

Como a configuração atmosfera não é propriamente a das mais comuns, pede-se alguma paciência para os insatisfeitos. Há ainda muito tempo para ocorrerem os >45º anualmente desejados pelo @RedeMeteo (mero exemplo).






Como o bom filho sempre a casa regressa, não se preocupem. O anticiclone nunca se esquecerá de nós.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jun 2020 às 14:20)

Boas
O tempo quente irá regressar 
Já tivemos junhos mais frescos 
De certeza julho e agosto serão quentes !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jun 2020 às 14:30)

Será alguma mentira o que está escrito.?
Ate parece que nao está a ser um mês fresco, e será chuvoso na proxima semana com temperatura dignas de Março que fará com no final da 1a quinzena haja uma anomalia de pelo menos menos 4 a 5 normais face ao normal.
Isso é normal? Alguns anos sim outros não..
Contudo pelo menos a ultima dezena de dias promete aquecer..  Bem! 

Mas e no final do mês que se faz as contas!


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2020 às 14:51)

Até ao dia 8 de junho: -0,3ºC de anomalia na média das máximas e -0,7ºC de anomalia na média das mínimas (normal 1981-2010). É possível que esta seja uma das regiões do país com menor anomalia negativa nos valores de temperatura. 

Quanto à precipitação; 0mm nestes primeiros 8 dias.


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2020 às 15:03)

Dizer que o Junho está a ser fresco pelos vistos para alguns é proibido ou propaganda. Poupem-me, está a ser fresco e não há como negar isso, qual é o problema?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 15:36)

1337 disse:


> Dizer que o Junho está a ser fresco pelos vistos para alguns é proibido ou propaganda. Poupem-me, *está a ser fresco e não há como negar isso*, qual é o problema?


Não é propaganda nenhuma - propaganda é o que se faz nas notícias para patrocinar a ideia de que os verões têm sempre temperaturas acima de 30ºC e que os invernos são secos. Na minha estação estas são as anomalias que tenho:
- Máxima: -1,6ºC
- Média: +0,2ºC
- Mínima: +2,3ºC 

Junho está a ser fresco *ao nível das máximas apenas*, pelo menos por aqui, porque a diferença em relação à média nas temperaturas médias é até positiva, e nos caso das mínimas o mês até está a ser quente. Acho que já neguei isso... Agora, se noutras regiões do país isto não acontece, tudo bem. 

Mas o que mais me chateia é que as pessoas, em geral, só reclamam das temperaturas abaixo da média. Não vejo ninguém a reclamar pelo facto de maio ter sido o mais quente de sempre, com uma anomalia de +4,5ºC em relação às temperaturas médias!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2020 às 15:48)

Aqui não está a ser fresco, está ligeiramente abaixo da média de Junho, como é de esperar, tendo em conta que estamos no primeiro terço de um mês que aquece à medida que avança.

Viseu(cidade) até dia 8, com as anomalias em relação à média de Junho, dentro dos parênteses:

24.4ºC(-1ºC) / 17.6ºC(-0.8ºC) / 11.1ºC(-0.4ºC)


Maio teve uma anomalia de +3.7ºC por aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jun 2020 às 15:52)

Eu já tive noites bem fresquinhas atão no sábado para domingo com nortada uma maravilha...
Já tenho saudades das noites tropicais aqui no litoral  aliás ver o litoral com mínimas de 25°c e o resto do país abaixo dos 20°c
Para que estiver interessado existe  a probabilidade de assistir a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do gerês e Larouco..
Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Normalmente, 2 em 2 anos costumo ir ao Norte neste mês, por volta do dia 20, puxa já apanhei de tudo, como chuva, como temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC e não meto 2017 que não fui, apanhei dias nublados, nevoeiro, ou seja, já apanhei um pouco de tudo, portanto, as coisas não mudaram assim tanto, existe é a paranóia que 35ºC é normal e quantos mais dias melhor. Agora, está um pouco fresco mas nem tanto, eu que sou friorento, não tenho frio é sinal que não está. 

É complicado encontrar um membro que esteja completamente satisfeito com o tempo que faz na sua zona, ora uns choram que não chove, outros choram que não faz 45ºC, outros choram que apanharam sol a mais e queimaram os circuitos, outros choram que só chove e outros choram que têm frio em Junho. 

Porra, é complicado satisfazer as vontades de cada um, mas seria assim conforme as vontades: trovoada no meu quintal e ao lado estava 45ºC que loucura.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2020 às 18:09)

Orion disse:


> Objetivamente abaixo da média (mas não e subjetivamente o apocalipse para alguns. Em PT, pelo menos, não parece que sejam temperaturas raras.
> 
> Como a configuração atmosfera não é propriamente a das mais comuns, pede-se alguma paciência para os insatisfeitos. Há ainda muito tempo para ocorrerem os >45º anualmente desejados pelo @RedeMeteo (mero exemplo).
> 
> ...


@RedeMeteo não te chateies é uma brincadeira.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2020 às 18:21)

Eu cá para mim, isto a partir do dia 19/20, vai começar a aquecer e bem, mas veremos, talvez aqueles que estejam a dizer que Junho está a ser atípico, ainda vão engolir as palavras.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2020 às 18:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Normalmente, 2 em 2 anos costumo ir ao Norte neste mês, por volta do dia 20, puxa já apanhei de tudo, como chuva, como temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC e não meto 2017 que não fui, apanhei dias nublados, nevoeiro, ou seja, já apanhei um pouco de tudo, portanto, as coisas não mudaram assim tanto, existe é a paranóia que 35ºC é normal e quantos mais dias melhor. Agora, está um pouco fresco mas nem tanto, eu que sou friorento, não tenho frio é sinal que não está.
> 
> É complicado encontrar um membro que esteja completamente satisfeito com o tempo que faz na sua zona, ora uns choram que não chove, outros choram que não faz 45ºC, outros choram que apanharam sol a mais e queimaram os circuitos, outros choram que só chove e outros choram que têm frio em Junho.
> 
> Porra, é complicado satisfazer as vontades de cada um, mas seria assim conforme as vontades: trovoada no meu quintal e ao lado estava 45ºC que loucura.


Ainda bem que ninguém manda no clima senão tal era a confusão que se armava.   Não é a escrever mensagens aqui que o tempo vai mudar. Não gosto do calor extremo porque não faz bem a nada, nem a ninguém, mas faz parte do nosso clima e não há outro remédio senão aguentar e mais tarde ou mais cedo, ele há-de aparecer.

Depois das 2 semanas quentes em Maio, ter um alívio destes é fantástico. A julgar por certos comentários, mais parece que o verão está quase a acabar.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2020 às 18:47)

Atípica, mesmo inédita, foi a última quinzena de maio e o resultado foi o mês mais quente desde que há registos. Inédito foi também o mês de fevereiro, pelas mesmas razões.


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2020 às 18:50)

Dan disse:


> Atípica, mesmo inédita, foi a última quinzena de maio e o resultado foi o mês mais quente desde que há registos. Inédito foi também o mês de fevereiro, pelas mesmas razões.


Inédito desde que há registos, há que frisar isso. Está a ser fresco e ainda bem , já não aguentava o calor tanto de dia como de noite dos ultimos 15 dias de Maio


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2020 às 19:01)

*Globally, May was 0.63°C warmer than the average May from 1981-2010, the warmest May in this data record. The last twelve-month period was close to 0.7°C warmer than average, matching the warmest twelve-month period. Although May was colder than average for Europe, spring was 0.7°C above average. *

*

*

Boa altura para relembrar que quer esteja mais frio ou quente na Europa/qualquer país individual, há sempre mais mundo. E ainda falta um bocado para arrefecer:


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2020 às 19:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> @RedeMeteo não te chateies é uma brincadeira.



Falas trocadas


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2020 às 23:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é propaganda nenhuma - propaganda é o que se faz nas notícias para patrocinar a ideia de que os verões têm sempre 0temperaturas acima de 30ºC e que os invernos são secos. Na minha estação estas são as anomalias que tenho:
> - Máxima: -1,6ºC
> - Média: +0,2ºC
> - Mínima: +2,3ºC
> ...



Ora aí está o* busílis *da questão.
Eu até há uns poucos dias , nunca tinha ouvido a expressão _*summer haters.*_
Que eu saiba os* users* deste forum não são _*summer haters,*_ *"apenas " s*ão pessoas informadas, que se preocupam com  as ondas de calor, com os valores extremos de temperatura e com a falta de precipitação, bem como as consequências para a natureza de uma forma geral e para o ser humano.
*Aliás  como chamar ou colocar um título às pessoas que desejam que seja verão o ano inteiro' . 
Serão summer lovers?   *
Quando eu trabalhava em Lisboa, posso disser-vos com toda a certeza que (90%) só queriam sol e que abominavam a chuva, para eles nunca deveria chover e deveria estar sempre sol , tempo de praia*,* *a que é que o mundo chegou!  (vão mas é  para o deserto do Saara ou para os trópicos, sei lá!)
Na minha manifesta ingenuidade dos meus 48 anos* que é em média o dobro da idade dos membros do forum., maior parte da população portuguesa está mal informada,* existe demasiada desinformação! *
Mais (opinião pessoal), acho que as *facturas de água *deviam ser no mínimo ser duplicadas ou até triplicadas e da energia reduzida, consoante os municípios, para que a população em em geral tivesse noção da realidade/gravidade *de como a água é um bem escasso e extremamente necessário aos seres humanos e à vida animal em g*eral.
*Isto são apenas considerações pessoais.*
Mais achas para a fogueira, deixo à vossa consideração...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jun 2020 às 00:28)

Thomar disse:


> Quando eu trabalhava em Lisboa, posso disser-vos com toda a certeza que (90%) só queriam sol e que abominavam a chuva, para eles nunca deveria chover e deveria estar sempre sol , tempo de praia*,* a que é que o mundo chegou! (vão mas é para o deserto do Saara ou para os *trópicos*, sei lá!)


Mas esse é sim o pensamento de grande parte das pessoas na cidade (no campo é obviamente diferente). Tenho notado, nos últimos anos, com uma sucessão de anos secos, que as pessoas estão a habituar-se (mal) a invernos secos e quentes, tanto que para muitas pessoas neste momento, os invernos já não são chuvosas. Acho que toda a gente com mais de 20 anos sabe com certeza que os invernos portugueses são chuvosos e frios por natureza, mas a malta mais jovem não viveu esses invernos. No passado inverno, por mais incrível que pareça, houve gente a criticar a situação meteorológica, ainda por cima num dos invernos mais amenos que eu alguma vez vivi na vida! A razão: muitos dias de chuva miúda, fruto dos rios atmosféricos.  

Essa gente sim, deveria ir para o deserto do Saara, mas para os trópicos duvido, até porque os trópicos são bastante chuvosos. Lagos, na Nigéria, tem uma precipitação anual de 1693 mm, Nairóbi de 869 mm, Katmandu de 1505 mm, Bombaim de 2386 mm, Bangecoque de 1430 mm, São Paulo de 1340 mm, Hong Kong de 2139 mm, etc. Aliás, metade do ano é muito chuvosa, logo má para a praia...


----------



## Thomar (10 Jun 2020 às 00:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas esse é sim o pensamento de grande parte das pessoas na cidade (no campo é obviamente diferente). Tenho notado, nos últimos anos, com uma sucessão de anos secos, que as pessoas estão a habituar-se (mal) a invernos secos e quentes, tanto que para muitas pessoas neste momento, os invernos já não são chuvosas. Acho que toda a gente com mais de 20 anos sabe com certeza que os invernos portugueses são chuvosos e frios por natureza, mas a malta mais jovem não viveu esses invernos. No passado inverno, por mais incrível que pareça, houve gente a criticar a situação meteorológica, ainda por cima num dos invernos mais amenos que eu alguma vez vivi na vida! A razão: muitos dias de chuva miúda, fruto dos rios atmosféricos.
> 
> Essa gente sim, deveria ir para o deserto do Saara, mas para os trópicos duvido, até porque os trópicos são bastante chuvosos. Lagos, na Nigéria, tem uma precipitação anual de 1693 mm, Nairóbi de 869 mm, Katmandu de 1505 mm, Bombaim de 2386 mm, Bangecoque de 1430 mm, São Paulo de 1340 mm, Hong Kong de 2139 mm, etc. Aliás, metade do ano é muito chuvosa, logo má para a praia...



*IÁ, IÁ, *eu quando falo em trópicos é sempre no calor "constante de uma forma homógenea", eu sei que, como dizia no_ post a_trás que as pessoas teem a ideia de trópicos como praia e calor o ano inteiro, mas nós sabemos que não é assim,. Existem chuvas tropicais, tempestades tropicais e furacões, mas as agências de viagens , vemdem um paraíso que não existe! 
Por isso é que eu disse que existe muita desinformação,..., felizmente ÉS uma pessoa informada!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jun 2020 às 00:40)

Entretanto mudanças significativas nas previsões..
A acompanhar as próximas runs.
Não vale a pena discutir gostos..cada um tem preferência por sol ou chuva frio ou calor isto é mesmo assim..
Ainda bem que este tópico foi criado dá sempre para o pessoal desabafar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jun 2020 às 01:19)

Acho que foi em novembro de 2017 (lembro-me que foi após um período de seca prolongada e intensa) que houve praticamente o primeiro dia de chuva a sério em meses em Coimbra e eu vi bastantes pessoas do meu curso a queixarem-se da chuva que nunca mais parava  Eu não percebo a pancada das pessoas com a chuva e especialmente com o calor, claro que ter uma semana de férias no Algarve em agosto e estar mau tempo é chato, mas qual é o mal de estarem 20 ºC em vez de 40 ºC quando estão a trabalhar em maio?


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jun 2020 às 02:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> @RedeMeteo não te chateies é uma brincadeira.


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2020 às 13:59)




----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2020 às 14:11)

Para impedir uma vaga temporária de migrantes climáticos, que fogem do 'frio' opressivo, o governo vai ter que impor uma cerca sanitária no Algarve


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jun 2020 às 20:09)

Situação complexa nos modelos após as 72h.
Difícil se prever o que se vai passar... sendo que aquilo que se mantém é a tendência após as 240h, com a iso16 presente.
Amanhã teremos mais certezas!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Jun 2020 às 21:54)

*Continente*
Previsão para 6ª feira, 12.junho.2020

Céu em geral muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade

na região Sul a partir do final da manhã.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais intensos e frequentes nas

regiões Norte e Centro.

Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da

Estrela até início da manhã.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando

moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.

_Atualizado a 10 de junho de 2020 às 11:4 UTC_



_como eu disse, não sendo inédito, não deixa de ser curioso como quase a meio de junho ainda se espera queda de neve na estrela._


----------



## bandevelugo (10 Jun 2020 às 23:58)

Nesta competição de junhos esquisitos, nunca mais me esquecerei do junho de 88, chovia dia sim, dia sim, e a chuva entrou bem pelo mês de julho.

Na escola secundária os relvados, que nunca eram regados, estavam bem verdinhos no final de julho, até parecia os Açores!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jun 2020 às 01:34)

bandevelugo disse:


> Nesta competição de junhos esquisitos, nunca mais me esquecerei do junho de 88, chovia dia sim, dia sim, e a chuva entrou bem pelo mês de julho.
> 
> Na escola secundária os relvados, que nunca eram regados, estavam bem verdinhos no final de julho, até parecia os Açores!




Esse junho foi efetivamente um caso à parte; pelo menos, nos meus 46 anos, não me recordo de nada semelhante...

Nesse ano, era Presidente da República Mário Soares, as comemorações oficiais do 10 de junho foram na Covilhã e estava um tempo chuvoso e frio como não recordo para este mês (lembro-me de ter ido ao centro da cidade, assistir às cerimónias, de camisola de lã por cima da camisa). Depois, ao longo do mês, o tempo foi aquecendo mas choveu praticamente todos os dias, tendo havido já para o final do mês uma trovoda absolutamente descomunal na zona da Covilhã (a maior chuvada, de longe, a que assisti na vida) e que infelizmente, recordo ter matado duas ou três pessoas, devido a um raio, na zona do Fundão.

E sim, como relatou o_ bandevelugo_, o tempo fresco e chuvoso prolongou-se até meados de julho. Recordo o dia dos meus anos (4 de julho) como tendo sido um daqueles dias a fazer lembrar o outono: fresco, chuvoso e todo o dia sem se ver o sol...

Os prejuízos na agricultura foram brutais e, em jeito de anedota, recordo-me de, num programa da televisão espanhola (TVE1), assistir a uma "espécie de bruxo" fazer um ritual para afastar a chuva da Pensínsula Ibérica!

Por outras palavras, e para quem não era nascido na altura, contado não dá para acreditar. Junho de 1988 foi um um caso verdadeiramente excecional e nada do que possa vir, nos próximos dias, se compara ao que foi esse mês...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jun 2020 às 03:15)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Recordo o dia dos meus anos (4 de julho) como tendo sido um daqueles dias a fazer lembrar o outono: fresco, chuvoso e todo o dia sem se ver o sol...



Faço anos a 3 de Julho e lembro-me de andar na primária e ter tido um aniversário invernal com muita chuva e frio. Os adultos todos encolhidos e recolhidos no interior e a miudagem no quintal pouco a lixar-se para a chuva e o frio. Não sabia era o ano mas agora sei que foi no meu nono aniversário. Lembro-me perfeitamente. Estava lá a minha professora da primária.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jun 2020 às 09:18)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Esse junho foi efetivamente um caso à parte; pelo menos, nos meus 46 anos, não me recordo de nada semelhante...
> 
> Nesse ano, era Presidente da República Mário Soares, as comemorações oficiais do 10 de junho foram na Covilhã e estava um tempo chuvoso e frio como não recordo para este mês (lembro-me de ter ido ao centro da cidade, assistir às cerimónias, de camisola de lã por cima da camisa). Depois, ao longo do mês, o tempo foi aquecendo mas choveu praticamente todos os dias, tendo havido já para o final do mês uma trovoda absolutamente descomunal na zona da Covilhã (a maior chuvada, de longe, a que assisti na vida) e que infelizmente, recordo ter matado duas ou três pessoas, devido a um raio, na zona do Fundão.
> 
> ...


A memória é mesmo seletiva... temos a mesma idade, mas não tenho qualquer registo desse junho atípico na minha memória. Acho que aos 14 anos a meteorologia não estava mesmo no top das minhas áreas de interesse, devia ser a geografia por essa altura


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2020 às 10:32)

bandevelugo disse:


> Nesta competição de junhos esquisitos, nunca mais me esquecerei do junho de 88, chovia dia sim, dia sim, e a chuva entrou bem pelo mês de julho.


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Jun 2020 às 11:10)

Junhos esquisitos também me lembro do tórrido junho de 1981 , com uma extensa onda de calor .  Aqui no Litoral Norte , junhos muito quentes são tão  " habituais " como junhos muito chuvosos.


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2020 às 11:28)




----------



## 1337 (11 Jun 2020 às 18:39)

Máxima aqui hoje foi de apenas 19.9ºC. 

5ºc abaixo da média, que continue assim que está bom, depois do forno que passei...


----------



## comentador (12 Jun 2020 às 23:08)

Gprof disse:


> Parece que esta noite nas montanhas a norte da serra da Estrela poderemos ter formação das primeiras geadas... do verão. Sim, do verão, esse mesmo. A esta hora mínimas já baixíssimas para a época do ano nos planaltos do interior norte e centro... em pleno junho, a fazer lembrar claramente o inverno. Deve ser excelente para a agricultura... E há pessoas, aquelas que detestam o verão, que tanto adoram estas sinópticas, e eu pergunto como é possível.
> Aliás, no famigerado e aborrecido mês de fevereiro até houve mínimas mais altas do que aquelas que se irão registar esta noite e que foram registadas dias a fio em junho de 2019. A mesma coisa se aplica às máximas, com dias mais quentes em fevereiro nalguns locais do que agora em junho. São de facto as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. Verão no inverno e inverno no verão.
> Temperaturas acima dos 30°C bem poderemos esperar sentados que elas não regressam tão cedo, para gáudio e delírio dos "summer haters" que tanto anseiam por um verão igual ao de 1977.
> Estas temperaturas são claramente de março ou abril, de início de primavera. Nem sequer de maio são, quanto mais de junho. E pelas previsões para os próximos dias parece que uma vez mais o mês de junho está condenado a ser frigorífico, tal como em 2018 e 2019. Estamos condenados...
> ...



Boa noite!! Em relação ao comentário deste membro, volto a dizer que há aqui muita coisa que estou completamente de acordo, relata aqui muita realidade do País sobretudo quando fala dos incêndios. Sou agricultor, faço queimadas conheço a minha região e sei que é bem verdade do que diz. 

Peço aqui a certos membros que tenham cuidado com certas palavras quando estão  100% em desacordo com muitas opiniões!! Antes de julgarem, pensem primeiro naquilo que vão dizer e não atirem palavras ofensivas!! Lembrem-se que o nosso País é pequeno e tem muitas diferenças climáticas de região para região. Um fenómeno climático pode ser normal numa determinada zona nesse mês, mas pode ser anormal nesse mesmo mês noutra região. 


"Que eu saiba junho é já um mês de pleno verão. É já um mês de dorsais africanas e de 40°C"   Muitos aqui estão em desacordo com estas palavras!! Mas concordam que fazer 40ºC em Junho não é  inédito??!! Exemplo: Fazer 1ºC em Junho na Serra da Estrela e 48ºC em Alvalade em Junho não é inédito!!! 

Temos que ver aqui uma coisa: Muitos de nós somos de regiões diferentes com as respectivas diferenças climáticas, o que pode ser normal para uma dada região, pode ser anormal para outra, CUIDADO COM OS COMENTÁRIOS OFENSIVOS e CUIDADO COM AS INTERPRETAÇÕES DOS COMENTÁRIOS QUE LÊEM. 

E SE ALGUÉM ESTIVER ERRADO; TENTEM AJUDAR E NÂO DENEGRIR; OK!! PORQUE ERRAR, TODOS ERRAMOS!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2020 às 23:25)

comentador disse:


> "Que eu saiba junho é já um mês de pleno verão. É já um mês de dorsais africanas e de 40°C" Muitos aqui estão em desacordo com estas palavras!! Mas concordam que fazer 40ºC em Junho não é inédito??!! Exemplo: Fazer 1ºC em Junho na Serra da Estrela e 48ºC em Alvalade em Junho não é inédito!!!


Não é inédito, mas não é normal, disso tenho a certeza. A média do começo de junho para grande parte do Interior nem ultrapassa os 30°C. 40°C são só mais 10°C que o valor normal! 
48°C no Alentejo em junho, que eu saiba, é inédito sim. O máximo absoluto para o país inteiro é de 47,3°C na Amareleja. 48°C seria quase 1°C acima do atual valor extremo!!!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2020 às 23:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A média do começo de junho para grande parte do Interior nem ultrapassa os 25°C.


Na maioria do interior ultrapassa. Em lugares de maior altitude e mais a Norte como Bragança não chega lá, mas noutros como Beja até já ultrapassa os 25 ºC em maio


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2020 às 23:33)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!! Em relação ao comentário deste membro, volto a dizer que há aqui muita coisa que estou completamente de acordo, relata aqui muita realidade do País sobretudo quando fala dos incêndios. Sou agricultor, faço queimadas conheço a minha região e sei que é bem verdade do que diz.
> 
> Peço aqui a certos membros que tenham cuidado com certas palavras quando estão  100% em desacordo com muitas opiniões!! Antes de julgarem, pensem primeiro naquilo que vão dizer e não atirem palavras ofensivas!! Lembrem-se que o nosso País é pequeno e tem muitas diferenças climáticas de região para região. Um fenómeno climático pode ser normal numa determinada zona nesse mês, mas pode ser anormal nesse mesmo mês noutra região.
> 
> ...


Eu obviamente que não concordo com nada, e já o disse que foi troll, mas não me vou alongar mais sobre o assunto, porque não vale a pena.


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2020 às 23:40)

No site do IPMA: Maior valor da temperatura máxima do ar + 47,3 °C Amareleja 01/08/2003


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2020 às 23:44)

Dan disse:


> No site do IPMA: Maior valor da temperatura máxima do ar + 47,3 °C Amareleja 01/08/2003


E o recorde em junho penso ser "apenas" os 44,9 ºC em Alcácer do Sal em 2017


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Jun 2020 às 01:38)

Alguém me consegue explicar o porquê de existir uma diferença de quase 4ºC num espaço de escassos km entre duas localidades aproximadas?






Aeródromo de Mortágua nos 13,1ºC.
Santa Comba Dão nos seus 16,7ºC.

A diferença virá na altitude?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jun 2020 às 03:23)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar o porquê de existir uma diferença de quase 4ºC num espaço de escassos km entre duas localidades aproximadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tem a ver com a inversão térmica. A estação de S. C. Dão está na cidade, já a estação do Aeródromo está fora da cidade, e ainda se deve acrescentar o facto de o Aeródromo estar praticamente num vale. Na região das Beiras os vales costumam ser bem frios mesmo com um tempo bem quente: no ano passado, quando estive em Penalva do Castelo, no vale de Trancozelos, notei exatamente isso. Ou em 2013, quando estive de férias na aldeia de xisto de Benfeita.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2020 às 22:26)

Esta depressão vai provocar a adveção de poeira para a Madeira (a quantidade depende do modelo). Será outra imagem interessante.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Jun 2020 às 08:29)

A partir de hoje parece que vai começar a aquecer de vez... embora não deva chegar aos 30 antes do final da próxima semana. 
Veremos, porque os modelos estão muito instáveis!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2020 às 10:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A partir de hoje parece que vai começar a aquecer de vez... embora não deva chegar aos 30 antes do final da próxima semana.
> Veremos, porque os modelos estão muito instáveis!


A subida da temperatura será mais notória a partir de dia 19, tal como já tinha dito.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2020 às 00:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para aqueles que criticavam que junho não ia ter calor... Aqui têm o desejado:


Isso seria tempo quente, mas nada de excecional, uma anomalia positiva para compensar a anomalia negativa destes últimos dias e fazer o mês acabar na média. Mas a 10 dias ainda poderá mudar, veremos


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jun 2020 às 00:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para aqueles que criticavam que junho não ia ter calor... Aqui têm o desejado:


isso é o normal nada e mais...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2020 às 00:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> isso é o normal nada e mais...


Acima do normal, queres dizer tu. Mesmo assim quente!  
Alguma vez disse que era excecional?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2020 às 02:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso seria tempo quente, mas nada de excecional, uma anomalia positiva para compensar a anomalia negativa destes últimos dias e fazer o mês acabar na média. Mas a 10 dias ainda poderá mudar, veremos


Vejamos uma coisa: 

Médias: 
- Beja: 29°C
- Évora: 26°C
- Portalegre: 25°C
- Moura (Contenda): 28°C

36-37°C é 8°C acima da média para Beja e 9°C acima da média para a Serra da Adiça. Isso não é calor? Para mim é... Eu não quero saber se é excecional ou não, mas comparando com o que tivemos nos últimos dias e com a média, sim, é. 

Eu já estou farto deste tipo de discussões. Tanta conversa tão cedo no verão é chato... Por que razão isto não acontece quando há vagas de frio no Inverno? Estranho, não é?!


----------



## Tonton (15 Jun 2020 às 03:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso seria tempo quente, mas nada de excecional, uma anomalia positiva para compensar a anomalia negativa destes últimos dias e fazer o mês acabar na média. Mas a 10 dias ainda poderá mudar, veremos





RedeMeteo disse:


> isso é o normal nada e mais...



Charneca, concordo, já não há paciência para tanta baboseira... 

Quase 40ºC normais em Junho??? 

Os colegas não sabem consultar as tabelas das médias, ou são só mais umas barbaridades para encher chouriços?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2020 às 03:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vejamos uma coisa:
> 
> Médias:
> - Beja: 29°C
> ...


Sim, é calor, mas algo normal para o Alentejo (desde que não seja muito prolongado). Não as desejo, pois não necessito de tais temperaturas, mas quer queira, quer não, faz parte do clima da minha região e mais tarde ou mais cedo elas aparecem. Aliás, uma coisa que tenho sempre a certeza que vou ter todos os anos, é calor. 

Há que ter em conta que as médias são feitas com base em situações de 20ºC, 30ºC ou de 40ºC. Aquilo que tivemos nos últimos dias é comum de ocorrer neste mês, principalmente na 1ª quinzena e depois a 2ª quinzena já costuma ser mais quente.

Sempre tivemos um clima muito variável e incerto, é normal não aparecer logo aquilo que seria expectável assim que começa um determinado mês.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jun 2020 às 07:45)

Calma que as coisas ainda estão muito indefinidas, com maior incerteza no Ensemble dos modelos. 
É necessário aguardar mais um pouco!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Jun 2020 às 07:49)

A incerteza no Ensemble é maior no dia de hoje, mas começa a pairar a possibilidade da iso20 surgir, embora o Ensemble hoje seja mais incerto, veremos..

Neste momento é tanto se tem falado, em relação ao mês tem sido mais fresco que o habitual e verdade.. sendo que o sitio mais quente que é Beja com média de 28.7c estar com uma anomalia de - 2.77c face ao normal, pois bem o que posso dizer vos é...
Esperem pelo final do mês e vão ver face ao previsto o que vai acontecer com essa anomalia bem acentuada... LOOLL!


----------



## 1337 (15 Jun 2020 às 10:51)

É a palhaçada do costume,olham tanto para médias que não tem interesse nenhum. Grande parte do mês foi frio, vem 7 dias com temperaturas altas e o que se vai dizer é que Junho ainda foi mais quente que o normal. Uma falácia.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2020 às 10:55)

É caso para dizer:  "outra vez arroz?"


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jun 2020 às 10:57)

A partir do final da semana já vem calor, talvez não satisfaça todos, pois alguns só se contentam com 45°c ou mais.


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2020 às 11:07)

Para que Junho fosse mais quente do que normal, só mesmo com uma vaga de calor repentina e avassaladora.

Não parece que isso vá acontecer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jun 2020 às 11:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> A partir do final da semana já vem calor, talvez não satisfaça todos, pois alguns só se contentam com 45°c ou mais.


Pois esse é o problema.. para ter 30°c no litoral norte no sul tem de estar para cima de 40°c
Excepto em lestadas onde os grandes beneficiados é o pessoal daqui c dias de praia excelentes.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2020 às 13:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 36-37°C é 8°C acima da média para Beja e 9°C acima da média para a Serra da Adiça. Isso não é calor? Para mim é... Eu não quero saber se é excecional ou não, mas comparando com o que tivemos nos últimos dias e com a média, sim, é.


É tão normal como máximas de 22 ºC em Beja... Se for só um dia ou dois, não há nada de anormal


Tonton disse:


> Charneca, concordo, já não há paciência para tanta baboseira...
> 
> Quase 40ºC normais em Junho???
> 
> Os colegas não sabem consultar as tabelas das médias, ou são só mais umas barbaridades para encher chouriços?


Depende, se for só 2 ou 3 dias de 37/38 ºC e se for em certos lugares (Amareleja, Elvas, Beja, etc...), sim, é relativamente normal


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2020 às 13:18)

Há alguma previsão para Julho, ou vá tendência/sinal? Mera curiosidade.
Obrigado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2020 às 13:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há alguma previsão para Julho, ou vá tendência/sinal? Mera curiosidade.
> Obrigado.


Segundo o Accuweather (GFS), a tendência é de calor, embora normal para o mês em questão: 
https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/tavira/273196/july-weather/273196?year=2020

No caso do ECMWF não sei, porque apenas é mostrada uma tendência até 4 semanas, mas, na próxima semana, somente o litoral oeste terá uma anomalia negativa de temperatura, e nas semanas negativas anomalias negativas não estão previstas. 
https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2020 às 14:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo o Accuweather (GFS), a tendência é de calor, embora normal para o mês em questão:
> https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/tavira/273196/july-weather/273196?year=2020



Onde, no portal do AW, diz que o GFS é o modelo utilizado nas previsões? Fica o desafio


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2020 às 14:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Há alguma previsão para Julho, ou vá tendência/sinal? Mera curiosidade.
> Obrigado.













Para uma previsão mais dinâmica (CFS)  *Monthly-mean spatial anomalies (Europe Prec ou T2m - E3).*


----------



## Tonton (15 Jun 2020 às 14:50)

Orion disse:


> Para uma previsão mais dinâmica (CFS)  *Monthly-mean spatial anomalies (Europe Prec ou T2m - E3).*



Publiquei nas previsões a Longo Prazo, que é onde estas publicações deviam estar também...



Tonton disse:


> Previsãoes do S5 para Julho / Agosto / Setembro


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2020 às 15:04)

Obrigado pessoal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Jun 2020 às 10:58)

O que sei é que o Verão começa a 21 Junho com as temperaturas de acordo com a estação e bem acima para o mês em questão. 
Esta semana as temperaturas ainda andarão algo inferior a média do mês, mas depois a partir do dia 20 até final do mês teremos temperaturas sempre acima dos 33c, podendo atingir máximas de 38 a 40c localmente. 
Portanto tal como na última semana de Maio tb podemos assistir ao mesmo agora na última de Junho!

OBS: Começo a acreditar que os valores de algumas barragens do Sado estão errados pois estão estáticos há meses.
Alguém pode confirmar essa suspeita?


----------



## meteo (16 Jun 2020 às 11:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que sei é que o Verão começa a 21 Junho com as temperaturas de acordo com a estação e bem acima para o mês em questão.
> Esta semana as temperaturas ainda andarão algo inferior a média do mês, mas depois a partir do dia 20 até final do mês teremos temperaturas sempre acima dos 33c, podendo atingir máximas de 38 a 40c localmente.
> Portanto tal como na última semana de Maio tb podemos assistir ao mesmo agora na última de Junho!
> 
> ...



E esta última semana de JUnho, tem tudo para ter anomalias positivas superiores às anomalias negativas na temperatura, na semana mais fria de Junho. Vai é ser menos tempo.

Só agora vai começar o Verão. Os dias de calor extremo que temos tido nos úiltimos anos na Primavera e no Outono faz-nos pensar por vezes que o nosso Verão é sempre quente, mas é errado.
Não, não é habitual ter (Ou ultrapassar) 40 graus no Alentejo em Junho, muito menos na 1ªquinzena. Se já aconteceu? É verdade. Mas também já nevou no Porto, e não dizemos que nevar no Porto é normal!

E quando falo de 40 graus no Alentejo, falo de metade do Alentejo chegar aos 40 graus, não de ter 40 graus em alguns sítios esporádicos. Já tivemos 40, 41, até mais em Junho. Mas serão assim tantos dias? Ou aconteceram sempre em eventos de calor significativo?

Valor médio da temperatura máxima em Beja para Junho 1971-2000 :  *28.7 ºC*

Não encontrei o número médio de dias com máxima >= 40 graus em Beja para Junho, mas não ficaria espantado que fosse inferior a 1 dia ...


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2020 às 14:59)

O período 71-2000 deve ter sido dos mais frios já registados, os valores médios são muito inferiores aos de 81-10 por exemplo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jun 2020 às 15:08)

1337 disse:


> O período 71-2000 deve ter sido dos mais frios já registados, os valores médios são muito inferiores aos de 81-10 por exemplo.


Isso dos valores médios agora já têm importância?


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2020 às 15:13)

vitamos disse:


> Isso dos valores médios agora já têm importância?


Referi o período de 30 anos, interessam mas o que quero dizer é que não refletem totalmente a realidade dos meses. Graças a este calor que vem o Junho vai acabar como sendo quente, quando esteve a maior parte do tempo abaixo da média. O que é mais fácil em Junho? Termos temperaturas máximas de 35ºC ou temperaturas máximas de 15ºC?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2020 às 15:20)

1337 disse:


> O período 71-2000 deve ter sido dos mais frios já registados, os valores médios são muito inferiores aos de 81-10 por exemplo.


Já ouviste falar do aquecimento global? Basta olhares para os gráficos de temperaturas de cada verão e vais reparar numa tendência infelizmente grave. Os últimos dois anos foram claras exceções, porque nos últimos 20 anos os verões têm sido, em geral, muito quentes.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2020 às 15:26)

Áreas mais frescas aquecem mais depressa. É normal que em PT a diferença demore mais tempo a ser notada.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

Orion disse:


> Áreas mais frescas aquecem mais depressa. É normal que em PT a diferença demore mais tempo a ser notada.


Verdade, mas tb tão ou mais relevante para esse mapa é a diferença de aquecimento em áreas continentais versus marítimas, bastante acentuada. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2020 às 15:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já ouviste falar do aquecimento global? Basta olhares para os gráficos de temperaturas de cada verão e vais reparar numa tendência infelizmente grave. Os últimos dois anos foram claras exceções, porque nos últimos 20 anos os verões têm sido, em geral, muito quentes.


Sim tem aquecido, mas mesmo o período antes 41-70 foi mais quente que o próprio 71-00.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jun 2020 às 16:02)

rozzo disse:


> Verdade, mas tb tão ou mais relevante para esse mapa é a diferença de aquecimento em áreas continentais versus marítimas, bastante acentuada.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Pelo menos em Portugal, os anos mais secos refletem-se em anomalias positivas gigantescas em lugares como as Penhas Douradas ou Portalegre, enquanto que brisas marítimas e inversões em muito lugares do litoral amenizam muito essas anomalias positivas. Outra coisa que também notei é que se a temperatura máxima está a aumentar a um ritmo muito considerável, a temperatura mínima nem tem sequer revelado um tendência nítida de aumento - num "estudo" que fiz nos 10 anos entre maio de 2008 e abril de 2018, a temperatura máxima estava mais de 0,8 ºC acima da normal 1971-00, mas a temperatura mínima até estava umas centésimas abaixo da normal! Mais uma vez, isto deve-se ao tempo seco e às consequentes maiores amplitudes térmicas e maior prevalência de inversões


----------



## meteo (16 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

1337 disse:


> Referi o período de 30 anos, interessam mas o que quero dizer é que não refletem totalmente a realidade dos meses. Graças a este calor que vem o Junho vai acabar como sendo quente, quando esteve a maior parte do tempo abaixo da média. O que é mais fácil em Junho? Termos temperaturas máximas de 35ºC ou temperaturas máximas de 15ºC?



Já faltou mais para dizeres que isto da utilização das médias é toda uma conspiração a favor do aquecimento global, para favorecer os dias mais quentes em detrimento dos dias mais frios. 

A média é o que é, podia-se analisar também valores de percentis de temperatura ou outros parâmetros, mas como não temos acesso a todos os dados, melhor analisarmos com o que temos.


----------



## 1337 (16 Jun 2020 às 16:25)

meteo disse:


> Já faltou mais para dizeres que isto da utilização das médias é toda uma conspiração a favor do aquecimento global, para favorecer os dias mais quentes em detrimento dos dias mais frios.
> 
> A média é o que é, podia-se analisar também valores de percentis de temperatura ou outros parâmetros, mas como não temos acesso a todos os dados, melhor analisarmos com o que temos.


Não acho bem usarmos uma média tão antiga, porquê usar essa quando a mais recente é 81-10? 81-10 é mais refletiva dos tempos actuais. Estamos num período mais quente é inegável, mas usar uma média de um dos períodos mais frios desde que há registos é, no mínimo, estranho.


----------



## jonsered (16 Jun 2020 às 17:07)

Parece que vem aí calor, em especial a partir do fim de semana... Até amanhã os valores de temperatura andarão ainda abaixo da média para junho mas a partir de quinta-feira começará a subir de forma gradual, em especial as máximas, e a partir de sábado grande parte do continente estará já com máximas superiores a 30ºC, podendo verificar-se na próxima semana os primeiros 40ºC do ano, no Alentejo... Ou seja poderemos ter o início de uma nova onda de calor.
Esta sinóptica deve-se a uma "cut-off", centrada atualmente entre os Açores e a Madeira (afetou os Açores durante o último fim de semana e irá afetar agora a Madeira a partir de amanhã) e em deslocamento para leste (ficará posteriormente posicionada entre a Madeira e o continente), que conjuntamente com a subida do anticiclone norte-africano para a Península Ibérica (a que vulgarmente chamamos de dorsal africana) originará o transporte de uma massa de ar tropical, quente e seco, para Portugal continental, podendo mesmo apresentar caraterísticas de ar equatorial, influenciadas pela "cut-off". Esta situação poderá originar igualmente as típicas trovoadas durante a próxima semana, em especial no interior do país mas podendo também chegar ao litoral.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2020 às 17:33)




----------



## N_Fig (16 Jun 2020 às 17:49)

1337 disse:


> O período 71-2000 deve ter sido dos mais frios já registados, os valores médios são muito inferiores aos de 81-10 por exemplo.


Não sei se é bem assim, a década de 70 foi realmente muito fria, mas por outro lado a década de 90 foi muito quente, mais quente até do que a primeira década deste século (é possível que esta que está a acabar a ultrapasse, no entanto). Portanto, a normal 61-90 era ainda mais fria que a de 71-00


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jun 2020 às 21:01)

Tenham lá calma que saiu uma notícia bomba:

*Vêm aí temperaturas recorde? IPMA garante que meses de julho e agosto vão surpreender*

https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/vem...-que-meses-de-julho-e-agosto-vao-surpreender/


Se alguém perceber isto, que faça-me um desenho.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2020 às 21:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenham lá calma que saiu uma notícia bomba:
> 
> *Vêm aí temperaturas recorde? IPMA garante que meses de julho e agosto vão surpreender*
> 
> ...



Basta apagar 2 parágrafos (e o título) 



> *Vêm aí temperaturas recorde? IPMA garante que meses de julho e agosto vão surpreender*
> 
> O verão chega já no próximo sábado, dia 20 de junho,, e para assinalar a data a ‘Executive Digest’ contactou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) que fez o retrato àquilo que podemos esperar do tempo até ao final de setembro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (16 Jun 2020 às 22:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenham lá calma que saiu uma notícia bomba:
> 
> *Vêm aí temperaturas recorde? IPMA garante que meses de julho e agosto vão surpreender*
> 
> ...


Pela santinha. A fonte é tão credível como uma mentira de 1 de abril. Mais, o título está montado para o clique. Nada na "notícia" indica o que se lê na abertura da peça. A articulista confunde tempo com clima. O que ainda me choca mais é o nível dos comentários. Ou seja, não põem em causa o medíocre trabalho da pseudojornalista, antes as citações do IPMA que são fundamentadas e, depois, mal ajustadas na feitura do artigo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2020 às 23:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenham lá calma que saiu uma notícia bomba:
> 
> *Vêm aí temperaturas recorde? IPMA garante que meses de julho e agosto vão surpreender*
> 
> ...


Isto não é uma notícia - isto é algo que um jornalista "inventou" para favorecer o seu jornal, e na sua invenção usou o IPMA como arma de arremesso, ou seja, como forma de tornar a notícia mais credível. E depois não é de admirar que a desinformação e os mitos aumentem...


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jun 2020 às 00:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isto não é uma notícia - isto é algo que um jornalista "inventou" para favorecer o seu jornal, e na sua invenção usou o IPMA como arma de arremesso, ou seja, como forma de tornar a notícia mais credível. E depois não é de admirar que a desinformação e os mitos aumentem...



Fake- news . Agora está na moda .
Título absolutamente ridículo , nem sequer está em consonância com o texto propriamente dito .


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2020 às 19:55)




----------



## Marco pires (17 Jun 2020 às 20:37)

Uma pergunta fora do contexto meteorológico e sim no contexto astronómico:
Dia 20 ocorre o solstício de verão, no dia seguinte os dias começam a diminuir mas curiosamente essa situação ocorre apenas no nascer do sol e não no ocaso.
Aliás e pelo que estive a ver no site do observatório astronómico de Lisboa, nos dias seguintes ao solstício o sol põe-se mais tarde apesar de nascer mais tarde também.
Não consegui ver a data efectiva em que o sol começa a se por efectivamente mais cedo.
Será um erro no site, ou astronomicamente é mesmo assim que ocorre?


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jun 2020 às 21:42)

Marco pires disse:


> Uma pergunta fora do contexto meteorológico e sim no contexto astronómico:
> Dia 20 ocorre o solstício de verão, no dia seguinte os dias começam a diminuir mas curiosamente essa situação ocorre apenas no nascer do sol e não no ocaso.
> Aliás e pelo que estive a ver no site do observatório astronómico de Lisboa, nos dias seguintes ao solstício o sol põe-se mais tarde apesar de nascer mais tarde também.
> Não consegui ver a data efectiva em que o sol começa a se por efectivamente mais cedo.
> Será um erro no site, ou astronomicamente é mesmo assim que ocorre?



O dia em que ocorre o solstício de Verão é o dia mais longo do ano, porém, não corresponde ao dia em que o Sol nasce mais cedo, ou se põe mais tarde. Este ano, os dias em que o Sol de põe mais tarde ocorrem de 26 a 29 de Junho (21:06 em Lisboa), e os dias em que o Sol nasce mais cedo ocorrem de 8 a 18 de Junho (06:11 em Lisboa).



Orion disse:


>



Ainda no contexto deste tema, e do padrão de anomalia negativa de temperatura (ainda que ténue) que se verificou na costa Oeste portuguesa nos Verões da década de 10, comparativamente ao final do séc. XX, tenho analisado em estudos recentes e dados com que trabalho, que algumas projecções baseadas em cenários de elevada concentração de gases de efeito de estufa até ao final do séc. XXI indicam precisamente o aumento da "nortada" nas nossas latitudes, no futuro. O esperado fortalecimento e ligeira deslocação do anticiclone subtropical dos Açores para latitudes mais elevadas permitiria um aumento da velocidade média do vento ao largo da costa Oeste da Península Ibérica. A juntar teríamos ainda um maior aquecimento da massa continental do interior da península, aumentando o gradiente de pressão, e o facto de termos uma costa de orientação Norte-Sul, o que favorece os fenómenos de "upwelling" e "expansion fan" (nas zonas dos cabos). Tudo isto seria feedback positivo ao aumento da velocidade média do vento, no período de Verão. São projecções interessantes, no sentido em que o aquecimento global levaria a uma diminuição da temperatura (especialmente máxima) nos meses de Verão, no litoral português. No entanto, nada disto inviabilizaria esporádicos dias de fluxo de Este com máximas de 50ºC no Alentejo.


----------



## Marco pires (17 Jun 2020 às 23:01)

Gilmet disse:


> O dia em que ocorre o solstício de Verão é o dia mais longo do ano, porém, não corresponde ao dia em que o Sol nasce mais cedo, ou se põe mais tarde. Este ano, os dias em que o Sol de põe mais tarde ocorrem de 26 a 29 de Junho (21:06 em Lisboa), e os dias em que o Sol nasce mais cedo ocorrem de 8 a 18 de Junho (06:11 em Lisboa).
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda no contexto deste tema, e do padrão de anomalia negativa de temperatura (ainda que ténue) que se verificou na costa Oeste portuguesa nos Verões da década de 10, comparativamente ao final do séc. XX, tenho analisado em estudos recentes e dados com que trabalho, que algumas projecções baseadas em cenários de elevada concentração de gases de efeito de estufa até ao final do séc. XXI indicam precisamente o aumento da "nortada" nas nossas latitudes, no futuro. O esperado fortalecimento e ligeira deslocação do anticiclone subtropical dos Açores para latitudes mais elevadas permitiria um aumento da velocidade média do vento ao largo da costa Oeste da Península Ibérica. A juntar teríamos ainda um maior aquecimento da massa continental do interior da península, aumentando o gradiente de pressão, e o facto de termos uma costa de orientação Norte-Sul, o que favorece os fenómenos de "upwelling" e "expansion fan" (nas zonas dos cabos). Tudo isto seria feedback positivo ao aumento da velocidade média do vento, no período de Verão. São projecções interessantes, no sentido em que o aquecimento global levaria a uma diminuição da temperatura (especialmente máxima) nos meses de Verão, no litoral português. No entanto, nada disto inviabilizaria esporádicos dias de fluxo de Este com máximas de 50ºC no Alentejo.




obrigado Gilmet


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2020 às 00:24)

Marco pires disse:


> Uma pergunta fora do contexto meteorológico e sim no contexto astronómico:
> Dia 20 ocorre o solstício de verão, no dia seguinte os dias começam a diminuir mas curiosamente essa situação ocorre apenas no nascer do sol e não no ocaso.
> Aliás e pelo que estive a ver no site do observatório astronómico de Lisboa, nos dias seguintes ao solstício o sol põe-se mais tarde apesar de nascer mais tarde também.
> Não consegui ver a data efectiva em que o sol começa a se por efectivamente mais cedo.
> Será um erro no site, ou astronomicamente é mesmo assim que ocorre?


Não sei se estará relacionado com este fenómeno, mas os dias (no sentido do período de tempo entre dois meios-dias solares seguidos) não têm a mesma duração durante o ano. Isto acontece devido ao facto de a órbita da Terra à volta do sol não ser totalmente redonda e à inclinação de cerca de 23 º que também provoca as estações, e faz com que embora os dias em média durem 24 horas, variem entre aproximadamente 23 horas e 45 minutos na altura em que o dia é mais rápido, e 24 horas e 15 minutos na altura em que é mais lento


----------



## Toby (18 Jun 2020 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

O calendário solar "civil/météo" o sol está 6° abaixo do horizonte, para o calendário solar astronómico está 18° abaixo do horizonte.
(Nautica sol esta 12°)

Météo:










Astro:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jun 2020 às 11:11)

Ontem a temperatura por aqui chegou ainda aos 28.6c, e hoje estão previstos 30c.
Alias nas previsões para aqui a médio prazo nao estão previstos menos de 30c para os próximos 10 dias.
A partir de sábado mas principalmente Domingo o Alentejo tb promete temperaturas bem altas!


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2020 às 14:10)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O calendário solar "civil/météo" o sol está 6° abaixo do horizonte, para o calendário solar astronómico está 18° abaixo do horizonte.
> (Nautica sol esta 12°)
> ...


Isso são os diferentes tipos de lusco-fusco, certo?


----------



## Toby (18 Jun 2020 às 14:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso são os diferentes tipos de lusco-fusco, certo?



Não, é hora do nascer e do pôr-do-sol.
O crepúsculo é outra coisa.
exemplo


----------



## Marco pires (18 Jun 2020 às 21:48)

muito curioso tudo isso, porque a ideia que existe e que também era a minha, é que a partir do solstício o por do sol seria mais cedo a cada dia, mas fiquei agora a saber que não é assim.
segundo o mapa acima o por do sol mais tardio serão nos dias 26 e 27, a partir do dia 28 começa então a por-se mais cedo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2020 às 22:21)

Marco pires disse:


> muito curioso tudo isso, porque a ideia que existe e que também era a minha, é que a partir do solstício o por do sol seria mais cedo a cada dia, mas fiquei agora a saber que não é assim.
> segundo o mapa acima o por do sol mais tardio serão nos dias 26 e 27, a partir do dia 28 começa então a por-se mais cedo.


Eu também até há um ano pensava dessa maneira, mas de facto não é, e há uma razão básica para isso: Portugal Continental, no seu ponto mais meridional, está a uma latitude de 36ºN (a latitude das Selvagens é 30ºN), já o trópico de Câncer, o centro do solstício de junho, está à latitude de 23ºN. Assim sendo, Portugal, e sobretudo o território continental e os Açores, têm um claro desfasamento em relação ao trópico, logo essa "regularidade" na duração dos dias simplesmente não ocorre por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2020 às 22:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu também até há um ano pensava dessa maneira, mas de facto não é, e há uma razão básica para isso: Portugal Continental, no seu ponto mais meridional, está a uma latitude de 36ºN (a latitude das Selvagens é 30ºN), já o trópico de Câncer, o centro do solstício de junho, está à latitude de 23ºN. Assim sendo, Portugal, e sobretudo o território continental e os Açores, têm um claro desfasamento em relação ao trópico, logo essa "regularidade" na duração dos dias simplesmente não ocorre por aqui.


O dia mais longo do ano é sempre o solstício de junho no hemisfério Norte e o solstício de dezembro no hemisfério sul, seja qual for a latitude. O que varia é a altura em que o meio-dia solar acontece em relação à hora legal.
Dito isto, o meu post anterior contém um erro, pois apenas a diferença ACUMULADA máxima chega aos +/- 15 minutos, há variação na duração dos dias mas não ultrapassa meio minuto


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2020 às 23:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Bem o calor vai durar apenas 2 ou 3 dias... estamos lixados este verão...


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 07:49)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2020.10246/pagina-3


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jun 2020 às 08:32)

Davidmpb disse:


>




Deixa-o, todos os anos sonha em fazer sauna num barracão de chapas de zinco, com 50 ºC à sombra  Ficará melhor do que os galgos do João Moura


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jun 2020 às 11:04)

Here we go again..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2020 às 12:14)

Davidmpb disse:


>



Eu sinceramente tenho pena, custa-me ler esses _posts_ sem nexo dum membro que contribui muito para meteorologia no Alentejo.
Continua a ser sempre o desejo pessoal a sobrepor-se ao clima.
E ao menos que esses _posts fossem fundamentados_, ora vejamos o meteograma do GFS para Serpa  (temperaturas máximas previstas) até ao final do mês:

Dia 19:  *+ 29,7ºC  *
Dia 20:  *+32,7ºC*
Dia 21:* +35,0ºC*
Dia 22:* +39,0ºC *
Dia 23*: +38,0ºC*
Dia 24*: +38,2ºC*
Dia 25*: +37,5ºC*
Dia 26:* +35,5ºC*
Dia 27:* +35,6ºC*
Dia 28:* +35,1ºC*
Dia 29:* +38,1ºC*
Dia 30:* +37,6ºC*

*Com estes valores, não é verão?!...  *


----------



## meteo (19 Jun 2020 às 12:21)

Thomar disse:


> Eu sinceramente tenho pena, custa-me ler esses _posts_ sem nexo dum membro que contribui muito para meteorologia no Alentejo.
> Continua a ser sempre o desejo pessoal a sobrepor-se ao clima.
> E ao menos que esses _posts fossem fundamentados_, ora vejamos o meteograma do GFS para Serpa  (temperaturas máximas previstas) até ao final do mês:
> 
> ...



De dia 20 até dia 30, são dias quentíssimos esses, se tal se confirmar, provavelmente outra vaga de calor no Alentejo. Depois de já termos tido uma em Maio.

No litoral, nortada, na maior parte dos locais


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jun 2020 às 12:32)

Thomar disse:


> Eu sinceramente tenho pena, custa-me ler esses _posts_ sem nexo *dum membro que contribui muito para meteorologia no Alentejo*.



Posso discordar dessa parte da tua afirmação? 
Ficaria melhor: "_... dum membro que *poderia* contribuir muito para a meteorologia no Alentejo._"! 

Quem tem 17 ou 18 estações meteo, e se calhar só 2 ou 3 delas é que cumprirão minimamente as regras de boa instalação de estações meteorológicas, e em que o resto não contribuirá, em nada, para dados minimamente fiáveis, acho que não se pode dizer que contribui muito para alguma coisa. E quando, para além disso, nem sequer tem vontade de seguir as recomendações e conselhos que a malta aqui do fórum lhe vai fazendo ou fez já por várias vezes.... O projecto é muito meritório... mas cai por terra completamente com as fracas instalações realizadas...

Mas isto é "só" a minha opinião..


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 13:02)

Bom dia,

Para compreender como é difícil obter valores fiáveis, um amigo italiano (que vive em França) tem 2 x Davis VP2 e um Barani (ele é ainda mais louco do que toby )
A observar durante as mudanças do nascer do sol, por exemplo.

http://www.meteoproject.it/ftp/stazioni/valdefench/








Outro: http://www.kwos.org/comparison/


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jun 2020 às 13:47)

meteo disse:


> De dia 20 até dia 30, são dias quentíssimos esses, se tal se confirmar, provavelmente outra vaga de calor no Alentejo. Depois de já termos tido uma em Maio.
> 
> No litoral, nortada, na maior parte dos locais


Vai ser daqueles dias que a beira mar estão 20°c e vais 20/30 km para interior e estão 33°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2020 às 14:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vai ser daqueles dias que a beira mar estão 20°c e vais 20/30 km para interior e estão 33°c
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Pois é, mas isso é algo normal nos próximos meses. Julho e Agosto, ao contrário do que se pensa, não são meses propriamente bons para fazer praia, principalmente na costa a Norte de Lisboa. Até podem estar mais de 40ºC no interior e junto ao mar continuarem os 20ºC ou nem isso com muito vento. 

Em Julho de 2017, muitas estações no Alentejo andaram a rondar os 46ºC (chegando mesmo aos 46,2ºC na Amareleja) e depois junto ao litoral estavam 20ºC ou nem isso. As previsões mensais mostram anomalia positiva nas temperaturas no interior da Península e ligeiramente abaixo junto ao litoral.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jun 2020 às 14:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois é, mas isso é algo normal nos próximos meses. Julho e Agosto, ao contrário do que se pensa, não são meses propriamente bons para fazer praia, principalmente na costa a Norte de Lisboa. Até podem estar mais de 40ºC no interior e junto ao mar continuarem os 20ºC ou nem isso com muito vento.
> 
> Em Julho de 2017, muitas estações no Alentejo andaram a rondar os 46ºC (chegando mesmo aos 46,2ºC na Amareleja) e depois junto ao litoral estavam 20ºC ou nem isso. As previsões mensais mostram anomalia positiva nas temperaturas no interior da Península e ligeiramente abaixo junto ao litoral.



Não é grande a diferença a norte ou a sul de Lisboa, excepto talvez ali o troço de costa na Arrábida. A costa alentejana e Vicentina tem um clima no Verão muito semelhantes ao litoral norte e centro. Faz muito mais diferença por exemplo, da costa ocidental algarvia para a costa sul. Os próximos dias vão ser exemplo disso, com um gradiente brutal de temperatura na direcção W-E:






Neste mapa, os valores na costa sul algarvia poderão até estar subestimados, pois a nortada durante a tarde, que na costa ocidental resulta numa queda das temperaturas até valores próximos de 20ºC (transporte de ar marítimo fresco), na costa sul significa um transporte de uma massa de ar quente aquecida no interior alentejano, acentuado até pelo efeito Fohen das Serras Algarvias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2020 às 14:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é grande a diferença a norte ou a sul de Lisboa, excepto talvez ali o troço de costa na Arrábida.


Na Margem Sul a costa é protegida pela Serra de Sintra e entre Tróia e Sines é protegida pela Serra da Arrábida. A sul de Sines é que começa a ficar mais fresco...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jun 2020 às 15:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na Margem Sul a costa é protegida pela Serra de Sintra e entre Tróia e Sines é protegida pela Serra da Arrábida. A sul de Sines é que começa a ficar mais fresco...



Concordo, não quis ser muito específico. Mas já que estamos nessa, ainda vou ser mais. A linha do estoril (Cascais-Lisboa) é mais quente também devido à Serra de Sintra, e na Margem Sul essa influência é atenuada para sul, sendo o troço Meco-Cabo Espichel já algo mais fresco. A parcela Espichel-Sesimbra também é mais fresca comparativamente ao troço Sesimbra-Setúbal-Tróia.

Já mais a sul, a costa ocidental alentejana é mais quente a norte de Sines como dizes pela influência da Arrábida e por a costa estar um pouco mais "interiorizada", sendo o troço mais fresco o de Odeceixe-Sagres (costa ocidental algarvia) pois a linha de costa curva ligeirmanente para W. Isto em situações de nortada, claro, que domina claramente o padrão de Junho-Julho-Agosto salvo alguns episódeos de "lestada". Aí a história é diferente, e em todo o litoral ocidental.

Já agora, também me parece que do litoral norte-centro a zona mais fresca será mesmo o troço a norte de Sintra (talvez Sintra-Peniche) precisamente por a costa estar ligeiramente mais dentro do mar. A costa Aveiro- Porto- Viana do Castelo já terá médias das máximas ligeiramente superiores. Digo isto sem no entanto ter tanta experiência  e conhecimento "in loco" como a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jun 2020 às 15:36)

Isto é um pouco "a história do ovo e da galinha" também, porque a própria nortada é mais forte a sul devido ao maior contraste térmico entre o Alentejo e o oceano, quando comparado com a região norte.


----------



## meteo (19 Jun 2020 às 15:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois é, mas isso é algo normal nos próximos meses. Julho e Agosto, ao contrário do que se pensa, não são meses propriamente bons para fazer praia, principalmente na costa a Norte de Lisboa. Até podem estar mais de 40ºC no interior e junto ao mar continuarem os 20ºC ou nem isso com muito vento.
> 
> Em Julho de 2017, muitas estações no Alentejo andaram a rondar os 46ºC (chegando mesmo aos 46,2ºC na Amareleja) e depois junto ao litoral estavam 20ºC ou nem isso. As previsões mensais mostram anomalia positiva nas temperaturas no interior da Península e ligeiramente abaixo junto ao litoral.



Concordo. Na zona de Torres Vedras no entanto tenho notado uma grande diferença da 1ªQuinzena de Agosto para a 2ªQuinzena/Últimos 10 dias. Mais quente na última quinzena, menos vento, menos nevoeiro, e consequentemente, muito melhor para praia, do que o período final de Junho até 15 de Agosto.
Isto tudo deverá ser devido ao aquecimento da água do mar, menor gradiente de temperaturas entre oceano-Interior, e muitas vezes um AA mais próximo de nós.

Isto claro, excetuando semanas esporádicas de forte corrente de leste.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jun 2020 às 16:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois é, mas isso é algo normal nos próximos meses. Julho e Agosto, ao contrário do que se pensa, não são meses propriamente bons para fazer praia, principalmente na costa a Norte de Lisboa. Até podem estar mais de 40ºC no interior e junto ao mar continuarem os 20ºC ou nem isso com muito vento.
> 
> Em Julho de 2017, muitas estações no Alentejo andaram a rondar os 46ºC (chegando mesmo aos 46,2ºC na Amareleja) e depois junto ao litoral estavam 20ºC ou nem isso. As previsões mensais mostram anomalia positiva nas temperaturas no interior da Península e ligeiramente abaixo junto ao litoral.


Exato. Os melhores meses para quem gosta de  fazer praia nem são julho e Agosto, mas sim, Setembro e muitas vezes Outubro, nesses meses já não há tanto o efeito da nortada e temperatura da água do mar costuma ser mais quente, já no interior normalmente o pico da temperatura ocorre em Julho e/ou Agosto.


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2020 às 17:09)

Em Viana do Castelo acontece um pouco como na margem sul, está encaixada sobre montes a Norte que faz com que a cidade seja das mais quentes do país mesmo encostada ao mar. Média das máximas no mês de Julho e Agosto é de 26ºC, o que para uma cidade mesmo encostada ao mar é bastante alto.


----------



## cepp1 (19 Jun 2020 às 19:28)

1337 disse:


> Em Viana do Castelo acontece um pouco como na margem sul, está encaixada sobre montes a Norte que faz com que a cidade seja das mais quentes do país mesmo encostada ao mar. Média das máximas no mês de Julho e Agosto é de 26ºC, o que para uma cidade mesmo encostada ao mar é bastante alto.


Cheguei agora de Viana, a capital da nortada e a mesma cidade numa distância de 2km tem temperaturas bem diferentes. Hoje constatei lá algo fascinante, fui a praia e ao cony que diz o site do IPMA a água encontrava se semelhante ou melhor que no Algarve. Arriscaria 20 e poucos graus. Nunca tinha visto nada assim


----------



## Thomar (19 Jun 2020 às 20:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Posso discordar dessa parte da tua afirmação?
> Ficaria melhor: "_... dum membro que *poderia* contribuir muito para a meteorologia no Alentejo._"!
> 
> Quem tem 17 ou 18 estações meteo, e se calhar só 2 ou 3 delas é que cumprirão minimamente as regras de boa instalação de estações meteorológicas, e em que o resto não contribuirá, em nada, para dados minimamente fiáveis, acho que não se pode dizer que contribui muito para alguma coisa. E quando, para além disso, nem sequer tem vontade de seguir as recomendações e conselhos que a malta aqui do fórum lhe vai fazendo ou fez já por várias vezes.... O projecto é muito meritório... mas cai por terra completamente com as fracas instalações realizadas...
> ...



Eu sei o que queres dizer e subscrevo, eu estava apenas a ser "politicamente correcto", pois não gosto falar mal de outras pessoas quando ainda tem um aspecto positivo de que é obter dados meteorológicos pelo Alentejo todo, mesmo que não sejam totalmente fidedignos.
Por outro lado se maior parte das estações dele tivessem a qualidade da tua estação de Sitio das Fontes a conversa já seria outra.
E para terminar o assunto, o que me custa mais, é o pessoal muito novo, que não tem cultura suficiente, e acha que dizer umas coisas em determinados sites e redes sociais é uma verdade absoluta, quando estão completamente errados [isto é válido desde o Sul de Portugal ao Norte e vocês sabem de quem são as pessoas de que eu estou a falar]
Isso magoa-me, bem como não esquecendo atrás o que disse, como é que é possível, que uma pessoa tenha uma entrevista numa rádio, durante uma hora, e não se lembre do nosso forum, quando essa pessoa cresceu em parte com a nossa ajuda (na altura o equivalente a 50%), e ainda por cima arranja desculpas esfarrapadas, *e isso ,eu não perdoo!*


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2020 às 21:01)

Mas os dados dele com as estações do IPMA são assim tão desfazadas? Pergunto isto porque não acompanho...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2020 às 21:07)

1337 disse:


> Mas os dados dele com as estações do IPMA são assim tão desfazadas? Pergunto isto porque não acompanho...


Nem é que os dados estejam desfasados, é que as estações do @RedeMeteo simplesmente não cumprem normas padrão da WMO.


----------



## 1337 (19 Jun 2020 às 21:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nem é que os dados estejam desfasados, é que as estações do @RedeMeteo simplesmente não cumprem normas padrão da WMO.


Ok mas isso de cumprir ou não é comparando temperaturas. Ás vezes pode estar mais perto de um objecto qualquer que não devia, mas se não tiver influência nenhuma que interessa? Interessa é as temperaturas baterem certo.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 21:55)

1337 disse:


> Ok mas isso de cumprir ou não é comparando temperaturas. Ás vezes pode estar mais perto de um objecto qualquer que não devia, mas se não tiver influência nenhuma que interessa? Interessa é as temperaturas baterem certo.



Se não se obedece a critérios universais para registar as especificidades climáticas de cada zona, de que serve ter muitas estações meteorológicas?


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Jun 2020 às 22:02)

1337 disse:


> Ok mas isso de cumprir ou não é comparando temperaturas. Ás vezes pode estar mais perto de um objecto qualquer que não devia, mas se não tiver influência nenhuma que interessa? Interessa é as temperaturas baterem certo.


E batem certo. Com excepção da de Moura que provavelmente regista valores 1°C acima do real e tem de ser intervencada de modo a ficar melhor instalada


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2020 às 11:39)

1337 disse:


> Ok mas isso de cumprir ou não é comparando temperaturas. Ás vezes pode estar mais perto de um objecto qualquer que não devia, mas se não tiver influência nenhuma que interessa? Interessa é as temperaturas baterem certo.


Há uns anos houve uma discussão em relação a uma estação qualquer (não me lembro de quem, nem interessa) porque tinha valores que não estavam próximos da estação mais próxima do IPMA. Esse alguém argumentou, e com um argumento válido, que o local onde estava não tem nada a ver com o local de "referência".
Se existem variações de temperatura por vezes em algumas centenas de metros, os valores serem parecidos com qualquer estação suficientemente distante, é algo que vale zero.

Assim o único critério válido é uma instalação cumprir as regras de instalação, com critérios mínimos estabelecidos. Não há outra forma.

Calibrar pelo parecido é o mesmo que dizer que um peixe assado com molho de assado de carne, transforma o peixe em carne..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jun 2020 às 11:45)

São João quente pelo porto!?
Parece que sim.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (20 Jun 2020 às 16:23)

Orion disse:


> Se não se obedece a critérios universais para registar as especificidades climáticas de cada zona, de que serve ter muitas estações meteorológicas?


Compreendo, mas acho o mais importante comparar temperaturas com as estações com as requisições todas


vitamos disse:


> Há uns anos houve uma discussão em relação a uma estação qualquer (não me lembro de quem, nem interessa) porque tinha valores que não estavam próximos da estação mais próxima do IPMA. Esse alguém argumentou, e com um argumento válido, que o local onde estava não tem nada a ver com o local de "referência".
> Se existem variações de temperatura por vezes em algumas centenas de metros, os valores serem parecidos com qualquer estação suficientemente distante, é algo que vale zero.
> 
> Assim o único critério válido é uma instalação cumprir as regras de instalação, com critérios mínimos estabelecidos. Não há outra forma.
> ...


Sim tens toda a razão, o que queria dizer é que por vezes não se consegue instalar nas condições que se deviam e o que podemos fazer é tentar fazer o melhor possível. A minha estação também está no meio de prédios, claro que pode ter um bocado de influencia na temperatura mas tive o cuidado de deixar o mais longe possível de qualquer objeto ou parede, no entanto sei que não obedece a 100% ás regras. Basicamente é como as RUEMAS.


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 08:00)

7h59


----------



## Iceberg (22 Jun 2020 às 08:53)

Bom dia a todos.

Preparados para uma semana de calor? 

Excelente imagem, Toby, seria possível partilhar a origem da mesma? 

Obrigado.

Boa semana.


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 09:19)

Iceberg disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Preparados para uma semana de calor?
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

https://www.infoclimat.fr/

Atenção, é a hora do "PARIS".


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2020 às 09:50)




----------



## Luis Filipe (22 Jun 2020 às 15:04)

Toby disse:


> 7h59


Onde é que se pode ver essa imagem qual a App que da essa imagem?

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Filipe (22 Jun 2020 às 15:06)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Onde é que se pode ver essa imagem qual a App que da essa imagem?
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


Ok já encontrei.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jun 2020 às 16:03)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Ok já encontrei.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


Qual é app?
Bgd

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2020 às 16:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Qual é app?
> Bgd
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Seguimento Meteorológico Livre - 2020


----------



## Luis Filipe (22 Jun 2020 às 19:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Qual é app?
> Bgd
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


http://www.infoclimat.fr/

Sent from my Google Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2020 às 22:16)

Neste ano o calor excessivo está na Rússia. Para o ano quem sabe? Pode ser novamente na Europa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jun 2020 às 22:48)

Veremos mas é se não será na Península Ibérica, sobretudo na 2a metade de Julho e Agosto. 
Depois existe uma Previsão de tempo bastante seco e ameno, pelo menos até Dezembro!


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jun 2020 às 08:49)

*Oito distritos em aviso amarelo. Temperaturas sobem devido a massa de calor do norte de África*
MadreMedia / Lusa
23 jun 2020 07:46
Atualidade






Atualidade · 22 jun 2020 06:40
*Temperaturas podem atingir os 39ºC. Quatro concelhos do distrito de Faro em risco máximo de incêndio*



Atualidade · 20 jun 2020 09:47
*Concelhos de Tavira, Alcoutim e Castro Marim em risco máximo de incêndio*
Por causa do tempo quente esperado para os próximos dias, o IPMA colocou sob aviso amarelo os distritos de Braga, Vila Real, Bragança, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora e Beja até às 18:00 de hoje.





A subida das temperaturas deve-se a uma massa de calor oriunda do norte de África, que vai afetar a Península Ibérica no início desta semana.

O aviso amarelo é emitido pelo IPMA sempre que existe uma situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil alertou na segunda-feira para um aumento do índice do risco de incêndio na sequência da subida da temperatura máxima e da intensificação do vento até quarta-feira.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no continente céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso até final da manhã, podendo persistir em alguns locais da faixa costeira ao longo do dia.

Durante a tarde, está previsto um aumento temporário de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos e trovoada.

Está também previsto vento fraco, tornando-se fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste durante a tarde, temporariamente moderado a forte do quadrante norte ocidental durante a tarde, em especial na faixa costeira a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.

A previsão aponta ainda para neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro e pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral Norte e Centro.

As temperaturas mínimas no continente vão oscilar entre os 14 graus Celsius (em Leiria) e os 25 (em Portalegre) e as máximas entre os 23 (no Porto e em Aveiro) e os 39 (em Évora e Beja).

Quinze concelhos de seis distritos do continente em risco máximo

Quinze concelhos dos distritos de Faro, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Santarém, Guarda e Bragança apresentam hoje um risco máximo de incêndio, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Em risco máximo de incêndio estão os concelhos de Tavira, Alcoutim, Castro Marim (Faro), Nisa, Gavião (Portalegre), Vila Velha de Ródão, Penamacor, Proença-a-Nova (Castelo Branco), Sardoal, Mação (Santarém), Sabugal (Guarda) , Freixo de Espada à Cinta, Torre de Moncorvo, Mogadouro e Alfândega da Fé (Bragança).

O IPMA colocou também em risco muito elevado de incêndio cerca de meia centena de concelhos dos distritos de Faro, Beja, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Viseu, Vila Real e Bragança.

Segundo o IPMA, pelo menos até ao fim de semana vai manter-se o risco de incêndio muito elevado em vários concelhos do continente por causa do tempo quente.

Este risco de incêndio determinado pelo IPMA tem cinco níveis, que vão de reduzido a máximo.

Os cálculos são obtidos a partir da temperatura do ar, humidade relativa, velocidade do vento e quantidade de precipitação nas últimas 24 horas.

Fonte: https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...em-devido-a-massa-de-calor-do-norte-de-africa

Fiquei com uma dúvida: essa "massa de calor" ficará bem com o que?? Queijo Parmigiano-Reggiano, cogumelos ou só com um pesto???


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2020 às 09:20)

Toby disse:


> 7h59



Bo dia,

24 horas mais tarde, quase idênticos.
Podemos ver claramente a fronteira das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros em Alcobaça e na sua região.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2020 às 11:02)

Orion disse:


> Neste ano o calor excessivo está na Rússia. Para o ano quem sabe? Pode ser novamente na Europa.



Para finalizar


----------



## jonsered (23 Jun 2020 às 21:24)

É impressão minha ou este ano a convecção segue exatamente o trilho oposto do que é habitual nesta altura do ano??? É que nesta altura as típicas trovoadas de verão geradas por "cut-offs" normalmente costumam fazer o trajeto SE-NW e este ano estão a seguir exatamente o contrário, ou seja SW-NE... Este trajeto é mais típico de "cut-offs" geradas nos inícios da primavera (março-abril) e do outono (setembro-outubro)... É por isso que 2020 está a ser um ano estranho. Mas em tudo...


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2020 às 21:45)

jonsered disse:


> É impressão minha ou este ano a convecção segue exatamente o trilho oposto do que é habitual nesta altura do ano??? É que nesta altura as típicas trovoadas de verão geradas por "cut-offs" normalmente costumam fazer o trajeto SE-NW e este ano estão a seguir exatamente o contrário, ou seja SW-NE... Este trajeto é mais típico de "cut-offs" geradas nos inícios da primavera (março-abril) e do outono (setembro-outubro)... É por isso que 2020 está a ser um ano estranho. Mas em tudo...


Creio que isso será um pouco "selectivo" em termos de memória... Já houve eventos de SE com trovoada esta primavera. Cada caso é um caso, portanto essa generalização parece-me pouco consistente.
Já agora, um pequeno "reparo". O exactamente oposto de deslocação SE para NW seria obviamente NW para SE. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2020 às 16:02)




----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2020 às 20:14)




----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2020 às 20:25)

Sim, a partir do dia 5 julho sensivelmente deve vir bastante calor.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jun 2020 às 22:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, a partir do dia 5 julho sensivelmente deve vir bastante calor.


Estamos no tempo dele 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jun 2020 às 11:17)

É bom para o país a arder e para o Corona se disseminar com os ajuntamentos .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jun 2020 às 12:07)

Crazyrain disse:


> É bom para o país a arder e para o Corona se disseminar com os ajuntamentos .


Isso já vai da cabeça de cada um...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (27 Jun 2020 às 14:24)

Fica a correcção de que não devia estar escrito "relâmpago" mas sim raio... 


*Maior relâmpago do mundo registado no Brasil, com 709 km de extensão*
*O maior relâmpago do mundo foi registado no Brasil, com uma extensão de 709 quilómetros ao longo do sul do país, informou na sexta-feira a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), ao reconhecer o recorde.*



27/06/20 06:43 ‧ Há 7 Horas por Lusa


O raio em causa ocorreu em 31 de outubro de 2018 e percorreu 709 quilómetros numa linha horizontal, atravessando parte do sul do Brasil.

Segundo a OMM, a extensão da descarga elétrica equivale à distância "entre Londres e a fronteira da Suíça".

O anterior recorde tinha sido registado em 2007 no Oklahoma, nos Estados Unidos, com um raio de 321 quilómetros de extensão.

O novo recorde foi apurado devido a uma nova tecnologia de imagens por satélite. Contudo, segundo a OMM, tanto o registo anterior quanto o novo usaram a mesma metodologia para medir a extensão do relâmpago.

"Estes são registos extraordinários de eventos de relâmpagos únicos. Os extremos ambientais são medições vivas do que a natureza é capaz, bem como do progresso científico capaz de fazer tais avaliações. É provável que existam extremos ainda maiores, e que possamos observá-los à medida que a tecnologia de deteção de relâmpagos melhora", disse o professor Randall Cerveny, relator-chefe de meteorologia e extremos climáticos e climáticos da OMM.

"Isso fornecerá informações valiosas (...) em questões de engenharia, científicas e de segurança", acrescentou.

Além do recorde registado no Brasil, a OMM informou ainda que o raio com maior duração (16,73 segundos) ocorreu na Argentina, em 04 de março de 2019.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...do-registado-no-brasil-com-709-km-de-extensao


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2020 às 18:58)




----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2020 às 19:12)




----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2020 às 19:12)




----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2020 às 20:47)

Ainda bem, que as Isos's malucas que apareciam nos modelos para o próximo fds, têm vindo a desaparecer, veremos se não voltam, Iso's 20ºC é uma coisa, agora Iso's 30ºC como o ECM e o GFS chegaram a mostrar dias atrás, não fazem nenhuma falta, parece que a variabilidade irá continuar entre os dias mais quentes e outros menos quentes para não saturar muito o calor.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

Ja começou o corte no calor a partir de dia 4... este verão vai ser isto.. 2 dias perto dos 40°C e depois descidas constantes para valores de 30°C... nada de interessante nem empolgante...


----------



## ct1gnd (29 Jun 2020 às 00:16)

O que há de empolgante em 40°?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2020 às 00:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda bem, que as Isos's malucas que apareciam nos modelos para o próximo fds, têm vindo a desaparecer, veremos se não voltam, Iso's 20ºC é uma coisa, agora Iso's 30ºC como o ECM e o GFS chegaram a mostrar dias atrás, não fazem nenhuma falta, parece que a variabilidade irá continuar entre os dias mais quentes e outros menos quentes para não saturar muito o calor.


A situação que esteve prevista era idêntica àquela que ocorreu em Agosto de 2018. Até já estava a ficar angustiado com essas previsões e ainda estavam tão longe. 
Nesse ano, esteve prevista uma onda de calor também bastante intensa para inícios de Julho, mas acabou por não se concretizar. Entretanto, em Agosto veio a maluqueira e o pior dessa onda de calor, não foi tanto os valores em si, mas sim a duração de temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, pois foi praticamente uma semana inteira nisso. Infelizmente, é algo que vai sendo cada vez mais recorrente.
Acho que nunca passei tão mal por causa do calor. Pessoalmente, prefiro ter um verão sem registos significativos, do que calor excessivo que não faz bem a nada, nem a ninguém.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jun 2020 às 00:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ja começou o corte no calor a partir de dia 4... este verão vai ser isto.. 2 dias perto dos 40°C e depois descidas constantes para valores de 30°C... nada de interessante nem empolgante...


No início de julho estão previstas temperaturas de 34-36°C para Serpa - isso não são temperaturas bem comuns para esta época do ano na zona?


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jun 2020 às 00:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No início de julho estão previstas temperaturas de 34-36°C para Serpa - isso não são temperaturas bem comuns para esta época do ano na zona?


Não têm qualquer interesse  lol


----------



## meteo (29 Jun 2020 às 01:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ja começou o corte no calor a partir de dia 4... este verão vai ser isto.. 2 dias perto dos 40°C e depois descidas constantes para valores de 30°C... nada de interessante nem empolgante...



Se fosse ao contrário é que era de estranhar! 

A média das máximas em Beja não é de 33 graus ou perto disso?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Jun 2020 às 01:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não têm qualquer interesse  lol





meteo disse:


> Se fosse ao contrário é que era de estranhar!
> 
> A média das máximas em Beja não é de 33 graus ou perto disso?



Deixem lá o homem ser climaticamente incorreto lol


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jun 2020 às 12:44)

O que lhe atrai é os extremos climáticos como qq meteo louco, se no verão não há chuva não anda todo entusiasmado ou a chorar porque não chove como andam alguns no Inverno sempre a chorar por causa das cotas de neve. 
Do mesmo que alguns no Inverno que estão no norte reclamam que só choveu 30 mm e estavam previstos 60 mm, ou porque nao caiu chuva ou neve. 
Se alguns gostam de muita chuva, muita neve não pode haver quem goste de 50c ou 45c ou o que seja. 
Tem que ser forçosamente o normal, o normal não atrai ninguém, a incerteza e a dinâmica do clima isso sim atrai. 
Em vez de arrasar as opiniões dos outros, por irem contra os vossos, discutam mais o clima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 13:36)

Enfim...há maluqueiras para tudo ...há por aqui alguns são mesmo doentes .


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jun 2020 às 14:21)

joralentejano disse:


> A situação que esteve prevista era idêntica àquela que ocorreu em Agosto de 2018. Até já estava a ficar angustiado com essas previsões e ainda estavam tão longe.
> Nesse ano, esteve prevista uma onda de calor também bastante intensa para inícios de Julho, mas acabou por não se concretizar. Entretanto, em Agosto veio a maluqueira e o pior dessa onda de calor, não foi tanto os valores em si, mas sim a duração de temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, pois foi praticamente uma semana inteira nisso. Infelizmente, é algo que vai sendo cada vez mais recorrente.
> Acho que nunca passei tão mal por causa do calor. Pessoalmente, prefiro ter um verão sem registos significativos, do que calor excessivo que não faz bem a nada, nem a ninguém.



Nesta região foram mesmo os valores em si, tive 42.8 graus aqui em Sesimbra, com 30 graus às 6 da manhã... e Lisboa passou dos 44. Até na Praia do Guincho bateu nos 40... Recordes absolutos, possivelmente para bastantes anos ainda... Ou talvez não, já não digo nada


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2020 às 15:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nesta região foram mesmo os valores em si, tive 42.8 graus aqui em Sesimbra, com 30 graus às 6 da manhã... e Lisboa passou dos 44. Até na Praia do Guincho bateu nos 40... Recordes absolutos, possivelmente para bastantes anos ainda... Ou talvez não, já não digo nada



Sim aqui igual, meteu 2003 no bolso, mas a brincar... 

Os 40 graus no Guincho, para mim, será sempre o mais incrível dessa vaga de calor, dado o local em questão. A estação que fez esse registo para além de estar bem instalada, está practicamente dentro da praia, o que é mais impressionante.



image upload for forums


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jun 2020 às 15:14)

Não quero ser advogado do diabo (até porque para mim basta a temperatura passar dos 30 ºC para eu achar muito desconfortável), mas eu entendo que haja algo "especial" em eventos como o agosto de 2018. Sim, foi insuportavelmente quente, mas é normal que num fórum de meteorologia haja quem goste de eventos assim extremos. Mesmo eu não consegui deixar de ter aquela sensação de "Está-se a fazer história!", por muito desconforto térmico que sentisse. Até quando a Leslie passou por cá, apesar de ter infelizmente havido alguns danos materiais que me afetaram diretamente a mim e a à minha família, eu não consigo deixar de pensar que aquela experiência foi memorável e "interessante", por assim dizer


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2020 às 15:36)

Sim, é normal esse "sentimento", basicamente é termos noção que estamos a vivenciar algo raro. Nunca me vou esquecer esse dia, depois de uma manhã de trabalho, ao ir embora, a pé para o carro com a temperatura  em Cascais nos 43 graus, que sufoco. Na baixa era ver e ouvir os ac no máximo. Sinceramente dias como esses...não obrigado.


----------



## Toby (29 Jun 2020 às 15:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, é normal esse "sentimento", basicamente é termos noção que estamos a vivenciar algo raro. Nunca me vou esquecer esse dia, depois de uma manhã de trabalho, ao ir embora, a pé para o carro com a temperatura  em Cascais nos 43 graus, que sufoco. Na baixa era ver e ouvir os ac no máximo. Sinceramente dias como esses...não obrigado.





https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/2020-08-04.mp4


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2020 às 16:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não têm qualquer interesse  lol



Sim.. que isto de ter 40ºC ou mais... de preferência logo uns 45ºC... é que tem interesse!
Após mais um ano a ser fustigados pela seca... calhava mesmo bem termos agora um mês seguido com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC...

Ainda gostava de saber qual é o real interesse disso!  
tem estado frio por aí, querem lá ver....

Ah.. espera.. é para poderes registar valores recorde nas estações...  mesmo que inflacionadas em alguns graus...
Leva lá o primeiro prémio...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jun 2020 às 16:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim.. que isto de ter 40ºC ou mais... de preferência logo uns 45ºC... é que tem interesse!
> Após mais um ano a ser fustigados pela seca... calhava mesmo bem termos agora um mês seguido com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC...


Isso faz-me uma confusão... aqueles que mais se queixam da seca e da falta de chuva, são os que mais pedem 45°c.Qual é a lógica? Só se for para agravar ainda mais a seca e a secura... isto só prova que não querem saber da seca para nada, e apenas estão interessados nos seus gostos pessoais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jun 2020 às 22:03)

Sejamos razoáveis há pessoal que curte extremos para simplesmente os presenciar

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2020 às 22:05)




----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jun 2020 às 22:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sejamos razoáveis há pessoal que curte extremos para simplesmente os presenciar
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Sim, 45ºC, -10ºC, chuva torrencial, granizo, neve, nevoeiro denso... tudo situações meteorológicas adversas mas acho que também é isto que traz o interesse à meteorologia desde que ocorram de longe a longe. Falo por mim, poucas vezes passou dos 40ºC nesta zona mas achei esses dias particularmente interessantes. Tal como a brutal chuvada com saraiva enorme há 1 mês atrás.
Que teríamos a discutir de interessante se todos os dias fossem igual à famosa "média"? Se a média da Tmáx de Julho fosse de por exemplo 28ºC eu acho que era bastante chato dias a fio com a mesma temperatura. Para isso temos os climas do equador onde a temperatura mal varia, nós temos um clima *temperado.*


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2020 às 22:45)

Faltando 2 dias de registos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Jun 2020 às 00:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sejamos razoáveis há pessoal que curte extremos para simplesmente os presenciar
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


É mesmo isso mas a maioria não percebe


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jun 2020 às 13:52)

ct1gnd disse:


> O que há de empolgante em 40°?



Mortalidade em excesso. Iupi?


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jun 2020 às 14:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mortalidade em excesso. Iupi?


Tornados, furacões, tempestades de granizo, temperaturas demasiado altas, temperaturas demasiado baixas, geadas fortes, trovoada forte, chuva torrencial...
Fenómenos extremos causam prejuízos mas não deixa de ser interessante registá-los.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2020 às 14:48)

Qual o interesse de registar o normal?
Perguntem a um meteorologista o que o cativa? Depois admirem se da resposta..
Qual o interesse de 40c? Deve ser o mesmo interesse de quererem chuva todos os dias no Inverno, mas aí ninguém aceita que se mandem "facadas" pois segundo consta teoricamente isto é apenas para os amantes da chuva e da neve.
Mas quando alguém pede calor ou muito calor é logo crucificado, mas calma... Já não há iso28 ou 30 na previsão descansem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jun 2020 às 14:58)

Eu aceito todas as perspetivas, mas eu sou um chato e hierarquizo os extremos meteorológicos. Para mim, nem todos são iguais, dependendo do grau de preparação que tenho para esses eventos. Até parece que agora toda a gente quer sofrer... 


Tiagolco disse:


> Tornados, furacões, tempestades de granizo, temperaturas demasiado altas, temperaturas demasiado baixas, geadas fortes, trovoada forte, chuva torrencial...



Chuva torrencial
Trovoada forte
Tempestades de granizo
Geadas fortes
Temperaturas demasiado baixas
Furacões
Tornados
Temperaturas demasiado altas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jun 2020 às 14:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tornados, furacões, tempestades de granizo, temperaturas demasiado altas, temperaturas demasiado baixas, geadas fortes, trovoada forte, chuva torrencial...
> Fenómenos extremos causam prejuízos mas não deixa de ser interessante registá-los.



Registá-los não é desejá-los. Eu adoro frio e não desejo -20°C em Viseu. Porquê? Seria interessante? Certamente que sim. O problema é que mata, uma coisa sem grande importância...


----------



## Tonton (30 Jun 2020 às 15:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Registá-los não é desejá-los. Eu adoro frio e não desejo -20°C em Viseu. Porquê? Seria interessante? Certamente que sim. O problema é que mata, uma coisa sem grande importância...



Infelizmente, a postura hedonista de muitas pessoas hoje em dia, deixa-as em contemplação permanente do próprio umbigo, alheias ao sofrimento dos outros, em busca de orgasmos mentais eternos...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jun 2020 às 15:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Registá-los não é desejá-los.


Quando queres registar um fenómeno extremo passas a desejar que tal aconteça.
Se vai causar prejuízos graves? Sim, vai. Se mesmo assim quero registá-lo? Se não afetasse ninguém era o melhor, mas ambos sabemos que a meteorologia não escolhe lados. 
Desejar fenómenos extremos não é desejar a morte ou o sofrimento. Se assim for fechem o fórum, proíbam o stormchasing no Tornado Alley e cancelem os meteoloucos por desejarem a morte de inocentes.
Se foi interessante quando se registaram temperaturas recorde no dia 17 de Junho de 2017? Foi. Quer dizer que desejei a morte das pessoas nos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande? Não.
Dias antes do Ciclone Leslie passar por Portugal, o fórum esteve ao rubro a tentar perceber onde passaria o centro da tempestade. Havia o desejo de que a rede de estações do IPMA registasse as possíveis rajadas extremas de vento. Quer dizer que todos desejámos os prejuízos que desse evento resultaram? Não. Se foi interessante registar os 176 km/h na estação da Figueira da Foz? Sim, foi.


----------



## Tonton (30 Jun 2020 às 16:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quando queres registar um fenómeno extremo passas a desejar que tal aconteça.
> Se vai causar prejuízos graves? Sim, vai. Se mesmo assim quero registá-lo? Se não afetasse ninguém era o melhor, mas ambos sabemos que a meteorologia não escolhe lados.
> Desejar fenómenos extremos não é desejar a morte ou o sofrimento. Se assim for fechem o fórum, proíbam o stormchasing no Tornado Alley e cancelem os meteoloucos por desejarem a morte de inocentes.
> Se foi interessante quando se registaram temperaturas recorde no dia 17 de Junho de 2017? Foi. Quer dizer que desejei a morte das pessoas nos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande? Não.
> Dias antes do Ciclone Leslie passar por Portugal, o fórum esteve ao rubro a tentar perceber onde passaria o centro da tempestade. Havia o desejo de que a rede de estações do IPMA registasse as possíveis rajadas extremas de vento. Quer dizer que todos desejámos os prejuízos que desse evento resultaram? Não. Se foi interessante registar os 176 km/h na estação da Figueira da Foz? Sim, foi.



Companheiro, lá está a tal postura...
Há muita gente na caça à tempestades, por exemplo, para tentar ajudar no seu estudo e prevenção e não só por puro prazer semi-sádico.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jun 2020 às 16:18)

Eventos de calor ou frio excessivo em Portugal estão associados a um excesso de mortalidade. As casas, infelizmente, não estão preparadas para eles. Portanto, matam. Desejá-los é egoísta. Para mim faz tanto sentido como desejar um sismo de grande magnitude.



Tiagolco disse:


> Quando queres registar um fenómeno extremo passas a desejar que tal aconteça.
> Se vai causar prejuízos graves? Sim, vai. Se mesmo assim quero registá-lo? Se não afetasse ninguém era o melhor, mas ambos sabemos que a meteorologia não escolhe lados.
> Desejar fenómenos extremos não é desejar a morte ou o sofrimento. Se assim for fechem o fórum, proíbam o stormchasing no Tornado Alley e cancelem os meteoloucos por desejarem a morte de inocentes.
> Se foi interessante quando se registaram temperaturas recorde no dia 17 de Junho de 2017? Foi. Quer dizer que desejei a morte das pessoas nos incêndios de Pedrógão Grande? Não.
> Dias antes do Ciclone Leslie passar por Portugal, o fórum esteve ao rubro a tentar perceber onde passaria o centro da tempestade. Havia o desejo de que a rede de estações do IPMA registasse as possíveis rajadas extremas de vento. Quer dizer que todos desejámos os prejuízos que desse evento resultaram? Não. Se foi interessante registar os 176 km/h na estação da Figueira da Foz? Sim, foi.



Repito: há uma diferença enorme entre nos confrontarmos com um facto e reagirmos a ele e desejá-lo. Ou, pior, ficar muito desiludido porque ele não se concretiza. Felizmente a meteorologia está a lixar-se para os nossos desejos. Mas para alguns, os seus desejos estão à frente da vida e integridade física dos outros e eu acho isso profundamente lamentável. É minha prerrogativa.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jun 2020 às 16:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> meteorologia está a lixar-se para os nossos desejos. Mas para alguns, os seus desejos estão à frente da vida e integridade física dos outros e eu acho isso profundamente lamentável. É minha prerrogativa.


Concordo, mas quem aqui no fórum colocou os seus desejos à frente da vida e integridade física dos outros?
Na minha opinião, querer registar os tão queridos 40°C não é colocar os desejos à frente da vida dos outros. Claro que existem pessoas assim, não estou a negar, mas acho precipitado concluírem isso a partir dos posts do Redemeteo.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2020 às 16:32)

As conversas neste tópico são circulares, acaba-se sempre a debater os mesmos assuntos, não sei como não se fartam!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jun 2020 às 16:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Na minha opinião, querer registar os tão queridos 40°C não é colocar os desejos à frente da vida dos outros.



Esses 'queridos' 40°C (o mesmo se poderia dizer de -15 ou - 20°C) podem matar pessoas vulneráveis. É tudo uma questão de importância... Como disse, felizmente que a meteorologia não se compadece com desejos. Provavelmente só com acções...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Jun 2020 às 17:10)

Neve fora de comum, portanto associadas a vagas de frio, além de  tempestades, coisas que muitos membros aqui do fórum gostam também causam vítimas.
Atenção ás hipocrisias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jun 2020 às 18:44)

Bom parece que quinta e sexta sobretudo serão dias mais frescos, mas avaliando pelas previsões actuais a partir daí ar condicionado no máximo... Mas ainda pode mudar algo!


----------



## Toby (30 Jun 2020 às 18:45)

30/06/2020 +/- 18h15
Sempre o mesmo sob as nuvens portuguesas


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2020 às 18:49)

> Vilfand said the trend of hotter temperatures and sunnier weather was caused by climate change and a change in atmospheric circulation, with polar anticyclones -- phenomena that bring sunny skies -- becoming more frequent.
> 
> The lack of clouds, in turn, causes the ground to heat up during the Arctic summer, he said.
> 
> ...



*Russian Arctic sets 'fantastical' heat records: weather chief*

Novamente, este ano o calor excecional foi para a Rússia. Mais cedo ou mais tarde vai voltar para a Europa.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2020 às 18:52)

Toby disse:


> 30/06/2020 +/- 18h15
> Sempre o mesmo sob as nuvens portuguesas


Basicamente, quanto mais calor está aqui no interior, mais as nuvens baixas persistem no litoral Centro.  A previsão do harmonie para hoje mostrava isso mesmo, mas para amanhã segundo esse mesmo modelo, já se deverão dissipar ao longo da tarde e o calor por cá, já não será tão intenso.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Jun 2020 às 21:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Basicamente, quanto mais calor está aqui no interior, mais as nuvens baixas persistem no litoral Centro.  A previsão do harmonie para hoje mostrava isso mesmo, mas para amanhã segundo esse mesmo modelo, já se deverão dissipar ao longo da tarde e o calor por cá, já não será tão intenso.



A não ser que o calor intenso seja acompanhado de lestada, nesses dias as nuvens baixas ficam em alto mar brindando a costa ocidental com este "falso tsunami". É engraçado o facto de que um fenómeno que não é assim tão raro tenha causado estranheza num dia aleatório de 1999.


----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2020 às 11:17)

Ou se preferirem...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> Ou se preferirem...


Onde vais buscar estas imagens?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2020 às 19:47)

São daqui: http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/tcc/tcc/products/climate/rmap/rmap.php


----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2020 às 23:09)

---


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jul 2020 às 13:18)

Thomar disse:


> As previsões de hoje para domingo pioraram, mais quente do que se previa, para aqui na zona onde resido davam *+37ºC*, agora dão *+39ºC! *
> Uma subida das temperaturas máximas de* +11ºC em apenas dois dias!*
> O pior será em Coruche onde se espera que seja atingida a máxima mais alta este domingo *+43ºC!!!*



Creio que os diferentes modelos têm alterado a previsão inicial para um período mais prolongado e extremos em temperaturas. Esperemos que depressa haja mudança do quadrante do vento e permita a entrada de ar mais fresco no interior do país, aumentando os níveis de humidade. A regra dos três 30 irá ditar dias muito perigosos, ao nível dos incêndios florestais, da sensação térmica desagradável e às suas consequências na saúde dos mais vulneráveis...


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2020 às 13:26)

quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2020 às 13:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor



Corte no calor??? 
Sim, sim, onde, onde???


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2020 às 13:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2020 às 13:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor


Qual corte no calor? Eu só vejo é calor nos próximos 10 dias, sobretudo para o Interior!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2020 às 13:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor


----------



## rozzo (3 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor



Não sei... O que diz a tua por exemplo?


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2020 às 14:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor



Eu acho isto imenso calor ( até demais ) e não falando só em Serpa, mas um pouco por todo o interior em especial:


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2020 às 14:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> quero ver o que é que as paginas sensacionalistas de meteorologia no facebook vão dizer agora com este corte no calor





rozzo disse:


> Não sei... O que diz a tua por exemplo?




Exacto Rozzo... alguém também apontava para muito calor... mas sem "sensacionalismos"! eheh!!
E qual corte de calor? O facto de não irmos ter 47ºC??!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2020 às 15:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Exacto Rozzo... alguém também apontava para muito calor... mas sem "sensacionalismos"! eheh!!
> E qual corte de calor? O facto de não irmos ter 47ºC??!!


mas nunca falei em caniculas e calores extremos como algumas paginas que por ainda anda, e mesmo agora vou atualizar essa noticia com o corte para os 42ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2020 às 15:03)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho isto imenso calor ( até demais ) e não falando só em Serpa, mas um pouco por todo o interior em especial:


41ºC para Serpa e para o alentejo em geral são peanuts


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que os diferentes modelos têm alterado a previsão inicial para um período mais prolongado e extremos em temperaturas. Esperemos que depressa haja mudança do quadrante do vento e permita a entrada de ar mais fresco no interior do país, aumentando os níveis de humidade. A regra dos três 30 irá ditar dias muito perigosos, ao nível dos incêndios florestais, da sensação térmica desagradável e às suas consequências na saúde dos mais vulneráveis...


É melhor explicar o que são os três 30, que deve haver muita gente que não sabe ou não ser logo intuitivo.
>30 graus, <30 % de humidade relativa e vento moderado a forte (Acima de 30 km/h), é isso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2020 às 16:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas nunca falei em caniculas e calores extremos como algumas paginas que por ainda anda, e mesmo agora vou atualizar essa noticia com o corte para os 42ºC



Qual é a temperatura que consideras ser uma canícula ou calor extremo?


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual é a temperatura que consideras ser uma canícula ou calor extremo?


Mais de 44°C pelo menos 4 dias


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2020 às 17:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais de 44°C pelo menos 4 dias


Tens aqui o sítio ideal para passar o verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2020 às 18:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tens aqui o sítio ideal para passar o verão.



Isso é quando esticamos o pernil e estamos às portas do Inferno e fugimos para o Paraíso, puxa esta foi por pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jul 2020 às 18:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso é quando esticamos o pernil e estamos às portas do Inferno e fugimos para o Paraíso, puxa esta foi por pouco.


Então, mas não há só quem ache que acima dos 45°c é que é calor? Então é o sítio ideal.


----------



## Toby (3 Jul 2020 às 18:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais de 44°C pelo menos 4 dias



Nunca ouviu falar desta norma, tem referências?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2020 às 18:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais de 44°C pelo menos 4 dias


Temperatura sentida não é o mesmo que temperatura real. O Alentejo é conhecido por ser quente mas mais de 44ºC pelo menos 4 dias nem em Agosto de 2003 deve ter acontecido.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2020 às 18:39)

Aqui também não se está mal  com o bónus que até tem umas mínimas extremas jeitosas no Inverno... chove é pouco...





















https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furnace_Creek


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2020 às 18:39)

Em 2018 tivemos 45°C e 46°C em Agosto isso sim é canicula e tem interesse


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Temperatura sentida não é o mesmo que temperatura real. O Alentejo é conhecido por ser quente mas mais de 44ºC pelo menos 4 dias nem em Agosto de 2003 deve ter acontecido.


Indo ver o relatório do IPMA de 2003, é possível que tenham ocorrido 44 ºC ou mais em pelo menos 4 dias na Amareleja (está em formato de gráfico, é difícil ter a certeza), mas de qualquer modo terá sido uma situação praticamente única


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2020 às 22:44)

Bom os modelos indicam bastante calor, e mesmo o ecm já indica temperaturas na ordem dos 43c.
Todo o país está em aviso amarelo já no Domingo... 
No médio e longo prazo estão previstas temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 36 a 37c!!


----------



## Tonton (3 Jul 2020 às 23:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom os modelos indicam bastante calor, e mesmo o ecm já indica temperaturas na ordem dos 43c.
> Todo o país está em aviso amarelo já no Domingo...
> No médio e longo prazo estão previstas temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 36 a 37c!!



O Aviso Amarelo começa já amanhã....

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-julho-2020.10366/#post-792238


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

Mas que *belas*  temperaturas... 







Amanhã saberemos as máximas.


----------



## cardu (5 Jul 2020 às 17:02)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que *belas*  temperaturas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada de especial 
A cidade de Tomar costuma chegar aos 45 graus


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 17:06)

cardu disse:


> Nada de especial
> A cidade de Tomar costuma chegar aos 45 graus


Só se for em sonhos... A máxima absoluta de Tomar nem chega aos 45°C, que eu saiba...


----------



## cardu (5 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só se for em sonhos... A máxima absoluta de Tomar nem chega aos 45°C, que eu saiba...



44.7 graus em 2016.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 17:31)

cardu disse:


> *Nada de especial
> A cidade de Tomar costuma chegar aos 45 grau*s



Para mim temperaturas acima dos *+35ºC* são uma porcaria, um desconforto muito grande.

Não, não é nada normal ter *+45ºC,* antes pelo contrário.

Eu sou natural de Tomar e sei bem o que a casa gasta, o normal é haver temperaturas superiores a *+40ºC* num intervalo até os* +43ºC. *
Medições de temperatura em termómetros aos Sol ou de carros ao sol, e de Farmácias a marcar +50ºC, não são válidos!



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só se for em sonhos...* A máxima absoluta de Tomar nem chega aos 45°C, que eu saiba... *



A máxima absoluta em Tomar (Valdonas) que fica a NE de Tomar a uns 4/5km no aeródromo, foi atingida na vaga de calor de no início de Agosto de 2018 com um valor de* +45.4ªC!




*


----------



## cardu (5 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Thomar disse:


> Para mim temperaturas acima dos *+35ºC* são uma porcaria, um desconforto muito grande.
> 
> Não, não é nada normal ter *+45ºC,* antes pelo contrário.
> 
> ...



Eu estava a ser irónico em relação às temperaturas. 

Eu nasci e vivo em Tomar, e para mim é um suplício porque também não me sinto bem com calor. 

Mas pronto, é tempo dele, tem que se aguentar.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2020 às 19:44)

Para o ser humano, mais que o valor de temperatura, interessa a sensação térmica. Neste campo a humidade tem um papel importante. Por exemplo, 41,1ºC e 12% de Hr resulta uma sensação térmica semelhante a 35,8ºC e 35% de Hr. Valores de hoje, de duas estações do IPMA.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 20:16)

cardu disse:


> Eu estava a ser irónico em relação às temperaturas.
> 
> Eu nasci e vivo em Tomar, e para mim é um suplício porque também não me sinto bem com calor.
> 
> Mas pronto, é tempo dele, tem que se aguentar.



Ok, mas afirmaste que em Tomar se atingia temperaturas de *+45ºC* com alguma facilidade. 
Há que ter algum cuidado com aquilo que dissemos, pois neste mundo digital, uma gota de água transforma-se numa tempestade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jul 2020 às 15:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Existe um tópico para o mês de julho.



Obrigado vizinho, como postei através do pc , nem reparei que o link não estava redirecionado para o mês de Julho, peço o favor de alguém da moderação para remover para lá por favor, obrigado


----------



## Tonton (7 Jul 2020 às 03:11)

A confirmar-se, será "record", pelo menos em Agadir...

Africa - Max temperature
July 06, 2020

Agadir- Al Massira Airport (74 m, Morocco) 50.0 °C
Adrar Airport (283 m, Algeria) 48.0 °C
Guelmim (301 m, Morocco) 48.0 °C
Tindouf Airport (439 m, Algeria) 47.0 °C
Taroudant Airport (266 m, Morocco) 47.0 °C
Béni Abbès (505 m, Algeria) 47.0 °C
Marrakech/Menara AP (466 m, Morocco) 47.0 °C
Reggane Airport (291 m, Algeria) 46.0 °C
In Salah (269 m, Algeria) 46.0 °C


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 17:56)

Tonton disse:


> A confirmar-se, será "record", pelo menos em Agadir...
> 
> Africa - Max temperature
> July 06, 2020
> ...


Está bom para nós  Vamos?


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2020 às 18:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Está bom para nós  Vamos?


O @RedeMeteo era capaz de ir.


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2020 às 15:07)

O nosso querido "Antílope dos Açores" está crescido e implacável, um autêntico animal selvagem!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (10 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Tonton disse:


> A confirmar-se, será "record", pelo menos em Agadir...
> 
> Africa - Max temperature
> July 06, 2020
> ...



Agadir não fica junto ao mar? 50°?


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2020 às 15:16)

rozzo disse:


> O nosso querido "Antílope dos Açores" está crescido e implacável, um autêntico animal selvagem!


E também dá para identificar os 3 "irmãos": o anticiclone de Santa Helena, o anticiclone do Índico e o anticiclone do Ártico. Só há algo que me faz um pouco de confusão, não era suposta a pressão ser mais alta em desertos como o Saara?


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2020 às 15:35)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Agadir não fica junto ao mar? 50°?



Geralmente é bastante suave por estar junto ao mar sim. Por exemplo, a média das temperaturas máximas é mais baixa que em Lisboa.
De qualquer forma, ter o Deserto do Saara ao lado tem destas coisas. Basta um dia com um fluxo anómalo de Leste para trazer temperaturas extremas.

O seguinte gráfico ilustra bem isso, com as temperaturas amenas a predominar, e ali 3 dias anómalos pelo meio, incluindo esse do recorde próximo dos 50ºC.





_Fonte: Weather Online_


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2020 às 15:42)

N_Fig disse:


> E também dá para identificar os 3 "irmãos": o anticiclone de Santa Helena, o anticiclone do Índico e o anticiclone do Ártico. Só há algo que me faz um pouco de confusão, não era suposta a pressão ser mais alta em desertos como o Saara?



Na verdade a pressão ao nível do mar não. Dado o aquecimento brutal nos níveis baixos, existe sobre toda essa região uma imensa baixa térmica, mas que na verdade apenas tem reflexo numa camada relativamente "fina" da atmosfera, próxima da superfície.

Já olhando para o *geopotencial aos 500hPa*, nota-se claramente as regiões onde os anticiclones subtropicais predominam, e onde estas massas de ar quente e estável ocupam uma "profundidade" significativa na atmosfera (e não apenas circulação de superfície).












Por essa razão é sempre importante ver as cartas aos vários níveis  e é frequente os mapas apresentarem simultaneamente estas 2 variáveis.

1) Por um lado, as cartas em altitude (500hPa) mostram melhor o forçamento de larga escala, e portanto a circulação que domina a sinóptica;
2) Por outro claro as cartas de superfície determinam os "detalhes" obtidos regionalmente.

_A título de exemplo:_ podemos ter uma potente região de alta pressão subtropical sobre toda a Península Ibérica e região envolvente (com forçamento de larga-escala similar e com geopotenciais elevados), e todavia partes da península mesma estarão a torrar, e outras frescas, devido à circulação de superfície (brisas, Nortada, etc.), que está expressa nas cartas da pressão à superfície.

T_ambém a situação actual é bastante ilustrativa:_
1) Temos a região de massas de ar com características subtropicais bastante expandida para norte, a afectar o Atlântico NE e a Península Ibérica;
2) A circulação à superfície "colabora", com o Anticiclone dos Açores extenso até ao Golfo da Biscaia, favorecendo a circulação de Leste à superfície, e inibindo boa parte das brisas/Nortada amenizadoras;
3) Claro que estas cartas têm uma escala algo "grosseira". Se formos analisar cartas da pressão à superfície com mais resolução, veremos mais detalhes, como a baixa térmica regional sobre a península, e a distribuição das isóbaras ainda assim a permitir alguma Nortada refrescante no litoral Norte e Centro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2020 às 16:22)

rozzo disse:


> O nosso querido "Antílope dos Açores" está crescido e implacável, um autêntico animal selvagem!


Agora é que deve estar implacável e não no Inverno


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jul 2020 às 17:50)

Vem uma semana tórrida mesmo no litoral norte estará bastante calor.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2020 às 18:39)

Acho que este mês de Julho será histórico e apenas o que vos digo. Preparem se para serem batidos todos os recordes.


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2020 às 19:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Acho que este mês de Julho será histórico e apenas o que vos digo. Preparem se para serem batidos todos os recordes.



De facto vai bem encaminhado para entrar no pódio dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre, em termos médios, dada a persistência do calor nos modelos.

Recordes absolutos, será mais difícil, o evento de Agosto 2018 foi excepcional em intensidade absoluta, apesar de curto.
Mas nunca se sabe, vamos ver já este próximo pico de calor a meio da próxima semana, que promete ser muito intenso.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2020 às 19:49)

rozzo disse:


> De facto vai bem encaminhado para entrar no pódio dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre, em termos médios, dada a persistência do calor nos modelos.
> 
> Recordes absolutos, será mais difícil, o evento de Agosto 2018 foi excepcional em intensidade absoluta, apesar de curto.
> Mas nunca se sabe, vamos ver já este próximo pico de calor a meio da próxima semana, que promete ser muito intenso.


Mesmo o recorde de julho é bem alto, 46,5 ºC em 1995 na Amareleja, dificilmente acontece algo assim


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2020 às 19:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Mesmo o recorde de julho é bem alto, 46,5 ºC em 1995 na Amareleja, dificilmente acontece algo assim



Penso que terá sido nesta altura


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2020 às 20:13)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que terá sido nesta altura


O relatório de julho de 2007 diz que foi no dia anterior a esse


----------



## Tonton (10 Jul 2020 às 23:47)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade a pressão ao nível do mar não. Dado o aquecimento brutal nos níveis baixos, existe sobre toda essa região uma imensa baixa térmica, mas que na verdade apenas tem reflexo numa camada relativamente "fina" da atmosfera, próxima da superfície.
> 
> Já olhando para o *geopotencial aos 500hPa*, nota-se claramente as regiões onde os anticiclones subtropicais predominam, e onde estas massas de ar quente e estável ocupam uma "profundidade" significativa na atmosfera (e não apenas circulação de superfície).
> 
> ...



No meio disto tudo, acho que deve ser mencionado o papel preponderante dos ventos alísios, especialmente sobre as massas oceânicas, para a formação dos anticiclones, já que sobre massas continentais são frequentemente perturbados por fenómenos de baixas pressões de origem térmica, especialmente na faixa desértica.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 09:59)

Xiii
Tanto calor previsto para os próximos 10 dias, olhando para a automática do IPMA até da impressão... 
Se é normal haver estas temperaturas no Verão a durabilidade com que está prevista não é assim tão comum. 
Para já os devaneios de situações anteriores têm acabado por amenizar um pouco, veremos se acontece o mesmo desta vez. 
Para já as máximas das automáticas rondam os 43c.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jul 2020 às 17:10)

O pouco que se ganhou nos últimos meses rapidamente desaparecerá! Não estamos preparados para um Verão forte! A meio de Março estávamos em seca extrema entretanto tivémos um alívio mas não houve reposição suficiente para aguentar um Julho/Agosto/Setembro tórridos. Isto tem de acabar rápido mas sou eu a falar...


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2020 às 16:37)




----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2020 às 14:54)

Este ano parece estar a ir pelo mesmo caminho do de 2017, com as máximas um pouco mais baixas e as mínimas um pouco mais altas até agora...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Este ano parece estar a ir pelo mesmo caminho do de 2017, com as máximas um pouco mais baixas e as mínimas um pouco mais altas até agora...


Espero que este ano não seja como 2017, até porque o ano de 2017 foi extremamente seco e o Sul não pode suportar mais um outono e inverno secos como têm sido nos últimos anos.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2020 às 16:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Espero que este ano não seja como 2017, até porque o ano de 2017 foi extremamente seco e o Sul não pode suportar mais um outono e inverno secos como têm sido nos últimos anos.


Eu estava mais a falar em termos de temperaturas, mas olha que até junho o ano de 2017 tinha acumulado mais 3 mm a nível nacional que este ano, o grande problema para a seca em 2017 foi o outono (e as temperaturas altas e consequente evaporação, claro)


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2020 às 20:01)

Arouca às 3 da manhã:
16 ºC, 81% humidade, vento a 2,9 km/h de N
Arouca às 4 da manhã:
24,6 ºC, 34% humidade, vento a 13,7 km/h de SE
A diferença que o quadrante do vento faz...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jul 2020 às 23:57)

Eu lembro-me de, no início do mês de junho, ter feito a profecia de que o verão iria ser bem quente, mas não estava a prever nada disto. Estas temperaturas que temos tido são demais... Julho caminha para ser um dos mais quentes de sempre em média, provavelmente até o mais quente, ultrapassando julhos como o de 2016 ou o de 1989!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Jul 2020 às 00:26)

Em relação aos modelos muitas divergências entre os modelos, na verdade entre o gfs e os restantes modelos devido a cut off de segunda. 
No gfs temos temperaturas máximas normais a partir de segunda e no ecm, ukmo e gem continuaria o tempo quente e muito seco.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> *Por aqui ainda com uma temperatura pornográfica ,mais uma noite tropical,não despegam*





ALBIMETEO disse:


> *Tarde de terror ...parece outro mundo*



 Estas descrições dão a melhor imagem do que se sofre com este calor, acrescento 'obsceno' mesmo. Obrigado amigo @ALBIMETEO , e coragem que o inverno ainda vem longe mas há-de chegar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jul 2020 às 16:00)

Orion disse:


> A estrutura da depressão vai 'melhorando' a partir dos ~850 hPa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na tua opinião, instabilidade com grande probabilidade de "trovoadas secas"?? Creio que as previsões têm constantemente retirado precipitação, mas a instabilidade prevalece...


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2020 às 16:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Na tua opinião, instabilidade com grande probabilidade de "trovoadas secas"?? Creio que as previsões têm constantemente retirado precipitação, mas a instabilidade prevalece...



Parece que sim.


----------



## Tonton (19 Jul 2020 às 18:38)

Circulação aos 500 hPa:






Aos 250 hPa:


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2020 às 22:16)

Tonton disse:


> Circulação aos 500 hPa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Circulação à superfície (14:30 UTC): Inexistente


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

13:35h UTC











A configuração atmosférica de hoje...






... é quase o resumo mensal:






O anticiclone está ligeiramente mais alongado para nordeste do que a média. Pessoalmente não me posso queixar das temperaturas cá do 'sítio' (especialmente da HR), mas nem todos têm a mesma sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 01:47)

Vários focos de incêndio um pouco por toda a região do Ribatejo e agora aqui em Portalegre também, exatamente onde estão as células... Os raios que vejo daqui para essa zona mal mostram chuva, se mostram é virga.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2020 às 18:46)

2020-07-21 (IPMA)

*Descargas elétricas atmosféricas de 20 e 21 de julho de 2020*

Na noite de 20 de julho e madrugada do dia 21 de julho, a instabilidade associada a uma depressão em altitude, centrada a sudoeste de Lisboa e em movimento lento para nordeste, deu origem a forte atividade elétrica na zona centro e sul. O número de descargas elétricas que atingiram o solo, registadas em 12h, entre as 21h do dia 20 e as 9h00 do dia 21, foi superior a 2600 (figura 1).

Este evento foi muito visível, não só por ter ocorrido durante a noite, mas também pela ocorrência de um elevado número de descargas elétricas intranuvem e entre nuvens.

A figura 2 representa o número total de descargas (somatório de descargas intranuvem, entre nuvens e nuvem solo) no território, registadas na rede nacional de descargas elétricas do IPMA. O número total de ocorrências ultrapassou as 13500.

No link seguinte pode-se observar uma sobreposição de imagens satélite, imagens radar e descargas elétricas, que se verificaram no dia de hoje sobre o território de Portugal Continental entre 10h00 e, aproximadamente, as 17h30:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2020 às 19:28)

Não é que eu ache mal o IPMA ter tido este trabalho, mas e fazerem o mesmo quando as coisas acontecem fora de Lisboa? Estamos em situação de tempo quente há semanas, têm estado bem na previsão mas podiam ter dito qualquer cosinha sobre os "resultados", não é? Já em março houve máximas baixíssimas na minha região no fim do mês e isso mal foi referido no boletim mensal...


----------



## ZéCa (21 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Noite de Segunda-Feira 20 de Julho de 2020.
Trovoada seca impressionante. Zona entre Palmela e Cabo Espichel. Depois de seca passou a molhada com estrondosos trovões. Só agora tive tempo de publicar. Boa noite!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2020 às 02:42)

O evento de trovoadas 'visto' pelo radar de Coruche, 58 horas em pouco mais de 1 minuto, até às 00:30 de hoje:


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jul 2020 às 03:12)

A madrugada passada fez-me lembrar deste vídeo de uma severa tempestade de Verão na Carolina do Norte.


Visualizar o vídeo desde início é interessante porque regista a chegada da tempestade e consequente mudança repentina das condições meteorológicas. Se pretenderem visualizar a parte nocturna podem saltar para os 35 minutos. Tal e qual a madrugada passada, múltiplos relâmpagos e o som abafado dos trovões.


Na sequência desse vídeo o Youtube sugeriu este, também nos States.

(a melhor parte a partir dos 9 minutos)


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2020 às 19:12)

Será o recorde de '89 batido?


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2020 às 19:49)

Temperaturas da altura  http://www.ogimet.com/gsodc.phtml


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 01:19)

O calor está  para durar, parece que não  vamos ter chuva significativa.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 13:33)

Orion disse:


> O acontecer, está.
> 
> Se quiseres saber que efeitos terá no continente, já é outra conversa


Deve ser mais calor do que instabilidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2020 às 15:39)

Eu há umas horas estive a ver uma reportagem da TVI onde falaram que os Açores estavam a ter um verão com pouco sol e que só no Grupo Oriental é que estava melhor tempo. O que eu não percebi é o porquê de isso ser uma notícia - é totalmente normal chover nos Açores e estar céu nublado no verão. Aliás, há uma razão pela qual a Ilha de Santa Maria é considerada a mais soalheira dos Açores.

Aqui está uma lista dos valores de precipitação total para os meses de julho e agosto, nos Açores: 
- Ponta Delgada: 75,6 mm
- Angra do Heroísmo: 89,5 mm
- Aeroporto das Flores: 146,5 mm

Agora o exagero continental de que "os verões são quentes e secos" também já chegou aos Açores, que têm um clima totalmente diferente do de Lisboa? Já não há paciência para estas notícias...


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 16:08)

Era mais estranho se os Açores tivessem um clima igual aos desertos.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jul 2020 às 16:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Agora o exagero continental de que "os verões são quentes e secos" também já chegou aos Açores, que têm um clima totalmente diferente do de Lisboa? Já não há paciência para estas notícias...


Tens toda a razão, estas noticias já começam a meter raiva. É o mesmo que haver noticias a falar que as trovoadas de terça são completamente anormais nesta altura do ano e só apareceram agora devido às alterações climáticas  E o pior é que o povo ainda acredita nesta desinformação!!!!


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2020 às 21:45)

O GFS a prever o fim das noites tropicais aqui para CB, para os próximos dias... Dedos cruzados.


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2020 às 21:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu há umas horas estive a ver uma reportagem da TVI onde falaram que os Açores estavam a ter um verão com pouco sol e que só no Grupo Oriental é que estava melhor tempo. O que eu não percebi é o porquê de isso ser uma notícia - é totalmente normal chover nos Açores e estar céu nublado no verão. Aliás, há uma razão pela qual a Ilha de Santa Maria é considerada a mais soalheira dos Açores.
> 
> Aqui está uma lista dos valores de precipitação total para os meses de julho e agosto, nos Açores:
> - Ponta Delgada: 75,6 mm
> ...



Isto?  https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/nebulosidade-tem-marcado-o-verao-acoriano/5f198c410cf2e21cf330fd97

Considero que a resposta da meteorologista deixa muito a desejar, mas pronto.

Tenho ideia de que nebulosidade com abertas é o 'normal' dos Açores, incluindo do GOr.

A circulação de nordeste providenciada pelo anticiclone é porreira porque traz ar tendencialmente menos húmido (GOr):















Mas mesmo que não se verifique, prefiro muito mais o 'verão' daqui 











Certamente ali o @lserpa poderá acrescentar algo mais


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2020 às 22:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu há umas horas estive a ver uma reportagem da TVI onde falaram que os Açores estavam a ter um verão com pouco sol e que só no Grupo Oriental é que estava melhor tempo. O que eu não percebi é o porquê de isso ser uma notícia - é totalmente normal chover nos Açores e estar céu nublado no verão. Aliás, há uma razão pela qual a Ilha de Santa Maria é considerada a mais soalheira dos Açores.
> 
> Aqui está uma lista dos valores de precipitação total para os meses de julho e agosto, nos Açores:
> - Ponta Delgada: 75,6 mm
> ...


Não é que não tenhas razão, mas é mais relevante para o caso o número de dias de precipitação do que a quantidade total em causa. De qualquer modo, tanto Ponta Delgada como a Angra têm sempre mais de 10 dias de chuva, e as Flores têm pelo menos 15, pelo que continua a ser válido


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

Procurei um pouco na internet e não encontrei resposta para uma questão. 

1. Alguém me sabe dizer qual o record de precipitação /por hora que já alguma vez se registou em Portugal (continental ou ilhas)?

2. Episódios marcantes destes episódios com valores de precipitação por hora.

3. Que valores foram registados em Évora neste episódio recente? E nas chuvas da Madeira onde faleceram dezenas de pessoas aqui há uns anos?


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

Sobre o fenómeno que ocorreu em Évora encontrei a seguinte notícia:

“O Instituto de Ciências da Terra da Universidade de Évora (UÉ) registou a maior intensidade de precipitação no período de uma hora, na terça-feira, na cidade alentejana, com cerca de 38 milímetros em 45 minutos. Segundo divulgou a UÉ, foi registado nesse dia "a maior intensidade de precipitação no período de uma hora", pelo menos desde 2007.

A UÉ adiantou que, na terça-feira ao final da tarde, no espaço de apenas 45 minutos, foi registada na cidade uma precipitação de 38,805 milímetros (mm). Até esse dia os valores mais elevados de precipitação horária registados nesta estação eram de 28,059 mm (em 4 de novembro de 2012) e 21,691 mm (em 22 de abril de 2014).

A equipa de técnicos e investigadores do ICT, constituída por Rui Salgado, Miguel Potes, Flávio Couto, Gonçalo Rodrigues, Samuel Bárias e Ana Lourido, referiu que "não há nenhum registo, nesta estação, de precipitação superior a 10 mm numa hora nos meses de julho e agosto".

Entre as 19:26 e as 19:55 horas, precisou a UÉ, a precipitação acumulada foi de 37,6 mm, ou seja, a intensidade de precipitação foi de 75,2 mm/hora, o que permite classificar este evento como de precipitação violenta, o nível mais elevado da classificação da intensidade da precipitação.

Aludindo a dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que indicam que em julho a precipitação média mensal em Évora é de 8.6 mm, a universidade realçou que a chuva acumulada na terça-feira, entre as 19:00 e as 20:00 horas, "foi quase cinco vezes mais elevada do que a normal para todo o mês de julho".

"Este fenómeno meteorológico teve origem numa depressão isolada em altitude, também conhecido por gota fria ou por 'cut-off', que se forma a partir de uma perturbação da corrente de oeste nas proximidades do jato polar", acrescentou.”

In: 
https://diariodoalentejo.pt/pt/noticias/10364/evora-nunca-choveu-tanto-como-na-terca-feira.aspx


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> 1. Alguém me sabe dizer qual o record de precipitação /por hora que já alguma vez se registou em Portugal (continental ou ilhas)?


Difícil dizer... Acho que o IPMA nunca publicou nada assim, quando se bate um recorde eles por vezes avisam de que isso aconteceu e dizem o valor, mas fora isso nunca vi esse tipo de informação, o máximo que há é por dia


PapoilaVerde disse:


> 2. Episódios marcantes destes episódios com valores de precipitação por hora.


Assim de repente, lembro-me de valores muito elevados em outubro e novembro de 2006, ou em setembro de 2009 em Neves Corvo, sendo que o IPMA revelou alguns valores nos relatórios desses meses. Há muito mais meses, claro, mas estes são aqueles em que agora me lembro de ver valores específicos referidos


PapoilaVerde disse:


> 3. Que valores foram registados em Évora neste episódio recente? E nas chuvas da Madeira onde faleceram dezenas de pessoas aqui há uns anos?


Da Madeira está aqui:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...WHZhhY/cli_20100201_20100228_pcl_mm_md_pt.pdf
Tem valores acumulados para vários períodos de tempo para os dias 2 de fevereiro e para o dia 20 de fevereiro, em que ocorreu a tragédia


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2020 às 23:58)

Já que falam em episódios de chuva forte/acumulados relevantes, deixo aqui este throwback daqui de Braga. 44.6 mm numa hora em Outubro de 2014. Desde aí penso que não vi este valor a ser batido.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2020 às 00:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já que falam em episódios de chuva forte/acumulados relevantes, deixo aqui este throwback daqui de Braga. 44.6 mm numa hora em Outubro de 2014. Desde aí penso que não vi este valor a ser batido.


Em Braga apenas ou no país em geral?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2020 às 00:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já que falam em episódios de chuva forte/acumulados relevantes, deixo aqui este throwback daqui de Braga. 44.6 mm numa hora em Outubro de 2014. Desde aí penso que não vi este valor a ser batido.



Fui ver as mensagens que coloquei em Maio e encontrei estes acumulados interessantes (mas abaixo desses 44.6mm):

*40mm *(Góis 18h - 19h 31/05/2020) sendo que na hora anterior tinha acumulado 20,8mm;
*38,8mm* (Fundão 16h - 17h 31/05/2020);
*36mm *(Guarda 16h - 17h 30/05/2020).

PS - Que nostalgia ver esse mapa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jul 2020 às 00:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é que não tenhas razão, mas é mais relevante para o caso o número de dias de precipitação do que a quantidade total em causa. De qualquer modo, tanto Ponta Delgada como a Angra têm sempre mais de 10 dias de chuva, e as Flores têm pelo menos 15, pelo que continua a ser válido


Verdade, mas mesmo assim o número de dias de chuva no verão nos Açores é maior que em Portugal Continental ou na costa sul da Madeira, se não estou em erro. Se não estou em erro, por aqui (na Charneca) os verões costumam ter, no máximo, uns 4 dias de chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jul 2020 às 01:20)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Procurei um pouco na internet e não encontrei resposta para uma questão.
> 
> 1. Alguém me sabe dizer qual o record de precipitação /por hora que já alguma vez se registou em Portugal (continental ou ilhas)?
> 
> ...


21 de setembro de 2014 no Grande Porto. Uma supercélula ao final da tarde Revisitando o tópico respetivo a Setembro de 2014, na estação do ISEP registou-se o seguinte:
"Chuva: 35.81 mm
Intensidade da Chuva: 72.14 mm/h
Intensidade da Chuva Máx. *731.52 mm/h* às 19:57"
Saudades desse dia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2020 às 01:31)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> E nas chuvas da Madeira onde faleceram dezenas de pessoas aqui há uns anos?



*78,5mm no Areeiro* das 08h50 às 09h50. Este período é personalizado, ou seja, não é o habitual período horário das xxh00 às (xx+1)h00 que temos no mapa das estações meteorológicas.






http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...WHZhhY/cli_20100201_20100228_pcl_mm_md_pt.pdf


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 05:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *78,5mm no Areeiro* das 08h50 às 09h50. Este período é personalizado, ou seja, não é o habitual período horário das xxh00 às (xx+1)h00 que temos no mapa das estações meteorológicas.



Os máximos horários para efeitos de planeamento de infraestruturas deviam ser sempre referidos a intervalos de 60 minutos flutuantes. Por exemplo, dois registos horários consecutivos de 20 mm podem na verdade esconder um máximo em 60 minutos de 40 mm.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Jul 2020 às 10:33)

Ainda sobre o fenómeno ocorrido em Évora.

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/fenomen...evora/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2020 às 11:56)

c0ldPT disse:


> 21 de setembro de 2014 no Grande Porto. Uma supercélula ao final da tarde Revisitando o tópico respetivo a Setembro de 2014, na estação do ISEP registou-se o seguinte:
> "Chuva: 35.81 mm
> Intensidade da Chuva: 72.14 mm/h
> Intensidade da Chuva Máx. *731.52 mm/h* às 19:57"
> Saudades desse dia




Sim foi uma supercélula memorável, nunca vi até hoje chover tão forte,nem parecia chuva, mas mais uma "enxurrada de água vinda do céu"  certamente que também ocorreu downburst ( a partir do minuto 3.06 ) ou algo semelhante 

Foram mais de 30 mm em poucos minutos. 

Recapitulando o video que fiz na altura aqui da janela de casa e que mostra todo o desenrolar do evento:


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2020 às 12:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> 21 de setembro de 2014 no Grande Porto. Uma supercélula ao final da tarde Revisitando o tópico respetivo a Setembro de 2014, na estação do ISEP registou-se o seguinte:
> "Chuva: 35.81 mm
> Intensidade da Chuva: 72.14 mm/h
> Intensidade da Chuva Máx. *731.52 mm/h* às 19:57"
> Saudades desse dia


Foi o último Setembro digno de trovoadas, desde então para cá, tem andado fraco.
Lembro-me também de vários dias com trovoada aqui, e a vindima foi feita à chuva.
Bom seria termos um Setembro à moda antiga, mas isso se calhar Ja é pedir demais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2020 às 13:30)

Em Faro, a 28 de Novembro de 2006, entre as 10h e as 11h, choveu 44.2 mm, sendo 29.1 mm em apenas 10 minutos.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...dniiwm/cli_20061101_20061130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Em Setembro de 2008, em 24 horas, ocorreu 40.6 mm em Castro Marim no dia 29, Faro com 80.4 mm no dia 29, Portimão com 83.0 mm no dia 29 e em São Brás de Alportel com 48.5 mm no dia 28, estes valores são em 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2020 às 15:11)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Ainda sobre o fenómeno ocorrido em Évora.
> 
> https://greensavers.sapo.pt/fenomen...evora/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



E mais esta reportagem. Quanto às conclusões "Não há memória de um fenómeno atmosférico como o que ocorreu na noite da última terça-feira. A precipitação média mensal em Évora e no mês de Julho é de 8,6 milímetros. Caíram numa hora mais de 38.", a memória é curta e é sempre necessário explicitar a que período de observações se refere. "Desde 2007" é curto...

https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/23/c...intensidade-precipitacao-periodo-hora-1925649


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2020 às 15:43)

Este Julho até deverá ser _anormalmente_ fresco na Europa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2020 às 17:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Em Braga apenas ou no país em geral?



Portugal Continental.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2020 às 18:07)

Snifa disse:


> Sim foi uma supercélula memorável, nunca vi até hoje chover tão forte,nem parecia chuva, mas mais uma "enxurrada de água vinda do céu"  certamente que também ocorreu downburst ( a partir do minuto 3.06 ) ou algo semelhante
> 
> Foram mais de 30 mm em poucos minutos.
> 
> Recapitulando o video que fiz na altura aqui da janela de casa e que mostra todo o desenrolar do evento:



Essa tarde...Por aqui não se passou grande coisa mas vi provavelmente o melhor céu de sempre. Completamente aterrador.


Trovoadas de verão com essa intensidade no Litoral são raras, infelizmente.


----------



## lserpa (24 Jul 2020 às 19:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu há umas horas estive a ver uma reportagem da TVI onde falaram que os Açores estavam a ter um verão com pouco sol e que só no Grupo Oriental é que estava melhor tempo. O que eu não percebi é o porquê de isso ser uma notícia - é totalmente normal chover nos Açores e estar céu nublado no verão. Aliás, há uma razão pela qual a Ilha de Santa Maria é considerada a mais soalheira dos Açores.
> 
> Aqui está uma lista dos valores de precipitação total para os meses de julho e agosto, nos Açores:
> - Ponta Delgada: 75,6 mm
> ...



Relativamente a este ano, o que difere é a posição do AA, este, está a proporcionar para já um verão mais ameno e menos húmido. 
Céu nublado com abertas é o mais normal, mesmo quando chove. 

Por estes lados, embora um pouco mais fresco por causa da posição do AA, até temos tido alguns dias brutais, principalmente esta última semana. Nas semanas anteriores, houve dias encobertos, derivado à própria circulação do AA, proporcionando umas camadas de estratos finas, mas bem opacas. Embora tenha tido o céu encoberto, não foi sinónimo de chuva, antes pelo contrário, este mês apenas registei 0,5mm, o que é estupidamente seco para a média e para não falar no valor da humidade, já tive momentos em que rondou os ~30%.


Hoje estamos assim por exemplo.








Quando o fluxo do AA vem de SW, W e sul, ou se por ventura há uma anomalia negativa da pressão atm, é normal que ocorra alguma adeveção, esta, com maior incidência no grupo Ocidental, tal como o @Orion mostrou no post que fez. 
A convecção também ocorre por vezes no mês de julho com anomalia da SST positiva e associada a uma posição menos influente do AA, proporcionando a formação de alguns cavados, ou até mesmo algo mais exótico, tal como a ocorrência de linhas de convergência (raro) mas já aconteceu há meia dúzia de anos no G.C e Ocidental. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Jul 2020 às 20:27)

Albifriorento disse:


> O GFS a prever o fim das noites tropicais aqui para CB, para os próximos dias... Dedos cruzados.


Não me parece que haverá o fim das noites tropicais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

Microburst disse:


> Há algum dado que sustente o que escreve hoje o DN, nomeadamente mais para o final da peça, no que concerne a trovoadas nas regiões do litoral lá para quinta-feira e uma descida acentuada da temperatura máxima no próximo fim-de-semana? É que já consultei os sites mais conhecidos e não vi nada disso.
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/cal...ada-deve-voltar-na-quinta-feira-12467973.html


Mais desinformação? Já nada me surpreende...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2020 às 00:36)

A trovoada seria no interior. Alguém leu mal e porcamente a previsão descritiva a médio prazo do IPMA, que é a seguinte:

_"Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade no litoral oeste até ao início da manhã *e no interior*
durante a tarde, *onde há condições para trovoada e aguaceiros
dispersos.*
Vento fraco, temporariamente moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante
sul durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no
litoral oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

Atualizado a 26 de julho de 2020 às 12:7 UTC"
_


----------



## Microburst (27 Jul 2020 às 12:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> A trovoada seria no interior. Alguém leu mal e porcamente a previsão descritiva a médio prazo do IPMA, que é a seguinte:
> 
> _"Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade no litoral oeste até ao início da manhã *e no interior*
> ...



É notório que sim, o que já não surpreende ninguém infelizmente, e atesta bem da ignorância jornalística a respeito desta matéria. Assim como a "descida de temperatura de cerca de dez graus no fim de semana de 31 de julho e 1 de agosto" não passará muito provavelmente da também leitura errada das temperaturas, metendo os pés pelas mãos entre mínimas e máximas.


----------



## Cesar (27 Jul 2020 às 13:45)

Não  sabem nada os hornalistas.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Jul 2020 às 22:03)

Cesar disse:


> Não  sabem nada os hornalistas.


Meu amigo, não generalize. Sou jornalista com carteira profissional, tenho 50 anos, exerço há 27 e, há mais de 35 anos, um apaixonado por meteorologia. Não lhe vou dizer que alguns colegas de profissão tratam bem a meteorologia, porque não o fazem. Contudo, em todas as actividades profissionais há bons e maus exemplos. Num mundo perfeito, também as redacção contariam nos seus recursos humanos com especialistas em meteorologia. Não vivemos nesse mundo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jul 2020 às 22:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão da AEMET para Sábado dia 1, prevê 41ºC para Ayamonte, com vento de norte.



Até o belo do choco fica frito sem ir para a frigideira 

Vento de norte é sempre terrível para o Algarve, muito calor em terra, e água do mar a arrefecer .O que vale é que esteve durante bastante tempo a aquecer com o levante, portanto mesmo que a temperatura do mar desça, não deverá atingir os valores que tínhamos na primeira quinzena de Agosto do ano passado (quase sempre nos 18ºC, estando eu a falar da praia de Manta Rota).


----------



## Cesar (27 Jul 2020 às 23:39)

Ok tudo bem não  quis ofender.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2020 às 02:29)

Duas e meia da manhã e 27.2°C dentro de casa. Fico aqui a contar carneiros ou ligo o AC e passo a noite a tossir?


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jul 2020 às 09:47)

Bom dia a todos.

Depois de um fevereiro e maio classificados como dos mais quentes desde que há registos, este mês de julho promete bater recordes, não tanto quanto a temperaturas extremas, embora quanto à persistência de máximas acima dos 30º, por exemplo aqui em Braga, mas sobretudo pela quase total ausência de precipitação a nível nacional, excetuando o evento de há dias das trovoadas noturnas no sul do país, mas grande parte do território vai terminar o mês completamente a zero.

Não tenho memória, porque mesmo nos meses de verão e sobretudo aqui no litoral norte há sempre um ou outro dia em que chove.

Este mês de julho completamente a zero. Os níveis de seca vão agravar consideravelmente. Estou muito curioso pelo relatório do IPMA quanto a este mês.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2020 às 10:22)

Iceberg disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Depois de um fevereiro e maio classificados como dos mais quentes desde que há registos, este mês de julho promete bater recordes, não tanto quanto a temperaturas extremas, embora quanto à persistência de máximas acima dos 30º, por exemplo aqui em Braga, mas sobretudo pela quase total ausência de precipitação a nível nacional, excetuando o evento de há dias das trovoadas noturnas no sul do país, mas grande parte do território vai terminar o mês completamente a zero.
> 
> ...


Esqueces-te que as Beiras também tiveram um evento de instabilidade no dia 11, pondo Coimbra com valores acima da média para o mês. 
Este julho vai certamente bater recordes de temperatura média e provavelmente será o mais quente de sempre em Portugal, apesar de não serem batidos recordes absolutos. Curiosamente, este julho está a ser frio em grande parte da Europa, menos na metade ocidental da Península Ibérica, nalgumas zonas do Mediterrâneo e na Rússia/Círculo Polar Ártico. 

Sobre os níveis de seca, concordo plenamente, e estou até um bocado preocupado. A última vez em que o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo estiveram em situação de normalidade/chuva fraca foi em novembro de 2018, há quase dois anos! A cascata do Pego do Inferno não corre desde fevereiro de 2019 e Tavira regista, há dois anos consecutivos, anos hidrológicos com acumulados totais inferiores a 300 mm. Com um verão extremamente quente, se o próximo inverno for seco como os anteriores, estamos feitos ao bife...


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jul 2020 às 10:56)

Eu arriscaria dizer que julho é o mês mais seco  no Minho  , desde que há registos .
Vai terminar com 0 mm na maior parte do território . Não me lembro de um mês de julho sem registo de precipitação , por escassa que seja ( como já aconteceu há alguns anos ) .
O aquecimento global está a extremar o nosso verão pela negativa ( mas muitos gostam , ainda reclamam quando está menos de 30° ) . E não é só em Portugal , basta ver as praias da Grã- Bretanha cheias com temperaturas acima dos 30 ° . E não é só 3 ou 4 dias .


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2020 às 11:30)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu arriscaria dizer que julho é o mês mais seco  no Minho  , desde que há registos .
> Vai terminar com 0 mm na maior parte do território . Não me lembro de um mês de julho sem registo de precipitação , por escassa que seja ( como já aconteceu há alguns anos ) .
> O aquecimento global está a extremar o nosso verão pela negativa ( mas muitos gostam , ainda reclamam quando está menos de 30° ) . E não é só em Portugal , basta ver as praias da Grã- Bretanha cheias com temperaturas acima dos 30 ° . E não é só 3 ou 4 dias .


Não vamos mais longe, em Junho havia aqui um artista que andava a dizer que o mês estava a ser muito frio e atípico, depois mordeu a língua, quando o mês foi classificado de normal e seco.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2020 às 13:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mais do que a temperatura é a duração disto que é Intolerável. Não me surpreende nada que a mortalidade esteja elevada. Em minha casa, sem AC, tenho tido 29/30°C. Imagino em casas com menos condições e com pessoas que não tenham recursos para se refrescarem. Idosos sós, com doenças crónicas típicas da idade, desidratados, etc. Se eu que ainda sou razoavelmente nova e tenho algumas condições me ressinto, imagino as pessoas menos afortunadas e mais frágeis. É a isto que me refiro quando os maluquinhos dos recordes de temperatura se manifestam. Sei que isto não acontece por desejo de ninguém mas que o egoísmo irrita, irrita.



Isto é um forum de meteorologia, por isso é normal haver quem goste ou tenha curiosidade por eventos extremos sejam estes de frio, calor, tempestades, nevoeiro, vento, etc...
Mas claro que todos esses eventos, podem ter consequências devastadoras na vida de muitas pessoas.

Por acaso, neste forum até acho que há mais amantes do frio,  e raramente vejo alguém a fazer reparos aos desejos proferidos publicamente por algumas pessoas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2020 às 13:38)

belem disse:


> Isto é um forum de meteorologia, por isso é normal haver quem goste ou tenha curiosidade por eventos extremos sejam estes de frio, calor, tempestades, nevoeiro, vento, etc...
> Mas claro que todos os esses eventos, podem ter consequências devastadoras na vida de muitas pessoas.
> 
> Por acaso, neste forum até acho que há mais amantes do frio,  e raramente vejo alguém a fazer reparos aos desejos proferidos publicamente por essas pessoas.



É só citares o desejo de algum amante do frio a desejar -15°C ou - 20°C que eu cá estarei para fazer exactamente os mesmos reparos, como já disse não sei quantas vezes. Extremos de frio ou de calor matam. Quem os deseja mesmo sabendo disso (e só não sabe se for imbecil) é egoísta. E eu não respeito pessoas que só olham para o seu umbigo.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2020 às 13:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É só citares o desejo de algum amante do frio a desejar -15°C ou - 20°C que eu cá estarei para fazer exactamente os mesmos reparos, como já disse não sei quantas vezes. Extremos de frio ou de calor matam. Quem os deseja mesmo sabendo disso (e só não sabe se for imbecil) é egoísta. E eu não respeito pessoas que só olham para o seu umbigo.



Nem é preciso estarem -10 para matar.  E também tenho visto muita gente a desejar neve. Se tal durar muito e em sítios pouco habituais, também pode ter consequências graves.

De resto, estamos de acordo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2020 às 14:02)

belem disse:


> Nem é preciso estarem -10 para matar.  E também tenho visto muita gente a desejar neve. Se tal durar muito e em sítios pouco habituais, também pode ter consequências graves.
> 
> De resto, estamos de acordo.



Eu adoro neve. Eu nasci no meio da neve e do frio, salvo seja. Se algum dia me vires desejar um metro de neve em Portugal em locais onde isso não é comum, não estarei mentalmente sã. O frio no meio do qual eu 'nasci', em Portugal seria uma razia. O calor de Viseu também teria consequências muito nefastas onde nasci. Nem um sítio nem outro estão preparados para isso.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2020 às 16:55)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu adoro neve. Eu nasci no meio da neve e do frio, salvo seja. Se algum dia me vires desejar um metro de neve em Portugal em locais onde isso não é comum, não estarei mentalmente sã. O frio no meio do qual eu 'nasci', em Portugal seria uma razia. O calor de Viseu também teria consequências muito nefastas onde nasci. Nem um sítio nem outro estão preparados para isso.



És uma mulher das neves, portanto!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2020 às 17:45)

belem disse:


> És uma mulher das neves, portanto!



Uma 'abominável mulher das neves' mas só na génese. Depois vim parar a Viseu e no início ainda lavava as vistinhas com alguma frequência. Agora é o que se sabe...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Duas e meia da manhã e 27.2°C dentro de casa. Fico aqui a contar carneiros ou ligo o AC e passo a noite a tossir?


É um dilema... eu há uns tempos apanhei uma constipação por causa da ventoinha, inclusive com dor de garganta, mas ter temperaturas superiores a 30°c dentro de casa não é fácil de aguentar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (28 Jul 2020 às 21:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> É um dilema... eu há uns tempos apanhei uma constipação por causa da ventoinha, inclusive com dor de garganta, mas ter temperaturas superiores a 30°c dentro de casa não é fácil de aguentar.



Só por duas vezes na vida me constipei no verão e acho que não teve nada a ver com ventoinhas ou ar condicionado porque nem estava grande calor. Mas o ar condicionado ligado mais do que 20, 25 minutos, faz-me tossir. Ontem acabei por não ligar mais do que 10 minutos. Esteve uma noite fresca e acabou por refrescar a casa mas só adormeci depois das 4h...


----------



## 1337 (29 Jul 2020 às 10:44)

Não tenho dúvidas que será o mês mais quente de sempre este Julho, foi uma sequência de mais de 35ºC impressionantes e de noites tropicais, que por cá não são assim tão habituais. Para ajudar á festa vou acabar com 0 mm o que deve ser inédito desde que há registos, pelo menos desde que acompanho meteorologia e já vão uns anos, não me lembro de cabar 1 mês com 0 mm.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2020 às 11:06)

Faço minhas as tuas palavras, também aqui por Braga.

Sempre chove um/dois dias, nem que seja pouco, mas vai ser, tudo indica, a primeira vez que verifico um mês inteiro totalmente a zero.

Julho 2020, para memória futura.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2020 às 11:29)

Meses como este, vão ser cada vez mais frequentes infelizmente.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2020 às 11:31)

1337 disse:


> Para ajudar á festa vou acabar com 0 mm o que deve ser inédito desde que há registos, pelo menos desde que acompanho meteorologia e já vão uns anos, não me lembro de cabar 1 mês com 0 mm.



E se estivesse prevista precipitação nas últimas 2 horas do dia 31 ou nas 2 primeiras horas do dia 1? 

Quando se limita períodos, há sempre prós e contras.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Jul 2020 às 13:11)

Que tragédia grega.. 
Bom a cavalgada de temperaturas promete avançar por Agosto de acordo com as previsões embora ainda sem estar definido a intensidade do mesmo. 
Até sábado às máximas andarão pelo menos entre os 38 a 39 descendo no Domingo e podendo voltar a subir a partir de Segunda. 
Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## 1337 (29 Jul 2020 às 15:54)

Antes agora que depois, se é que me entendem


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

Verão normal por aqui....


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2020 às 17:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Verão normal por aqui....


O relatório do IPMA no final do mês, não dirá o mesmo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jul 2020 às 18:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Verão normal por aqui....


 
A normal para as máximas em Serpa no mês de Julho é, provavelmente, próximo a 34 graus. Um Julho em que se calhar a máxima mais baixa foi superior à media nunca pode ser um mês normal...

Posto isto, a uma pessoa pioneira de um projecto tão bom e útil na meteorologia do Alentejo não fica muito bem este tipo de posição, sinceramente não compreendo...


----------



## 1337 (29 Jul 2020 às 18:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Verão normal por aqui....


Controla-te Luis, ter no mês de Julho uma média de quase 40ºC na máxima no alentejo não é nada normal. E contra mim falo que toda a gente sabe que não me gosto de guiar por médias, mas este mês simplesmente não se pode negar.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2020 às 18:37)

Teve 'azar', o @RedeMeteo 







---


----------



## Ruiamaro (29 Jul 2020 às 18:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Verão normal por aqui....


Se consultasse as médias climatológicas, não andava aqui a dizer disparates como sempre.


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A normal para as máximas em Serpa no mês de Julho é, provavelmente, próximo a 34 graus. Um Julho em que se calhar a máxima mais baixa foi superior à media nunca pode ser um mês normal...
> 
> Posto isto, a uma pessoa pioneira de um projecto tão bom e útil na meteorologia do Alentejo não fica muito bem este tipo de posição, sinceramente não compreendo...


Vivo no Alentejo e sempre tivemos este calor. 
Talvez no primeiro fim de semana de Agosto venha algo mais extremo vamos ver...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Jul 2020 às 00:03)

Sim e normal estas temperaturas no mês de Julho no Alentejo. 
O que não é normal é a prevalência sistemática de temperaturas acima dos 35 c!


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2020 às 09:48)

Agosto parece querer entrar na continuidade de Julho: muito calor e ausência de precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2020 às 09:54)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sim e normal estas temperaturas no mês de Julho no Alentejo.
> O que não é normal é a prevalência sistemática de temperaturas acima dos 35 c!


O ponto é mesmo esse, mas parece que é difícil de compreender.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2020 às 12:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Até o belo do choco fica frito sem ir para a frigideira
> 
> Vento de norte é sempre terrível para o Algarve, muito calor em terra, e água do mar a arrefecer .O que vale é que esteve durante bastante tempo a aquecer com o levante, portanto mesmo que a temperatura do mar desça, não deverá atingir os valores que tínhamos na primeira quinzena de Agosto do ano passado (quase sempre nos 18ºC, estando eu a falar da praia de Manta Rota).



Este ano, não tens esse problema da água fria, a prevalência este ano é vento de sul/sueste/sudoeste, a nortada tem sido quase inexistente e assim vai continuar tirando o dia 1 e 2 aonde será mais vincada e isso nota-se na previsão para Sábado do IPMA com 37ºC de máxima previstos para Faro. 

O problema não são as temperaturas altas, que no Algarve não estão assim tão altas, o problema é a humidade elevada que se faz sentir quase todos os dias, a humidade anda sempre acima dos 60% aliado a temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC no litoral, faz com que a sensação chegue perto dos 40ºC.  Este Verão ninguém pode dizer que não faço desporto, estou sentado e mesmo assim estou a suar. Quando vejo passar alguém a correr, digo logo olhem para aquele maluco a correr. 

Este ano, está a água quentinha para vir um furacão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Jul 2020 às 16:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, não tens esse problema da água fria, a prevalência este ano é vento de sul/sueste/sudoeste, a nortada tem sido quase inexistente e assim vai continuar tirando o dia 1 e 2 aonde será mais vincada e isso nota-se na previsão para Sábado do IPMA com 37ºC de máxima previstos para Faro.
> 
> O problema não são as temperaturas altas, que no Algarve não estão assim tão altas, o problema é a humidade elevada que se faz sentir quase todos os dias, a humidade anda sempre acima dos 60% aliado a temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC no litoral, faz com que a sensação chegue perto dos 40ºC.  Este Verão ninguém pode dizer que não faço desporto, estou sentado e mesmo assim estou a suar. Quando vejo passar alguém a correr, digo logo olhem para aquele maluco a correr.
> 
> Este ano, está a água quentinha para vir um furacão.


Desejar vir um furacão nao faz mal já desejar 40°C parece que é crime


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2020 às 16:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Desejar vir um furacão nao faz já desejar 40°C parece que é crime



Se calhar as reações estão relacionadas com a probabilidade de ocorrência dos 2 eventos...


----------



## Ruiamaro (30 Jul 2020 às 17:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vivo no Alentejo e sempre tivemos este calor.
> Talvez no primeiro fim de semana de Agosto venha algo mais extremo vamos ver...


Por favor, eu também vivo no Alentejo e o tempo tem estado quente.

É verdade, que as temperaturas que têm estado no Alentejo são banais, mas o mais notável é a persistência de dias acima dos 35°c, aqui em Estremoz a média para este mês deve andar pelos 32°c por aí, e neste mês, raros foram os dias abaixo dos 35°c.

O que queres são temperaturas extremas e achas que isso é que é o normal,  o Alentejo não é como tu o pintas.

Ps, só mais uma coisa, tens toda a legitimidade de gostar de 45°c, mas perdes toda a credibilidade quando pensas que esses teus gostos pessoais representam o clima da tua região.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jul 2020 às 17:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O problema não são as temperaturas altas, que no Algarve não estão assim tão altas, *o* *problema* *é* *a* *humidade* *elevada*


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2020 às 20:33)

Este mês de julho está a ser altamente bizarro. Com as devidas ressalvas, faz-me lembrar março de 2018, que foi um mês muito frio (o 9º mais frio de sempre) sem ter tido uma única entrada fria a sério, mas com 99% dos dias a registarem consecutivamente temperaturas um bocado abaixo do normal, tal como este não teve recordes extremos de calor, mas há montes de lugares que têm dias e dias de máximas >35 ºC e mínimas >20 ºC


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Meu caro cada vez vai mais vai ser assim calor calor calor até  mais não.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2020 às 09:53)

Se acham desconfortável ar um pouco mais húmido, nem queiram imaginar o que é viver no sudeste dos EUA/da Ásia


----------



## meteo (31 Jul 2020 às 11:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Verão normal por aqui....


É óbvio que sabes que não tem sido muito normal. 
A não ser que já tenhas tido muitos meses aí com temperaturas maximas >=35/38 graus em praticamente todos os dias do mês. 
Sim, é banal cair neve na Serra da Estrela em Fevereiro. Se nevar fortemente todos os dias na Serra da Estrela em Fevereiro, vais dizer que é um Fevereiro normal?
A mesma ideia no Alentejo este mês.


----------



## Ruiamaro (31 Jul 2020 às 12:27)

meteo disse:


> É óbvio que sabes que não tem sido muito normal.
> A não ser que já tenhas tido muitos meses aí com temperaturas maximas >=35/38 graus em praticamente todos os dias do mês.
> Sim, é banal cair neve na Serra da Estrela em Fevereiro. Se nevar fortemente todos os dias na Serra da Estrela em Fevereiro, vais dizer que é um Fevereiro normal?
> A mesma ideia no Alentejo este mês.


Façamos outro exercício.
Chover em Março no Alentejo é algo normal/ banal... Então e se chover todos os dias do mês? Aí já não é muito normal.


----------



## Ruiamaro (31 Jul 2020 às 12:31)

Previsões para Agosto, alguém arrisca? Acho que será mais do mesmo, mas dêem a vossa opinião.


----------



## jonsered (31 Jul 2020 às 13:03)

Estamos praticamente em agosto de 2020 e o último boletim agrometeorológico disponibilizado pelo IPMA remonta a... setembro de 2019. Praticamente um ano inteiro sem boletins agrometeorológicos. Estes gajos do IPMA... meu Deus.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2020 às 13:32)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Façamos outro exercício.
> Chover em Março no Alentejo é algo normal/ banal... Então e se chover todos os dias do mês? Aí já não é muito normal.



Aqui  a questão não é o ser ou não normal, a questão é NÃO ser anormal/fora do comum, com eventos extremos...e de preferência todos os dias, dia e noite.. 

Compreendo o gosto por eventos extremos, e no fundo todos nós "meteoloucos" gostamos de presenciar pelo menos uma vez na vida um evento meteorológico mais extremo ( veja-se por exemplo os caçadores de tornados nos EUA, que não só os perseguem e observam como colhem dados e inclusive os seus testemunhos podem servir de alerta às populações).

Naturalmente alguém no seu perfeito juízo não vai querer estragos, nem vai desejar esse evento a todo o custo ( mesmo que isso signifique morte e destruição) apenas para seu "deleite" e registo.

O que não se pode estar é sempre a desejar os extremos, ou seja, no Inverno chuva, neve, frio  e temporais extremos, e no Verão calor extremo.

Felizmente a Natureza não se guia pelos nossos desejos, e ainda bem, senão era o caos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2020 às 13:51)

AEMET prevê amanhã 38ºC para Ayamonte e colocou sob aviso laranja. 

IPMA prevê 39ºC em Faro e tem aviso verde, coloquem aviso laranja como fez a AEMET, será o mais sensato


----------



## Ruiamaro (31 Jul 2020 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui  a questão não é o ser ou não normal, a questão é NÃO ser anormal/fora do comum, com eventos extremos...e de preferência todos os dias, dia e noite..
> 
> Compreendo o gosto por eventos extremos, e no fundo todos nós "meteoloucos" gostamos de presenciar pelo menos uma vez na vida um evento meteorológico mais extremo ( veja-se por exemplo os caçadores de tornados nos EUA, que não só os perseguem e observam como colhem dados e inclusive os seus testemunhos podem servir de alerta às populações).
> 
> ...


E ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, porque senão, seria mais um motivo de guerra no mundo.
Posto isto, podem chorar que não têm 45°c, que não chove etc, o tempo é o que é, e está-se a marimbar para os gostos de cada um.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2020 às 14:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET prevê amanhã 38ºC para Ayamonte e colocou sob aviso laranja.
> 
> IPMA prevê 39ºC em Faro e tem aviso verde, coloquem aviso laranja como fez a AEMET, será o mais sensato



Realmente não se percebe, 39ºc de máxima para Faro  já é aviso Laranja segundo os critérios de emissão, com vento Norte ainda pode subir mais 






E os avisos são para colocar com antecedência, não em cima da hora.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2020 às 14:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET prevê amanhã 38ºC para Ayamonte e colocou sob aviso laranja.
> 
> IPMA prevê 39ºC em Faro e tem aviso verde, coloquem aviso laranja como fez a AEMET, será o mais sensato


Segundo os critérios, os avisos só são emitidos caso as temperaturas impostas para o seu lançamento tenham uma duração igual ou superior a 48h. Não faz muito sentido, mas pronto...

Ontem a zona de Bilbao atingiu temperaturas superiores a 40 graus e apesar de no dia anterior e no dia de hoje se terem registados temperaturas inferiores a 30 graus, foi emitido logo aviso vermelho.


----------



## Ruiamaro (31 Jul 2020 às 16:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET prevê amanhã 38ºC para Ayamonte e colocou sob aviso laranja.
> 
> IPMA prevê 39ºC em Faro e tem aviso verde, coloquem aviso laranja como fez a AEMET, será o mais sensato


Ainda bem que vai torrar no Algarve, sempre alivia um pouco no resto do país, temperaturas dessas tenho tido aos pontapés este mês.


----------



## Ruiamaro (31 Jul 2020 às 16:40)

Desculpem amantes do calor, mas eu já estou farto do verão e acredito que o @ALBIMETEO  e o @Davidmpb  também estejam.


----------



## jonsered (31 Jul 2020 às 17:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> AEMET prevê amanhã 38ºC para Ayamonte e colocou sob aviso laranja.
> 
> IPMA prevê 39ºC em Faro e tem aviso verde, coloquem aviso laranja como fez a AEMET, será o mais sensato






Snifa disse:


> Realmente não se percebe, 39ºc de máxima para Faro  já é aviso Laranja segundo os critérios de emissão, com vento Norte ainda pode subir mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...






joralentejano disse:


> Segundo os critérios, os avisos só são emitidos caso as temperaturas impostas para o seu lançamento tenham uma duração igual ou superior a 48h. Não faz muito sentido, mas pronto...
> 
> Ontem a zona de Bilbao atingiu temperaturas superiores a 40 graus e apesar de no dia anterior e no dia de hoje se terem registados temperaturas inferiores a 30 graus, foi emitido logo aviso vermelho.




Olhando para os critérios de emissão justificava-se pelo menos o aviso amarelo (visto que a máxima baixa para 34ºC no domingo)... mas nem assim.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2020 às 19:24)

Também tenho bastante dificuldade em perceber a maneira como o IPMA emite os avisos, e os próprios critérios não me parecem fazer muito sentido, principalmente essa das 48 horas. Além de que as temperaturas me parecem colocadas um pouco ao calhas, há lugares onde teoricamente haveria avisos laranjas/vermelhos "comummente", e outros onde dificilmente alguma vez haverá um aviso amarelo. Não devia ser assim, devia-se definir uma probabilidade de algo acontecer, e definir os critérios dos avisos desse modo, mesmo que isso dê num aviso vermelho nos Açores para temperaturas mínimas de 8 ºC (atirei o valor ao calhas, mas 0 ºC como está agora é que não faz sentido nenhum...)


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2020 às 20:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo os critérios, os avisos só são emitidos caso as temperaturas impostas para o seu lançamento tenham uma duração igual ou superior a 48h. Não faz muito sentido, mas pronto...
> 
> Ontem a zona de Bilbao atingiu temperaturas superiores a 40 graus e apesar de no dia anterior e no dia de hoje se terem registados temperaturas inferiores a 30 graus, foi emitido logo aviso vermelho.



A AEMET coloca aviso laranja só para amanhã, mesmo o IPMA já lançou avisos dum só dia devido ao calor aqui no Algarve, que sigo com maior atenção.

A AEMET, ontem tinha aviso amarelo e hoje passou a laranja e este ano tem colocado muitos avisos de um só dia para Ayamonte. 

Portanto, como hoje está verde, amanhã pode ser que lancem algum aviso em cima do joelho.

O IPMA tem medo de arriscar e até compreendo, isto do vento tem muito de arriscado, basta a não rotação do vento para Norte para a previsão sair furada e isso já aconteceu no passado, mas vendo os modelos todos indicam na sua previsão vento de norte, portanto é que vai estar. 

Amanhã começa Agosto, entra o estagiário em acção.  

@1337 , em relação ao assunto que temos falado, em Agosto não tenho novidades que a pessoa vai de férias.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2020 às 21:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Não devia ser assim, devia-se definir uma probabilidade de algo acontecer, e definir os critérios dos avisos desse modo, mesmo que isso dê num aviso vermelho nos Açores para temperaturas mínimas de 8 ºC (atirei o valor ao calhas, mas 0 ºC como está agora é que não faz sentido nenhum...)



Isso é discussão antiga.

Avisos coloridos para trovoada também é comédia.

Basta um (raio) ser mais certeiro para haver bronca.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2020 às 21:12)

Orion disse:


> Avisos coloridos para trovoada também é comédia.
> 
> Basta um (raio) ser mais certeiro para haver bronca.


Porque estás a interpretar o aviso erradamente então. Os avisos de trovoada têm a ver com a organização das estruturas celulares que poderão dar outros fenómenos associados. Houve estruturas supercelulares e que causaram até downbursts e granizo de dimensões relativamente elevadas quando houve o aviso vermelho no Norte e Centro, por exemplo.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2020 às 21:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Porque estás a interpretar o aviso erradamente então. Os avisos de trovoada têm a ver com a organização das estruturas celulares que poderão dar outros fenómenos associados. Houve estruturas supercelulares e que causaram até downbursts e granizo de dimensões relativamente elevadas quando houve o aviso vermelho no Norte e Centro, por exemplo.









E essa tua definição é demasiado técnica para o 'povo'.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


> Isso é discussão antiga.
> 
> Avisos coloridos para trovoada também é comédia.
> 
> Basta um (raio) ser mais certeiro para haver bronca.


Por acaso essa parte foi mesmo a pensar em algo que disseste há uns dias, de o aviso vermelho nos Açores ser só uma formalidade, e como está agora é, mas como disse, não devia ser


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso essa parte foi mesmo a pensar em algo que disseste há uns dias, de o aviso vermelho nos Açores ser só uma formalidade, e como está agora é, mas como disse, não devia ser



Todos os avisos para temperatura nos Açores não fazem sentido devido ao critério da duração (>48h). Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto um. Quem me dera ver um aviso para temperatura mínima. Preferencialmente laranja... mas também podia ser vermelho 






Em verões mais agrestes, há ocasiões em que as temperaturas máximas previstas chegam aos 28º em dias consecutivos (tendencialmente nas ilhas mais ocidentais). Mas por vezes numa só estação/ilha e o IPMA certamente resiste à publicação porque é algo quase exótico.

Nos Açores o problema é a sensação térmica. Com a humidade, às vezes chega aos 30 e muitos. Mas não há aviso para isso porque é a 'normalidade'.

Não há ocasiões em que no continente há avisos amarelos com a notificação 'possibilidade de eventos extremos' (ou algo do género)?

Aqui, há uns anos, houve um aviso vermelho para trovoada... algo raríssimo. Mas não veria qualquer tipo de problema em ver um aviso laranja para precipitação (salvo erro foi o emitido na altura) com uma notificação de 'trovoada concentrada' ou 'trovoada persistente'.

Trovoada é sempre perigosa e ninguém sabe onde pode chegar ao solo... esteja o aviso amarelo ou vermelho.

Isto é sempre discutível e esta é a minha opinião


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2020 às 22:27)

Orion disse:


> E essa tua definição é demasiado técnica para o 'povo'.


Mas é essa mesmo a definição que eles usam para os avisos. Não é número de descargas individuais. O critério poderia ser re-escrito, sim.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Jul 2020 às 22:28)

O IPMA a por mínimas abaixo dos 20 para os próximos dois dias, 16ºC de mínima para Domingo. Vamos ver.

EDIT:
Para Castelo Branco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jul 2020 às 23:46)

cardu disse:


> Agosto vai ser a moda antiga. Fresco e com noites frias.


Não vejo nada disso nas previsões. O que vejo é literalmente a continuação do tempo quente no Interior (talvez com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas), mínimas tropicais no Algarve e uma frente em dissipação no Norte no primeiro de agosto que nem sequer chuva trará. Vai ser mais um mês quente, portanto.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2020 às 10:42)

---






Mês de extremos (norte-sul)... mesmo pelos padrões modernos:


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Ago 2020 às 11:27)

Primeira semana de Agosto com tempo completamente desinteressante


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Ago 2020 às 11:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Primeira semana de Agosto com tempo completamente desinteressante


Pois parece que pelo litoral norte fechou o tasco.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2020 às 11:39)

Ainda bem que o ECM recuou.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2020 às 11:44)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Primeira semana de Agosto com tempo completamente desinteressante


Média de 41ºC para Beja É QUE É!...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2020 às 19:17)

Eu, depois do mês de Julho em Viseu.


----------



## Microburst (2 Ago 2020 às 12:03)

cardu disse:


> Agosto vai ser a moda antiga. Fresco e com noites frias.



Engraçado que o meu avô paterno, cujas raízes são da zona de Mourão, várias vezes me disse que o pai dele quando chegava o mês de Agosto lhe dizia algo como "1º de Agosto, 1º dia de Inverno", e que nas gentes antigas do Alentejo era um dito comum. O que não corresponde à realidade contemporânea, naturalmente, mas não deixa de ser curioso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2020 às 12:31)

Microburst disse:


> Engraçado que o meu avô paterno, cujas raízes são da zona de Mourão, várias vezes me disse que o pai dele quando chegava o mês de Agosto lhe dizia algo como "1º de Agosto, 1º dia de Inverno", e que nas gentes antigas do Alentejo era um dito comum. O que não corresponde à realidade contemporânea, naturalmente, mas não deixa de ser curioso.


Só no Alentejo? Por aqui também é muito comum dizer-se isso (nas gentes mais idosas ainda mais), e eu por vezes ainda digo isso. De facto, utilizei o provérbio na última mensagem do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre.


----------



## Microburst (2 Ago 2020 às 13:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só no Alentejo? Por aqui também é muito comum dizer-se isso (nas gentes mais idosas ainda mais), e eu por vezes ainda digo isso. De facto, utilizei o provérbio na última mensagem do Seguimento Meteorológico Livre.



Por estas bandas sinceramente nunca ouvi, no entanto não é de admirar pois a margem sul do Tejo/península de Setúbal é uma zona de forte implantação de gente alentejana, e ainda bem que assim é.


----------



## Cesar (2 Ago 2020 às 14:02)

Foi a primeira vez que fiquei a saber desse ditado.


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2020 às 14:06)

Por aqui também se ouve esse ditado  Lembro-me perfeitamente que nesta zona, no dia 1 ou "arredores", era quase certo termos ou nevoeiro, ou céu nublado ou até mesmo a tradicional morrinha, tipica do litoral. Houve um ano, já não me lembro qual, em que houve filas enormes nos centros de lavagem automóvel no dia 2, devido ao facto de no dia 1, ter estado quase o dia inteiro a cair aquela chuva grossa dispersa, típica de situações de trovoada seca 

Foram poucas as vezes em que vi esta sinóptica falhar, mas nestes últimos 5 anos tem fugido um pouco à regra. E este foi atrás também...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Ago 2020 às 14:11)

Microburst disse:


> Por estas bandas sinceramente nunca ouvi, no entanto não é de admirar pois a margem sul do Tejo/península de Setúbal é uma zona de forte implantação de gente alentejana, e ainda bem que assim é.


Não, não foi por causa da implantação de gente alentejana, já era comum antes. Tenho a sorte de conhecer gentes com raízes na região (é raro nos dias de hoje) e o provérbio já era usado por cá antes da vinda em massa dos alentejanos - o que até faz sentido, porque os dialetos da zona, antes da televisão, eram muito mais semelhantes aos do Alentejo que aos de Lisboa, e ainda hoje, se repararem, a fala das pessoas da Margem Sul ainda têm um toque alentejano apesar da enorme influência de Lisboa.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2020 às 14:17)

Cesar disse:


> Foi a primeira vez que fiquei a saber desse ditado.



Também nunca tinha ouvido!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 14:20)

Já ouvi esse ditado várias vezes, para mim esse ditado não faz grande sentido.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Ago 2020 às 15:05)

Nunca ouvi esse ditado e acho - o completamente parvo e sem sentido . Ainda vamos ter muito que penar com calor e seca até ao outono .


----------



## pe5cinco5 (2 Ago 2020 às 15:13)

"1º de agosto, 1º de Inverno"? Acho esse ditado um pouco descabido. Mesmo que houvesse anomalias negativas no mês de Agosto, não chegaria aos pés de um bom dia de Inverno. É a minha opinião.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 15:40)

Estamos no mês também das canículas e caniculares, sinceramente não acredito muito nessa crença popular.


----------



## Microburst (2 Ago 2020 às 16:18)

Crazyrain disse:


> Nunca ouvi esse ditado e acho - o completamente parvo e sem sentido . Ainda vamos ter muito que penar com calor e seca até ao outono .





pe5cinco5 disse:


> "1º de agosto, 1º de Inverno"? Acho esse ditado um pouco descabido. Mesmo que houvesse anomalias negativas no mês de Agosto, não chegaria aos pés de um bom dia de Inverno. É a minha opinião.





Davidmpb disse:


> Estamos no mês também das canículas e caniculares, sinceramente não acredito muito nessa crença popular.




Era um dito do antigamente, se calhar proferido até ao início da década de 1950 ou coisa assim. Obviamente que pelo menos nas últimas décadas não corresponde à realidade, mas em vez de estarem a rotular como "parvo", "sem sentido" ou "descabido", penso que o que seria mais interessante era conseguir apurar porque era dito; por exemplo, se se devia ao facto de já não faltar muito para as colheitas ou vindimas, por já termos ultrapassado metade do ano, etc, etc.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2020 às 16:28)

Parece que sou dos poucos que conhecia esse ditado, e a única vez (que me lembre) que se aplicou na perfeição foi a 1 de Agosto de 2011. Em Manta Rota, a meio da tarde abateu-se um temporal com bastante trovoada e chuva torrencial. Ainda me lembro de ver as pessoas a fugir da praia todas encharcadas e tentarem tapar-se com toalhas e chapéus de sol, enquanto eu assistia à tempestade debaixo do toldo de uma papelaria 

E aliás, ontem o Facebook fez questão de me relembrar esse dia, onde se vê na descrição este ditado


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 16:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que sou dos poucos que conhecia esse ditado, e a única vez (que me lembre) que se aplicou na perfeição foi a 1 de Agosto de 2011. Em Manta Rota, a meio da tarde abateu-se um temporal com bastante trovoada e chuva torrencial. Ainda me lembro de ver as pessoas a fugir da praia todas encharcadas e tentarem tapar-se com toalhas e chapéus de sol, enquanto eu assistia à tempestade debaixo do toldo de uma papelaria
> 
> E aliás, ontem o Facebook fez questão de me relembrar esse dia, onde se vê na descrição este ditado


Também me lembro desse dia, aqui também trovejou e choveu, aliás, como em muitos locais do país.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Ago 2020 às 18:12)

Ah isso aqui no Litoral Norte também frequentemente  há anos com bons dias de chuva em agosto . Mas muitas vezes a seguir vem mais uma vaga de calor em setembro . Por isso não compreendo muito bem o sentido deste ditado . Mas os antigos que o criaram lá saberiam a razão.


----------



## Marco pires (2 Ago 2020 às 18:25)

sendo alentejano e o meu pai também (a minha mãe é de São Pedro do sul, Viseu), conheço perfeitamente esse ditado do primeiro de agosto ser o primeiro dia de inverno.
é algo comum e conhecido por todo o Alentejo, pode ser conhecido noutras regiões mas ao que Alentejo diz respeito confirmo.


----------



## Ruiamaro (2 Ago 2020 às 19:11)

Eu sou alentejano, por isso conheço bem esse ditado.
Não sei de onde vem a tese do provérbio, provavelmente é porque agosto, era um mês de algumas variações de temperatura, vento etc, os mais antigos também diziam, que pelo menos no Alentejo, quase todos os anos trovejava em Agosto, principalmente na segunda quinzena, o clima mudou um pouco, e hoje já nada é como dantes.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Ago 2020 às 19:22)

Tanto quiseram a frescura que ela aí vem a força toda em especial a partir de 9 ou 10 Agosto!

Enfim...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 19:28)

Ui, já vou tremer de frio.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Ago 2020 às 19:36)

Pois assim como já estavam a derreter com o calor, não é?
Looll


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 19:42)

Se calhar o mês de julho nem foi muito quente nem nada.


----------



## Cesar (2 Ago 2020 às 19:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto quiseram a frescura que ela aí vem a força toda em especial a partir de 9 ou 10 Agosto!
> 
> Enfim...


 Secalhar até  vai nevar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 20:45)

Esse ditado também era comum nas gentes mais velhas aqui na Beira Alta. A minha avó paterna dizia muito mas ela nasceu a 1 de Janeiro de 1900. Outros tempos e 'outra' meteorologia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 20:46)

Quanto ao 'frio', vou já ao sótão buscar as pantufas e as meias que não quero ser apanhada desprevenida.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 20:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quanto ao 'frio', vou já ao sótão buscar as pantufas e as meias que não quero ser apanhada desprevenida.


Creio que estes ditados são muito típicos do interior do país.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Creio que estes ditados são muito típicos do interior do país.



Querias citar o meu outro post, certo?


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 20:51)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Querias citar o meu outro post, certo?


Ah ya, enganei -me.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Ago 2020 às 21:00)

Este fim de semana andei pela zona oeste, mais propriamente pelo concelho de Torres Vedras e o seu litoral. É um mundo à parte quanto à meteorologia. As praias são muito bonitas, gostei particularmente de Santa Cruz, por estar muito arranjada, mas a metereologia...enfim, só mesmo para passear e apanhar fresco quando se está farto do calor. Estando habituada ao sol da Caparica e ao calor do interior alentejano não é mesmo a “minha praia”.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 21:42)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quanto ao 'frio', vou já ao sótão buscar as pantufas e as meias que não quero ser apanhada desprevenida.


Deixa estar a roupa no sótão.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2020 às 22:24)

Acho esse ditado um bocado bizarro, agosto é o mês mais quente ou o 2º mais quente na grande maioria do país



joralentejano disse:


> As máximas previstas de fresquinho não têm nada, já a mínima de hoje sim, mas é de pouca dura.
> As máximas dessa região não devem ser muito mais elevadas que as daqui. As mínimas é que se calhar sim...
> No entanto, a meio do mês de julho houve dias em que as mínimas foram bem elevadas tanto que a EMA de Elvas e Portalegre registaram as temperaturas mais altas da rede. Aliás, a estação de Elvas registou vários dias consecutivos com a temperatura média diária mais elevada. Aqui sempre pode ser "mais fresco" durante a noite, de vez em quando devido à inversão. No geral, em todo o interior, tem sido um verão bastante quente devido à  persistência destes valores e nos próximos dias as temperaturas ainda mais extremas ficam mesmo rés vés.


Mas em relação a Elvas isso é mais que normal, se não tem a média mais elevada em julho e em agosto, anda lá perto


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2020 às 22:56)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Este fim de semana andei pela zona oeste, mais propriamente pelo concelho de Torres Vedras e o seu litoral. É um mundo à parte quanto à meteorologia. As praias são muito bonitas, gostei particularmente de Santa Cruz, por estar muito arranjada, mas a metereologia...enfim, só mesmo para passear e apanhar fresco quando se está farto do calor. Estando habituada ao sol da Caparica e ao calor do interior alentejano não é mesmo a “minha praia”.


Fui para lá, para fugir aos primeiros dias de Agosto de 2018, quando ainda estava na casa antiga, máxima de 44.3°C a 4 de Agosto, que abuso ... Estava-se lá mesmo bem, a temperatura deve ter chegado a 27°/28°C. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (3 Ago 2020 às 08:04)

A origem do refrão são os adágios/técnicas ancestrais de previsão sazonal sem grande utilidade prática ou base cientifica mas com o seu devido interesse histórico, cultural e social
como as *cabanuelas*
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabañuelas

ou *canículas e caniculares*
http://www.apgeo.pt/files/docs/CD_IV_Congresso_APG/Actas_CD/Comunica/novas_met/Amb/canicula.pdf

que usam os de dias de Agosto para prever o tempo ano seguinte
Ou seja, a interpretação não seria o primeiro de Agosto ser o primeiro de Inverno, mas sim que se podia prever o Inverno seguinte


----------



## FSantos (3 Ago 2020 às 08:55)

Tal e qual como na Sra das Candeias em relação à continuação ou fim do Inverno.

«Se a Senhora das Candeias chorar, está o Inverno a passar; se está a rir, está o Inverno para vir.»


----------



## okcomputer (3 Ago 2020 às 10:46)

FSantos disse:


> Tal e qual como na Sra das Candeias em relação à continuação ou fim do Inverno.
> «Se a Senhora das Candeias chorar, está o Inverno a passar; se está a rir, está o Inverno para vir.»



Além destes "métodos" ancestrais baseados nos dias de Agosto havia outro método baseado nas quatro têmporas (quatuor anni tempora), conjunto de quatro tempos num ano destinados ao jejum, à abstinência e oração, 4ªf, 6ªf e Sábado, que se repetiam 4 vezes por ano.

Possivelmente refrões populares baseados em santas/os e festas populares foram adaptações deste método, quando coincidiam ou estavam próximos temporalmente.

Era nesses dias de jejum, 4ªf, 6ªf e sábado, em 4 períodos num ano que se associavam a cada estação,que se faziam as previsões para cada mês da estação do ano seguinte.
A 4ªf da têmpora de Verão servia para prever o primeiro mês do Verão seguinte, a 6ªf o segundo mês do Verão, etc

Numa curiosidade adicional das têmporas, a famosa tempura da gastronomia japonesa foi levada por missionários portugueses para lá pois fritavam vegetais ou peixe/marisco envolto em polme porque não podiam comer carne nesses períodos , daí a origem de "tempura".
Faziam uns deliciosos fritos crocantes fintando a chatice do jejum 

Isto claro não é ciência, mas é inegável património humano.

Embora seja possível que há séculos ou milénios o primeiro que criou determinado método até tenha tido recorrido para o seu local a métodos que na altura se poderiam considerar uma espécie de climatologia ancestral e cientifica, e que tenha procurado correlações no que ia registando, sempre seria um método melhor que as alternativas.


----------



## meteo (3 Ago 2020 às 18:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Tanto quiseram a frescura que ela aí vem a força toda em especial a partir de 9 ou 10 Agosto!
> 
> Enfim...



Vou já preparar as botas para a geada da manhã 

Sobre a zona de Santa Cruz para praia, os piores dias muitas vezes são estes, de muito calor no interior, e vento de Oeste/Noroeste, com nevoeiros, nuvens e muito vento em Santa Cruz.
A partir de Setembro, há muitos dias de praia magníficos na região Oeste, Setembro quase todo e às vezes em Outubro.


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2020 às 22:42)

---




---






Ainda falta um bocado para o arrefecimento global.


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2020 às 01:13)

Meus amigos só  daqui a muitos milhões  de anos é  que isto esfria.


----------



## FSantos (4 Ago 2020 às 01:26)

Cesar disse:


> Meus amigos só  daqui a muitos milhões  de anos é  que isto esfria.



É esperar então.


----------



## Cesar (4 Ago 2020 às 01:32)

Talvez já  nem existimos  nessa altura.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2020 às 09:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> mas não me lembro de um verão tão mauzinho. Parece um outubro já bem entrado.


Segundo este site, a temperatura média máxima em agosto na Ericeira é de 19,6°C: 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/ericeira/ericeira-15437/?amp=true

Eu também já estive nessa região há uns anos e sei como é que é o clima dessa zona. Muitas vezes partia de Corroios com 28°C e chegávamos à Ericeira com 17°C e muito vento. Também foram muitas vezes as que esteve nevoeiro na costa (aliás, em quase todos os dias lá aparecia o nevoeiro). 
Vendo as previsões para os próximas dias para a zona não vejo nada de anormal (nem nada de mau). Nunca percebi a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo" - quem me dera que os do Interior pudessem ter a sorte que os do Litoral Oeste têm!


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Ago 2020 às 10:14)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nunca percebi a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo" - quem me dera que os do Interior pudessem ter a sorte que os do Litoral Oeste têm!



Sobes a colina e chegas à rotunda da portagem e aí céu limpo e por vezes 10C de amplitude térmica.

A "a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo"" é querer entrar com a prancha sem se ser arrastado pela corrente e pelo vento até aos calhaus mais próximos todo o santo verão, apanhar sol, ler estirada na areia e/ou simplesmente comer sardinhas assadas numa esplanada sem ficarem geladas quando nem acabaste com a primeira, p. ex.

Continuo a gostar desta terra, não sei bem porquê.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2020 às 10:31)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Sobes a colina e chegas à rotunda da portagem e aí céu limpo e por vezes 10C de amplitude térmica.
> 
> A "a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo"" é querer entrar com a prancha sem se ser arrastado pela corrente e pelo vento até aos calhaus mais próximos todo o santo verão, apanhar sol, ler estirada na areia e/ou simplesmente comer sardinhas assadas numa esplanada sem ficarem geladas quando nem acabaste com a primeira, p. ex.
> 
> Continuo a gostar desta terra, não sei bem porquê.



No Domingo passado saí da Azambuja ao meio-dia com 26ºC e Sol, passado 1h hora cheguei à Lourinha e estavam 22ºC e nublado, em dias mais quentes a disparidade de temperatura é ainda maior! Para quem foge do calor do Interior sabe bem fresco do Litoral Oeste. Para quem quer férias de praia chega a ser desconcertante o clima enevoado e fresco do Verão no Oeste.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Ago 2020 às 10:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo este site, a temperatura média máxima em agosto na Ericeira é de 19,6°C:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/ericeira/ericeira-15437/?amp=true
> 
> Eu também já estive nessa região há uns anos e sei como é que é o clima dessa zona. Muitas vezes partia de Corroios com 28°C e chegávamos à Ericeira com 17°C e muito vento. Também foram muitas vezes as que esteve nevoeiro na costa (aliás, em quase todos os dias lá aparecia o nevoeiro).
> Vendo as previsões para os próximas dias para a zona não vejo nada de anormal (nem nada de mau). Nunca percebi a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo" - quem me dera que os do Interior pudessem ter a sorte que os do Litoral Oeste têm!


Se tivesses várias dias seguidos de nevoeiro, também te queixavas. Assim como tu te queixas do calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2020 às 12:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Se tivesses várias dias seguidos de nevoeiro, também te queixavas.


No verão não me queixava, detesto calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2020 às 20:26)

Não existe local mais frio do que Olhão.   Alguém andou a meter o sensor no congelador.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2020 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não existe local mais frio do que Olhão.   Alguém andou a meter o sensor no congelador.


Também já tinha visto, até deves ter acendido a lareira.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Ago 2020 às 02:56)

Só quem vive na zona Oeste entende isto, quando eu digo que aqui não se sente o Verão...às vezes é só passar a Serra da Montejunto para ver o manto de nuvens que se forma a partir do Mar e depois é sempre debaixo de nevoeiro ou neblina até à praia...são dias e dias assim... este ano parece estar pior. Não que eu não goste do fresco, mas sempre que vou para São Martinho do Porto gostava de aproveitar o Sol e bom tempo, mas isso são apenas uns dias em cada mês de Verão. Os melhores meses neste momento são sem duvida Setembro e Outubro, aí sim, temos Verão. Julho e Agosto têm sido mto fracos nos últimos anos - tenho a sensação que tem estado pior nos últimos..talvez pq o interior tem estado mais quente?? A assimetria com o ar quente é mais notória por isso?!



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo este site, a temperatura média máxima em agosto na Ericeira é de 19,6°C:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/ericeira/ericeira-15437/?amp=true
> 
> Eu também já estive nessa região há uns anos e sei como é que é o clima dessa zona. Muitas vezes partia de Corroios com 28°C e chegávamos à Ericeira com 17°C e muito vento. Também foram muitas vezes as que esteve nevoeiro na costa (aliás, em quase todos os dias lá aparecia o nevoeiro).
> Vendo as previsões para os próximas dias para a zona não vejo nada de anormal (nem nada de mau). Nunca percebi a associação entre "tempo fresco e nevoeiro" e "mau tempo" - quem me dera que os do Interior pudessem ter a sorte que os do Litoral Oeste têm!


----------



## Costa (5 Ago 2020 às 11:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Segundo este site, a temperatura média máxima em agosto na Ericeira é de 19,6°C:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/ericeira/ericeira-15437/?amp=true



Segundo o site a temperatura máxima média são 23.3ºC em Agosto. Fica a correcção


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2020 às 13:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Só quem vive na zona Oeste entende isto, quando eu digo que aqui não se sente o Verão...às vezes é só passar a Serra da Montejunto para ver o manto de nuvens que se forma a partir do Mar e depois é sempre debaixo de nevoeiro ou neblina até à praia...são dias e dias assim... este ano parece estar pior. Não que eu não goste do fresco, mas sempre que vou para São Martinho do Porto gostava de aproveitar o Sol e bom tempo, mas isso são apenas uns dias em cada mês de Verão. Os melhores meses neste momento são sem duvida Setembro e Outubro, aí sim, temos Verão. Julho e Agosto têm sido mto fracos nos últimos anos - tenho a sensação que tem estado pior nos últimos..talvez pq o interior tem estado mais quente?? A assimetria com o ar quente é mais notória por isso?!


Exato, pelo o que se tem percebido ao longo deste ano, quanto mais calor está no interior, pior se está junto ao litoral desde que o regime seja de nortada. Nos dias em que esteve mais calor por aqui, foi quando as nuvens baixas persistiram no litoral Oeste o dia todo. Seja um verão muito quente ou não, a situação no litoral é quase sempre igual, exemplo disso é que se calhar junto à costa a situação entre o ano passado e este, não está muito diferente, pelo menos em estado do tempo. 
O tempo só é melhor nessa região em Setembro e Outubro porque a Nortada não aparece com tanta frequência. Penso que a tendência é que estas assimetrias sejam ainda mais notáveis ao longo dos anos. É o clima que temos e o único remédio é habituarmos-nos.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2020 às 18:06)

> GEFSv11 is the current operational version of GEFS. GEFSv11 is run 4-times daily (0000, 0600, 1200, and 1800 UTC) with 21 ensemble members out to 16 days.




O atual _ensemble_ ainda está baseado na versão anterior do modelo. A atualização deve ocorrer por volta do dia 14 de Setembro.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Ago 2020 às 20:25)

Obrigado pela tua resposta...realmente tem sido chato este tempo...hoje de manhã choveu ainda bem por volta das 8h da manhã, ainda levantou um pouco à tarde mas já está cerrado...amanha é bem capaz e ser igual. Cada vez mais tenho pena de não ir para o Algarve...



joralentejano disse:


> Exato, pelo o que se tem percebido ao longo deste ano, quanto mais calor está no interior, pior se está junto ao litoral desde que o regime seja de nortada. Nos dias em que esteve mais calor por aqui, foi quando as nuvens baixas persistiram no litoral Oeste o dia todo. Seja um verão muito quente ou não, a situação no litoral é quase sempre igual, exemplo disso é que se calhar junto à costa a situação entre o ano passado e este, não está muito diferente, pelo menos em estado do tempo.
> O tempo só é melhor nessa região em Setembro e Outubro porque a Nortada não aparece com tanta frequência. Penso que a tendência é que estas assimetrias sejam ainda mais notáveis ao longo dos anos. É o clima que temos e o único remédio é habituarmos-nos.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Ago 2020 às 21:18)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/08/05/economia/noticia/desde-fevereiro-2004-nao-tao-agua-alqueva-1927036
Nem sequer foi o ano em que choveu menos, mas a demanda pela água do Alqueva tem vindo sempre a aumentar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2020 às 11:10)

E a nossa amiga lestada que nos proporciona excelentes dias de praia pelo litoral ainda nos vai visitar novamente!?

Nos modelos vejo nortada persistente e até pode mesmo chover qualquer coisa lá para o meio deste mês.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Ago 2020 às 22:08)

@algarvio1980 se calhar é este ano que há um furacão no Algarve


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2020 às 18:09)

Orion disse:


> O atual _ensemble_ ainda está baseado na versão anterior do modelo. A atualização deve ocorrer por volta do dia 14 de Setembro.


----------



## Carlosmanuel (7 Ago 2020 às 18:10)

Um mês de Julho e verão até agora normais por aqui, algum calor mas nada demais, nada que não estejamos habituados aqui no Alentejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2020 às 21:50)

Carlosmanuel disse:


> Um mês de Julho e verão até agora normais por aqui, algum calor mas nada demais, nada que não estejamos habituados aqui no Alentejo.



Sem palavras... Ter o julho mais quente de sempre é normal? 
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...OiteHA/cli_20200701_20200731_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2020 às 09:15)

*Portugal com o ano mais quente de sempre.*

*Em 90 anos, nunca julho tinha sido tão tórrido. Termómetros bateram máximos e seca agravou-se.*

Estamos a viver o ano mais quente desde que há registos. Ou seja, há 90 anos que Portugal não vivia um período de janeiro a julho tão quente. A explicação tem um nome: alterações climáticas. E especialistas de renome internacional como Filipe Duarte Santos deixam um aviso: "Ou bem que a Humanidade toma juízo ou vamos ter situações mais complicadas".

De acordo com o boletim climatológico do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), nos primeiros sete meses deste ano registou-se uma anomalia positiva da temperatura média de +1,51 ºC, com os termómetros nos 15,96 ºC. Anomalia essa que chegou aos +2,91 ºC em julho, com uma temperatura média do ar de 25,08 ºC.

O que, tudo somado, fez com que julho fosse o mês mais quente desde que há dados (1931), contribuindo, assim, lê-se no boletim do IPMA, para que "o período de janeiro a julho de 2020 fosse o mais quente dos últimos 90 anos". Segue-se, no período em análise, 2017 (anomalia de +1,44 ºC) e 1997 (+1,31 ºC).

*Um ano excecional?*

"Entre janeiro e junho, já dizíamos que era o quarto mais quente. *Mas julho ultrapassou tudo, foi um mês extraordinário, tanto nas temperaturas máximas [anomalia de +4,61 ºC] como mínimas [anomalia de +1,21 ºC]", explica ao JN a climatologista do IPMA Vanda Pires. Sabendo termos ainda "cinco meses pela frente, 2020 pode, de facto, vir a ser excecional".*

E se, para a semana, as previsões do IPMA apontam para "uma descida das temperaturas em todo o país, mesmo no interior", o certo é que será "uma descida dentro dos valores normais", afirma Vanda Pires. Já para as semanas finais do corrente mês, "os modelos não dão um sinal" que permita aos climatologistas do IPMA avançarem com previsões.

Refira-se, também, que julho foi o terceiro mês mais quente de sempre no Mundo, só ultrapassado por 2016 e 2019. Isto depois de junho ter sido o mais tórrido da História. Aliás, a Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica tinha já alertado, há dois meses, que 2020 pode muito bem tornar-se no ano mais quente de sempre desde que há registos.

De realçar, ainda, que, de acordo com os dados divulgados pelo Serviço de Monitorização das Alterações Climáticas do Copernicus, "a extensão de gelo no mar do Ártico em julho" igualava "o mínimo anterior de julho de 2012, cerca de 27% abaixo da média 1981-2020".

*Ondas de calor e seca*

Analisando agora julho em particular, destaque para três períodos com ondas de calor (4 a 13; 9 a 18; e 25 a 31), com maior incidência nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. As estações de Mirandela e Viseu registaram, respetivamente, 26 e 16 dias em ondas de calor. Os termómetros bateram, assim, máximos nunca antes vistos. A 17 de julho, Santarém chegou aos 43,9 ºC, ultrapassando o extremo verificado em 2007 de 42,6 ºC.

Além de quente, julho foi também um mês seco, com a quantidade de precipitação 30% abaixo do valor normal. Agravando, por isso, o cenário de seca no território continental. No final do mês, mais de dois terços do território estavam em seca fraca e 19,9% em seca moderada. Baixo Alentejo e Algarve continuam a ser as regiões com índices de seca mais gravosos. Alvalade e Mértola estão mesmo em situação de seca severa.

*Menos água em todas as albufeiras, com Sotavento em posição crítica*

Com os termómetros a baterem máximos a precipitação abaixo dos valores normais, no final de julho todas as bacias hidrográficas registaram uma descida no volume armazenado face ao mês anterior. De acordo com o boletim do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos, no final daquele mês 18 albufeiras tinham disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80%, enquanto 14 estavam abaixo de 40%.

A situação mais crítica continua a registar-se no Sotavento algarvio, com as albufeiras de Odeleite e Beliche a 32,1% e 39,1% da sua capacidade, respetivamente. O Sado continua deficitário, estando a 41,4% da sua capacidade, mesmo assim longe dos 23% verificados no final de 2017 graças às transferências ao Alqueva. De referir que os armazenamentos das bacias do Guadiana, Ribeiras do Oeste, Sado, Mira e Ribeiras do Algarve estão abaixo da média.








https://www.jn.pt/nacional/portugal-com-o-ano-mais-quente-de-sempre-12506333.html


----------



## jamestorm (8 Ago 2020 às 12:56)

Ja suspeitávamos que fosse, mas para mim a surpresa foi mesmo este Inverno...não me lembro de não haver geadas da minha zona, sempre as houve e este ano nem Janeiro nem Fevereiro tiveram geadas. Algo muito estranho...



Snifa disse:


> *Portugal com o ano mais quente de sempre.*
> 
> *Em 90 anos, nunca julho tinha sido tão tórrido. Termómetros bateram máximos e seca agravou-se.*
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2020 às 13:34)

Snifa disse:


> *Portugal com o ano mais quente de sempre.*
> 
> *Em 90 anos, nunca julho tinha sido tão tórrido. Termómetros bateram máximos e seca agravou-se.*
> 
> ...



Este post devia ser movido para o tópico Monitorização do Clima em Portugal 2020, faz mais sentido do que ficar perdido neste tópico, tem informação relevante e interessante e aqui vai passar despercebido ninguém vai andar à procura disto, num tópico com quase 100 páginas de desabafos.


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2020 às 15:21)

Alguém pode fazer a média de temperatura mas só até Junho? Porque claramente esta análise é completamente inflacionada pelo Julho mais quente de sempre, e tirando Julho? Algué me pode dar a informação? Obrigado


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

1337 disse:


> Alguém pode fazer a média de temperatura mas só até Junho? Porque claramente esta análise é completamente inflacionada pelo Julho mais quente de sempre, e tirando Julho? Algué me pode dar a informação? Obrigado



Sem Julho já era o quarto ano mais quente desde o início dos registos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Ago 2020 às 16:56)

1337 disse:


> Alguém pode fazer a média de temperatura mas só até Junho? Porque claramente esta análise é completamente inflacionada pelo Julho mais quente de sempre, e tirando Julho? Algué me pode dar a informação? Obrigado



Sem Julho já era o quarto ano mais quente desde o início dos registos.


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2020 às 17:29)

Jan (+0,77) quente
Fev (+2,45) extremamente quente
Mar (+0,42) quente
Abr (+0,76) quente
Mai (+3,26) extremamente quente
Jun (-0,01) normal
Jul (+2,91) extremamente quente


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2020 às 18:15)

Ou seja em 7 meses, não tivemos 1 único mês abaixo da média e apenas um normal, isto vai bonito vai, e Agosto vai pelo mesmo caminho...


----------



## rozzo (8 Ago 2020 às 18:50)

Por acaso não me admiro que Agosto acabe por ser pouco quente no geral do país, embora com contraste significativo entre interior e litoral. Por exemplo, a  próxima semana parece ser relativamente fresca e de bastante nortada, felizmente nada comparável ao Julho que passou.

À parte deste calor constante, o próprio conceito ou referência de "normal" usado pelo IPMA para definir as anomalias perde um pouco o contexto tendo em conta a vertiginosa tendência constante de aquecimento. Usar normais 71-00 como referência, especialmente quando o aquecimento maior se tem dado no pós 2000, naturalmente dificilmente dará condições anómalas frias hoje em dia. Na verdade, a tendência é tão gritante, que provavelmente o mesmo aconteceria com uma normal 81-10.

Infelizmente temos que nos mentalizar que o que nessas normais são meses "ligeiramente acima da média" já são na verdade meses "normais" no clima presente, e serão se calhar meses "ligeiramente frios" dentro de poucas décadas.

Claro que isto é fácil dizer, pois sabemos que normais têm de ser validadas e devem ter 30 anos... Mas a definição de 30 anos de uma normal climatologica terá sido pensada para um clima "estável", considerando apenas variabilidade natural normal entre anos/décadas.

Quando se introduz uma subida constante nas condições de referência, começa a ser difícil usar normais estáticas, e na verdade, 30 anos até parece um período demasiado longo (em 30 anos a média estará a subir mais de 1° se calhar...). Arrisco-me a dizer que mesmo uma normal climatologica feita com os últimos 30 anos até 2019 já representa condições padrão ligeiramente mais frias do que as actuais. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered (8 Ago 2020 às 20:11)

Parece que os modelos, quase todos em consenso, apontam para a próxima terça-feira a chegada de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude bastante cavado à península ibérica, não sabendo ainda, no entanto, o local exato do posicionamento da cut-off... Esta sinóptica poderia dar trovoadas generalizadas em qualquer ponto do país e a qualquer hora a partir de terça-feira, um pouco à semelhança dum evento que ocorreu há já 14 anos, no longínquo junho de 2006... Tudo dependerá do posicionamento exato da cut-off... Resta aguardar e acompanhar as próximas saídas com expetativa!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2020 às 20:15)

Rico desGOSTO este mês de agosto...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruiamaro (8 Ago 2020 às 20:21)

jonsered disse:


> Parece que os modelos, quase todos em consenso, apontam para a próxima terça-feira a chegada de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude bastante cavado à península ibérica, não sabendo ainda, no entanto, o local exato do posicionamento da cut-off... Esta sinóptica poderia dar trovoadas generalizadas em qualquer ponto do país e a qualquer hora a partir de terça-feira, um pouco à semelhança dum evento que ocorreu há já 14 anos, no longínquo junho de 2006... Tudo dependerá do posicionamento exato da cut-off... Resta aguardar e acompanhar as próximas saídas com expetativa!!!


Vai ficar tudo em Espanha como sempre, o que é uma pena.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2020 às 20:59)




----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2020 às 21:27)

rozzo disse:


> Por acaso não me admiro que Agosto acabe por ser pouco quente no geral do país, embora com contraste significativo entre interior e litoral. Por exemplo, a  próxima semana parece ser relativamente fresca e de bastante nortada, felizmente nada comparável ao Julho que passou.
> 
> À parte deste calor constante, o próprio conceito ou referência de "normal" usado pelo IPMA para definir as anomalias perde um pouco o contexto tendo em conta a vertiginosa tendência constante de aquecimento. Usar normais 71-00 como referência, especialmente quando o aquecimento maior se tem dado no pós 2000, naturalmente dificilmente dará condições anómalas frias hoje em dia. Na verdade, a tendência é tão gritante, que provavelmente o mesmo aconteceria com uma normal 81-10.
> 
> ...


Tudo dito, é uma estupidez usar-se uma média antiga quando há uma média mais recente mais condizente com as temperaturas actuais. Alguém me pode explicar o porquê do IPMA continuar a usar uma média tão antiga?


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2020 às 21:29)

Aliás já referi aqui, os anos 70 e 80 foram muito frios, sendo verdade que os 90 até foram quentes mas mesmo assim as médias continuam baixas por causa desses anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2020 às 21:41)

O aquecimento global e as alterações climáticas, estão a avançar vertiginosamente, e este ano é mais um exemplo disso.


----------



## jonsered (9 Ago 2020 às 00:15)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Vai ficar tudo em Espanha como sempre, o que é uma pena.



Tanto pode ficar tudo em Espanha como poderemos ter por cá um grande evento. Depende da localização da cut-off. Não há ainda consenso entre os modelos no que diz respeito ao seu posicionamento. Até porque o núcleo de ar frio entrará na península pelo Atlântico no sentido oeste-leste, segundo os modelos.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2020 às 00:54)

rozzo disse:


> Quando se introduz uma subida constante nas condições de referência, começa a ser difícil usar normais estáticas, e na verdade, 30 anos até parece um período demasiado longo (em 30 anos a média estará a subir mais de 1° se calhar...). Arrisco-me a dizer que mesmo uma normal climatologica feita com os últimos 30 anos até 2019 já representa condições padrão ligeiramente mais frias do que as actuais.


Pelo menos para o primeiro semestre não parece ser minimamente assim, a subida entre a década de 90 e a atual é residual (+0,05 ºC), ao contrário da subida gigantesca entre os valores de 1961-90 e os de 1991-20 (+0,76 ºC)




Como dá para ver, embora tenhamos tido alguns anos recentemente muito quentes, também houve um ou outro semestre mais fresco nesta década, e nas 2 décadas anteriores basicamente os anos tiveram todos o 1º semestre quente


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2020 às 01:00)

@1337 Sem querer respondi-te, podes ver a variação anual do período janeiro-junho


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2020 às 01:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Pelo menos para o primeiro semestre não parece ser minimamente assim, a subida entre a década de 90 e a atual é residual (+0,05 ºC), ao contrário da subida gigantesca entre os valores de 1961-90 e os de 1991-20 (+0,76 ºC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esses dados são do 1o semestre de cada ano? Confesso que não percebi. Presumo que nos verões seja mais acentuado.
Realmente nesse gráfico há como que um "abrandamento" da subida pós - 2000.

É bastante interessante, pois notam-se aí 3  sinais diferentes:

1) variabilidade inter anual (bastante aleatória)
2) aquecimento global, a gradual subida ao longo da série toda
3) ciclo natural multidecadal (AMO e PDO) 

O interessante é o 3), vendo-se relativamente bem uma ciclo entre fases mais quentes e mais frias, com um período de 30-40 anos. É particularmente interessante que esse "abrandar" que referes corresponde a uma fase fria actual da AMO (e provavelmente da conjugação com a PDO). 
Ou seja, se não existisse o sinal marcado de aquecimento global constante, nesta última década deveríamos ter observado um período de mais anos de anomalia negativa em PT... No entanto, estes foram raros, ou seja, o aquecimento global actual é tão significativo que já fez com que a fase "fria" desses ciclos naturais apenas resultasse em condições semelhantes às observadas na última fase quente, há uns 20 anos atrás... Como que temporariamente "disfarçando" o sinal de aquecimento global. 

Obviamente isso não augura nada de bom na próxima década para PT, quando entrarmos em nova fase quente desses ciclos multidecadais. O período exacto da AMO e PDO não é totalmente certo, e sendo estes índices reflexo das variações da SST nos oceanos Atlântico e Pacífico, eles próprios são alterados como  consequência do aquecimento global, portanto "território não explorado".
Seja como for, teoricamente deveremos estar no início da fase ascendente. Muito provavelmente veremos um salto muito significativo para valores mais elevados das temperaturas observadas infelizmente, um "amplificar" em vez do "abrandar"...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2020 às 01:21)

rozzo disse:


> Esses dados são do 1o semestre de cada ano? Confesso que não percebi. Presumo que nos verões seja mais acentuado.
> Realmente nesse gráfico há como que um "abrandamento" da subida pós - 2000.
> 
> É bastante interessante, pois notam-se aí 3  sinais diferentes:
> ...


Sim, é o período janeiro-junho de cada ano. Nota-se realmente o enorme aquecimento desde a década de 70, mas a velocidade de aumento foi muito maior até 2000, e até meio desta última década até se verificava um ligeiro arrefecimento, mas desde 2014 tem vindo a aumentar muito outra vez...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2020 às 01:48)

Ah, já agora, embora o verão tenha aumentado bastante de temperatura, não me parece que julho e agosto sejam os meses que têm registado maiores subidas nesta década. Os meses de transição (abril a maio e outubro) têm registado anomalias ainda maiores, outubro por exemplo já bateu o recorde de temperatura mais alta 3 vezes, em 2011, 2014 e 2017...


----------



## Ruiamaro (9 Ago 2020 às 10:22)

jonsered disse:


> Tanto pode ficar tudo em Espanha como poderemos ter por cá um grande evento. Depende da localização da cut-off. Não há ainda consenso entre os modelos no que diz respeito ao seu posicionamento. Até porque o núcleo de ar frio entrará na península pelo Atlântico no sentido oeste-leste, segundo os modelos.


Tudo aponta para Espanha, aí sim vão ter um bom evento, por cá penso que só mesmo no extremo norte é que poderá haver uma ou outra trovoada, enfim, estamos em Portugal e basta, nunca se pode esperar grande coisa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Ago 2020 às 13:50)

Boas, agora teremos uns bons diazinhos com temperaturas abaixo da média... Para suavizar isto. 
Entretanto as barragens continuam a perder capacidade de armazenamento e as perspectivas para este Outono Inverno não são animadoras!


----------



## Cesar (9 Ago 2020 às 14:27)

Estamos condenados a virar deserto.


----------



## jonsered (9 Ago 2020 às 14:43)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Tudo aponta para Espanha, aí sim vão ter um bom evento, por cá penso que só mesmo no extremo norte é que poderá haver uma ou outra trovoada, enfim, estamos em Portugal e basta, nunca se pode esperar grande coisa.



Lembro-me de que na noite e madrugada de 20 para 21 do último mês de julho também não estava previsto ocorrer nada, estava também previsto ir tudo para Espanha, nem trovoada nem precipitação por cá (falando de Lisboa neste caso e também do Alentejo)... e no final de contas acabou por acontecer o que aconteceu. Desta vez pelo menos a probabilidade de ocorrer alguma coisa (na terça e na quarta) é maior do que nesses citados dias (a julgar pelas previsões do IPMA), isto a 2/3 dias de um possível evento... Resta aguardar pelas próximas saídas com calma.


----------



## Ruiamaro (9 Ago 2020 às 17:47)

jonsered disse:


> Lembro-me de que na noite e madrugada de 20 para 21 do último mês de julho também não estava previsto ocorrer nada, estava também previsto ir tudo para Espanha, nem trovoada nem precipitação por cá (falando de Lisboa neste caso e também do Alentejo)... e no final de contas acabou por acontecer o que aconteceu. Desta vez pelo menos a probabilidade de ocorrer alguma coisa (na terça e na quarta) é maior do que nesses citados dias (a julgar pelas previsões do IPMA), isto a 2/3 dias de um possível evento... Resta aguardar pelas próximas saídas com calma.


Agora também não é todos os dias Natal... eu continuo com a mesma opinião, instabilidade em Espanha, e por cá alguma coisa eventualmente no interior Norte.


----------



## jonsered (9 Ago 2020 às 20:10)

Quando se fala em aquecimento global normalmente só nos referimos às ondas de calor... Mas a verdade é que também há cada vez mais furacões e mais ciclones, alguns deles pouco frequentes para certas alturas da época... Como aconteceu na França no verão de 2019. Em que este país foi fustigado por duas ondas de calor severas em junho e julho mas também foi afetado pela passagem de dois ciclones pouco frequentes para a época do ano, um no início de junho (tempestade Miguel) e o outro no final de julho depois da segunda onda de calor. Convém não esquecer...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2020 às 23:13)

Previsão de precipitação para a Europa por parte do GFS para os próximos 15 dias, Portugal continental é praticamente a única região que "escapa" à chuva ( pode haver localmente trovoadas terça e/ou quarta em especial no interior Norte e uns chuviscos em especial no litoral centro), somos donos e senhores de uma estabilidade gritante.


----------



## Ruiamaro (10 Ago 2020 às 18:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Previsão de precipitação para a Europa por parte do GFS para os próximos 15 dias, Portugal continental é praticamente a única região que "escapa" à chuva ( pode haver localmente trovoadas terça e/ou quarta em especial no interior Norte e uns chuviscos em especial no litoral centro), somos donos e senhores de uma estabilidade gritante.


Infelizmente é verdade, o nosso clima é uma autêntica seca no verão, também já o vai sendo noutras estações, mas é mais vincado no verão, esse mapa representa bem o que se passa, ainda no outro dia estive a ver imagens de belas trovoadas na Itália, arrisco dizer, que dos países do sul, somos o clima mais secante, muitas vezes países como a Grécia, Itália, e até mesmo a Espanha, têm belas trovoadas no verão, enquanto que por cá nada se passa, tirando situações pontuais.


----------



## Ruiamaro (10 Ago 2020 às 19:38)

Previsões para Setembro ou tendência? Eu queria que começassem já as primeiras chuvas...


----------



## Tonton (10 Ago 2020 às 19:43)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Previsões para Setembro ou tendência? Eu queria que começassem já as primeiras chuvas...



Nas previsões do S5 do ECMWF, a tendência é de secura...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-primavera-verao-2020.10318/#post-797023


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2020 às 10:29)

---


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2020 às 12:06)




----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2020 às 12:08)

Um monstro... improvável.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2020 às 13:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje e amanhã vai ser a bombar em Espanha, e nós por cá é sempre a mesma miséria.


Salvo algumas situações, sempre foi assim e sempre será. O verão por cá é muito seco, mas em grande parte da Europa é quando chove mais graças a isto mesmo.
O pior é que nos últimos anos o inverno tem sido igual, com muita chuva e neve no mediterrâneo e por cá, nada. O facto de estar junto ao oceano começa a deixar de ser favorável, principalmente no inverno, quando um anticiclone tem a tendência de cada vez mais subir em latitude.
Neste momento, já temos muita sorte pelo facto de as temperaturas terem baixado.


----------



## jonsered (11 Ago 2020 às 15:29)

É impressionante a facilidade com que, em eventos destes, se formam células em Espanha, até mesmo na Galiza. Cá no nosso retângulo infelizmente é a miséria que se vê, ao ponto das células, quando estas se formam, respeitarem miraculosamente a fronteira, levando as terras de Miranda e parte oriental do distrito de Bragança apenas com alguns resquícios de células.  
Portugal é claramente um escudo anti-trovoadas, uma verdadeira miséria. Antigamente não era assim... A última cut-off de jeito que deu trovoadas por todo o país foi em junho de 2018. Desde então para cá tem sido para esquecer.


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2020 às 15:59)

jonsered disse:


> É impressionante a facilidade com que, em eventos destes, se formam células em Espanha, até mesmo na Galiza. Cá no nosso retângulo infelizmente é a miséria que se vê, ao ponto das células, quando estas se formam, respeitarem miraculosamente a fronteira, levando as terras de Miranda e parte oriental do distrito de Bragança apenas com alguns resquícios de células.
> Portugal é claramente um escudo anti-trovoadas, uma verdadeira miséria. Antigamente não era assim... A última cut-off de jeito que deu trovoadas por todo o país foi em junho de 2018. Desde então para cá tem sido para esquecer.


Por acaso este ano até tem sido bom em termos de trovoadas, claro que não é em todo o país mas o interior já levou com trovoadas bem severas este ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2020 às 15:59)

jonsered disse:


> É impressionante a facilidade com que, em eventos destes, se formam células em Espanha, até mesmo na Galiza. Cá no nosso retângulo infelizmente é a miséria que se vê, ao ponto das células, quando estas se formam, respeitarem miraculosamente a fronteira, levando as terras de Miranda e parte oriental do distrito de Bragança apenas com alguns resquícios de células.
> Portugal é claramente um escudo anti-trovoadas, uma verdadeira miséria. Antigamente não era assim... A última cut-off de jeito que deu trovoadas por todo o país foi em junho de 2018. Desde então para cá tem sido para esquecer.


Já estava previsto que assim fosse... nunca se pode esperar grandes trovoadas por cá...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2020 às 16:00)

1337 disse:


> Por acaso este ano até tem sido bom em termos de trovoadas, claro que não é em todo o país mas o interior já levou com trovoadas bem severas este ano.


Mas não tem nada haver com o que acontece em Espanha.


----------



## Ruiamaro (11 Ago 2020 às 16:11)

jonsered disse:


> É impressionante a facilidade com que, em eventos destes, se formam células em Espanha, até mesmo na Galiza. Cá no nosso retângulo infelizmente é a miséria que se vê, ao ponto das células, quando estas se formam, respeitarem miraculosamente a fronteira, levando as terras de Miranda e parte oriental do distrito de Bragança apenas com alguns resquícios de células.
> Portugal é claramente um escudo anti-trovoadas, uma verdadeira miséria. Antigamente não era assim... A última cut-off de jeito que deu trovoadas por todo o país foi em junho de 2018. Desde então para cá tem sido para esquecer.


Chega a ser desesperante, para vermos trovoadas em condições, temos que fazer um pé de meia e ir até Espanha.


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2020 às 16:17)

Mas em Espanha no Verão sempre teve mais trovoada por causa da Continentalidade, historicamente sempre foi assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

1337 disse:


> Mas em Espanha no Verão sempre teve mais trovoada por causa da Continentalidade, historicamente sempre foi assim.


Sim é normal, aliás é normal no resto da Europa fazer mais trovoada do que em Portugal.


----------



## Ruiamaro (11 Ago 2020 às 16:31)

Expliquem-me porque é tão difícil de haver trovoadas de jeito em Portugal, o AA não deve ser o único factor, ainda no outro dia estive a ver belas imagens de trovoadas em Itália, e estamos a falar de um país do sul da Europa como Portugal, porque é que eles têm tanta animação e nós nada?


----------



## jonsered (11 Ago 2020 às 17:51)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Expliquem-me porque é tão difícil de haver trovoadas de jeito em Portugal, o AA não deve ser o único factor, ainda no outro dia estive a ver belas imagens de trovoadas em Itália, e estamos a falar de um país do sul da Europa como Portugal, porque é que eles têm tanta animação e nós nada?



Deve ser por causa do Mediterrâneo transportar ar tropical continental do Norte de África. Como a Itália é um país banhado pelo Mediterrâneo e nós pelo Atlântico...
Nós por cá o Atlântico é impiedoso em tudo. Mata neve, mata trovoadas, mata tudo. Só transporta ar marítimo. E ainda para mais que as águas do Atlântico este ano têm estado mais quentes devido ao facto de ter havido pouca nortada até ao momento. E nem assim há uma cut-off de jeito. É triste, muito triste.


----------



## Tonton (11 Ago 2020 às 17:53)

Talvez o maior inibidor seja mesmo o clima atlântico, juntamente com a nortada de Verão, impulsionada pelo Antílope e pela depressão de origem térmica que se forma no interior da Península.


----------



## Ruiamaro (11 Ago 2020 às 18:21)

jonsered disse:


> Deve ser por causa do Mediterrâneo transportar ar tropical continental do Norte de África. Como a Itália é um país banhado pelo Mediterrâneo e nós pelo Atlântico...
> Nós por cá o Atlântico é impiedoso em tudo. Mata neve, mata trovoadas, mata tudo. Só transporta ar marítimo. E ainda para mais que as águas do Atlântico este ano têm estado mais quentes devido ao facto de ter havido pouca nortada até ao momento. E nem assim há uma cut-off de jeito. É triste, muito triste.


Obrigado pela explicação, e vendo  as previsões este mês está " feito" em relação às trovoadas, espero que Setembro não vá pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## jonsered (11 Ago 2020 às 18:31)

Vejam só os ecos das células na Galiza, comparados com os nossos míseros ecos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2020 às 19:30)

Mas há uma questão: a Galiza não tem propriamente o efeito de continentalidade que o Levante ou Castela têm. A Galiza desta vez teve sorte porque as trovoadas formaram-se num "arco" a uma certa distância do centro da cut-off e circundando Portugal. Mas lá está, não passa de sorte, sorte essa que também já a tivemos por aqui também...


----------



## TxMxR (11 Ago 2020 às 21:52)

Mas têm de vontade de ter gente a passar por isto, é? 
Às vezes vejo por aí gente a desejar furacões e trovoadas intensas e tornados.. não entendo. Parecem crianças sinceramente. Pode ser muito bonito de ver, mas é no YouTube, não é por cima das nossas casas. Ainda bem que passou quase tudo ao lado. Se a vontade de ver isto é assim tão grande peguem no vosso carrinho e vão ver.
Bem sei que a natureza não segue a vontade de ninguém mas indirectamente não deixam de estar a desejar mal aos outros e a vocês mesmos.


----------



## Ruiamaro (11 Ago 2020 às 22:00)

Eu até ia dizer uma coisa, mas mais vale estar calado.


----------



## Tonton (12 Ago 2020 às 00:06)

TxMxR disse:


> Mas têm de vontade de ter gente a passar por isto, é?
> Às vezes vejo por aí gente a desejar furacões e trovoadas intensas e tornados.. não entendo. Parecem crianças sinceramente. Pode ser muito bonito de ver, mas é no YouTube, não é por cima das nossas casas. Ainda bem que passou quase tudo ao lado. Se a vontade de ver isto é assim tão grande peguem no vosso carrinho e vão ver.
> Bem sei que a natureza não segue a vontade de ninguém mas indirectamente não deixam de estar a desejar mal aos outros e a vocês mesmos.



Malandros, só a desejarem as desgraças, não querem só dar cabo das terras de Espanha, como já as trouxeram para as portuguesas... 

Desculpa, companheiro TxMxR mas não resisti a ironizar um pouco, já que não dei por outros membros estarem assim a desejar catástrofes...


*Granizo e chuva intensa provocam inundações em Chaves e há imagens*
*As imagens foram partilhadas nas redes sociais e autoridades confirmam ocorrências na sequência da queda de precipitação intensa.*





© Reprodução | Facebook | Meteo Trás os Montes





11/08/20 22:16 ‧ Há 1 Hora por Filipa Matias Pereira 
	


País Mau tempo
A chuva intensa que caiu, ao final da tarde desta terça-feira, em Chaves, Vila Real, deixou as ruas alagadas. O cenário, atípico para o mês de agosto, levou os internautas a partilharem imagens nas redes sociais. 


Alguns utilizadores dão inclusive conta da queda de granizo em algumas regiões da cidade. 

Ao Notícias ao Minuto, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Vila Real confirmou a queda de chuva intensa na região, que motivou algumas ocorrências, pese embora sem gravidade. 

Fique com algumas das imagens partilhadas na rede social Facebook:


----------



## TxMxR (12 Ago 2020 às 00:34)

Tonton disse:


> Malandros, só a desejarem as desgraças, não querem só dar cabo das terras de Espanha, como já as trouxeram para as portuguesas...
> 
> Desculpa, companheiro TxMxR mas não resisti a ironizar um pouco, já que não dei por outros membros estarem assim a desejar catástrofes...



Não há nada que pedir desculpa, não fiquei ofendido, e acho que também não ofendi ninguém. 

Não está ninguém a desejar catástrofes (que eu veja) mas vê-se sempre muita gente a queixar que passa tudo ao lado, que nunca há "animação", que têm pena de já não haver tempestades a sério e que deviam vir mais furacões e coisas do género.

Sinceramente se não houvesse risco até eu queria cá isso tudo mas, infelizmente, o risco existe, e acho que é de mau tom andar sempre aí gente a implorar coisas do estilo. Como referi acima sei que não serve de nada, e que por mais que se peça, o que vem é o que vem, só acho que fica mal e é um bocado imaturo.
Se um dia for a casa deles a cair (esperemos que não) certamente mudam de conversa.

Mas pronto, apesar da minha opinião ser a que é, cada um é livre de desejar aquilo que bem entender, não quero interferir na liberdade dos outros.


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Ago 2020 às 08:54)

Também há aqueles   que querem sol o ano todo . A maturidade desses também deixa muito a desejar .


----------



## TxMxR (12 Ago 2020 às 10:03)

Crazyrain disse:


> Também há aqueles   que querem sol o ano todo . A maturidade desses também deixa muito a desejar .



Concordo. Tem que haver equilíbrio.


----------



## Ruiamaro (12 Ago 2020 às 14:05)

TxMxR disse:


> Mas têm de vontade de ter gente a passar por isto, é?
> Às vezes vejo por aí gente a desejar furacões e trovoadas intensas e tornados.. não entendo. Parecem crianças sinceramente. Pode ser muito bonito de ver, mas é no YouTube, não é por cima das nossas casas. Ainda bem que passou quase tudo ao lado. Se a vontade de ver isto é assim tão grande peguem no vosso carrinho e vão ver.
> Bem sei que a natureza não segue a vontade de ninguém mas indirectamente não deixam de estar a desejar mal aos outros e a vocês mesmos.


Eu só queria meia hora de trovoada forte, e chuva, se isso é desejar mal a alguém...


----------



## remember (12 Ago 2020 às 14:36)

TxMxR disse:


> Concordo. Tem que haver equilíbrio.


Tal e qual... Vê-se com cada choradeira por aqui que às vezes até cansa!!! Sou adepto de todas as estações do Ano, apesar de tolerar pouco o frio, mesmo por saúde, neste caso frieiras lol há-de haver pessoas com problemas mais sérios que o meu claro. Mesmo assim, não é por isso que deixo de gostar do Inverno, nada que o  desporto não ajude, este ano safei-me delas, graças a umas corridinhas

Isto é o que já tanta vez aqui foi falado, diferenças há-de haver sempre entre o Norte, Sul, interior e litoral, ponto!

Agora, andarem aí sempre a queixar-se disto e daquilo, seca sempre houve, mais forte nuns anos do que noutros, mas sempre houve... Anos mais frios, mais chuvosos, quem diz mais também pode dizer o contrário(menos) e é isso mesmo que faz com que todos nós sintamos admiração por esta ciência e tudo o que está relacionada com a mesma. Todos nós temos liberdade para escrever, opinar etc.

Para mim e lá está para mim, tirando um dia ou outro tem sido um verão estranho, a nortada parece estar mais forte, as noites estão frescas, os dias até nem tem sido muito quentes, claro há o outro lado, ou outros se assim quisermos, com dias de calor a fio... 

basta pensar num aspecto em tantos, para percebemos a dinâmica desta ciência, se num determinado local às vezes existem mais de X ° de mínima ou máxima a tão pouca distância, existem também inúmeros factores que influenciam essa diferença. Para terminar ainda bem que os meus/nossos gostos não afectam a meteorologia, por enquanto... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruiamaro (12 Ago 2020 às 15:03)

remember disse:


> Tal e qual... Vê-se com cada choradeira por aqui que às vezes até cansa!!! Sou adepto de todas as estações do Ano, apesar de tolerar pouco o frio, mesmo por saúde, neste caso frieiras lol há-de haver pessoas com problemas mais sérios que o meu claro. Mesmo assim, não é por isso que deixo de gostar do Inverno, nada que o  desporto não ajude, este ano safei-me delas, graças a umas corridinhas
> 
> Isto é o que já tanta vez aqui foi falado, diferenças há-de haver sempre entre o Norte, Sul, interior e litoral, ponto!
> 
> ...


Eu também gosto do verao, só não gosto aqueles dias com mais de 35°c.
Ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão era mais um motivo de guerra, uns queriam calor, outros frio, outros sol, outros chuva e por aí.


----------



## TxMxR (12 Ago 2020 às 15:44)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Eu só queria meia hora de trovoada forte, e chuva, se isso é desejar mal a alguém...



Eu sei que ninguém, de mente sã, deseja mal aos outros, só disse que o desejam indirectamente em algumas situações. Infelizmente já vi trovoada forte fazer muitos estragos em 5 minutos, quanto mais em meia hora.




remember disse:


> Tal e qual... Vê-se com cada choradeira por aqui que às vezes até cansa!!! Sou adepto de todas as estações do Ano, apesar de tolerar pouco o frio, mesmo por saúde, neste caso frieiras lol há-de haver pessoas com problemas mais sérios que o meu claro. Mesmo assim, não é por isso que deixo de gostar do Inverno



Pois, eu problemas de saúde não tenho mas moro no distrito de Viseu que parece que é o íman meteorológico de Portugal Continental, salvo raras excepções não escapamos a nada... downbursts, sting jets, flash floods, tornados, vem cá parar um pouco de tudo à minha zona. Obviamente nada disso é exclusivo a esta zona e há zonas mais afetadas em certos eventos mas raramente são afetadas por todos os eventos, já aqui, pode-se dizer o contrário na maioria dos anos portanto já estou, infelizmente, habituado e bem servido  E não quero revelar a minha localização mas quando houver um evento grande vejam no distrito de Viseu qual a zona com rajada mais forte ou maior valor de precipitação que não é longe de mim de certeza 



remember disse:


> Para terminar ainda bem que os meus/nossos gostos não afectam a meteorologia, por enquanto...



A ser uma coisa bem feita até que nem era mau de todo.. tempo ameno nas zonas habitadas, chuva abundante onde fizesse falta e uns bons eventos extremos para quem quisesse ver em zonas remotas. Era mais um ponto de turismo no Alentejo e neve na Estrela o ano inteiro


----------



## jonsered (12 Ago 2020 às 15:50)

E pronto... está decretado mais um fiasco num evento de trovoadas. Sempre foi e sempre será.
Tanto que o IPMA, que tinha esta manhã emitido aviso laranja para precipitação para os distritos do nordeste, acabou por cessar todos os avisos ao início da tarde que estavam em vigor. É sempre a mesma miséria. Sempre foi e sempre será.


----------



## jonsered (12 Ago 2020 às 16:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas há uma questão: a Galiza não tem propriamente o efeito de continentalidade que o Levante ou Castela têm. A Galiza desta vez teve sorte porque as trovoadas formaram-se num "arco" a uma certa distância do centro da cut-off e circundando Portugal. Mas lá está, não passa de sorte, sorte essa que também já a tivemos por aqui também...



Tal como a Galiza, Portugal também não tem propriamente esse efeito de continentalidade, excetuando de alguma forma o planalto mirandês e a parte oriental do distrito de Bragança. Mas já houve inúmeros casos de células e SCMs (este ano já perdi a conta a esses casos) a formarem-se no Gerês e no Montesinho e essas mesmas células/SCMs expandirem-se para norte e adquirirem ecos vermelhos e roxos em pleno centro da Galiza. E nós, no nosso retângulo, ficamos como sempre a ver navios e a chuchar no dedo. Porque será???


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2020 às 17:21)

jonsered disse:


> Tal como a Galiza, Portugal também não tem propriamente esse efeito de continentalidade, excetuando de alguma forma o planalto mirandês e a parte oriental do distrito de Bragança. Mas já houve inúmeros casos de células e SCMs (este ano já perdi a conta a esses casos) a formarem-se no Gerês e no Montesinho e essas mesmas células/SCMs expandirem-se para norte e adquirirem ecos vermelhos e roxos em pleno centro da Galiza. E nós, no nosso retângulo, ficamos como sempre a ver navios e a chuchar no dedo. Porque será???


Mas também já tivemos casos em que as células formaram-se no Alentejo e adquiriram ecos vermelhos e roxos na Beira Baixa ou na Península de Setúbal. Acho que não há razão de queixa... Aliás, até diria que este ano tivemos já mais eventos de trovoada que nos dois anos anteriores juntos, pelo menos na minha região. Desde abril tem sido múltiplas vezes a bombar!!!


----------



## Ruiamaro (12 Ago 2020 às 17:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas também já tivemos casos em que as células formaram-se no Alentejo e adquiriram ecos vermelhos e roxos na Beira Baixa ou na Península de Setúbal. Acho que não há razão de queixa... Aliás, até diria que este ano tivemos já mais eventos de trovoada que nos dois anos anteriores juntos, pelo menos na minha região. Desde abril tem sido múltiplas vezes a bombar!!!


Sempre a bombar? Mas quantos dias de trovoada levas este ano? Devem-se contar pelos dedos de uma mão...
Ate eu aqui no Alentejo me que queixo, e costuma haver mais trovoadas aqui do que aí.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2020 às 18:14)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Sempre a bombar? Mas quantos dias de trovoada levas este ano? Devem-se contar pelos dedos de uma mão...
> Ate eu aqui no Alentejo me que queixo, e costuma haver mais trovoadas aqui do que aí.


Em 2019 apenas tive um dia com trovoada, e foi somente um trovão, já que a trovoada ocorreu no Mar da Palha. Em 2018 apenas tive três dias com trovoada, um em março, outro em junho e outro em novembro. Este ano já lá vão uns quantos dias desde o início do ano: três em abril, três em maio e um em julho. Por isso é que não estou descontente...


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2020 às 19:53)

O GEM até que tem algumas semelhanças com o GFS... mas daí achar que vai aparecer um furacão...


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2020 às 23:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Em 2019 apenas tive um dia com trovoada, e foi somente um trovão, já que a trovoada ocorreu no Mar da Palha. Em 2020 apenas tive três dias com trovoada, um em março, outro em junho e outro em novembro. Este ano já lá vão uns quantos dias desde o início do ano: três em abril, três em maio e um em julho. Por isso é que não estou descontente...



Querias dizer 2018 em vez de 2019 e 2019 em vez de 2020, certo?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2020 às 00:14)

belem disse:


> Querias dizer 2018 em vez de 2019 e 2019 em vez de 2020, certo?


Erro meu... Era 2018 em vez de 2020! 
Já corrigi!


----------



## Ruiamaro (13 Ago 2020 às 11:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Em 2019 apenas tive um dia com trovoada, e foi somente um trovão, já que a trovoada ocorreu no Mar da Palha. Em 2018 apenas tive três dias com trovoada, um em março, outro em junho e outro em novembro. Este ano já lá vão uns quantos dias desde o início do ano: três em abril, três em maio e um em julho. Por isso é que não estou descontente...


Ah ok... tendo em conta a zona, até nem está mau.
E parece que o único evento de trovoadas este mês, foi na terça-feira no Nordeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2020 às 12:32)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Ah ok... tendo em conta a zona, até nem está mau.
> E parece que o único evento de trovoadas este mês, foi na terça-feira no Nordeste.



Estas são as médias em termos de nº dias com trovoada no mês de Agosto, como moras em Estremoz que fica a meio caminho entre Évora e Elvas e consultando as fichas climatológicas, Évora tem uma média de 0.7 em Agosto e Elvas tem uma média de 0.2 dias em Agosto, logo Estremoz deve ter uma média de 0.4/0.5, portanto não é muito habitual fazer trovoada em Agosto na tua zona. 

Antigamente, é que era trovoadas depois vamos a ver as médias e afinal não é bem assim.


----------



## Ruiamaro (13 Ago 2020 às 12:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estas são as médias em termos de nº dias com trovoada no mês de Agosto, como moras em Estremoz que fica a meio caminho entre Évora e Elvas e consultando as fichas climatológicas, Évora tem uma média de 0.7 em Agosto e Elvas tem uma média de 0.2 dias em Agosto, logo Estremoz deve ter uma média de 0.4/0.5, portanto não é muito habitual fazer trovoada em Agosto na tua zona.
> 
> Antigamente, é que era trovoadas depois vamos a ver as médias e afinal não é bem assim.


Também não é muito habitual ter em Fevereiro dias a fio com temperaturas acima dos 20°c, também não é habitual no último mês e meio ter temperaturas superiores a 35°c durante semanas, porque raio não pode haver um evento de trovoadas que não seja assim tão habitual?


----------



## jonsered (13 Ago 2020 às 16:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas também já tivemos casos em que as células formaram-se no Alentejo e adquiriram ecos vermelhos e roxos na Beira Baixa ou na Península de Setúbal. Acho que não há razão de queixa... Aliás, até diria que este ano tivemos já mais eventos de trovoada que nos dois anos anteriores juntos, pelo menos na minha região. Desde abril tem sido múltiplas vezes a bombar!!!



Pois, tendo em conta a média anual de trovoadas na tua zona, até não está nada mal...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2020 às 16:23)

Eu sei que o pessoal gosta de uma boa trovoada de verão, mas é preciso não nos esquecermos do clima em que estamos. Embora fosse "fixe" para alguns, não é suposto acontecerem 10 dias de trovoada em Lisboa ou no Porto por verão...


----------



## jonsered (13 Ago 2020 às 16:27)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Ah ok... tendo em conta a zona, até nem está mau.
> E parece que o único evento de trovoadas este mês, foi na terça-feira no Nordeste.



E mesmo no nordeste foi um fiasco, no que diz respeito à precipitação.
A chuva e a trovoada que houve em Chaves e que afetou parcialmente o concelho vizinho de Valpaços deveu-se a uma célula muito localizada precisamente sobre a área da cidade, tendo sido esta a zona mais afetada do concelho pela intempérie. 
Porque de resto, nos outros municípios limítrofes a oeste e a sul (Montalegre, Boticas, Ribeira de Pena, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Vila Real) não caiu uma pinga. Até em Vidago, que já pertence a Chaves, não caiu uma gota sequer. E a 20 km para norte foi o caos que se viu. 
O mesmo aconteceu igualmente em Bragança, uma célula também ela bastante localizada. Porque de resto algumas localidades do distrito também não viram uma pinga sequer.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2020 às 16:48)

*Guarda e Beja são os distritos com mais quedas de raios em Portugal*

Dados são de um estudo do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. Em comparação com os valores registados na Europa, "Portugal apresenta valores muito baixos".

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...-mais-quedas-de-raios-em-portugal-1815715/amp


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2020 às 21:40)

Coisas da nossa localização bem marítima. Nada a fazer se não erguer montanhas de 3000m um pouco por todo o país ou ir para Espanha


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2020 às 22:57)

Cesar disse:


> Começa  a cheirar ão  Outono.


O verão está longe de estar terminado...


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Ago 2020 às 00:57)

sim tens razão @Cesar  o Agosto tá perdido... se ja nao vierem extremos em agosto ja nao vale a pena virem em setembro, em setembro pode ja vir chuva e trovoada


----------



## RStorm (15 Ago 2020 às 15:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não devem ser inéditos estes acumulados no Norte em agosto, mas o que é inédito é a forma como esses acumulados vão surgir. Os modelos apontam para uma sucessão de frentes até relativamente fortes, e essa é uma situação rara para agosto. Veremos como as coisas evoluem...



Pode ser que seja um bom sinal para o arranque do outono  Mas no entanto não deixas de ter razão, parece ser uma situação um pouco rara nesta altura


----------



## RStorm (15 Ago 2020 às 15:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mas também já tivemos casos em que as células formaram-se no Alentejo e adquiriram ecos vermelhos e roxos na Beira Baixa ou na Península de Setúbal. Acho que não há razão de queixa... Aliás, até diria que este ano tivemos já mais eventos de trovoada que nos dois anos anteriores juntos, pelo menos na minha região. Desde abril tem sido múltiplas vezes a bombar!!!


Eu que o diga, este ano o Montijo tem sido um "íman" a estes fenómenos  Tanto tempo que me queixei pela sua ausência e finalmente saiu-me a sorte grande. Como o diziam os mais antigos: Quem não chora, não mama


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2020 às 19:46)

Esperamos que venha a chuva depressa, antes que tudo se transforme em deserto.


----------



## remember (15 Ago 2020 às 22:51)

Cesar disse:


> Esperamos que venha a chuva depressa, antes que tudo se transforme em deserto.


Lol depois pedem o calor no Outono? É a mesma coisa que pedir calor quando deve chover... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (15 Ago 2020 às 23:29)

Nada disso pode acontecer o que aconteceu em 2017 tudo a ardere nao queremos isso pois não.


----------



## remember (15 Ago 2020 às 23:37)

Cesar disse:


> Nada disso pode acontecer o que aconteceu em 2017 tudo a ardere nao queremos isso pois não.


Ninguém está a dizer isso, mas sendo a altura mais quente do Ano, é isso que se espera, acho... Ainda hoje em conversa com o meu sogro, dizia ele para mim, isto nem parece Agosto, os dias andam esquesitos as noites frias... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2020 às 23:41)

remember disse:


> Ninguém está a dizer isso, mas sendo a altura mais quente do Ano, é isso que se espera, acho... Ainda hoje em conversa com o meu sogro, dizia ele para mim, isto nem parece Agosto, os dias andam esquesitos as noites frias...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Também convém recordar que este ano, já batemos recordes absolutos de calor em 3 meses, não vejo qual é o "drama", das temperaturas agora estarem ligeiramente abaixo da média, tal como já disse, o verão está longe de estar terminado, e o calor ainda vai regressar.


----------



## remember (15 Ago 2020 às 23:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também convém recordar que este ano, já batemos recordes absolutos de calor em 3 meses, não vejo qual é o "drama", das temperaturas agora estarem ligeiramente abaixo da média, tal como já disse, o verão está longe de estar terminado, e o calor ainda vai regressar.


O drama não está em temperaturas, mas sim em pedirem chuva, na altura do ano que digamos é das mais estáveis...  Bateram? Onde? So se for  no interior...

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2020 às 00:54)

remember disse:


> O drama não está em temperaturas, mas sim em pedirem chuva, na altura do ano que digamos é das mais estáveis...  *Bateram? Onde? So se for no interior...*
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Fevereiro mais quente desde que há registos, maio mais quente de que há registos, julho mais quente de que há registos - será preciso dizer mais?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2020 às 01:02)

remember disse:


> Ninguém está a dizer isso, mas sendo a altura mais quente do Ano, é isso que se espera, acho... Ainda hoje em conversa com o meu sogro, dizia ele para mim, isto nem parece Agosto, os dias andam esquesitos as noites frias...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


As noites andam frias? Ó @remember, a média de temperaturas mínimas por esta altura do ano é de 17°C, não vejo onde anda o frio. Se querem temperaturas tropicais em abundância, podem sempre ir para o Sotavento Algarvio ou para o Mediterrâneo, por lá por vezes é em quase todo o verão... 
Sobre os dias esquisitos, queria salientar que a máxima em Lisboa tem estado desde início de agosto sempre próxima ou acima da média de 27°C (na realidade só hoje é que esteve ligeiramente abaixo). Literalmente estamos a ter um dos verões mais quentes de sempre e sinceramente não esperava críticas sobre o verão ser frio ou não estar a haver verão, contudo há sempre um inconformado em cada esquina...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 01:33)

Que agosto mais deprimente....
O mês que é suposto estar bom tempo estável e convidativo está totalmente o inverso...

Ainda leio aqui posts a pedir chuva abundante 

A lei da compensação virá concerteza!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Ago 2020 às 01:45)

Existem aqui comentários simplesmente surreais. 
A primeira quinzena de Agosto vai terminar muito acima da média, e da 2a metade para já tempo mais fresco so se vê até terça feira.
É olha que engraçado que estes últimos dias até têm estado temperaturas normais para a época!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 01:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Existem aqui comentários simplesmente surreais.
> A primeira quinzena de Agosto vai terminar muito acima da média, e da 2a metade para já tempo mais fresco so se vê até terça feira.
> É olha que engraçado que estes últimos dias até têm estado temperaturas normais para a época!


Não brinques com coisas sérias nem generalizes...
Falo do litoral norte e nos sabemos bem o que passamos agora não me venham com merdas de históricos e afins pq tem sido uma verdadeira aberração este mês de agosto.

Salvaram-se os primeiros dias de resto foi para esquecer e assim continuará..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Ago 2020 às 02:07)

Bem junto a costa sim, mas avançando ligeiramente para o interior as temperaturas estão bem acima da média. 
Nos próximos dias sim teremos uma importante anomalia negativa nas temperaturas!


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2020 às 05:00)

Realmente , os meses de que falas, apenas 2 foram notícia em Portugal, basta ver as notícias e acredito que venham a ser muitos mais, com as alterações que vivemos atualmente...quanto ao terceiro, não encontrei notícias de nada a não ser mundialmente e assim continuará a ser, caminhamos para recordes tanto positivos como negativos com o "trato" que vamos dando ao planeta!!!

E não venham com médias que os meses sempre tiveram oscilações e sempre terão, a todos os níveis!!! Isso é tudo muito discutível.

Críticas hão-de haver sempre, somos livres de pensar e falar naquilo que entendermos, e ainda bem que as há, olha já agora quando te vieres queixar do nevoeiro dias a fio e do vento aceita que é melhor, faz parte da "média"... Como tanto o apregoas.

Por último não andei contigo na escola, ó... E pronto, por mim está tudo esclarecido, como disse noutro post anterior, diferenças sempre haverão entre o norte, sul, este e oeste e ainda bem!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2020 às 09:59)




----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 10:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ainda leio aqui posts a pedir chuva abundante
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Claro que há pessoal a pedir chuva, há muitas zonas em seca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 10:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Claro que há pessoal a pedir chuva, há muitas zonas em seca.


Nesta fase só provocaria prejuízos..
Todos sabemos que a localização geográfica não é favorável para esse fim apesar que neste ano tivemos os meses de fevereiro e março bem chuvosos.

Querem chuva abundante esperem pelos meses de novembro e dezembro!

O ano passado fiz uma prova de btt na gralheira as pessoas queixavam se que não viam o sol há meses e chovia horas e horas sem parar agora pensem...
Agora pensem...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 10:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nesta fase só provocaria prejuízos..
> Todos sabemos que a localização geográfica não é favorável para esse fim apesar que neste ano tivemos os meses de fevereiro e março bem chuvosos.
> 
> Querem chuva abundante esperem pelos meses de novembro e dezembro!
> ...


O quê? Fevereiro foi super seco.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Ago 2020 às 11:33)

Pedir chuva nesta altura não faz sentido. 
Em relação às previsões vamos continuar com tempo mais fresco, e posteriormente temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente acima do normal!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 12:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> O quê? Fevereiro foi super seco.


Super seco abaixo do Tejo..


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 12:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Super seco abaixo do Tejo..
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


, foi seco em todo o país, e houve locais a chegar aos 27°c.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1

Se calhar é melhor ter temperaturas de mais de 20°c dias a fio no inverno, como aconteceu em Fevereiro, do que haver 2 ou 3 dias de chuva no verão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 12:26)

"Nos dias 1, 2, 16, 17, 29 e nos períodos 7-13 e 25-27, devido à aproximação e passagem superfícies 
frontais, ocorreu precipitação, sob a forma de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas 
regiões Norte e Centro. Nestas regiões a precipitação foi fraca a moderada sendo, por vezes, forte 
quer no litoral no dia 8 quer a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela no dia 29. Neste 
último dia, ocorreram aguaceiros de neve, em geral fracos, nas zonas mais elevadas da Serra da 
Estrela a partir da tarde."







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 12:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Nos dias 1, 2, 16, 17, 29 e nos períodos 7-13 e 25-27, devido à aproximação e passagem superfícies
> frontais, ocorreu precipitação, sob a forma de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas
> regiões Norte e Centro. Nestas regiões a precipitação foi fraca a moderada sendo, por vezes, forte
> quer no litoral no dia 8 quer a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela no dia 29. Neste
> ...


Como tinha dito super seco a sul do Tejo


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 12:30)

Fico-me por aqui, não vale a pena continuar com esta conversa.


----------



## Ruiamaro (16 Ago 2020 às 12:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Super seco abaixo do Tejo..
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Fevereiro foi muito quente e seco, andei vários dias de manga curta.


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2020 às 12:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não brinques com coisas sérias nem generalizes...
> Falo do litoral norte e nos sabemos bem o que passamos agora não me venham com merdas de históricos e afins pq tem sido uma verdadeira aberração este mês de agosto.
> 
> Salvaram-se os primeiros dias de resto foi para esquecer e assim continuará..
> ...


Ontem corri as praias todas do Porto a Espinho. Calor, muita gente, temperaturas mais que normais para aquilo que é o habitual... 
Portanto é preferível médias e históricos do que impressões. As duas primeiras são factuais a última nem por isso.

Por fim mais cuidado na linguagem. Isto é um fórum de discussão descontraída mas existem alguns limites. Aplica-se a todos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2020 às 12:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Nos dias 1, 2, 16, 17, 29 e nos períodos 7-13 e 25-27, devido à aproximação e passagem superfícies
> frontais, ocorreu precipitação, sob a forma de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas
> regiões Norte e Centro. Nestas regiões a precipitação foi fraca a moderada sendo, por vezes, forte
> quer no litoral no dia 8 quer a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela no dia 29. Neste
> ...


Então e o mapa que está ao lado desse já não convém? Se olhares para ele, nenhuma região atingiu os 100% da média, portanto não, não foi só seco a Sul do Tejo.
Realmente, é uma fartura chover 2 ou 3 dias em fevereiro.
A lenga-lenga é sempre a mesma. Esta semana vai ser o fim do mundo porque está prevista chuva para o Litoral Norte, mas é uma coisa que até costuma ou costumava ocorrer em Agosto e ainda mais nessa zona. Se não gostas, também não é a reclamar aqui que isso vai mudar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 13:07)

vitamos disse:


> Ontem corri as praias todas do Porto a Espinho. Calor, muita gente, temperaturas mais que normais para aquilo que é o habitual...
> Portanto é preferível médias e históricos do que impressões. As duas primeiras são factuais a última nem por isso.
> 
> Por fim mais cuidado na linguagem. Isto é um fórum de discussão descontraída mas existem alguns limites. Aplica-se a todos.


Porra deve ser dos poucos a dizer que estava calor nas praias... 
Um total desfasamento da realidade mas ok.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 13:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Então e o mapa que está ao lado desse já não convém? Se olhares para ele, nenhuma região atingiu os 100% da média, portanto não, não foi só seco a Sul do Tejo.
> Realmente, é uma fartura chover 2 ou 3 dias em fevereiro.
> A lenga-lenga é sempre a mesma. Esta semana vai ser o fim do mundo porque está prevista chuva para o Litoral Norte, mas é uma coisa que até costuma ou costumava ocorrer em Agosto e ainda mais nessa zona. Se não gostas, também não é a reclamar aqui que isso vai mudar.


Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.

Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 13:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este tópico destina-se ao seguimento meteorológico do tipo "conversa de café", que não pertence aos tópicos de seguimento das regiões do país.
> 
> Desabafos, críticas, desejos, e outro tipo de conversa que não se enquadre nos outros seguimentos enquadra-se só e apenas neste tópico
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


"Nos dias 1, 2, 16, 17, 29 e nos períodos 7-13 e 25-27, devido à aproximação e passagem superfícies
frontais, ocorreu precipitação, sob a forma de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro."

Extremamente seco para mim é não chover....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (16 Ago 2020 às 13:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Porra deve ser dos poucos a dizer que estava calor nas praias...
> Um total desfasamento da realidade mas ok.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



A sensação que tens, não corresponde à realidade...

Se houve anomalia negativa em Agosto, não foi no litoral Norte:


----------



## Ruiamaro (16 Ago 2020 às 13:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Nos dias 1, 2, 16, 17, 29 e nos períodos 7-13 e 25-27, devido à aproximação e passagem superfícies
> frontais, ocorreu precipitação, sob a forma de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas
> regiões Norte e Centro."
> 
> ...


A tua ignorância é de bradar ao céus.
Ainda bem que não trabalhas no IPMA, senão enganavas o pessoal ao dizer que os meses eram todos chuvosos.
Chove 1 dia, choras, não estão 30°c, parece que é o fim do.mundo, basicamente estás sempre na lamúria


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2020 às 13:37)

Mais uma vez apela-se a um maior cuidado na forma como falam com os restantes membros do fórum...


----------



## jonsered (16 Ago 2020 às 13:56)

Fevereiro foi super seco no interior Norte e Centro e em toda a região Sul, com precipitações que nem sequer atingiram os 25% de média. Março e abril, principalmente este último, esses sim foram meses chuvosos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 14:25)

Nem vale a pena.
Desculpem mas a palha está muito cara...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (16 Ago 2020 às 16:39)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nem vale a pena.
> Desculpem mas a palha está muito cara...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Assim, é fácil: regurgitar umas baboseiras, e depois fazer de conta que se está a falar com a família....


----------



## microcris (16 Ago 2020 às 17:30)

O utilizador está a chorar em cima do choro de muitos outros utilizadores que todos os dias vêm cá chorar por causa da temperatura ou porque devia estar a chover a potes.
Da mesma forma que o pessoal é "simpático" para os utilizadores que pedem frio e chuva no inverno, podiam também ser simpáticos para os utilizadores que pedem tempo quente no verão.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 17:49)

Realmente aqui falam muito nas médias, comparem com as médias de 81 2010 e aí poderemos falar. Parecem o IPMA sempre com a treta das médias de 71 2000 que estão completamente fora da realidade e foram das décadas mais frias desde que há registo(as de 70 e 80). Por isso por favor, não me venham com a treta que Lisboa tem média de 27 ºC de máxima para este mês que é completamente falso na realidade actual.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 17:49)

Tonton disse:


> Assim, é fácil: regurgitar umas baboseiras, e depois fazer de conta que se está a falar com a família....


Estou a dizer alguma mentira?
Fevereiro foi extremamente seco quando a maioria dos dias choveu...
Enfim.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 17:51)

1337 disse:


> Realmente aqui falam muito nas médias, comparem com as médias de 81 2010 e aí poderemos falar. Parecem o IPMA sempre com a treta das médias de 71 2000 que estão completamente fora da realidade e foram das décadas mais frias desde que há registo(as de 70 e 80). Por isso por favor, não me venham com a treta que Lisboa tem média de 27 ºC de máxima para este mês que é completamente falso na realidade actual.


Sem tirar nem por...
O clima há muito que está a mudar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2020 às 17:57)

1337 disse:


> Realmente aqui falam muito nas médias, comparem com as médias de 81 2010 e aí poderemos falar. Parecem o IPMA sempre com a treta das médias de 71 2000 que estão completamente fora da realidade e foram das décadas mais frias desde que há registo(as de 70 e 80). Por isso por favor, não me venham com a treta que Lisboa tem média de 27 ºC de máxima para este mês que é completamente falso na realidade actual.


*Médias 1981-2010 em Lisboa*
- Julho: 27,9ºC (+0,4 que no período 1971-2000)
- Agosto: 28,3ºC (+0,5 que no período 1971-2000)

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisboa#Clima
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/#535


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2020 às 17:59)

Num fórum de interessados em meteorologia certas coisas não devem ser levadas assim com tanta ligeireza. O fevereiro de 2020 foi o 5º mais seco dos último 90 anos. Muitas dos disparates que aqui se colocam facilmente se evitavam se consultassem o site do IPMA, por exemplo.

E voltamos a avisar, aqui é possível a troca de opiniões, mas de forma civilizada.


----------



## Tonton (16 Ago 2020 às 18:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sem tirar nem por...
> O clima há muito que está a mudar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



É verdade, e, assim sendo, não podemos querer forçar como normais novas médias retiradas da situação anormal...

Já percebi o que queres dizer com a chuva de Fevereiro, é mais um caso de olhares só para o próprio umbigo.
Na realidade, a tua zona foi quase a única onde choveu alguma coisa de assinalável:


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2020 às 18:16)

O mês de julho aumentou em Portugal cerca de 0,45 ºC entre 1971-00 e 1991-20, nem é dos meses onde o aquecimento é mais escandaloso e houve até alguns julhos relativamente frios nos últimos 10/15 anos, mas o julho deste ano foi ridiculamente quente e pulverizou o recorde de 1989, e então a temperatura máxima esteve mais de 1 ºC acima do anterior valor mais alto. Portanto não, mesmo comparando com os últimos anos não foi um mês de julho fresco, nem sequer normal, foi muito quente na mesma


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 18:19)

Tonton disse:


> É verdade, e, assim sendo, não podemos querer forçar como normais novas médias retiradas da situação anormal...
> 
> Já percebi o que queres dizer com a chuva de Fevereiro, é mais um caso de olhares só para o próprio umbigo.
> Na realidade, a tua zona foi quase a única onde choveu alguma coisa de assinalável:


Lógico que não generalizo e que baseio na área do grande Porto.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 18:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *Médias 1981-2010 em Lisboa*
> - Julho: 27,9ºC (+0,4 que no período 1971-2000)
> - Agosto: 28,3ºC (+0,5 que no período 1971-2000)
> 
> ...


27ºC para 28.3ºC é uma diferença bastante grande , digo eu


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 18:37)

N_Fig disse:


> O mês de julho aumentou em Portugal cerca de 0,45 ºC entre 1971-00 e 1991-20, nem é dos meses onde o aquecimento é mais escandaloso e houve até alguns julhos relativamente frios nos últimos 10/15 anos, mas o julho deste ano foi ridiculamente quente e pulverizou o recorde de 1989, e então a temperatura máxima esteve mais de 1 ºC acima do anterior valor mais alto. Portanto não, mesmo comparando com os últimos anos não foi um mês de julho fresco, nem sequer normal, foi muito quente na mesma


O user em questão queixa-se de Agosto, nunca falou no Julho. Obviamente quem disser que este mês de Julho não foi quente é de ignorância pura.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 18:41)

1337 disse:


> Obviamente quem disser que este mês de Julho não foi quente é de ignorância pura.


Do mesmo modo, quem disser que Fevereiro não foi quente e seco, quando tivemos dias a fio com temperaturas superiores a 20°c, também é ignorância pura.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Do mesmo modo, quem disser que Fevereiro não foi quente e seco, quando tivemos dias a fio com temperaturas superiores a 20°c, também é ignorância pura.


A sul do Tejo.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2020 às 19:15)

1337 disse:


> O user em questão queixa-se de Agosto, nunca falou no Julho. Obviamente quem disser que este mês de Julho não foi quente é de ignorância pura.


Sim, mas algumas queixas que tenho visto (também fora do fórum) são que o verão em geral está a ser muito fraco...


Charlie Moreira disse:


> A sul do Tejo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


A sul e a norte... No litoral norte foi apenas "bem seco" e não "choveu tão pouco que parecia verão", mas é só isso


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 19:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A sul do Tejo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Outra vez arroz?
Não vale a pena, para ti só é seco o mês, se tiver 0mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 20:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Outra vez arroz?
> Não vale a pena, para ti só é seco o mês, se tiver 0mm.


Custou chegar mas conseguiste seco é seco!


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 20:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Custou chegar mas conseguiste seco é seco!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Ah ok... se tiveres 0,1mm, o mês é chuvoso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 20:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ah ok... se tiveres 0,1mm, o mês é chuvoso.


Já não é seco.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 20:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já não é seco.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2020 às 20:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já não é seco.



Concordo, não é seco mas sim extremamente seco, a não ser que se viva no deserto, aí um mês com 0 mm nem é seco nem molhado é normal....  ou seja faz parte dos ( muitos ) mêses secos dessa região, mas não é seco porque é normal ser seco, portanto...é um mês normal dentro da secura ou seja não deixa de ser seco, mas uma secura normal... se choverem  5 mm nesse mês seco normal, então passa a ser um mês chuvoso


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2020 às 21:02)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, não é seco mas sim extremamente seco, a não ser que se viva no deserto, aí um mês com 0 mm nem é seco nem molhado é normal....



Como os bebés se acordam com a fralda seca logo têm o rabinho seco, agora se ocorrer 0.1 mm já é capaz de terem a fralda molhada, logo já não é seco.


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

vitamos disse:


> Portanto é preferível médias e históricos do que impressões. As duas primeiras são factuais a última nem por isso.



Acho que aqui está tudo dito.

As impressões são sempre baseadas nos extremos, lembramo-nos muito mais do que é atípico.
E por isso ouvimos por aí "Ah falam do calor, mas lembro-me na década de 80, de dias muitíssimo quentes." Claro, lembram-se dos dias quentes, fica difícil é ter ideia do número de dias quentes, e que valores foram atingidos (Se não consultam a meteorologia diariamente/ou tenham uma estação meteorológica).

Por isso é que interessa olhar a médias/máximos/records/percentis etc...

Quando se começa a entrar no campo da opinião "Médias e olhar para 30 anos, pouco interessa", então tudo passa a ser discutível, e torna-se impossível ter um diálogo minimamente científico. Fica tudo na base do hipotético. E sim, só as médias não são tudo, mas que é muito relevante lá isso é. Dá uma boa ideia geral do que aconteceu nessa década ou período de 30 anos.

Outra questão algo bizarra é ainda lermos/ouvirmos - "O clima sempre se alterou no tempo", como desculpa (dito de forma clara ou implícita) para dizer que o homem não tem influência nenhuma nessas alterações.

Sim, o clima sempre esteve em mudança. Antes do homem também obviamente. O que não quer dizer, que nós agora também não tenhamos influência nessas alterações. Desculpar sempre a influência humana nas alterações do clima, com a desculpa que o clima sempre se alterou, já passou à história... E também não se espera que vá aquecer em todos os meses, em todos os locais do mundo. Por exemplo, no litoral oeste, em Julho, quem sabe não vai arrefecer? Com o aumento óbvio da temperatura que tem acontecido no interior, e ainda se o AA tiver maior predominância na zona dos Açores do que o normal, mais nortada será expectável, e possibilidade de em média, termos menos calor no litoral Norte e centro. Lá voltei eu a falar da média...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2020 às 21:12)

meteo disse:


> Sim, o clima sempre esteve em mudança. Antes do homem também obviamente. O que não quer dizer, que nós agora também não tenhamos influência nessas alterações. Desculpar sempre a influência humana nas alterações do clima, com a desculpa que o clima sempre se alterou, já passou à história... E também não se espera que vá aquecer em todos os meses, em todos os locais do mundo. Por exemplo, no litoral oeste, em Julho, quem sabe não vai arrefecer? Com o aumento óbvio da temperatura que tem acontecido no interior, e ainda se o AA tiver maior predominância na zona dos Açores do que o normal, mais nortada será expectável, e possibilidade de em média, termos menos calor no litoral Norte e centro. Lá voltei eu a falar da média...


Relativamente a este parágrafo, já aqui foi referido que a tendência é para que a Nortada se intensifique cada vez mais no Litoral, acompanhando também o aumento do calor no interior, o que faz sentido, pois, quanto mais calor está no interior, pior tempo está junto ao Litoral. Prova disso tem sido este ano.
Mas claro, irão surgir de vez em quando (principalmente nos meses de Maio e Setembro quando a Nortada não é tão intensa), temperaturas extremas também junto ao Litoral.
Faz parte e tal como quem vive no interior se tem de aguentar com o calor, quem vive no Litoral também se tem que habituar aos dias de vento e nublados em pleno verão e por muito mau que seja nuns sentidos, é melhor noutros. Já o calor extremo não traz benefícios nenhuns, na minha opinião.
É o clima que temos e o culpado do costume é o AA (), pois tudo depende da sua posição e cada vez está mais alterada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2020 às 21:42)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, não é seco mas sim extremamente seco, a não ser que se viva no deserto, aí um mês com 0 mm nem é seco nem molhado é normal....  ou seja faz parte dos ( muitos ) mêses secos dessa região, mas não é seco porque é normal ser seco, portanto...é um mês normal dentro da secura ou seja não deixa de ser seco, mas uma secura normal... se choverem  5 mm nesse mês seco normal, então passa a ser um mês chuvoso


Nem mais, como muitos dos utilizadores apelidam de deserto no sul do país.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (16 Ago 2020 às 22:20)

Tirando os dias frescos o que à  de novidades nos próximos  tempos pessoal.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 22:33)

Eu só não consigo perceber a razão do IPMA usar uma média tão antiga quando há uma média com mais de 10 anos mais recente. Não querendo ser tendencioso, será que o objetivo é dizer que todos os meses são mais quentes que o normal? Admira-me o mês de Junho ainda assim ter sido -0.1ºC mais fresco que o normal, numa média super fria é de louvar. Se alguém me disser qual a a normal de Junho deste ano para o período 81 2010 ficava agradecido.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 22:38)

1337 disse:


> Eu só não consigo perceber a razão do IPMA usar uma média tão antiga quando há uma média com mais de 10 anos mais recente. Não querendo ser tendencioso, será que o objetivo é dizer que todos os meses são mais quentes que o normal? Admira-me o mês de Junho ainda assim ter sido -0.1ºC mais fresco que o normal, numa média super fria é de louvar. Se alguém me disser qual a a normal de Junho deste ano para o período 81 2010 ficava agradecido.


A AEMET por exemplo utiliza as médias de 81-2010.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 22:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> A AEMET por exemplo utiliza as médias de 81-2010.


Ao menos são sérios e actualizados.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2020 às 22:50)

1337 disse:


> Ao menos são sérios e actualizados.


Então manda um email ao IPMA se estás insatisfeito.


----------



## 1337 (16 Ago 2020 às 22:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então manda um email ao IPMA se estás insatisfeito.


Respondem te a ti? Boa sorte


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2020 às 23:04)

1337 disse:


> Eu só não consigo perceber a razão do IPMA usar uma média tão antiga quando há uma média com mais de 10 anos mais recente. Não querendo ser tendencioso, será que o objetivo é dizer que todos os meses são mais quentes que o normal? Admira-me o mês de Junho ainda assim ter sido -0.1ºC mais fresco que o normal, numa média super fria é de louvar. Se alguém me disser qual a a normal de Junho deste ano para o período 81 2010 ficava agradecido.


A normal 1981-10 para junho é de 20,25 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2020 às 23:09)

Então vão vocês (quem grita, chora e se está sempre a queixar) para lá fazer as médias se acham que é só fazer  a média das estações e tá a andar.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2020 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Então vão vocês (quem grita, chora e se está sempre a queixar) para lá fazer as médias se acham que é só fazer  a média das estações e tá a andar.


Qual é a dificuldade mesmo? Não é uma pergunta retórica, posso estar equivocado mas tenho ideia de ler algures que os dados pós-1941 estavam informatizados, e estar à procura de arquivos em papel era a maior dificuldade que eu via, mas claro que não sou de maneira alguma um meteorologista profissional, pode haver outro tipo de problemas que eu não esteja a ver. Pelo menos a média a nível nacional é fácil de calcular, tanto que eu o tenho feito com os dados que o IPMA dá


----------



## jonsered (16 Ago 2020 às 23:32)

Tal como já disse aqui o IPMA é hoje em dia a pior instituição pública deste país. Quanto menos fazem, menos querem fazer. *Estações arcaicas, umas sem dados nem de temperatura nem de precipitação, outras que emitem dados completamente errados, boletins agrometeorológicos estão no galheiro desde há um ano para cá (o último foi em setembro de 2019), avisos lançados sempre em cima da hora principalmente no que diz respeito às trovoadas, utilização de médias climatológicas já bastante antiquadas,  más previsões descritivas. *Eis a previsão de hoje para o norte e centro:

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tornando-se gradualmente
muito nublado no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro a partir
da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva fraca e dispersa no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro até início da manhã, e a partir do meio da tarde, mais
frequente a norte do Cabo Mondego, onde poderá ser por vezes
moderada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
temporariamente de su-sudoeste no litoral.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Na sexta-feira foi a pérola dos nevoeiros matinais apenas e só no litoral norte e centro quando também ocorreram no interior, hoje é a pérola dos períodos de chuva fraca apenas e só no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro. Quando o radar neste momento mostra ecos de precipitação também no interior a norte da serra da Estrela, tendo inclusivamente chegado a chover já durante a tarde nalguns destes locais. Quem não segue as previsões numéricas e se guia apenas pelas (más) previsões descritivas está bem lixado, tem sérias razões de queixa.
É por estas e por outras que admiro o serviço meteorológico espanhol, a AEMET. Ao menos são profissionais sérios e atualizados. Avisos meteorológicos lançados com antecedência. Médias climatológicas mais recentes. Enumeração de todas as probabilidades de ocorrência de precipitação nas mais variadas regiões, mesmo que seja apenas 1%. Por cá, mesmo que haja probabilidade superior a 50% de chover nas regiões vizinhas àquelas onde certamente choverá, como o caso de hoje, o IPMA manda tudo para o galheiro, é como se não existisse.
É por isso que são a pior instituição pública deste país. Quanto menos fazem, menos querem fazer. Depois admiram-se de serem criticados!!!


----------



## rozzo (16 Ago 2020 às 23:59)

Vinha ver qual era o menu por aqui.. E pelos vistos.. "É outra vez arroz".

Que canseira sinceramente!
O mix entre "revolta" por desejar que o clima local se comporte de forma totalmente anormal, quando apenas está a ser relativamente normal, somado a memória selectiva... (ou bem pior, a escolha selectiva de dados)... Leva aqui a comentários que sinceramente são de um desfasamento da realidade que me deixa boqueaberto.

E sim, conversa de café ou não, mais tento na língua e respeito mútuo sff.


Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2020 às 00:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual é a dificuldade mesmo? Não é uma pergunta retórica, posso estar equivocado mas tenho ideia de ler algures que os dados pós-1941 estavam informatizados, e estar à procura de arquivos em papel era a maior dificuldade que eu via, mas claro que não sou de maneira alguma um meteorologista profissional, pode haver outro tipo de problemas que eu não esteja a ver. Pelo menos a média a nível nacional é fácil de calcular, tanto que eu o tenho feito com os dados que o IPMA dá


Não era dirigido a ti, no worries.  Estarão informatizados mas há sempre outras limitações de ordem técnica nos dados que utilizam, que serão mais e com uma frequência diferente por vezes (por exemplo).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Ago 2020 às 00:39)

O prato agora é sempre arroz. 
Previsões e análises sérias ao clima zero. 
Falam de Agosto esta a ser assim e assado mas a verdade é que para já até está bem acima da média ainda. 
Se é assim agora imagino quando se as previsões para este Outono Inverno se concretizarem em que está previsto que seja mais do mesmo. 
Enfim.. 
Divirtam-se!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 10:45)

Não fossem as temperaturas diria que estávamos em novembro ou dezembro...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (17 Ago 2020 às 10:48)

N_Fig disse:


> A normal 1981-10 para junho é de 20,25 ºC


A média deste mês de Junho foi de 19.41ºC, bem longe da tal anomalia de apenas -0.01ºC


----------



## 1337 (17 Ago 2020 às 10:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Então vão vocês (quem grita, chora e se está sempre a queixar) para lá fazer as médias se acham que é só fazer  a média das estações e tá a andar.


Por fazeres parte do Staff não pode valer tudo, não podemos dizer que fazem mal em usar médias do tempo do salazar? Não concordas com isso?


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2020 às 13:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não fossem as temperaturas diria que estávamos em novembro ou dezembro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A memória seletiva é tramada... 





Vivo no Porto há 15 anos; não é muito, mas já é o suficiente para dizer que estranho estranho é não chover nada durante um verão inteiro. A chuva que cairá nos próximos dias é completamente normal para um normal mês de agosto no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 13:41)

João Pedro disse:


> A memória seletiva é tramada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vocês só estavam satisfeitos é se chovesse até os cães beber água inacreditável...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 13:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vocês só estavam satisfeitos é se chovesse até os cães beber água inacreditável...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Rios atmosféricos em agosto e perfeitamente normal...
Santa paciência!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2020 às 13:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vocês só estavam satisfeitos é se chovesse até os cães beber água inacreditável...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Mostraram dados. És capaz de responder com dados em  vez de insinuações sobre as pessoas?


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2020 às 13:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Rios atmosféricos em agosto e perfeitamente normal...



Aqui no Litoral Norte ( como sabes) é perfeitamente normal chover também no Verão e inclusive neste regime de chuva persistente ( mais do que em regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas)  que temos tido, anormal é não chover nada.

Não interessa se são rios ou riachos atmosféricos, é normal chover e ponto.

Se a pessoa não gosta de chuva  ( e tem todo o direito de não gostar sobretudo em tempo de férias e praia )  isso já é do foro dos gostos/desejos pessoais, uma coisa são os gostos perfeitamente legítimos de cada um, outra é a realidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 13:54)

João Pedro disse:


> A memória seletiva é tramada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" o clima está mudar"

Quantas vezes mais e necessário o dizer????

Os meus pais nas décadas de 70 80 e mesmo 90 presenciaram grandes nevadas na aldeia em marco de Canaveses algo que a partir de 2000 aconteceu apenas 2 vezes..
Eu próprio quando me deslocava a aldeia há uns  25 anos atrás nas curvas onde o sol não batia ficavam geladas dia após dia algo que nos tempos de hoje não acontece.

Vir buscar médias até 2000...

Não dá mesmo para perceber!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 13:56)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui no Litoral Norte ( como sabes) é perfeitamente normal chover também no Verão e inclusive neste regime de chuva persistente ( mais do que em regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas)  que temos tido, anormal é não chover nada.
> 
> Não interessa se são rios ou riachos atmosféricos, é normal chover e ponto.
> 
> Se a pessoa não gosta de chuva  ( e tem todo o direito de não gostar sobretudo em tempo de férias e praia )  isso já é do foro dos gostos/desejos pessoais, uma coisa são os gostos perfeitamente legítimos de cada um, outra é a realidade.


Exato é normal em agosto chover uma semana seguida com acumulados bastante significativos.
Discordo.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2020 às 13:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vocês só estavam satisfeitos é se chovesse até os cães beber água inacreditável...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Desculpa lá, mas vou ter de recorrer a uma hipérbole para "caricaturar" a tua postura:

Mais um bocado estás na Índia em plena monção a queixar de estar a chover sem parar... 

Ninguém critica o facto de desejares que estivesse sempre tempo bom para a praia aí no Litoral Norte o mês todo de Agosto. De facto era agradável e é compreensível o desejo. Agora...Entre isso e o desejo ser realista... Vai uma distância muito grande!

E é uma pena que não consigas compreender isso, e estejas a usar memória selectiva, a "ignorar" dados óbvios sobre o que é a realidade (versus desejo) do clima de Agosto do Litoral Norte, e ainda a entrar em guerra com membros do fórum que te estão a mostrar o óbvio, de forma ponderada e científica e didática, para preferires disparatar com argumentos completamente desfasados da realidade (ou da realidade paralela que estás a criar devido aos teus desejos difíceis de realizar no clima da tua região)....


E a entrar num tom de _spam_ total, de quem está a descarregar frustrações aqui no fórum. O que não é minimamente admissível, e agradecemos que pare agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2020 às 14:00)

A isso se chama atirar a isca, e são os trolls que o fazem.  Impossível não ser de propósito.


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2020 às 14:08)

Mas já agora...
Se tanto querem evidências com *normais "actualizadas"*, não seja por isso! 

*Usando dados 1990-2019 como referência...*

Aí têm as anomalias do mês de Julho de 2020.
Que tal? 
Já não são arcaicas. Estas também já não servem para mostrar o período anormalmente quente e seco na vossa zona em Julho? 

Vamos ver quando Agosto acabar, se terão muitos azuis e verdes nos mapas no Litoral Norte...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Ago 2020 às 14:09)

Não vos posso deixar um pouco sozinhos e é isto. Aqui, depois de um mês infernal em temperatura, estou a adorar estes dias maravilhosamente frescos e a saboreá-los ao máximo sempre tendo em mente que deve ser de curta duração. Pena não durar o mesmo que durou o tempo anormalmente quente, para equilibrar a coisa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 14:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> A isso se chama atirar a isca, e são os trolls que o fazem.  Impossível não ser de propósito.


Talvez mais um pouco de respeito não te ficava mal, aliás como administrador se calhar dar o exemplo era o mais sensato.
Mas pronto há muito que este fórum deixou de ser referência apenas continuo a partilhar por afetividades  criadas desde 2006 sim é verdade 2006.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2020 às 14:19)

Mas já agora para completar...
*Os mapas para a 1ª quinzena de Agosto*.

Estes só consigo para já com a *climatologia 1981-2010*.
Actualizadas como as anteriores só daqui a umas semanas, e claro aqui a resolução é menor, um pouco mais de cautela.
Seja como for... Uiiii, o pânico de frio e chuva na 1ª quinzena no Litoral Norte. Extremamente anormal... 

Ainda estão convencidos que está a ser _"um Agosto anormalmente frio e chuvoso"_ no Litoral Norte????


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 14:19)

rozzo disse:


> Mas já agora...
> Se tanto querem evidências com *normais "actualizadas"*, não seja por isso!
> 
> *Usando dados 1990-2019 como referência...*
> ...


Caro Rozzo veremos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (17 Ago 2020 às 14:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Exato é normal em agosto chover uma semana seguida com acumulados bastante significativos.
> Discordo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Como se pode ver pelos gráficos climatológicos, a tendência actual é de grande secura, mas que é habitual chover algo e, às vezes mais, em Agosto no Porto, é...




http://portaldoclima.pt/pt/#


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2020 às 14:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> " o clima está mudar"
> 
> Quantas vezes mais e necessário o dizer????
> 
> ...


O clima está a mudar, claro que sim, concordo. Chuvas em agosto no Porto "eram" o normal até há dois ou três anos atrás, tal como as grandes nevadas na aldeia até 2000. Agora diz-me, quando vier a próxima grande nevada "anormal" à aldeia, ficarás tão desagradado como com estes "anormais" dias de chuva em agosto no Porto?


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2020 às 14:30)

Rios atmosféricos com >50mms de AP em Agosto não parece ser comum para o continente. Mas o evento em si não é de todo raro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 14:30)

João Pedro disse:


> O clima está a mudar, claro que sim, concordo. Chuvas em agosto no Porto "eram" o normal até há dois ou três anos atrás, tal como as grandes nevadas na aldeia até 2000. Agora diz-me, quando vier a próxima grande nevada "anormal" à aldeia, ficarás tão desagradado como com estes "anormais" dias de chuva em agosto no Porto?


Provavelmente não serei o único inclusivé tu ficarás bem mais agradado 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2020 às 14:34)

Orion disse:


> Rios atmosféricos com >45mms em Agosto não parece ser comum para o continente. Mas o evento em si não é de todo raro.


Orion lógico que o que está a acontecer  não é comum não para de chover há mais de 12 horas a pia já transborda de água desde a 9 da manha.

Agora vir com históricos que geograficamente não são precisos...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2020 às 14:35)

Configuração atmosféricas menos comuns de vez em quando são expectáveis. É impossível agradar a todos ao mesmo tempo


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2020 às 14:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Provavelmente não serei o único inclusivé tu ficarás bem mais agradado
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


I rest my case...


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2020 às 14:47)

Orion disse:


> Rios atmosféricos com >50mms de AP em Agosto não parece ser comum para o continente. Mas o evento em si não é de todo raro.




Uma das consequências do Aquecimento Global é precisamente essa. Mais teor de água precipitável na atmosfera. Ou seja, rios atmosféricos mais intensos.

Atenção que isso é independente de serem ou não mais frequentes, da sua localização mais ou menos favorável, e da restante dinâmica atmosférica para serem mais ou menos "eficientes". Não é uma causalidade para chover mais.
Os modelos climáticos apontam para um desvio para Norte deste corredor de transporte de humidade atlântica, ficando quando muito o NW da península ali "rés-vés".

Mas em termos absolutos, os que acontecerem sim, tenderão a ter mais conteúdo de água numa atmosfera mais quente.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2020 às 15:10)

Não me parece que o atual cenário seja digno de tanta animosidade.


----------



## 1337 (17 Ago 2020 às 16:00)

rozzo disse:


> Mas já agora...
> Se tanto querem evidências com *normais "actualizadas"*, não seja por isso!
> 
> *Usando dados 1990-2019 como referência...*
> ...


Podes-me mostrar estes mapas exactamente iguais mas para o mês de Junho? Obrigado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Ago 2020 às 16:04)

É pá, logo agora que ia falar nos caniculares com as previsões para 2021, o ambiente do fórum está ao rubro... Bom, é melhor reservar-me para um clima mais ameno e cordial


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2020 às 16:06)

1337 disse:


> Podes-me mostrar estes mapas exactamente iguais mas para o mês de Junho? Obrigado.



O mês de Junho foi provavelmente o mais frio deste ano em relação à média, talvez o único com anomalia negativa. Mas desculpa-me a pergunta, o que é que aconteceu em Junho de tão especial?

Anomalia nenhuma de especial, se há meses que tiveram anomalias importantes, foram o Maio e o Julho, seja a comparar com 1970-2000, 1980-2010, ou 1990-2019.


----------



## 1337 (17 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

meteo disse:


> O mês de Junho foi provavelmente o mais frio deste ano em relação à média, talvez o único com anomalia negativa. Mas desculpa-me a pergunta, o que é que aconteceu em Junho de tão especial?
> 
> Anomalia nenhuma de especial, se há meses que tiveram anomalias importantes, foram o Maio e o Julho, seja a comparar com 1970-2000, 1980-2010, ou 1990-2019.


O que aconteceu foi o que já comentei aqui, Junho foi bastante frio, vieram 10 dias um pouco mais quentes que o normal para virem com a falácia que foi um mês normal. Não corresponde em nada com a realidade. E não me ataquem por pensarem que sou tendencioso, por exemplo este Julho que passou, sejam qual forem as médias usadas foi o mais quente de sempre é inegável.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Ago 2020 às 17:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É pá, logo agora que ia falar nos caniculares com as previsões para 2021, o ambiente do fórum está ao rubro... Bom, é melhor reservar-me para um clima mais ameno e cordial


Podes fazê-lo aqui...
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/caniculas-e-caniculares.9456/


----------



## rozzo (17 Ago 2020 às 18:08)

1337 disse:


> Podes-me mostrar estes mapas exactamente iguais mas para o mês de Junho? Obrigado.









Sim, Junho foi um pouco abaixo da média, de qualquer forma, anomalias bem modestas comparadas com outros meses, como Fevereiro, Maio ou Julho, esses sim, muito fora do "normal" (seja lá o que isso for).

E sim, foi algo abaixo da média durante boa parte do mês, e depois o final do mês foi quente, já o início da onda de calor que se prolongou para Julho, o que suavizou a anomalia do mês.
Mas e então? É o que é, podemos escolher o período que quisermos. Se quiser também digo *"a última semana do mês nem parecia Junho, tão quente que foi!!!"*. Não é? 

No final não invalida que se esteja a discutir sem fim algo tão óbvio como estar a acontecer no Litoral Norte algo que embora não sendo o tempo predominante de Agosto, é algo perfeitamente normal em Agosto na região.
Se fosse esse tempo no Algarve, aí sim era anormal...


----------



## Thomar (17 Ago 2020 às 18:08)

Bem pessoal, já não "_posto"a_qui há algum tempo por motivos de saúde minhas e da minha mulher, mas juntando-me à festa , diga-se _ao avacalhament_o que tem havido por aqui, 
deixei-mos vos partilhar* a minha experiência do litoral norte das minhas modestas 48 primaveras*, no litoral norte (leia-se acima do Cabo Carvoeiro) sempre foi normal haver neblinas , nevoeiros, e precipitação fraca nos meses de verão, *não compreendo a admiração/estupefacção de chover no litoral norte em pleno verão*,* pode e é desagradável para quem está de férias,* "mas por amor da santinha", sempre aconteceu e sempre acontecerá, porque é que as praias a partir de Nazaré para cima tem as famosas Cabanas/Tendas, é para as pessoas se protegerem do Sol? DaNortada? Ou será também da chuva?
Acho incoerente que certas pessoas não conheçam o clima onde vivem e só olhem para (desculpem-me) só olhem para o seu umbigo? Quantos Verões passei na Nazaré, que não via o Sol antes do meio-dia (especialmente na década de 70), e em Espinho (especialmente nos anos 90), tanto podia estar um dia de Sol espectacular como um dia nublado com morrinha..., *A memória selectiva é tramada, os desejos climatológicos pessoais são tramados, *não consigo perceber como é que certas e determinadas pessoas do fórum, que com argumentos válidos, com argumentação cientifica, sejam constantemente uns espalha-brasas (só querem espalhar confusão e não conseguem se quer admitir que possam estar errados), e por favor tratem-se com respeito, debater pontos de vista com argumentação é salutar tudo o resto não interessa *nem ao menino "jasus" com se costuma dizer...*


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2020 às 18:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É pá, logo agora que ia falar nos caniculares com as previsões para 2021, o ambiente do fórum está ao rubro... Bom, é melhor reservar-me para um clima mais ameno e cordial



Eu só tenho a previsão para Janeiro e Fevereiro, hoje é Março.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Ago 2020 às 20:03)

Thomar disse:


> Quantos Verões passei na Nazaré, que não via o Sol antes do meio-dia



A História da minha vida na Figueira. Nos últimos anos já não é bem assim mas durante a maior parte da minha vida, na Figueira, a experiência era exactamente essa. Quantas vezes estive, em criança, na praia, a chover/chuviscar. Conto sempre a rir aquele dia em que, criança, estava a nadar em Buarcos e o meu pai à beira do mar desata a gritar para eu sair da água porque estava a chover ao que eu respondi que assim como assim já estava molhada. E lá continuei alegremente.
As melhoras para os dois. Espero que não seja nada de especial.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2020 às 20:44)

Ar mais seco perto da superfície e ventos fracos salvam a malta de dilúvios (53mms de AP). O continente, em teoria, não deverá ter valores tão elevados de água precipitável.






Que o Verão acabe rapidamente


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2020 às 21:23)

Pelo menos na superfície, o AC de Agosto tem, vá, compensado Junho.

Trimestralmente, se calhar vai ser um Verão 'normal'.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2020 às 21:35)

Orion disse:


> Ar mais seco perto da superfície e ventos fracos salvam a malta de dilúvios (53mms de AP)


Saturava nas lajes aos 900hpa.
Sei que por aqui nunca baixou dos 90%. A ondulação está a passar um pouco mais a norte.
Amanhã, parece-me que haverão melhores condições para o céu desabar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2020 às 22:38)

Tal como a @ClaudiaRM já disse, eu digo o mesmo. Desde sempre que faço praia com a família ou em Ílhavo ou na Figueira e sempre houve dias de nevoeiro de manhã à noite e quinzenas inteiras em que mal se aproveitavam um ou dois dias por semana na pria devido ao frio e à morrinha insistente ou mesmo chuva. Na Figueira então até há uns 2 anos havia temporadas de esquecer por completo, em que chovia 3 e 4 dias seguidos, tempo primaveril sem dar vontade nenhuma de sair de casa, e na maior parte dos dias nevoeiros até às 14h e depois voltavam a descer a Serra da Boa Viagem ainda antes do anoitecer. As coisa só mudava de figura quando conseguíamos tirar férias em meados ou finais de setembro; mais chuva mas menos dias de nevoeiro e morrinha chata.
Tenho pouco mais de 20 anos e o verão da Figueira no meu imaginário é isto mesmo: manhã de nevoeiro e morrinha, tarde com algum sol e noites frias e húmidas. Os meus pais contam-me o mesmo de há 20 ou 30 anos, seja em Quaios ou em Mira - onde provavelmente toda a gente em Viseu já fez férias alguma vez na vida.

30 e tal ºC e sol sem nevoeiro durante dias e dias é que - por mais que possa ser agradável a veraneantes - não é normal.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Ago 2020 às 00:01)

Confirmo o que a @ClaudiaRM e o @Pedro dizem, tirando a parte de eu não achar assim tão agradável dias e dias com mais de 30 ºC... Os melhores dias para mim são aqueles com vento de sudoeste, que traz temperaturas agradáveis (nada de máximas abaixo dos 20 ºC e nevoeiro, mas também sem termos dias escaldantes de 35 ºC) e a temperatura da água do mar dispara, mas são raros.


----------



## Luis Filipe (18 Ago 2020 às 00:36)

Os nevoeiros e vento frio no verão na costa oeste até Sintra estão relacionados com o anticiclone dos Açores quando ele se posiciona a oeste da península .

Enviado do meu Nexus 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Ago 2020 às 09:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu só tenho a previsão para Janeiro e Fevereiro, hoje é Março.



Eu também, mas com caniculas tórri das no fórum, tenho medo que a previsão dê num ano extremamente quente 
Infelizmente não tenho tempo suficiente para me dedicar a 100%, mas parece-me que os primeiros meses estão com uma tendência agradável como há alguns anos não acontecia. Anos em que este período de Agosto está mais agitado, são normalmente aqueles em que as canículas ou os caniculares trazem uma previsão mais fiável. 
No final deste período reabrimos o fórum dessa "tradição dos antigos" e damos as alergias (ou tristezas) para 2021.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Ago 2020 às 09:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Podes fazê-lo aqui...
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/caniculas-e-caniculares.9456/



Eu sei, estava só a tentar pôr um pouco de água na fervura


----------



## Ruiamaro (18 Ago 2020 às 12:13)

Situação interessante prevista pelo GFS para o sul no final do mês/ início de Setembro com potenciais trovoadas, pena é ainda faltar muito tempo.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Ago 2020 às 01:07)

1337 disse:


> O mais impressionante é que aqui a noite, por mais estranho que pareça, foi tropical não descendo dos 20.3ºC


Pela Figueira as mínimas horárias também andavam ligeiramente acima dos 20 ºC, mas não é estranho. Mais facilmente há mínimas tropicais aqui nestes dias de céu nublado do que em ondas de calor onde estão mais de 35 ºC à tarde


----------



## 1337 (19 Ago 2020 às 10:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Pela Figueira as mínimas horárias também andavam ligeiramente acima dos 20 ºC, mas não é estranho. Mais facilmente há mínimas tropicais aqui nestes dias de céu nublado do que em ondas de calor onde estão mais de 35 ºC à tarde


Verdade, aqui foi outra. A mínima está a ser a esta hora com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2020 às 18:16)

Clicar na imagem para abrir em tamanho real.


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2020 às 19:22)

Por 'aqui' passaria muito cisalhado.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Ago 2020 às 19:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Clicar na imagem para abrir em tamanho real.



Finalmente algo diferente nas nossas bandas. 







A sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela não vai render nada, quando muito uns chuviscos. O Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve esses vão ficar mesmo a seco, apenas maior nebulosidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Ago 2020 às 06:55)

Começo a ficar farto da estupidez das notícias acerca da meteorologia... Neste momento tem havido uma grande questão acerca da tempestade Ellen. É assim, primeiro o "pior" já passou e segundo a tempestade nunca chegou a atingir Portugal, tal como está explícito no comunicado do IPMA. 
No entanto, o mais curioso é que muitas pessoas acham mesmo que a desinformação é o resultado das más previsões do IPMA, mas é óbvio que não é. A desinformação é o resultado dos jornalistas que leem mal os comunicados e interpretam mal as previsões ou usam informações falsas para seu proveito e, para tornar a informação mais "credível", usam o IPMA como um "bode expiatório".


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2020 às 08:13)




----------



## Crazyrain (20 Ago 2020 às 09:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Começo a ficar farto da estupidez das notícias acerca da meteorologia... Neste momento tem havido uma grande questão acerca da tempestade Ellen. É assim, primeiro o "pior" já passou e segundo a tempestade nunca chegou a atingir Portugal, tal como está explícito no comunicado do IPMA.
> No entanto, o mais curioso é que muitas pessoas acham mesmo que a desinformação é o resultado das más previsões do IPMA, mas é óbvio que não é. A desinformação é o resultado dos jornalistas que leem mal os comunicados e interpretam mal as previsões ou usam informações falsas para seu proveito e, para tornar a informação mais "credível", usam o IPMA como um "bode expiatório".



Neste caso , não é assim tanto desinformação . Atingiu o Litoral Norte de forma indireta . Cá não caíram chuviscos . Tivemos períodos de chuva por vezes intensos e vento forte , com uma velocidade média interessante e com algumas rajadas que atingiram à vontade os 60 km / h . Foi uma tempestade bem intensa para os parâmetros de agosto e que não ficou nada a atrás de muitas tempestades no inverno.  Claro que só atingiu uma pequena parcela do território continental . Uma tempestade deste calibre nesta época do ano no território continental só tem capacidade para atingir o Litoral Norte ( exceto claro as de origem convetiva ) .


----------



## Iceberg (20 Ago 2020 às 10:41)

E atenção ás quantidades de precipitação esta manhã nalgumas regiões do interior norte e centro, que me estão a surpreender, dado que não estava à espera de qualquer coisa de razoável.

Consequência de uma deslocação mais lenta da frente fria já em terra.

Interessante.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Ago 2020 às 10:43)

Pena é que não chega nada ao sul que tanta falta faz.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 14:34)

Alguém sabe se se passa alguma coisa com o pluviómetro de Pedras Rubras? Nos últimos meses tem registado demasiadas vezes o valor mais alto de precipitação, e por vezes com uma diferença significativa em relação ao segundo maior valor


----------



## Marco pires (20 Ago 2020 às 21:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Começo a ficar farto da estupidez das notícias acerca da meteorologia... Neste momento tem havido uma grande questão acerca da tempestade Ellen. É assim, primeiro o "pior" já passou e segundo a tempestade nunca chegou a atingir Portugal, tal como está explícito no comunicado do IPMA.
> No entanto, o mais curioso é que muitas pessoas acham mesmo que a desinformação é o resultado das más previsões do IPMA, mas é óbvio que não é. A desinformação é o resultado dos jornalistas que leem mal os comunicados e interpretam mal as previsões ou usam informações falsas para seu proveito e, para tornar a informação mais "credível", usam o IPMA como um "bode expiatório".



não será tanto estupidez, mas sim desinformação deliberada,
os títulos sensacionalistas ajudam as audiências e por isso "noticias" deste tipo são do melhor que há para colar as pessoas ao ecrã e meter pelo meio uns intervalos com anúncios.
para as pessoas que não ligam á meteorologia, o mês de agosto é sol e 0 chuva e temperaturas de 40º, uma noticia de uma tempestade em pleno mês de agosto é daquelas coisas que sabe mesmo bem ás redacções quando não tem nada de especial para dar.


----------



## Cesar (20 Ago 2020 às 22:52)

Parece que vamos voltar à  pasmaceira do costume, com o cslor a voltar.


----------



## 1337 (21 Ago 2020 às 10:45)

Cesar disse:


> Parece que vamos voltar à  pasmaceira do costume, com o cslor a voltar.


Estamos em Agosto.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2020 às 10:49)

1337 disse:


> Estamos em Agosto.


Sim, eu disse que o verão estava longe de estar terminado, portanto ainda vamos ter calor.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2020 às 14:25)

Crazyrain disse:


> Claro que só atingiu uma pequena parcela do território continental . Uma tempestade deste calibre nesta época do ano no território continental só tem capacidade para atingir o Litoral Norte ( exceto claro as de origem convetiva ) .





Iceberg disse:


> E atenção ás quantidades de precipitação esta manhã nalgumas regiões do interior norte e centro, que me estão a surpreender, dado que não estava à espera de qualquer coisa de razoável.
> 
> Consequência de uma deslocação mais lenta da frente fria já em terra.
> 
> Interessante.



Uma frente atlântica a deixar isto no interior a meio de Agosto, não é assim tão comum, não acontece todos os anos:


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2020 às 14:39)

Seria interessante saber as quantidades totais de precipitação acumulada  dos dias  19 e 20/08 na rede do IPMA, mas consultando o site só aparece isto:

Dia 19/08:






Dia 20/08:






O que é feito dos dados de todas as estações?


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2020 às 15:55)

Pois era interessante, pois provavelmente houve locais que bateram recordes de precipitação para Agosto.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2020 às 16:11)

Snifa disse:


> Seria interessante saber as quantidades totais de precipitação acumulada  dos dias  19 e 20/08 na rede do IPMA, mas consultando o site do aparece isto:
> 
> Dia 19/08:
> 
> ...


É realmente uma pena não haver quase dados nenhuns. Já do dia anterior poucas estações apareceram.
Bragança deve ter registado um dos valores mais elevados da rede, *51.2mm*. Provavelmente foi recorde para este mês naquela estação. 





Entre 1971 e 2000, o valor mais elevado em Agosto foi 29mm. De 2000 até agora é que não se sabe.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Ago 2020 às 16:51)

joralentejano disse:


> É realmente uma pena não haver quase dados nenhuns. Já do dia anterior poucas estações apareceram.
> Bragança deve ter registado um dos valores mais elevados da rede, *51.2mm*. Provavelmente foi recorde para este mês naquela estação.
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso, para Bragança sabemos, sim  O maior valor pós-2000 até agora tinha sido de 36,2 mm no dia 22 em 2011


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2020 às 16:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Por acaso, para Bragança sabemos, sim  O maior valor pós-2000 até agora tinha sido de 36,2 mm no dia 22 em 2011


Obrigado! Não fazia a mínima ideia e o valor antes de 2000 só o sei porque está junto com as normais.  Está confirmado o novo recorde, portanto.


----------



## Cesar (22 Ago 2020 às 03:36)

1337 disse:


> Estamos em Agosto.


Pois mas umas boas trovoadas vinham a calhar


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2020 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> E nem é preciso mudar de continente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Austrália é magnífica, porque satisfaz todos, tem neve, seca, inundações, ciclones tropicais, calor, frio, deserto, certamente já não existia tanta lamúria por aqui. 

Austrália, o país que satisfaz totalmente os meteoloucos.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2020 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Austrália é magnífica, porque satisfaz todos, tem neve, seca, inundações, ciclones tropicais, calor, frio, deserto, certamente já não existia tanta lamúria por aqui.
> 
> Austrália, o país que satisfaz totalmente os meteoloucos.


Os EUA também, se calhar ainda mais!


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2020 às 10:36)

Dificilmente afetaria os Açores.

Acrescento que o ciclone indicado é a Laura e pessoalmente não acredito nem na trajetória nem na regeneração. Deve desaparecer na próxima saída.






Esta temporada de CT's está a ser uma brutalidade (mais em termos de quantidade do que de intensidade).

A temporada de CT's dos Açores começa a meio/fim de Agosto e vai até meio/fim de Outubro. Muita coisa ainda pode acontecer mas por agora há que agradecer o sossego.


----------



## Cesar (23 Ago 2020 às 14:14)

Até quando este calor?


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Ago 2020 às 14:22)

Orion disse:


> Dificilmente afetaria os Açores.
> 
> Acrescento que o ciclone indicado é a Laura e pessoalmente não acredito nem na trajetória nem na regeneração. Deve desaparecer na próxima saída.
> 
> ...



Passar pelos Apalaches e regenerar no Atlântico...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Ago 2020 às 23:40)

Cesar disse:


> Até quando este calor?


Que calor?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Ago 2020 às 23:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que calor?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Já há distritos com aviso amarelo, as temperaturas vão passar dos 35°c em alguns pontos do interior.


----------



## Tonton (24 Ago 2020 às 02:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que calor?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Passou os 28ºC na zona do Porto e, amanhã, para Valongo o IPMA até prevê 34ºC ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Ago 2020 às 09:59)

Ontem choveu na serra do Caldeirão?
A barragem aumentou ontem cerca de 15 cm sem razão aparente


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2020 às 10:15)

Novamente, rios atmosféricos em Agosto no continente não são raros.

E excetuando a ocasional chuva, não há grandes motivos para ter saudades deles. Insuportável, a temperatura aparente nos 32/33º 






Felizmente o mês está quase a acabar


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Ago 2020 às 17:27)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ontem choveu na serra do Caldeirão?
> A barragem aumentou ontem cerca de 15 cm sem razão aparente



Qual barragem?


----------



## Cesar (24 Ago 2020 às 22:26)

O calor que aparentemente falam até Outubro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Ago 2020 às 23:38)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Qual barragem?


Barragem do Beliche!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Ago 2020 às 23:42)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Barragem do Beliche!


Então veio da de Odeleite. Estão a gerir os volumes e vão fazendo transvases conforme as necessidades.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2020 às 14:01)

Aparentemente tranquilo nos próximos 10 dias. Este (ciclone) seria um bom candidato a Tempestade (Sub-)Tropical.


----------



## jportugal (27 Ago 2020 às 21:30)

O GFS vai desenhando uma cut-off a oeste de Portugal lá para os dias 4/5 de setembro... No entanto a distância temporal, como sempre, é ainda muito grande, é preciso ter sempre muita cautela. A cut-off que vai afetar este fim de semana a França e o norte de Espanha também estava igualmente prevista, pelo mesmo GFS há uns dias atrás, afetar o nosso país. E no entanto o anticiclone empurrou tudo para bem longe daqui. É impressionante como este monstro não descola da península seja de que maneira for... Resta-nos continuar a sonhar e a recordar eventos meteorológicos do passado enquanto decorre esta longa pasmaceira meteorológica...


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Ago 2020 às 00:48)

Agora que o Verão meteorológico se aproxima do fim podemos concluir que no Alentejo foi uma estação completamente desinteressante e monótona.  
Esperemos que o Outono traga mais animação


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Ago 2020 às 10:24)

É impressão minha ou o mar este verão tem estado mais frio no Algarve?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Ago 2020 às 12:46)

Boas 
Dias mais frescos estes últimos do mês de Agosto, apesar disso o mês vai terminar com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura.
Setembro promete entrar quente e seco e permanecer assim nos primeiros 15 dias. 
Tudo normal para o mês em questão.


----------



## bandevelugo (30 Ago 2020 às 23:38)

Um nota relativa à intensidade térmica do período estival de 2020: hoje em Monsanto fartei-me de comer ginjinhas do rei, o fruto da imagem abaixo. Quando vim para Lisboa só as comíamos em outubro...


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2020 às 12:55)

bandevelugo disse:


> Um nota relativa à intensidade térmica do período estival de 2020: hoje em Monsanto fartei-me de comer ginjinhas do rei, o fruto da imagem abaixo. Quando vim para Lisboa só as comíamos em outubro...



Monsanto em Idanha-a-Nova ou Monsanto em Lisboa?


----------



## Tonton (31 Ago 2020 às 17:09)

Humidade Relaiva muito baixa na maior parte do território - até 17% em Lx...........







E ainda está em descida!!!


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Ago 2020 às 19:17)

belem disse:


> Monsanto em Idanha-a-Nova ou Monsanto em Lisboa?



Tem toda a razão, é na serra de Monsanto em Lisboa. Aliás, há milheiros de lódãos par ali, estão-se a expandir bastante em sítios frescos a partir de exemplares cultivados.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2020 às 22:26)

bandevelugo disse:


> Um nota relativa à intensidade térmica do período estival de 2020: hoje em Monsanto fartei-me de comer ginjinhas do rei, o fruto da imagem abaixo. Quando vim para Lisboa só as comíamos em outubro...


Nunca provei! Tenho de encontrar por aqui um lódão para experimentar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2020 às 02:13)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É impressão minha ou o mar este verão tem estado mais frio no Algarve?


Só nas últimas duas semanas. No resto do verão, desde maio até ao início de agosto, esteve acima do normal, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (1 Set 2020 às 08:33)

Não sei se alguém já partilhou este artigo. Algum comentário?

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23328940.2020.1796243?scroll=top&needAccess=true&


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2020 às 08:52)

Outubro.Vermelho disse:


> Não sei se alguém já partilhou este artigo. Algum comentário?
> 
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/23328940.2020.1796243?scroll=top&needAccess=true&



O artigo é interessante, mas creio que "esquece" um factor principal: a poluição pós Revolução Industrial e toda a influência que a queima de combustíveis fósseis trouxe ao clima global. Qualquer que seja a redução da energia solar que chegue à Terra, o aquecimento gerado por outros factores irá atenuar a possível redução nas temperaturas, tal como o artigo prevê.
Um artigo recente, com o contraponto: https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/mu...fase-de-minimo-solar-como-vamos-ser-afetados/
Mas decerto que haverá muitos mais...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2020 às 14:08)




----------



## Cesar (1 Set 2020 às 16:09)

Isso é  para quando?


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2020 às 16:49)

Cesar disse:


> Isso é  para quando?



Canto superior direito.

Devaneio do modelo. A saída das 06z tem tido dessas coisas.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2020 às 17:07)

Podia ter sido pior/mais quente.


----------



## 1337 (1 Set 2020 às 17:19)

Ninguém reparou, mas Alcácer do Sal bateu a anterior mínima mais baixa para Agosto (9.5ºC) para os 9.1ºC de ontem


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2020 às 18:09)

1337 disse:


> Ninguém reparou, mas Alcácer do Sal bateu a anterior mínima mais baixa para Agosto (9.5ºC) para os 9.1ºC de ontem



Ontem foi também memorável pelos valores mínimos de Humidade Relativa, onde se chegou ao dígito simples (9%) em 2 localidades da 
rede IPMA!!


----------



## Cesar (1 Set 2020 às 22:42)

Orion disse:


> Canto superior direito.
> 
> Devaneio do modelo. A saída das 06z tem tido dessas coisas.


Pois tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2020 às 23:17)

Tonton disse:


> Outra vez arroz, já no Outono, em Setembro???
> 
> Inferno previsto para Lisboa para os próximos dias:


Setembro é por norma o mês mais quente no litoral, e o melhor para fazer praia para quem gosta.


----------



## TxMxR (2 Set 2020 às 14:51)

Alguém sabe o que se passa com o centrometeo.pt??


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2020 às 15:55)

---








> According to AccuWeather Meteorologist Tyler Roys, tropical rainstorms can impact Europe in a variety of different forms, from light winds to heavy gusts, little rain to extensive flooding.



Esta é... nova?

Tranquilo por agora...






... mas ainda faltam 3 penosos meses...


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Set 2020 às 19:35)

GFS Vs Ipma

Para os próximos dias, aqui para CB, o GFS a carregar nas amplitudes térmicas, enquanto que o IPMA a não por temperaturas abaixo dos 17ºC. Surpreendentemente, ambos os modelos apontam para máximas similares.

Eu vou mais para as previsões do Ipma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2020 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este Outono é que vai ser.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2020 às 23:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este Outono é que vai ser.


Aposto num furacão categoria 1 a entrar pelo Algarve.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 09:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este Outono é que vai ser.



Vê-se logo que nunca passaste pela experiência


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 10:05)

971 hPa.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 10:14)

Orion disse:


> 971 hPa.



Antigo _ensemble_. Novo _ensemble_:


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 10:16)

Este é realista:






Já este nem tanto:


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 14:05)

E como é 2020 e a saída das 06z do GFS... 2 ciclones tropicais em transição ao mesmo tempo... 






PC a rondar os 975 hPa no ciclone da 'esquerda' aquando da passagem pelas ilhas.


----------



## Tonton (3 Set 2020 às 20:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Setembro é por norma o mês mais quente no litoral, e o melhor para fazer praia para quem gosta.



Só que temperaturas máximas mais de 10 graus acima da média, é obra!  
E, se continuar assim, lá vamos ter mais um infeliz mês de recorde...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Set 2020 às 20:35)

Tonton disse:


> Só que temperaturas máximas mais de 10 graus acima da média, é obra!
> E, se continuar assim, lá vamos ter mais um infeliz mês de recorde...


Eu também não gosto, mas não podemos fazer nada, Setembro será mais um mês bastante quente, como vai sendo hábito, enfim.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 10:30)

Alguns membros mostram outros ciclones com trajetos bizarros que não incluí. À boleia do ciclone da saída operacional.











O _ensemble_ do GEM também mete alguns ciclones nas redondezas (tendencialmente distantes).

Não ficaria muito surpreendido se a partir da próxima semana começassem a aparecer ainda mais ciclones a chegar às ilhas.






Pá, um tipo espera décadas para que seja instalado um radar meteorológico e quando entra em serviço ainda leva com um furacão. É obra.

Dispensam-se mais Ophelias e Lorenzos


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 10:50)

Orion disse:


> Dispensam-se mais Ophelias e Lorenzos



Sem dúvida, mas as previsões estão a ficar animadas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 13:10)

@Orion, após "travão a fundo" e vários dias sem trajectória definitiva, eis que


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 13:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion, após "travão a fundo" e vários dias sem trajectória definitiva, eis que


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 14:25)

Orion disse:


> Pá, um tipo espera décadas para que seja instalado um radar meteorológico e quando entra em serviço ainda leva com um furacão. É obra.



 https://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/novo-radar-meteorologico-da-terceira-ja-funciona-som_67677


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 15:21)

2º Quinzena de Setembro mais fresca.  Esperemos que sim


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 20:53)

Orion disse:


> Não ficaria muito surpreendido se a partir da próxima semana começassem a aparecer ainda mais ciclones a chegar às ilhas.



Mais ou menos isto...






vs






EPS (_ensemble_ do ECMWF)


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2020 às 14:55)




----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Set 2020 às 15:29)

Era tão bom que as previsões do ECMWF se concretizassem


----------



## cardu (6 Set 2020 às 15:40)

Boas tardes, alguém já deu conta das previsões para Denver, Colorado, USA. Amanhã muito calor, com temperaturas acima dos 30 graus, mas na terça feira vai nevar.
Nunca vi nada assim.


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2020 às 15:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Era tão bom que as previsões do ECMWF se concretizassem



@RedeMeteo, por favor, a que previsões te referes ???


----------



## jdportugal (6 Set 2020 às 15:52)

Será que à terceira será de vez??? Depois de duas tentativas "falhadas" com a previsão de duas cut-offs para o nosso território (a primeira, que viria da Gronelândia, no último fim de semana de agosto e a segunda, uma bolsa de ar frio a oeste/sudoeste do continente, neste fim de semana, primeiro de setembro) mas que o monstro do anticiclone acabou por mandá-las para bem longe (a do último fim de semana de agosto foi para o mediterrâneo, norte de Espanha e França e a deste fim de semana foi para os Açores e Madeira), existe a possibilidade de uma terceira cut-off alojar-se novamente a oeste/sudoeste do continente para o próximo fim de semana (já a partir de sexta-feira), o que traria as tão as aguardadas trovoadas praticamente para todo o país... Será que à terceira será mesmo de vez???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2020 às 15:55)

cardu disse:


> Boas tardes, alguém já deu conta das previsões para Denver, Colorado, USA. Amanhã muito calor, com temperaturas acima dos 30 graus, mas na terça feira vai nevar.
> Nunca vi nada assim.


https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/2020-09-06-rockies-front-range-snowstorm-september-denver

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jdportugal (6 Set 2020 às 15:57)

Tonton disse:


> @RedeMeteo, por favor, a que previsões te referes ???



Precisamente às previsões do próximo fim de semana e as quais falei no post anterior...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Set 2020 às 15:58)

cardu disse:


> Boas tardes, alguém já deu conta das previsões para Denver, Colorado, USA. Amanhã muito calor, com temperaturas acima dos 30 graus, mas na terça feira vai nevar.
> Nunca vi nada assim.


Muito curioso, 36 graus na segunda e terça já neva  impensável uma coisa destas em Portugal, mal com frio instalado neva quanto mais com 36ºC no dia anterior  Desculpem o off-topic.
https://www.yr.no/en/forecast/daily-table/2-5419384/United States/Colorado/Denver/Denver


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2020 às 16:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Muito curioso, 36 graus na segunda e terça já neva  impensável uma coisa destas em Portugal, mal com frio instalado neva quanto mais com 36ºC no dia anterior  Desculpem o off-topic.
> https://www.yr.no/en/forecast/daily-table/2-5419384/United States/Colorado/Denver/Denver



São realidades muito distintas.

O ar (muito) frio não tem que percorrer muita distância, entre outros fatores.

GFS 00z, TMax - Hoje às 12z vs 9 Set 12z...


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2020 às 16:24)

Por outro lado, há calor recordista na Califórnia. 

É mesmo assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2020 às 16:31)

jdportugal disse:


> Será que à terceira será de vez??? Depois de duas tentativas "falhadas" com a previsão de duas cut-offs para o nosso território (a primeira, que viria da Gronelândia, no último fim de semana de agosto e a segunda, uma bolsa de ar frio a oeste/sudoeste do continente, neste fim de semana, primeiro de setembro) mas que o monstro do anticiclone acabou por mandá-las para bem longe (a do último fim de semana de agosto foi para o mediterrâneo, norte de Espanha e França e a deste fim de semana foi para os Açores e Madeira), existe a possibilidade de uma terceira cut-off alojar-se novamente a oeste/sudoeste do continente para o próximo fim de semana (já a partir de sexta-feira), o que traria as tão as aguardadas trovoadas praticamente para todo o país... Será que à terceira será mesmo de vez???


É consensual entre o ECM e o GFS essa aproximação de uma bolsa de ar frio a SO/O do continente, situação que traria trovoadas, esperemos é que não vá tudo por "água abaixo", aguardemos as próximas saídas, sem criar demasiadas expectativas.


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2020 às 17:13)

Orion disse:


> São realidades muito distintas.
> 
> O ar (muito) frio não tem que percorrer muita distância, entre outros fatores.
> 
> GFS 00z, TMax - Hoje às 12z vs 9 Set 12z...


Sempre me deixou curiosidade, muitas zonas dos states á nossa latitude tem os invernos gelados. Já os nossos são muito amenos á mesma latitude. Isto só pode ser por causa da Continentalidade de lá e por cá estarmos rodeados pelo mar.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2020 às 18:21)

Nos EUA, a região com um clima mais próximo ao nosso está no litoral da Califórnia.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Set 2020 às 18:51)

1337 disse:


> Sempre me deixou curiosidade, muitas zonas dos states á nossa latitude tem os invernos gelados. Já os nossos são muito amenos á mesma latitude. Isto só pode ser por causa da Continentalidade de lá e por cá estarmos rodeados pelo mar.


porque estas a olhar para os estados da costa leste , o clima mediterrâneo esta presente na California sendo que S. Francisco tem o clima mais perto do Porto e Los Angeles do Algarve. se vires no Japão na mesma latitude do Porto o tempo é mais frio que cá e neva no inverno


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2020 às 19:06)

1337 disse:


> Sempre me deixou curiosidade, muitas zonas dos states á nossa latitude tem os invernos gelados. Já os nossos são muito amenos á mesma latitude. Isto só pode ser por causa da Continentalidade de lá e por cá estarmos rodeados pelo mar.



Continentalidade, cadeias montanhosas, vórtice polar, climatologia do anticiclone...

O clima do este asiático seria um bocado diferente se não existisse o Tibete (permitindo assim a adveção de ar húmido do OI). A sul do Japão há águas extremamente quentes. As circunstâncias de cada um determinam as diferenças climáticas na mesma latitude.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Set 2020 às 19:21)

Orion disse:


> Continentalidade, cadeias montanhosas, vórtice polar, climatologia do anticiclone...
> 
> O clima do este asiático seria um bocado diferente se não existisse o Tibete (permitindo assim a adveção de ar húmido do OI). A sul do Japão há águas extremamente quentes. As circunstâncias de cada um determinam as diferenças climáticas na mesma latitude.


Acrescento também a existência de correntes, a corrente do golfo ameniza o clima da Europa
Há pormenores que podem mudar o clima local/regionalmente. Por exemplo, na idade do gelo o clima a nível global era muito mais frio, mas a costa siberiana no Pacífico era mais amena que agora porque com a descida do nível do mar a Ásia e a América ficaram ligadas e impediram as águas frias do Ártico de arrefecerem o norte do Pacífico


----------



## jdportugal (6 Set 2020 às 20:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> É consensual entre o ECM e o GFS essa aproximação de uma bolsa de ar frio a SO/O do continente, situação que traria trovoadas, esperemos é que não vá tudo por "água abaixo", aguardemos as próximas saídas, sem criar demasiadas expectativas.



A ver se haverá finalmente uma cut-off de jeito para um eventual primeiro evento do outono... Esperemos bem que o monstro do anticiclone não ganhe outra vez a batalha, já chega de tempo monótono e pasmaceira meteorológica...


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2020 às 22:47)

camrov8 disse:


> porque estas a olhar para os estados da costa leste , o clima mediterrâneo esta presente na California sendo que S. Francisco tem o clima mais perto do Porto e Los Angeles do Algarve. se vires no Japão na mesma latitude do Porto o tempo é mais frio que cá e neva no inverno


Só que Los Angeles está bem abaixo da latitude do Algarve, algures no meio de Marrocos. E até São Francisco está abaixo da latitude do Algarve. Ou seja, para teres temperaturas parecidas com zonas de Portugal, nos states as cidades têm de estar mais a Sul. E isso é um pormenor importante. Mas percebo a ideia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Set 2020 às 10:17)

1337 disse:


> Só que Los Angeles está bem abaixo da latitude do Algarve, algures no meio de Marrocos. E até São Francisco está abaixo da latitude do Algarve. Ou seja, para teres temperaturas parecidas com zonas de Portugal, nos states as cidades têm de estar mais a Sul. E isso é um pormenor importante. Mas percebo a ideia.


Olha que não. Faro, por exemplo, está mais a Sul do que São Francisco. Los Angeles sim, está mais abaixo.


----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2020 às 10:52)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Olha que não. Faro, por exemplo, está mais a Sul do que São Francisco. Los Angeles sim, está mais abaixo.


Sim tens razão mas é muito pouco, Faro está a 37.02ºN e San Francisco a 37.46ºN. San Francisco tem temperaturas como as do Porto e o Porto está a 41.08ºN.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 12:14)

1337 disse:


> Só que Los Angeles está bem abaixo da latitude do Algarve, algures no meio de Marrocos. E até São Francisco está abaixo da latitude do Algarve. Ou seja, para teres temperaturas parecidas com zonas de Portugal, nos states as cidades têm de estar mais a Sul. E isso é um pormenor importante. Mas percebo a ideia.



_Diablo Wind_. Entre outros fatores.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 12:31)

O oeste deve continuar a torrar.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 13:07)

Se calhar aquele ciclone está um bocado exagerado. Ainda assim, dentro de pouco tempo devem começar a passar nas redondezas...


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 15:21)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/Antevisao_Furacoes_2020.html

Fazem referência a furacões notáveis e não incluem a besta. Não fez danos massivos porque não calhou.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2020 às 16:30)

Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/Antevisao_Furacoes_2020.html
> 
> Fazem referência a furacões notáveis e não incluem a besta. Não fez danos massivos porque não calhou.



Pois... Indirectamente, influenciou a situação meteorológica no dia 15 na Península com os incêndios no Centro e Norte de Portugal Continental e na Galiza... Os familiares dos 50 e tal mortos e os feridos talvez recordem nesse dia sem qualquer dificuldade...


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2020 às 16:56)

Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/Antevisao_Furacoes_2020.html
> 
> Fazem referência a furacões notáveis e não incluem a besta. Não fez danos massivos porque não calhou.


E em 2009, quando o IPMA lançou comunicados a relatar a evolução de todos os furacões e tempestades/depressões tropicais da época exceto da Grace, que andou a vaguear por entre as ilhas açorianas? O IPMA deixa muito a desejar nesse sentido


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2020 às 17:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois... Indirectamente, influenciou a situação meteorológica no dia 15 na Península com os incêndios no Centro e Norte de Portugal Continental e na Galiza... Os familiares dos 50 e tal mortos e os feridos talvez recordem nesse dia sem qualquer dificuldade...


Só fizeram referência àqueles que afetaram os Açores de forma mais direta, o que não faz muito sentido. Podiam ter feito referência também à tempestade Leslie que fez história por ter chegado onde chegou provocando estragos significativos em vários pontos do continente. Já para não falar do quão imprevisível foi...
Não chegou em forma de furacão (felizmente), mas não é muito normal um sistema desses afetar o nosso país de tal forma.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 17:24)

'furacão NU deve chegar aos Açores dentro de algumas horas'. Pesadelo em termos de comunicação.



joralentejano disse:


> Só fizeram referência àqueles que afetaram os Açores de forma mais direta, o que não faz muito sentido. A tempestade Leslie fez história por ter chegado onde chegou provocando estragos significativos em vários pontos do continente. Já para não falar do quão imprevisível foi...



Faz porque os Açores são mais afetados.

A questão até é outra: Raramente o IPMA, no seu portal, dá destaque à meteorologia das ilhas.

E isso encaixa perfeitamente na tua intervenção. Porque o Leslie não foi relevante para os _apêndices_.

Faz sentido só haver boletins sazonais e anuais para o continente? Entre muitas outras queixas que se pode fazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2020 às 17:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Não chegou em forma de furacão (felizmente), mas não é muito normal um sistema desses afetar o nosso país de tal forma.


Mas os ventos tiveram força de furacão( categoria 2), houve uma rajada de 176 Km/h na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2020 às 19:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas os ventos tiveram força de furacão( categoria 2), houve uma rajada de 176 Km/h na Figueira da Foz.



O sistema em causa já não era tropical, logo, não faria sentido mencionar.

O que se passou ocorre apenas em tempestades extra-tropicais em intensificação rápida. 

Rajada seca, é verdade que foi destrutiva, mas não foi um fenómeno tropical.




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2020 às 19:42)

lserpa disse:


> O sistema em causa já não era tropical, logo, não faria sentido mencionar.
> 
> O que se passou ocorre apenas em tempestades extra-tropicais em intensificação rápida.
> 
> ...


Como é que diferenciam? É que o sistema tinha sido considerado ainda como tropical meras horas antes, e como foi dito, as rajadas ainda tinham força de furacão


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 19:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que diferenciam? É que o sistema tinha sido considerado ainda como tropical meras horas antes, e como foi dito, as rajadas ainda tinham força de furacão



Não foi incluído o Tanya (Açores). E foi bastante intenso (extra-tropical). Ao menos há coerência nisso.






Relativamente ao Leslie...

09h UTC  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2018/al13/al132018.discus.068.shtml?






15h UTC  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2018/al13/al132018.discus.069.shtml?

(não há imagem da hora em questão)






21h UTC  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2018/al13/al132018.discus.070.shtml?






No inverno há inúmeras tempestades com força de furacão. Mas a sua estrutura (núcleo quente/frio...) é diferente.


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2020 às 20:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que diferenciam? É que o sistema tinha sido considerado ainda como tropical meras horas antes, e como foi dito, as rajadas ainda tinham força de furacão



O que ocorreu foi um stingjet https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sting_jet 
Uma tempestade para ser considerada tropical, tem que manter as suas características tropicais. Nomeadamente um núcleo quente, manter a sua capacidade de gerar convecção profunda e manter a ausência de de sistemas frontais, entre outros factores não menos importantes.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2020 às 20:37)

Já agora, segue aqui um efeito Lorenzo. 
Este “corte” ocorreu a uma cota de 700m. A floresta em causa é de criptomérias ~ 15/20m de altura cada uma aproximadamente.
Portanto, passou aqui largamente acima dos 200km/h. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Set 2020 às 00:07)

O ECM ja começou com o corte e ainda faltam 5 dias por isso quando chegarmos a sábado ja foi tudo cortado


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2020 às 00:10)

Parece que o GFS voltou a sonhar alto...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (8 Set 2020 às 00:37)

lserpa disse:


> Parece que o GFS voltou a sonhar alto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então só não é sonho quando é o contrário?
Nesta altura todas as hipóteses são válidas, certo?


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2020 às 00:48)

Açor disse:


> Então só não é sonho quando é o contrário?
> Nesta altura todas as hipóteses são válidas, certo?



Nesta altura é tudo subjectivo, mas são saídas pouco realistas, tais como, um tempestade em transição seguida por outra perfeitamente tropical. Demasiada tempestade perfeita diria eu.
La vai a velha conversa de que os modelos a esta distância valem 0, no entanto é mesmo isso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Set 2020 às 01:50)

1337 disse:


> Sim tens razão mas é muito pouco, Faro está a 37.02ºN e San Francisco a 37.46ºN. San Francisco tem temperaturas como as do Porto e o Porto está a 41.08ºN.



No site "Maps on the Web" há n sobreposições da América do Norte sobre a Europa, e vice-versa, é só escolher. Esta é uma das mais interessantes:

https://mapsontheweb.zoom-maps.com/post/180835682821/us-west-coasts-states-plus-british-columbia-if


----------



## bandevelugo (8 Set 2020 às 02:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pois... Indirectamente, influenciou a situação meteorológica no dia 15 na Península com os incêndios no Centro e Norte de Portugal Continental e na Galiza... Os familiares dos 50 e tal mortos e os feridos talvez recordem nesse dia sem qualquer dificuldade...



E se juntarmos a isso 250 000  hectares ardidos num dia ou dois e à roda de 1 000 milhões de euros de prejuízos, digamos que foi um passeio no parque...

Alguém se lembra de um desastre natural com tantos danos pessoais, materiais e ambientais?


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2020 às 09:54)

Helene (2006) vs Felix (2001) vs Lorenzo (2019)






Lorenzo (2019) vs Ophelia (2017) vs Gordon (2006) vs Alex 2016






O Ophelia e Lorenzo até podiam ser tipo Messi/Ronaldo. Mas enquanto que uma besta se estava a desfazer na passagem, a outra estava de perfeita saúde. Para mim, não há dúvida 

Óbvio que abordo este assunto com um entusiasmo que não haveria se tivesse passado por aqui. Arre. Ainda haveriam telhas por apanhar.


----------



## Tonton (8 Set 2020 às 10:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECM ja começou com o corte e ainda faltam 5 dias por isso quando chegarmos a sábado ja foi tudo cortado



Hoje, já voltou a pôr e até o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve têm direito a alguma... 
Nesta altura, o grau de incerteza ainda é grande.


----------



## 1337 (8 Set 2020 às 11:26)

bandevelugo disse:


> No site "Maps on the Web" há n sobreposições da América do Norte sobre a Europa, e vice-versa, é só escolher. Esta é uma das mais interessantes:
> 
> https://mapsontheweb.zoom-maps.com/post/180835682821/us-west-coasts-states-plus-british-columbia-if


Muito obrigado, dá sempre bastante jeito


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2020 às 12:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> ECM com boas perspectivas para a próxima semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se o René fosse porreiro vinha ver o Algarve, mas como quem vem visitar-me é a Vicky, já uns 5 anos que não a vejo a  e ela vem cá ao Algarve em Outubro pode ser que traga alguma surpresa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2020 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se o René fosse porreiro vinha ver o Algarve, mas como quem vem visitar-me é a Vicky, já uns 5 anos que não a vejo a  e ela vem cá ao Algarve em Outubro pode ser que traga alguma surpresa.


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2020 às 12:35)

Ainda bem que não passou por cá!
@Orion por acaso, meteorologia tropical é a minha favorita. Adoro abordar este assunto  
Deixo aqui uns registos meus da maré de tempestade do Lorenzo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (9 Set 2020 às 23:38)

ja cortaram quase tudo abaixo de Leiria pra dia 14 e depois....


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2020 às 23:41)

jamestorm disse:


> ja cortaram quase tudo abaixo de Leiria pra dia 14 e depois....


Chove segunda feira( nada de especial) e pouco mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2020 às 18:18)

E pronto lá se foi a cut off... uns aguaceiros sem importância na segunda-feira, e depois ainda dúvidas, sendo que o GFS dá tempo seco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2020 às 18:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> E pronto lá se foi a cut off... uns aguaceiros sem importância na segunda-feira, e depois ainda dúvidas, sendo que o GFS dá tempo seco.



Espera pelo ECM, pois não acredito que, de um dia para o outro e com a tendência há mais de 5 dias, vá tudo pelo cano abaixo... Sabes que o GFS é especialista em dar com as duas mãos, tirar com uma e depois devolver com juros


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2020 às 18:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Espera pelo ECM, pois não acredito que, de um dia para o outro e com a tendência há mais de 5 dias, vá tudo pelo cano abaixo... Sabes que o GFS é especialista em dar com as duas mãos, tirar com uma e depois devolver com juros


Pois, mas a instabilidade de Domingo e segunda-feira chapéu, sendo que a partir daí há dúvidas, veremos o que diz o ECM.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2020 às 19:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, mas a instabilidade de Domingo e segunda-feira chapéu, sendo que a partir daí há dúvidas, veremos o que diz o ECM.



Ainda é cedo e há outros modelos.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Set 2020 às 19:16)

Orion disse:


> Ainda é cedo e há outros modelos.


Mas eu falei de segunda feira, a partir daí é que há dúvidas, mas seria muito "azar" não termos instabilidade no continente, com tanta bolsa de ar frio a vaguear pelo Atlântico.


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2020 às 19:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas eu falei de segunda feira, a partir daí é que há dúvidas, mas seria muito "azar" não termos instabilidade no continente, com tanta bolsa de ar frio a vaguear pelo Atlântico.



Publiquei as cartas a 144h porque é o limite do UKMO. Mas ainda assim é suficiente para sustentar o meu argumento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2020 às 22:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Praticamente todos os modelos prevêem qualquer coisa, mas o GFS é sempre do contra.  Há uns dias, quando os outros não colocavam nada de especial, era o mais generoso. Não vale a pena criar expetativas porque já se sabe como são as cut-off que são muito típicas desta altura.
> Nestas últimas saídas, o ICON, ECM e GEM mostram um cenário muito idêntico com a cut-off a Noroeste, o que seria desfavorável para as regiões do costume, mas pronto, vai-se acompanhando e já é bom o facto de estar previsto tempo mais fresco.



As cut-off's que afectam o sul neste mês, normalmente acontecem mais na última década do mês e mais no final do mês, pode acontecer mais cedo mas é raro. 

O modelo mais generoso (Algarve) é o chinês.  https://weather.us/model-charts/cma/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20200920-1200z.html


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2020 às 23:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As cut-off's que afectam o sul neste mês, normalmente acontecem mais na última década do mês e mais no final do mês, pode acontecer mais cedo mas é raro.
> 
> O modelo mais generoso (Algarve) é o chinês.  https://weather.us/model-charts/cma/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20200920-1200z.html


Sim, isso mesmo. Em Elvas comemora-se o São Mateus nos últimos 10 dias do mês e por cá temos o seguinte ditado "Águas verdadeiras, pelo São Mateus as primeiras". Tenho memória de valentes trovoadas por essa altura e uma que me marcou mesmo, formou-se a Sul de Badajoz e provocou o caos na feira. Céu negro, imensas descargas e depois o dilúvio. Foi algo inesperado, pois ainda não acompanhava muito a meteorologia e naquela altura tinha um medo desgraçado de trovoadas. 
Desde 2015, os meses de Setembro têm sido bastante secos sendo que em diversos locais terminaram com 0mm. No ano passado choveu um dia, mas ainda assim não deu grande coisa.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Set 2020 às 03:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, isso mesmo. Em Elvas comemora-se o São Mateus nos últimos 10 dias do mês e por cá temos o seguinte ditado "Águas verdadeiras, pelo São Mateus as primeiras". Tenho memória de valentes trovoadas por essa altura e uma que me marcou mesmo, formou-se a Sul de Badajoz e provocou o caos na feira. Céu negro, imensas descargas e depois o dilúvio. Foi algo inesperado, pois ainda não acompanhava muito a meteorologia e naquela altura tinha um medo desgraçado de trovoadas.
> Desde 2015, os meses de Setembro têm sido bastante secos sendo que em diversos locais terminaram com 0mm. No ano passado choveu um dia, mas ainda assim não deu grande coisa.


 Aqui em Alenquer existe uma tradição que é o Círio de Nazaré, onde as pessoas fazem uma romaria de carros até à vila da Nazaré que ocorre desde o século XVII precisamente para se pedir chuva à virgem - segundo se diz, quando os carros estavam de volta ao alto concelho de Alenquer, geralmente já apanhavam chuva no caminho. A romaria acontece sempre até meio de Setembro, e quando eu era miúdo o milagre ainda funcionava, muitas vezes com direito a trovoada e tudo ...nas ultimas décadas no entanto, parece que a virgem não quer fazer o milagre: os romeiros vão e voltam debaixo de calor!!!


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Set 2020 às 11:07)

Este aumento significativo da temperatura para o fim de semana , pelo menos na minha zona , é a típica situação  nesta altura do ano da  aproximação de uma cut - off . Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima semana .


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2020 às 13:16)

Isto é o que acontece quando bebe-se fora de horas  Uma saída do GFS para deitar-se no lixo, até às 240 horas.


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Set 2020 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto é o que acontece quando bebe-se fora de horas  Uma saída do GFS para deitar-se no lixo, até às 240 horas.



Nunca se sabe . Nos últimos anos , a gota fria tem ido para a Andaluzia , mas lá virá o ano que aparecerá no Algarve .


----------



## Cesar (11 Set 2020 às 17:06)

Crazyrain disse:


> Nunca se sabe . Nos últimos anos , a gota fria tem ido para a Andaluzia , mas lá virá o ano que aparecerá no Algarve .


Que chova bem no Algarve, que bem precisam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Set 2020 às 23:27)

Interessantes as previsões do ECMWF para a próxima semana, com quase 100 mm nas próximas duas semanas. Tenho tido o pressentimento desde o início do mês de que a segunda metade deste mês seria bem diferente da primeira e parece que muitos modelos confirmam essa tendência, mas vou ser prudente já que há a (grande) possibilidade de a precipitação e a depressão isolada desaparecer dos modelos já amanhã. Esperemos que não, pois o Sul de Portugal precisa de muita chuva neste outono!


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 11:07)

A artilharia _Gêéfissiana_ de ciclones tropicais foi um total fracasso. Ainda há alguma - pequena - indefinição no trajeto do Paulette mas a tranquilidade aparenta reinar nos próximos 7-10 dias.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 11:10)

E... (o GFS) vai continuar a corrigir.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 11:18)

Na saída das 12z de ontem também apareceu um ciclone (fantasma) no Med.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2020 às 14:39)

5a e 6a feira deve chover alguma coisa aqui em Alenquer, mas ainda falta algum tempo..tudo o que cair agora em Setembro é ganho visto que nos ultimos anos nem uma gota por aqui em Setembro.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 17:12)

Orion disse:


> E... (o GFS) vai continuar a corrigir.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 17:47)

Mínimas de 17º a partir de 2ª (PDL; IPMA). Maravilha


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2020 às 18:44)

maior consenso agora nos modelos pra chuva!


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Set 2020 às 21:33)

Grande corte do ECMWF


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2020 às 21:50)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do ECMWF



????


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2020 às 21:57)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do ECMWF





Tonton disse:


> ????


No Alentejo e no Sotavento Algarvio, sim, a saída operacional do ECMWF cortou bastante na precipitação. Contudo foi o único modelo a fazer isso - o GFS até aumentou bastante a quantidade prevista para as regiões onde o ECMWF cortou. Para além disso, a saída operacional está bastante desfasada da média do próprio modelo.


----------



## Cesar (12 Set 2020 às 21:59)

Tonton disse:


> ????


Tanto tira poe até  mete dó.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Set 2020 às 22:05)

Tonton disse:


> ????


Sim
9mm para Serpa


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2020 às 10:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim
> 9mm para Serpa



Não vale a pena desesperar, porque na "run" da 0h, já voltou...

Com a aproximação das datas, estamos no habitual "tira-e-põe".


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2020 às 20:27)

Crazyrain disse:


> Ainda me lembro de um ciclone , se não me engano , que atingiu os Açores em setembro de 1986 e deslocou- se para o continente . Que , embora naturalmente enfraquecido , ainda provocou muitos estragos e precipitação superior a 100 mm em poucas horas em muitos locais  no Litoral Norte .



Boa noite. Já agora, alguém me sabe dizer que "depressão" foi aquela que nos atingiu salvo erro em Agosto de 1987? É que na altura frequentava uma colónia de férias na Costa da Caparica, e lembro-me desse dia ter começado quente e nublado até pouco depois do almoço, altura em que escureceu bastante e desencadeou-se uma forte trovoada, com descargas elétricas sucessivas, acompanhadas de vento muito forte que causou o pandemónio nas praias e a debandada em massa.

Recordo-me da RTP no Telejornal mostrar inundações em Lisboa, e de um meteorologista do INMG (não sei se era o Costa Alves) falar numa "depressão". Quem se recorda?


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Set 2020 às 20:37)

Microburst disse:


> Boa noite. Já agora, alguém me sabe dizer que "depressão" foi aquela que nos atingiu salvo erro em Agosto de 1987? É que na altura frequentava uma colónia de férias na Costa da Caparica, e lembro-me desse dia ter começado quente e nublado até pouco depois do almoço, altura em que escureceu bastante e desencadeou-se uma forte trovoada, com descargas elétricas sucessivas, acompanhadas de vento muito forte que causou o pandemónio nas praias e a debandada em massa.
> 
> Recordo-me da RTP no Telejornal mostrar inundações em Lisboa, e de um meteorologista do INMG (não sei se era o Costa Alves) falar numa "depressão". Quem se recorda?



Por acaso dessa não me lembro . Mas lembro - me de julho de 88 estava de férias no Algarve . E de ter chovido muito no Norte ,  de ver as ruas no Porto inundadas . Até no Algarve choveu , nesse dia nem pude ir à praia . Eram bem interessantes os verões nos anos 80 . E os invernos também , caiu neve algumas vezes à cota zero .


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2020 às 21:02)

Microburst disse:


> Boa noite. Já agora, alguém me sabe dizer que "depressão" foi aquela que nos atingiu salvo erro em Agosto de 1987? É que na altura frequentava uma colónia de férias na Costa da Caparica, e lembro-me desse dia ter começado quente e nublado até pouco depois do almoço, altura em que escureceu bastante e desencadeou-se uma forte trovoada, com descargas elétricas sucessivas, acompanhadas de vento muito forte que causou o pandemónio nas praias e a debandada em massa.
> 
> Recordo-me da RTP no Telejornal mostrar inundações em Lisboa, e de um meteorologista do INMG (não sei se era o Costa Alves) falar numa "depressão". Quem se recorda?



Deve ter sido esta depressão em altitude, no dia 27:

Precipitação:





Carta:


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2020 às 22:02)

Tonton disse:


> Deve ter sido esta depressão em altitude, no dia 27:
> 
> Precipitação:
> 
> ...



E para esse evento contribuíram os restos do 'Arlene'.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 13:34)

É impressão minha ou a instabilidade surge ao largo da costa Ocidental, em vez de desenvolver-se no interior da Península


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2020 às 13:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a instabilidade surge ao largo da costa Ocidental, em vez de desenvolver-se no interior da Península


Essa linha vai dissipar-se à medida que se aproxima da costa, tal como previsto pelos modelos. À tarde poderão surgir aguaceiros no interior, sim.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 14:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa linha vai dissipar-se à medida que se aproxima da costa, tal como previsto pelos modelos. À tarde poderão surgir aguaceiros no interior, sim.



Sim @Tiagolco, é essa mesma a previsão. Mas acho estranho que junto da fronteira não está a surgir qualquer nuvem de evolução vertical, a não ser muito próximo do Estreito de Gibraltar. Daí a minha questão... 
É que, por Arronches, está um calor húmido, desagradável, daqueles que surgem antes de trovoadas...


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2020 às 14:07)

É natural que ocorram mais no interior, por aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro já se nota alguma convecção, cúmulus crescendo rapidamente, vento quente de Sul, com algumas rajadas, ao fim da tarde podem "rebentar"


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2020 às 14:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim @Tiagolco, é essa mesma a previsão. Mas acho estranho que junto da fronteira não está a surgir qualquer nuvem de evolução vertical, a não ser muito próximo do Estreito de Gibraltar. Daí a minha questão...
> É que, por Arronches, está um calor húmido, desagradável, daqueles que surgem antes de trovoadas...


Há probabilidade de surgir algo pelo interior mas não é muito alta.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 14:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a instabilidade surge ao largo da costa Ocidental, em vez de desenvolver-se no interior da Península


Irá " morrer" assim que se aproximar da costa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 14:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há probabilidade de surgir algo pelo interior mas não é muito alta.



Por aqui ronda os 75% de probabilidade. Mas, parece-me, que o problema são os restantes 25%...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 14:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim @Tiagolco, é essa mesma a previsão. Mas acho estranho que junto da fronteira não está a surgir qualquer nuvem de evolução vertical, a não ser muito próximo do Estreito de Gibraltar. Daí a minha questão...
> É que, por Arronches, está um calor húmido, desagradável, daqueles que surgem antes de trovoadas...


A surgir algum aguaceiro e/ou trovoada( se ocorrer) na nossa zona, penso que só entre as 16h e as 20h.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2020 às 14:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por aqui ronda os 75% de probabilidade. Mas, parece-me, que o problema são os restantes 25%...


Baseei-me nos modelos AROME, GFS e ECMWF. As últimas saídas não preveem nada de especial para a tarde, mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Baseei-me nos modelos AROME, GFS e ECMWF. As últimas saídas não preveem nada de especial para a tarde, mas nunca se sabe.



@Tiagolco na área de Sintra estão a entrar nuvens com alguma altitude. É só palha ou alguma precipitação?


----------



## Cesar (14 Set 2020 às 15:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa linha vai dissipar-se à medida que se aproxima da costa, tal como previsto pelos modelos. À tarde poderão surgir aguaceiros no interior, sim.


Começo  a desconfiar que nao vai ocorrer nada nem no litoral, nem interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2020 às 15:17)

Parece-me complicado, mesmo o Arome já viu a coisa mais famosa. Chuva se calhar só a partir do final da semana, potencial para convecção hoje há mas parece-me haver falta de ingredientes.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Set 2020 às 15:29)

Maior potencial somente na sexta-feira.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2020 às 15:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Tiagolco na área de Sintra estão a entrar nuvens com alguma altitude. É só palha ou alguma precipitação?


Só palha. 
Entretanto começa a surgir algo no interior norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Tiagolco na área de Sintra estão a entrar nuvens com alguma altitude. É só palha ou alguma precipitação?


Já não acredito em nada, a verdade é que já não há trovoadas como antigamente, venha alguma precipitação, mas também não espero muita chuva esta semana.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 16:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só palha.
> Entretanto começa a surgir algo no interior norte.


É incrível como morre tudo depressa, o escudo anti- trovoadas português no seu melhor.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Set 2020 às 17:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já não acredito em nada, a verdade é que já não há trovoadas como antigamente, venha alguma precipitação, mas também não espero muita chuva esta semana.


É interessante que as trovoadas quase desapareceram de Portugal, não sei como se explica isso mas o facto é que hoje em dia são muito mais raras do que eram na década de 90s. No entanto ainda em Agosto tivemos grande festival de trovado aqui no Oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 17:25)

jamestorm disse:


> É interessante que as trovoadas quase desapareceram de Portugal, não sei como se explica isso mas o facto é que hoje em dia são muito mais raras do que eram na década de 90s. No entanto ainda em Agosto tivemos grande festival de trovado aqui no Oeste.


Foi em Julho.


----------



## jsportugal (14 Set 2020 às 22:51)

Parabéns aos contemplados pelo maravilhoso espetáculo de trovoadas de hoje... Foi tão bom que até adormeci... De 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação, ocorreram nada mais nada menos que Duas ou três gotas de chuva... e pronto, está feito o espetáculo. Simplesmente incrível e desesperante como o nosso país é um autêntico escudo anti-trovoadas. Não há uma única cut-off de jeito. Andamos a ser enganados há já muito tempo. Era ontem ou hoje o dia D, 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação... e no fim de contas nada. Agora já é quinta e sexta. Chega esses dias... novo fiasco. Depois é lá para outubro... Simplesmente incrível e desesperante.
Os modelos este ano têm sido um autêntico desastre no que diz respeito a trovoadas, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS.
É por isso que hoje em dia quando há previsões de trovoada (e já de agora de neve, em relação ao inverno), pura e simplesmente já não dá para acreditar em nada, ja se sabe que vai ser um fiasco. Antigamente não era assim!!!
Maldito atlântico e maldito anticiclone...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2020 às 23:01)

jsportugal disse:


> Parabéns aos contemplados pelo maravilhoso espetáculo de trovoadas de hoje... Foi tão bom que até adormeci... De 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação, ocorreram nada mais nada menos que Duas ou três gotas de chuva... e pronto, está feito o espetáculo. Simplesmente incrível e desesperante como o nosso país é um autêntico escudo anti-trovoadas. Não há uma única cut-off de jeito. Andamos a ser enganados há já muito tempo. Era ontem ou hoje o dia D, 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação... e no fim de contas nada. Agora já é quinta e sexta. Chega esses dias... novo fiasco. Depois é lá para outubro... Simplesmente incrível e desesperante.
> Os modelos este ano têm sido um autêntico desastre no que diz respeito a trovoadas, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS.
> É por isso que hoje em dia quando há previsões de trovoada (e já de agora de neve, em relação ao inverno), pura e simplesmente já não dá para acreditar em nada, ja se sabe que vai ser um fiasco. Antigamente não era assim!!!
> Maldito atlântico e maldito anticiclone...


Os modelos com o passar dos dias foram reduzindo a instabilidade, afirmei aqui na quinta-feira que a instabilidade para hoje já tinha ido de vela, e pelos vistos não me enganei infelizmente.

Resta aguardar quinta-feira e no fim de semana, para ver se sobra alguma coisa, pelo menos chuva que já seria bom, porque em relação à trovoada é a miséria que se vê.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2020 às 23:02)

jsportugal disse:


> Parabéns aos contemplados pelo maravilhoso espetáculo de trovoadas de hoje... Foi tão bom que até adormeci... De 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação, ocorreram nada mais nada menos que Duas ou três gotas de chuva... e pronto, está feito o espetáculo. Simplesmente incrível e desesperante como o nosso país é um autêntico escudo anti-trovoadas. Não há uma única cut-off de jeito. Andamos a ser enganados há já muito tempo. Era ontem ou hoje o dia D, 100% de probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação... e no fim de contas nada. Agora já é quinta e sexta. Chega esses dias... novo fiasco. Depois é lá para outubro... Simplesmente incrível e desesperante.
> Os modelos este ano têm sido um autêntico desastre no que diz respeito a trovoadas, tanto o ECMWF como o GFS.
> É por isso que hoje em dia quando há previsões de trovoada (e já de agora de neve, em relação ao inverno), pura e simplesmente já não dá para acreditar em nada, ja se sabe que vai ser um fiasco. Antigamente não era assim!!!
> Maldito atlântico e maldito anticiclone...


Sem dúvida, cada vez começa a ser mais desesperante. Logo veremos se quinta ou sexta teremos mudança do estado do tempo, pois tudo dependerá da localização do ex-furacão Paulette. Na última saída o ECMWF pôs a depressão um pouco mais a sudoeste e os acumulados previstos aumentaram logo uns 40 mm no Sul!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Set 2020 às 01:04)

Trovoadas como já não se via há muitos mts anos ocorreram aqui pelo Oeste no dia 21 de Julho (desculpem tinha-me parecido anteriormente que tinha sido já em Agosto) e foi algo de se ficar de boca aberta pela duração e quantidade de raios: https://www.publico.pt/2020/07/21/s...3500-raios-noite-trovoada-centro-pais-1925366

Mas, realmente as trovoadas tornaram-e um evento bastante raro em Portugal, aquelas grandes trovoadas de Outono e de Maio praticamente desapareceram do território. Alguém entre os comentadores mais experientes aponta uma razão para isto? Já sei que aqui foi dito que desde que há registo que existem décadas com mais e menos trovoadas e que é um pouco aleatório, mas parece-me que estamos a atravessar um longo deserto no que toca a estes fenómenos aqui em Portugal e isso merece uma explicação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2020 às 09:56)

Ora aí está ela.


----------



## srr (15 Set 2020 às 10:08)

Vem com bom aspecto, sim senhora, promete.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 10:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ora aí está ela.



@Duarte Sousa como refere o NOAA, ao ganhar características tropicais ou subtropicais, poderá haver incremento da instabilidade e da precipitação para além das previsões??


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2020 às 11:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Duarte Sousa como refere o NOAA, ao ganhar características tropicais ou subtropicais, poderá haver incremento da instabilidade e da precipitação para além das previsões??



"3. A non-tropical area of low pressure is located over the far
northeastern Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles northeast of the
Azores. This system is forecast to move south-southeastward during
the next few days where it will encounter warmer waters, which
could allow the low to gradually acquire some tropical or
subtropical characteristics this week.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...low...20 percent."

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2

Probabilidades baixas para já...


----------



## João P Sousa (15 Set 2020 às 11:03)

Boas sou novo aqui no Forum apesar de já vir algum tempo (anos) quando surgem fenomenos meteo. 

Hoje verifiquei essa depressão e acho que se irá alimentar dessa frente que vem de Sul. (não se irá dissipar) o que irá originar forte instabilidade (está com ventos de 120kmh). Também não acredito que passe ao largo, mas sim que está a ser empurrada em direcção a PT continental. 

João


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Set 2020 às 11:06)

Faz lembrar as depressões que cíclicamente atingem o nosso território nesta época do ano .  Ir acompanhando com atenção a sua evolução .


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 11:35)

supercell disse:


> "3. A non-tropical area of low pressure is located over the far
> northeastern Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles northeast of the
> Azores. This system is forecast to move south-southeastward during
> the next few days where it will encounter warmer waters, which
> ...



Sim é, até porque o "rio atmosférico" está a estreitar-se na região dos Açores, cortando a ligação entre a depressão e massas de ar tropical. Tudo dependerá da energia que irá acumular das temperaturas mais quentes na água do mar junto à costa portuguesa.


----------



## marcoacmaia (15 Set 2020 às 21:05)

Olá de novo! : )


----------



## aoc36 (15 Set 2020 às 21:30)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2020 às 22:40)

As previsões têm vindo a piorar essencialmente para a região sul.
Neste momento as previsões nem passa dos 10 mm nas regiões mais a sul, e mesmo o ecm tem vindo a piorar!


----------



## aoc36 (15 Set 2020 às 22:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As previsões têm vindo a piorar essencialmente para a região sul.
> Neste momento as previsões nem passa dos 10 mm nas regiões mais a sul, e mesmo o ecm tem vindo a piorar!



pior em que sentido?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2020 às 22:59)

aoc36 disse:


> pior em que sentido?



Cada vez menos precipitação prevista para o sul!


----------



## aoc36 (15 Set 2020 às 23:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cada vez menos precipitação prevista para o sul!



Ca pelo sul só tem tendência é para chover cada vez menus.


----------



## João P Sousa (15 Set 2020 às 23:35)

Mas esteja descansado que em princípio a depressão vai entrar pelo Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2020 às 23:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cada vez menos precipitação prevista para o sul!


Neste momento as previsões estão muito instáveis, não vale a pena confiar nos valores de precipitação. Vai-se a ver e a frente ainda atinge Portugal Continental com maior intensidade que o previsto...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 01:23)

ECMWF a dar uma probabilidade de 90% da Invest 99L evoluir para tempestade tropical nas próximas 48h.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 02:38)

Espetacular.


----------



## João P Sousa (16 Set 2020 às 08:42)

Bom dia, 

Parece que o Paullete se irá fundir com a depressão/ciclone (que está a formar o olho) uma vez que está rodeado por por altas pressões uma nas ilhas britanicas, outra na gronelandia e a dos Açores que está a descair para sul e assim abrir a passagem para as duas baixas pressões se unirem.

A frente de sul que já cá estava, foi absorvida pela L99.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2020 às 10:46)

Chuva aqui pelo Oeste e Lisboa está garantida, não? Alguém aposta previsão para os próximos 3 dias?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 10:46)

Transição subtropical?


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2020 às 10:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Chuva aqui pelo Oeste e Lisboa está garantida, não? Alguém aposta previsão para os próximos 3 dias?


Vai chover sim, mas não será nenhum temporal de outro mundo, como se anda por aí a apregoar, situação normal de outono.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Set 2020 às 11:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai chover sim, mas não será nenhum temporal de outro mundo, como se anda por aí a apregoar, situação normal de outono.



Normal  , como a grande maioria dos eventos meteorológicos . Muitas  pessoas é que transformam eventos banais em fenómenos únicos .


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2020 às 11:47)

A partir de amanhã já se sentirão mais os efeitos da aproximação da depressão ( Invest 99), está prevista instabilidade ( que deverá continuar nos dias seguintes) com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoadas, penso que, entretanto, deverão ser emitidos pelo IPMA alguns avisos:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 17.setembro.2020

RESUMO:

*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento por vezes forte nas terras altas.

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que por vezes podem ser fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada, em especial durante a tarde nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) predominando do quadrante sul,
soprando por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h
nas terras altas.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial no interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade
a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros, sendo mais prováveis até ao fim da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) predominando do quadrante sul.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, sendo mais prováveis durante a tarde,
que podem ser acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento fraco.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21/24ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão e Maria João Frada

_Atualizado a 16 de setembro de 2020 às 5:46 UTC

_


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2020 às 12:25)

Crazyrain disse:


> Normal  , como a grande maioria dos eventos meteorológicos . Muitas  pessoas é que transformam eventos banais em fenómenos únicos .


afinal Pouco irá chover ....mas, em Setembro chover alguma coisa é pouco habitual, por isso tudo o que cair, é ganho!!! ...esperemos sim um Outubro um pouco mais regado.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 12:33)

jamestorm disse:


> afinal Pouco irá chover ...


Não podemos afirmar isso, ainda por cima com a possibilidade da depressão adquirir características tropicais.
A AEMET já emitiu avisos meteorológicos.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2020 às 12:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito cedo para afirmar isso, ainda por cima com a possibilidade da depressão adquirir características tropicais.
> A AEMET já emitiu avisos meteorológicos.


Ha mais probabilidade de ser pouco activa e afastar-se rapidamente...mas, eu não entendo mto do assunto é só o que tenho visto por aí. Se calhar quem escreve estas coisas entende tanto qto eu ..a aguardar


----------



## dahon (16 Set 2020 às 13:14)

Não sei se a ideia é a de psicologia invertida, o que garantidamente não funciona com meteorologia ou baixar expectativas por causa de potências desilusões.
Não é por desvalorizar este evento que deixam de lá estar os potenciais riscos associados.
Principalmente num evento com características convectivas, em que todos sabemos a dificuldade da sua previsão, seja em intensidade ou localização.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2020 às 13:31)

Parece que as preces foram ouvidas... aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA para todos os distritos amanhã.


----------



## rfilipeg (16 Set 2020 às 13:43)

Ao ver as imagens de satélite, não me parece nada de mais. E mesmo o próprio "ciclone" que para mim é mais uma depressão, também não contém nada de mais e está muito mal organizado mesmo a convecção é fraca.
Quanto ao "ciclone" ou depressão, como quiserem, e olhando às imagens de satélite o mesmo parece estar a ir para sul e ligeiramente para sudeste. A meu ver parece que vai passar um pouco longe do nosso território.
Para aqui para o litoral norte não me parece que vá vir grande coisa nem estou com espectativas para tal. Venham de lá mas é as ciclogeneses explosivas que começam a ser raras no nosso país.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2020 às 13:49)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ao ver as imagens de satélite, não me parece nada de mais. E mesmo o próprio "ciclone" que para mim é mais uma depressão, também não contém nada de mais e está muito mal organizado mesmo a convecção é fraca.
> Quanto ao "ciclone" ou depressão, como quiserem, e olhando às imagens de satélite o mesmo parece estar a ir para sul e ligeiramente para sudeste. A meu ver parece que vai passar um pouco longe do nosso território.
> Para aqui para o litoral norte não me parece que vá vir grande coisa nem estou com espectativas para tal. Venham de lá mas é as ciclogeneses explosivas que começam a ser raras no nosso país.


E grande parte da precipitação ficará no mar.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2020 às 13:55)

rfilipeg disse:


> E mesmo *o próprio "ciclone" que para mim é mais uma depressão*



Ciclone e depressão são exatamente a mesma coisa.

Ciclone tropical e depressão extratropical já são coisas diferentes. Fala-se muito que ciclone é sinónimo de tempestade violenta, mas nem sempre é assim ( sobertudo nas nossas latitudes) na  maioria das vezes é uma vulgar ou mais forte depressão extratopical, que pode causar estragos, é um ciclone, mas não é um ciclone tropical.


----------



## rfilipeg (16 Set 2020 às 14:06)

Sim eu sei mas se me fiz entender, é que as pessoas estão a dar demasiada importancia quando não passa de um evento, que e para já, não tem relevância nenhuma a não ser tempo quente e abafado. E mesmo a convecção é muito fraca para já.....


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2020 às 14:13)

rfilipeg disse:


> Sim eu sei mas se me fiz entender, é que as pessoas estão a dar demasiada importancia quando não passa de um evento, que e para já, não tem relevância nenhuma a não ser tempo quente e abafado. E mesmo a convecção é muito fraca para já.....


Ou seja pouco ou nada chove como ja tinha visto...
Acho que temos que baixar as expectativas e aceitar que é só Setembro um mês muito pouco chuvoso, tudo o que cair é ganho.


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2020 às 14:15)

rfilipeg disse:


> quando não passa de um evento, que e para já, não tem relevância nenhuma a não ser tempo quente e abafado.



É natural que ainda não tenha "relevância nenhuma" pois ainda nem começou aqui pelo nosso País. Depois de acabar lá se fará o "balanço." Sendo um evento potencialmente convectivo, é muito incerto, e de um momento para o outro podem surgir células fortes, é um bocado "lotaria" os locais onde vão surgir, por isso é aguardar, em especial  a partir de amanhã , em que as condições serão mais favoráveis.


----------



## Tonton (16 Set 2020 às 16:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> E grande parte da precipitação ficará no mar.





rfilipeg disse:


> Sim eu sei mas se me fiz entender, é que as pessoas estão a dar demasiada importancia quando não passa de um evento, que e para já, não tem relevância nenhuma a não ser tempo quente e abafado. E mesmo a convecção é muito fraca para já.....





jamestorm disse:


> Ou seja pouco ou nada chove como ja tinha visto...
> Acho que temos que baixar as expectativas e aceitar que é só Setembro um mês muito pouco chuvoso, tudo o que cair é ganho.



Eh, pessoal, a situação ainda está em desenvolvimento, e não é preciso virem já as vozes das harpias agoirar tudo....


----------



## TxMxR (16 Set 2020 às 17:20)

Tonton disse:


> Eh, pessoal, a situação ainda está em desenvolvimento, e não é preciso virem já as vozes das harpias agoirar tudo....



Acho que também não é preciso virem agoirar para o outro lado... 

Anyways..

Vamos ter direito a _medicane_?


----------



## TxMxR (16 Set 2020 às 17:26)

TxMxR disse:


> Vamos ter direito a _medicane_?










OT: que sites é que usam para hosting? No imgur agora fica com qualidade muito fraca pela app


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Set 2020 às 18:21)

É impressão minha ou o GFS e o ECM estão em sintonia com a evolução do Paulette para as proximidades da Península Creio que a interacção entre a Invest 99L e o Paulette irá dar alguma surpresa (e que venha para aliviar a situação de seca).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2020 às 19:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou o GFS e o ECM estão em sintonia com a evolução do Paulette para as proximidades da Península Creio que a interacção entre a Invest 99L e o Paulette irá dar alguma surpresa (e que venha para aliviar a situação de seca).



Seria bom, a Paulette passa nos Açores apanha uns queijos oferecidos pelo Pauleta e depois vem distribuir no continente, era chamada "chuva de queijo". da Terra Nostra, ou então, passa nos Açores e traz uma vaca voadora para oferecer ao Costa.


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2020 às 20:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Seria bom, a Paulette passa nos Açores apanha uns queijos oferecidos pelo Pauleta e depois vem distribuir no continente, era chamada "chuva de queijo". da Terra Nostra, ou então, passa nos Açores e traz uma vaca voadora para oferecer ao Costa.


----------



## fhff (16 Set 2020 às 20:20)

Está engraçado o nosso Atlântico....e também o Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Ruiamaro (16 Set 2020 às 20:34)

Já estou cheio de medo do que aí vem, até vou dormir com o meu cão, para não ter medo.
Uma depressãozita normal, e já andam a falar em ciclones e coisas tropicais.


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2020 às 20:48)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Já estou cheio de medo do que aí vem, até vou dormir com o meu cão, para não ter medo.
> Uma depressãozita normal, e já andam a falar em ciclones e coisas tropicais.


Ya deve ser furacão  manhoso, daqui a uns anos formam se no nosso país.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 21:01)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Já estou cheio de medo do que aí vem, até vou dormir com o meu cão, para não ter medo.
> Uma depressãozita normal, e já andam a falar em ciclones e coisas tropicais.


O mapa do NHC indica que há 20% de probabilidade da depressão apresentar características tropicais nos próximos dias. Eu e mais alguns membros só temos feito o nowcasting porque realmente é uma situação excecional só por existir essa possibilidade, quanto mais se se formar um ciclone tropical. Não vejo mal nenhum nisso.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2020 às 21:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> O mapa do NHC indica que há 20% de probabilidade da depressão apresentar características tropicais nos próximos dias. Eu e mais alguns membros só temos feito o nowcasting porque realmente é uma situação excecional só por existir essa possibilidade, quanto mais se se formar um ciclone tropical. Não vejo mal nenhum nisso.



Concordo em absoluto contigo. 
Já ando nestas andanças há muitos anos e nunca vi o NHC  a prever uma situação destas, mesmo que não ocorra, é uma situação digna de registo.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (16 Set 2020 às 21:23)

Boas
Encontro me a pesca na costa oeste mais precisamente a norte da Nazaré (pedra do ouro) o céu ficou medonho e avisto alguns flashes no mar 
Acham que a frente ainda demora a chegar?


----------



## Ruiamaro (16 Set 2020 às 21:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> O mapa do NHC indica que há 20% de probabilidade da depressão apresentar características tropicais nos próximos dias. Eu e mais alguns membros só temos feito o nowcasting porque realmente é uma situação excecional só por existir essa possibilidade, quanto mais se se formar um ciclone tropical. Não vejo mal nenhum nisso.


Não há mal nenhum, só que alguém leigo no assunto lê neste fórum " ciclone tropical em Portugal" etc etc, fica logo a pensar que irá haver tempo severo, ou seja está-se criar expectativas que não correspondem à realidade, nada antevê tempo severo em Portugal continental.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2020 às 21:52)

O IPMA tem registo de varias descargas eléctricas nessa zona!
Segundo o Radar a frente está no mar, aparentemente não muito longe da costa...mas, não sou capaz de dizer quanto tempo leva a chegar. A horária do IPMA só aponta para chuva na Nazaré pelo meio dia de amanhã, por isso deve se estar a deslocar lentamente.



jcsmonteiro disse:


> Boas
> Encontro me a pesca na costa oeste mais precisamente a norte da Nazaré (pedra do ouro) o céu ficou medonho e avisto alguns flashes no mar
> Acham que a frente ainda demora a chegar?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 22:48)

Thomar disse:


> Concordo em absoluto contigo.
> Já ando nestas andanças há muitos anos e nunca vi o NHC  a prever uma situação destas, mesmo que não ocorra, é uma situação digna de registo.


Exatamente. Dizem que este é o Invest mais a Norte alguma vez registado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2020 às 22:58)

A ondulação entre 2 a 2.5 metros prevista para o Algarve, aliado às marés vivas do equinócio em que vamos ter uma maré cheia de 4.01 mt na 6ª feira, pelas 17h. Poderá causar alguns estragos na costa.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Set 2020 às 23:20)

https://go.nasa.gov/2H049Dc

Venha a chuvinha que é bem precisa!


----------



## cardu (16 Set 2020 às 23:22)

A malta esta a menosprezar o tempo severo que vem a caminho, mas a verdade ê que o que aconteceu no Alentejo nos anos 90 pode voltar a repetir se.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2020 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A ondulação entre 2 a 2.5 metros prevista para o Algarve, aliado às marés vivas do equinócio em que vamos ter uma maré cheia de 4.01 mt na 6ª feira, pelas 17h. Poderá causar alguns estragos na costa.


Ui... Ah pois sim! Falta aliar o efeito de storm surge! E que o pico da maré cai coincidir com o pico de vento e talvez de chuva!
Ilhas barreira e tantos outros pontos do Algarve que vai dar barraca!


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 00:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui... Ah pois sim! Falta aliar o efeito de storm surge! E que o pico da maré cai coincidir com o pico de vento e talvez de chuva!
> Ilhas barreira e tantos outros pontos do Algarve que vai dar barraca!


e a barraca é literal neste caso.  Barraca na ria..


----------



## TxMxR (17 Set 2020 às 02:06)

Paulette a formar um sting jet? 

Mais parece um eagle jet, até garras tem 


Animação


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 13:14)

Inédito. Começa a adquirir características subtropicais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Set 2020 às 13:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Inédito. Começa a adquirir características subtropicais.


Lol!
Olha tu queres ver que...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 13:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Lol!
> Olha tu queres ver que...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Estamos em 2020... já não duvido de nada.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Set 2020 às 13:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Inédito. Começa a adquirir características subtropicais.


O que é que falta acontecer mais em 2020 mesmo?


----------



## Tonton (17 Set 2020 às 14:30)

Além do núcleo principal, mais subtropical, o mais a Sul, nota-se agora a complexidade da circulação em desenvolvimento com mais 2 núcleos mais a Norte:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 16:23)

Bem tenta fechar o olho. Impressionante.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 22:51)

Muito boa a saída do ECM .


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2020 às 22:53)

A Invest 99L "fazer olhinhos" à Península Ibérica 





https://go.nasa.gov/2HbDqDX


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Set 2020 às 22:55)

Começo a ter a sensação que isto vai potenciar uma segunda quinzena de setembro bastante chuvosa em todo o continente .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Set 2020 às 23:07)

Crazyrain disse:


> Começo a ter a sensação que isto vai potenciar uma segunda quinzena de setembro bastante chuvosa em todo o continente .


E eu tenho tido o pressentimento que este outono/inverno será bem diferente dos anteriores. Já há uns belos anos que não via tanta atividade na nossa zona, a ver o que acontece nos próximos tempos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2020 às 23:19)

O modelo Suiço é a loucura total, mais de 140 mm na zona central do Algarve para amanhã 

https://weather.us/model-charts/swiss-mrf/faro/accumulated-precipitation/20200918-1900z.html


----------



## jamestorm (17 Set 2020 às 23:49)

Crazyrain disse:


> Começo a ter a sensação que isto vai potenciar uma segunda quinzena de setembro bastante chuvosa em todo o continente .


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 15:20)

Hoje lembrei-me deste post ao ver o esparguete do 99L 



TxMxR disse:


> moro no distrito de Viseu que parece que é o íman meteorológico de Portugal Continental


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 18:05)

Reacções interessantes no mínimo.. mas expectáveis


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 18:08)

TxMxR disse:


> Reacções interessantes no mínimo.. mas expectáveis


Ahahah também estava a ver! E falaram da Leslie, que pode ter perdido características tropicais ao aproximar-se da costa, mas não deixou de ter sido um evento extremamente violento para a região Centro


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 18:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Ahahah também estava a ver! E falaram da Leslie, que pode ter perdido características tropicais ao aproximar-se da costa, mas não deixou de ter sido um evento extremamente violento para a região Centro



Também ainda cheguei a ver esse comentário, até pensei que fosse algum português por acaso.
Foi, e é o evento mais violento que tenho memória apesar de felizmente relativamente pouca duração. Mas chegou bem para estragar o ano a muita gente.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 18:16)

Dois sistemas tropicais a fazerem landfall na Europa no mesmo dia. Hoje é dia de records.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 18:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Dois sistemas tropicais a fazerem landfall na Europa no mesmo dia. Hoje é dia de records.



É 2020 e basta, um ano para recordar. Recordar, mas tentar esquecer.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2020 às 19:26)

isto só mesmo em 2020


----------



## Paula (18 Set 2020 às 20:38)

É de mim ou o IPMA adicionou o Porto aos distritos com alerta amarelo? Penso que de Aveiro para cima não estava nenhum.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 20:46)

Paula disse:


> É de mim ou o IPMA adicionou o Porto aos distritos com alerta amarelo? Penso que de Aveiro para cima não estava nenhum.



Adicionou.
E alargaram o aviso de chuva/trovoada pelo menos para Viseu até às 21(22)


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 21:17)

Curiosidades

Setembro conta hoje o nono décimo sistema tropical nomeado, a média *anual* é de 12.

_Alpha é o sistema tropical que se formou mais a norte desde que há registos_. Edit: claramente não sei a latitude de Portugal, falso alarme neste 

Alpha é o sistema tropical que se formou mais a Este desde que há registos.

É apenas a segunda vez que se usam letras do alfabeto grego para nomear sistemas, a última vez foi em 2005 e o sistema Alpha só foi nomeado a 22 de Outubro.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 23:14)

TxMxR disse:


> Curiosidades
> 
> Setembro conta hoje o nono sistema tropical nomeado, a média *anual* é de 12.
> 
> ...


A wikipédia fala em 10 sistemas nomeados este mês. E este ano está a ter muitas tempestades, mas relativamente poucos de grande intensidade (pelo menos em relação à quantidade gigantesca de sistemas)


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 23:54)

N_Fig disse:


> A wikipédia fala em 10 sistemas nomeados este mês. E este ano está a ter muitas tempestades, mas relativamente poucos de grande intensidade (pelo menos em relação à quantidade gigantesca de sistemas)



Pois, desde que escrevi isso já nomearam o Beta 

Sim, claramente e ainda bem, e felizmente vários sistemas nem landfall fizeram, este ano não deixa de impressionar pela frequência de sistemas no entanto. Nomeados e potenciais.


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 02:02)

É o que dá quando 5 minutos antes de te darem o guião nem saberes que isto existe 

"There's Poltruga there... there's uuuuuuuuuuuuh... Spain?!" 

Link em caso do vídeo não aparecer correctamente


----------



## TxMxR (19 Set 2020 às 07:10)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É impressão minha ou a lista esgotou anormalmente cedo?



A última, e única vez, que esgotou foi a 15 de Outubro (edit: de 2005) tendo o nome Alpha sido usado a 22.


----------



## dahon (19 Set 2020 às 12:35)




----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 12:35)

E pronto no Alentejo tivemos 1 dia de chuva, e já está de regresso o sol, tanta coisa que vinha aí tanta instabilidade e não vi nada.


----------



## Tonton (19 Set 2020 às 15:32)

Ruiamaro disse:


> E pronto no Alentejo tivemos 1 dia de chuva, e já está de regresso o sol, tanta coisa que vinha aí tanta instabilidade e não vi nada.



Lá vem a choradeira...
Não vi em lado nenhum previsões de que iria estar a chover assim todos os dias??

Nas previsões actuais, ainda há mais chuva intermitente:


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 15:44)

Tonton disse:


> Lá vem a choradeira...
> Não vi em lado nenhum previsões de que iria estar a chover assim todos os dias??
> 
> Nas previsões actuais, ainda há mais chuva intermitente:


Desses dias de chuva que o IPMA prevê só quarta feira é que se vai concretizar.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2020 às 16:01)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Desses dias de chuva que o IPMA prevê só quarta feira é que se vai concretizar.


Em primeiro lugar, estando no Sul de Portugal e em setembro, não é suposto chover todos os dias, nem chover imenso. O que choveu em Faro ontem por exemplo foi quase o dobro do valor normal para este mês. E depois, claro que as previsões podem falhar, mas com metade dos próximos 10 dias com probabilidade de precipitação superior a 40%, dizer que já não vai chover é só ser do contra...


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 16:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Em primeiro lugar, estando no Sul de Portugal e em setembro, não é suposto chover todos os dias, nem chover imenso. O que choveu em Faro ontem por exemplo foi quase o dobro do valor normal para este mês. E depois, claro que as previsões podem falhar, mas com metade dos próximos 10 dias com probabilidade de precipitação superior a 40%, dizer que já não vai chover é só ser do contra...


Também não é suposto não chover em Fevereiro e foi o que aconteceu este ano, isso não é assim tão linear.
No verão quero o sol e calor, mas não excessivamente quente( até 35°c), e noites quentes para beber uma jola na esplanada, agora no outono e inverno quero chuva e " mau tempo", sabe-me tão bem beber um tinto e assar um chouriço, com o tempo fresco e chuvoso, além disso as oliveiras precisam de chuva nesta altura.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Set 2020 às 19:17)

Ruiamaro disse:


> E pronto no Alentejo tivemos 1 dia de chuva, e já está de regresso o sol, tanta coisa que vinha aí tanta instabilidade e não vi nada.


Sim. O GFS entao prevê 0.9mm


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 19:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim. O GFS entao prevê 0.9mm


Enfim, bela m****.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Set 2020 às 20:09)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Enfim, bela m****.


E a partir de sexta vai ser só anticiclone de novo  mais um outono em que vamos estar lixados aqui no sul


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2020 às 20:10)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Enfim, bela m****.


Mesmo o ECM nesta saída, também deu um belo corte na chuva.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 20:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E a partir de sexta vai ser só anticiclone de novo  mais um outono em que vamos estar lixados aqui no sul





Davidmpb disse:


> Mesmo o ECM nesta saída, também deu um belo corte na chuva.


Concordo plenamente, mais um outono que vamos ficar a ver navios, não vale a pena ter ilusões.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 20:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mesmo o ECM nesta saída, também deu um belo corte na chuva.


Maltido AA, devia estar cá o Verão, aí sim, depois a partir de Setembro ir embora, mas hoje em dia está cá o ano inteiro, depois quando abre um pouco só permite chuva pró Norte.
Tenho olivais em Alvalade do Sado, e cada vez que passo por lá já vejo sobreiros e Azinheiras a morrerem, e são árvores resistentes à seca, e diz bem o que se passa, mas o Ze povinho só se preocupa com o turismo, tem que haver sol e calor o ano todo, para os turistas enfim.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2020 às 20:33)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Maltido AA, devia estar cá o Verão, aí sim, depois a partir de Setembro ir embora, mas hoje em dia está cá o ano inteiro, depois quando abre um pouco só permite chuva pró Norte.
> Tenho olivais em Alvalade do Sado, e cada vez que passo por lá já vejo sobreiros e Azinheiras a morrerem, e são árvores resistentes à seca, e diz bem o que se passa, mas o Ze povinho só se preocupa com o turismo, tem que haver sol e calor o ano todo, para os turistas enfim.


Acho que a quantidade de chuva que cair na próxima semana dependerá do desenvolvimento da ex-Paulette.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 20:37)

E não vejo ninguém a falar da seca, estão mais preocupados com uma tempestadezita que ocorreu, um situação normalíssima de outono, mas só porque foi nomeada pelos EUA, foi como um orgasmo meteorológico.


----------



## belem (19 Set 2020 às 20:54)

Então, mas quando começa o outono no Alentejo?


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2020 às 20:55)

Pessoas que não conhecem o próprio clima do sítio onde vivem... Uma realidade, um confessionário todos os anos repetido...


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 21:01)

vitamos disse:


> Pessoas que não conhecem o próprio clima do sítio onde vivem... Uma realidade, um confessionário todos os anos repetido...


Acham-se muito sabichões... se o clima fosse "normal", chovia bem no inverno.
Porque é que agora os invernos são quase sempre secos no sul?
E onde estás a anormalidade de chover nesta altura? Se calhar hoje em dia é, mas não me esqueço do ditado " águas verdadeiras por S.Mateus as primeira".


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 21:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E a partir de sexta vai ser só anticiclone de novo  mais um outono em que vamos estar lixados aqui no sul


Estou confuso... então mas o outono não está a começar? Ou já estamos em janeiro e não dei por isso??? 


Por amor da santa... relaxem, tanto drama já para quê?


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2020 às 21:03)

João Pedro disse:


> tanto drama já para quê?


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Estou confuso... então mas o outono não está a começar? Ou já estamos em janeiro e não dei por isso???
> 
> 
> Por amor da santa... relaxem, tanto drama já para quê?


Claro que não te queixas. Vives no norte, se vivesses no sul queixavas-te.
O amigo não depende da agricultura, vai comprar tudo ao supermercado.


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2020 às 21:08)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Acham-se muito sabichões... se o clima fosse "normal", chovia bem no inverno.
> Porque é que agora os invernos são quase sempre secos no sul?
> E onde estás a anormalidade de chover nesta altura? Se calhar hoje em dia é, mas não me esqueço do ditado " águas verdadeiras por S.Mateus as primeira".


Estamos no Inverno?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Set 2020 às 21:09)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Claro que não te queixas. Vives no norte, se vivesses no sul queixavas-te.
> O amigo não depende da agricultura, vai comprar tudo ao supermercado.


Não deixes que o facto de não ter chovido mais durante este evento te tolde o discernimento...
Onde é que esse facto é decisivo para uma estação que está apenas a começar? Não é... 

Bem sei o que se passa a sul; penso apenas que seja ainda muito cedo para esse desespero.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 21:12)

vitamos disse:


> Estamos no Inverno?


Então porque não chove no inverno quando era " suposto" chover bem?


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2020 às 21:23)

Ruiamaro disse:


> E não vejo ninguém a falar da seca, estão mais preocupados com uma tempestadezita que ocorreu, um situação normalíssima de outono, mas só porque foi nomeada pelos EUA, foi como um orgasmo meteorológico.


Realmente, um ciclone subtropical fazer landfall em Portugal continental é algo que se vê todos os anos.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 21:32)

Snifa disse:


>


Para vocês nunca é drama, e depois passa-se mais um outono/ inverno secos e outros é que são os maus da fita.


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2020 às 21:38)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Para vocês nunca é drama, e depois passa-se mais um outono/ inverno secos e outros é que são os maus da fita.


Mas vocês quem? E os outros quem?


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2020 às 21:40)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Para vocês nunca é drama, e depois passa-se mais um outono/ inverno secos e outros é que são os maus da fita.



Mas já sabes se o Outono/ Inverno deste ano vai ser seco? Realmente somos maus, nós ( aqui no Norte) é que controlamos o tempo e temos um botão secreto, que ao carregar nele desvia a chuva toda do Alentejo...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2020 às 22:03)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Para vocês nunca é drama, e depois passa-se mais um outono/ inverno secos e outros é que são os maus da fita.


Agradecia que não se tornasse neste tópico em discussões de lixo, i.e. lamúrias off-topic. Chega a parecer de propósito, calma com a atitude também, sff.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Set 2020 às 22:18)

Saudades dos tempos em que a par da choradeira tínhamos também explicações ótimas de membros acerca dos sistemas que nos afectavam. 

O que explica a formação deste sistema ao largo de Portugal?


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 22:23)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Saudades dos tempos em que a par da choradeira tínhamos também explicações ótimas de membros acerca dos sistemas que nos afectavam.
> 
> O que explica a formação deste sistema ao largo de Portugal?


Foi um sistema como outro qualquer, alguns é que quiseram fazer disto, o acontecimento do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2020 às 22:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Saudades dos tempos em que a par da choradeira tínhamos também explicações ótimas de membros acerca dos sistemas que nos afectavam.
> 
> O que explica a formação deste sistema ao largo de Portugal?


Oh @rozzo, anda cá!


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Set 2020 às 23:05)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Acham-se muito sabichões... se o clima fosse "normal", chovia bem no inverno.
> Porque é que agora os invernos são quase sempre secos no sul?
> E onde estás a anormalidade de chover nesta altura? Se calhar hoje em dia é, mas não me esqueço do ditado " águas verdadeiras por S.Mateus as primeira".


Eles não percebem pk têm chuva 9 meses por ano


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 23:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Eles não percebem pk têm chuva 9 meses por ano


Verdade, se tivessem o mesmo que nós, também se queixavam... somos uns incompreendidos.


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 23:18)

Mais uma porcaria de saída do GFS siga para mais um mês seco, já nem chove quarta feira.
É sempre chuva prós mesmos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Set 2020 às 23:20)

A verdade é que o mês de Setembro é seco a sul, e o evento deste dia não foi mais quem um dia normal de chuva. Simplesmente em alguns locais muito isolados tivemos precipitação mais forte tal como Faro e Olhão, Portel e um ou outro caso mas na grande maioria do Alentejo e do Algarve pouco choveu. 
Quanto ao Outono estou a espera que seja seco, tal como o ano passado. 
O Inverno logo se verá!


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Set 2020 às 23:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Quanto ao Outono estou a espera que seja seco, tal como o ano passado.


Não se pode dizer isso que é crime... está mais do que sabido que será um outono seco no sul, mas os iluminados ainda acreditam no contrário.


----------



## meteo (20 Set 2020 às 00:14)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Não se pode dizer isso que é crime... está mais do que sabido que será um outono seco no sul, mas os iluminados ainda acreditam no contrário.



Está mais do que sabido que será um outono seco no sul? Mas que modelos se anda a ver para tirar essas conclusões? No bruxo?

Estamos em Setembro que é tipicamente um mês seco. Temos um outono e inverno pela frente, é esperar para ver. E depois falar. E já agora respeitar todos que por aqui vêm regularmente e os moderadores, que teem mais que fazer, que avisar continuamente para menos deste tipo de "conversação". Para um ambiente condizente com este forum, seria bom todos ajudarmos, não?


----------



## rozzo (20 Set 2020 às 01:49)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O que explica a formação deste sistema ao largo de Portugal?



Cada caso é um caso, e já houve mais sistemas similares no passado, vários deles nem foram seguidos pelo NHC. Este chama mais a atenção por o NHC o ter seguido, e por ter o "declarado" subtropical mesmo "aqui à porta". Na verdade sempre pareceu que devia ter sido declarado 1ou  2 dias mais cedo.

Seja como for, sim, parece haver uma tendência para mais sistemas tropicais ou subtropicais na nossa região. Os últimos anos têm sido animados.

Não é de espantar, uma vez que sistemas tropicais se alimentam de águas quentes, e naturalmente a faixa de SST favorável a sistemas tropicais vai avançando para norte, ao ritmo do aquecimento global. De qualquer forma, ainda estamos muito longe do ambiente favorável a sistemas puramente tropicais.

Dá sensação que boa parte destes casos recentes está muito relacionada com estes sistemas híbridos, e/ou com sistemas que nem tiveram génese tropical, mas sim que as adquiriram por outras razões.

Isso geralmente ocorre quando depressões relativamente bem organizadas, (mas que não chegariam a lado nenhum devido à falta de "fuel" por ausência de temperatura oceânica elevada) se cruzam com cut-off lows, podendo em condições ideais gerar estes sistemas híbridos. Estes são parcialmente alimentados por processos mais tropicais nos níveis baixos, que embora sozinhos sejam insuficientes são compensados pelo ar frio em altitude, mantendo o sistema.
Ocasionalmente, com alguma "sorte" podem acabar por fazer a transição para sistemas totalmente tropicais, como o Vince por exemplo.

A nossa região oceânica é por natureza favorável à ocorrência de cut-off lows (extra-tropicais). Não sei se estarão a haver mais ou menos, mas de qualquer forma, o tal aumento e expansão de SSTs elevadas para norte aumenta a probabilidade de estas "coincidências" necessárias à ocorrência deste tipo de transições acontecer.
Além claro de expandir também para norte a área minimamente favorável aos sistemas puramente tropicais vindos de baixas latitudes sobreviverem antes da sua dissipação ou extra-tropicalização.


----------



## TxMxR (20 Set 2020 às 05:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente aparecem notícias que haverá vida em Vénus e algumas "mentes iluminadas" pensam que seria um bom local para umas férias.



As pessoas não têm culpa de ser ignorantes, são formatadas para isso, deixa lá sonhar um bocadinho quem ainda pode 


Mas eras capaz de me dizer que com tudo pago e com a tua segurança garantida não ias?


----------



## Ruiamaro (20 Set 2020 às 10:39)

E pronto para o fim do mês regressa o calor, quando é preciso estar calor não está como em Junho, e agora que não faz falta nenhuma é que as temperaturas sobem, Outubro deve ser mais um mês seco.


----------



## Ruiamaro (20 Set 2020 às 10:50)

meteo disse:


> Está mais do que sabido que será um outono seco no sul? Mas que modelos se anda a ver para tirar essas conclusões? No bruxo?
> 
> Estamos em Setembro que é tipicamente um mês seco. Temos um outono e inverno pela frente, é esperar para ver. E depois falar. E já agora respeitar todos que por aqui vêm regularmente e os moderadores, que teem mais que fazer, que avisar continuamente para menos deste tipo de "conversação". Para um ambiente condizente com este forum, seria bom todos ajudarmos, não?


Para vocês nunca é drama, já não sei há quantos anos o sul não tem um outono/ inverno decentes, depois quando nos queixamos lá vem o pessoal do Norte, falam de barriga cheia, deviam ter pelo menos 1 ano de chuva como tem sido em Alvalade do Sado, aposto que era o muro das lamentações.


----------



## TxMxR (20 Set 2020 às 10:50)

Ruiamaro disse:


> E pronto para o fim do mês regressa o calor, quando é preciso estar calor não está como em Junho, e agora que não faz falta nenhuma é que as temperaturas sobem, Outubro deve ser mais um mês seco.




E coisas boas?


----------



## Ruiamaro (20 Set 2020 às 10:51)

TxMxR disse:


> E coisas boas?


Diz-me tu.


----------



## Ruiamaro (20 Set 2020 às 11:01)

Mas o pessoal do Norte e de Lisboa é quase todo assim claro que há exceções, não sabem o que é trabalhar no campo, vão ao supermercado e compram tudo e não sabem aquilo que custa, deviam de andar era um dia com uma enxada nas unhas para ver o que custa.


----------



## TxMxR (20 Set 2020 às 11:05)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Diz-me tu.



Aqui para já está sol, está bom para tirar o carro da garagem e ir sacudir o pó


----------



## vitamos (20 Set 2020 às 11:13)

Seguimento meteorológico livre não é seguimento meteorológico da tasca... Comecam-se a ultrapassar alguns limites do aceitável, pelo que será melhor começarem a moderar-se nos comentários e provocações...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2020 às 11:27)

Até final do mês deverá haver algum frio no resto da Europa, minimizando a brutal anomalia positiva. De resto, e para o sul do 'continente', é preciso ter 'sorte' na posição da depressão. Melhor sorte para a próxima vez.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Set 2020 às 11:28)

rozzo disse:


> Cada caso é um caso, e já houve mais sistemas similares no passado, vários deles nem foram seguidos pelo NHC. Este chama mais a atenção por o NHC o ter seguido, e por ter o "declarado" subtropical mesmo "aqui à porta". Na verdade sempre pareceu que devia ter sido declarado 1ou  2 dias mais cedo.
> 
> Seja como for, sim, parece haver uma tendência para mais sistemas tropicais ou subtropicais na nossa região. Os últimos anos têm sido animados.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela óptima explicação @rozzo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Set 2020 às 11:31)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Mas o pessoal do Norte e de Lisboa é quase todo assim claro que há exceções, não sabem o que é trabalhar no campo, vão ao supermercado e compram tudo e não sabem aquilo que custa, deviam de andar era um dia com uma enxada nas unhas para ver o que custa.


Sou do Algarve mas conheço um bocadinho do país todo.. dizer que o pessoal do norte não sabe o que é trabalhar no campo é para mim ofensivo! Quanto mais para eles.. enfim. Claramente o fórum necessita de membros novos assim. Chegaste cá há dias e conteúdo produtivo zero! É só mandar abaixo e pessimismos. 

Estou neste fórum há uns 11 anos.. passo por aqui todos os dias com raras exceções. E é exactamente por membros como tu que cada vez público menos.. 
Enfim, a moderação pode apagar este meu post, foi só para desabafar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2020 às 12:48)

O user já estava a passar das marcas e a quebrar várias regras do fórum portanto foi de férias.  Continuemos o seguimento livre.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2020 às 13:52)

Quando alguém diz o que nao gostam de ouvir fazem sempre o mesmo - censuram!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2020 às 14:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Quando alguém diz o que nao gostam de ouvir fazem sempre o mesmo - censuram!


Caro, não é a opinião mas sim a atitude do user. Por esse andar já tinhas sido "censurado" também e eu estou a ver os teus posts todos aqui.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2020 às 19:29)

Pronto, são só 35 nós e passa ao largo mas... é um aperitivo para o @algarvio1980 salivar


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2020 às 19:47)

Orion disse:


>


A concretizar-se seria uma bela rega para o sul do país! Oxalá assim venha a ser


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2020 às 19:49)

Orion disse:


> Pronto, são só 35 nós e passa ao largo mas... é um aperitivo para o @algarvio1980 salivar



Essa previsão, está interessante.  Aliás, existe uma grande incógnita, do que se vai passar na próxima semana, o GFS está interessante e depois coloca a seguir para sul para a Madeira.

A Aemet prevê chuva para Ayamonte na 4ª feira.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2020 às 19:56)

João Pedro disse:


> A concretizar-se seria uma bela rega para o sul do país! Oxalá assim venha a ser



Só se houvesse convecção mais abrangente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2020 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> Só se houvesse convecção mais abrangente...



Já agora, caso o ex-Paulette conseguisse transformar num sistema tropical/subtropical (dado que existe 60% de probabilidades) dariam outro nome ao sistema ou ressuscitavam a Paulette?


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2020 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora, caso o ex-Paulette conseguisse transformar num sistema tropical/subtropical (dado que existe 60% de probabilidades) dariam outro nome ao sistema ou ressuscitavam a Paulette?



Boa pergunta... provavelmente manteriam o nome.



> *Post-Tropical Cyclone Paulette* is located a few hundred miles south of the Azores and continues to produce disorganized shower activity to the northwest and north of its center of circulation. This system is drifting southward over marginally warm waters and is expected to begin moving eastward in a couple of days. The cyclone could develop tropical or subtropical characteristics during the next day or two.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Set 2020 às 20:15)

Orion disse:


> Pronto, são só 35 nós e passa ao largo mas... é um aperitivo para o @algarvio1980 salivar


Onde foste buscar essa previsão que nao vejo no gfs nem no ecmwf


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2020 às 20:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde foste buscar essa previsão que nao vejo no gfs nem no ecmwf



Bem-vindo ao mundo da meteorologia onde existem muitos mais modelos além do GFS e do ECMWF 

PS - Como é costume, em todas as cartas está escrito o nome do modelo. Basta ler.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2020 às 20:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde foste buscar essa previsão que nao vejo no gfs nem no ecmwf



O modelo, no portal em questão, só é utilizado para a previsão de CTs.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2020 às 10:23)

Para quem está desesperado com este "mau tempo" / Outono antecipado parece que o bom tempo vem a caminho e por tempo indefinido.
Aproveitem os pingos dos próximos dias, menos, quanto mais a sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2020 às 10:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Para quem está desesperado com este "mau tempo" / Outono antecipado parece que o bom tempo vem a caminho e por tempo indefinido.
> Aproveitem os pingos dos próximos dias, menos, quanto mais a sul.



É verdade que os modelos preveem isso mesmo, mas o GFS hoje mudou radicalmente a previsão para além das 150/180 h, pois esteve constantemente a prever a descida de latitude do anticiclone dos Açores e a entrada de depressões pelo NO da península. O ECM apresenta estabilidade até dia 1 de Outubro,, mas o IPMA na previsão de 10 dias incrementa a probabilidade de precipitação (quando ontem dava valores perto de 0%).
Ahh e não podemos esquecer que estamos em fase de Equinócio e os modelos de médio/longo prazo não se dão bem com esta fase do ano


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2020 às 12:01)

Eu tinha o feeling de um Outubro molhado, mas a previsão sazonal veio esfriar isso. Os últimos Outubro têm sido bem secantes.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2020 às 12:18)

jamestorm disse:


> Eu tinha o feeling de um Outubro molhado, mas a previsão sazonal veio esfriar isso. Os últimos Outubro têm sido bem secantes.



Continuo a ter essa esperança, até porque tivemos o Alpha e teremos alguma precipitação hoje, amanhã e quinta (infelizmente não agrada a todos), enquanto nos últimos Setembros têm sido seco a muito secos. Quem nos derá ser como em 2014, o que deu abertura a um Outubro chuvoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2020 às 12:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Continuo a ter essa esperança, até porque tivemos o Alpha e teremos alguma precipitação hoje, amanhã e quinta (infelizmente não agrada a todos), enquanto nos últimos Setembros têm sido seco a muito secos. Quem nos derá ser como em 2014, o que deu abertura a um Outubro chuvoso.



As previsões sazonais estão viciadas, eu cá não acredito num Outubro seco em toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo como mostra NOAA, nem uma cut-off cai em Portugal, na Espanha, Itália ou Grécia é absurdo e ainda mais com anomalia negativa na Gronelândia, Islândia.  







A imagem pode ficar descontextualizada nos próximos dias, dado que fiz cópia do link da imagem, fica o aviso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2020 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões sazonais estão viciadas, eu cá não acredito num Outubro seco em toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo como mostra NOAA, nem uma cut-off cai em Portugal, na Espanha, Itália ou Grécia é absurdo e ainda mais com anomalia negativa na Gronelândia, Islândia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sou também dessa opinião, ate porque se a previsão da temperatura, indica anomalia negativa é porque estarão condições propicias para a instabilidade. Não acredito em circulação de ar frio desde a Europa, até porque não acho que esteja assim tanto frio instalado no Velho Continente


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2020 às 14:26)

Eu vou apostar numa "DANA" para o Mediterrâneo Ocidental lá para o ínicio de Outubro. Parece-me mais possível isso, ou seja uma entrada de Noroeste a entrar pelo Norte da Península rumo ao Mediterrâneo do que uma depressão/cut-off ao nosso largo. Basicamente vira o disco e toca o mesmo...


----------



## serginho93 (22 Set 2020 às 16:28)

Nas últimas runs do GFS eu vejo uma cut-off a deambular a sudoeste do continente nos dias 30 de setembro e 1 de outubro, sinónimo de trovoadas... Será que se confirma???


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2020 às 17:33)

Exemplo  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=0&code=&mode=22&carte=5&proba=1

A previsão a 35 dias só deverá ser aplicada à saída das 00z.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Set 2020 às 22:03)

Bom isto até a primeira dezena de Outubro não me parece lá muito promissor, num mês de Setembro que no geral foi bastante seco e quente. 
Aqui mais concretamente a sul não me surpreende pois normalmente a chuva chega lá para meados da feira de Faro!


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 18:51)

Paulette vs Leslie...

Quem se lembra disto?






Não consegui igualizar os mapas por isso vai estático...

Leslie, trajeto:






Paulette, trajeto:






Os 2 ciclones tiveram mais ou menos o mesmo trajeto entre os Açores e a Madeira mas tiveram 2 fins diferentes. Os dois ciclones tinham diferentes intensidades mas um lá conseguiu arranjar condições para fazer a violenta transição para extratropical.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2020 às 19:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom isto até a primeira dezena de Outubro não me parece lá muito promissor, num mês de Setembro que no geral foi bastante seco e quente.
> Aqui mais concretamente a sul não me surpreende pois normalmente a chuva chega lá para meados da feira de Faro!


Quente, sim. Agora seco? Especialmente tendo em conta os últimos setembros, parece-me ter sido um mês perfeitamente normal



Orion disse:


> Paulette vs Leslie...
> 
> Quem se lembra disto?
> 
> ...


Qual a razão para a previsão dessa curva estranha?


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2020 às 19:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual a razão para a previsão dessa curva estranha?



Ausência de um cavado para dar boleia. Na altura havia muita incerteza nos modelos.

15h UTC, dia 12:






No caso mais recente, a menor intensidade do Paulette também não ajudou.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Set 2020 às 19:37)

Boa tarde/ noite!
Céu nublado, com abertas, a chuva teima em não cair.
Já se nota os dias mais frescos com a entrada do vento de N/NO.
T-17.6ºC
HR-72%
D.V- N/NO
V.V- 6.1kph


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2020 às 23:33)

Lembro/me bem desses Outubros aqui em Alenquer, nós miúdos dos anos 80 íamos pra a primaria no inicio Outubro já com bastante agasalho: casacos e mts vezes gorro... O tempo de praia já estava bem longe nessa altura - hoje em dia há mta gente a continuar a ir para as praias em Outubro. Pelas vindimas vinha sempre chuva e trovoadas (os tractores tinham mts vezes problemas com a lama ) e depois Outubro era já um mês com frio. Saudades desse tempo antes das alterações climáticas.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Nos próximos dias iremos ver quem levará a melhor. Se a previsão do GFS se concretizasse, iriamos ter um início de Outubro bem molhado, época ideal para começar a recuperar os recursos hídricos.
> Um pequeno aparte: este ano, com estes primeiros dias de chuva, por alturas do S. Mateus, faz-me recordar a minha infância. Chovia sempre perto do dia 19/20 de Setembro, mantinha-se durante uns dias e depois regressava a estabilidade até à entrada para a escola, que normalmente ocorria nos prímeiros dias de Outubro. Quando recomeçavam as aulas, voltava a chuva e algum frio típico do Outono. Era ideal que, neste ano, essa dinâmica regressasse


----------



## Toby (26 Set 2020 às 06:35)

Bom dia,

As temperaturas do solo para Portugal existem?
É bastante interessante as flutuações de acordo com as profundidades.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Set 2020 às 11:52)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> As temperaturas do solo para Portugal existem?
> É bastante interessante as flutuações de acordo com as profundidades.


É normal que as temperaturas abaixo do solo sejam mais elevadas após o verão.  Em geral, abaixo do solo as temperaturas, após longos períodos de tempo quente ou frio, não aquecem nem arrefecem de forma brusca como acontece à superfície. Mais abaixo, a 5/6 metros de profundidade, a temperatura é quase constante e anda à volta dos 18°C.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2020 às 00:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Consegue-se ver isso através dos gráficos das normais 1961-1990 que, infelizmente, não sei se ainda estão disponíveis para consulta. Contudo, lembro-me de ver que a temperatura média era de 26-28 graus no princípio do mês mas depois descia para os 22 já no final do mês, isto para Viana do Castelo.


Havia gráficos desses para Viana do Castelo? Não me lembro


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2020 às 14:16)

*Study delivers new knowledge about what causes thunderstorms and cloud bursts*


----------



## Tonton (27 Set 2020 às 21:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Havia gráficos desses para Viana do Castelo? Não me lembro



Por exemplo, dados do Accuweather para Ponte de Lima:


----------



## N_Fig (27 Set 2020 às 22:26)

Tonton disse:


> Por exemplo, dados do Accuweather para Ponte de Lima:


Certo, mas isso parece-me baseado em interpolações e aproximações. O IPMA antes lançou gráficos para alguns lugares do país com a variação diária da média


----------



## Toby (28 Set 2020 às 09:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É normal que as temperaturas abaixo do solo sejam mais elevadas após o verão.  Em geral, abaixo do solo as temperaturas, após longos períodos de tempo quente ou frio, não aquecem nem arrefecem de forma brusca como acontece à superfície. Mais abaixo, a 5/6 metros de profundidade, a temperatura é quase constante e anda à volta dos 18°C.



.... Sei muito bem...  Só estou à procura de valores em Portugal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Set 2020 às 12:03)

Boas, 
Isto anda tudo muito parado, mas a perspectiva para os primeiros 15 dias de Outubro, estão muito longe de serem animadoras. 
Não seria nada de muito relevante não fossem todos os modelos ou 99% deles indicarem um Outono muito seco.
Veremos se será verdade..


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2020 às 12:57)

Pelo contrario, estão aí boas perspectivas de chuva já para o inicio de Outubro. Pode se um mês com valores dentro do normal para a zona Oeste.



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Isto anda tudo muito parado, mas a perspectiva para os primeiros 15 dias de Outubro, estão muito longe de serem animadoras.
> Não seria nada de muito relevante não fossem todos os modelos ou 99% deles indicarem um Outono muito seco.
> Veremos se será verdade..


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2020 às 13:35)

jamestorm disse:


> Pelo contrario, estão aí boas perspectivas de chuva já para o inicio de Outubro. Pode se um mês com valores dentro do normal para a zona Oeste.


Para já não vejo grandes chuvas, com exceção talvez do litoral Norte, acredito que outubro será um mês seco no geral, mas pode ser que Novembro seja húmido, veremos.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2020 às 15:33)

O sul continua com o mesmo o problema...não sou eu que estou a dizer... são os modelos e depois na realidade o que se vai passando.
A esperança é a última a morrer e neste caso falo da esperança de um Inverno tipo 2009/2010 ou pelo menos uma Primavera 2018 pois já está visto que no geral do sul o corte abismal nas precipitações é já uma realidade.
Entretanto vamos ver a evolução dos modelos no que a Outubro diz respeito. Não quero acreditar num Outubro seco até porque não me recordo de dois Outubros secos de seguida não dizendo que seja inédito.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2020 às 15:47)

trovoadas disse:


> O sul continua com o mesmo o problema...não sou eu que estou a dizer... são os modelos e depois na realidade o que se vai passando.
> A esperança é a última a morrer e neste caso falo da esperança de um Inverno tipo 2009/2010 ou pelo menos uma Primavera 2018 pois já está visto que no geral do sul o corte abismal nas precipitações é já uma realidade.
> Entretanto vamos ver a evolução dos modelos no que a Outubro diz respeito. Não quero acreditar num Outubro seco até porque não me recordo de dois Outubros secos de seguida não dizendo que seja inédito.


Desde março Faro só teve precipitação abaixo do normal em julho e em agosto, nos outros meses tem andado (muito) acima do normal, e outros lugares também (Elvas na primavera e Évora no verão, por exemplo). Reconhecendo que o que está para trás é fraco, não estaremos a exagerar um pouco?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2020 às 16:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Desde março Faro só teve precipitação abaixo do normal em julho e em agosto, nos outros meses tem andado (muito) acima do normal, e outros lugares também (Elvas na primavera e Évora no verão, por exemplo). Reconhecendo que o que está para trás é fraco, não estaremos a exagerar um pouco?


Faro até pode ter precipitação acima da média nos meses todos, mas se o interior do Algarve não tiver, é grave porque é lá que estão as nascentes das ribeiras que abastecem as barragens, atualmente em situações críticas. Além disso, pode estar acima da média devido a situações de chuvas torrenciais como foi o caso deste mês, pelos relatos que foram feitos, coisa que não resolve nada a situação de seca. 
Na minha zona, a situação está melhor porque a primavera, principalmente em abril, em termos de precipitação foi excelente, com a mesma distribuída ao longo de vários dias. Não nos podemos basear só nas médias. Évora teve precipitação acima da média no verão, mas não é muito difícil tal acontecer se surgir uma situação de instabilidade nessa altura. No entanto, o que contribui para a seca?


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2020 às 17:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Desde março Faro só teve precipitação abaixo do normal em julho e em agosto, nos outros meses tem andado (muito) acima do normal, e outros lugares também (Elvas na primavera e Évora no verão, por exemplo). Reconhecendo que o que está para trás é fraco, não estaremos a exagerar um pouco?



Julgo que foi quase tudo convectivo, em que caiu muitíssimo numa estação, e próximo de 0, nos locais próximos. Principalmente Évora no Verão e Setembro no Sul.

Pelo menos em Évora, por exemplo em Julho, teve um dia de chuva muito intensa, que para os solos duvido que ajude grande coisa... Foi chuva torrencial, que é suficiente para ter chuva muito acima da média. No entanto quase tudo num dia apenas. Em locais com médias de precipitação reduzidas (Nos meses Maio-Setembro no Sul), pode chegar 1 dia de chuva torrencial para ultrapassar a média. No entanto isso de pouco serve para abastecer os aquíferos... 60 mm em Junho, Julho ou Setembro no Alentejo já é muito acima da média. Mas será que salva alguma coisa?

O que contará mais serão meses acima da média no Outono e Inverno, mais de 100/150 mm, com chuva a cair de forma uniforme, ou seja precipitação _estratisforme._
Isso não temos tido muito no Sul (Sim, claro que é muito mais habitual e com maiores acumulados no Centro ou Norte). No entanto não devemos ter um Inverno acima da média no Sul (Dezembro+Janeiro+Fevereiro) há mais de 10 anos. Aquela Primavera de 2018 foi uma maravilha para salvar os fracos Invernos consecutivos que temos tido no Sul!


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2020 às 17:35)

Mas isso é o normal no Algarve e baixo Alentejo, não me digam que queriam que chuviscasse uns 10 dias em Faro em Setembro certo? O normal para Faro é chover 3 dias do mês inteiro. Choveram 2 em que se ultrapassou a média. Portanto bem melhor que chover em 3 dias apenas a média correcto?


----------



## meteo (28 Set 2020 às 17:52)

1337 disse:


> Mas isso é o normal no Algarve e baixo Alentejo, não me digam que queriam que chuviscasse uns 10 dias em Faro em Setembro certo? O normal para Faro é chover 3 dias do mês inteiro. Choveram 2 em que se ultrapassou a média. Portanto bem melhor que chover em 3 dias apenas a média correcto?



Corretíssimo. O que referi é que o Sul precisava mesmo é de um Inverno chuvoso, chuvas abundantes, mais do que ter precipitação acima da média, em meses que as médias de precipitação são muito baixas. Que os últimos meses nem foram maus de todo, disso não temos dúvidas.

*"Choveram 2 em que se ultrapassou a média"*
Agora a média já interessa? Bem me lembro que nas temperaturas, na tua opinião interessava pouco olhar para a média


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Set 2020 às 17:57)

Bom para já Faro não representa o Algarve globalmente, só aí começam logo mal, muito menos a média do interior do Algarve será a de Faro. 
As precipitações existentes entre Maio e Setembro são sempre convectivas, e mesmo que chova o dobro nada representa para a região. 
Assim sendo da Primavera só Março e Abril pode mexer algo, e na verdade tem sido esses meses que tem salvado a regiao.
Em termos de normalidade anual de precipitação estamos perfeitamente dentro do normal pelo que as queixas dos intervenientes não têm a ver com aquilo que têm chovido mas sim com a situação de seca contínua que se tem verificado... 
bem como com os níveis das barragens do Algarve. 
Arade com 28%
Bravura com 15%
Odeleite com 28%
Beliche com 22%

Isto no final de Setembro não poderão deixar de gerar alguma apreensão, o que sabendo dos anos antecedentes secos e face às previsões actuais sugere que sejam tomadas algumas medidas de contenção. 
Não é nenhum drama para já, mas requer atenção!


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2020 às 18:26)

Vamos lá a ver... Eu reconheci no meu comentário que o que está para trás é fraco, e não disse de modo algum que chover 200% do normal em junho e setembro compensa ter chovido 1/3 do que seria suposto no inverno. E também sei que que chover 35 mm em 3 dias ou em 10 dias não tem o mesmo impacto. E a minha resposta baseou-se principalmente em Faro porque a pessoa a quem respondi é de Loulé e é a estação algarvia do qual é mais fácil ter dados.
Mas não acham que há um pouco de má-vontade da parte de alguns membros sulistas com a chuva? Em março por exemplo choveu mais do dobro do normal em Faro, e relativamente bem distribuída ao longo dos dias, e vi alguém a queixar-se que tinha sido fraco comparado com março de 2018 - ou seja, ou todos os meses de março são como o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre ou ninguém fica satisfeito... Para se ter um bocadinho de noção, a precipitação desde janeiro anda ligeiramente ACIMA do normal, mas eu só oiço queixas de que não tem chovido nada por aí. E sim, Faro não é o Sul todo nem sequer o Algarve todo, mas outros lugares também têm sido beneficiados. Elvas por exemplo já teve 4 meses acima dos 150%, e em abril e maio andou acima dos 300%!
E até parece que no resto do país é que tem chovido muito este ano... Em Lisboa, por exemplo, houve um único mês acima da média até agora, que foi abril! Aqui na Figueira houve 2, sendo que setembro vai ser o terceiro mas em contrapartida não choveu quase nada em fevereiro, junho e julho.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Set 2020 às 19:04)

Este ano ano não fui ao Algarve, mas em Setembro do ano passado notava-se bem a falta de chuva, sobretudo no Algarve interior: via-se muita árvore a morrer à sede, mesmo amendoeiras e outras de sequeiro estavam claramente a sofrer. Nunca tinha visto algo assim...
Fiquei contente pq depois o ano hídrico que entrou não foi dos piores...




N_Fig disse:


> Vamos lá a ver... Eu reconheci no meu comentário que o que está para trás é fraco, e não disse de modo algum que chover 200% do normal em junho e setembro compensa ter chovido 1/3 do que seria suposto no inverno. E também sei que que chover 35 mm em 3 dias ou em 10 dias não tem o mesmo impacto. E a minha resposta baseou-se principalmente em Faro porque a pessoa a quem respondi é de Loulé e é a estação algarvia do qual é mais fácil ter dados.
> Mas não acham que há um pouco de má-vontade da parte de alguns membros sulistas com a chuva? Em março por exemplo choveu mais do dobro do normal em Faro, e relativamente bem distribuída ao longo dos dias, e vi alguém a queixar-se que tinha sido fraco comparado com março de 2018 - ou seja, ou todos os meses de março são como o 2º mais chuvoso de sempre ou ninguém fica satisfeito... Para se ter um bocadinho de noção, a precipitação desde janeiro anda ligeiramente ACIMA do normal, mas eu só oiço queixas de que não tem chovido nada por aí. E sim, Faro não é o Sul todo nem sequer o Algarve todo, mas outros lugares também têm sido beneficiados. Elvas por exemplo já teve 4 meses acima dos 150%, e em abril e maio andou acima dos 300%!
> E até parece que no resto do país é que tem chovido muito este ano... Em Lisboa, por exemplo, houve um único mês acima da média até agora, que foi abril! Aqui na Figueira houve 2, sendo que setembro vai ser o terceiro mas em contrapartida não choveu quase nada em fevereiro, junho e julho.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2020 às 19:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Este ano ano não fui ao Algarve, mas em Setembro do ano passado notava-se bem a falta de chuva, sobretudo no Algarve interior: via-se muita árvore a morrer à sede, mesmo amendoeiras e outras de sequeiro estavam claramente a sofrer. Nunca tinha visto algo assim...
> Fiquei contente pq depois o ano hídrico que entrou não foi dos piores...


Acredito, e a situação nas barragens também é má. Mas isso tem também que ver com o uso da água e não só com o que cai, e não invalida que agora até estejamos num período de precipitação relativamente normal a Sul


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Set 2020 às 21:22)

Chuva a sério no sul nem esperanças ....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Set 2020 às 23:07)

Não será um pouco exagerado considerar o mês de outubro como "terminado" ao nível de precipitação, sabendo que este ainda nem começou?  Para além disso, outubro costuma trazer muitas surpresas e curiosamente este ano outubro começará com chuva, o que já é um ótimo sinal. Nos últimos anos outubro começava sempre com um anticiclone incrivelmente forte e depois era interrompido por uma frente também intensa, como foi o caso da Leslie em 2018 - aliás, a própria tempestade fez com que o padrão mudasse e a segunda metade do mês até foi bastante chuvosa no Algarve e Alentejo em geral, com várias zonas do Algarve a superarem os 100 mm.  A acrescentar a isto temos de nos lembrar que as frentes vindas de norte, em geral, deixam acumulados bem generosos em regiões serranas, e isso é ótimo para as barragens. Um exemplo extremo disso foi a tempestade Elsa no passado dezembro de 2019. Houve zonas de serra em que, segundo estações meteorológicas, acumularam mais de 100 mm num dia e quase 300 mm numa semana, o que desencadeou cheias repentinas e as barragens algarvias até encheram um bom bocado entre dezembro e fevereiro. Já na costa os acumulados nem chegaram aos 50 mm na semana nalguns locais. Ou seja, não vale a pena exagerar, pois tudo pode acontecer!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2020 às 23:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será um pouco exagerado considerar o mês de outubro como "terminado" ao nível de precipitação, sabendo que este ainda nem começou?  Para além disso, outubro costuma trazer muitas surpresas e curiosamente este ano outubro começará com chuva, o que já é um ótimo sinal. Nos últimos anos outubro começava sempre com um anticiclone incrivelmente forte e depois era interrompido por uma frente também intensa, como foi o caso da Leslie em 2018 - aliás, a própria tempestade fez com que o padrão mudasse e a segunda metade do mês até foi bastante chuvosa no Algarve e Alentejo em geral, com várias zonas do Algarve a superarem os 100 mm.  A acrescentar a isto temos de nos lembrar que as frentes vindas de norte, em geral, deixam acumulados bem generosos em regiões serranas, e isso é ótimo para as barragens. Um exemplo extremo disso foi a tempestade Elsa no passado dezembro de 2019. Houve zonas de serra em que, segundo estações meteorológicas, acumularam mais de 100 mm num dia e quase 300 mm numa semana, o que desencadeou cheias repentinas e as barragens algarvias até encheram um bom bocado entre dezembro e fevereiro. Já na costa os acumulados nem chegaram aos 50 mm na semana nalguns locais. Ou seja, não vale a pena exagerar, pois tudo pode acontecer!



Por aqui, até agora, levo 265 mm em 2020, perfeitamente dentro do normal, se continuar assim no trimestre que falta e basta fazer a média para acabar ligeiramente acima da média, portanto até agora tudo normal.

A chave está no Inverno e não no Outono basta uma cut-off ou algo mais intenso para termos a média, tem chovido menos porque tem existido menos convecção principalmente no mês de Dezembro..

Odeleite perdeu no trimestre JJA 2020 14.78% e JJA 2019  16.34 %, entre 2020 que foi o pior Verão em termos de turismo no Algarve e o ano passado em que foi o melhor ano de sempre em turismo, só existir uma quebra de 1.56% em termos de consumo é muito pouco, afinal o turismo não gasta assim tanta água como querem pintar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (29 Set 2020 às 05:42)

O que eu leio
Relacionar a presença de turismo, com o nível das barragens e de facto notável, sim porque as piscinas, os enormes campos de golfe tiram férias, entre outras tretas.. 
E não tivemos turismo, mas curiosamente as praias estavam a abarrotar, lá não há vírus q ataque. 
Se jja tem menor consumo deve se essencialmente ao que vem detrás uma Primavera chuvosa, solos com mais água que faz com que haja necessidades menores. 
Se tivesse juntando Maio as diferenças seriam bem maiores ainda.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2020 às 09:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será um pouco exagerado considerar o mês de outubro como "terminado" ao nível de precipitação, sabendo que este ainda nem começou?  Para além disso, outubro costuma trazer muitas surpresas e curiosamente este ano outubro começará com chuva, o que já é um ótimo sinal. Nos últimos anos outubro começava sempre com um anticiclone incrivelmente forte e depois era interrompido por uma frente também intensa, como foi o caso da Leslie em 2018 - aliás, a própria tempestade fez com que o padrão mudasse e a segunda metade do mês até foi bastante chuvosa no Algarve e Alentejo em geral, com várias zonas do Algarve a superarem os 100 mm.  A acrescentar a isto temos de nos lembrar que as frentes vindas de norte, em geral, deixam acumulados bem generosos em regiões serranas, e isso é ótimo para as barragens. Um exemplo extremo disso foi a tempestade Elsa no passado dezembro de 2019. Houve zonas de serra em que, segundo estações meteorológicas, acumularam mais de 100 mm num dia e quase 300 mm numa semana, o que desencadeou cheias repentinas e as barragens algarvias até encheram um bom bocado entre dezembro e fevereiro. Já na costa os acumulados nem chegaram aos 50 mm na semana nalguns locais. Ou seja, não vale a pena exagerar, pois tudo pode acontecer!


Por alguma razão existem previsões a longo prazo, e essas tem-se revelado cada vez mais certeiras, óbvio que podem falhar, mas os modelos têm melhorado imenso a esse nível.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2020 às 17:13)

Afinal já não vem nada...não se vê chuva nenhuma nos modelos....  todos os anos a mesma coisa em Outubro.
Pelo menos as temperaturas não estão mto elevadas.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2020 às 18:14)

Bélgica (IRM) e Países Baixos. Vizinhos com listas diferentes.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2020 às 19:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não será um pouco exagerado considerar o mês de outubro como "terminado" ao nível de precipitação, sabendo que este ainda nem começou?  Para além disso, outubro costuma trazer muitas surpresas e curiosamente este ano outubro começará com chuva, o que já é um ótimo sinal. Nos últimos anos outubro começava sempre com um anticiclone incrivelmente forte e depois era interrompido por uma frente também intensa, como foi o caso da Leslie em 2018 - aliás, a própria tempestade fez com que o padrão mudasse e a segunda metade do mês até foi bastante chuvosa no Algarve e Alentejo em geral, com várias zonas do Algarve a superarem os 100 mm.  A acrescentar a isto temos de nos lembrar que as frentes vindas de norte, em geral, deixam acumulados bem generosos em regiões serranas, e isso é ótimo para as barragens. Um exemplo extremo disso foi a tempestade Elsa no passado dezembro de 2019. Houve zonas de serra em que, segundo estações meteorológicas, acumularam mais de 100 mm num dia e quase 300 mm numa semana, o que desencadeou cheias repentinas e as barragens algarvias até encheram um bom bocado entre dezembro e fevereiro. Já na costa os acumulados nem chegaram aos 50 mm na semana nalguns locais. Ou seja, não vale a pena exagerar, pois tudo pode acontecer!



Sem dúvida, nem sei como é possível comentar o que vai ou não cair no mês de Outubro!
Acho que quanto muito, pode-se falar nas tendências apresentadas pelos modelos de previsão de longo prazo, mas isto sempre com uma grande dose de prudência.


----------



## Toby (29 Set 2020 às 19:40)

Orion disse:


> Bélgica (IRM) e Países Baixos. Vizinhos com listas diferentes.



Penso que está enganado, a Bélgica (IRM) usará os mesmos nomes que Portugal, França, Espanha.


----------



## TxMxR (29 Set 2020 às 20:04)

Toby disse:


> Penso que está enganado, a Bélgica (IRM) usará os mesmos nomes que Portugal, França, Espanha.




Leste/interpretaste mal. A Bélgica tem os mesmos que nós, PB tem diferentes.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2020 às 21:18)

É impressionante como as alterações climáticas vieram retirar tanta chuva precisamente em Outubro, penso que seja o mês que esteja a ser mais afectado ...os ultimos te tido chuva mto abaixo do normal.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2020 às 00:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, até agora, levo 265 mm em 2020, perfeitamente dentro do normal, se continuar assim no trimestre que falta e basta fazer a média para acabar ligeiramente acima da média, portanto até agora tudo normal.
> 
> A chave está no Inverno e não no Outono basta uma cut-off ou algo mais intenso para termos a média, tem chovido menos porque tem existido menos convecção principalmente no mês de Dezembro..
> 
> Odeleite perdeu no trimestre JJA 2020 14.78% e JJA 2019  16.34 %, entre 2020 que foi o pior Verão em termos de turismo no Algarve e o ano passado em que foi o melhor ano de sempre em turismo, só existir uma quebra de 1.56% em termos de consumo é muito pouco, afinal o turismo não gasta assim tanta água como querem pintar...



Claro que não!
Continuo a defender que o principal consumo de água no Algarve, além das fugas e desperdícios, está na rega dos relvados que nos fazem pensar que estamos no norte da Europa, mas com 30 e muitos graus e noites tropicais.

Vamos a contas simples:
A evapotranspiração no Algarve, de Junho a Setembro deve andar nos 800mm.
O que significa que no mínimo, precisamos de 800l/m2 para manter 1m2 verde nos meses de verão no Algarve.

Traduzindo em hectares, temos: 8000m3 por hectare.

Se multiplicarmos isso por todos os hectares de relva que existem no Algarve (rotundas, jardins, campos de golfe, etc)... Talvez fiquemos a perceber que tudo o resto afinal não é assim tão significativo.
Abordei esta questão aqui, mas ninguém soube responder.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Set 2020 às 01:23)

AnDré disse:


> Claro que não!
> Continuo a defender que o principal consumo de água no Algarve, além das fugas e desperdícios, está na rega dos relvados que nos fazem pensar que estamos no norte da Europa, mas com 30 e muitos graus e noites tropicais.
> 
> Vamos a contas simples:
> ...


Concordo plenamente! Matemática simples, mesmo com alguma margem de erro, não foge muito da realidade. São os relvados e os jardins "azotados" que levam todos os dias com água para manter aquele verde carregado mesmo com plantas "eficientes" pelo meio. Entre isso e abacates não sei qual o pior "monstro" sugador...se 1ha de jardim com aspersores promovidos por marcas do "Ocidente Atlântico" ou 1ha de abacates promovidos por marcas do "oriente desértico" ?
Obviamente não é o turismo o bicho papão, tirando um ou outro mais descuidado muitos nem se lavam Mal têm tempo para andarem sóbrios quanto mais para abrirem a torneira
Fazendo outro raciocínio rápido se cada visita tomar 2 banhos/dia de 100l tem 200l +50l (autoclismo, lavar os dentes,etc), ou seja, por 1milhão de visitas temos 250 milhões de litros ou 250 000m³ ou 0,25hm³/dia. Em 7 dias (estadia) 1,75hm³/milhão...Odeleite tem 130hm³...faz moça mas se calhar não é por aí...obviamente os dados também estão muito sobreestimados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Set 2020 às 01:42)

Bom eu diria que os primeiros 15 dias de Outubro aparentemente estão feitos, com muito pouca ou nenhuma chuva prevista. Para verem a aberração que é no Algarve, vejam o relvado feito em cima de dunas na meia praia.
Em projecto está mais uma aberração, e provavelmente será mais uma machadada nas pretensões do CNA de ter a oficialização da parte nascente da meia praia como zona naturista!


----------



## Toby (30 Set 2020 às 07:00)

Toby disse:


> Penso que está enganado,* a Bélgica (IRM) usará os mesmos nomes que Portugal, França, Espanha.*





TxMxR disse:


> Leste/interpretaste mal. A Bélgica tem os mesmos que nós, PB tem diferentes.



estás a escrever exactamente o que eu escrevi, por isso não compreendo o teu argumento.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2020 às 09:21)

Toby disse:


> Penso que está enganado, a Bélgica (IRM) usará os mesmos nomes que Portugal, França, Espanha.





Orion disse:


> Bélgica (IRM) e Países Baixos. Vizinhos com listas diferentes.



 https://www.publico.pt/2020/01/02/mundo/noticia/holanda-muda-nome-lugar-paises-baixos-1899020


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2020 às 09:22)

Malta, não sei qual é a razão para tanta confusão. Basta olhar para as imagens e ver os logótipos das diferentes agências meteorológicas.

*Portugal (IPMA), Espanha (AEMET), França (Météo-France) e Bélgica (IRM).*







*Reino Unido (Met Office), Irlanda (Met Éireann) e Países Baixos (KNMI - Royal Netherlands Meteorological Institute).*


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2020 às 09:43)

Engraçado será quando a Barbara/Bella acasalar com o Clement/Christoph e nascem a Dora/Darcy e o Ernest/Evert(Eh-vert). 
O pastor alentejano e o amigo shepherd irlandês só lhe chamarão Outono/Fall ou Inverno/Winter.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2020 às 09:51)

IM Berlim... nomes das próximas depressões (não só tempestades)...


----------



## Toby (30 Set 2020 às 10:27)

Orion disse:


> IM Berlim... nomes das próximas depressões (não só tempestades)...



http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/texte/Form20_Tief_engl.pdf

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/texte/Form20_Hoch_engl.pdf

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/hoch2021/

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief2021/


----------



## TxMxR (30 Set 2020 às 13:10)

Toby disse:


> estás a escrever exactamente o que eu escrevi, por isso não compreendo o teu argumento.



O que escreveste é o que diz lá, portanto se achas que estás a dizer algo diferente do que lá está escrito, interpretaste mal, era isso que estava a dizer.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (1 Out 2020 às 08:22)

Acho que vamos ter NAO -

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2020 às 08:46)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Acho que vamos ter NAO -
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk




https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2020 às 08:48)

Orion disse:


> *Trump terá sugerido usar bombas nucleares para deter furacões *
> 
> 
> Pá, há que acabar com isso. Não?



Atirem o Trump do avião de reconhecimento do NOAA. Ele tem capacidade de destruição massiva suficiente para terminar com a Paulette


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2020 às 11:03)

rozzo disse:


> Deram-se ao trabalho de ver a figura que o @Orion colocou e o que está lá representado?
> Caso não tenham reparado, caíram na "armadilha" fácil que ele colocou.
> Obviamente o comentário associado àquele post foi uma ironia... Uma crítica a quem espera que AG apenas seja sentido em eventos catastróficos, e ignora que na maior parte das vezes estamos a falar de efeitos importantes a longo prazo, como o apresentado.
> 
> ...



A malta anda a ver demasiados debates Trump - Biden


----------



## Toby (1 Out 2020 às 13:28)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2020 às 13:55)

*Prejuízo causado pelo furacão Lorenzo “era inevitável”*


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2020 às 14:42)

É impressão minha ou  o GFS aponta bastante chuva para a Península  (Um pouco menos para Portugal) a longo prazo ?


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2020 às 15:08)

jamestorm disse:


> É impressão minha ou  o GFS aponta bastante chuva para a Península  (Um pouco menos para Portugal) a longo prazo ?



Possibilidade de NAO - a partir da próxima semana


----------



## Cesar (1 Out 2020 às 17:26)

Isso significa o que? Chuva e frio a longo prazo?


----------



## Iceberg (1 Out 2020 às 17:28)

Significa essencialmente que as altas pressões deslocam-se mais para norte e nas nossas latitudes existe uma maior possibilidade de se estabelecer uma corrente de oeste húmida e instável mas também com possibilidade de temperaturas mais baixas.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Iceberg disse:


> Significa essencialmente que as altas pressões deslocam-se mais para norte e nas nossas latitudes existe uma maior possibilidade de se estabelecer uma corrente de oeste húmida e instável mas também com possibilidade de temperaturas mais baixas.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


é isso que se quer, assim venham elas!


----------



## Cesar (1 Out 2020 às 23:00)

Isso mesmo mas duvido isso antes de Dezembro/Janeiro, isso sim frio a sério.


----------



## Toby (2 Out 2020 às 07:29)

Podemos ver que o "ALEX" influenciará uma grande parte da Europa no vento e na chuva.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2020 às 09:24)

Nas previsões para as próximas semanas, em termos de temperatura e de precipitação, a partir de dia 11/10 as anomalias nem sequer surgem na larga maioria da Europa Ocidental. Das duas, uma: ou a incerteza é muita e não é possível concluir qual a tendência, ou então teremos uma situação normal de chuva e de temperaturas, de acordo com as médias.


----------



## gtrp (3 Out 2020 às 17:43)

Aproveitem bem estes dias de chuva até terça-feira porque a partir de quarta o anticiclone reinará de novo, com o regresso do sol e do calor e a ISO 10/15 presente em praticamente todo o território. E pelo menos até ao dia 20 poucas possibilidades haverá de chover.
Li aqui algures no fórum de que ia haver NAO negativa a partir da próxima semana e que este mês de outubro teria anomalias negativas nas temperaturas. Pois bem estes dois parâmetros parece que vão falhar é redondamente...
Em primeiro lugar, NAO negativa não significa obrigatoriamente muita precipitação. Um bom exemplo disso é o inverno 2018/19 em que predominou a NAO negativa em toda a Europa mas cá no nosso burgo e na península ibérica foi dos invernos mais quentes e secos de sempre.
Quanto às anomalias negativas nas temperaturas em outubro para o nosso território, parece que os próximos dias (a partir de quarta-feira) e mesmo semanas tratarão de desfazer esse parâmetro, com a ISO 10/15 presente em todo o território. Lembro-me igualmente de que os modelos previam o último mês de maio também um mês fresco com anomalias negativas nas temperaturas, a contrariar a tendência dos anos mais recentes. E no fim de contas acabou por ser o maio mais quente de sempre, batendo vários recordes de temperatura máxima e mínima.
Portanto os amantes da chuva e do frio que tenham um pouco de calma, que eles irão aparecer no tempo certo e quando aparecer será para ficar em definitivo, isto é a partir da segunda metade de novembro. Por alguma razão se diz que o outono é quente no começo e frio no fim...  Outubro ainda não é um mês de chuva contínua e de pleno inverno, nem tão pouco é ainda um mês com neve nas terras altas acima dos 1000/1200 metros. Neve em outubro só mesmo nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, que é o normal. Depois destes primeiros dias do mês mais frescos e chuvosos, vindo agora uns dias de sol e calor não faz mal absolutamente nenhum. Os pastos para o gado agradecem. O outono, como estação de transição entre o verão e o inverno, é normal haver períodos mais frescos e chuvosos alternados com períodos mais quentes e secos, com a temperatura e a precipitação a descer e a subir gradualmente, respetivamente.
E mesmo a primeira quinzena de novembro é normal haver ainda algum calor. Por alguma razão existe o verão de São Martinho e se diz que novembro é quente no começo e frio no fim... O frio e a chuva vão acabar por aparecer no momento certo!!!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2020 às 18:00)

gtrp disse:


> Em primeiro lugar, NAO negativa não significa obrigatoriamente muita precipitação. Um bom exemplo disso é o inverno 2018/19 em que predominou a NAO negativa em toda a Europa mas cá no nosso burgo e na península ibérica foi dos invernos mais quentes e secos de sempre.


O inverno 2018/19 não foi um dos mais quentes de sempre, deves estar a fazer confusão com o último inverno, esse sim o 2º mais quente de sempre.
Quanto a certezas (diferente de previsões/tendências) sobre um mês que começou há 3 dias (e até sobre o começo de novembro)... Menos


----------



## gtrp (3 Out 2020 às 18:40)

N_Fig disse:


> O inverno 2018/19 não foi um dos mais quentes de sempre, deves estar a fazer confusão com o último inverno, esse sim o 2º mais quente de sempre.
> Quanto a certezas (diferente de previsões/tendências) sobre um mês que começou há 3 dias (e até sobre o começo de novembro)... Menos



O inverno 2018/19 foi dos mais quentes de sempre (acho que o terceiro/quarto, se não estou em erro) no que diz respeito às temperaturas máximas (anomalias positivas de mais de 2°C) e foi dos mais secos de sempre e o terceiro mais seco do século XXI, pior só mesmo 2004/05 e 2011/12...


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2020 às 18:59)

gtrp disse:


> O inverno 2018/19 foi dos mais quentes de sempre (acho que o terceiro/quarto, se não estou em erro) no que diz respeito às temperaturas máximas (anomalias positivas de mais de 2°C) e foi dos mais secos de sempre e o terceiro mais seco do século XXI, pior só mesmo 2004/05 e 2011/12...


Na altura foi o maior valor da temperatura máxima (este ano ultrapassou-o...), mas a mínima até foi bem inferior ao normal. Se um mês tiver, sei lá, o 5º valor mais alto da máximo e o 9º mais baixo da mínima, é um dos mais quentes e um dos mais frios de sempre ao mesmo tempo?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2020 às 21:18)

gtrp disse:


> Aproveitem bem estes dias de chuva até terça-feira porque a partir de quarta o anticiclone reinará de novo, *com o regresso do sol e do calor e a ISO 10/15 presente em praticamente todo o território.* *E pelo menos até ao dia 20 poucas possibilidades haverá de chover.*
> Li aqui algures no fórum de que ia haver NAO negativa a partir da próxima semana e que este mês de outubro teria anomalias negativas nas temperaturas. *Pois bem estes dois parâmetros parece que vão falhar é redondamente...*
> Em primeiro lugar, NAO negativa não significa obrigatoriamente muita precipitação. *Um bom exemplo disso é o inverno 2018/19 em que predominou a NAO negativa em toda a Europa mas cá no nosso burgo e na península ibérica foi dos invernos mais quentes e secos de sempre.*
> Quanto às anomalias negativas nas temperaturas em outubro para o nosso território, parece que os próximos dias (a partir de quarta-feira) e mesmo semanas tratarão de desfazer esse parâmetro, com a ISO 10/15 presente em todo o território. *Lembro-me igualmente de que os modelos previam o último mês de maio também um mês fresco com anomalias negativas nas temperaturas, a contrariar a tendência dos anos mais recentes.* E no fim de contas acabou por ser o maio mais quente de sempre, batendo vários recordes de temperatura máxima e mínima.
> ...


1 - As máximas, mesmo no Interior, não vão ultrapassar a marca dos 28°C na próxima semana e será por muito pouco tempo. É verdade que é quente para outubro, contudo não é algo que não tivemos noutros anos e não é anormal nesta primeira quinzena de outubro. 
2 - Até dia 20 faltam 17 dias. Em 17 dias muita coisa pode acontecer a nível meteorológico, sobretudo num mês de transição como outubro. 
3 - Não vale a pena dizer que outubro vai ser quente ou frio. Já reparaste que ainda estamos no dia 3? 
4 - Sim, Portugal teve dos invernos mais secos de sempre, mas isso não se deveu à circulação NAO- mas sim ao facto de se ter formado um fortíssimo anticiclone na nossa zona ao mesmo tempo que ocorria o tal padrão NAO-. Agora, o inverno de 2018/19 foi dos mais quentes de sempre? Não, não foi. 
5 - Deves ter memória de perna curta. O que me lembro, isso sim, era que maio iria ser um mês quente e incrivelmente seco, o que, na minha zona, até nem foi. Não me lembro de ver previsões a apontarem um maio frio, mas mesmo que houvesse há que lembrar que as previsões na altura estavam incrivelmente afetadas pela falta de aviões relacionada com as medidas de quarentena impostas pela Europa fora. 
6 - Como tens tanta certeza disso? 
7 - Não concordo. O Algarve necessita desesperadamente de chuva se quisermos que, no próximo ano, haja água para as populações!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2020 às 22:02)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 1 - As máximas, mesmo no Interior, não vão ultrapassar a marca dos 28°C na próxima semana e será por muito pouco tempo. É verdade que é quente para outubro, contudo não é algo que não tivemos noutros anos e não é anormal nesta primeira quinzena de outubro.
> 2 - Até dia 20 faltam 17 dias. Em 17 dias muita coisa pode acontecer a nível meteorológico, sobretudo num mês de transição como outubro.
> 3 - Não vale a pena dizer que outubro vai ser quente ou frio. Já reparaste que ainda estamos no dia 3?
> 4 - Sim, Portugal teve dos invernos mais secos de sempre, mas isso não se deveu à circulação NAO- mas sim ao facto de se ter formado um fortíssimo anticiclone na nossa zona ao mesmo tempo que ocorria o tal padrão NAO-. Agora, o inverno de 2018/19 foi dos mais quentes de sempre? Não, não foi.
> ...


Onde é que viste que as máximas não vão passar dos 28°c para a semana? Vão é ultrapassar os 30°c em alguns locais, portanto o verão ainda não acabou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Out 2020 às 22:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Onde é que viste que as máximas não vão passar dos 28°c para a semana? Vão é ultrapassar os 30°c em alguns locais, portanto o verão ainda não acabou.


Tens razão. Contudo, e como eu disse, será por muito pouco tempo segundo os modelos, diria uns 3 ou 4 dias - nada comparado com o que tivemos noutros anos!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Out 2020 às 00:23)

Tempo seco nos próximos 10 dias. Venha a segunda quinzena.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2020 às 12:05)

Bom dia
Já algum modelo de previsão sazonais que esteja actualizado com a inicialização de Outubro?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 12:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Já algum modelo de previsão sazonais que esteja actualizado com a inicialização de Outubro?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 12:21)




----------



## Orion (5 Out 2020 às 12:31)

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/ana...egion=atl&pkg=z500a&runtime=2020100506&fh=684

Escolhendo a saída das 00z do dia anterior é também possível aceder ao _ensemble_ do GFS (35 dias).


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2020 às 12:51)

Não aparece nada nos modelos até as 240 horas...depois qq coisa para alem das 300h mas já se sabe que isso vale muito pouco. Cheira-me a Outubro secante, espero que não!


----------



## Toby (5 Out 2020 às 17:28)

no comments


----------



## Toby (6 Out 2020 às 08:31)

Hoje não há ciúmes , todos debaixo das nuvens excepto os Açores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Out 2020 às 08:38)

Bom dia
Olhando aos modelos começa a vislumbrar se uma mudança de padrão para a última dezena do mês com alguma chuva e frio.
Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2020 às 10:09)

Toby disse:


> Hoje não há ciúmes , todos debaixo das nuvens excepto os Açores.



Negativo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Out 2020 às 13:50)

Orion disse:


>



Este ano não tivemos direito àquela época de transição entre o Verão e o Outono em que a temperatura do mar na costa ocidental fica acima dos 20ºC durante bastantes dias.


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2020 às 14:46)

Previsões do S5 do ECMWF para Outubro:


----------



## jamestorm (6 Out 2020 às 17:32)

pois, continua a tendência para seco. Not good! 


Tonton disse:


> Previsões do S5 do ECMWF para Outubro:


----------



## gtrp (6 Out 2020 às 20:45)

Na última run do GFS no Meteociel.fr só vejo calor e secura até dia 22, nada de chuva... As mínimas poderão descer abaixo dos 10°C em grande parte do território a partir do início da próxima semana mas as máximas continuarão bem acima dos 20°C em praticamente todo o país... Portanto essa tese de um outubro com anomalias negativas nas temperaturas é cada vez mais um clickbait dia após dia... Já amanhã vários locais poderão atingir ou ultrapassar os 30°C, o normal para outubro nos últimos anos, especialmente na primeira quinzena... Portanto nada de novo!!!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2020 às 20:50)

gtrp disse:


> Na última run do GFS no Meteociel.fr só vejo calor e secura até dia 22, nada de chuva... As mínimas poderão descer abaixo dos 10°C em grande parte do território a partir do início da próxima semana mas as máximas continuarão bem acima dos 20°C em praticamente todo o país... Portanto essa tese de um outubro com anomalias negativas nas temperaturas é cada vez mais um clickbait dia após dia... Já amanhã vários locais poderão atingir ou ultrapassar os 30°C, o normal para outubro nos últimos anos, especialmente na primeira quinzena... Portanto nada de novo!!!


As temperaturas andaram muito inferiores ao normal nestes primeiros dias do mês, e agora vão subir para valores acima durante cerca de 4/5 dias. Depois disso as previsões andam próximas do normal, não entendo o que é que máximas de 20 ºC ou ligeiramente acima tem de anormal para a primeira quinzena de outubro...


----------



## gtrp (6 Out 2020 às 21:17)

N_Fig disse:


> As temperaturas andaram muito inferiores ao normal nestes primeiros dias do mês, e agora vão subir para valores acima durante cerca de 4/5 dias. Depois disso as previsões andam próximas do normal, não entendo o que é que máximas de 20 ºC ou ligeiramente acima tem de anormal para a primeira quinzena de outubro...



As temperaturas foram algo inferiores ao normal nos primeiros dias do mês mas foi em particular nas regiões montanhosas... e podem-se considerar inferiores ao normal se utilizarmos a média 61-90, em que a média das máximas para os primeiros dias de outubro rondava os 23-24°C (no fim do mês já nem sequer chegavam aos 20°C). Por esta média sim, poderemos dizer que as temperaturas verificadas no início do mês são mais típicas do final do mesmo... Agora se utilizarmos as médias 71-2000 em que a média de um determinado mês é constante do início ao fim (a média das máximas de outubro ronda os 20-21°C), por esta média as temperaturas não foram assim tão inferiores ao normal, apenas sendo em particular nas regiões montanhosas devido ao vento forte de norte/noroeste...


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2020 às 23:53)

gtrp disse:


> As temperaturas foram algo inferiores ao normal nos primeiros dias do mês mas foi em particular nas regiões montanhosas... e podem-se considerar inferiores ao normal se utilizarmos a média 61-90, em que a média das máximas para os primeiros dias de outubro rondava os 23-24°C (no fim do mês já nem sequer chegavam aos 20°C). Por esta média sim, poderemos dizer que as temperaturas verificadas no início do mês são mais típicas do final do mesmo... Agora se utilizarmos as médias 71-2000 em que a média de um determinado mês é constante do início ao fim (a média das máximas de outubro ronda os 20-21°C), por esta média as temperaturas não foram assim tão inferiores ao normal, apenas sendo em particular nas regiões montanhosas devido ao vento forte de norte/noroeste...


Essa média de 20/ 21ºC depende muito da zona do país que estejas a falar. Aqui em Ponte de Lima a média é de 22ºC neste mês, estes dias as máximas foram sempre abaixo dos 20ºC até o dia de hoje que foi de 22.9ºC. Antes de ontem a máxima foi de 16.7ºC, muito abaixo do normal.


----------



## gtrp (7 Out 2020 às 09:30)

1337 disse:


> Essa média de 20/ 21ºC depende muito da zona do país que estejas a falar. Aqui em Ponte de Lima a média é de 22ºC neste mês, estes dias as máximas foram sempre abaixo dos 20ºC até o dia de hoje que foi de 22.9ºC. Antes de ontem a máxima foi de 16.7ºC, muito abaixo do normal.



Sim, as médias de um determinado mês varia de local para local ou de região para região...


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2020 às 14:35)




----------



## N_Fig (7 Out 2020 às 15:01)

gtrp disse:


> As temperaturas foram algo inferiores ao normal nos primeiros dias do mês mas foi em particular nas regiões montanhosas... e podem-se considerar inferiores ao normal se utilizarmos a média 61-90, em que a média das máximas para os primeiros dias de outubro rondava os 23-24°C (no fim do mês já nem sequer chegavam aos 20°C). Por esta média sim, poderemos dizer que as temperaturas verificadas no início do mês são mais típicas do final do mesmo... Agora se utilizarmos as médias 71-2000 em que a média de um determinado mês é constante do início ao fim (a média das máximas de outubro ronda os 20-21°C), por esta média as temperaturas não foram assim tão inferiores ao normal, apenas sendo em particular nas regiões montanhosas devido ao vento forte de norte/noroeste...


A média 71-00 não é constante ao longo do mês, o IPMA aliás já publicou ocasionalmente nos boletins gráficos com a média 71-00 e variação diária, deixaram foi de o fazer para os gráficos mensais não sei porquê...


----------



## Toby (7 Out 2020 às 16:16)

Orion disse:


>



Estão a seguir a tendência para a abertura observada em alguns países.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2020 às 16:55)

Toby disse:


> Estão a seguir a tendência para a abertura observada em alguns países.



É ao contrário


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2020 às 21:39)

O GFS a dar muita chuva para alem das 240 horas....mas já se sabe o que isso vale...


----------



## gtrp (7 Out 2020 às 23:23)

Uma volta de 180 graus foi o que o GFS deu hoje em relação ao dia de ontem... Se ontem não previa quaisquer precipitação até ao dia 22, hoje já prevê o regresso dela a partir de dia 17 com uma cut-off centrada a oeste da península... Até lá o anticiclone continuará a ser rei e senhor do estado do tempo, com temperaturas bem amenas e dias de verão na maior parte do país mas as noites um pouco mais frescas!!!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2020 às 13:01)

Ja desapareceu tudo, é tempo seco ate perder de vista para o GFS 



gtrp disse:


> Uma volta de 180 graus foi o que o GFS deu hoje em relação ao dia de ontem... Se ontem não previa quaisquer precipitação até ao dia 22, hoje já prevê o regresso dela a partir de dia 17 com uma cut-off centrada a oeste da península... Até lá o anticiclone continuará a ser rei e senhor do estado do tempo, com temperaturas bem amenas e dias de verão na maior parte do país mas as noites um pouco mais frescas!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Out 2020 às 13:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Ja desapareceu tudo, é tempo seco ate perder de vista para o GFS



Calma  a esta distância não vale apena deitar já a toalha ao chão até porque o ensemble  do ecm e mesmo do Gfs continua a prever o regresso da instabilidade lá para dia 17.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2020 às 13:49)

Para além de haver alguma mudança o importante é que as depressões/depressão caia em latitude e fique a oeste/sudoeste de Portugal. Mesmo assim, tem de ficar aqui ao lado e não ser empurrada para leste ou sul para as canárias.
Tudo muito indefenido ainda mas indefinição é o pão nosso de cada dia por aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Out 2020 às 14:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Ja desapareceu tudo, é tempo seco ate perder de vista para o GFS



A run das 06Z, normalmente tem essas "loucuras". Na run das 12Z será reposta a instabilidade.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2020 às 14:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A run das 06Z, normalmente tem essas "loucuras". Na run das 12Z será reposta a instabilidade.


A ver com algua expectativa. Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2020 às 22:42)

Já me parece quase certo a chegada da chuva à partir do dia 17 e durante alguns dias. 
Veremos com que intensidade e duração!


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2020 às 08:43)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Já me parece quase certo a chegada da chuva à partir do dia 17 e durante alguns dias.
> Veremos com que intensidade e duração!



GFS e ECM em sintonia, apesar do GFS ter alguma tendência para depressões retrogradas.
Também a previsão semanal para 19 a 25, traz anomalias negativas para quase todo Portugal Continental

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## gtrp (9 Out 2020 às 17:03)

*Previsão período alargado - 12 out. a 08 nov. 2020*
Precipitação total com valores acima do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores abaixo do normal



Na *precipitação total* semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal (+30 a 60mm) para alguns locais das regiões Norte, Centro e Alto Alentejo na semana de 19/10 a 25/10. Nas semanas de 12/10 a 18/10, de 26/10 a 01/11 e de 02/11 a 08/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

*Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal (-3 a 0°C) para todo o território na semana de 12/10 a 18/10. *Nas semanas de 19/10 a 25/10, de 26/10 a 01/11 e de 02/11 a 08/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Ai essas anomalias negativas nas temperaturas para a próxima semana...
Com máximas bem acima de 20°C na próxima semana em grande parte do país, é caso para dizer que as anomalias serão negativas 
Anomalias negativas para a próxima semana só mesmo no norte e leste de Espanha e também nas Baleares. No resto da península ibérica, incluindo Portugal, as temperaturas serão próximas ou até mesmo superiores à média. 
O ECMWF que meta mais medronho nessas previsões Nesta semana que ainda decorre também previam anomalias negativas bem vincadas nas temperaturas:
"Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal (-3 a 0°C) praticamente para todo o território na semana de 05/10 a 11/10"
E no fim de contas com máximas acima dos 30°C nalguns locais... É caso para dizer que as anomalias foram bem negativas. 
Com tanta falha nas previsões, já nem sabem para onde virar...


----------



## gtrp (9 Out 2020 às 17:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> GFS e ECM em sintonia, apesar do GFS ter alguma tendência para depressões retrogradas.
> Também a previsão semanal para 19 a 25, traz anomalias negativas para quase todo Portugal Continental
> 
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/



Não há anomalias negativas para essa semana, salvo nas temperaturas no litoral oeste. Há anomalias positivas tanto para a temperatura, sobretudo no interior junto à fronteira com Espanha, como para a precipitação, sobretudo a norte do alto Alentejo.


----------



## gtrp (9 Out 2020 às 17:29)

Para já parece cada vez mais certo o regresso da chuva a partir do dia 17... Resta saber se através de frentes ou de cut-offs...


----------



## Cesar (9 Out 2020 às 18:30)

Que venha como quiser.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Out 2020 às 19:44)

Está run do ecm que está a sair não me parece lá muito famosa. 
A verdade é que existem múltiplos cenários possíveis.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2020 às 19:44)

gtrp disse:


> "Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal (-3 a 0°C) praticamente para todo o território na semana de 05/10 a 11/10"



Negativo  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/docs/bpm_0510.0111_2020.pdf



gtrp disse:


> Com tanta falha nas previsões, já nem sabem para onde virar...









As previsões podem acabar por estar erradas, mas há concordância.


----------



## gtrp (9 Out 2020 às 21:20)

Orion disse:


> Negativo  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/docs/bpm_0510.0111_2020.pdf



Estas são as previsões revistas no início desta semana. A outra previsão que citei foi feita na semana passada.








Orion disse:


> As previsões podem acabar por estar erradas, mas há concordância.



Para haver anomalia negativa então as mínimas terão que ser bem baixas nalguns locais. Porque as máximas serão próximas ou mesmo superiores à média.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2020 às 23:09)

gtrp disse:


> Estas são as previsões revistas no início desta semana. A outra previsão que citei foi feita na semana passada.



Correto. Publiquei a previsão porque usaste a anterior para desvalorizar as subsequentes.

Indo buscar os mapas que o IPMA usou, não estou a negar que o modelo errou (mas não tanto como alegas). A previsão polémica e a atualização subsequente (não abordada pelo IPMA):






Provavelmente a nova previsão não englobou as especificidades locais mas para isso há outros modelos/mapas do IFS com melhor resolução.

Os modelos (qualquer um) erram e vão continuar a fazê-lo. Por algum motivo há diversas previsões diárias.



gtrp disse:


> Para haver anomalia negativa então as mínimas terão que ser bem baixas nalguns locais. Porque as máximas serão próximas ou mesmo superiores à média.



Por agora, é esta a previsão:


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2020 às 01:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Está run do ecm que está a sair não me parece lá muito famosa.
> A verdade é que existem múltiplos cenários possíveis.


A meu ver ou chove ou chove ou estamos tramados...oportunidades não têm havido muitas e a serem desperdiçadas, assim  torna-se difícil. O ano passado abriu-se a janela de oportunidade com a Elsa que praticamente salvou o ano hidrológico pese embora a Primavera tenha sido chuvosa. Este ano a ver vamos...
Ainda não estou muito convencido que venha aí grande coisa embora seja praticamente certo alguma instabilidade. Mais que tudo vou acompanhado a posição do AA e se a sua "abertura" é momentânea ou se será para durar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2020 às 11:26)

O ECM está bastante positivo para uma alteração consistente do tempo a partir do próximo fim de semana, mas o GFS está com mais reticências... Espero que as próximas runs venham dissipar as dúvidas e confirme a alteração no estado do tempo, mais próximo daquilo que é o ideal para esta época do ano.


----------



## Cesar (10 Out 2020 às 13:50)

Tenham fé  que a chuva vai cá  chegar.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2020 às 15:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM está bastante positivo para uma alteração consistente do tempo a partir do próximo fim de semana, mas o GFS está com mais reticências... Espero que as próximas runs venham dissipar as dúvidas e confirme a alteração no estado do tempo, mais próximo daquilo que é o ideal para esta época do ano.


O GFS mostra aquilo a que já estamos habituados, ou seja, tudo a ser mandado para o mediterrâneo devido ao anticiclone. Infelizmente foi o que aconteceu no inicio do mês e é cada vez mais habitual.
Tanta chuva que é mostrada acima das 240h pelo GFS constantemente, mas depois entra-se na realidade e acaba por não acontecer nada. Esperemos que esteja tão errado como é nessas previsões. Para já o ECM mantêm-se otimista, mas na próxima saída tudo pode mudar também. 
Vai-se acompanhando!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2020 às 17:29)

Pois o GFS está a meter tudo a entrar pelo sul de Espanha, ja desapareceu a chuva que tinha pra cá.
Nos últimos anos parece que a chuva segue aquele caminho directo a entrar pelo sul de Espanha e evita  cirurgicamente o sul de Portugal. Incrível. 




joralentejano disse:


> O GFS mostra aquilo a que já estamos habituados, ou seja, tudo a ser mandado para o mediterrâneo devido ao anticiclone. Infelizmente foi o que aconteceu no inicio do mês e é cada vez mais habitual.
> Tanta chuva que é mostrada acima das 240h pelo GFS constantemente, mas depois entra-se na realidade e acaba por não acontecer nada. Esperemos que esteja tão errado como é nessas previsões. Para já o ECM mantêm-se otimista, mas na próxima saída tudo pode mudar também.
> Vai-se acompanhando!


----------



## fcapelas (10 Out 2020 às 18:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois o GFS está a meter tudo a entrar pelo sul de Espanha, ja desapareceu a chuva que tinha pra cá.
> Nos últimos anos parece que a chuva segue aquele caminho directo a entrar pelo sul de Espanha e evita  cirurgicamente o sul de Portugal. Incrível.


Os velhinhos do Restelo ja viram a saída das 12Z do GFS???
Ja??


----------



## joselamego (10 Out 2020 às 19:28)

Boa saída do gfs 12 e Ecm 12 
Mudança de tempo à vista ! 
Raramente eu venho neste tópico dizer isto 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2020 às 19:41)

vs






Como é hábito nestas situações, e se tivesse que apostar, diria que o GFS vai ceder. De qualquer das formas, o cenário fica (mais) favorável para o continente às 168h em quase todos os modelos anteriormente mencionados (exceto o UKMO).


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2020 às 20:33)

Assim se confirme, estive a ver agora realmente boa saída!!



joselamego disse:


> Boa saída do gfs 12 e Ecm 12
> Mudança de tempo à vista !
> Raramente eu venho neste tópico dizer isto
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## gtrp (10 Out 2020 às 23:20)

As imagens mostram a possibilidade de uma bolsa de ar frio se isolar da corrente geral (cut-off) nas ilhas Britânicas e que posteriormente se deslocará para sueste, fixando-se a oeste/sudoeste da costa portuguesa. 
A ver vamos se se concretiza!!!


----------



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 00:20)

Nesta última saída dos modelos o GFS está claramente sozinho em relação aos outros... mas também não é menos verdade que quem tem mais acertado em relação à temperatura e precipitação nestes últimos dias é precisamente... o GFS.
Basta relembrar que, logo no início do mês aquando do início do evento da depressão Alex, o GFS só previa precipitação até ao dia 6, com o regresso do anticiclone a partir de dia 7 e por tempo indeterminado. Enquanto o ECMWF prolongava a precipitação pelo menos até dia 10 (hoje). E foi exatamente a primeira situação que aconteceu, com o GFS a acertar na mouche. O ECMWF começou a mudar a sua tendência e ir atrás do GFS a partir do dia 3... e dia 6 foi precisamente o último dia com precipitação, regressando o anticiclone por tempo indeterminado no dia seguinte, conforme previsto pelo GFS.
E nos últimos dias as temperaturas reais registadas em parte do país acima ou próximas dos 30°C ficaram muito acima do previsto pelo ECMWF em dias anteriores.
Portanto veremos se desta vez o GFS cede e vai atrás dos outros modelos... ou ganha novamente a batalha.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Out 2020 às 10:13)

Parece que se irá formar uma dorsal anticiclónica desde a Terra Nova até à Gronelândia, permitindo a formação de um ciclone a noroeste de Portugal trazendo bastante chuva a todo o território, mais de 100 mm em poucos dias nas serras algarvias segundo o ECMWF.
Só espero que se concretize.


----------



## redragon (11 Out 2020 às 11:49)

Efetivamente parece que vão surgir mudanças na 2 quinzena de outubro. Esperemos que a zona centro/sul do território seja contemplada com uma bela rega!


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2020 às 16:47)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2020 às 17:49)

Parece que isto está difícil. Os modelos continuam a nora e normalmente isso não costuma ser nada bom sinal. 
A run do gfs foi um desastre total, o ukmo por ser tão curto não pára ver e o gem é assim assim... 
Esta difícil dos modelos estabilizarem!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2020 às 18:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que isto está difícil. Os modelos continuam a nora e normalmente isso não costuma ser nada bom sinal.
> A run do gfs foi um desastre total, o ukmo por ser tão curto não pára ver e o gem é assim assim...
> Esta difícil dos modelos estabilizarem!


Típico do GFS, vai do 8 ao 80, numa run pode prever muita chuva, como na run a seguir prever 0, vamos esperar mais 3/4 dias a ver se os modelos estabilizam.


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Out 2020 às 18:11)

O GFS tirou tudo  , precipitação e frio . Pelos vistos , vamos ter o outubro habitual dos últimos anos , pode ser que lá para o Natal venha alguma coisa.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Out 2020 às 18:18)

O GFS é um dos piores modelos globais em termos de desempenho por isso não fiquem já todos a dizer que não vai haver nada, só porque o GFS pós a depressão nos Açores em vez de Portugal Continental.


----------



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


>



Essas anomalias negativas em todo o território, principalmente no Alentejo onde nos últimos quatro dias foram registadas máximas acima de 30°C...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2020 às 18:38)

Crazyrain disse:


> O GFS tirou tudo  , precipitação e frio . Pelos vistos , vamos ter o outubro habitual dos últimos anos , pode ser que lá para o Natal venha alguma coisa.


No Natal é que não vem nada, quase todos os anos por altura das festas está sol e ameno.


----------



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 18:38)

Já se sabia que os 100 mm previstos em poucos dias pelo ECMWF para as serras algarvias iriam dar em barraca. Como deu em barraca a segunda quinzena de setembro, que iria ser bastante chuvosa e com acumulados a passar igualmente dos 100 mm e no fim de contas acabou por nem sequer passar dos 30 mm nalguns locais. Ou o início de outubro, que iria ser bastante chuvoso com a depressão Alex e por aí fora... e no fim de contas houve acumulados que nem sequer superaram os 20 mm mesmo no interior norte. 
Veremos as próximas runs...
Quanto ao frio, calma... ainda não é verdadeiramente o tempo dele. Esse tempo só é normal acontecer a partir da segunda quinzena de novembro. Até São Martinho ainda é normal ocorrer algum calor... só depois é que virá o frio em força!!! E normalmente outubros quentes costumam resultar em invernos frios, basta relembrar os outubros de 2009, 2011, 2014 e 2017 e os respetivos invernos que se seguiram... Portanto é esperar com calma!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Out 2020 às 18:41)

Crazyrain disse:


> O GFS tirou tudo  , precipitação e frio . Pelos vistos , vamos ter o outubro habitual dos últimos anos , pode ser que lá para o Natal venha alguma coisa.


Atenção que o GFS não é o único modelo à face da Terra! O ECMWF continua a prever valores bem bons de precipitação, a ver como a coisa evolui nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2020 às 19:30)

Neste momento até as 144h o ecm e o ukmo estão muito semelhantes...
As 168h o ecm bastante semelhante ao gfs!


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2020 às 19:41)

o gfs manda a depressão da irlanda para o sudoeste dos açores...
não faz nenhum sentido.

passemos à próxima run.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2020 às 19:46)

o europeu também bastante destrambelhado...
a ligação do anticiclone seria feita tão a oeste que passaria pelo quebec onde se sabe que a circulação de oeste é muito intensa.

próximo.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2020 às 19:55)

Os modelos nestas saídas das 12z de hoje estão completamente malucos aguardemos pela saída operacional do ECM


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2020 às 20:00)

António josé Sales disse:


> Os modelos nestas saídas das 12z de hoje estão completamente malucos aguardemos pela saída operacional do ECM


Mudança drástica, não haja dúvida. A dorsal também tinha de dar o ar de sua graça e estragar tudo. 
Veremos as próximas saídas, a esta distância tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2020 às 20:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Mudança drástica, não haja dúvida. A dorsal também tinha de dar o ar de sua graça e estragar tudo.
> Veremos as próximas saídas, a esta distância tudo pode acontecer.


Pessoalmente não acredito muito nesta saída do ecm  nem do Gfs tenho quase a certeza que as próximas serão melhores aguardemos.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2020 às 20:54)

A saída  Ensemble moyenne  do Ecm está  melhor que a determinística não coloca a depressão tão afastada


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2020 às 20:56)

De qualquer modo teremos de aguardar mais uns dias para ter melhor noção do que se irá passar no final da próxima semana


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Out 2020 às 21:14)

Enfim ja cortaram tudo como sempre a sorte é que ja nao me iludo


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2020 às 21:44)

o GFS retirou tudo ...mas ja estava a espera, vamos ver as próximas. Mas agora nem mete nada pa depois das 240 horas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2020 às 21:50)

Amanhã deverão ser as runs decisivas para sabermos com aquilo que poderemos ou não contar!


----------



## gtrp (11 Out 2020 às 22:16)

Não sei porquê mas as cut-offs têm sempre tendência a desaparecer das saídas operacionais...
É triste, muito triste. É incrível e inacreditável como não há uma cut-off de jeito que atinja o nosso território, que praticamente só é atingido por frentes atlânticas que só trazem chuva miúda e zero de animação!!! Para tempo deste já basta no inverno!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2020 às 23:27)

Boas, so para dizer que está run das 18h não altera nada em relação a Run das 12h.
Enfim.. 
Vamos aguardar por outras runs pois isto ainda poderá mudar!


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2020 às 00:12)

gtrp disse:


> Não sei porquê mas as cut-offs têm sempre tendência a desaparecer das saídas operacionais...
> É triste, muito triste. É incrível e inacreditável como não há uma cut-off de jeito que atinja o nosso território, que praticamente só é atingido por frentes atlânticas que só trazem chuva miúda e zero de animação!!! Para tempo deste já basta no inverno!!!



desde ha uns bons anos para cá estamos reduzidos a isto...cut-offs so em sonhos


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2020 às 01:45)

Bem se perdermos mais esta oportunidade não sei quando será o dia "D"...lá para 2050 talvez. Mesmo que seja só uma piada de mau gosto dos modelos não deixa ds ser impressionante ver que quando não é o AA a chatear é a dorsal.
Depois ainda vêm dizer que a expansão da célula de Hadley não tem nada a ver com a redução de precipitação à nossa latitude. Senão é isso então o que é ?
É o @RedeMeteo que afasta a chuva com o seu agoiro e sede de temperaturas altas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2020 às 07:42)

Calma que os modelos na run das 00h de hoje voltaram a carga e até prolongam a situação durante mais tempo. 
Teremos mesmo mudança  de padrão!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2020 às 08:23)

Bom dia saída determinística má do GFS mas os ensembles do referido modelo estão melhores, em relação ao ECM melhorou bastante em relação a ontem felizmente a mudança de padrão parece-me cada vez mais certa.
Acompanharemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## Tonton (12 Out 2020 às 15:07)

jamestorm disse:


> desde ha uns bons anos para cá estamos reduzidos a isto...cut-offs so em sonhos



Olha a lamechice... 

Já não te lembras do dia 21 de Julho, amigo??? Acho que não foi sonho...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2020 às 15:40)

Tonton disse:


> Olha a lamechice...
> 
> Já não te lembras do dia 21 de Julho, amigo??? Acho que não foi sonho...


Aliás, até foi sonho realizado.


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2020 às 20:35)

Uma mudança  de padrão vem mesmo a calhar.


----------



## gtrp (12 Out 2020 às 20:42)

Parece que afinal a cut-off voltou a aparecer e com bons acumulados um pouco por todo o país... Continuemos a acompanhar as próximas runs!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2020 às 20:46)

gtrp disse:


> Parece que afinal a cut-off voltou a aparecer e com bons acumulados um pouco por todo o país... Continuemos a acompanhar as próximas runs!!!


Eu por acaso não gostei desta saída do ECM...instabilidade a ser constantemente adiada, veremos o que sai.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2020 às 21:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu por acaso não gostei desta saída do ECM...instabilidade a ser constantemente adiada, veremos o que sai.


A saída do ensemble moyenne ECM  está melhor coloca a depressão mais próxima para mim é mais valida do que a determinística.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 21:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> A saída do ensemble moyenne ECM  está melhor coloca a depressão mais próxima para mim é mais valida do que a determinística.





Este seria certamente nomeado:


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2020 às 22:05)

gtrp disse:


> Não sei porquê mas as cut-offs têm sempre tendência a desaparecer das saídas operacionais...
> É triste, muito triste. É incrível e inacreditável como não há uma cut-off de jeito que atinja o nosso território, que praticamente só é atingido por frentes atlânticas que só trazem chuva miúda e zero de animação!!! Para tempo deste já basta no inverno!!!



desde ha uns bons anos para cá estamos reduzidos a isto...cut-offs so em sonhos


Tonton disse:


> Olha a lamechice...
> 
> Já não te lembras do dia 21 de Julho, amigo??? Acho que não foi sonho...



verdade lembro/me mto bem desse dia espectacular, ainda por cima de Verão...mas, ao mesmo tempo parece que foi um dia de excepção: então de Outono não temos tido é nada.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2020 às 22:08)

jamestorm disse:


> desde ha uns bons anos para cá estamos reduzidos a isto...cut-offs so em sonhos
> 
> 
> verdade lembro/me mto bem desse dia espectacular, ainda por cima de Verão...mas, ao mesmo tempo parece que foi um dia de excepção: então de Outono não temos tido é nada.


Oh, vá lá, tivemos dois dias espetaculares de trovoada no verão, um mais no Centro e outro mais aí por Lisboa, e até uma tempetade sub-tropical em setembro, o que é que queriam? Chuva e trovoada todos os dias?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2020 às 22:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Oh, vá lá, tivemos dois dias espetaculares de trovoada no verão, um mais no Centro e outro mais aí por Lisboa, e até uma tempetade sub-tropical em setembro, o que é que queriam? Chuva e trovoada todos os dias?



Já tentaram atirar umas cordas para _aprisionar_ as depressões?


----------



## jamestorm (12 Out 2020 às 22:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Oh, vá lá, tivemos dois dias espetaculares de trovoada no verão, um mais no Centro e outro mais aí por Lisboa, e até uma tempetade sub-tropical em setembro, o que é que queriam? Chuva e trovoada todos os dias?



estava a referir-me ao longo dos últimos anos, esta foi uma situação de excepção...e no outono não me lembro do ultimo ano em que tivemos umas boas trovoadas a serio...talvez   a ultima grande trovoada de Outono nesta zona a Norte de Lisboa tenha sido em 2011 e 2014.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2020 às 22:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu por acaso não gostei desta saída do ECM...instabilidade a ser constantemente adiada, veremos o que sai.



Também não gosto, puxa logo a depressão para norte e pouco abrange o sul, o GFS está mais democrático.

Depois existe a loucura do modelo sul coreano, que as imagens falam por si:


----------



## N_Fig (12 Out 2020 às 23:12)

jamestorm disse:


> estava a referir-me ao longo dos últimos anos, esta foi uma situação de excepção...e no outono não me lembro do ultimo ano em que tivemos umas boas trovoadas a serio...talvez   a ultima grande trovoada de Outono nesta zona a Norte de Lisboa tenha sido em 2011 e 2014.


Epá, se calhar é só de ser novo, mas eu não me lembro de tempos assim com muitas trovoadas. Lembro-me que houve umas valentes na primavera de 2011, mas de resto é algo raro e ocasional... E não digo isto para me queixar, mas para dizer que o normal para mim não é haver trovoadas, isso é o (bom) anormal


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2020 às 01:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Epá, se calhar é só de ser novo, mas eu não me lembro de tempos assim com muitas trovoadas. Lembro-me que houve umas valentes na primavera de 2011, mas de resto é algo raro e ocasional... E não digo isto para me queixar, mas para dizer que o normal para mim não é haver trovoadas, isso é o (bom) anormal


É só ver o mapa de descargas para Portugal, eu também já me cheguei a "chorar" por mais trovoadas mas depois olha-se para os mapas e vemos que o normal é haver pouquíssimas trovoadas.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2020 às 01:37)

Eu nasci no inicio dos anos 80 e posso dizer que até aos anos 90 havia muito mais trovoadas nas estações de transição . Grandes descargas e trovoadas típicas em Abril/ Maio e Setembro Outubro. Penso que quem viveu essa altura pode confirmar o que estou a dizer. Só não sei se isso era o normal ou foram só décadas com mais trovoadas e em geral com mais animação. Não sei como foi antes do período que referi, sendo que agora é o que se vê: muito raras. 

Esta discussão já surgiu antes e acho que ja foi referida aqui o desaparecimento das trovoadas do nosso território e nessa altura alguém referiu que era normal haver décadas com menos actividade, alternadas com outras mais intensas. 



N_Fig disse:


> Epá, se calhar é só de ser novo, mas eu não me lembro de tempos assim com muitas trovoadas. Lembro-me que houve umas valentes na primavera de 2011, mas de resto é algo raro e ocasional... E não digo isto para me queixar, mas para dizer que o normal para mim não é haver trovoadas, isso é o (bom) anormal


----------



## gtrp (13 Out 2020 às 16:48)

David sf disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo, mas neste momento ECMWF, GFS e GEM modelam uma ciclogénese explosiva a rasar a Galiza no início da próxima semana. A previsão da imagem satélite do ECMWF para a noite de 20 para 21 de outubro mostra claramente a a cauda de escorpião associada a este fenómeno (na primeira imagem ainda pouco definida junto à Galiza, na segunda já bem clara na Bretanha):



Uma cut-off a sofrer um processo de ciclogénese explosiva não é algo que acontece todos os dias. Situação semelhante ocorreu, faz precisamente cinco anos no próximo sábado, a 17 de outubro de 2015 (que curiosamente também foi um sábado), tendo provocado chuvas e ventos fortes em especial no centro e sul do país. Veremos o que acontecerá desta vez, isto se a ciclogénese explosiva ocorrer...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Boa tarde
A medida que vão surgindo alterações no curto prazo, a médio prazo tudo o que era previsto se altera, e por isso vemos enormes divergências nos acumulados dos modelos.
O ukmo não parece la muito optimista, 
O gfs continua ainda optimista apesar de adiar a instabilidade para dia 20, mas posteriormente tem outra cutoff muito boa lá para dia 23.
O gem também com uma saída desastrosa.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (13 Out 2020 às 19:28)

Mais uma previsão do Bruxo de Goiherri:

“Si os acordáis, hace muchos días os avisé de que a partir del día 12, comenzaría otro ciclo de 6 ciclos de borrascas...cada 6 días...debido a la corriente en chorro y al sol, que está dormido como hace mucho... mucho tiempo atrás... Y es el causante de los cambios atmosféricos de nuestro planeta...
Esta borrasca que tenemos encima, dije que afectaría a pirineos con la nieve y al este y Baleares con la lluvia...Cantábrico también se vería afectado...dicho y hecho...
La siguiente llegará el 18 y esta vez le tocará al noroeste peninsular... Galicia la más agraciada...
Y si contamos 6 días más....el premio gordo llegará!!
El 24 una gran borrasca será anunciada en el Atlántico...
"Bárbara" posiblemente por organismos será nombrada...
Todo el oeste peninsular la más afectada...
Será la segunda ciclogénesis explosiva de la temporada...
La siguiente borrasca que vendrá, sobre el 30 por la misma zona irá orientada...
Entraremos en noviembre y comenzará la gran fiesta a cotas bajas...
Sobre el 6-7, frío llegará desde el norte y el invierno comenzará su curso...
Y la última del ciclo de 6 ciclos...sobre el 12-13...
Nieve en todo el norte a cotas muy bajas veréis llegar!!
Este #otoñinvierno por tod@s será recordado...
Este #tiempodelnotiempo ha comenzado...
Los inviernos de hace muchos años volverán renovados!!”


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2020 às 20:36)




----------



## André Ultra (13 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Boa Noite, em Outubro não consigo ler as previsões a 3 dias e a 2 semanas!?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2020 às 22:46)

Como já previa, o ECMWF voltou a prever mais precipitação do que ontem, embora tenha adiado a chegada da frente de segunda para terça. No entanto, segundo a última saída, parece que não teríamos o regresso do anticiclone tão cedo.

Entretanto já vi várias páginas amadoras a dizerem que não deverá chover nada. É assim, não me lembro dum outubro que não tenha tido pelo menos 15 mm - até outubro de 2017, um mês sequíssimo, teve um acumulado de 17 mm por aqui! Nestes 13 primeiros dias tive um acumulado de 1,9 mm, ou seja, tenho quase a certeza que até ao fim do mês deverá chover algo, só não sei é quando...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2020 às 23:03)

Não sei porquê, mas as saídas das 00h são sempre mais interessantes do que as saídas das 12h, pelo menos aqui para o sul. 
A ver vamos...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2020 às 23:04)

Eu acredito cada vez mais que ainda vem chover bem este Outubro! A ver vamos...


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como já previa, o ECMWF voltou a prever mais precipitação do que ontem, embora tenha adiado a chegada da frente de segunda para terça. No entanto, segundo a última saída, parece que não teríamos o regresso do anticiclone tão cedo.
> 
> Entretanto já vi várias páginas amadoras a dizerem que não deverá chover nada. É assim, não me lembro dum outubro que não tenha tido pelo menos 15 mm - até outubro de 2017, um mês sequíssimo, teve um acumulado de 17 mm por aqui! Nestes 13 primeiros dias tive um acumulado de 1,9 mm, ou seja, tenho quase a certeza que até ao fim do mês deverá chover algo, só não sei é quando...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2020 às 00:14)

Não sabia que existiam previsões de imagens de satélite.

Qual é o link?


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2020 às 08:55)

https://eco.sapo.pt/2020/10/13/segu...o-se-a-temperatura-atingir-1-grau-no-algarve/

@algarvio1980, @trovoadas  Será que é desta que no Algarve neva???


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 09:16)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não sabia que existiam previsões de imagens de satélite.
> 
> Qual é o link?



https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ion=opencharts_europe&valid_time=202010140000

https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ion=opencharts_europe&valid_time=202010140000


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2020 às 09:22)




----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2020 às 17:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://eco.sapo.pt/2020/10/13/segu...o-se-a-temperatura-atingir-1-grau-no-algarve/
> 
> @algarvio1980, @trovoadas  Será que é desta que no Algarve neva???


Não é preciso muito para termos-1 em diversos sítios do Algarve inclusive onde existem abacateiros embora seja cada vez mais raro. Os -4 ainda mais raro é mas talvez seja este ano Eu, por exemplo, pela sina que tenho se a chuva me chatea-se já estava por aí tudo a transbordar
Quanto ao seguro tomara toda a agricultura fosse assim...o rendimento do abacate também deve ser bom...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Out 2020 às 20:08)

Estamos numa situação de esperar para ver, depende da dorsal anticiclonica, depende do encavamento, depende da junção ou não é em que timing é que se junta.


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Out 2020 às 21:00)

Só vejo uma coisa em todos os modelos : adiar , adiar , adiar .
Claro que mais tarde ou mais cedo vão cair umas boas chuvadas . Mas para já está mais para mais tarde do que para mais cedo .


----------



## Marco pires (14 Out 2020 às 21:01)

André Ultra disse:


> Boa Noite, em Outubro não consigo ler as previsões a 3 dias e a 2 semanas!?




estou como tu, clico nas previsões a curto e médio prazo e aparecem setembro em ambas.


----------



## gtrp (14 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Cada vez mais me convenço de que a comunicação social portuguesa deve perceber tanto de meteorologia como, por exemplo, eu de lagares de azeite. 
Ainda há pouco, durante a transmissão da primeira parte do Portugal x Suécia, a dada altura os comentadores proferem a seguinte afirmação, e passo a citar:
*"A noite está a ficar tão fria que não sei se é uma noite de outono ou se parece mais uma noite de inverno"

*
Uma mínima de 12°C para Lisboa é uma mínima de inverno??? Se é uma mínima de inverno... então não sei o que é realmente o inverno. O último inverno, de tão quente que foi, deve ter ficado de facto tão marcante na memória destes "experts" em meteorologia que dizem que uma noite com 12°C de mínima é uma noite de inverno. Então que dizer das mínimas de 7°/8°C, até mesmo mais baixas, no norte e centro do país... que são mínimas típicas de outono. Sinceramente... só rir com estes "experts" em meteorologia.
É com cada barbaridade... nossa senhora de Fátima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2020 às 22:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos estão extremamente instáveis no que diz respeito aos acumulados. No caso do ECM, na saída das 00z previa acumulados excelentes para toda a região sul e nesta última saída coloca um dilúvio do Tejo para cima e pouco mais de 30mm em toda a região Sul. O GFS está democrático e não exagera tanto nos acumulados, bem comos restantes.
> Vai-se vendo, pois ainda nada está garantido.


O mesmo padrão que ocorreu há uns dias no ECMWF repetiu-se novamente hoje: um enormíssimo desfasamento entre a saída operacional e a média do ensemble a sul do Tejo. Por exemplo, a saída operacional prevê 8,1 mm para Tavira quando a média é superior a 35 mm nos próximos 10 dias e superior a 45 mm nos próximos 15 dias. Curiosamente, o modelo que tem estado bem mais estável nestes dias tem sido o GFS, que mantém os acumulados bem generosos por todo o país. Algo me diz que só saberemos o que aí vem na sexta ou sábado. 



Crazyrain disse:


> Só vejo uma coisa em todos os modelos : adiar , adiar , adiar .
> Claro que mais tarde ou mais cedo vão cair umas boas chuvadas . Mas para já está mais para mais tarde do que para mais cedo .


Onde está o adiamento? Há vários dias que os modelos têm mantido a previsão de chuva com o começo na segunda-feira, não vejo nenhum adiamento...


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Out 2020 às 22:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O mesmo padrão que ocorreu há uns dias no ECMWF repetiu-se novamente hoje: um enormíssimo desfasamento entre a saída operacional e a média do ensemble a sul do Tejo. Por exemplo, a saída operacional prevê 8,1 mm para Tavira quando a média é superior a 35 mm nos próximos 10 dias e superior a 45 mm nos próximos 15 dias. Curiosamente, o modelo que tem estado bem mais estável nestes dias tem sido o GFS, que mantém os acumulados bem generosos por todo o país. Algo me diz que só saberemos o que aí vem na sexta ou sábado.
> 
> 
> Onde está o adiamento? Há vários dias que os modelos têm mantido a previsão de chuva com o começo na segunda-feira, não vejo nenhum adiamento...



Então não há ?
Ainda não há muito tempo , os modelos previam instabilidade em força já a partir da próxima sexta - feira , pelo menos no Norte ,   e agora já é a partir da quarta - feira da próxima semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Out 2020 às 22:34)

Estas previsões normalmente nesta época do ano são 8 ou 80 . Ou vai desaparecer tudo e não vamos ter nada ou vem aí um dilúvio .


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2020 às 23:50)

Lembro-me bem de anos com 0ºC em Lisboa durante a noite, quando vivia em Benfica até geada apanhava nos relvados em frente ao Colombo ...por isso esses 12ºC são para rir realmente. 


gtrp disse:


> Cada vez mais me convenço de que a comunicação social portuguesa deve perceber tanto de meteorologia como, por exemplo, eu de lagares de azeite.
> Ainda há pouco, durante a transmissão da primeira parte do Portugal x Suécia, a dada altura os comentadores proferem a seguinte afirmação, e passo a citar:
> *"A noite está a ficar tão fria que não sei se é uma noite de outono ou se parece mais uma noite de inverno"
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy (15 Out 2020 às 05:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos estão extremamente instáveis no que diz respeito aos acumulados. No caso do ECM, na saída das 00z previa acumulados excelentes para toda a região sul e nesta última saída coloca um dilúvio do Tejo para cima e pouco mais de 30mm em toda a região Sul. O GFS está democrático e não exagera tanto nos acumulados, bem comos restantes.
> Vai-se vendo, pois ainda nada está garantido.



Neste momento estou mais de olho no que começa a aparecer ali à noroeste da península lá pra dia 23 ou 24 no ECM... 
Pura fantasia ou futurologia, mas... Entre o 8 e o 80 espero ficar pelo primeiro! Tenho a janela norte para ser mudada e ainda não vai estar nessa altura
Nós aqui é do tipo: "a norte de" e "a sul de", onde o de é o "estamos em todas" e o estamos em todas é Peniche! 
Fiquemos pelos "8" da futurologia enquanto não me vêm pôr a janela nova


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2020 às 08:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Não é preciso muito para termos-1 em diversos sítios do Algarve inclusive onde existem abacateiros embora seja cada vez mais raro. Os -4 ainda mais raro é mas talvez seja este ano Eu, por exemplo, pela sina que tenho se a chuva me chatea-se já estava por aí tudo a transbordar
> Quanto ao seguro tomara toda a agricultura fosse assim...o rendimento do abacate também deve ser bom...



Há quantos anos tiveram a geada negra que queimou bastantes culturas em estufas, creio que numa larga maioria do Algarve?


----------



## gtrp (15 Out 2020 às 10:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Lembro-me bem de anos com 0ºC em Lisboa durante a noite, quando vivia em Benfica até geada apanhava nos relvados em frente ao Colombo ...por isso esses 12ºC são para rir realmente.



Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que ainda não houve um único dia neste outono em que eu não andasse de t-shirt. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que ainda anteontem vi uma cobra no meu quintal de erva para o gado. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que as moscas não desapareceram, nalguns sítios ainda continuam aos montes, especialmente nos montes de esterco do gado. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que a Nutella ainda está mole como se tivéssemos no verão. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que eu ainda durmo com apenas um lençol e um cobertor, e numa casa que nem sequer isolamento tem, ou seja, gelada no inverno (a casa está de facto tão fria que até dar para me pôr nu por largos momentos). É um facto que as noites e as manhãs já pedem uma sweat ou um casaco mais fino daqueles típicos do outono e da primavera (os chamados blazers) mas durante o dia anda-se perfeitamente de t-shirt. Mas o que é certo, é que certas pessoas, com uma cultura meteorológica do tamanho de uma ervilha, tal e qual como os comentadores do Portugal x Suécia de ontem, já andam com tanto medo e tanta paranoia do frio que até ficam estupefactas com o facto de eu andar sempre de t-shirt. Essas pessoas, inclusivamente, já chegaram mesmo a dizer certas barbaridades de que estávamos em janeiro/inverno e não em outubro/outono. 
Encasacam-se e agasalham-se duma maneira que faz parecer que estamos em pleno inverno. Isso sim, faz-me meter impressão. As mesmas pessoas que, se for preciso, nos meses bem mais frios de dezembro e janeiro, meses de plena geada, andam com um casaquinho fino e uma camisola ou uma t-shirt como se fosse outono e no início da primavera descascam-se todas como se fosse pleno verão. 
Se isto fosse o inverno ou o mês de janeiro, então seria de facto muito, mas muito mau sinal!!! Habituaram-se tão mal, mas tão mal ao último inverno que para essas pessoas este tempo mais outonal seja tempo de pleno inverno e de pleno mês de janeiro. 
É de facto inacreditável.


----------



## gtrp (15 Out 2020 às 10:48)

E hoje será mais um dia em que andarei de t-shirt (e os próximos dias, a avaliar pelas previsões). Ainda estou para ver quando irá chegar o dia, neste outono, em que não tenha de despir a sweat e andar de t-shirt. Ainda estou para ver!!!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2020 às 12:28)

O IPMA continua a prever alguma chuva na previsão a 10 dias, mais precisamente a partir de 2a feira..


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2020 às 13:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje, o modelo australiano ainda está pior, com 1000mm na costa sul da Madeira nos próximos dias, felizmente que não é um modelo fiável, mas mesmo assim o modelo europeu hoje, prevê quase 300mm para a mesma zona, o que mesmo assim já seria muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, aguardemos as próximas atualizações, pois ainda existe espaço para mudar.



O modelo sul-coreano prevê 930 mm para o Funchal, nos próximos 10 dias. É a loucura.dos sul coreanos


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Out 2020 às 14:57)

Coincidência interessante , terca- feira faz 7 anos que aconteceu o  grande temporal  que teve aviso vermelho para a precipitação e  provocou grandes inundações no Minho . Os valores de precipitação  foram globalmente acima dos 70 mm em menos de 6 horas . 
Não me lembro de ver chover tanto em tão pouco tempo e o que trovejou também . Foi a única vez que a água da chuva me entrou em casa.


----------



## Candy (15 Out 2020 às 15:32)

Alguém que me faculte os links dos tópicos "até 3 dias" e até 2 semanas", por favor. 
Na app não estou a conseguir encontrar. Nos links do cabeçalho vou sempre parar ao de Setembro ‍


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2020 às 15:51)

Candy disse:


> Alguém que me faculte os links dos tópicos "até 3 dias" e até 2 semanas", por favor.
> Na app não estou a conseguir encontrar. Nos links do cabeçalho vou sempre parar ao de Setembro ‍



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-medio-prazo-ate-2-semanas-outubro-2020.10466/

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-curto-prazo-ate-3-dias-outubro-2020.10465/


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2020 às 18:16)

Está gostoso de se se ver !!



joralentejano disse:


> A frente de terça-feira promete acumulados bastante elevados, resta saber quais as regiões em que a mesma poderá originar acumulados mais excessivos. Na saída das 06z o GFS metia mais de 100mm no litoral, agora mostra um cenário mais generalizado com 50 a 70mm em grande parte do país, com especial destaque para a região sul.
> Fica o registo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2020 às 20:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


>



As circunstâncias são diferentes, mas essa linha de instabilidade com precipitação tão intensa que vai desde Sagres a Badajoz, faz lembrar-me a ciclogénese explosiva que varreu o Alentejo a 5 de Novembro de 1997, embora não haja ciclogénese explosiva.  60 a 70 mm em 6 horas é muita fruta, com a Serra de Monchique pelo meio, hummm. 

O ECM coloca a linha de instabilidade a passar por aqui, entre 35 mm a 40 mm em 3 horas. 

Todos os modelos estão em sintonia, embora uns mais a oeste e outros mais a leste, mas no geral estão a prever algo para dia 20. 

Na Madeira, continua os delírios, o sul coreano coloca 935 mm, o Australiano 735 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2020 às 20:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As circunstâncias são diferentes, mas essa linha de instabilidade com precipitação tão intensa que vai desde Sagres a Badajoz, faz lembrar-me a ciclogénese explosiva que varreu o Alentejo a 5 de Novembro de 1997, embora não haja ciclogénese explosiva.  60 a 70 mm em 6 horas é muita fruta, com a Serra de Monchique pelo meio, hummm.
> 
> O ECM coloca a linha de instabilidade a passar por aqui, entre 35 mm a 40 mm em 3 horas.
> 
> ...


Foi nesse dia que Badajoz registou o recorde de 120mm, o que causou a morte de algumas pessoas e muitos estragos devido ás enxurradas de duas ribeiras que passam dentro da cidade. Já de si é um valor bastante alto para a zona em questão e ainda foi pior devido ao facto de ter sido num curto espaço de tempo. 

Segundo a saída do ECM, a Serra de São Mamede poderia acumular quase 100mm, o que seria bastante significativo e ainda mais devido ao período em que está previsto maior parte do valor. Como é evidente, as previsões ainda vão levar muitas voltas e até pode acabar por ser algo banal, mas não deixa de ser significativo aquilo que todos os modelos mostram atualmente, principalmente devido ao facto de os acumulados poderem ser registados em pouco tempo. Veremos os próximos dias! 

No que diz respeito à Madeira, também convém estar com atenção.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Out 2020 às 01:18)

O GFS ja so prevê chuva para terça ‍


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2020 às 08:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> embora não haja ciclogénese explosiva.  60 a 70 mm em 6 horas é muita fruta



Ontem, o GFS, previa algo do género a passar ao largo e a linha de instabilidade que se gerava era a que afectava Portugal Continental, enquanto a depressão seguia para as ilhas britânicas


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2020 às 09:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi nesse dia que Badajoz registou o recorde de 120mm, o que causou a morte de algumas pessoas e muitos estragos devido ás enxurradas de duas ribeiras que passam dentro da cidade.



Atingiu principalmente os bairros mais pobres e vulneráveis de Badajoz, habitações degradadas e muitas construídas ao longo das décadas demasiado perto dos cursos de água, mas dentro da zona inundável, em casos excepcionais.
Exemplo:
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.869...T8yHObGuVzXrUFfcw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=pt-PT
https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...57!7e2!8m2!3d38.8695391!4d-6.9619954?hl=pt-PT
Caso passes nessa zona (Perto da confluência entre o Calamón e o Rivilla) ainda são visíveis os efeitos dessa inundação excepcional, apesar de toda a remodelação e arborização da zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2020 às 11:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O GFS ja so prevê chuva para terça ‍


Já começam os cortes na chuva pró Alentejo, era mais que óbvio.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2020 às 11:42)

Depois de um evento rápido e ainda muito indefinido quanto a acumulados para o sul já está em perspectiva uma corrente de noroeste que de nada serve para o sul.
A continuar assim o sudoeste penínsular está mesmo condenado...


----------



## Açor (16 Out 2020 às 11:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Depois de um evento rápido e ainda muito indefinido quanto a acumulados para o sul já está em perspectiva uma corrente de noroeste que de nada serve para o sul.
> A continuar assim o sudoeste penínsular está mesmo condenado...



Isso foi o que eu tinha dito ontem


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2020 às 11:57)

Vem aí muita chuvinha isso é quase garantido...já viram que nesta altura temos tido pouca animação nos últimos anos e este ano promete!
Só espero que não venha fazer estragos - de resto deixa cair!!


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2020 às 12:18)

Belos acumulados, assim se venha a confirmar - mais de 100mm para a região Oeste!! 
E vai chegar também ao Alentejo, embora com menos intensidade..boas noticias para todos.


Snifa disse:


> Grande carga prevista pelo GFS 6 z  para o Noroeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2020 às 12:36)

Snifa disse:


> Grande carga prevista pelo GFS 6 z  para o Noroeste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que fazia mais sentido publicares isso no tópico das previsões. É a minha opinião, mas pelo menos assim não se perdia o registo de tais cartas com a previsão de um evento significativo aqui no meio das mensagens do tópico livre.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2020 às 13:55)

É impressionante a carga que trás...se entrar mais abaixo seria uma belíssima rega para o Alentejo.
Penso que assim sendo, e de qualquer forma, a zona centro também levará sempre com uma boa chuvada e com acumulados decentes.
Que venha ela!! 



rozzo disse:


> Atenção que o GFS parece estar um pouco "isolado" em prever a zona mais intensa deste rio atmosférico tão a Norte.
> Modelos como ECMWF e UKMO colocam-no bastante mais a Sul!
> 
> Obviamente mais a Sul não produziria tanta precipitação, uma vez que a orografia é muito menor (e neste tipo de eventos costuma ser o principal forçamento para "concretizar" a precipitação).
> ...


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Out 2020 às 15:33)

Estes eventos são de grande imprevisibilidade e de cavamento rápido até ao próprio dia do evento . Lembro- me de 2011 , 2013.  2013 teve um cavamento muito rápido e quase inesperado  , o IPMA começou com aviso amarelo , pouco antes aumentou para aviso laranja e já em nowcasting aumentou para aviso vermelho para a precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2020 às 15:34)

Pessoal!

Posts de análise de modelos não deverão ser colocados neste tópico, usem os tópicos próprios para o efeito:

*Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Outubro 2020*
*Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2020*


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2020 às 15:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Parece que temos aqui um evento para levar a sério. Não deixando por um lado de ser muito positivo esta precipitação prevista principalmente a sul do país, pode haver alguns problemas por a mesma ser excessiva nalguns locais. Meteorologicamente falando, será interessantíssimo acompanhar... da Madeira ao continente!
> 
> Sem analisar profundamente, dá-me a ideia de estarmos perante uma situação com um fluxo muito húmido de SW, onde a orografia (como já foi falado) poderá desempenhar um papel muito importante. Por esse motivo, poderemos ter algumas horas de chuva intensa estratiforme, sem interrupções, o que aumenta o risco de cheias rápidas. Por exemplo, as serras algarvias, principalmente a Serra de Monchique, poderão ter valores muitos elevados de precipitação (> 100 mm)  se o "rio atmosférico" lhes passar por cima. Não era inédito, Monchique tem algum histórico...



Não só Monchique como também toda a serra do Caldeirão e as serras do barrocal. Em 2003, por exemplo, a cheia foi tão forte que levou a ponte da ribeira da Foupana. Em 1989 destruiu parcialmente a ponte romana de Tavira e a ponte medieval do Almargem ficou danificada. Em 2006 a água quase galgou a ponte da ribeira de Cacela e em 1996 rebentou os algares da ribeira. No ano 2001 a cheia do Gilao galgou as margens e inundou Tavira. E há mais exemplos. Toda a barreira que vai de Paderne até sensivelmente ao Guadiana pode ser uma potente esponja com a sinoptica certa.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 16:04)

Quem sabe? É 2020.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Out 2020 às 16:24)

MSantos disse:


> Pessoal!
> 
> Posts de análise de modelos não deverão ser colocados neste tópico, usem os tópicos próprios para o efeito:
> 
> ...





certo, só que os links no fórum tem que ser actualizados, porque quando se clica nas previsões a curto e médio prazo aparece setembro e não outubro


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2020 às 17:47)

frederico disse:


> Não só Monchique como também toda a serra do Caldeirão e as serras do barrocal. Em 2003, por exemplo, a cheia foi tão forte que levou a ponte da ribeira da Foupana. Em 1989 destruiu parcialmente a ponte romana de Tavira e a ponte medieval do Almargem ficou danificada. Em 2006 a água quase galgou a ponte da ribeira de Cacela e em 1996 rebentou os algares da ribeira. No ano 2001 a cheia do Gilao galgou as margens e inundou Tavira. E há mais exemplos. Toda a barreira que vai de Paderne até sensivelmente ao Guadiana pode ser uma potente esponja com a sinoptica certa.


Em 2018 eu vivi em Monchique e um sábado a minha estação acumulou 74 mm ( março ).

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2020 às 17:57)

Marco pires disse:


> certo, só que os links no fórum tem que ser actualizados, porque quando se clica nas previsões a curto e médio prazo aparece setembro e não outubro



Bem visto! Iremos solucionar isso!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2020 às 18:03)

Eu não espero nada demais.


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2020 às 20:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-medio-prazo-ate-2-semanas-outubro-2020.10466/
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-curto-prazo-ate-3-dias-outubro-2020.10465/


Obrigada!


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2020 às 20:24)

oxalá consiga chover toda a média do mês de outubro no algarve apenas com a frente de 3ª feira...

e com o resto da semana começar a encher as barragens.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2020 às 20:44)

Boa noite modelos excelentes no que toca ao evento da próxima semana muita água prevista.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Out 2020 às 21:05)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite modelos excelentes no que toca ao evento da próxima semana muita água prevista.


cada vez mais se vai restringindo apenas a um dia de chuva ( 3ªfeira)


----------



## Tonton (16 Out 2020 às 21:23)

RedeMeteo disse:


> cada vez mais se vai restringindo apenas a um dia de chuva ( 3ªfeira)



????????

Lá vêm as Harpias do costume...
Ora vê lá se só está prevista chuva para 3ª.fª., eu vejo-a prevista de 2ª a Sábado!!!!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2020 às 21:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> cada vez mais se vai restringindo apenas a um dia de chuva ( 3ªfeira)


Bem...
Se não chove, é porque não chove. Se chove, é porque chove, mas como não é o mês inteiro já está mal.
Se não está calor, é porque não está calor. Se está calor é porque está calor, mas não ultrapassa os 40ºC.

Uma pessoa tenta ignorar constantemente e é o melhor que faz, mas cansa ser sempre a mesma coisa.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2020 às 21:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem...
> Se não chove, é porque não chove. Se chove, é porque chove, mas como não é o mês inteiro já está mal.
> Se não está calor, é porque não está calor. Se está calor é porque está calor, mas não ultrapassa os 40ºC.
> 
> Uma pessoa tenta ignorar constantemente e é o melhor que faz, mas cansa ser sempre a mesma coisa.



Concordo por isso já nem respondo não vale apena.


----------



## comentador (16 Out 2020 às 21:37)

Boa noite,
"Valente corte" nas previsões de precipitação para o Vale do Sado. Começa-se sempre com um grande "alarido" que vem tudo abaixo com água e na realidade não passam de uns meros pingos que depressa são evaporados com os ventos de Norte cada vez mais persistentes no Inverno e Verão e que secam rapidamente tudo. 
Já se lá vai os anos em que as previsões apontavam 10 mm e na realidade caíam 15 ou 20 mm. Vamos para o 6º ano de seca consecutivo, será mais um ano seco nos próximos meses...... Estamos a meados de outubro e já nos está a dar a fotografia do que aí vem, chuva no Norte e Centro e depois alguns restos no Alentejo e Algarve. A Aridez é cada vez mais evidente em partes do Sul daqui para a frente.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2020 às 21:39)

Vocês também não compreendem o homem, disse alguma mentira?


----------



## Walker (16 Out 2020 às 21:42)

Não me digam, que isto, se vai evaporar! Olha que isto einhh!!


----------



## Tonton (16 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vocês também não compreendem o homem, disse alguma mentira?



Ora nem mais, viste as previsões do meu "post" ou estás vesgo, não????


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2020 às 21:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vocês também não compreendem o homem, disse alguma mentira?


Não só disse como lhe mostraram provas à data da mesma...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2020 às 21:51)

Tonton disse:


> Ora nem mais, viste as previsões do meu "post" ou estás vesgo, não????


Vamos lá ter calma com os insultos que eu não ofendi ninguém... felizmente vejo bem, obrigado pela preocupação.
Posso dar a minha opinião sem ser censurado, ou isto é uma ditadura? Obrigado, e boa noite a todos.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2020 às 22:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos lá ter calma com os insultos que eu não ofendi ninguém... felizmente vejo bem, obrigado pela preocupação.
> Posso dar a minha opinião sem ser censurado, ou isto é uma ditadura? Obrigado, e boa noite a todos.


Mas ele efetivamente não disse a verdade, havia mais de 4 dias com probabilidade de precipitação superior a 50%...


----------



## TxMxR (16 Out 2020 às 22:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não, porque as tempestades só são nomeadas, quando existem rajadas superiores a 90 km/h no litoral e 110 km/h nas terras altas, ou seja, só quando é atribuído um aviso laranja/vermelho.
> IPMA.



Se são de facto esses os critérios deve estar mesmo no limite. Penso que a AEMET prevê rajadas de 110 nalgumas zonas. 

É só com base em avisos de vento que se nomeiam? (Não me surpreende se for, pelo menos a mim, o vento é o que me incomoda mais)
É muito possível que tenhamos aviso laranja de precipitação, por muito breve que possa vir a ser. Penso ter visto algures uma previsão de 50mm/6h, que daria aviso laranja. 



Já agora, alguém me sabe dizer qual a definição de terras altas para efeitos de aviso pelo IPMA?


----------



## N_Fig (16 Out 2020 às 22:55)

TxMxR disse:


> Se são de facto esses os critérios deve estar mesmo no limite. Penso que a AEMET prevê rajadas de 110 nalgumas zonas.
> 
> É só com base em avisos de vento que se nomeiam? (Não me surpreende se for, pelo menos a mim, o vento é o que me incomoda mais)
> É muito possível que tenhamos aviso laranja de precipitação, por muito breve que possa vir a ser. Penso ter visto algures uma previsão de 50mm/6h, que daria aviso laranja.
> ...


Bem, a classificação dos furacões também só tem em conta o vento. Coisas como pressão atmosférica ou chuva não são consideradas


----------



## TxMxR (16 Out 2020 às 23:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem, a classificação dos furacões também só tem em conta o vento. Coisas como pressão atmosférica ou chuva não são consideradas



Pois, nem me lembrei disso


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2020 às 23:23)

Está tão volátil, que na saída das 12 do GFS colocava 25 mm na zona de Évora, agora na saída das 18 coloca 123 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Out 2020 às 23:28)

Ainda não percebi uma coisa... onde é que andam os cortes na precipitação? Segundo o ECMWF, isto é o que está previsto no ensemble para as próximas 240 horas: 

*Tavira*
- Máximo: 125,8 mm
- Percentil 90: 83,5 mm
- Mediano: 50,2 mm 
- Percentil 10: 22,2 mm
- Saída operacional: 21 mm
- Mínimo: 7,7 mm

*Serpa: *
- Máximo: 134 mm
- Percentil 90: 87,9 mm
- Mediano: 60,7 mm
- Saída operacional: 58 mm
- Percentil 10: 33,7 mm
- Mínimo: 22,6 mm

*Almada:*
- Máximo: 123,9 mm
- Percentil 90: 110,4 mm
- Saída operacional: 101,5 mm
- Mediano: 75,2 mm
- Percentil 10: 46,8 mm
- Mínimo: 31,5 mm

Como é possível ver, os modelos andam ainda muito instáveis. No Algarve a saída operacional está incrivelmente desfasada do valor mediano e em certas zonas do Alto Alentejo acontece exatamente o oposto. Não vale a pena dizer que os modelos andam a cortar ou a pôr, porque isso não é verdade...


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Out 2020 às 00:26)

vitamos disse:


> Não só disse como lhe mostraram provas à data da mesma...


Vejam o ECMWF das 12h e vao ver que a chuva significativa se restringe aa terça sendo que depois o anti ciclone começa a influenciar não deixando a continuação da vinda das depressões
Até a saída das 18 do GFS mostra isso. 
Está cada vez mais longe uma mudança efectiva de padrão


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2020 às 00:41)

já disseram aqui que está tudo muito volátil, que neste tipo de evento só muito próximo do dia se sabe exactamente onde e qto vai chover e às vezes só mesmo em nowcasting. Por isso não vale a pena... embora eu perceba a frustração de muitas pessoas - uma coisa é certa, vai chover  e por isso já é mto bom...estamos a começar o ano hidrológico...


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2020 às 15:28)

entre um aviso amarelo e laranja para a frente de terça feira... para precipitação.

acima de 20mm por hora já é aviso laranja.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2020 às 15:29)

133mm previstos para terça feira 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 16:21)

Avisos amarelos para precipitação, emitidos hoje às 13h56.
Todos os distritos da Região Sul estão de fora (Setúbal, Évora, Portalegre, Beja, Faro).
Entretanto o GFS termina a precipitação a partir de dia 26, depois da passagem da última frente no dia 25. Nada mais até dia 2 de Nov. Felizmente estas previsões recentes do GFS são muito voláteis.



RedeMeteo disse:


> Vejam o ECMWF das 12h e vao ver que a chuva significativa se restringe aa terça sendo que depois o anti ciclone começa a influenciar não deixando a continuação da vinda das depressões
> Até a saída das 18 do GFS mostra isso.
> Está cada vez mais longe uma mudança efectiva de padrão



Fica este cenário 'de sonho' para o MeteoAlentejo... coragem, um dia há-de ser assim. 

(Saída das 18h do dia 14, para os dias 27,28,29)


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2020 às 16:29)

Quando a maioria dos modelos diz que a precipitação deverá ficar mais a Sul, qual a lógica de colocar avisos apenas a Norte? Ainda se fosse pôr em todo o sítio (ou em nenhum) por causa da instabilidade nas previsões...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 16:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Quando a maioria dos modelos diz que a precipitação deverá ficar mais a Sul, qual a lógica de colocar avisos apenas a Norte? Ainda se fosse pôr em todo o sítio (ou em nenhum) por causa da instabilidade nas previsões...



Penso que ainda não têm a situação totalmente analisada, hoje serão certamente actualizados os avisos. É preciso notar que o período dos presentes avisos só se estende até às 12h de terça-feira. Mesmo assim, concordo que é estranho Setúbal, por exemplo, não ter avisos desde já, ou então isto já está desactualizado pelas saídas seguintes:


----------



## TxMxR (17 Out 2020 às 17:15)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que ainda não têm a situação totalmente analisada, hoje serão certamente actualizados os avisos.



É isso e obviamente um pouco da volatilidade e incerteza dos modelos. Duma saída para a outra são diferenças astronómicas. Os modelos dão para ter uma ideia muito generalizada de que _em princípio _alguma coisa vai acontecer e que se pode esperar algo entre o X e o Y, mas saber ao certo.. ainda não se chegou lá. Há sempre um modelo ou uma saída de um determinado modelo que prevê algo muito próximo da realidade mas só se sabe isso depois do evento. E por muito poder de computação que se ''atire'' para lá, dificilmente, ou nunca, vamos ter previsões com um elevado grau de certeza, no que toca a valores concretos claro.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2020 às 17:28)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que ainda não têm a situação totalmente analisada, hoje serão certamente actualizados os avisos. É preciso notar que o período dos presentes avisos só se estende até às 12h de terça-feira. Mesmo assim, concordo que é estranho Setúbal, por exemplo, não ter avisos desde já, ou então isto já está desactualizado pelas saídas seguintes:


Se não há certezas, não se põem avisos. Não se põe avisos para os "sítios do costume" só porque sim, quando a maioria dos modelos prevê uma situação completamente diferente


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 17:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Se não há certezas, não se põem avisos. Não se põe avisos para os "sítios do costume" só porque sim, quando a maioria dos modelos prevê uma situação completamente diferente



Os avisos foram postos para os distritos onde já há certezas, penso que é esse o critério: não protelar os avisos para as regiões onde já há certeza. Para as outras regiões a não existência de avisos significará que ainda não há certeza ou que efectivamente não irá existir situação que justifique aviso. Acho apenas que isto devia ser dito nos avisos: 'distritos tal e tal ainda em actualização'.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2020 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Os avisos foram postos para os distritos onde já há certezas, penso que é esse o critério: não protelar os avisos para as regiões onde já há certeza. Para as outras regiões a não existência de avisos significará que ainda não há certeza ou que efectivamente não irá existir situação que justifique aviso. Acho apenas que isto devia ser dito nos avisos: 'distritos tal e tal ainda em actualização'.


Pois, mas a questão é que eu não vejo nenhuma "certeza" de tempo extremo a Norte que justifique os avisos...


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2020 às 17:57)

Se os avisos só fossem lançados com "certezas" nunca se lançavam... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2020 às 18:01)

rozzo disse:


> Se os avisos só fossem lançados com "certezas" nunca se lançavam...
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Compreendo isso, mas se os modelos preveem 20 mm em Bragança e 60 mm em Setúbal e nós pomos aviso no primeiro e não no segundo... Epá, eu acho que não faz sentido


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 18:55)

rozzo disse:


> Se os avisos só fossem lançados com "certezas" nunca se lançavam...
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Claro, o conceito de "certeza" para um entendimento comum corresponderá a uma probabilidade elevada, algo talvez acima dos 80 ou 90%, digo eu.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2020 às 21:44)

Desceu um pouco na terça, mas se continuar assim... Não sei não





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Out 2020 às 22:31)

Excelente saída do ECM .


----------



## Alpreade (17 Out 2020 às 23:00)

Crazyrain disse:


> Excelente saída do ECM .


A acreditar nos modelos, vamos ter uns dias de muita chuva (sobretudo na 3a feira) como não vemos há anos e com uma distribuição razoavelmente democrática. Vamos ver se é desta!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 12:49)

Parece que a última saída do ECMWF cortou bastante precipitação em alguns pontos do sul, contudo faltam menos de 24 horas para o evento e as coisas ainda estão muito imprevisíveis - há modelos que preveem mais precipitação para o sul e outros mais para norte. 

Mesmo com cortes de precipitação, os acumulados continuam bem bons: 75 mm para aqui e mais de 50 mm para o Algarve, e parece que o anticiclone não vai regressar em força tão cedo. Veremos...


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 14:25)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-outubro-2020.10467/#post-803689


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2020 às 14:26)

Até que enfim a tão desejada chuva que tantos desejavam para o sul!
O meu desejo e que chova bem para as barragens ficarem a transbordar!!

Aproveitem bem pessoal!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2020 às 14:30)

Já não era sem tempo 
O sul vai ter bons acumulados 
Aproveitem amigos do sul 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 14:36)

Nas zonas mais a norte a maioria dos modelos mostra uma redução francamente drástica da velocidade do vento. São devaneios dos modelos ou de facto foi tudo mais para sul?


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Out 2020 às 16:19)

TxMxR disse:


> Nas zonas mais a norte a maioria dos modelos mostra uma redução francamente drástica da velocidade do vento. São devaneios dos modelos ou de facto foi tudo mais para sul?


 
Não há aumento nem diminuição da intensidade do vento no Norte.  Onde ele deverá ser mais intenso em princípio será no Centro e Sul . Em relação à precipitação é ainda um pouco imprevisível , se será mais a Norte ou mais para Sul , ainda está um pouco volátil .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 16:23)

Orion disse:


> 'Barbara' sobre o território português mas nomeado pelos espanhóis.
> 
> Isto é um tesourinho deprimente


Isso é porque o IPMA não lançou avisos laranjas e a AEMET sim (ou seja, o IPMA está atrasado no que diz respeito aos avisos meteorológicos).


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2020 às 16:26)

o GFS mete agora a precipitação a chegar o território numa espécie de língua SW-NE, com entrada um pouco mais a norte do que ontem...a ver vamos.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2020 às 16:32)

típico...o IPMA nunca foi eficiente e continua a não ser muito serio na sua abordagem...enfim é o que temos. É tudo malta bem instalada não precisa de provar nada.




"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso é porque o IPMA não lançou avisos laranjas e a AEMET sim (ou seja, o IPMA está atrasado no que diz respeito aos avisos meteorológicos).


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 17:00)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Isso é porque o IPMA não lançou avisos laranjas e a AEMET sim (ou seja, o IPMA está atrasado no que diz respeito aos avisos meteorológicos).



Rajadas até 130 Km/h não merecem aviso laranja (apesar de ser nas "terras altas")?


----------



## vitamos (18 Out 2020 às 17:23)

jamestorm disse:


> típico...o IPMA nunca foi eficiente e continua a não ser muito serio na sua abordagem...enfim é o que temos. É tudo malta bem instalada não precisa de provar nada.


Acusações graves... Provas dessa afirmação final?


----------



## jamestorm (18 Out 2020 às 17:35)

vitamos disse:


> Acusações graves... Provas dessa afirmação final?



provas? Está à vista de toda a gente. É uma instituição publica está sujeita ao escrutínio de TODOS. Se quer ser bem vista, seja mais eficiente - nem precisa de inventar a pólvora, só precisa de copiar a maneira de comunicar e a seriedade de uma congénere como a AEMET. Há inúmeras provas ao logo dos anos de como o IPMA não é sério e por isso não tem uma avaliação positiva dos cidadão comum.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 17:39)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não há aumento nem diminuição da intensidade do vento no Norte.  Onde ele deverá ser mais intenso em princípio será no Centro e Sul . Em relação à precipitação é ainda um pouco imprevisível , se será mais a Norte ou mais para Sul , ainda está um pouco volátil .



Se há ou não, factualmente, alteração no que toca à realidade daquilo que vai acontecer... Não sei. Só sei que ontem vi vários modelos a indicar rajadas na ordem dos 90km/h em zonas que nas últimas duas saídas já não mostram nada acima dos 50km/h, daí a minha questão. Quanto à precipitação também já reparei nisso 



vitamos disse:


> Acusações graves... Provas dessa afirmação final?



Se estarão bem instalados ou não acho que só sabe quem lá está, mas que o AEMET já ontem estava a emitir avisos laranja e o IPMA ainda não mexeu nos amarelos apesar de referir rajadas no limite superior do laranja é um facto e prova, não necessariamente incompetência, mas, no mínimo, alguma negligência..


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Out 2020 às 17:42)

Está tudo a olhar para terça , onde admito o cenário poderá ser mais extremado no Centro e Sul , mas amanhã a previsão já dá rajadas pelo menos de 80 km / h no Litoral Oeste e precipitação que poderá ser significativa também no Norte . Aliás , nas últimas saídas , o ECM , que estava um pouco renitente em subir a precipitação em latitude , aumentou consideravelmente a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o Norte , em especial para amanhã.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 17:45)

Crazyrain disse:


> Está tudo a olhar para terça , onde admito o cenário poderá ser mais extremado no Centro e Sul , mas amanhã a previsão já dá rajadas pelo menos de 80 km / h no Litoral Oeste e precipitação que poderá ser significativa também no Norte . Aliás , nas últimas saídas , o ECM , que estava um pouco renitente em subir a precipitação em latitude , aumentou consideravelmente a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o Norte , em especial para amanhã.



Sim, tem zonas a prever 100mm só na segunda.. mas o ICON por exemplo não chega aos 60. É esperar para ver.

Edit: para esclarecer, o ICON não prevê menos precipitação, simplesmente prevê mais tarde ou mais espaçada, algumas horas depois essas mesmas zonas já têm igualmente os tais cerca de 100mm

Edit 2: o ECM está é um bocado mais sozinho no que toca à zona onde coloca o grosso da precipitação, muitos dos outros modelos tendem um pouco mais para Sul, alguns, muito mais a Sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2020 às 17:57)

A 'Barbara' vai ser um satélite da depressão maior que permanecerá longe no Atlântico. Este satélite estará associado a uma ondulação da frente e a sua localização mais a Leste ou a Oeste e o grau de cavamento ditam a grande variabilidade das previsões, mesmo a esta distância no tempo.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> A 'Barbara' vai ser um satélite da depressão maior que permanecerá longe no Atlântico. Este satélite estará associado a uma ondulação da frente e a sua localização mais a Leste ou a Oeste e o grau de cavamento ditam a grande variabilidade das previsões, mesmo a esta distância no tempo.



E as zonas com vento mais forte serão a leste disso, certo?


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 18:07)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA foi lento a decidir. Nos avisos emitidos às 11:36utc só referia rajadas até 100 Km/h nas terras altas. Apenas às 12:25 utc, na previsão descritiva, incluiu o valor até 130 Km/h, nas terras altas do Centro e Sul.



E o mais cómico é que a primeira região a ser afectada por condições de vento com aviso laranja ainda vai ser a Madeira.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2020 às 19:21)

Já começaram os cortes no ECM em cima evento... tanto alarido para nada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 19:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já começaram os cortes no ECM em cima evento... tanto alarido para nada.


Cortes esses que, a menos de 24 horas do evento começar, como já disse anteriormente, não valem para nada. Os modelos estão incrivelmente instáveis e tudo dependerá da posição da depressão no Atlântico.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 19:55)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Cortes esses que, a menos de 24 horas do evento começar, como já disse anteriormente, não valem para nada.




Apesar da instabilidade dos modelos, as saídas mais próximas do evento não serão, à partida, obrigatoriamente mais fiáveis? Compreendo e concordo com o que dizes, os modelos estão de facto voláteis (como quase sempre) e tudo depende da localização da(s) depressão(ões) mas os modelos quanto mais nos aproximamos do evento também vão prever esse posicionamento com mais precisão em princípio.
A única coisa que "estraga" a maioria dos modelos é que (por enquanto) a frequência com que fazem runs é baixíssima e uma alteração repentina por vezes é completamente ignorada, porque acontece a menos de 6 horas do evento, por exemplo.


----------



## Walker (18 Out 2020 às 20:26)

Parecem coelhos a saltar da toca! Eu incluído


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2020 às 20:26)

quanto vai chover?

o que sair daqui... esta zona tropical de trovoadas será a que nos vai calhar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Out 2020 às 20:36)

A cerca de 24 horas do início do evento é incrível a ainda a incerteza dos modelos no que toca a precipitação... 
Teremos que esperar para ver..


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2020 às 20:40)

em todos os modelos esta zona de trovoadas gerará um centro de baixas pressões aparente, arrastado pela circulação principal.

não terá tempo para formar uma explosão barométrica mas com outras condições seria equivalente a outras tempestades do tipo gong.
daí que além da chuva, o vento será importante.


----------



## cardu (18 Out 2020 às 20:42)

Boas, é verdade que podem ocorrer tornados na 3a feira?


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2020 às 20:55)

A frente está a caminho.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Out 2020 às 21:09)

Bem... eu não vejo corte nenhum no ECMWF. Tira um pouco de um lado e mete um pouco no outro. Mas na generalidade tem mantido acumulados muito generosos e bem distribuidos pelo país. Pouco importa se numa saída o modelo mete 100 mm em Lisboa e 20 mm em Setúbal ou vice-versa. Temos que olhar para a "big picture" e aí percebemos que há todas as condições para todos, onde quer que vivam no país, ter imensa chuva. Claro que no fim vão haver regiões com maiores acumulados que outras, mas isso é absolutamente normal! A precipitação sempre foi um dos parâmetros mais difíceis de modelar. Depende de inúmeros factores, alguns dos quais nenhum modelo tem resolução suficiente para ter em conta. Desse modo as interpretações dos modelos na precipitação não podem ser "literais".


----------



## charlie17 (18 Out 2020 às 21:38)

Penso que típicamente o IPMA prefere emitir avisos certeiros do que criar alarmismos e depois ser acusado de falhar... Cada agência tem o seu modus operandi nestas situações, não acredito que seja negligência. Para além disso, existe sempre cooperação entre as agências, que contribuem todas para o Ecmwf. De qualquer forma os avisos laranja já foram lançados, principalmente para terça-feira...

Recordo-me que no evento do Leslie o IPMA acabou criticado por lançar avisos vermelhos e em certos locais não ter ocorrido nada de excepcional... A meteorologia é assim e todos aqui sabemos isso.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (18 Out 2020 às 21:41)

Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor, senão vamos ter problemas principalmente com o vento.


----------



## Cesar (18 Out 2020 às 21:42)

Espero que tudo corra pelo melhor, senão vamos ter problemas principalmente com o vento.


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2020 às 21:44)

acima de 20mm em 1 hora é aviso laranja.

todos os modelos apanham essa "quadrícula" em algumas horas.

em zonas bem orientadas, laranja.

em zonas do litoral, atenção às marés que ainda são altas, a água vai tardar em sair.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2020 às 21:46)

charlie17 disse:


> Penso que típicamente o IPMA prefere emitir avisos certeiros do que criar alarmismos e depois ser acusado de falhar... Cada agência tem o seu modus operandi nestas situações, não acredito que seja negligência. Para além disso, existe sempre cooperação entre as agências, que contribuem todas para o Ecmwf. De qualquer forma os avisos laranja já foram lançados, principalmente para terça-feira...
> 
> Recordo-me que no evento do Leslie o IPMA acabou criticado por lançar avisos vermelhos e em certos locais não ter ocorrido nada de excepcional... A meteorologia é assim e todos aqui sabemos isso.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


O que o IPMA fez na Leslie foi andar durante dias a fingir que não se passava nada, quando já havia uma propabilidade razoável do furacão vir a atingir o continente...


----------



## Thomar (18 Out 2020 às 22:04)

Boas.
Mais do que a precipitação que em dois dias *tanto pode ser de 50mm como de 100mm *(o que não deixa de ser significativo),
estou bastante apreensivo com o que os principais modelos que preveem rajadas máximas aqui pela minha zona de 90km/h ou até 130km/h, da parte da tarde de terça-feira entre as 14h e as 19h...

*ICON-EU*






*GFS*





*UKMO*





*ECMWF



*


----------



## FJC (18 Out 2020 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> A 'Barbara' vai ser um satélite da depressão maior que permanecerá longe no Atlântico. Este satélite estará associado a uma ondulação da frente e a sua localização mais a Leste ou a Oeste e o grau de cavamento ditam a grande variabilidade das previsões, mesmo a esta distância no tempo.



Isto é, a Bárbara nem é uma depressão! Deverá ser um núcleo saído da depressão principal.... lanço isto, numa perspectiva de por exemplo o impa estar mais receoso a não lançar alertas/nomeações, sem verificar correctamente o que aí vem....
Porque nem a 24hs está tudo definido! Basta ver pela madeira até agora! Felizmente passou o grosso de "problemas" ao lado


----------



## FJC (18 Out 2020 às 22:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já começaram os cortes no ECM em cima evento... tanto alarido para nada.



Quer dizer, que, com o que dizes, vai passar tudo ao lado!?!?!?


----------



## charlie17 (18 Out 2020 às 22:11)

N_Fig disse:


> O que o IPMA fez na Leslie foi andar durante dias a fingir que não se passava nada, quando já havia uma propabilidade razoável do furacão vir a atingir o continente...


Apenas a 2 dias do Leslie atingir o continente é que se percebeu que viria em direção a Portugal. Fomos todos apanhados de surpresa se bem me lembro. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (18 Out 2020 às 22:16)

N_Fig disse:


> O que o IPMA fez na Leslie foi andar durante dias a fingir que não se passava nada, quando já havia uma propabilidade razoável do furacão vir a atingir o continente...



36hs antes o nhc metia leslie a norte da madeira, a fazer rotação e fugir do confiante.....


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Out 2020 às 22:16)

Tanta coisa com os avisos e já está o país todo a laranja para terça e amarelo e laranja para amanhã...


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2020 às 22:20)

O Facebook trouxe-me à memória um post de 18 de Outubro de 2015... 

"Rajada máxima registada, ontem, pela estação do Cabo Carvoeiro 129,6 km/h!!!"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Out 2020 às 22:30)

FJC disse:


> Isto é, a Bárbara nem é uma depressão! Deverá ser um núcleo saído da depressão principal.... lanço isto, numa perspectiva de por exemplo o impa estar mais receoso a não lançar alertas/nomeações, sem verificar correctamente o que aí vem....
> Porque nem a 24hs está tudo definido! Basta ver pela madeira até agora! Felizmente passou o grosso de "problemas" ao lado


Como assim? O grosso da precipitação ainda nem sequer chegou à Madeira - deverá chegar nas próximas horas. Aliás, isso é visível nas imagens de satélite. 
Mas o que é mais interessante é que, mesmo não tendo a "precipitação a sério" chegado à Madeira, já temos acumulados bem significativos nas regiões montanhosas (no caso do Pico do Areeiro chega já perto dos 100 mm)!


----------



## TxMxR (18 Out 2020 às 22:40)

A run das 18z do ICON voltou a meter o vento mais forte um pouco mais para leste (e consequentemente afectando menos o norte de PT) novamente, não quer dizer que na próxima run não volte a subir mas está a sair a última do GFS, vamos ver se vai atrás.


Ao staff, por curiosidade, vai haver (já há?) tópico de seguimento para este evento ou não se justifica?


----------



## cardu (18 Out 2020 às 23:00)

Boas, este evento parece ter semelhanças com o temporal de 7 de dezembro de 2010, quando ocorreu um tornado da cidade de Tomar.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias/2010/tornadotomar071210.gif


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2020 às 23:32)

charlie17 disse:


> Apenas a 2 dias do Leslie atingir o continente é que se percebeu que viria em direção a Portugal. Fomos todos apanhados de surpresa se bem me lembro.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk





FJC disse:


> 36hs antes o nhc metia leslie a norte da madeira, a fazer rotação e fugir do confiante.....


Isso não foi bem assim. Uma semana antes teríamos 10% de probabilidade de vir para o continente, mas 1 ou 2 dias depois a probabilidade já seria de cerca de 40/50%, havia certamente algumas variantes do ensemble a prever que ele desse a volta e voltasse para trás, mas um número significativo já apontava que vinha para cá. E o IPMA simplesmente ignorou isso, como sempre faz quando é possível que haja algum evento extremo mas esteja longe de ser certo, acabando a lançar uma data de avisos à pressa no próprio dia, meras horas antes do evento, ainda por cima a um sábado, sendo que muitos nem chegaram a ver esses avisos...


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2020 às 23:42)

Aliás, um exemplo bem semelhante (mas que felizmente acabou bem) foi a Grace. Nos meus primórdios aqui no fórum, no outono de 2009, a tempestade tropical Grace andou a vaguear pelas ilhas dos Açores, felizmente não acertando em cheio em nenhuma delas. Lá fora a tempestade foi âmbito de grande curiosidade na comunidade meteorológica, devido à localização onde se tinha formado. E o IPMA, o que é que fez? Fingiu completamente que não existiu! A sério, uma jornalista chegou a perguntar a um meteorologista ser era verdade que havia uma tempestade tropical no nosso território e ele respondeu que não (só não sei se por ignorância ou mentindo)! Pior, o IPMA nessa altura lançava comunicados para todas as tempestades tropicais, lançou comunicados para todos os sistemas tropicais de 2009, incluindo aqueles que não interessavam a ninguém... exceto para a Grace!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2020 às 23:49)

Olhando para os modelos a cerca de 24h do início do evento, só não vê que o mesmo é de exceção quem não quer  No entanto estamos a falar de meteorologia, e sabemos as variantes que a convergem, mas sinceramente, seja mais a Sul , Norte, Centro a coisa vai ser valente , e com isto também me refiro a perigosidade da situação , e por isso mesmo é quase uma obrigatoriedade nossa que temos esta paixão em comum, alertar os menos informados que deverão tomar/ter algumas cautelas ! Atenção que isto não tem nada de sensacionalista ou muito menos alarmista, apenas estou a constatar factos que estão acessíveis a todos os que aqui andam  Vizinho @Thomar , as previsões não estão nada famosas a nível de intensidade ,é verdade,  mas pior ainda que a intensidade, penso que é a predominância do ventos, edificações muito menos protegidas nestes quadrantes , nomeadamente a faixa costeira! Bom evento a todos pessoal, recordes poderão ser batidos em alguns locais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 00:56)

Olhando a 24h, e face ao modelado parece me óbvio que teremos uma situação muito interessante.... mas parece me que não vai adiantar muito olhar aos modelos pois desta vez parece me uma incógnita aquilo que irá chover!


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 01:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso não foi bem assim. Uma semana antes teríamos 10% de probabilidade de vir para o continente, mas 1 ou 2 dias depois a probabilidade já seria de cerca de 40/50%, havia certamente algumas variantes do ensemble a prever que ele desse a volta e voltasse para trás, mas um número significativo já apontava que vinha para cá. E o IPMA simplesmente ignorou isso, como sempre faz quando é possível que haja algum evento extremo mas esteja longe de ser certo, acabando a lançar uma data de avisos à pressa no próprio dia, meras horas antes do evento, ainda por cima a um sábado, sendo que muitos nem chegaram a ver esses avisos...


Exactamente!
Eu estava a seguir e tive a sorte de ter tirado tudo do terraço caso contrário teria tido problemas. Ainda avisei uns amigos para recolher esplanadas! O ipma falhou redondamente. Aqui no fórum todos vimos o rumo que aquilo levava.
Por sorte subiu um pouco mais e não entrou em Peniche como parecia. Mas se tivesse entrado teríamos tido grandes chatices! Mesmo assim ainda fomos afectados. Não tivemos nós grandes problemas, tiveram muitos mais a norte.
Nem tudo se podia salvar mas muito poderia ter sido prevenido se os avisos fossem dados a tempo. Avisos são isso mesmo, avisos! Se vier estamos precavidos, se não vier melhor ainda.

Estávamos em pleno período de início do campeonato mundial de surf, em Peniche. Tínhamos carradas de equipamentos, tendas, material técnico, montado na praia dos supertubos... Se tivesse entrado por Peniche teria sido um pandemónio!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 02:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Aliás, um exemplo bem semelhante (mas que felizmente acabou bem) foi a Grace. Nos meus primórdios aqui no fórum, no outono de 2009, a tempestade tropical Grace andou a vaguear pelas ilhas dos Açores, felizmente não acertando em cheio em nenhuma delas. Lá fora a tempestade foi âmbito de grande curiosidade na comunidade meteorológica, devido à localização onde se tinha formado. E o IPMA, o que é que fez? Fingiu completamente que não existiu! A sério, uma jornalista chegou a perguntar a um meteorologista ser era verdade que havia uma tempestade tropical no nosso território e ele respondeu que não (só não sei se por ignorância ou mentindo)! Pior, o IPMA nessa altura lançava comunicados para todas as tempestades tropicais, lançou comunicados para todos os sistemas tropicais de 2009, incluindo aqueles que não interessavam a ninguém... exceto para a Grace!



Há imensos episódios aqui no forum e em todos o IPMA falha consistentemente....sempre com opções questionáveis. Mas não vamos bater mais no ceguinho..

O que interessa é que vem aí a animação que esperávamos. Bom acompanhamento a todos.


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 02:15)

StormRic disse:


> Na saída das 18h do WRF, as rajadas máximas, entre 100 e 110 Km/h, apenas se estendem, no litoral, entre o Cabo Espichel e a Ericeira, e depois nas terras altas a partir do Açor/Estrela para nordeste e ainda Montemuro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está aqui tipo "rés vés Campo de Ourique"... E como aqui somo os "estamos em todas" como os penetras... Vamos ver o que me calha na rifa!


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 02:21)

O GFS põe uma grande carga de água para Peniche...


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 09:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> ambiente por cá esteja bem mais saudável...



Escolheste bem a altura, pois avizinha-se uma tempestade nomeada pelos espanhóis, por isso "Nem bom vento, nem bom casamento" 
Sejas bem regressado


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 10:37)

Pelo satélite o primeiro round vem lá com a bisga toda, portanto não sei se a coisa será tão intensa hoje como os (alguns) modelos indicam, alguns já estão a retroceder, e provavelmente bem. Amanhã é que deverá ser o grosso da situação.


----------



## Tonton (19 Out 2020 às 10:43)

Já é bem visível a aproximação do famoso "rio atmosférico":


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 10:59)

aqui na zona o gfs deu um corte na precipitação para hoje e aumentou para amanhã, por outro lado o ecm continua a insistir em boa precipitação ainda hoje, deixa lá ver qual acerta


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 11:04)

david 6 disse:


> aqui na zona o gfs deu um corte na precipitação para hoje e aumentou para amanhã, por outro lado o ecm continua a insistir em boa precipitação ainda hoje, deixa lá ver qual acerta


Para o Alentejo e Algarve o GFS já deu um belo corte na chuva, eu cá não espero nada demais para aqui, mesmo com as previsões do ECM.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 11:05)

Não sei se sabem, mas existe um tópico para previsão a curto prazo (até 3 dias)... Vamos lá colocar as coisas no sítio correcto, por favor


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2020 às 12:12)




----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 12:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para o Alentejo e Algarve o GFS já deu um belo corte na chuva, eu cá não espero nada demais para aqui, mesmo com as previsões do ECM.



agora gfs já voltou a meter para mim para hoje


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 12:17)

Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 12:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para o Alentejo e Algarve o GFS já deu um belo corte na chuva, eu cá não espero nada demais para aqui, mesmo com as previsões do ECM.



o IPMA tá confiante, acabou lançar aviso vermelho ai para o distrito Portalegre, além daqui o de Santarém também (e ainda mais castelo branco, lisboa setúbal) para amanhã


----------



## Candy (19 Out 2020 às 12:21)

Aviso vermelho para precipitação amanhã nos distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, e Setúbal.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 12:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.





david 6 disse:


> o IPMA tá confiante, acabou lançar aviso vermelho ai para o distrito Portalegre, além daqui o de Santarém também (e ainda mais castelo branco, lisboa setúbal) para amanhã


Lembro-me que com o Gong o distrito de Portalegre esteve com aviso vermelho, mas foi por causa do vento, sim, também acho que o grosso passará mais a Norte, portando, acho exagerado este aviso vermelho para o distrito.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 12:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.


Do outro lado da fronteira, a AEMET "só" tem aviso amarelo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 12:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Do outro lado da fronteira, a AEMET "só" tem aviso amarelo.


Porque a frente não chega lá com tanta intensidade, vai descarregando por cima de Portugal. Deverá chover muito, resta saber onde, esta não é daquelas situações "só do Norte", mas também vai ser difícil prever onde vai descarregar tudo. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Lembro-me que com o Gong o distrito de Portalegre esteve com aviso vermelho, mas foi por causa do vento, sim, também acho que o grosso passará mais a Norte, portando, acho exagerado este aviso vermelho para o distrito.


Talvez exagerado mas prudente, há modelos a meter muita precipitação aqui, acreditemos ou não, nunca se pode descurar a possibilidade.  E sim, aviso vermelho de vento já tivemos algumas vezes, precipitação não me lembro.


----------



## comentador (19 Out 2020 às 12:41)

Boa tarde,
As previsões do vento são mais certeiras que as de precipitação. E infelizmente está se a prever rajadas que podem atingir os 130 Km/h nas regiões do Centro e Sul. São ventos ciclónicos bastante fortes e que de certeza vão provocar estragos. Quanto à precipitação, na 5ª feira irei comentar o caiu na zona de Alvalade Sado.


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 12:43)

Aviso vermelho por chuva em Elvas???


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 12:45)

Até digo mais, o facto de Castelo Branco ter aviso vermelho mas Évora não provavelmente significa que a chuva intensa prevista afeta mais o norte do distrito de Portalegre (o que continua a justificar o aviso, o distrito não é só a cidade capital).

Agora isso é que pode variar. Veremos, estamos a 24h.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Out 2020 às 12:55)

Não seria justificável estender o aviso vermelho para o distrito de Leiria?


----------



## TxMxR (19 Out 2020 às 12:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.



Pois, presumo que eles emitam avisos com base em algo do estilo - se houver probabibilade superior a X de acontecer isto a menos de Y kms de tal sítio, dá direito a aviso. 

Quanto ao ser mais a norte ou não, pelo menos para o distrito de Viseu desagravaram bastante os avisos relativos a chuva no que toca à duração dos mesmos, mantém-se a intensidade (laranja). Mas o distrito de Portalegre é 1 de apenas 4 que ainda mantém aviso de pricipitação (amarelo) e 3 (laranja) para durante a madrugada. Naturalmente tudo isto está sujeito a mudanças, a única coisa que me dá mais ideia que o IPMA já terá alguma certeza (nunca infalível claro) nas previsões, mais do que o aumento para o vermelho é a redução nos outros distritos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 13:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.



A entrada de SO-NE creio que a razão principal, dada a orientação NO-SE da Serra de S. Mamede. Todos que vivemos cá, sabemos como a orografia provoca uma mudança drástica em poucos quilómetros de distância.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:12)

*Seguimento Especial BARBARA*​


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 14:15)

Ainda temos mto de aprender com os avisos/alertas de outros países. mas o que é que a Serra de são Mamede tem a ver com a Zona de Elvas, Avis ou  Fronteira por exemplo??? Fará sentido o alerta vermelho para a zona de Portalegre / Marvão /Castelo de Vide que têm a serra  mas o resto ...? É por estas e por outras que só ligo ao AEMET que tem uma zona muito mais vasta mas que faz previsões e alertas específicos para cada localidade... e Badajoz fica a 10 km....


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 14:18)

redragon disse:


> Ainda temos mto de aprender com os avisos/alertas de outros países. mas o que é que a Serra de são Mamede tem a ver com a Zona de Elvas, Avis ou  Fronteira por exemplo??? Fará sentido o alerta vermelho para a zona de Portalegre / Marvão /Castelo de Vide que têm a serra  mas o resto ...? É por estas e por outras que só ligo ao AEMET que tem uma zona muito mais vasta mas que faz previsões e alertas específicos para cada localidade... e Badajoz fica a 10 km....



Sabes que quando se fazem avisos para o Distrito, essas particularidades ficam fora da previsão e induzem as pessoas em erro.
Mas, seja como for, a situação vai ser séria e irá criar condicionalismos. Cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém


----------



## TxMxR (19 Out 2020 às 14:28)

Toby disse:


> Como o BARBARA irá afectar outros países da Europa, estou a afixar este mapa de países potencialmente afectados.




Podes partilhar o link do site de onde tiraste isso, por favor?


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 15:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É a primeira baixa da Bárbara???


Já ficou de baixa há algum tempo, infelizmente ainda não tenho notícias da loja.


----------



## Cesar (19 Out 2020 às 19:09)

Os proximos dias vai se sentir mais frio, e já  aparece neve na torre nas previsoes a 10 dias, grande tombo vai levar a temperatura.


----------



## Walker (19 Out 2020 às 20:40)

Hoje a olhar para radar e satélite, de Beja para baixo, tá quieto ó melga!!!!


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 21:07)

Walker disse:


> Hoje a olhar para radar e satélite, de Beja para baixo, tá quieto ó melga!!!!


eu diria , de Elvas para baixo zero....por aqui mal se molharam as estradas...


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Out 2020 às 21:23)

A proteção civil enviou - me um alerta de temporal para as próximas 48 horas . Devem ter - se enganado com certeza , nada se passou de especial hoje nem estou a ver que se vá passar.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Crazyrain disse:


> A proteção civil enviou - me um alerta de temporal para as próximas 48 horas . Devem ter - se enganado com certeza , nada se passou de especial hoje nem estou a ver que se vá passar.


Eu penso que enviaram para todos os distritos, claro que para alguns não faz sentido.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 22:47)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não me lembro de ver aviso vermelho de precipitação em Portalegre, provavelmente já aconteceu mas não me recordo. Ainda assim acho que o grosso da situação vai estar um pouco mais para norte.





david 6 disse:


> o IPMA tá confiante, acabou lançar aviso vermelho ai para o distrito Portalegre, além daqui o de Santarém também (e ainda mais castelo branco, lisboa setúbal) para amanhã





Candy disse:


> Aviso vermelho para precipitação amanhã nos distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, e Setúbal.



A sério que não me está a agradar nada o que vem ali de baixo, estas massas de Cb fazem-me recordar Nov 1983 ou até 1967. Chuva é bom, mas aquilo se chega cá não vai ser bom.


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Out 2020 às 22:48)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu penso que enviaram para todos os distritos, claro que para alguns não faz sentido.


Fazia sentido no distrito de Leiria no entanto mandaram para outros distritos mais a Norte e para a zona de Lisboa claro. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2020 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> A sério que não me está a agradar nada o que vem ali de baixo, estas massas de Cb fazem-me recordar Nov 1983 ou até 1967. Chuva é bom, mas aquilo se chega cá não vai ser bom.


Sem dúvida! A pouco mais de 12h da chegada do momento mais intenso do evento ao continente, ainda há discrepâncias.
Saída das 18z do ICON:





GFS:





O cenário do GFS é o que a maioria dos modelos mostra e os acumulados que tem previsto nas últimas horas até estão próximos da realidade, com uma linha mais intensa ao longo do Vale do Tejo.
O ICON mostra essa massa nebulosa a fazer a curva para Norte já a Leste da Madeira e a atingir o Sul em cheio. Já o GFS, mostra o desenvolvimento de algo a Norte da Madeira e isso que está a sul da madeira, nem chega a subir tanto para norte de forma a afetar o continente com tanta intensidade.
Penso que só mesmo durante o nowcasting é que sabemos o que acontecerá. Uma coisa é certa, onde quer que a parte mais intensa da frente calhe, vai gerar acumulados muito altos e consequentemente problemas. Veremos!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 00:38)

Neste momento só com nowcasting, aliás, mesmo agora há vários modelos que davam muito mais chuva para o Alentejo esta noite, mas ficou tudo mais para Norte por exemplo.


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 00:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais a norte..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FELIZMENTE, o ECM está bastante isolado nessa previsão, quer pela intensidade quer pelo posicionamento tão a norte do evento, nada é de descartar mas já se sabe que às vezes o ECM abusa nas rajadas e como está relativamente sozinho há menor probabilidade de isso acontecer.. vamos vendo o desenrolar da coisa, com sorte mantém-se no máximo aquilo que está previsto pelos outros modelos, ou melhor, pode ser que seja menos agressivo ainda.


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2020 às 02:59)

StormRic disse:


> A sério que não me está a agradar nada o que vem ali de baixo, estas massas de Cb fazem-me recordar Nov 1983 ou até 1967. Chuva é bom, mas aquilo se chega cá não vai ser bom.


A mim também não me agrada nadinha!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 03:06)

Candy disse:


> A mim também não me agrada nadinha!



Qual seria o melhor cenário? Ou seja, qual será a melhor trajectória para a Barbara? Penso que quanto mais para o interior melhor, sem querer desejar mal às regiões do Alentejo e vales do Tejo e Sado.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 03:17)

E pronto chega-se à hora e vai tudo para Lisboa e nós no Alentejo ficamos com a mesma miséria de Sempre


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2020 às 03:18)

Exactamente. Ninguém quer o mal dos outros mas por muito amantes de meteorologia que possamos ser há um limite.
E por muito que queiramos é inevitável não desejar que vá para outro lado, já que é certo que entra em terra. 
Pelo GFS até me custa ver onde entra o grosso da precipitação!... e se subir um bocadinho...


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 04:29)

Candy disse:


> Exactamente. Ninguém quer o mal dos outros mas por muito amantes de meteorologia que possamos ser há um limite.
> E por muito que queiramos é inevitável não desejar que vá para outro lado, já que é certo que entra em terra.
> Pelo GFS até me custa ver onde entra o grosso da precipitação!... e se subir um bocadinho...



Segundo a 0Z do ICON, pelo menos em termos de vento, parece vir tudo mais bem distribuído, havendo só rajadas ligeiramente mais agressivas muito junto à costa e nas zonas mais altas. Mas a rondar os 100 em vez dos 130.







---
Aos que percebem um bocadinho mais disto do que eu... porquê aquele limite do campo de ventos quase feito à régua? Tem sido recorrente nas últimas runs da maioria dos modelos... Orografia?




Edit: O GFS parece concordar com o ICON na posição mas com menor intensidade do vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Out 2020 às 06:26)

O primeiro round parece entrar a norte de Lisboa.. E depois aquela linha parece estender-se de Sagres até Lisboa a varrer toda a costa 








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Out 2020 às 07:09)

Saí agora à rua, bem está uma acalmia parva.. Nem uma brisa faz parece uma noite de verão. 
17°C mas com uma sensação que está mais quente. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 10:22)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Saí agora à rua, bem está uma acalmia parva.. Nem uma brisa faz parece uma noite de verão.
> 17°C mas com uma sensação que está mais quente.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk



Aqui, 10h20 16.5°  CHILL 17°


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2020 às 10:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto chega-se à hora e vai tudo para Lisboa e nós no Alentejo ficamos com a mesma miséria de Sempre



Parece que tens 90mm em Barrancos...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2020 às 10:46)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que tens 90mm em Barrancos...



Esse valor de Barrancos estará correto?

Se estiver é uma rega monumental desde as 0 horas, mas deve ser desde o início do mês ( mesmo assim excelente rega)


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 11:10)

Sim mas tirando Barrancos pouca chuva no resto... e pelo radar nao virá nada demais.. acho que o AVISO VERMELHO foi exagerado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 11:12)

Esses 90mm são bastante duvidosos. Estamos num evento em que a quantidade de precipitação não varia assim tanto ao longo de alguns kms, como se fosse um evento de convecção.

A estação da Amareleja do IPMA desde as 00h nem 20mm acumulou. Parece-me completamente irrealista que no espaço de sensivelmente 20 quilómetros exista uma diferença de 70mm, tendo em conta que não há efeito orográfico significativo em nenhum dos locais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 11:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esses 90mm são bastante duvidosos. Estamos num evento em que a quantidade de precipitação não varia assim tanto ao longo de alguns kms, como se fosse um evento de convecção.
> 
> A estação da Amareleja do IPMA desde as 00h nem 20mm acumulou. Parece-me completamente irrealista que no espaço de sensivelmente 20 quilómetros exista uma diferença de 70mm, tendo em conta que não há efeito orográfico significativo em nenhum dos locais.


Deveu-se a esta linha que esteve 5 horas a descarregar sobre Barrancos e de facto nao chegou o mais forte à Amareleja:


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 11:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esses 90mm são bastante duvidosos. Estamos num evento em que a quantidade de precipitação não varia assim tanto ao longo de alguns kms, como se fosse um evento de convecção.
> 
> A estação da Amareleja do IPMA desde as 00h nem 20mm acumulou. Parece-me completamente irrealista que no espaço de sensivelmente 20 quilómetros exista uma diferença de 70mm, tendo em conta que não há efeito orográfico significativo em nenhum dos locais.




Olhando para o radar da precipitação acumulada, também tenho sérias dúvidas nesse valor. E digo isto, não é por ser o meteoalentejo ou deixar de ser.. diria para outra estação qualquer, mesmo as minhas. Pelas imagens de radar, e acumulados em redor, sérias dúvidas mesmo quanto a terem caído 90mm em Barrancos. Poderá haver ali qualquer problema na estação ou na sua instalação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 11:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Deveu-se a esta linha que esteve 5 horas a descarregar sobre Barrancos e de facto nao chegou o mais forte à Amareleja:



Sendo assim está explicado que tenha chovido mais em Barrancos do que na Amareleja, mas ainda assim 90mm....


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 12:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim mas tirando Barrancos pouca chuva no resto... e pelo radar nao virá nada demais.. acho que o AVISO VERMELHO foi exagerado



O aviso vermelho de precipitação também é para fenómenos extremos de vento, eles é que por algum motivo não meteram na categoria correcta.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 12:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> acho que o AVISO VERMELHO foi exagerado


Como é que "foi" se ainda nem começou o período mais intenso?


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Out 2020 às 12:57)

Na minha análise pelas imagens de satélite penso que o pior será nos distritos de Faro, Beja, Setubal, Évora e Portalegre...


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 13:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Como é que "foi" se ainda nem começou o período mais intenso?


Pelo que se ve no radar...


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 13:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelo que se ve no radar...



Aconselho-te não olhar só para o radar mas também como as imagens de satélite, exemplo:







e como disse o  @SpiderVV e muito bem, o pior ainda está por vir


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 13:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esses 90mm são bastante duvidosos. Estamos num evento em que a quantidade de precipitação não varia assim tanto ao longo de alguns kms, como se fosse um evento de convecção.
> 
> A estação da Amareleja do IPMA desde as 00h nem 20mm acumulou. Parece-me completamente irrealista que no espaço de sensivelmente 20 quilómetros exista uma diferença de 70mm, tendo em conta que não há efeito orográfico significativo em nenhum dos locais.



Desculpem lá bater na mesma tecla... mas falei com algumas pessoas em barrancos e, tendo chovido, não foi assim tanto que justifique os 90 e tal milímetros.

A instalação da estação nas fotos seguintes. Dois pontos: a estrutura não está espiada, pelo que poderá, eventualmente, oscilar um pouco com este vento; fico com algumas dúvidas se aquela antena ali por cima da estação, não estará ali a criar uma escorrência de água da chuva captada pela estrutura da antena, directamente para o pluviómetro... Olhando para ali, fico com essa dúvida. podes esclarecer @RedeMeteo ?


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 14:11)

Pelo que me é dado perceber na imagem do radar, a linha de instabilidade que se aproxima do território continental, vai entrar entre Vila do Bispo e Sines. Possívelmente a região de Setúbal/Almada não irá ser muito afectada, mas em mteorologia nada é certo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 14:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Desculpem lá bater na mesma tecla... mas falei com algumas pessoas em barrancos e, tendo chovido, não foi assim tanto que justifique os 90 e tal milímetros.
> 
> A instalação da estação nas fotos seguintes. Dois pontos: a estrutura não está espiada, pelo que poderá, eventualmente, oscilar um pouco com este vento; fico com algumas dúvidas se aquela antena ali por cima da estação, não estará ali a criar uma escorrência de água da chuva captada pela estrutura da antena, directamente para o pluviómetro... Olhando para ali, fico com essa dúvida. podes esclarecer @RedeMeteo ?


Ponto um: no período de registo desta chuva o vento era fraco
Ponto dois: o cone está afastado o suficinte para nao cair água da antena, basta vermos os acumulados nos outros episodios de chuva fraca para vermos que sao semelhante ao resto do Baixo Alentejo
Ponto três: tal como ja mostrei teve uma linha de instabilidade a descarregar chuva forte e persistente entre as 4h e as 9h da manha como ja mostrei acima
Ponto 4: vejam esta estação do outro lado da fronteira onde também esteve a mesma linha: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICORTE11


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 14:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ponto um: no período de registo desta chuva o vento era fraco
> Ponto dois: o cone está afastado o suficinte para nao cair água da antena, basta vermos os acumulados nos outros episodios de chuva fraca para vermos que sao semelhante ao resto do Baixo Alentejo
> Ponto três: tal como ja mostrei teve uma linha de instabilidade a descarregar chuva forte e persistente entre as 4h e as 9h da manha como ja mostrei acima
> Ponto 4: vejam esta estação do outro lado da fronteira onde também esteve a mesma linha: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICORTE11



Ok. Se calhar o radar é que está avariado ou mal instalado...

Precipitação Acumulada 1h:


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 14:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Ok. Se calhar o radar é que está avariado ou mal instalado...
> 
> Precipitação Acumulada 1h:


Não está.  Mostra o que eu disse


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:42)

Não vale a pena, há erros mais que óbvios nas suas estações por vezes que o membro nunca se digna a aceitar, portanto.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 14:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não está.  Mostra o que eu disse



Se consegues ver 90mm a cair em Barrancos, por essas imagens (mais que explícitas) de radar.. então está tudo dito. A não ser que Barrancos tenha passado para Espanha...
A teimosia é cega...  

Até faço mais um desenho.. só para ti...


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2020 às 15:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Se consegues ver 90mm a cair em Barrancos, por essas imagens (mais que explícitas) de radar.. então está tudo dito. A não ser que Barrancos tenha passado para Espanha...
> A teimosia é cega...
> 
> Até faço mais um desenho.. só para ti...



Há questões com a interpretação literal do radar  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...d&l=4527X&w=0&datos=img&x=h16&f=precipitacion


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 16:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Já cá faltava... Lá porque em Lisboa o dia tem sido fraco, não quer dizer que seja assim em todo o lado, Faro já teve 50 mm em 4 horas, Sines vai com quase 80 mm, Portalegre também tem acumulados altíssimos. O IPMA meteu alerta vermelho em todos os lugares onde poderia haver precipitação extrema, não quer dizer que acontecesse realmente em todos



De facto enquanto não morrerem todos à fome, com tornados ou afogados em Lx nunca se passa nada em Portugal. Aliás, a Leslie foi só uma chuvinha dum típico dia normal de inverno com uma brisa fresca.


edit: ortografia


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 16:30)

TxMxR disse:


> De facto enquanto não morrerem todos à fome, com tornados ou afogados em Lx nunca se passa nada em Portugal. Aliás, a Leslie foi só uma chuvinha dum típico dia normal de inverno com uma brisa fresca.
> 
> 
> edit: ortografia


Também me lembrei logo disso, foi batido o recorde de vento em Portugal, mas como em Lisboa ficou abaixo das expectativas vi múltiplas pessoas a dizerem que não tinha sido nada...


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 16:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Também me lembrei logo disso, foi batido o recorde de vento em Portugal, mas como em Lisboa ficou abaixo das expectativas vi múltiplas pessoas a dizerem que não tinha sido nada...



Pois, e hoje, felizmente (que eu não desejo mal a ninguém) a ''animação'' foi-se movendo cada vez mais para sul e lá causou menos estragos do que estava previsto, mas mesmo assim causou imensos constrangimentos em várias zonas do país e pelo menos nas próximas horas ainda vai causar mais alguns. Não desejo a ninguém aquilo pelo que passámos, embora brevemente, na altura da Leslie (e que foi bem pior na tua zona) mas parece que há gente que enquanto não lhes cair o mundo em cima é sempre tudo normal e ameno.


----------



## TxMxR (20 Out 2020 às 16:48)

casr26 disse:


> Pelo que vejo o IPMA esteve muito bem em lançar o aviso laranja para vários distritos [...]
> 
> Creio que os avisos de precipitação já podem começar a ser levantados de norte para sul com o passar das horas mas as autoridades competentes estiveram bem desta vez.



Concordo a 100%. Não vou na cantiga do ''ah e tal tanto avisam mal que depois ninguém liga'' quem não liga nunca ligou nem há-de ligar... As pessoas mais sensatas no mínimo, as que conseguem, analisam a situação por si e tiram as suas próprias conclusões, as restantes protegem-se da melhor maneira que podem sabendo sempre que à partida o aviso tem tendência a vir por excesso, quer em termos de gravidade, quer de localização. O pior é quando o aviso não chega, como também referiste.


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2020 às 21:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto chega-se à hora e vai tudo para Lisboa e nós no Alentejo ficamos com a mesma miséria de Sempre



Que venham mais misérias destas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 22:53)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto chega-se à hora e vai tudo para Lisboa e nós no Alentejo ficamos com a mesma miséria de Sempre



De facto foi uma miséria, ver tanta árvore caída, ver tanta rua transformada em rio, inundações por todo o lado, cascatas urbanas... Enfim... Miséria mesmo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Out 2020 às 23:53)

Covilhã comemorou hoje, terça-feira, 150 anos como cidade...







Foto: _Facebook de Marcos Kontze_


----------



## TxMxR (21 Out 2020 às 05:48)

Que animal... até podia ser um devaneio do GFS mas o ARPERGE modelou algo semelhante ligeiramente mais fraco (mas pouco 958mbar)


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2020 às 10:24)

Não façam grandes festas, ainda...Apesar do evento extraordinário a situação no sul é ainda muito preocupante!
O ano passado tivémos um evento de precipitação em Dezembro superior a este e depois uma Primavera chuvosa e estamos como estamos.
Continuamos com o problema da descida dos sistemas em latitude. Quando descem efectivamente chove mas são situações cada vez mais raras. Precisávamos de mais uns 2 sistemas destes para equilibrar mais as coisas e mesmo assim continuávamos em déficit.
Aguardemos o desenrolar do resto do Outono e depois do Inverno...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2020 às 11:30)

TxMxR disse:


> Que animal... até podia ser um devaneio do GFS mas o ARPERGE modelou algo semelhante ligeiramente mais fraco (mas pouco 958mbar)



Isso é o actual furacão EPSILON que está a sudeste da Bermuda de momento.
 Ao subir em latitude, irá fundir-se num complexo sistema depressionário.
Esperemos que traga animação cá à península.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 12:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Não façam grandes festas, ainda...Apesar do evento extraordinário a situação no sul é ainda muito preocupante!
> O ano passado tivémos um evento de precipitação em Dezembro superior a este e depois uma Primavera chuvosa e estamos como estamos.
> Continuamos com o problema da descida dos sistemas em latitude. Quando descem efectivamente chove mas são situações cada vez mais raras. Precisávamos de mais uns 2 sistemas destes para equilibrar mais as coisas e mesmo assim continuávamos em déficit.
> Aguardemos o desenrolar do resto do Outono e depois do Inverno...


Isso cada vez mais me parece ter que ver com mau uso de água que com o que efetivamente cai... Este vai ser o 6º mês nos últimos 8 com precipitação bem acima do normal em Faro, e desta vez não podem dizer que foi chuva convectiva que só beneficiou um ou dois lugares


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2020 às 13:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> E pronto chega-se à hora e vai tudo para Lisboa e nós no Alentejo ficamos com a mesma miséria de Sempre



Caro Luis, tens alguma coisa a dizer sobre este post que fizeste quando procissão ainda ia no adro? 

Nestas coisas da meteo não adianta entrar em desespero, até porque nós não controlamos nada, o que vier vem, lamúrias e "choros" para além de não produzirem efeitos práticos nenhuns tornam os tópicos maçadores de ler. 

Faço este post citando o RedeMeteo, mas há por aí muitos meteo-chorões!


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2020 às 13:38)

MSantos disse:


> mas há por aí muitos meteo-chorões!



É como diz o ditado


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2020 às 13:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso cada vez mais me parece ter que ver com mau uso de água que com o que efetivamente cai... Este vai ser o 6º mês nos últimos 8 com precipitação bem acima do normal em Faro, e desta vez não podem dizer que foi chuva convectiva que só beneficiou um ou dois lugares


Pois eu às vezes repito-me e insisto num assunto para consciencializar quem por cá passa mas por vezes a mensagem não passa... efectivamente o uso da água é péssimo e ainda mais de acordo com as evidências de seca ano após ano. Esse é maior problema mas também é evidente que pouco tem chovido. As médias valem o que valem...se temos chuva na média ou acima nestes últimos meses porque é que odeleite e Beliche nem 20% acumularam e depois tens a Bravura ou Santa Clara que praticamente nem subiram? 
Também não acredito que seja sempre assim, embora um cenário de 100% seja cada vez mais difícil, algures poderá vir um episódio que eleve a 60,70 ou 80%.Não se sabe é quando...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 14:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois eu às vezes repito-me e insisto num assunto para consciencializar quem por cá passa mas por vezes a mensagem não passa... efectivamente o uso da água é péssimo e ainda mais de acordo com as evidências de seca ano após ano. Esse é maior problema mas também é evidente que pouco tem chovido. As médias valem o que valem...se temos chuva na média ou acima nestes últimos meses porque é que odeleite e Beliche nem 20% acumularam e depois tens a Bravura ou Santa Clara que praticamente nem subiram?
> Também não acredito que seja sempre assim, embora um cenário de 100% seja cada vez mais difícil, algures poderá vir um episódio que eleve a 60,70 ou 80%.Não se sabe é quando...


É evidente que até fevereiro deste ano muito pouco tinha chovido, havia um período muito seco para trás no Algarve, pelos mapas do IPMA o último mês chuvoso tinha sido outubro de 2018... Mas também é evidente que depois disso choveu muito mais que o normal, basta olhar para os mesmos mapas do IPMA desde março, e o total acumulado este ano até já compensou o (enorme) défice de janeiro e fevereiro e já está acima do normal nalguns lugares como Faro. As constantes anomalias positivas (este ano apenas março teve temperaturas próximas do normal no Algarve) não ajudam, e o referido défice que vem de trás faz com que os solos tenham que acumular muita água até esta escorrer para as barragens, mas dizer que não tem chovido o suficiente é ridículo


----------



## TxMxR (21 Out 2020 às 16:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isso é o actual furacão EPSILON que está a sudeste da Bermuda de momento.
> Ao subir em latitude, irá fundir-se num complexo sistema depressionário.
> Esperemos que traga animação cá à península.



Sim, e já há uns dias que se espera que venha para leste. Por mim pode trazer a animação que quiser, desde que aquele campo de ventos fique bem longe


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2020 às 17:11)

isto precisava era agora de ficar em regime de chuva umas boas semanas, assim sim acabava--se a seca. Mas que foi uma grande ajuda da Barbara isso foi...


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 20:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Não façam grandes festas, ainda...Apesar do evento extraordinário a situação no sul é ainda muito preocupante!
> O ano passado tivémos um evento de precipitação em Dezembro superior a este e depois uma Primavera chuvosa e estamos como estamos.
> Continuamos com o problema da descida dos sistemas em latitude. Quando descem efectivamente chove mas são situações cada vez mais raras. Precisávamos de mais uns 2 sistemas destes para equilibrar mais as coisas e mesmo assim continuávamos em déficit.
> Aguardemos o desenrolar do resto do Outono e depois do Inverno...



De 2012 para ca houve muitos anos abaixo da media sendo que um dos periods secos bateu recordes. 2019 ficou para a Historia como o ano mais seco desde que ha registos em algumas estacoes. A temperatura subiu muito em todas as estacoes do ano, bem como a insolacao, agravou-se a nortada no Verao, ha cada vez menos nevoeiros e nuvens no ceu. No campo a mortalidade do sobreiro e azinheira agravou imenso, e agora ate os pinheiros morrem, e as arvores de sequeiro entram em stress hidrico. Nas serras, o mato esta mais rarefeito e regenera sem vigor. Ate a esteva sofre...

2004-2005 tinha sido antecedido por um ano hidrologico acima da media e logo depois 2005-2006 foi tambem acima da media...

Agora ha sensivelmente uma decada que nao ha um ano perto dos 1000 mm que compense os anos secos.

A agravar ha a alteracao de padrao, com Invernos super secos e Primaveras humidas. Ora no clima algarvio a chuva deve vir com fartura a partir do final de Setembro ate meados de Marco.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2020 às 00:51)

Lembram-se quando o IPMA lançou um comunicado extenso porque acontecerem umas trovoadas em Lisboa? Pois bem, ontem tivemos uma estação a ter o 2º maior valor de precipitação diária desde século em Portugal continental, e o IPMA ainda não disse nada sobre isso...


----------



## Marco pires (22 Out 2020 às 01:00)

nada mau para o mês de outubro.


----------



## Açor (22 Out 2020 às 02:31)

Preparem se agora para dias eternos anticiclónicos até perder de vista. Acabou se o que era bom...!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Out 2020 às 10:57)

Açor disse:


> Preparem se agora para dias eternos anticiclónicos até perder de vista. Acabou se o que era bom...!



Não, achas?

Dia 25, domingo, já vem mais uma rega, fruto do efeito de uma depressão localizada entre a Islândia e o UK:


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2020 às 11:03)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Não, achas?
> 
> Dia 25, domingo, já vem mais uma rega, fruto do efeito da tempestade Epsilon:


Mas para a semana regressa o AA, com um cheirinho a verão de S.Martinho.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2020 às 11:11)

Açor disse:


> Preparem se agora para dias eternos anticiclónicos até perder de vista. Acabou se o que era bom...!


Também eras tu que dizias que a Barbara já não vinha ou que não se ia passar nada. Esse choro já enjoa e não é isso que trás chuva ou sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 11:35)

*Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias)*

*Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas)*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 11:42)

*Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2020*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Out 2020 às 11:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias)*
> 
> *Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas)*



Corrigido


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2020 às 11:49)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Corrigido



Obrigado!


----------



## Açor (22 Out 2020 às 12:38)

1337 disse:


> Também eras tu que dizias que a Barbara já não vinha ou que não se ia passar nada. Esse choro já enjoa e não é isso que trás chuva ou sol.


Olha que grande Bárbara! Mas fácil chove na minha zona do que pela tua! E vais com sorte que até 2 feira ainda deve chover qualquer coisinha para os teus lados.
Choro é o que vai se tornar este fórum com a vinda do tempo seco.
Mas eu compreendo bem o "apocalipse" que se gerou aqui no fórum por causa disso, afinal de contas, chover por aí tornou se uma coisa rara...daí terem até falado na repetição da catástrofe da Madeira.... Enfim, os mesmos profetas do costume!
Pelo Inverno cá temos dias bem piores.. Isso foi só um cheirinho! Resumindo, sensacionalismo "à portuguesa"!


----------



## TxMxR (22 Out 2020 às 18:54)

1337 disse:


> Também eras tu que dizias que a Barbara já não vinha ou que não se ia passar nada. Esse choro já enjoa e não é isso que trás chuva ou sol.



Se começarem a ignorar este pessoal eles deixam uma mensagem ou outra e depois desistem.. Quando se trata de indivíduos que repetida e sistematicamente martelam na mesma tecla e já se percebe que o fazem por ignorância (voluntária), o melhor é deixá-los cansarem-se sozinhos. Já se sabe que a ignorância é atrevida, especialmente quando é contestada.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Out 2020 às 19:12)

TxMxR disse:


> Se começarem a ignorar este pessoal eles deixam uma mensagem ou outra e depois desistem.. Quando se trata de indivíduos que repetida e sistematicamente martelam na mesma tecla e já se percebe que o fazem por ignorância (voluntária), o melhor é deixá-los cansarem-se sozinhos. Já se sabe que a ignorância é atrevida, especialmente quando é contestada.



Há gente que podem vir mais 3 bárbaras , que nunca é suficiente.  Eles têm lá as suas teorias da conspiração e ideias feitas , que podem vir 3 dilúvios , que para eles  a seca e o AA nunca têm fim .


----------



## Açor (22 Out 2020 às 20:37)

TxMxR disse:


> Se começarem a ignorar este pessoal eles deixam uma mensagem ou outra e depois desistem.. Quando se trata de indivíduos que repetida e sistematicamente martelam na mesma tecla e já se percebe que o fazem por ignorância (voluntária), o melhor é deixá-los cansarem-se sozinhos. Já se sabe que a ignorância é atrevida, especialmente quando é contestada.



Hei calma! Quanta agressividade! 

Mas diz lá o que foi que eu disse que te afectou assim tanto?

Ou és tu também o "especialista" e devias estar a trabalhar na NASA ou no NOA e eu ainda não dei por isso?

Qual é a parte que ainda não entendeste que há realidades geográficas diferentes? Ou achas que é motivo para te sensibilizares tanto só pelo facto de mais fácil chover  em outras paragens que não na tua?

Francamente...!

Se a "dita Bárbara" foi assim o "fim do mundo" para alguns, então não queiras saber o que é realmente uma TEMPESTADE propriamente dita!

Lá está, tornou-se tão raro chover nessas paragens que basta alguma coisa fora do "comum" já é o fim do mundo...

O bom é que o AA vem aí novamente que é para restabelecer e acalmar os ânimos e a ansiedade de alguns, que pelos vistos anda muito alterada...


----------



## TxMxR (22 Out 2020 às 22:35)

microcris disse:


> Foi como quando passa um camião na rua a faz tremer as janelas, só que desta vez abanou o edifício todo. Foi fixe



É engraçado fazeres essa comparação, é que eu por acaso moro numa rua com algum trânsito de pesados (e com lombas ) e de facto é semelhante mas hoje o que eu senti foi um pouco mais fraco do que quando eles passam, mas também estou mais longe do que tu do epicentro neste caso. Já senti um ou outro em que pareciam 3 camiões ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2020 às 14:37)

Estamos condenados a isto, dois ou três dias de chuva, e depois uma porrada de tempo seco, enfim


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 14:51)

Marco pires disse:


> Estamos condenados a isto, dois ou três dias de chuva, e depois uma porrada de tempo seco, enfim


Sim, estes tempos fraquíssimos em que só chove mais do que a média mensal a Sul num único dia e depois temos vários dias de aguaceiros nos dias a seguir... Onde estão aqueles anos em que tínhamos 31 dias de chuva em outubro?!


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2020 às 16:10)

É óptimo ser assim, chover toda a média mensal em dois ou três dias e depois estarmos 15 ou 20 dias sem uma pinga de água.
Sim senhor, óptima retórica........


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 16:26)

Marco pires disse:


> É óptimo ser assim, chover toda a média mensal em dois ou três dias e depois estarmos 15 ou 20 dias sem uma pinga de água.
> Sim senhor, óptima retórica........


É relativo. O Porto vai com 13 dias de chuva e Faro apenas com 4, mas depois o Porto nem 60 mm acumulou e Faro já passou dos 90. Qual deles é que está mais "seco"?


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 16:31)

Já agora, se a nível do total anual temos vindo a perder precipitação, em outubro a situação é exatamente a contrária. A normal 1931-60 era de apenas 82,1 mm, a 1961-90 subiu para 96 mm e a 1991-20 andará à volta dos 108 mm


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2020 às 16:32)

Na página anterior meti o mapa do IPMA da percentagem de água no solo.
Basta ver o consultar o mapa de hoje do IPMA para saber a resposta


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 16:37)

Marco pires disse:


> Na página anterior meti o mapa do IPMA da percentagem de água no solo.
> Basta ver o consultar o mapa de hoje do IPMA para saber a resposta


Tendo em conta a situação anterior, as maiores melhorias foram a Sul. É inegável que se a quantidade total fosse semelhante, seria preferível ser mais espalhada


----------



## frederico (23 Out 2020 às 17:08)

Parece-me que no Algarve o número de dias com chuva tem vindo a cair na última década. Já pus aqui link uma vez sobre este tema. A tendência tem sido para longos períodos secos intercalados por períodos curtos de precipitação. 

Também já pus aqui no fórum dados que mostram a extraordinária queda da precipitação no Inverno, de Dezembro a Fevereiro, a recuperação do mês de Março e a subida de Abril e de Maio. Contudo, a subida da Primavera não compensa a queda do Inverno. Já o Outono não mostra nenhuma tendência. Por outro lado houve uma notável subida das temperaturas, especialmente na Primavera e no Verão, e os períodos frios no Inverno são cada vez mais raros. Quando foi a última vez que tivemos em Faro dias e dias seguidos com minimas abaixo de 5 e máximas pouco acima de 10?


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 17:22)

frederico disse:


> Parece-me que no Algarve o número de dias com chuva tem vindo a cair na última década. Já pus aqui link uma vez sobre este tema. A tendência tem sido para longos períodos secos intercalados por períodos curtos de precipitação.
> 
> Também já pus aqui no fórum dados que mostram a extraordinária queda da precipitação no Inverno, de Dezembro a Fevereiro, a recuperação do mês de Março e a subida de Abril e de Maio. Contudo, a subida da Primavera não compensa a queda do Inverno. Já o Outono não mostra nenhuma tendência. Por outro lado houve uma notável subida das temperaturas, especialmente na Primavera e no Verão, e os períodos frios no Inverno são cada vez mais raros. Quando foi a última vez que tivemos em Faro dias e dias seguidos com minimas abaixo de 5 e máximas pouco acima de 10?


Tudo isso que dizes é verdade, mas só torna este período de precipitação acima da média mais extraordinário. Desde março, e tirando julho e agosto onde não choveu (mas onde chover 1 mm ou não chover é irrelevante), todos os meses em Faro tem estado muito acima da média. Eu não me lembro do último período tão prolongado de chuva acima da média


----------



## frederico (23 Out 2020 às 17:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Tudo isso que dizes é verdade, mas só torna este período de precipitação acima da média mais extraordinário. Desde março, e tirando julho e agosto onde não choveu (mas onde chover 1 mm ou não chover é irrelevante), todos os meses em Faro tem estado muito acima da média. Eu não me lembro do último período tão prolongado de chuva acima da média



Talvez o último tenha sido em 2010 e 2011. Contudo, tudo o que choveu desde Março não compensa o défice hídrico gigante que está para trás. 2019 teve valores a a abaixo de 200 mm em várias estações, houve recordes de ano mais seco de sempre desde que há registos. Somente algo como o período 87-89 ou 95-97 poderá compensar o défice, que é notório nos níveis das pequenas barragens privadas, na mortalidade de árvores e no estado dos lençóis freáticos. Teremos de recuar um século para encontrar uma década tão seca, e temo que o pior nem esteja no Algarve, mas sim no Baixo Alentejo e vale do Sado.


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2020 às 17:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Tudo isso que dizes é verdade, mas só torna este período de precipitação acima da média mais extraordinário. Desde março, e tirando julho e agosto onde não choveu (mas onde chover 1 mm ou não chover é irrelevante), todos os meses em Faro tem estado muito acima da média. Eu não me lembro do último período tão prolongado de chuva acima da média



 Verdade, mas Faro é apenas 1 estação.. Neste evento, Faro foi a estação no Algarve com mais precipitação (Estações IPMA), e noutros eventos também o pode ter sido. Não representa o Algarve.

Para além disso, acima da média em Maio e Junho, é muito diferente de ser acima da média em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, porque nestes 2 últimos a média de precipitação é muito superior! A média de precipitação de Maio para Faro anda à volta dos 20 mm. Para Janeiro e Fevereiro é superior a 60 mm.

Que não haja duvida que para os últimos anos, desde Março deve ter sido um dos melhores períodos de precipitação no Algarve. Mas é muito pouco ainda para compensar anos anteriores (E invernos...) muito fracos.


----------



## frederico (23 Out 2020 às 17:38)

Comparando esta década com a anterior.

2001 a 2003: período húmido a normal
2004 e 2005: anos secos
2006: húmido
2007: seco
2008: na média mas graças a cut-off
2009: período seco longo compensado com Dezembro muito acima da média
2010: muito húmido

Conclusão: os períodos húmidos compensaram os secos e a média não caiu muito. A queda da precipitação foi mais notória no Norte do país que no Algarve.

2011: norma, a húmido
2012 a 2018: período abaixo da média
2019: seca severa

Conclusão: não houve períodos húmidos que compensassem os secos (a não ser que em Novembro e Dezembro tenhamos 500 ou 600 mm, o que é pouco provável mas possível pois já aconteceu). Queda notável da precipitação no Baixo Alentejo e vale do Sado. Já no Norte do país, a precipitação recuperou.


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2020 às 17:40)

É verdade que os invernos têm sido secos no Algarve, mas é melhor os outros meses serem acima da média do que serem normais ou abaixo, visto que não existe lei da compensação em meteorologia.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Out 2020 às 18:19)

frederico disse:


> Comparando esta década com a anterior.
> 
> 2001 a 2003: período húmido a normal
> 2004 e 2005: anos secos
> ...


Os anos de 2013, 2016 e 2018 foram anos +/- normais no Algarve, mais chuvosos no barlavento e mais secos no sotavento, e 2014 até se pode considerar chuvoso, pelo menos no barlavento. Os outros foram secos, mas foram secos em todo o território, exceto 2019, que até nem foi assim tão seco a nível nacional mas foi escandalosamente seco a Sul


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2020 às 15:08)

O CPC finalmente modernizou o portal  https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/timeseries/

PDL, Nordela


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2020 às 15:18)

Aquecimento global no ártico (também) é isto:


----------



## jamestorm (24 Out 2020 às 16:36)

chamam-se alterações climáticas...só não foram tão drásticas do Tejo para cima mas tb estão a ocorrer de forma significativa. Penso que todas a regiões perderam muita precipitação de Norte a Sul. O problema está a ser mais mitigado no Centro e Norte e está-se a tornar mais evidente e preponderante a Sul. Infelizmente a longo prazo as coisas talvez se venham a acentuar e devíamos procurar soluções como o tratamento de água salgada no Algarve ...poupar água no Alentejo com menos culturas dependentes de água.

Quem viveu nos anos 80 e 90 sabe a diferença que o clima tem, Portugal está a ser amplamente afectado, mas pouco se está a fazer. A única coisa que se nota a grande plantação de eucalipto - não há cultura mais adaptada ao nosso clima que plantações de eucalipto, no futuro vamos ser um imenso eucaliptal.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Out 2020 às 16:41)

Realmente em 2019 choveu bem aqui por estes lados ...houve anos bem piores... estranhamente parece é que  nao queria chegar nada do Alentejo para baixo. 



N_Fig disse:


> Os anos de 2013, 2016 e 2018 foram anos +/- normais no Algarve, mais chuvosos no barlavento e mais secos no sotavento, e 2014 até se pode considerar chuvoso, pelo menos no barlavento. Os outros foram secos, mas foram secos em todo o território, exceto 2019, que até nem foi assim tão seco a nível nacional mas foi escandalosamente seco a Sul


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Out 2020 às 13:54)

Bolas, a estação de CB do IPMA só está a reportar o vento desde as 7 da matina. .


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2020 às 17:22)

E pronto, agora vem aí o verão de S.Martinho, incrível como raramente falha.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2020 às 18:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Porque é que as tuas mensagens às vezes não dão para ver?


Não faço a mínima ideia, acontece só com as minhas?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2020 às 18:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Não faço a mínima ideia, acontece só com as minhas?


Acontece só com as tuas, estranho, e aparece uma mensagem em inglês.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Out 2020 às 19:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acontece só com as tuas, estranho, e aparece uma mensagem em inglês.


Ainda mais estranho é que consiga ver todas as mensagens dele, sem problemas, e não me aparece nenhum aviso em inglês.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2020 às 20:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acontece só com as tuas, estranho, e aparece uma mensagem em inglês.


Verifica se não carregaste em "Ignorar" sem querer, no perfil do membro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Out 2020 às 12:15)

Boas, 
Depois de 1 dia de chuva por terras algarvias proveitoso para algumas barragens do sotavento, eis que vem aí o Verão de S. Martinho, e sabe se lá por quanto tempo por cá andará... 
Aguardemos pelas próximas chuvas!


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2020 às 21:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas,
> Depois de 1 dia de chuva por terras algarvias proveitoso para algumas barragens do sotavento, eis que vem aí o Verão de S. Martinho, e sabe se lá por quanto tempo por cá andará...
> Aguardemos pelas próximas chuvas!



essa porcaria nunca pode faltar, se fosse assim para o resto seria uma maravilha, mas não, é só para o que não interessa.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2020 às 00:46)

Marco pires disse:


> essa porcaria nunca pode faltar, se fosse assim para o resto seria uma maravilha, mas não, é só para o que não interessa.


pois, neste clima actual, o único da ordem antiga que nunca falta é o Verão de S. Martinho. Assim os outros ditados ainda fossem válidos...


----------



## trovoadas (28 Out 2020 às 11:00)

Esta manhã dava para ver uma grande silhueta ao fundo no horizonte, algures no mar ao largo de Quarteira...talvez um grande paquete mas eu apostaria mais na "arca de noé" que nos vem resgatar na próxima semana Se se formar a cut-off a sudoeste a coisa vai bombar


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2020 às 13:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Esta manhã dava para ver uma grande silhueta ao fundo no horizonte, algures no mar ao largo de Quarteira...talvez um grande paquete mas eu apostaria mais na "arca de noé" que nos vem resgatar na próxima semana Se se formar a cut-off a sudoeste a coisa vai bombar



Com uma silhueta ao largo de Quarteira, só pode ser a Madonna que veio visitar o Dino.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Out 2020 às 18:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com uma silhueta ao largo de Quarteira, só pode ser a Madonna que veio visitar o Dino.


Bem me parecia que era uma silhueta algo enrugada


----------



## N_Fig (30 Out 2020 às 19:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje mais parcia um dia primaveril de Maio, máxima de 23°c.


Mas as máximas de maio e de outubro são basicamente iguais  Este foi sim uma dia típico da primeira quinzena de outubro/segunda quinzena de maio


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2020 às 12:20)

Epah nao entendo pq é que os modelos metem sempre tanta chuva a entrar na região de Huelva e a evitar cirurgicamente o Algarve...ha efectivamente alguma razão para isto? Chove realmente mais naquela região por comparação com o Sul de Portugal? 



joralentejano disse:


> Até ao momento, os modelos mantêm-se mais ou menos em consonância quanto àquilo que poderá ocorrer a partir de quarta-feira. Os acumulados para o número de dias em que poderá chover são bons (na generalidade) e só não se tornam ainda mais expressivos porque a cut-off deve entrar na circulação normal rapidamente. No entanto, vai-se acompanhando porque estas situações, como se sabe, são muito imprevisíveis.
> Fica o registo!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2020 às 12:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Epah nao entendo pq é que os modelos metem sempre tanta chuva a entrar na região de Huelva e a evitar cirurgicamente o Algarve...ha efectivamente alguma razão para isto? Chove realmente mais naquela região por comparação com o Sul de Portugal?


A média anual em Huelva é ligeiramente superior à de Faro


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2020 às 16:07)

N_Fig disse:


> A média anual em Huelva é ligeiramente superior à de Faro


parece que a chuva encarreira-se ali pela costa de Marrocos e  entra directa naquela região de Espanha evitando no Algarve.. 
mas se pouca diferença há na média tb não faz mal..


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2020 às 16:34)

jamestorm disse:


> Epah nao entendo pq é que os modelos metem sempre tanta chuva a entrar na região de Huelva e a evitar cirurgicamente o Algarve...ha efectivamente alguma razão para isto? Chove realmente mais naquela região por comparação com o Sul de Portugal?



 Se fugisse tudo para a Espanha, era chover 10 mm ou menos por aqui e chover 60 ou 80 mm em Huelva, mas eu vejo os modelos a colocarem tanto precipitação no Algarve quer na Andaluzia, não vejo grande diferença nos valores. 

Não esquecer que a província de Cádiz, aquando da depressão Bárbara muito pouco apanhou, mas aí ninguém disse que o Algarve teve mais sorte. 

Se chover o que os modelos estão a prever, não andará muito longe da média, que são cerca de 82.8-90 mm, dependente da média 1971-2000 ou 1981-2010.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2020 às 13:32)

Só uma análise superficial e vendo vários modelos, praticamente todos os modelos apontam para acumulados significativos mais a Sotavento e Andaluzia Ocidental, sendo a maioria (ECM, GEM, CH (suiço), UK, ICON), mas com uma probabilidade razoável de ultrapassar os 100 mm até ao próximo domingo, principalmente no Sotavento Algarvio mas particularmente junto à fronteira.

O Arome/Harmonie está a ficar bastante engraçado quer na precipitação quer na previsão de trovoadas.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 10:44)

Previsão alemã para os próximos anos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 16:27)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 17:03)

Quem será este intruso?


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2020 às 17:31)

A orientacao da linha da Costa e o relevo favorecem as zonas a Sul da Foz do Guadalquivir dai cidades como Ceuta ou Gibraltar terem mais de 700 mm de media anual, no entanto as medias de Huelva, Sevilha, Cordoba ou Malaga rondam os 500 mm e pouco diferem das medias de Faro, Tavira ou VRSA.


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2020 às 20:08)




----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 20:52)

*São Miguel poderá ter radar meteorológico na Barrosa em 2020*








Fevereiro  *Açores deverão ter radar meteorológico a funcionar em agosto*

Junho * Radar meteorológico a funcionar em setembro
*
Setembro  *Inauguração do Radar Meteorológico da Terceira 
*


> Atualmente o sistema de Radar encontra-se em fase de configuração e parametrização, estando prevista a entrada em exploração, em regime experimental, no próximo mês de outubro.



Não há verba e nem tão cedo vai haver. É _gramar_ isto:






É com as nuvens baixas que têm ocorrido atualmente nos Açores que o radar vai ficar finalmente afinado e pronto para disponibilizar ao público. Quando aparecer no portal (será que é ainda este ano?), há que lançar fogo-de-artifício para compensar o que vai ser cancelado no fim-de-ano. Com máscara e o devido distanciamento social, claro.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Nov 2020 às 21:29)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 22:52)

Já repararam numa coisa? Este ano, e ao contrário de anos anteriores, parece que estão a ocorrer poucos rios atmosféricos e a sinóptica na Europa tem sido diferente também. 
Vejamos:

No outono de 2019 tivemos um grande rio atmosférico entre 27 de outubro e 2 de dezembro e também a meio de outubro. De facto, de 15 de outubro a 2 de dezembro, em muitos locais do norte, apenas não choveu durante cinco ou seis dias, o que é relevante. Já no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve pouquíssimo choveu;
No outono de 2018, pelo menos no início de novembro, tivemos um padrão semelhante ao do outono de 2019, embora na segunda metade de novembro as depressões desceram em latitude e o mês acabou bem chuvoso em grande parte do sul do país (à exceção do Barlavento Algarvio). Outubro, em geral, foi um mês seco em praticamente todo o país e só se safou o interior alentejano e o Algarve porque se formou uma grande depressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental que trouxe bastante instabilidade na segunda metade do mês nessas regiões;
O outono de 2017 foi extremamente quente e seco, talvez dos mais quentes e secos que me recordo;
O outono de 2016 foi semelhante ao de 2018, talvez com um pouco menos de precipitação em novembro (em comparação com a segunda metade do mês em 2018).
Este ano temos tido uma sucessão de depressões isoladas a afetarem o sul do país e não tanto o norte. As altas pressões têm afastado os rios atmosféricos muito para o Norte (até ao norte da Noruega), tanto que, em muitos sítios da Europa, o outono tem sido relativamente seco e estável. Por outro lado, estas depressões isoladas têm interagido com a corrente de jato, e talvez por essa razão as previsões têm andado a mais de cinco dias incrivelmente instáveis. 

E, enquanto eu falo, há já vários modelos que apontam para o landfall dum novo sistema tropical entre o Litoral Centro e o Litoral Alentejano no dia 14, com uma probabilidade de até 20% de ser tropical segundo o modelo ECMWF.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 23:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já repararam numa coisa? Este ano, e ao contrário de anos anteriores, parece que estão a ocorrer poucos rios atmosféricos e a sinóptica na Europa tem sido diferente também.
> Vejamos:
> 
> No outono de 2019 tivemos um grande rio atmosférico entre 27 de outubro e 2 de dezembro e também a meio de outubro. De facto, de 15 de outubro a 2 de dezembro, em muitos locais do norte, apenas não choveu durante cinco ou seis dias, o que é relevante. Já no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve pouquíssimo choveu;
> ...



Atenção, que no dia de São Martinho, o suposto sistema tropical está ao sul dos Açores, poderá afectar o continente dia 14 de Novembro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2020 às 00:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, que no dia de São Martinho, o suposto sistema tropical está ao sul dos Açores, poderá afectar o continente dia 14 de Novembro.


Corrigido!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2020 às 00:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já repararam numa coisa? Este ano, e ao contrário de anos anteriores, parece que estão a ocorrer poucos rios atmosféricos e a sinóptica na Europa tem sido diferente também.
> Vejamos:
> 
> No outono de 2019 tivemos um grande rio atmosférico entre 27 de outubro e 2 de dezembro e também a meio de outubro. De facto, de 15 de outubro a 2 de dezembro, em muitos locais do norte, apenas não choveu durante cinco ou seis dias, o que é relevante. Já no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve pouquíssimo choveu;
> ...


Nem todos os anos são iguais e ainda bem! Infelizmente os rios atmosféricos são um padrão cada vez mais frequente por cá e não é por acaso que a situação em termos hidrológicos na Região Sul está como está há vários anos. 
2017 foi um ano para esquecer, especialmente a partir de Junho e todos sabemos porquê. Nesse ano, Setembro teve 0mm e nos meses seguintes choveu 2 ou 3 dias e pouco mais. Chegou-se ao final do ano, pouca água havia nas ribeiras e temia-se o pior, mas Março salvou tudo e este ano, Abril também deu uma grande ajuda.
Relativamente a 2019, até à 2ª quinzena de Novembro estava a ser dos mais secos de sempre com menos de 300mm em 10 meses. O único mês chuvoso foi Abril. 
A 1ª quinzena de Novembro do ano passado foi resumida a dias e dias consecutivos com menos de 5mm devido aos restos dos rios atmosféricos. Situação que até não seria má se já tivesse chovido de forma significativa antes, algo que não aconteceu e por isso era insignificante. Como referido, na 2ª quinzena safou-se acabando com mais de 100mm. Cá fica os registos da estação que tenho como referência: 






Em dezembro, tivemos 1 semana com belas chuvadas que também fez o acumulado anual disparar. Resta ver o que 2020 reserva até ao fim. Desde dia 19 de Outubro que o Outono não tem estado a desiludir.


----------



## FJC (7 Nov 2020 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


>



Boas
Por acaso reparei agora, que está a ficar com uma cirulação engraçada.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2020 às 10:14)

Maria Papoila disse:


> não vai haver verão de s Martinho ?


Vai, esse nunca falha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 10:18)

Maria Papoila disse:


> não vai haver verão de s Martinho ?


Vai sim, olha para as previsões para os próximos 10 dias. De 10 a 13 não está prevista chuva para Lisboa, por exemplo...


----------



## Marco pires (8 Nov 2020 às 17:32)

nada mau para os primeiros dias de novembro, em comparação com outros anos os níveis de água no solo estão muito bons, havendo já muitas partes em capacidade de campo inclusive no alto alentejo , o que é notável para aquilo que tem sido os últimos anos por esta altura.
resta esperar que o tal odioso de verão de são Martinho não ocorra, chuva e mais chuva é o que se deseja porque as barragens ainda estão uma miséria a sul, por isso há que chover mais e mais.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Nov 2020 às 13:24)

Parece que se começa a perspetivar um Verão de São Martinho ( esse é sempre certo ) à maneira . Só  espero que não dure até ao Natal ( como em 2013 por exemplo ) .


----------



## 1337 (9 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

Crazyrain disse:


> Parece que se começa a perspetivar um Verão de São Martinho ( esse é sempre certo ) à maneira . Só  espero que não dure até ao Natal ( como em 2013 por exemplo ) .


Vai chover logo a partir de 6ª, por isso 3 dias do tal cujo até fazem bem


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 22:06)

O GFS retirou praticamente quase toda a precipitação para o continente nos próximos quinze dias (saída das 12h)?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2020 às 22:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para já persistem as dúvidas desse sistema, se seremos ou não afetados por ele, ou se sentiremos os seus efeitos, mas para a semana, não me restam grandes dúvidas que o tempo seco e ameno deve imperar, com o AA.


Sim, pelo menos até quinta.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2020 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS retirou praticamente quase toda a precipitação para o continente nos próximos quinze dias (saída das 12h)?


Já na das 06z tinha tirado. ECMWF seguiu o mesmo caminho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2020 às 22:23)

Como já disse, não vale a pena começar a dizer que "isto não nos vai atingir" ou que "os modelos cortaram a precipitação toda". A única coisa que vejo é cada vez mais incerteza. Os modelos a 10 de outubro de 2018 também diziam que a Leslie ia para as Canárias, e de repente praticamente todos os modelos puseram-na a vir para cá. Nada está decidido, logo não me fio em suposições, e dado o historial de tempestades tropicais a afetarem o Continente nos últimos anos, esta só seria mais uma...


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 22:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Como já disse, não vale a pena começar a dizer que "isto não nos vai atingir" ou que "os modelos cortaram a precipitação toda". A única coisa que vejo é cada vez mais incerteza. Os modelos a 10 de outubro de 2018 também diziam que a Leslie ia para as Canárias, e de repente praticamente todos os modelos puseram-na a vir para cá. Nada está decidido, logo não me fio em suposições, e dado o historial de tempestades tropicais a afetarem o Continente nos últimos anos, esta só seria mais uma...



Vamos lançando estas hipóteses para isso mesmo. Cada vez mais há que relativizar as 'certezas'.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2020 às 23:18)

Agora, uma tempestade com o nome de Theta (Teta), não havia nexessidade, hum hum.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 23:18)

Saída das 18h do GFS: 0,0 mm até dia 25 (LIsboa). nas incertezas.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2020 às 19:16)

GFS sem chuva até às 384h, até reposta alguma normalidade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2020 às 20:34)

Pois é, parece que chuva nem vê-la nos próximos 15 dias (a não ser que mude alguma coisa de forma repentina nos modelos, claro). Se ontem o ensemble do ECMWF ainda dava a possibilidade de boas chuvas no próximo fim-de-semana a sul do Tejo, hoje já nem por isso...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Nov 2020 às 20:40)

É o verão de S. Martinho meus caros, ele chegou... Veremos e se não vai querer ficar pelo Inverno adentro?!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2020 às 21:44)

cheira-me que vem ai calmaria pra muito tempo.  A única coisa interessante é que as noites estão a ficar ja mais frias...mas ainda longe das primeiras geadas que em alguns anos chegam precisamente em Novembro aqui ao Oeste.


----------



## Santofsky (10 Nov 2020 às 22:28)

A mim custa-me literalmente a acreditar que não caia sequer uma pinga nos próximos 15 dias como aqui já foi referido... A AEMET prevê chuva para todo o oeste peninsular a partir de sexta-feira e até possibilidade de trovoadas!!!


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2020 às 22:48)

o IPMA está a dar chuva para sexta feira e em especial para sábado.


Previsão para 6ª feira, 13.novembro.2020

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros em geral fracos,

em especial na região Sul.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,

rodando para quadrante sul a partir da tarde.

Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal

em alguns locais.

_Atualizado a 10 de novembro de 2020 às 13:23 UTC

Previsão para sábado, 14.novembro.2020

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em
alguns locais.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Alexandra Fonseca, Ângela Lourenço e Patrícia Gomes

Atualizado a 10 de novembro de 2020 às 13:23 UTC_


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2020 às 00:32)

isso é que era! Dão apenas com 78% de probabilidade segundo o IPMA, a ver vamos...



Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA está a dar chuva para sexta feira e em especial para sábado.
> 
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 13.novembro.2020
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Nov 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia
Olhando para os modelos parece mesmo que vamos entrar num período de grande estabilidade atmosférica e com temperaturas bem amenas dignas de um verão de São Martinho.
Tanta eurofia com a chuva que tanto jeito deu ao sul do país, sobretudo zonas mais interiores mas em boa verdade na maior parte do país nem aos 50% ainda se chegou!
Com a actualização de mais algumas previsões continua a previsão de tempo seco e algo ameno!


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2020 às 18:21)

Prenda de Natal para meteomalucos 

*New tractor beam has potential to tame lightning*



> Co-researcher Dr. Vladlen Shvedov, from the ANU Research School of Physics, said the team used a laser beam that mirrors the same process as lightning and creates a path that directs electrical discharges to specific targets.
> 
> "The experiment simulated similar atmospheric conditions to those found in real lightning," Dr. Shvedov said.
> 
> "We can imagine a future where this technology may induce electrical discharge from passing lightning, helping to guide it to safe targets and reduce the risk of catastrophic fires."


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2020 às 23:25)

O bruxo espanhol tem vindo a dizer que a Theta tocará em terra no sudoeste da Península Ibérica no final da semana. Veremos se é mesmo assim... Se falhasse seria a primeira vez desde que o acompanho há já algum tempo!


----------



## Santofsky (12 Nov 2020 às 00:37)

Aproveitem estes últimos dias de verão de São Martinho porque a chuva está de regresso no fim de semana... E os modelos estão a apontar para a chegada do frio a sério lá para dia 20 com uma entrada fria de norte, a primeira deste outono-inverno, podendo a última década do mês ter já bastante frio instalado em grande parte do continente... Por isso há que aproveitar!!!


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2020 às 02:08)

para já nos modelos só vejo calmaria e nada de chuva, pelo menos até quase ao final do Mês... 
Começamos bem, mas foi só isto pra Novembro, ainda estamos bem abaixo da média...e depois vejo pessoas a pedir o sol e calor: Acho que o pessoal perdeu de vez a noção - é preciso que chova mais, isto nao foi quase nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Nov 2020 às 09:30)

Santofsky disse:


> Aproveitem estes últimos dias de verão de São Martinho porque a chuva está de regresso no fim de semana... E os modelos estão a apontar para a chegada do frio a sério lá para dia 20 com uma entrada fria de norte, a primeira deste outono-inverno, podendo a última década do mês ter já bastante frio instalado em grande parte do continente... Por isso há que aproveitar!!!


Em que modelo viste isso? Eu não vejo nada disso, alguma( pouca), chuva este fds e para a semana tempo ameno e seco.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 17:28)

Na última saída do GFS (12h de hoje), a TT Theta não é apanhada na circulação que a levaria a passar ao largo da costa ocidental da península Ibérica, rumo às Ilhas Britãnicas ou simplesmente absorvida
Em vez disso, faz um arco muito próxima da Madeira, pelo norte, e a meio caminho do sul do continente dissipa-se completamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2020 às 13:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O bruxo espanhol tem vindo a dizer que a Theta tocará em terra no sudoeste da Península Ibérica no final da semana. Veremos se é mesmo assim... Se falhasse seria a primeira vez desde que o acompanho há já algum tempo!



Por aqui, também anda muito profeta da adivinhação, mas ainda são aprendizes, falham muito.


----------



## frederico (14 Nov 2020 às 16:41)

Com a chuva de ontem o sotavento algarvio ficou aproximadente na media em termos de acumulado total para o ano hidrologico. Se Dezembro cumprir a media de 100 mm no Litoral a 150 mm na Serra o ano civil acabara perto da media. Se Dezembro for seco a situacao pode ficar complicada no proximo ano pois as Barragens estao ainda muito em baixo. Em Faro, por exemplo, choveu 25 por cento do que e normal para um ano hidrologico em termos de acumulado total, portanto nada de euforias pois ainda tem de chover muito ate ao Verao para salvar as Barragens.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2020 às 12:47)

Pois é , nada de chuva para o território até ao final do mês...esperava mto mais de Novembro que será bem abaixo de média aqui no Oeste. Temperaturas serão tb mais altas do que normal.
Se Dezembro for como o dos últimos anos, isto não fica famoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2020 às 13:22)

Aposto como ainda vai chover, até ao final do mês 

*Olhão*








*Lisboa






Porto





*
Perante, estes meteogramas que cada um tire as suas ilações, mas dizerem que não vai chover nos próximos 15 dias e que Dezembro vai ser mau e ainda agora estamos a meio de Novembro, é um valente tesourinho deprimente, tão deprimente ao nível daqueles que se vê na imprensa, ainda no início da semana alguns diziam alto e bom som, que nos próximos 15 dias não ia cair uma pinga mas que grande falácia.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Nov 2020 às 13:37)

Sempre os Chico espertos do costume... 
Em termos de precipitação até ao final do mês será sempre possível que chova algo até final do mês e o mês terminar na média. 
Quanto ao Inverno a minha bola mágica indica que será idêntico aos últimos 10 anos. 
No que é mais importante que é o nível das barragens será importante dizer que quando for feita a actualização do boletim semanal teremos em quase todo o sul uma grande melhoria ao nível das barragens. 
Onde vejo menos melhorias e no Algarve central e no Barlavento... 
Fiquem bem..


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2020 às 14:46)

Ainda agora estamos no dia 15 e já andam a dizer que não vai chover nada até ao fim do mês??? tenham calma


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2020 às 15:28)

A previsão do ECM para as próximas duas semanas, ou seja até ao fim do mês, indica precipitação abaixo da média, não quer dizer que não chova, mas a precipitação deve ser abaixo do normal para o período.
https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2020 às 15:36)

É o choro do costume, não podem ver uma semana sem chuva que dizem que Portugal vai virar um deserto. Santa paciência.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2020 às 17:20)

pois a questão é mesmo essa...ate pode chover qq coisa, mas pelo que os modelos indicam será muito pouco ou quase nada, sempre abaixo do normal. 
E`preciso que chova, desta vez o sul até foi beneficiado, mas aqui na região Oeste está a ser muito fraco. 



Davidmpb disse:


> A previsão do ECM para as próximas duas semanas, ou seja até ao fim do mês, indica precipitação abaixo da média, não quer dizer que não chova, mas a precipitação deve ser abaixo do normal para o período.
> https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Nov 2020 às 17:31)

1337 disse:


> É o choro do costume, não podem ver uma semana sem chuva que dizem que Portugal vai virar um deserto. Santa paciência.



 Cá para cima já está prevista mais uma rega para quarta .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2020 às 19:01)

É curioso como os modelos mudam de um momento para o outro. Na última saída (0h), o ECMWF (tanto o ensemble como a saída operacional) prevê uma frente bem forte no dia 19, que atingiria a costa ocidental portuguesa mas que dissiparia ao entrar pelo território continental e inclusive não chegaria a chover em zonas de fronteira. A passagem dessa frente faria diminuir a força do anticiclone, permitindo a chegada de superfícies frontais a Portugal Continental e inclusive ao sul do país - o ensemble do ECMWF prevê até 70 mm em Tavira até ao final do mês, um valor ótimo para novembro! O GFS também prevê a mesma situação!


----------



## N_Fig (15 Nov 2020 às 19:52)

Acho muito exagerado os comentários dos últimos dias sobre não vir uma pinga até ao fim do mês, a quantidade de precipitação pode andar abaixo do que seria normal, mas até tem chuviscado bastante vezes... Já nem falo de se fazerem funerais a um mês que só acaba daqui a duas semanas


----------



## comentador (15 Nov 2020 às 20:38)

Aqui no Baixo Alentejo choveu apenas 2 dias, e rendeu 120mm(na zona de Alvalade). Já choveu mais até agora em relação ao ano passado. Para a seca, não resolveu nada, o Rio Sado continua sem água, bem como barragens, furos e poços apenas com água residual. Com 5 anos de seca consecutivos, e chovendo em apenas 2 períodos, um pouco no Outono e outro pouco na Primavera, oxalá que me engane, com as previsões a mostrarem uma tendência de chuva abaixo da média nos próximos tempos, acho que estamos a entrar na época seca que vai de dezembro a fevereiro/março, o que tem sido recorrente nestes últimos Invernos nesta região. 
 A situação do vale do Sado não é pessimismo, é muito grave neste momento. Sem chuva e sem a ligação do Alqueva muitos agricultores desesperam.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2020 às 20:45)

Pois é essa a seca que mete medo..chove um pouco nestes meses e depois os meses de Inverno muito estáveis e com sol, seca tudo e so volta a chover já na Primavera. Tem sido assim nos últimos anos. 



comentador disse:


> Aqui no Baixo Alentejo choveu apenas 2 dias, e rendeu 120mm(na zona de Alvalade). Já choveu mais até agora em relação ao ano passado. Para a seca, não resolveu nada, o Rio Sado continua sem água, bem como barragens, furos e poços apenas com água residual. Com 5 anos de seca consecutivos, e chovendo em apenas 2 períodos, um pouco no Outono e outro pouco na Primavera, oxalá que me engane, com as previsões a mostrarem uma tendência de chuva abaixo da média nos próximos tempos, acho que estamos a entrar na época seca que vai de dezembro a fevereiro/março, o que tem sido recorrente nestes últimos Invernos nesta região.
> A situação do vale do Sado não é pessimismo, é muito grave neste momento. Sem chuva e sem a ligação do Alqueva muitos agricultores desesperam.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Nov 2020 às 00:35)

Bom, talvez seja o Verão de S.Martinho ligeiramente tardio, mas vejo previsão de temperaturas acima da média para Leiria nos próximos dias.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2020 às 02:20)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom, talvez seja o Verão de S.Martinho ligeiramente tardio, mas vejo previsão de temperaturas acima da média para Leiria nos próximos dias.


sim temperaturas acima da média para o todo país, nada de frio este Novembro.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Nov 2020 às 02:24)

Eu só hoje tive bem noção do quão quente os próximos dias vão ser, máxima de 24 ºC e mínima de 15 ºC para Coimbra na quarta, na segunda quinzena de novembro, que horror


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2020 às 10:04)

É que nem frio há sequer, historicamente já não somos um país frio, e cada ano que passa pior.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Nov 2020 às 10:39)

Sabem o que é o Verão de S. Martinho?
Comentários sem sentido sinceramente, e já agora quem vê os modelos e acompanha ensembles vê uma alteração do padrão para a última semana do mês que pode perfeitamente fazer atingir a média do mês!
Quanto ao Inverno a tendência será de tempo seco e ameno, mas quanto a isso teremos que esperar para ver... 

Entretanto a 13 Novembro:
Beliche com 35%
Odeleite com 42%


----------



## boneli (16 Nov 2020 às 11:16)

Deviam de mudar o nome deste tópico, para Verão de São Martinho ou muro das lamentações.
Semana passada ninguém se queixava..parece que o confinamento faz mal a muita gente. 
Isto de ter palas a ver modelos é tão fácil. 
Continuem assim e depois não venham dizer que forista a,b ou c deixou de comentar ou participar neste forum. Tomara com tamanha falta de bom senso e negativismo...distância!


----------



## boneli (16 Nov 2020 às 11:24)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois é , nada de chuva para o território até ao final do mês...esperava mto mais de Novembro que será bem abaixo de média aqui no Oeste. Temperaturas serão tb mais altas do que normal.
> Se Dezembro for como o dos últimos anos, isto não fica famoso.




Uma regra básica na meteorologia é que não é uma ciência exata. Não sei ao que se refere quando diz território mas no território onde vivo e vou me restringir a Braga amanhã e principalmente quarta a chuva regressa. Dai para a frente apesar dos modelos mostrarem possível mudança de padrão ainda é cedo. Isto em minha opinião.
Gostava de ter uma bola de cristal como a sua para ter essas certezas de que não chove mais até final do mês. Depois queremos ter alguma credibilidade quando opinamos mas com comentários assim....


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2020 às 12:07)

...muito difícil termos chuva generalizada no país nos próximos 10-15 dias ( o tempo que falta pra finalizar o mês)  - depois, o país não é só Braga ou o Minho....enfim...era só isso a que me referia. Se chove um pouco no quintal de um ou de outro na próxima quinzena, isso não é tão relevante - precisamos de chuva mais consistente sobretudo aqui mais a Sul.

Alem disso para quem gosta de frio isto também não está famoso. Não ha sequer formação geada nos próximos tempos. Onde andam as típicas entradas frias de Novembro?



N_Fig disse:


> Eu só hoje tive bem noção do quão quente os próximos dias vão ser, máxima de 24 ºC e mínima de 15 ºC para Coimbra na quarta, na segunda quinzena de novembro, que horror





boneli disse:


> Uma regra básica na meteorologia é que não é uma ciência exata. Não sei ao que se refere quando diz território mas no território onde vivo e vou me restringir a Braga amanhã e principalmente quarta a chuva regressa. Dai para a frente apesar dos modelos mostrarem possível mudança de padrão ainda é cedo. Isto em minha opinião.
> Gostava de ter uma bola de cristal como a sua para ter essas certezas de que não chove mais até final do mês. Depois queremos ter alguma credibilidade quando opinamos mas com comentários assim....


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2020 às 12:32)

boneli disse:


> Uma regra básica na meteorologia é que não é uma ciência exata. Não sei ao que se refere quando diz território mas no território onde vivo e vou me restringir a Braga amanhã e principalmente quarta a chuva regressa. Dai para a frente apesar dos modelos mostrarem possível mudança de padrão ainda é cedo. Isto em minha opinião.
> Gostava de ter uma bola de cristal como a sua para ter essas certezas de que não chove mais até final do mês. Depois queremos ter alguma credibilidade quando opinamos mas com comentários assim....



Dá chuva para quarta e quer o GFS quer o ECM estão em sintonia com o regresso da instabilidade para a semana , até já começam a ameaçar com a primeira entrada fria a sério da época.


----------



## Santofsky (16 Nov 2020 às 14:18)

Uma pergunta: quando é que chega o frio??? Onde anda ele??? Será que chega mesmo a partir de dia 20, como já tinha dito aqui há alguns dias???
Só hoje é que tive a noção do quão quente está a ser este novembro. As anomalias positivas das máximas e mínimas, nalguns locais, até ao momento rondam nada mais nada menos que... 4-5°C. Sim é verdade, anomalias positivas brutalíssimas até ao momento para um mês de novembro, tanto nas máximas como nas mínimas. E com uma possível continuação deste padrão por mais alguns dias, caminharemos a passos largos para o novembro mais quente de sempre, batendo o recorde de novembro de 1981, que foi, segundo os registos, o mais quente de sempre até à data. E tudo isto num ano em que tivemos o fevereiro mais quente de sempre, o maio mais quente de sempre, o julho mais quente de sempre e agora possivelmente o novembro mais quente de sempre... O ano de 2020, claramente o ano no qual poderemos perguntar o que falta mais acontecer. E depois ainda dizem que não há aquecimento global...


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2020 às 20:03)

Mas o que se passa para as pessoas estarem com esta ansia de frio por aqui? É verdade que o mês está a ser quente, mas querer frio num mês como por exemplo em Ponte de Lima (Norte) a média da máxima é de 17.4ºC. É a isto que chamam um mês frio? Ou esquecem-se que os meses frios são Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro?


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2020 às 20:33)

1337 disse:


> Mas o que se passa para as pessoas estarem com esta ansia de frio por aqui? É verdade que o mês está a ser quente, mas querer frio num mês como por exemplo em Ponte de Lima (Norte) a média da máxima é de 17.4ºC. É a isto que chamam um mês frio? Ou esquecem-se que os meses frios são Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro?



Desde que me lembro que frio a sério só a partir de dezembro . Já o meu avô dizia isso , por isso não deve ser uma coisa de agora.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2020 às 20:43)

1337 disse:


> mas querer frio num mês como por exemplo em Ponte de Lima (Norte) a média da máxima é de 17.4ºC. É a isto que chamam um mês frio? Ou esquecem-se que os meses frios são Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro?


Se formos pelas médias, contam-se pelos dedos da mão, os locais onde realmente faz frio em Portugal.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2020 às 21:03)

Episódios de frio em Portugal sempre ocorreram, agora frio a sério por cá nunca fez verdadeiramente. Por exemplo nos EUA á mesma latitude que Ponte de Lima temos Nova York, e basta comparar NY com Ponte de Lima para percebermos que o frio por cá é um menino...


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2020 às 21:33)

[


1337 disse:


> Nova York, e basta comparar NY com Ponte de Lima para percebermos que o frio por cá é um menino...



Nova York apesar de estar perto do mar, tem um efeito ou influência continental muito mais marcada do que cá em Portugal, as massas de ar árticas que descem vindas de Oeste ou Noroeste, já percorreram uma vasta área de terra e não perdem as suas características como perdem as Atlânticas que nos atingem.

Em Nova York facilmente se desce abaixo dos -15 ºc em entradas frias de Inverno:







Por cá também podemos ter bastante frio em alturas favoráveis e raras ( nada que se compare com NY) mas será normalmente  de origem continental e seco.

E mesmo muito mais a sul, Nova Orleães tem temperaturas  extremas bastante frias no Inverno, fruto da forte influência Continental:







Está localizada junto ao Golfo do México, e numa latitude bem mais baixa que o Algarve, praticamente à latitude das Ilhas Canárias:


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Nov 2020 às 23:17)

Tem também a ver com as correntes . Se não estou em erro , New York é influenciada pela Corrente do Labrador , que traz o ar gélido do Pólo Norte . 
Tem um inverno gélido  e um verão tórrido por vezes  , é um clima continental à beira mar .
Nós por cá temos a influência da Corrente do Golfo , em especial no Norte , responsável pelos rios atmosféricos que por vezes duram semanas .
Em contrapartida no verão temos nortada que ninguém pára na praia .

Episódios glaciares são muito raros ( infelizmente cada vez mais raros ) , mas já aconteceram em Portugal . Quem tiver mais de 40 anos deve lembrar - se dá entrada polar glaciar de fevereiro de 1983 . Durante 5 dias vivenciamos frio a sério , mesmo no litoral e junto à costa . Ainda me lembro bem das temperaturas máximas de 2 ° c junto à costa , dos  aguaceiros de neve durante vários dias , das estradas cortadas por toda a parte .
E em janeiro de 1987 lembro - me bem das praias do Minho cobertas por uma densa camada de neve e de Viana do castelo totalmente coberta de neve  e com escolas , repartições públicas , linha de comboio , tudo encerrado .


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2020 às 00:19)

Crazyrain disse:


> Tem também a ver com as correntes . Se não estou em erro , New York é influenciada pela Corrente do Labrador , que traz o ar gélido do Pólo Norte .
> Tem um inverno gélido  e um verão tórrido por vezes  , é um clima continental à beira mar .
> Nós por cá temos a influência da Corrente do Golfo , em especial no Norte , responsável pelos rios atmosféricos que por vezes duram semanas .
> Em contrapartida no verão temos nortada que ninguém pára na praia .
> ...


Aliás, 1987 foi a última vez que nevou em Ponte de Lima. Nem em 2009 cá nevou, só cairam uns farrapos de neve e não passou disso.

Mas repara que mesmo essas entradas gélidas, nem sequer se comparam ás entradas de NY. O recorde de Braga é de -6.3ºC e já a mais de 30 km da costa, NY encostada ao mar tem como recorde -26ºC


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Nov 2020 às 00:33)

Aliás , a década de 80 é uma verdadeira lenda meteorológica , senão vejamos : grande seca 81/83 ( Viana do Castelo teve uma temperatura máxima de 39 ° c  e cerca de 23 dias consecutivos com temperatura máxima acima dos 30 °c , penso que é ainda Record ; uma das maiores secas de sempre no Alentejo ) ; grandes nevões de 83 e 87 ; grandes cheias na região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo em 83 ; passagem dos resquícios de uma tempestade tropical em setembro de 86 , que provocou cheias e muitos estragos no Litoral Norte ; 89 ( das maiores cheias de  sempre no Sul ) . A isto ainda podemos juntar a sismologia , com o grande sismo nos Açores de 1980 e o sismo no continente em 87 ( que apesar de quase não ter feito estragos , penso que foi o maior sismo no continente , pelo menos de forma generalizada , desde o sismo de 1969 ) .


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2020 às 02:19)

Nova Orleães mais abaixo em Latitude do que o Algarve?? Bota muito "mais" no "mais abaixo"...são quase 10º de diferença...



Snifa disse:


> [
> 
> 
> Nova York apesar de estar perto do mar, tem um efeito ou influência continental muito mais marcada do que cá em Portugal, as massas de ar árticas que descem vindas de Oeste ou Noroeste, já percorreram uma vasta área de terra e não perdem as suas características como perdem as Atlânticas que nos atingem.
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2020 às 02:36)

Eu vejo são as nossas "vagas de frio" serem cada vez menos serias, nem chegam a fazer os 5 dias...antigamente aqui em Alenquer ficava tudo cheio de geada espessa , era gelo até às encostas do Montejunto em alguns dias do ano. E íamos ao Montejunto ver o gelo que se formava nas bordas da lagoa, lembro-me bem disso. A fabrica do gelo hoje em dia não seria possível pois desde 2001 que não se forma gelo. Fico em altitude desapareceu praticamente, agora só mesmo por algumas inversões. Acho incrível que não haja estudos sobre esta grande diferença climática em pouco mais de 20 anos. 

 Em Fevereiro de 1994, foram os jogos Olímpicos de Lilehammer em que portugal participou pela primeira vez (jogos de Inverno) e eu e o meu primo -  éramos miúdos de 10 12 anos  - decidimos deixar alguns centímetros de água numa placa de uma garagem de um familiar colada ao meu terraço na altura, essa água gelou toda - no outro dia de manhã era como se fosse um ringue de hóquei no gelo.!   Isso hoje em dia parece-me mto mia difícil isso ocorrer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2020 às 10:25)

Portugal "malhado" com diversas zonas debaixo de nevoeiro, sobretudo a sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2020 às 12:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Eu vejo são as nossas "vagas de frio" serem cada vez menos serias, nem chegam a fazer os 5 dias...antigamente aqui em Alenquer ficava tudo cheio de geada espessa , era gelo até às encostas do Montejunto em alguns dias do ano. E íamos ao Montejunto ver o gelo que se formava nas bordas da lagoa, lembro-me bem disso. A fabrica do gelo hoje em dia não seria possível pois desde 2001 que não se forma gelo. Fico em altitude desapareceu praticamente, agora só mesmo por algumas inversões. Acho incrível que não haja estudos sobre esta grande diferença climática em pouco mais de 20 anos.
> 
> Em Fevereiro de 1994, foram os jogos Olímpicos de Lilehammer em que portugal participou pela primeira vez (jogos de Inverno) e eu e o meu primo -  éramos miúdos de 10 12 anos  - decidimos deixar alguns centímetros de água numa placa de uma garagem de um familiar colada ao meu terraço na altura, essa água gelou toda - no outro dia de manhã era como se fosse um ringue de hóquei no gelo.!   Isso hoje em dia parece-me mto mia difícil isso ocorrer.



Sim, é verdade, o frio já não é o mesmo, os invernos além de secos estão a ser muito amenos. E outra grande diferença que todos nós sentimos é a intensidade do Sol cada vez maior. Mesmo nos meses de Inverno, sente o Sol a "picar ou morder" na pele. As alterações climáticas estão a acentuar-se cada vez mais. Aqui no Baixo Alentejo é a seca que todos sabemos e já se vai notando de ano para ano azinheiras e sobreiros centenários e outras árvores a secarem-se. Este verão nos dias de maior vento notavam-se já muitas poeiras dos terrenos ressequidos, fenómeno que antes não se verificava em anos com verões mais quentes, pois os Invernos eram mais húmidos e os solos apertavam, agora estão frouxos e soltos da seca.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2020 às 12:35)

A única coisa que nos nao sabemos é se isto é só um ciclo de anos muito secos e quentes ou se veio para ficar. Sei muito bem o que se passa no Alentejo no que toca a árvores, têm morrido muitas azinheiras e sobreiros, alguns mesmo novos - não estão a aguentar o Verão.



comentador disse:


> Sim, é verdade, o frio já não é o mesmo, os invernos além de secos estão a ser muito amenos. E outra grande diferença que todos nós sentimos é a intensidade do Sol cada vez maior. Mesmo nos meses de Inverno, sente o Sol a "picar ou morder" na pele. As alterações climáticas estão a acentuar-se cada vez mais. Aqui no Baixo Alentejo é a seca que todos sabemos e já se vai notando de ano para ano azinheiras e sobreiros centenários e outras árvores a secarem-se. Este verão nos dias de maior vento notavam-se já muitas poeiras dos terrenos ressequidos, fenómeno que antes não se verificava em anos com verões mais quentes, pois os Invernos eram mais húmidos e os solos apertavam, agora estão frouxos e soltos da seca.


----------



## Santofsky (17 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

Só para ter noção do "frio" que tem estado até ao momento: as andorinhas continuam a voar aos montes e a pousar nas linhas elétricas de média e alta tensão, as moscas continuam a voar aos montes principalmente nos montes de esterco, a maior parte das árvores de folha caduca estão ainda cheias delas ou ainda nem sequer ganharam pigmento de outono, principalmente os carvalhos, outras já não têm quase folha nenhuma mas foi graças ao vendaval que houve nos primeiros dias deste mês, senão ainda estariam quase cheias, quase que se dá para andar apenas e só de t-shirt... e tudo isto já em plena segunda quinzena de novembro. Se isto é normal? Não, não é normal. Só espero é que não venha outro inverno secante como o anterior!!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 15:10)

StormRic disse:


> Que idade tinha esta árvore? Nunca tinha sofrido certamente o impacto de dois furacões de categoria 4 seguidos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem todas "as árvores morrem de pé"...


----------



## Santofsky (17 Nov 2020 às 15:23)

Crazyrain disse:


> Aliás , a década de 80 é uma verdadeira lenda meteorológica , senão vejamos : grande seca 81/83 ( Viana do Castelo teve uma temperatura máxima de 39 ° c  e cerca de 23 dias consecutivos com temperatura máxima acima dos 30 °c , penso que é ainda Record ; uma das maiores secas de sempre no Alentejo ) ; grandes nevões de 83 e 87 ; grandes cheias na região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo em 83 ; passagem dos resquícios de uma tempestade tropical em setembro de 86 , que provocou cheias e muitos estragos no Litoral Norte ; 89 ( das maiores cheias de  sempre no Sul ) . A isto ainda podemos juntar a sismologia , com o grande sismo nos Açores de 1980 e o sismo no continente em 87 ( que apesar de quase não ter feito estragos , penso que foi o maior sismo no continente , pelo menos de forma generalizada , desde o sismo de 1969 ) .



Aquela tempestade que deixou o Reino Unido debaixo de água e derrubou mais de metade das árvores do mesmo e que também passou por cá pelo nosso burgo em outubro de 1987, com acumulados de 500 mm no Minho em apenas três dias, as tempestades de dezembro de 1981 e novembro de 1982 que provocaram estragos em todo o país, um furacão já como ciclone extratropical em outubro de 1984, sincelos brutais em Trás-os-Montes nos invernos de 1980-81 e 1982-83 e mais moderadamente em 1988-89, fortes trovoadas generalizadas em agosto de 1983 e 1987 e junho de 1984, 1988 e 1989... Tantos eventos meteorológicos que ocorreram nessa década.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 15:31)

Santofsky disse:


> Só para ter noção do "frio" que tem estado até ao momento: as andorinhas continuam a voar aos montes e a pousar nas linhas elétricas de média e alta tensão, as moscas continuam a voar aos montes principalmente nos montes de esterco, a maior parte das árvores de folha caduca estão ainda cheias delas ou ainda nem sequer ganharam pigmento de outono, principalmente os carvalhos, outras já não têm quase folha nenhuma mas foi graças ao vendaval que houve nos primeiros dias deste mês, senão ainda estariam quase cheias, quase que se dá para andar apenas e só de t-shirt... e tudo isto já em plena segunda quinzena de novembro. Se isto é normal? Não, não é normal. Só espero é que não venha outro inverno secante como o anterior!!!



Acrescento as hordas de mosquitos, que não têm sido brincadeira alguma. Atacam a qualquer hora do dia ou da noite. No entanto refiro que não é invulgar apesar de não ser frequente, e a minha memória recua até muitos Outonos/Invernos vividos nas décadas de 90, 80 e até 70. Tenho na memória muitas idas à praia em Novembro, a banhos e sem frio algum.


----------



## Santofsky (17 Nov 2020 às 15:43)

StormRic disse:


> Acrescento as hordas de mosquitos, que não têm sido brincadeira alguma. Atacam a qualquer hora do dia ou da noite. No entanto refiro que não é invulgar apesar de não ser frequente, e a minha memória recua até muitos Outonos/Invernos vividos nas décadas de 90, 80 e até 70. Tenho na memória muitas idas à praia em Novembro, a banhos e sem frio algum.



Em novembro de 1981 as praias devem ter estado cheias durante dias e dias como se de um mês de pleno verão tratasse. Afinal de contas esse novembro foi o mais quente de sempre até aos dias de hoje. Veremos se novembro de 2020 não seguirá as mesmas pisadas e baterá um recorde com 39 anos, e essa ideia parece ser cada vez mais reforçada com as previsões para os próximos dias.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2020 às 18:28)

Santofsky disse:


> Em novembro de 1981 as praias devem ter estado cheias durante dias e dias como se de um mês de pleno verão tratasse. Afinal de contas esse novembro foi o mais quente de sempre até aos dias de hoje. Veremos se novembro de 2020 não seguirá as mesmas pisadas e baterá um recorde com 39 anos, e essa ideia parece ser cada vez mais reforçada com as previsões para os próximos dias.



estou convencido que este Novembro será dos mais quentes de sempre pelo que se está a ver. Mas atenção, Outubro 2020 caiu nos mais frios desde que ha registo e de facto tive dias já bastante frios em Outubro.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Nov 2020 às 19:02)

A minha memória de Novembro, são a dias frios e chuvosos. Em termos de chuva este ano ainda tem caído, mas ainda não tivemos a temíveis inversões térmicas.

Tem sido um ano mais chuvoso, o verão de S. Martinho é normal prolongar-se em Novembro, este ano não está a acontecer, daí a falta de inversões térmicas.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2020 às 19:04)

> El mes de octubre ha sido en conjunto frío, con una temperatura media sobre la España peninsular de 13,5 ºC, valor que queda 0,9 ºC por debajo de la media de este mes (periodo de referencia: 1981-2010). Se ha tratado del decimoséptimo octubre más frío desde el comienzo de la serie en 1961 y del tercero más frío del siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de octubre de 2003 y 2010. Por el momento, el año 2020 (de enero a octubre) es el segundo año más cálido desde el comienzo de la serie en 1961 con una anomalía de +1,0 ºC, solo superado por el mismo periodo de 2017, que presentó una anomalía de +1,3 ºC.


















Uma grande mudança...






... um pouco por todo o lado.







Na Europa, só Açores, Islândia e Gronelândia escapam ao 'calor'. Mesmo durante um La Niña.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 19:17)

Orion disse:


> Uma grande mudança...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em termos de temperatura, 2020 até Outubro só está a ser superado por 2017 com diferença de 0,3ºC. Esse ano foi mesmo para esquecer e este ano só não é pior porque Abril não foi a desgraça que foi em 2017. Aliás, em termos meteorológicos este ano só não é para esquecer porque sempre tem tido mais chuva. Outubro e Novembro juntos, em 2017 acumularam cerca de 70mm e este ano já acumularam 186mm por aqui. (dados da estação que tenho como referência) Em termos de temperatura Julho foi mesmo o pior mês com temperaturas de, ou a rondar os 40ºC quase todos os dias. Pelo menos foi um verão sem valores extremos, mas já nem sei se é melhor ter 44/45ºC durante 2/3 dias ou 39/40ºC um mês inteiro.


----------



## meteo (17 Nov 2020 às 19:36)

Previsão incrível para alguns locais nos próximos dias. O IPMA prevê por exemplo máximas entre 23 e 28 nos próximos dias para vários locais do país, principalmente na Costa Vicentina.. Estamos a falar da segunda quinzena de Novembro 

Com 21 - 24 graus consegue-se fazer praia, parecendo muito calor se estiver sol e o vento for fraco. Por isso sim, acredito que haja por aí muitos outros Novembros que se consiga fazer praia. Mas aqui estamos a falar de máximas previstas de 24-28 graus em alguns locais, não sendo para os primeiros dias de Novembro, mas sim para a segunda quinzena de Novembro.


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2020 às 20:09)

@Orion "E isto em ano de La Niña". Isto quer dizer que era suposto baixar a temperatura?


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2020 às 20:37)

1337 disse:


> @Orion "E isto em ano de La Niña". Isto quer dizer que era suposto baixar a temperatura?



Exato. Em vez de 2020 ser o mais quente registado, se calhar vai ser o 2º ou 3º.


Ao menos o ano que vem deve começar um pouco mais fresco, sendo simultaneamente mais quente que a maioria dos anteriores. Vês alguma contradição? Eu não.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2020 às 21:21)

daqui a umas semanas veremos no ipma , "Novembro 2020 entre os mais quentes de sempre"..



meteo disse:


> Previsão incrível para alguns locais nos próximos dias. O IPMA prevê por exemplo máximas entre 23 e 28 nos próximos dias para vários locais do país, principalmente na Costa Vicentina.. Estamos a falar da segunda quinzena de Novembro
> 
> Com 21 - 24 graus consegue-se fazer praia, parecendo muito calor se estiver sol e o vento for fraco. Por isso sim, acredito que haja por aí muitos outros Novembros que se consiga fazer praia. Mas aqui estamos a falar de máximas previstas de 24-28 graus em alguns locais, não sendo para os primeiros dias de Novembro, mas sim para a segunda quinzena de Novembro.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

A título de curiosidade, qual a mais alta temperatura registada em novembro no continente?
Em que local do país?


----------



## N_Fig (18 Nov 2020 às 18:49)

Marco pires disse:


> A título de curiosidade, qual a mais alta temperatura registada em novembro no continente?
> Em que local do país?


Segundo o relatório de novembro de 2006, foi de 31,5 ºC na Anadia; segundo o de novembro de 2007, foi de 30,4 ºC em Coimbra... Ambos os valores são dois primeiros dias de novembro de 1970


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2020 às 20:36)

Hoje vi montes de pessoal a tomar banho na praia de Sao Martinho, nao me lembro de ter visto tanta  a ir ao banho nesta altura do ano...

https://www.dn.pt/vida-e-futuro/por...om-aumento-medio-da-temperatura-13049604.html
*Portugal e Espanha vão "assar" com aumento médio da temperatura*


----------



## Marco pires (18 Nov 2020 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o relatório de novembro de 2006, foi de 31,5 ºC na Anadia; segundo o de novembro de 2007, foi de 30,4 ºC em Coimbra... Ambos os valores são dois primeiros dias de novembro de 1970



muito obrigado

entretanto para surpresa minha, está a chover e bem aqui pelo pinhal novo neste momento, algo que não estava previsto.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2020 às 11:10)

Ontem, grande parte das estações do IPMA passou dos 20°c, e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## Walker (19 Nov 2020 às 12:29)

Boa dia alguém sabe ou conhece um site, que de a informação do tempo que fez, Na passada sexta feira, principalmente em vento e ondulação. Era importante, o ideal seria uma previsão descritiva, como no IPMA, alguma ideia. Contactar o IPMA pra isto é pra esquecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2020 às 13:04)

Walker disse:


> Boa dia alguém sabe ou conhece um site, que de a informação do tempo que fez, Na passada sexta feira, principalmente em vento e ondulação. Era importante, o ideal seria uma previsão descritiva, como no IPMA, alguma ideia. Contactar o IPMA pra isto é pra esquecer.



Aqui tens a descritiva do IPMA, para 6ª feira dia 13 de Novembro

Previsão para 6ª feira, 13.novembro.2020
RESUMO:
Vento do quadrante leste a rodar gradualmente para o quadrante sul,
mais intenso nas terras altas. Possibilidade de ocorrência de
precipitação fraca na região Sul.
REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado ou
limpo durante a tarde.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, rodando para o quadrante
sul a partir da tarde, soprando fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h)
nas terras altas, por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) a partir do final
da tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns
locais, em especial no nordeste transmontano.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima no nordeste transmontano.
REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com possibilidade de ocorrência de
períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, rodando para o quadrante
sul a partir da tarde, soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h)
nas terras altas, em especial a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no interior do Alentejo.
GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com possibilidade de ocorrência de
aguaceiros fracos a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste, rodando para o quadrante
sul a partir da tarde.
GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado ou
limpo durante a tarde.
Vento fraco.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros,
aumentando para 2 a 3 metros no fim do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros, passando
gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/19ºC
METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Patrícia Gomes, Ângela Lourenço e Alexandra Fonseca


----------



## Walker (19 Nov 2020 às 13:23)

Muito obrigado pela resposta.
Última dúvida, o vento com velocidade de 18 KMS/h é considerado fraco ou moderado? Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2020 às 13:32)

Walker disse:


> Muito obrigado pela resposta.
> Última dúvida, o vento com velocidade de 18 KMS/h é considerado fraco ou moderado? Obrigado



É considerado vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h).


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2020 às 23:44)

ao que parece os próximos dias irão ter uma descida progressiva da temperatura, que para meio da semana que vem estará dentro dos valores normais para a época, e não este absurdo.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Nov 2020 às 01:24)




----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

Somos os trópicos da Europa, ja estamos  mais quentes que Espanha. 



Mammatus disse:


>


----------



## Santofsky (20 Nov 2020 às 14:15)

Parece que para a próxima semana iremos passar diretamente de temperaturas de abril/maio/junho ou setembro/outubro para temperaturas de dezembro/janeiro/fevereiro, ou seja temperaturas de inverno...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

Eu vejo temperaturas para a semana, normais para a época, nada de especial.


----------



## Santofsky (20 Nov 2020 às 14:21)

jamestorm disse:


> Somos os trópicos da Europa, ja estamos  mais quentes que Espanha.



Ai se fosse junho... 

É por isto que o clima está todo trocado. Quando as temperaturas devem ser superiores ao normal, como em junho, elas são inferiores. Quando devem ser inferiores ao normal, como agora no inverno, é quando elas são superiores.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2020 às 16:40)

Marco pires disse:


> ao que parece os próximos dias irão ter uma descida progressiva da temperatura, que para meio da semana que vem estará dentro dos valores normais para a época, e não este absurdo.





Davidmpb disse:


> Eu vejo temperaturas para a semana, normais para a época, nada de especial.



Bem, mais ou menos... tens dois dias (4a e 5a) abaixo da média e até ao fim de semana estarás talvez ligeiramente abaixo. A semana será mais fria que o normal. Não deverá ser suficiente para evitar que este mês tenha anomalia positiva na temperatura, mas pelo menos não deverá ser um dos mais quentes de sempre como se andou aí a projectar há uns dias. Aliás, muita gente andou aqui a dizer que não ia chover nada até ao final do mês, o que não será verdade. Poderá não chover muito mais, provavelmente ainda não será suficiente para chegar à média mensal nalgumas regiões, mas será sempre qualquer coisa, melhor que nada!


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2020 às 17:16)

Em relação à chuva a coisa não está famosa, poderá chover alguma coisa lá para meio da semana, mas não se vislumbra nada de especial até ao fim do mês.
Claro que ainda podem haver alterações, mas ao momento não se vê nada de relevante.


----------



## Santofsky (20 Nov 2020 às 17:46)

Entretanto segundo alguns modelos as perspetivas para este próximo inverno até são bastante agradáveis em termos de temperaturas, contrariando a tendência dos últimos anos, isto é um inverno mais frio do que o normal.
Quanto à precipitação não existe sinal até ao momento, isto quer dizer que poderá estar dentro da média. Veremos...


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2020 às 17:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, mais ou menos... tens dois dias (4a e 5a) abaixo da média e até ao fim de semana estarás talvez ligeiramente abaixo. A semana será mais fria que o normal. Não deverá ser suficiente para evitar que este mês tenha anomalia positiva na temperatura, mas pelo menos não deverá ser um dos mais quentes de sempre como se andou aí a projectar há uns dias. Aliás, muita gente andou aqui a dizer que não ia chover nada até ao final do mês, o que não será verdade. Poderá não chover muito mais, provavelmente ainda não será suficiente para chegar à média mensal nalgumas regiões, mas será sempre qualquer coisa, melhor que nada!


E não é só aqui, a página Luso Meteo diz sempre que não chove mais até ao fim do mês quase de certeza


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2020 às 19:27)

1337 disse:


> E não é só aqui, a página Luso Meteo diz sempre que não chove mais até ao fim do mês quase de certeza


Deixam lá a página Luso meteo que é bastante assertiva até, algumas vezes até acerta mais do que certos profissionais como uma certa página do FB.
Só não erra, quem não diz nada e nunca faz previsões de nada, esses de certeza que não erram.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2020 às 20:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Deixam lá a página Luso meteo que é bastante assertiva até, algumas vezes até acerta mais do que certos profissionais como uma certa página do FB.
> *Só não erra, quem não diz nada e nunca faz previsões de nada, esses de certeza que não erram.*



Mas, isso depende muito do que se diga ou não se diga, se atrai gostos ou não, depende muito disso e a grande maioria rege-se pelos gostos e nem tanto numa transmissão mais credível. 

Algumas páginas é só histerismo ou orgasmo meteorológico.  Orgasmo meteorológico = quando a pessoa perde a noção dos fenómenos meteorológicos e em muitas situações meteorológicas normais associa sempre fenómenos extremos principalmente tornados.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2020 às 21:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, isso depende muito do que se diga ou não se diga, se atrai gostos ou não, depende muito disso e a grande maioria rege-se pelos gostos e nem tanto numa transmissão mais credível.


Não me parece que a Luso meteo seja dessas páginas sensacionalistas.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2020 às 21:26)

ainda estou para ver o que vai chover até ao final do mês que vocês tanto insistem... Não há nada de consistente nos modelos até mesmo ao final do mês...mas depois veremos e fazemos as contas no fim.


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2020 às 21:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Deixam lá a página Luso meteo que é bastante assertiva até, algumas vezes até acerta mais do que certos profissionais como uma certa página do FB.
> Só não erra, quem não diz nada e nunca faz previsões de nada, esses de certeza que não erram.


O pessimismo da página é mais que visível e só não vê quem não quer, por isso que tu gostas muito da página. Eu também gosto e acho um trabalho excelente, mas também sei criticar o pessimismo do Fábio


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2020 às 21:45)

1337 disse:


> O pessimismo da página é mais que visível e só não vê quem não quer, por isso que tu gostas muito da página. Eu também gosto e acho um trabalho excelente, mas também sei criticar o pessimismo do Fábio



ele tem problemas que saúde e gosta ais de tempo fresco, é natural que seja pessimista num altura como a que estamos a atravessar. Achei que tinha terminado a pagina.


----------



## 1337 (21 Nov 2020 às 02:01)

jamestorm disse:


> ele tem problemas que saúde e gosta ais de tempo fresco, é natural que seja pessimista num altura como a que estamos a atravessar. Achei que tinha terminado a pagina.


Sim eu sei, só acho que temos de ser isentos quando temos uma página ao público e não expor tanto o seu gosto pessoal, que neste caso acaba sempre com pessimismo do nunca mais vai chover e etc.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2020 às 13:43)

1337 disse:


> Sim eu sei, só acho que temos de ser isentos quando temos uma página ao público e não expor tanto o seu gosto pessoal, que neste caso acaba sempre com pessimismo do nunca mais vai chover e etc.


 sim neste caso também acho que se deva ser isento ..mas complicado qdo se faz uma pagina pessoal com toda a paixão


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2020 às 18:25)

Não é todos os dias que se veem este tipo de previsões para as próximas duas semanas na Europa, às portas de dezembro. Muita precipitação no Mediterrâneo, alguma precipitação na Península Ibérica e praticamente nada na Europa Central. De facto, em grande parte de França e na quase totalidade da Suíça não deverá cair nem uma pinga nas próximas duas semanas. Interessante...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (21 Nov 2020 às 21:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se veem este tipo de previsões para as próximas duas semanas na Europa, às portas de dezembro. Muita precipitação no Mediterrâneo, alguma precipitação na Península Ibérica e praticamente nada na Europa Central. De facto, em grande parte de França e na quase totalidade da Suíça não deverá cair nem uma pinga nas próximas duas semanas. Interessante...


Meu caro amigo, acompanha estas questões meteorológicas há pouco tempo. É comum poderosos anticiclones estabelecerem-se na Europa central no outono/inverno.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Meu caro amigo, acompanha estas questões *meteorológicas há pouco tempo*. É comum poderosos anticiclones estabelecerem-se na Europa central no outono/inverno.


Eu não considero dois anos pouco tempo...


----------



## dvieira (21 Nov 2020 às 23:50)

Primeiros mapas de sonho desta temporada nesta saída das 18h. Dado á distância temporal e ainda não haver uma tendência fica apenas para a fotografia.


----------



## Stinger (22 Nov 2020 às 00:27)

dvieira disse:


> Primeiros mapas de sonho desta temporada nesta saída das 18h. Dado á distância temporal e ainda não haver uma tendência fica apenas para a fotografia.


Ora conta lá 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2020 às 10:11)

Em poucos dias, tudo mudou. O que há 2 ou 3 dias parecia um Novembro sem mais chuva, quente, que ia terminar bem abaixo da média na precipitação e como um dos mais quentes (quiçá o mais quente) de sempre, de repente virou. Neste momento, está em aberto a possibilidade de o mês terminar dentro ou próximo da média na generalidade do país, ou mesmo acima em algumas regiões. O resto do mês vai ter temperaturas abaixo ou próximo da média, equilibrando um pouco as anomalias positivas brutais da semana passada.

Lição: Nunca dar um mês como perdido a meio do mesmo. Está mais que visto, tudo pode mudar nos modelos num piscar de olhos. Aliás, mesmo olhando a médio prazo, até ao fim do mês, está garantida alguma chuva e tempo fresco a meio da semana, mas o prolongamento da instabilidade ainda é um pouco incerta, sendo que o ECM está bem optimista e as cartas dos ensembles não estão más, apesar de o Gfs por exemplo ainda não acompanhar muito bem. Muita calma, está tudo em aberto e não perdido como muito se vaticinou aqui ainda há bem poucos dias!


----------



## 1337 (22 Nov 2020 às 15:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Em poucos dias, tudo mudou. O que há 2 ou 3 dias parecia um Novembro sem mais chuva, quente, que ia terminar bem abaixo da média na precipitação e como um dos mais quentes (quiçá o mais quente) de sempre, de repente virou. Neste momento, está em aberto a possibilidade de o mês terminar dentro ou próximo da média na generalidade do país, ou mesmo acima em algumas regiões. O resto do mês vai ter temperaturas abaixo ou próximo da média, equilibrando um pouco as anomalias positivas brutais da semana passada.
> 
> Lição: Nunca dar um mês como perdido a meio do mesmo. Está mais que visto, tudo pode mudar nos modelos num piscar de olhos. Aliás, mesmo olhando a médio prazo, até ao fim do mês, está garantida alguma chuva e tempo fresco a meio da semana, mas o prolongamento da instabilidade ainda é um pouco incerta, sendo que o ECM está bem optimista e as cartas dos ensembles não estão más, apesar de o Gfs por exemplo ainda não acompanhar muito bem. Muita calma, está tudo em aberto e não perdido como muito se vaticinou aqui ainda há bem poucos dias!


É verdade, bem avisei que aqui muita gente ia ter que engolir sapos


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2020 às 15:57)

Certo também, é a descida das temperaturas, finalmente para valores mais condizentes para a altura do ano.
Ontem por exemplo, vi videiras em floração, isto diz bem das temperaturas que têm estado.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Nov 2020 às 16:28)

1337 disse:


> É verdade, bem avisei que aqui muita gente ia ter que engolir sapos


Já repeti isso montes de vezes: condenar um mês a meio (ou às vezes até antes) é ridículo. Especialmente em termos de precipitação, com um regime torrencial mais que habitual, muitas vezes bastam meia dúzia de dias mais chuvosos no fim de um mês para este acabar na média ou até acima, já aconteceu múltiplas vezes


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (22 Nov 2020 às 19:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não considero dois anos pouco tempo...


Hummm...em termos climáticos é. Eu, por exemplo, tenho registos desde 1986


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2020 às 19:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Já repeti isso montes de vezes: condenar um mês a meio (ou às vezes até antes) é ridículo. Especialmente em termos de precipitação, com um regime torrencial mais que habitual, muitas vezes bastam meia dúzia de dias mais chuvosos no fim de um mês para este acabar na média ou até acima, já aconteceu múltiplas vezes



prefiro engolir o sapo do que acertar que não ia chover nada...mas, ainda estou pra ver, só chegando à altura - por agora ainda esta tudo incerto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2020 às 20:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Já repeti isso montes de vezes: condenar um mês a meio (ou às vezes até antes) é ridículo. Especialmente em termos de precipitação, com um regime torrencial mais que habitual, muitas vezes bastam meia dúzia de dias mais chuvosos no fim de um mês para este acabar na média ou até acima, já aconteceu múltiplas vezes



Os modelos estão giros e engraçados, por mim, não mexia mais no ECM nem no GEM, aquela menina ali a SW de Sagres pode produzir milagres.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2020 às 21:14)

Os modelos, em geral, e sobretudo o ECMWF, estão a prever um cenário espetacular para o final deste mês e que, segundo o ensemble, poderia prolongar-se pelos primeiros dias do mês. Se isso acontecer, seria um pouco o oposto do que tem ocorrido nos últimos anos, já que não ocorreria o típico fortalecimento do anticiclone de finais de novembro/inícios de dezembro.  Falo de bastante precipitação para todo o país, tempo de inverno, neve nas serras... Logo veremos!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2020 às 21:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos estão giros e engraçados, por mim, não mexia mais no ECM nem no GEM, aquela menina ali a SW de Sagres pode produzir milagres.


Vê o modelo australiano aí para o Algarve, esse é que não mexias mais.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2020 às 21:59)

isso é q era..saudades dos Invernos .


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os modelos, em geral, e sobretudo o ECMWF, estão a prever um cenário espetacular para o final deste mês e que, segundo o ensemble, poderia prolongar-se pelos primeiros dias do mês. Se isso acontecer, seria um pouco o oposto do que tem ocorrido nos últimos anos, já que não ocorreria o típico fortalecimento do anticiclone de finais de novembro/inícios de dezembro.  Falo de bastante precipitação para todo o país, tempo de inverno, neve nas serras... Logo veremos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2020 às 22:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vê o modelo australiano aí para o Algarve, esse é que não mexias mais.



Epá, nem tinha visto esse  Aqueles 572 mm são mais que a média anual, valores desses só em Dezembro de 1989.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2020 às 19:30)

Boa saída do ECM
Daria muita chuva no sul 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 13:23)

Dia da efeméride da grandes cheias da região de  Lisboa do ano 1967 - terão morrido mais de 100 pessoas aqui entre  Alenquer / Carregado / Quintas. Nasci quase 2 décadas depois mas ainda se falava muito nessa noite quando era pequeno. Marcou toda uma geração de pessoas: as pessoas contavam o que estavam a fazer nessa noite, toda a gente se lembrava do momento em que se começaram a aperceber de que era uma coisa diferente. 

Depois disso já choveu na região de forma semelhante (penso que 2008 até foi superior), mas o país e as estruturas físicas já eram completamente diferentes (sobretudo as os leitos dos rios da zona estão regularizados e expandidos como acontece no rio Alenquer).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Nov 2020 às 15:18)

Batalha64 disse:


> Favor note que nessa data é proibido sair de concelho de residência.



Não concordo, nem eu nem a lei 


_As restrições de circulação entre concelhos entre 27/11 e 2/12 e 4/12 e 9/12 não se aplicam a hóspedes em deslocação para hotéis com reservas realizadas para essas datas.

Os hotéis estão em funcionamento em todo o País e os hóspedes podem deslocar-se para os respetivos hotéis em qualquer horário desde que munidos de um comprovativo de reserva (por exemplo, um print do sistema de reserva, um email que confirme a reserva).

De acordo com a Secretaria de Estado do Turismo, considerando que os hotéis são equivalentes ao conceito de domicilio pessoal, devem aos hospedes desses mesmos estabelecimentos ser aplicada a alínea j) do n.º 2 do artigo 11.º do Decreto n.º 9/2020, de 21 de novembro.
_
_Isto significa também que não há condicionamentos nos horários de check in e de check out._

https://dre.pt/web/guest/home/-/dre/149103950/details/maximized


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2020 às 17:33)

Noto mais entusiasmo por aqui quando os modelos mostram eternos períodos de seca até ao dia de São nunca.
Modelos interessantes principalmente para sul...pois já não dá para lamentar. 
Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF bastante generosos para esta e a próxima semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 18:04)

boneli disse:


> Noto mais entusiasmo por aqui quando os modelos mostram eternos períodos de seca até ao dia de São nunca.
> Modelos interessantes principalmente para sul...pois já não dá para lamentar.
> Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF bastante generosos para esta e a próxima semana.



O sul tem sido bem beneficiado neste outono . Também não compreendo tanta lamúria.


----------



## 1337 (24 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

Estão á espera do AA para fazerem comentários de choro outra vez, já o fizeram á uma semana mas correu lhes mal, mais uma vez. E mais uma vez o Algarve ficará com anomalia positiva de precipitação, por muito que custe aos pessimistas. Dezembro parece ser outro mês que promete começar forte pelos Algarves. Será desta que terão um mês de Dezembro acima da média?


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 20:19)

Últimas saídas dos ECMWF GFS simplesmente brutais!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2020 às 20:36)

A situação dos modelos para os próximos tempos parece-me muito aquilo que ocorreu a meio de fevereiro de 2018 - os modelos, ao invés de cortarem precipitação, começaram a adicionar e a adicionar cada vez mais para todo o país, e todos sabemos o que aconteceu depois. A grande diferença é que em fevereiro de 2018 grande parte do país estava incrivelmente ressequido e com uma seca incrivelmente grave e agora nem por isso... 

Veremos o que acontece nos próximos tempos!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2020 às 21:02)

É impressão minha, ou modelos, nomeadamente o GFS e ECM, estão a prever uma ciclogenese explosiva lá para dia 4/5 de Dezembro?
A acompanhar, pois ainda falta algum tempo e pode mudar, veremos.


----------



## comentador (24 Nov 2020 às 21:08)

Crazyrain disse:


> O sul tem sido bem beneficiado neste outono . Também não compreendo tanta lamúria.





1337 disse:


> Estão á espera do AA para fazerem comentários de choro outra vez, já o fizeram á uma semana mas correu lhes mal, mais uma vez. E mais uma vez o Algarve ficará com anomalia positiva de precipitação, por muito que custe aos pessimistas. Dezembro parece ser outro mês que promete começar forte pelos Algarves. Será desta que terão um mês de Dezembro acima da média?



Com "tanta lamúria" está infelizmente o Vale do Sado e outras zonas do Baixo Alentejo. Infelizmente não é pessimismo, é pura realidade.


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2020 às 21:16)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não concordo, nem eu nem a lei
> 
> 
> _As restrições de circulação entre concelhos entre 27/11 e 2/12 e 4/12 e 9/12 não se aplicam a hóspedes em deslocação para hotéis com reservas realizadas para essas datas.
> ...


Quem é que lhe deu essa informação? O hotel? Não fala nada no decreto de lei sobre essa excepção... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 21:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ECM segue as pisadas do GFS e tem uma run operacional espectacular , com tudo muito democrático, e com o Sul a ser ligeiramente favorecido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundo o ECM , só vejo muita chuva para o Centro e Sul . Para o Norte  , só vejo chuva hoje e amanhã , depois não vejo chuva nenhuma .


----------



## efcm (24 Nov 2020 às 21:34)

Crazyrain disse:


> Segundo o ECM , só vejo muita chuva para o Centro e Sul . Para o Norte  , só vejo chuva hoje e amanhã , depois não vejo chuva nenhuma .


O norte não está tão necessitado como o sul, se desse para escolher, concentrava a chuva toda de Leiria para baixo até dezembro.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 21:36)

efcm disse:


> O norte não está tão necessitado como o sul, se desse para escolher, concentrava a chuva toda de Leiria para baixo até dezembro.



Isso não é uma  escolha . Se eu pudesse escolher , trazia também muita chuva para o Norte .


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2020 às 21:43)

Crazyrain disse:


> Isso não é uma  escolha . Se eu pudesse escolher , trazia também muita chuva para o Norte .


Ainda bem que não é uma escolha, escusa de haver discussões para ver quem deve ficar com mais chuva. Eu vejo bons acumulados um pouco por todo o país e independentemente de quantos dias chova num determinado local, já é melhor que nada. É pior quando há previsões de mais de 100mm no Norte e 0mm no sul, que tanto precisa.


----------



## redragon (24 Nov 2020 às 21:47)

comentador disse:


> Com "tanta lamúria" está infelizmente o Vale do Sado e outras zonas do Baixo Alentejo. Infelizmente não é pessimismo, é pura realidade.


Bem no interior Norte Alentejano a Barragem do Caia esta a 35%... é deixar falar, quem cá vive é que sabe como isto está....


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Nov 2020 às 22:02)

Quando os modelos estabilizarem e algo ficar mais definido agente conversa, para já mera fantasia ainda por cima o ecm é o mais pessimista!


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 23:39)

redragon disse:


> Bem no interior Norte Alentejano a Barragem do Caia esta a 35%... é deixar falar, quem cá vive é que sabe como isto está....


pois ha varias pessoas no face a dizer que pouco se notou as ultimas chuvadas no caudal dessas barragens  - por isso que chova e muito no Alentejo.


----------



## fcapelas (25 Nov 2020 às 07:38)

Bons dias aqui a malta do forùm mais dia de chuva e bem vinda pq faz mta falta, mas queria deixar aqui uma ressalva dirigida em especial aos habitantes do solo betuminoso, dizer lhes q ainda q haja locais no País onde choveu menos outros ha onde choveu mto, o q por sua vez tem tornado bastante dificil os trabalhos de preparação de solos para as sementeiras influenciando também as suas emergencias, isto para dizer q td na vida tem equilibrio e quem anda anda a pedir barragens a deitar fora e ribeiros a transbordar tem q se lembrar q isso de nada serve se n existir uma boa implatação de culturas...
Até pq nem so de agua vive o homem!!!
E temos tempos de encher as barragens....


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2020 às 08:51)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2020 às 08:59)

fcapelas disse:


> Bons dias aqui a malta do forùm mais dia de chuva e bem vinda pq faz mta falta, mas queria deixar aqui uma ressalva dirigida em especial aos habitantes do solo betuminoso, dizer lhes q ainda q haja locais no País onde choveu menos outros ha onde choveu mto, o q por sua vez tem tornado bastante dificil os trabalhos de preparação de solos para as sementeiras influenciando também as suas emergencias, isto para dizer q td na vida tem equilibrio e quem anda anda a pedir barragens a deitar fora e ribeiros a transbordar tem q se lembrar q isso de nada serve se n existir uma boa implatação de culturas...
> Até pq nem so de agua vive o homem!!!
> E temos tempos de encher as barragens....



Na história de Portugal existem inúmeras referencias ao longo dos séculos às secas, à desgraça, fome, morte e penúria que as secas causavam.
Igualmente existem inúmeras referencias a "Anos Podres", anos marcados por tanta chuva que nada se conseguia fazer dos campos, a semente apodrecia na terra, as culturas afofavam, as poucas reservas apodreciam nos silos e nas armazenagem com tanta humidade e água, igualmente provocavam fome, doença e desgraça esses anos. 

Ou seja, é historicamente cíclico no nosso clima a alternância de secas com agua a mais...


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2020 às 09:36)

E pronto, estava-se mesmo a ver, o GFS começou nos cortes, e já prevê AA, Dezembro deverá ser dos mêses mais secos de sempre, é que nem chuva, nem frio, nem carne nem peixe.... como sempre o ECMWF deverá ir atrás... veremos como será Janeiro, mas muita, muita  cautela que isto não está nada famoso...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Nov 2020 às 09:46)

Snifa disse:


> E pronto, estava-se mesmo a ver, o GFS começou nos cortes, e já prevê AA, Dezembro deverá ser dos mêses mais secos de sempre, é que nem chuva, nem frio, nem carne nem peixe.... como sempre o ECMWF deverá ir atrás... veremos como será Janeiro, mas muita, muita  cautela que isto não está nada famoso...


Epá, este comentário revela uma imaturidade tremenda. Uma saída com AA e, de pronto, "vamos ter o mês de dezembro mais seco de sempre, sem uma pinga de água, vai tudo secar, crise energética, desertificação". Calma, ainda nem sequer fechámos novembro e estamos a agoirar a 8 de dezembro!


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2020 às 09:47)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Epá, este comentário revela uma imaturidade tremenda. Uma saída com AA e, de pronto, "vamos ter o mês de dezembro mais seco de sempre, sem uma pinga de água, vai tudo secar, crise energética, desertificação". Calma, ainda nem sequer fechámos novembro e estamos a agoirar a 8 de dezembro!



Mais "imaturidade" revela o não ter a capacidade de perceber  que estava na brincadeira, ou já não se pode brincar um pouco? Mas pronto...


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2020 às 09:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda bem que não é uma escolha, escusa de haver discussões para ver quem deve ficar com mais chuva. Eu vejo bons acumulados um pouco por todo o país e independentemente de quantos dias chova num determinado local, já é melhor que nada. É pior quando há previsões de mais de 100mm no Norte e 0mm no sul, que tanto precisa.



Ainda bem que não é uma escolha , pois da forma como a maioria dos portugueses gostam de sol e calor , nunca mais teríamos chuva .
Eu fico satisfeito por todo o país estar a ter chuva , incluindo o Sul . Eu só fiz este comentário para responder ao comentário ridículo que alguém fez .


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2020 às 09:55)

Snifa disse:


> E pronto, estava-se mesmo a ver, o GFS começou nos cortes, e já prevê AA, Dezembro deverá ser dos mêses mais secos de sempre, é que nem chuva, nem frio, nem carne nem peixe.... como sempre o ECMWF deverá ir atrás... veremos como será Janeiro, mas muita, muita  cautela que isto não está nada famoso...



Como é que se pode saber isso já ? Já o ECM voltou a aumentar a instabilidade . Não é por uma saída que vai saber já o mês todo , a meteorologia é imprevisível .


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2020 às 09:58)

Crazyrain disse:


> Como é que se pode saber isso já ? Já o ECM voltou a aumentar a instabilidade . Não é por uma saída que vai saber já o mês todo , a meteorologia é imprevisível .



É aquilo que vejo, não sei, o ECMWF está bom, mas deve retirar tudo nas próximas saídas...

Bem, é melhor parar com a  brincadeira não vá "agoirar" as coisas....

Falando a sério, o ECMWF está francamente melhor que o GFS.

É ir acompanhando as saídas, mas parece-me que teremos tempos interessantes, com chuva mais ou menos generalizada, em especial no início de Dezembro.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2020 às 09:59)

Snifa disse:


> E aquilo que vejo, não sei, o ECMWF está bom, mas deve retirar tudo nas próximas saídas...
> 
> Bem, é melhor parar com a  brincadeira não vá agoirar as coisas....



Ah , é uma brincadeira . Pensei que estava a falar a sério .


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2020 às 10:22)

Uma boa Ironia do @Snifa


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Nov 2020 às 17:25)

Snifa disse:


> Mais "imaturidade" revela o não ter a capacidade de perceber  que estava na brincadeira, ou já não se pode brincar um pouco? Mas pronto...


Peço desculpa se o ofendi. Não era intenção, mas faltou, de facto, uma pontinha mais mordaz na frase para se perceber que era ironia. Para a próxima já sei que aceita de bem que o AA nos atormente o resto do outono e o que vier do inverno


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2020 às 18:18)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Peço desculpa se o ofendi. Não era intenção, mas faltou, de facto, uma pontinha mais mordaz na frase para se perceber que era ironia. Para a próxima já sei que aceita de bem que o AA nos atormente o resto do outono e o que vier do inverno



Não ofendeu nada, não tem problema, foi apenas uma brincadeira minha, não no sentido de "gozar" com alguém mas sim de "satirizar" um pouco alguns "exageros/lamentações" que por vezes se vêm por aqui sempre que aparece o AA ou determinado evento é eliminado das saídas dos modelos.

Podia, de facto, ter colocado uns smiles no post para se perceber que estava na brincadeira, mas a intenção era mesmo "ser levado a sério" 

Que remédio temos nós em aceitar o AA, mesmo que não seja desejável ou não gostemos, ninguém manda no tempo, embora compreenda bem muitas das frustrações, nomeadamente em regiões afetadas pela seca que se encontram em situação complicada a nivel hidrológico e de agricultura.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2020 às 19:22)

Parece que os modelos pioraram um pouco, aquele sistema que nos podia dar bastante chuva e vento, deverá passar a Norte da península, portanto para cá não se espera nada de especial e partir do dia 6/7, AA novamente.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 19:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que os modelos pioraram um pouco, aquele sistema que nos podia dar bastante chuva e vento, deverá passar a Norte da península, portanto para cá não se espera nada de especial e partir do dia 6/7, AA novamente.


Essa situação está a quase 200h de distância, estranho seria se não mudasse. Até lá ainda pode mudar tudo novamente, acho que não vale a pena começar já a tirar conclusões.
Há 1 semana via aqui posts a dizer que não iria chover mais até ao final do mês, mas não era só aqui, via páginas no fb a dizer isso também. O que é certo é que isso não aconteceu.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2020 às 19:31)

Aquela extraordinária cut off que nos iria afectar esta com maior tendência a ir para a Madeira pelo que o ecm já retirou a precipitação após domingo quase toda.. 
O ukm seguindo as últimas runs coloca logo o AA em cima de nós. 
A precipitação hoje tb tem sido no litoral do sotavento!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2020 às 19:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Essa situação está a quase 200h de distância, estranho seria se não mudasse. Até lá ainda pode mudar tudo novamente, acho que não vale a pena começar já a tirar conclusões.
> Há 1 semana via aqui posts a dizer que não iria chover mais até ao final do mês, mas não era só aqui, via páginas no fb a dizer isso também. O que é certo é que isso não aconteceu.


Se estiver errado, daqui a 1 semana, estou aqui para assumir o erro, bem eu queria estar errado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2020 às 23:56)

Será que vem mais alguma surpresa este ano? 












2020 é um ano de fenómenos invulgares, sem dúvida.


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2020 às 00:29)

StormRic disse:


> Será que vem mais alguma surpresa este ano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sei se a área referida pelo NHC é a depressão da imagem. Fico com a impressão, pelo texto e pela análise dos modelos, que essa possibilidade se refere ao sistema (de génese semelhante, cut-off low) que se vai formar agora no f-d-s. 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2020 às 01:13)

rozzo disse:


> Não sei se a área referida pelo NHC é a depressão da imagem. Fico com a impressão, pelo texto e pela análise dos modelos, que essa possibilidade se refere ao sistema (de génese semelhante, cut-off low) que se vai formar agora no f-d-s.
> 
> Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Concordo, até porque a probabilidade não nula refere-se ao período de 5 dias, e nesse período a depressão presente irá retirar-se rapidamente (nas próximas 24 horas, até) para Leste, vai sair da hipotética zona de formação.
A imagem de satélite presente dá uma ideia de que a zona tem um potencial convectivo significativo, que será pouco desgastado pelo sistema que ocupa agora essa área devido à curta permanência.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Este Novembro segue a tendência dos anteriores...






---






(estimativas grosseiras)


----------



## dvieira (27 Nov 2020 às 23:23)

Mais uma saída de sonho nesta saída das 18h GFS. Começa haver alguma tendência de poder algum evento de neve a cotas médias/baixas 600/800. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas para ter mais certezas pois tudo ainda muito volátil. O ECMWF também chegou a ver algo parecido com o GFS previa apesar de ter piorado um pouco nesta saída do 12h.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Nov 2020 às 23:29)

Ainda não há certezas de nada. O ensemble do ECM está bem, mas bem melhor que a saída operacional. Tudo em aberto para a entrada de norte: ou mergulho afecta-nos de raspão e pouca chuva trará, ou cai mais a Oeste e poderá dar uns bons dias mais tempestuoso à antiga. Mais certo é a queda das temperaturas em ambos os cenários...


----------



## Cesar (28 Nov 2020 às 02:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ainda não há certezas de nada. O ensemble do ECM está bem, mas bem melhor que a saída operacional. Tudo em aberto para a entrada de norte: ou mergulho afecta-nos de raspão e pouca chuva trará, ou cai mais a Oeste e poderá dar uns bons dias mais tempestuoso à antiga. Mais certo é a queda das temperaturas em ambos os cenários...


Vamos ver se temos essa sorte e ter neve para fazer crescer a umidade nos solos, sim já não se aguenta temperaturas de quase 20 graus.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2020 às 12:44)

FNMOC = NAVGEM  https://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi...p;ARCHIV=0&amp;PANEL=0&amp;ZOOM=0&amp;PERIOD=


----------



## Marco pires (28 Nov 2020 às 16:30)

os níveis de água no solo continuam a evoluir no bom sentido, com uma boa parte do território já em capacidade de campo nomeadamente a beira baixa o que não deixa de ser curioso, mas também o Minho e litoral norte, a assinalar também partes do alto alentejo e Ribatejo.
para o mês em questão e com o historial do últimos anos, não se pode dizer que existam problemas de falta de água, contudo os níveis das barragens a sul ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe.






o ultimo relatório do IPMA em relação á seca é de outubro, nesse mesmo relatório apenas uma parte do baixo alentejo e Algarve encontrava-se em seca fraca, estando o restante território normal ou em chuva fraca.
arrisco dizer que á actualidade nenhuma parte do território estará em seca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 17:16)

Marco pires disse:


> arrisco dizer que á actualidade nenhuma parte do território estará em seca.


Se tal ocorresse seria claramente a primeira vez já há algum tempo... Estive a consultar os registos climatológicos do IPMA e a última vez que o país inteiro esteve em categoria normal ou de chuva foi em novembro de 2018, ou seja, há 2 anos (mais concretamente 24 meses).


----------



## dvieira (29 Nov 2020 às 11:00)

A próxima semana está interessante. Nesta saída das 06h do GFS mantêm consistência na tendência e até melhora um pouco. A maioria dos modelos está de acordo. Podemos ter neve a 400/600 metros de altitude se as previsões se concretizarem.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Nov 2020 às 11:11)

Os modelos continuam a prever algo muito interessante para a semana. Para quem vai passar o confinamento na serra como eu, acho que vou ter sorte!


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2020 às 11:39)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Os modelos continuam a prever algo muito interessante para a semana. Para quem vai passar o confinamento na serra como eu, acho que vou ter sorte!



Se se confirmarem as previsões ( e já são bastantes modelos em sintonia) deverá ser um nevão já digno desse nome na Serra da Estrela, mas também noutras zonas, como (por exemplo) Serra de Nogueira, Marão, Alvão, Bornes, Gerês.. frio e precipitação não irão faltar. 

Ainda falta algum tempo, é melhor ir acompanhando, pois já se sabe que pequenas variações fazem logo uma grande diferença para nós..


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2020 às 18:59)

com estes mapas na mão... vamos começar a ter gripe. 

neve generalizada até aos 800 metros.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2020 às 20:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Com um bocadinho de sorte ainda neva na Serra de Santa Justa!



Em Santa Justa não diria  mas na Freita pode muito bem nevar... 

A última vez que vi neve de jeito foi em  27 de Fevereiro 2016 na Serra do Marão:


















A sinóptica da altura:






Contudo, com todas estas restrições nas deslocações não irá ser possível ir passear para ver a neve, caso se confirme, e daqui do Porto ao Marão é pouco menos de uma hora..


----------



## Cesar (29 Nov 2020 às 20:43)

Vamos rezar para continue assim estas projeções,  mas vemos a neve na mesma estando à janela.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2020 às 21:19)

GFS com cota de 400m para aqui, talvez demasiado otimista, a AEMET tem 700m, vamos ver se ainda dá alguma coisa para a serra de S.Mamede.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Nov 2020 às 18:05)

As cotas do GFS voltaram a descer aqui para 550m aqui em CB... Está a lilás infelizmente a essa cota só chuva, aguardemos, até porque as ISO's estão a -2ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

Faro já ultrapassou os 500 mm este ano, e isto quando praticamente não choveu até março. Imaginem se não estivesse a ser um ano "tragicamente seco" em todo o Sul como alguns membros se queixam


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2020 às 19:39)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Nov 2020 às 19:51)

'Méquié', na sexta tenho de levar as botas da neve ou não? Para verem como sou optimista (sou nada), tenho dois pares!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2020 às 20:27)

Orion disse:


>


como fecharam os topico do aquecimento vens postar aqui


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2020 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


> Em Santa Justa não diria  mas na Freita pode muito bem nevar...
> 
> A última vez que vi neve de jeito foi em  27 de Fevereiro 2016 na Serra do Marão:
> 
> ...


tenho pouca sorte com o que pode ser um fenomeno estraordinario estou longe


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Nov 2020 às 21:15)

Não vale a pena ter grandes ilusões . Quando a massa de ar frio polar  se começar a instalar a sério , a precipitação desaparece . Não é o que acontece sempre ?


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2020 às 21:24)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não vale a pena ter grandes ilusões . Quando a massa de ar frio polar  se começar a instalar a sério , a precipitação desaparece . Não é o que acontece sempre ?


efectivamente sim, mas estamos com um conjunto de condições optimas para nevar. Temos uma baixa pressão sudoeste e uma alta pressão a norte isto traz ar frio continental algo muito raro por cá. Outro elemento que dá esperança é ser já esta semana, geralmente o gfs acerta quando a distancia é curta e a longo termo que costuma ter devaneios, alguém me corrija se disse alguma asneira


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2020 às 21:30)

https://www.eltiempo.es/videos/la-p...limatologico-con-temporal-invernal-a-la-vista
Eltiempo.es, com um vídeo interessante para vermos a evolução das massas de ar nos próximos dias.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2020 às 09:34)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não vale a pena ter grandes ilusões



Depende das "ilusões" que se tenha, se se está à espera de neve generalizada e a cotas baixas então a desilusão irá ser grande.

A meu ver será um bom evento com neve, mas nos locais habituais, duvido que a cota baixe dos 800 metros.

O IPMA na sua previsão ainda não actualizada para sexta feira fala em cotas de 1000 metros. 

Normalmente (e  históricamente) para nevar a cotas muito baixas ou mesmo ao nivel do mar não é com estas entradas de NW, mas sim entradas continentais, com muito  frio instalado e depressão ( frequentemente em altitude por vezes de movimento retrógado vinda de E/NE)  que traga precipitação, também é necessário que essa precipitação ocorra na hora certa/mais favorável.

Algo deste género:












Ou isto:
















Neve ao nivel do mar nessa altura ( fotos de Janeiro 1987 em  Vila Praia de Âncora).













Não, ainda não será o evento raro de cotas baixas ou muito baixas que todos desejam, talvez lá mais para a frente ( Janeiro/Fevereiro)


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2020 às 09:40)

Ya vamos esperar para ver o que diz o IPMA eles demoram algum tempo a atualizar a descritiva assim aumenta a ansiadade de muitos.


----------



## Snifa (1 Dez 2020 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> duvido que a cota baixe dos 800 metros.



O IPMA avança com previsão de cotas nos 800/1000 metros para esses dias:

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 4.dezembro.2020*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros com

possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.

*Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro,

descendo gradualmente a cota para 800/1000 metros.*

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando forte

(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas até 75 km/h na costa

ocidental, e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 95 km/h.

Descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 1 de dezembro de 2020 às 13:14 UTC


*Previsão para sábado, 5.dezembro.2020*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral oeste, onde serão mais frequentes,
e nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, *sendo de neve acima de
800/1000 metros.
*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas.

Formação de gelo ou geada em alguns locais do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café

Atualizado a 1 de dezembro de 2020 às 13:14 UTC

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

É uma previsão, pode falhar, seja para mais ou para menos, mas penso que no IPMA estarão a ser realistas.


----------



## ruka (1 Dez 2020 às 14:26)

só faltou mencionar a queda de granizo em especial na 6a... eu sei que ainda há duvidas na temperatura aos 500hpa nos modelos, deverá ser por isso que não foi mencionado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2020 às 18:48)

Esposende teve, 55.5 mm em duas horas na passada 3ªfeira entre as 22h e a meia-noite, andei à pesca mas não encontrei nada sobre inundações em Esposende. Por cá, choveu 39.5 mm e foi o que se viu.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2020 às 19:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esposende teve, 55.5 mm em duas horas na passada 3ªfeira entre as 22h e a meia-noite, andei à pesca mas não encontrei nada sobre inundações em Esposende. Por cá, choveu 39.5 mm e foi o que se viu.


Então se se constroem coisas sem pensar nas consequências disso quando poderá chover, obviamente não há milagres e a água tem de passar por algum lado. Ontem não tomei muita atenção à notícia, mas estavam a entrevistar uma pessoa e ela disse que onde estavam coisas construídas, supostamente passava uma ribeira. Pode ter chovido muito, mas tenho a certeza que não era só por causa disso que havia tanta a água a correr em certos sítios. Se já é assim, nem quero imaginar se acontecesse algo do género que muito se vê acontecer no Mediterrâneo. Foi pena, mas ao mesmo tempo sorte, a cut-off que está a afetar a Madeira ter ido para mais longe, senão tal era a festa que se armava nestes dias.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Dez 2020 às 19:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esposende teve, 55.5 mm em duas horas na passada 3ªfeira entre as 22h e a meia-noite, andei à pesca mas não encontrei nada sobre inundações em Esposende. Por cá, choveu 39.5 mm e foi o que se viu.


A última cheia relevo em Esposende foi em 2013 numa tromba de água que afectou uma linha muito recta.
Por cá (barcelos) fez bastante estragos


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Dez 2020 às 20:11)

Cota de neve de 350m para CB... Daqui até lá desaparece tudo, neve nem vê-la .


----------



## Paulo H (1 Dez 2020 às 21:23)

Albifriorento disse:


> Cota de neve de 350m para CB... Daqui até lá desaparece tudo, neve nem vê-la .


Infelizmente, mesmo que ficasse assim, não acontecia nada... Preveem-se 0,2mm de precipitação das 18h às 21h, para C. Branco, numa cota inferior de 350m. Acontece que 0,1 ou 0,2 e às vezes 0,5mm não passam de nuvens a dissipar, ou seja nem 1 pinga de água. Vi isto acontecer n vezes, infelizmente! Ainda mais a essa hora, a temperatura desce, a humidade sobe, e termina o fator convectivo na precipitação.

Quantas vezes nos acontece que nas horas em que o frio entra, com boas cotas, as nuvens parecem sumir ou passar ao lado?


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2020 às 22:23)

Belíssimas fotos - com a patine do tempo e uma certa nostalgia desses anos, em que os Invernos metiam um pouco mais de respeito. 



Snifa disse:


> Depende das "ilusões" que se tenha, se se está à espera de neve generalizada e a cotas baixas então a desilusão irá ser grande.
> 
> A meu ver será um bom evento com neve, mas nos locais habituais, duvido que a cota baixe dos 800 metros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Dez 2020 às 22:25)

slbgdt disse:


> A última cheia relevo em Esposende foi em 2013 numa tromba de água que afectou uma linha muito recta.
> Por cá (barcelos) fez bastante estragos



21 de outubro de 2013 . Foi a única vez que me entrou água dentro de casa .
Essa foi uma verdadeira tromba de água , se não me engano a precipitação foi perto de 80 mm , uma boa parte concentrado em apenas meia  hora de dilúvio  , que provocou uma autêntica enxurrada  , que até pontes levou .
Atingiu  os concelhos de Esposende , parte de Barcelos e parte de Viana .


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Dez 2020 às 22:32)

Bem , os modelos não desarmam  e estão incrivelmente sintonizados . Poderemos estar perto de um evento histórico de neve para a época ( neve a cotas médias baixas é mais comum em janeiro e fevereiro ) .
Até o ECM já coloca cotas de neve com acumulação acima dos 700 metros logo a partir de sexta de manhã em Trás- Os - Montes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2020 às 23:03)

Na última saída o ECMWF aumentou imenso a previsão de precipitação. O que está previsto a nível de chuva e de neve seria um sonho se realmente acontecesse, e até nem estamos a grande distância temporal.  
Falo de várias frentes frias seguidas, muita chuva em praticamente todo o país, bastante neve nas serras do Interior... A meu ver este dezembro promete bastante, a ver o que acontece!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Dez 2020 às 23:47)

Vou subir para o hotel nas penhas douradas na sexta pelas 9 da manhã, acham que vou ter problemas? Vou passar o confinamento na serra, tinha ideia de ir a torre no sábado mas com a sensação térmica de -15, duvido que consiga sair do carro...


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2020 às 23:53)

Bem será esperar para ver amanha será o juízo final sobre o que vai acontecer sexta sábado,  e até mesmo para a semana que vem, voltam a colocar temperaturas sem grande chuva próximas dos 0° graus.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2020 às 23:57)

A cota deve rondar os 400/600 no interior norte ... Não deverá mudar muito desse intervalo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2020 às 02:16)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Vou subir para o hotel nas penhas douradas na sexta pelas 9 da manhã, acham que vou ter problemas? Vou passar o confinamento na serra, tinha ideia de ir a torre no sábado mas com a sensação térmica de -15, duvido que consiga sair do carro...




parece-me complicado subir para as penhas douradas sexta de manha a estarem certas as previsoes às 9 da manha podes já não conseguir subir mas está muito à justa, porque basta a iso 0 chegar um pouco mais tarde e sobes na boa.


Muito frio na Galiza e Minho sexta de manha pode haver surpresas, aqui para estes lados com frentes de noroeste é melhor esperar para ver porque não costumam dar mais que água-neve


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2020 às 06:48)

Pois, deste lado da encosta temos contar com efeito foehn, nestes eventos as nuvens quando passam barreira da serra ja veem debilitadas, vamos ver


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Dez 2020 às 11:00)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Vou subir para o hotel nas penhas douradas na sexta pelas 9 da manhã, acham que vou ter problemas? Vou passar o confinamento na serra, tinha ideia de ir a torre no sábado mas com a sensação térmica de -15, duvido que consiga sair do carro...



Se não quiseres arriscar, o ideal seria ires a 5a à noite, mesmo que chegues mais tarde. Deve começar a never nas Penhas Douradas por volta das 3 da manhã. Sendo que ao longo da madrugada e manhã até em Manteigas poderá estar a nevar, o que dificultará imenso ou impossibilitará a subida para as Penhas Douradas. Falo por mim que em Fevereiro de 2018 tinha hotel marcado em Manteigas e tive de pernoitar em Belmonte tal não era o nevão que até foi impossível chegar a Manteigas.


----------



## slbgdt (2 Dez 2020 às 11:51)

Crazyrain disse:


> 21 de outubro de 2013 . Foi a única vez que me entrou água dentro de casa .
> Essa foi uma verdadeira tromba de água , se não me engano a precipitação foi perto de 80 mm , uma boa parte concentrado em apenas meia  hora de dilúvio  , que provocou uma autêntica enxurrada  , que até pontes levou .
> Atingiu  os concelhos de Esposende , parte de Barcelos e parte de Viana .



E vila verde também.. o rio neiva nessa noite ocupou a parte de baixo de uma casa perto da nascente...
Por Barcelos, passamos a noite manhã e tarde a tirar água de casas...
Até um corsa andou no ar e a água deixou o capotado no meio da estrada.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Dez 2020 às 12:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Se não quiseres arriscar, o ideal seria ires a 5a à noite, mesmo que chegues mais tarde. Deve começar a never nas Penhas Douradas por volta das 3 da manhã. Sendo que ao longo da madrugada e manhã até em Manteigas poderá estar a nevar, o que dificultará imenso ou impossibilitará a subida para as Penhas Douradas. Falo por mim que em Fevereiro de 2018 tinha hotel marcado em Manteigas e tive de pernoitar em Belmonte tal não era o nevão que até foi impossível chegar a Manteigas.



Não tenho mesmo possibilidade de ir mais cedo, apenas vou sair de Lisboa por volta das 5 da manhã para estar no hotel por volta das 8.. Disseram-me do hotel que os limpa neves andam sempre para cima e para baixo, no máximo, se fôr preciso vou comprar umas correntes na covilhã apesar do meu carro ser 4x4..


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 12:52)

A menos de 48 horas do evento polar e os modelos continuam bem firmes quer em cotas de neve  muito baixas quer em temperaturas baixas .
Próxima sexta - feira com temperaturas muito baixas no Norte ( mesmo no Litoral ) ao longo do dia e com previsão ( para já ) de precipitação bem distribuída ao longo do dia ( pormenor que poderá fazer toda a diferença ) .


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2020 às 13:18)

Crazyrain disse:


> Próxima sexta - feira com temperaturas muito baixas no Norte ( mesmo no Litoral ) quer em cotas de neve muito baixas.



Temperaturas baixas e sobertudo sensação térmica baixa causada pelo vento forte 

Quanto a cotas de neve "muito baixas" tenho sérias dúvidas, mas vamos acompanhando, talvez ainda possam descer um pouco dos 800 metros numa célula mais forte.

Resta ver a previsão actualizada do IPMA, que pode muito bem incluir a possibildade de queda de granizo para sexta e sábado


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 13:25)

Snifa disse:


> Temperaturas baixas e sobertudo sensação térmica baixa causada pelo vento forte
> 
> Quanto a cotas de neve "muito baixas" tenho sérias dúvidas, mas vamos acompanhando, talvez ainda possam descer um pouco dos 800 metros numa célula mais forte.
> 
> Resta ver a previsão actualizada do IPMA, que pode muito bem incluir a possibildade de queda de granizo para sexta e sábado



Para sexta e sábado  dá 10 ° c para Viana do castelo , por exemplo . Com vento NO forte , imagine - se  qual será a sensação térmica .
O GFS , por exemplo , tem cotas de neve para o Litoral Norte  de 300 metros  há já muitas saídas . Apesar de ser um modelo longe de  ser o melhor a médio / longo prazo , é um modelo bastante razoável a curto prazo .
E o ECM acho que aumentou o frio na última saída.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 13:28)

O IPMA também já baixou a cota de neve para os 700 metros , entre sexta e domingo de madrugada .
Grande evento em perspetiva .


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2020 às 13:41)

Crazyrain disse:


> O IPMA também já baixou a cota de neve para os 700 metros , entre sexta e domingo de madrugada .
> Grande evento em perspetiva .



Só vi agora a previsão actualizada do IPMA, e incluiu a queda de granizo para sexta feira:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 4.dezembro.2020

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que

poderão se de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.

Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro,

descendo gradualmente a cota para 700/900 metros.

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando forte

(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas até 75 km/h na costa

ocidental, e nas terras altas, com rajadas até 95 km/h.

Descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 2 de dezembro de 2020 às 13:19 UTC

Nas terras altas ( e não só) vai ser cá um "briol" com estas rajadas previstas.. as cotas de 700/900 metros mantêm-se  até Domingo, mas subindo rápidamente ao longo do dia.


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2020 às 14:04)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não tenho mesmo possibilidade de ir mais cedo, apenas vou sair de Lisboa por volta das 5 da manhã para estar no hotel por volta das 8.. Disseram-me do hotel que os limpa neves andam sempre para cima e para baixo, no máximo, se fôr preciso vou comprar umas correntes na covilhã apesar do meu carro ser 4x4..



Acho um grande risco, uma vez que para além da neve prevêem-se rajadas de perto de 100km/h, o que dificultaria ou impossibilitaria as operações de limpeza de neve. De qualquer modo, a teres que arriscar, não subas pela Covilhã, faz Belmonte - Manteigas - Penhas Douradas, sempre circulas a altitudes mais baixas até lá chegares. O ideal seria ir 5ª feira à noite.
Eu já estou a teletrabalhar na Gralheira em Montemuro, a mais de 1100m de altitude, à espera de um bom nevão na sexta-feira.



Snifa disse:


> Nas terras altas ( e não só) vai ser cá um "briol" com estas rajadas previstas.. as cotas de 700/900 metros mantêm-se  até Domingo, mas subindo rápidamente ao longo do dia.



O quão rapidamente as cotas subirão no dia de domingo ainda está um pouco em aberto, ainda há muita incerteza no quadro de ensembles de GFS e ECMWF. Sendo certo que no domingo não haverá cotas de neve abaixo dos 800m, como deverá acontecer pontualmente na sexta-feira, não é impossível que as cotas se situem cerca dos 1000m (GFS 00z tinha essa hipótese a norte do Vouga). Depende de como e por onde entra a massa de ar tropical, mas em situações passadas já verificámos que o frio instalado costuma resistir melhor do que o modelado.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Dez 2020 às 14:22)

David sf disse:


> Acho um grande risco, uma vez que para além da neve prevêem-se rajadas de perto de 100km/h, o que dificultaria ou impossibilitaria as operações de limpeza de neve. De qualquer modo, a teres que arriscar, não subas pela Covilhã, faz Belmonte - Manteigas - Penhas Douradas, sempre circulas a altitudes mais baixas até lá chegares. O ideal seria ir 5ª feira à noite.
> Eu já estou a teletrabalhar na Gralheira em Montemuro, a mais de 1100m de altitude, à espera de um bom nevão na sexta-feira.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela sugestão David, vou trocar a minha reserva e pedir para entrar amanhã, vamos ver o que cai


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Dez 2020 às 14:50)

David sf disse:


> Acho um grande risco, uma vez que para além da neve prevêem-se rajadas de perto de 100km/h, o que dificultaria ou impossibilitaria as operações de limpeza de neve. De qualquer modo, a teres que arriscar, não subas pela Covilhã, faz Belmonte - Manteigas - Penhas Douradas, sempre circulas a altitudes mais baixas até lá chegares. O ideal seria ir 5ª feira à noite.
> Eu já estou a teletrabalhar na Gralheira em Montemuro, a mais de 1100m de altitude, à espera de um bom nevão na sexta-feira.
> 
> 
> ...


David espero um report a altura da aldeia da Gralheira!!!!
Se puderes dá um salto até a capela de s. Cristóvão grandes paisagens para o Marão meadas e aboboreira!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2020 às 14:51)

Eu aposto em cotas de 400 / 600 em locais favoráveis a este tipo de entrada como Minho, zona norte Viseu, zona de loriga e trás os montes a cota deverá ser inferior a 600 metros


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2020 às 15:01)

cova beira disse:


> Eu aposto em cotas de 400 / 600 em locais favoráveis a este tipo de entrada como Minho, zona norte Viseu, zona de loriga e trás os montes a cota deverá ser inferior a 600 metros



Não descartaria outra região muitas vezes beneficiada com este tipo de entradas frias: a zona de Fátima e serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Se houver convecção é provável que tenham algo na tarde de sexta-feira.
Portalegre, se a precipitação conseguir lá chegar às horas mais favoráveis, também costuma ser muito favorecida com entradas de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 15:43)

David sf disse:


> Não descartaria outra região muitas vezes beneficiada com este tipo de entradas frias: a zona de Fátima e serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Se houver convecção é provável que tenham algo na tarde de sexta-feira.
> Portalegre, se a precipitação conseguir lá chegar às horas mais favoráveis, também costuma ser muito favorecida com entradas de NW.


O icon mostra qualquer coisa no início da tarde de Sexta-feira na Serra de S. Mamede:






O problema habitual no interior, nestas entradas de NW, é o facto de os aguaceiros começarem a vir de NNW, ficando apenas junto ao litoral nas horas mais favoráveis.

Ao final do dia, na Serra de Aire e Cadeeiros aparecem uns tracinhos:


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2020 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> O icon mostra qualquer coisa no início da tarde de Sexta-feira na Serra de S. Mamede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS 12z tem mais de 2mm em Portalegre com cota 400, já é bastante significativo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Dez 2020 às 16:10)

joralentejano disse:


> O icon mostra qualquer coisa no início da tarde de Sexta-feira na Serra de S. Mamede.
> 
> O problema habitual no interior, nestas entradas de NW, é o facto de os aguaceiros começarem a vir de NNW, ficando apenas junto ao litoral nas horas mais favoráveis.
> 
> Ao final do dia, na Serra de Aire e Cadeeiros aparecem uns tracinhos



Tenho quase a certeza que se cair algum aguaceiro durante a tarde de 6a feira, em S.Mamede será de neve. O problema é mesmo esse, como referes, SE cair um aguaceiro.

Por outro lado, na Serra de Aires e Candeeiros, ou em Montejunto, quase de certeza haverá precipitação, veremos é se há frio suficiente. Parece-me bastante possível no entanto caírem uns aguaceiros de neve/ água-neve ou graupel. Com temperaturas de -2.5ºC a 850hPa e -33ºC a 500hPa, a cota de neve pode baixar temporariamente aos 600 m. Não deverá é ser suficiente para acumular...

Já agora, na Serra de Monchique haverá precipitação por estar junto ao litoral, tem altitude de 900m, mas um pouco menos frio. No entanto o GFS mete temporariamente ali uma iso -2ºC aos 850hPa na Sexta à noite que pode dar umas cotas de 800m e dar uma pequena surpresa na Fóia. Tudo ali no limite...

Resumindo, todas estas serras estão no limite, havendo sempre um parâmetro que falta garantir: precipitação em S.Mamede, altitude em Montejunto e Serra Aires e Candeeiros, frio em Monchique...

Aceitam-se apostas


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2020 às 16:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Tenho quase a certeza que se cair algum aguaceiro durante a tarde de 6a feira, em S.Mamede será de neve. O problema é mesmo esse, como referes, SE cair um aguaceiro.
> 
> Por outro lado, na Serra de Aires e Candeeiros, ou em Montejunto, quase de certeza haverá precipitação, veremos é se há frio suficiente. Parece-me bastante possível no entanto caírem uns aguaceiros de neve/ água-neve ou graupel. Com temperaturas de -2.5ºC a 850hPa e -33ºC a 500hPa, a cota de neve pode baixar temporariamente aos 600 m. Não deverá é ser suficiente para acumular...
> 
> ...



Acho que para os 3 locais o factor-chave é a existência de forte convecção. Para promover os movimentos verticais necessários à redução da cota de neve em Monchique, Montejunto e Aire e Candeeiros (embora nesta última acho mais fácil que haja neve, principalmente no planalto de Fátima à cota 400 e menos exposto à entrada de ar marítimo) e para permitir que as células tenham tempo de vida suficiente para atingirem Portalegre.

Todo o país abaixo dos -30ºC a 500 hpa é um bom indicador para que isso ocorra.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Dez 2020 às 16:35)

Uma dúvida: por exemplo 1 mm de precipitação em forma de neve corresponde a quantos cm de espessura? (isto se houver acumulação, como é óbvio)


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

Santofsky disse:


> Uma dúvida: por exemplo 1 mm de precipitação em forma de neve corresponde a quantos cm de espessura? (isto se houver acumulação, como é óbvio)



Depende da densidade da neve, se estiver bem frio e ambiente pouco húmido, a neve estará bem cristalizada e 1 mm de precipitação pode corresponder a algo entre 15 e 20mm de neve, mas isso em Portugal é raríssimo. Em entradas marítimas como a que vamos assistir, com temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC e humidades elevadas o rácio andará entre os 5 a 10mm de neve por cada mm de precipitação.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

David sf disse:


> Depende da densidade da neve, se estiver bem frio e ambiente pouco húmido, a neve estará bem cristalizada e 1 mm de precipitação pode corresponder a algo entre 15 e 20mm de neve, mas isso em Portugal é raríssimo. Em entradas marítimas como a que vamos assistir, com temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC e humidades elevadas o rácio andará entre os 5 a 10mm de neve por cada mm de precipitação.



Ah ok, dúvida esclarecida.  Obrigado.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Dez 2020 às 17:13)

joralentejano disse:


> O icon mostra qualquer coisa no início da tarde de Sexta-feira na Serra de S. Mamede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos esperar que haja precipitação, caso haja creio que vai nevar na serra de S.Mamede, a AMET tem cota de 600m para Valência de Alcântara.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Ainda ninguém me disse se é para levar as botas da neve ou não.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

Crazyrain disse:


> Para sexta e sábado  dá 10 ° c para Viana do castelo , por exemplo . Com vento NO forte , imagine - se  qual será a sensação térmica


Atenção que essa temperatura, de 10°c deve ser registada de madrugada, pelo que durante o dia a temperatura será mais baixa, ou seja um dia de inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos esperar que haja precipitação, caso haja creio que vai nevar na serra de S.Mamede, a AMET tem cota de 600m para Valência de Alcântara.


Sim, e para La Codosera é esta a previsão:





Certamente que irá nevar lá no alto e possivelmente em Marvão também, pode é não acumular. Vamos ver no que dá!


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Dez 2020 às 17:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ainda ninguém me disse se é para levar as botas da neve ou não.



Não acho de todo expectável que neve em Viseu (cidade), mas com o frio que há em altitude considero que qualquer cota acima de 400 m pode vir a ter surpresas nalguma célula mais potente que faça descer a temperatura uns 2 ou 3ºC...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2020 às 17:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não acho de todo expectável que neve em Viseu (cidade), mas com o frio que há em altitude considero que qualquer cota acima de 400 m pode vir a ter surpresas nalguma célula mais potente que faça descer a temperatura uns 2 ou 3ºC...



Eu acho que estou a 485 metros.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (2 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

Será que entre sexta e sábado Freamunde seja contemplado com o elemento branco


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

A saída 12z a meter cota de neve de 300m aqui para CB, ontem eram 350m, eu só vendo neve na minha frente.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 19:44)

Boa acumulação prevista na Serra d' Arga . Vamos ver se se confirma.
Na sexta vou ver se dou lá um salto .


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 19:56)

Já foram emitidos vários avisos , conforme as regiões , para agitação marítima , vento e neve .
Em relação à neve , o ipma alerta para estradas cortadas , etc .
Nunca tinha visto uma previsão tão detalhada deste género .


----------



## 1337 (2 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

Crazyrain disse:


> Boa acumulação prevista na Serra d' Arga . Vamos ver se se confirma.
> Na sexta vou ver se dou lá um salto .


Para nevar na Serra D Arga tem de estar muito mas muito frio, uma serra de 800 m que está apenas a uns 14 km do mar...


----------



## dvieira (2 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

Tenho algumas expectativas em relação ao dia 4/5 para aqui na zona de Fátima. O GFS a dar-me esperanças a cada saída. A cota já teve nos 600, depois 550, 450 e agora 400 nesta última. Neste último meteograma posso observar que a temperatura mais baixa T500 é de -33.3 e a T.850 a -3. Quanto á temperatura ao nível do solo a mais baixa é de 4.5 ºC mas isto é um meteograma de Ourém que está a 160 metros de altura para a zona de Fátima que está sensivelmente a 350/400 metros talvez a temperatura seja uns 2 ºC a menos. Penso que quanto ao factor precipitação esse não irá faltar. A última vez que vim nevar aqui foi no dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2016 mas sem acumular no entanto na parte da serra D Aire virada a Porto de Mós teve acumulação. Mas sinceramente não recordo o tipo de entrada nesse evento se foi algo parecido com o que vamos ter uma entrada polar marítima ou se foi uma entrada continental. Talvez alguém aqui no fórum me possa recordar o tipo de entrada que foi nesse dia.
Edit: Já agora boa saída do modelo ECMWF. No site onde vejo tinha na última run snow depth máximo de 0.6 e agora ele pode atingir o máximo de 1.2.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2020 às 20:19)

dvieira disse:


> Tenho algumas expectativas em relação ao dia 4/5 para aqui na zona de Fátima. O GFS a dar-me esperanças a cada saída. A cota já teve nos 600, depois 550, 450 e agora 400 nesta última. Neste último meteograma posso observar que a temperatura mais baixa T500 é de -33.3 e a T.850 a -3. Quanto á temperatura ao nível do solo a mais baixa é de 4.5 ºC mas isto é um meteograma de Ourém que está a 160 metros de altura para a zona de Fátima que está sensivelmente a 350/400 metros talvez a temperatura seja uns 2 ºC a menos. Penso que quanto ao factor precipitação esse não irá faltar. A última vez que vim nevar aqui foi no dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2016 mas sem acumular no entanto na parte da serra D Aire virada a Porto de Mós teve acumulação. Mas sinceramente não recordo o tipo de entrada nesse evento se foi algo parecido com o que vamos ter uma entrada polar marítima ou se foi uma entrada continental. Talvez alguém aqui no fórum me possa recordar o tipo de entrada que foi nesse dia.


Sinóptica muito idêntica:


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2020 às 20:33)

dvieira disse:


> Tenho algumas expectativas em relação ao dia 4/5 para aqui na zona de Fátima. O GFS a dar-me esperanças a cada saída. A cota já teve nos 600, depois 550, 450 e agora 400 nesta última. Neste último meteograma posso observar que a temperatura mais baixa T500 é de -33.3 e a T.850 a -3. Quanto á temperatura ao nível do solo a mais baixa é de 4.5 ºC mas isto é um meteograma de Ourém que está a 160 metros de altura para a zona de Fátima que está sensivelmente a 350/400 metros talvez a temperatura seja uns 2 ºC a menos. Penso que quanto ao factor precipitação esse não irá faltar. A última vez que vim nevar aqui foi no dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2016 mas sem acumular no entanto na parte da serra D Aire virada a Porto de Mós teve acumulação. Mas sinceramente não recordo o tipo de entrada nesse evento se foi algo parecido com o que vamos ter uma entrada polar marítima ou se foi uma entrada continental. Talvez alguém aqui no fórum me possa recordar o tipo de entrada que foi nesse dia.
> Edit: Já agora boa saída do modelo ECMWF. No site onde vejo tinha na última run snow depth máximo de 0.6 e agora ele pode atingir o máximo de 1.2.


Estive precisamente a consultar esse dia há pouco, havia no entanto ligeiramente mais frio a 850hpa (-3.5 a -4ºC) e a 500 hpa (-34ºC bem em cima). Desta vez temos a favor uma menor pressão e geopotencial mais baixo pelo que a altitude dos 850 e 500hpa talvez seja mais baixa também . Em 2016 deu acumulação aos 400m nas serras do Porto se bem me recordo.
Também em 23 de março de 2017 numa situação semelhante houve flocos aos 300m.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 20:36)

1337 disse:


> Para nevar na Serra D Arga tem de estar muito mas muito frio, uma serra de 800 m que está apenas a uns 14 km do mar...



Costuma nevar com alguma regularidade nos pontos mais altos.
Apesar de estar próxima da costa , já tem uma altitude considerável. E não nos esqueçamos que fica no extremo NO do país .
Claro que para haver acumulação que se veja , é preciso entrar ar muito frio .
Mas esta entrada fria não me parece uma entrada vulgar.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Dez 2020 às 20:41)

A Serra d ' Arga tem 825 metros de altitude . Para uma serra tão próxima do mar , mete respeito . E como tem uma altitude que sobe rapidamente , o relevo é espetacular , de cortar a respiração . Lá em cima parece o Gerês .
E uma coisa é certa , é de longe o local em Portugal Continental onde mais vezes cai neve tão próximo do mar.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2020 às 20:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Também em 23 de março de 2017 numa situação semelhante houve flocos aos 300m.



Nessa altura houve até alguma água neve ( muito fraca)  aqui no Porto, mas de muito curta duração, já mais chuva que neve, caiu foi bastante granizo e já estavamos em Março:











Esta era a previsão do IPMA na altura:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 23.março.2017

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima de 400/600 metros*, sendo acima de 600/800 metros
no litoral Centro e de 800/1000 metros na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões do litoral Centro e Sul.

Previsão para 6ª feira, 24.março.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 400/600 metros*, subindo gradualmente a cota
para 800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
gradualmente para o quadrante leste nas regiões Norte e Centro e
para o quadrante sul na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior Norte
e Centro.

Atualizado a 22 de março de 2017 às 11:41 UTC


----------



## TxMxR (2 Dez 2020 às 21:15)

Vamos lá ver se a Dora traz neve ou não para os infelizes aqui da zona


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2020 às 21:26)

nuvens negras no horizonte... falando a 10 dias de distância.

vamos ficar do lado ascendente do anticiclone que é o pior lado, o lado mais seco.


----------



## dvieira (2 Dez 2020 às 21:37)

c0ldPT disse:


> Estive precisamente a consultar esse dia há pouco, havia no entanto ligeiramente mais frio a 850hpa (-3.5 a -4ºC) e a 500 hpa (-34ºC bem em cima). Desta vez temos a favor uma menor pressão e geopotencial mais baixo pelo que a altitude dos 850 e 500hpa talvez seja mais baixa também . Em 2016 deu acumulação aos 400m nas serras do Porto se bem me recordo.
> Também em 23 de março de 2017 numa situação semelhante houve flocos aos 300m.


Sim nesse dia deve ter havido algo. Eu já acompanhava este fórum á algum tempo antes mas penso penso que a minha inscrição se deu ao entusiamo do dia 23 de Março de 2017 pois estou inscrito desde 22 de Março de 2017 possivelmente para comentar algo relativo a esse evento.


----------



## Santofsky (2 Dez 2020 às 21:59)

Cheira-me que este dezembro será diferente dos anteriores, com temperaturas abaixo da média contrariando a tendência dos últimos anos... Aliás a previsão a longo prazo do IPMA refere exatamente isso mesmo... 
E algo me diz que será desta que voltaremos a ter um inverno à antiga, isto é chuva, neve, frio e geada em todo o país...


----------



## Stinger (2 Dez 2020 às 22:48)

Neste mapa até metem nos 300 metros loool

Santa justa será?


Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2020 às 23:52)

Eh pá, que festarola vai para aqui nestas runs do GFS... Já há várias que até nevaria aqui na cidade, mas logo por azar devo estar enfiado num autocarro a essa hora a chegar ao Alentejo, pelo que deve nevar mesmo se conheço a minha sorte


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Dez 2020 às 23:58)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna&l=713203 - AEMET coloca aviso amarelo para acumulação de 3cm de neve acima de 500-600m na sexta para a zona de Ourense.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Dez 2020 às 00:20)

Stinger disse:


> Neste mapa até metem nos 300 metros loool
> 
> Santa justa será?
> 
> ...



Em Miranda do Douro é quase cota 0 (cota 50)!! Ao ponto em que isto chegou. É cair precipitação e é neve certa, até para todo o concelho e arredores!






UPDATE: Esqueçam, quem ganha é Bragança que alcança mesmo cota 0!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2020 às 00:32)

Eu só acho estranho haver tão pouca precipitação na 6a feira para o interior. Será que os modelos estão a subestimar o trajecto atlântico da depressão? Ou será que estão a sobrevalizar o efeito de barreira de condensação orografica nesta entrada de noroeste?

Gostaria muito que os modelos estivessem errados, que precipitasse muito mais no interior e não fossem apenas uns chuviscos frios.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (3 Dez 2020 às 00:41)

Olhando para os meteogramas GFS, e como estamos a menos de 48h do evento, verifico que há possibilidade de nevar nas seguintes capitais de distrito:


Bragança;
Vila Real;
Viseu;
Guarda;
Castelo Branco;
Ainda,

Portalegre.
No entanto os distritos de Leiria, Santarém (Norte), Évora (Estremoz por exemplo), Faro (Monchique), Coimbra, Porto (Baião, Friande), Braga (Cabeceiras de Basto) poderão também ter alguns flocos de neve. No mínimo, graupel/água-neve.

*Desde que* haja precipitação.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 04:50)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Olhando para os meteogramas GFS, e como estamos a menos de 48h do evento, verifico que há possibilidade de nevar nas seguintes capitais de distrito:
> 
> 
> Bragança;
> ...



Gostei deste post...


----------



## Jota Pê (3 Dez 2020 às 08:24)

O Ipma já atualizou a previsão descritiva para amanhã, sexta feira:
"Queda de neve (...) descendo gradualmente a cota para 600/800m. Possibilidade de queda de neve nas serras de S. Mamede e Monchique".


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2020 às 09:47)

Para Valongo pelos mapas dão quase 10mm para cotas inferiores a 400 m, como está mais ao litoral vai levar com mais chuva ou quiçá neve.

Mas o clima é muito volátil e duvido 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2020 às 10:07)

Acho bastante improvável 
Já para Paços de Ferreira monte pilar acho que tem boas probabilidades.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Dez 2020 às 10:23)

Stinger disse:


> Para Valongo pelos mapas dão quase 10mm para cotas inferiores a 400 m, como está mais ao litoral vai levar com mais chuva ou quiçá neve.
> 
> Mas o clima é muito volátil e duvido
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk





Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho bastante improvável
> Já para Paços de Ferreira monte pilar acho que tem boas probabilidades.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Tudo muito no limite não deve correr bem para a Santa Justa (374m). Nesta zona acredito nuns flocos no monte pilar (530m), serra de Vandoma (519m), citânia de Sanfins (570m), Monte telégrafo (578m) e serra da Boneca (518m), se não houver corte no frio e precipitação.
Ainda assim a humidade nestas entradas é muita pelo que mesmo com a temperatura certa pode apenas chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2020 às 10:25)

A 6z está de sonho aqui, não mexe mais!


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 10:26)

O IPMA está a baixar a cota  de neve 100 metros por dia , já vai nos 600 metros . Amanhã está nos 500 .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2020 às 11:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu só acho estranho haver tão pouca precipitação na 6a feira para o interior. Será que os modelos estão a subestimar o trajecto atlântico da depressão? Ou será que estão a sobrevalizar o efeito de barreira de condensação orografica nesta entrada de noroeste?
> 
> Gostaria muito que os modelos estivessem errados, que precipitasse muito mais no interior e não fossem apenas uns chuviscos frios.


Eu tenho quase a certeza que choverá mais do que os modelos preveem nas próximas duas semanas, vendo a sinóptica atual e a maneira como a frente se está a aproximar. Há ainda muita instabilidade ao nível das quantidades de precipitação e não me admirava nada que no Sul e Interior chovesse muito mais do que está previsto. A ver vamos, como diz o cego!


----------



## dvieira (3 Dez 2020 às 12:12)

A linha de precipitação é linear á entrada da massa de ar frio ? Será que com o atraso da linha de precipitação e com a massa de ar frio já instalada seria benéfico para termos cotas de neve mais baixas. A precipitação vem de norte para sul pois no meu ponto de vista seria benéfico ela só começa-se a chegar só para o final da tarde do dia 4 aqui na minha zona pois se começar logo durante noite e manhã a humidade já instalada não seria bom.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 12:41)

O GFS mantem - se firme na cota de neve , aliás baixou nesta última saída  a cota , o que daria a possibilidade de queda de neve nos 3 concelhos costeiros do Minho : Caminha , Viana do castelo e Esposende .
O problema é sempre a HR elevada que estraga tudo .


----------



## hurricane (3 Dez 2020 às 12:55)

dvieira disse:


> A linha de precipitação é linear á entrada da massa de ar frio ? Será que com o atraso da linha de precipitação e com a massa de ar frio já instalada seria benéfico para termos cotas de neve mais baixas. A precipitação vem de norte para sul pois no meu ponto de vista seria benéfico ela só começa-se a chegar só para o final da tarde do dia 4 aqui na minha zona pois se começar logo durante noite e manhã a humidade já instalada não seria bom.



Nessa zona, a hora de entrada da precipitacao é de facto essencial. Mas o GFS aponta para quotas a rondar os 400 m na Serra. Acredito que possa aparecer alguma chuva-neve.


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2020 às 13:32)

O passado Novembro foi o 2º mais quente (era satélite).







Nos próximos dias serão publicadas as habituais previsões mensais/sazonais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2020 às 13:43)

Maldito confinamento!
Já não via assim uns mapas há muito tempo pessoal que mora acima dos 500 M preparem-se!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Dez 2020 às 14:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho bastante improvável
> Já para Paços de Ferreira monte pilar acho que tem boas probabilidades.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Também o cruzeiro em Baltar acho possivel.


----------



## boneli (3 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

Estando o Santuário do Sameiro a 570 metros de altitude tenho esperança em ver amanhã e sábado neve a cair. Quanto a acumulação tenho algumas dúvidas.


----------



## beiras18 (3 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

Boa tarde pessoal! Parece que nos espera um evento interessante... estudo no Norte, e tenho viagem amanhã ao final da tarde para o Fundão. O autocarro ainda vai à Guarda e Covilhã! Acham que deveria tentar antecipar? É que receio que haja alguns constrangimentos na circulação, pelo menos na zona da Guarda...

Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (3 Dez 2020 às 16:00)

Pedrofm98 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal! Parece que nos espera um evento interessante... estudo no Norte, e tenho viagem amanhã ao final da tarde para o Fundão. O autocarro ainda vai à Guarda e Covilhã! Acham que deveria tentar antecipar? É que receio que haja alguns constrangimentos na circulação, pelo menos na zona da Guarda...
> 
> Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


se poderes vai mais cedo, mais vale prevenir


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 16:14)

boneli disse:


> Estando o Santuário do Sameiro a 570 metros de altitude tenho esperança em ver amanhã e sábado neve a cair. Quanto a acumulação tenho algumas dúvidas.



Tudo dependerá da humidade, mas considerando a proximidade (relativa) do mar, creio que os valores de humidade relativo do ar serão sempre elevados.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Dez 2020 às 16:45)

boneli disse:


> Estando o Santuário do Sameiro a 570 metros de altitude tenho esperança em ver amanhã e sábado neve a cair. Quanto a acumulação tenho algumas dúvidas.



Cair neve não acho impossível . Agora com acumulação , não me parece . Teria que ser uma entrada continental para acumular .


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2020 às 17:00)

Crazyrain disse:


> Cair neve não acho impossível . Agora com acumulação , não me parece . Teria que ser uma entrada continental para acumular .



Não digo que vai acumular, mas a 27 de Fevereiro de 2016 tivemos um situação idêntica e acumulou alguma coisa.

Deixo aqui estas fotos colocadas pelo membro @sergiosilva :


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

GFS 12z continua esperançoso com a neve na cidade de Portalegre. Pode não acumular, e não deverá, mas acho que está a parecer bem possível que se veja nevar a sério. 

Tudo em romaria a São Mamede amanhã!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Sigo os modelos há uns 6 anos e não me lembro de ver uma carta assim para o início de dezembro:


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> GFS 12z continua esperançoso com a neve na cidade de Portalegre. Pode não acumular, e não deverá, mas acho que está a parecer bem possível que se veja nevar a sério.
> 
> Tudo em romaria a São Mamede amanhã!



Creio que o @Davidmpb é que irá usufruir bem do dia de amanhã, pois nem precisará deslocar-se  
Ahhh e


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 17:22)

joselamego disse:


> Serra da fóia



Logo agora que não estás a dar aulas nessas paragens. Nem precisavas de lareira, bastava a tal aguardente de medronho


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 17:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo os modelos há uns 6 anos e não me lembro de ver uma carta assim para o início de dezembro:



Tivemos muito semelhante em 30 de novembro de 2008 e 2 de dezembro de 2010. A de 2008 parece calcada a papel químico da que teremos amanhã, a de 2010 aconteceu após uma entrada siberiana bem fria a Norte da Península que acabou por isolar uma depressão na Biscaia.
Não dá para colocar o output das cotas de neve, mas as reanálises demonstram as semelhanças da sinóptica:


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que o @Davidmpb é que irá usufruir bem do dia de amanhã, pois nem precisará deslocar-se
> Ahhh e


Vamos lá ver se aqui no Reguengo a 600m, serei contemplado, mas acima na serra deve dar, irei subir caso se justifique.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Dez 2020 às 17:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos lá ver se aqui no Reguengo a 600m, serei contemplado, mas acima na serra deve dar, irei subir caso se justifique.



Mas se o problema for o impedimento profissional, começa já a tossir


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Mas se o problema for o impedimento profissional, começa já a tossir


Ao meio da tarde já estarei em casa.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 18:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Logo agora que não estás a dar aulas nessas paragens. Nem precisavas de lareira, bastava a tal aguardente de medronho


Verdade, Miguel 
Que saudades !
Via a neve da Fóia e acompanhava com um medronho do bom *

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2020 às 20:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não te safas no topo da torre dos Clérigos???  (ironia)



Na Torre dos Clérigos ficava numa cota inferior à que estou, é melhor subir ao miradouro da Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Conceição aqui no Marquês, não sei a altura, mas no total, cota mais altura da igreja já fico certamente a mais de 200/220 metros, ou seja no limiar da neve..de referir que a Igreja ainda sobe mais uns metros acima do miradouro, já de si bastante alto, portanto pode muito bem nevar na zona do pára-raios...

Uma vista do Porto que tirei lá de cima há uns tempos (para Sul) a Torre dos Clérigos aparece ao fundo:








A Igreja é esta ( a foto não é minha)  miradouro na torre mais alta logo acima da zona ( escura tipo persianas) dos sinos :


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 20:50)

Ora, então, vamos lá ver: quem é a santa alma que me dá umas luzes? Aqui para Bizzzzeu, posso contar com maiores expectativas para que horas? Tenho de gerir o meu sono.  Antecipadamente grata.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 20:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ora, então, vamos lá ver: quem é a santa alma que me dá umas luzes? Aqui para Bizzzzeu, posso contar com maiores expectativas para que horas? Tenho de gerir o meu sono.  Antecipadamente grata.


Viseu, poderás eventualmente ver neve , mas sem acumular

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2020 às 20:54)

Padrão alveolar típico da corrente polar pós-frontal, muito bem definido, não engana...

Terra, hoje às 11:13/12:50 (direita/esquerda, respectivamente):


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 20:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ora, então, vamos lá ver: quem é a santa alma que me dá umas luzes? Aqui para Bizzzzeu, posso contar com maiores expectativas para que horas? Tenho de gerir o meu sono.  Antecipadamente grata.



A acontecer algo em Viseu só depois das 9h de amanhã.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 20:58)

joselamego disse:


> Viseu, poderás eventualmente ver neve , mas sem acumular
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Muito obrigada. Mas a partir de que horas se  espera mais animação?


----------



## Brito (3 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ora, então, vamos lá ver: quem é a santa alma que me dá umas luzes? Aqui para Bizzzzeu, posso contar com maiores expectativas para que horas? Tenho de gerir o meu sono.  Antecipadamente grata.


Acho que não teremos sorte...deve andar no limite.
Muita humidade neste tipos de entrada infelizmente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

David sf disse:


> A acontecer algo em Viseu só depois das 9h de amanhã.



Ora, muito obrigada. Está supimpa! Às 8h já estou com o rabo fora da cama.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 21:03)

Brito disse:


> Acho que não teremos sorte...deve andar no limite.
> Muita humidade neste tipos de entrada infelizmente.



Certo. Não tenho grandes expectativas mas queria saber a partir de que horas é que tenho de estar mais atenta a abrir a porta no trabalho e a olhar para o ar com ar de palerma. Obrigada.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

Snifa disse:


> Na Torre dos Clérigos ficava numa cota inferior à que estou, é melhor subir ao miradouro da Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Conceição aqui no Marquês, não sei a altura, mas no total, cota mais altura da igreja já fico certamente a mais de 200/220 metros, ou seja no limiar da neve..de referir que a Igreja ainda sobe mais uns metros acima do miradouro, já de si bastante alto, portanto pode muito bem nevar na zona do pára-raios...
> 
> Uma vista do Porto que tirei lá de cima há uns tempos (para Sul) a Torre dos Clérigos aparece ao fundo:
> 
> ...


Ando para lá ir há que séculos. Que vista fantástica, nunca tinha visto uma foto tirada desde lá. Já me convenceste!


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 21:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Muito obrigada. Mas a partir de que horas se  espera mais animação?


Partir das 11/12 h talvez 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 21:37)

joselamego disse:


> Partir das 11/12 h talvez
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Muito obrigada, José.


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2020 às 22:39)

Boas noites por aqui no Interior Centro, já caem uns aguaceiros de neve na Torre, nas Penhas da Saúde cai sleet e na Covilhã chove. Ainda não entrou o ar frio , vamos ver o que a madrugada e manhã nos reserva.


----------



## timgomes (4 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Aqui fica o registro de 900mts com 5cm. Cerca de 0°C. Parque Nacional Peneda-Geres, na parte da Peneda, aldeia de Adão (carro com tração á frente é danado mas as pernas servem). Os flocos eram enormes, neve extremamente leve, ou seja neve como raro se encontra em Portugal.
Como tinha comentado no tópico de curta duração, até á hora não havia qualquer vestígio abaixo dos 800mts.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Dez 2020 às 18:31)

E pronto... Agora que o frio se instala é quando a precipitação cessa, como sempre. Não adianta, sempre foi assim e sempre haverá de ser!!! 
Mas acredito que mais oportunidades não deverão faltar para ver o elemento branco... até porque segundo os modelos o monstro do anticiclone não deverá regressar tão cedo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

Por estas bandas instala se o Inverno, instala se o anticiclone. 
No Algarve so as barragens do Sotavento, tiveram alguma melhoria. 
No Algarve central e Barlavento a miséria continua!
Será que o Inverno será como últimos 11 anos?
No final veremos!


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 19:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por estas bandas instala se o Inverno, instala se o anticiclone.
> No Algarve so as barragens do Sotavento, tiveram alguma melhoria.
> No Algarve central e Barlavento a miséria continua!
> Será que o Inverno será como últimos 11 anos?
> No final veremos!



Até ao dia 15 há alguma incerteza e pode haver surpresas basta pequenas variações na posição do anticiclone. Depois disso é futurologia. Para a semana fazemos as contas. Hoje por exemplo está a acumular em alguns locais, 5 a 10 mm já é um bom valor, como está a suceder em Martinlongo ou Monchique e o dia ainda não acabou. O sotavento já fez a média do trimestre ou está perto disso, no ano passado estava muito pior e foi salvo de desgraça maior por um evento em Dezembro que ainda rendeu 60 a 100 mm


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 19:37)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por estas bandas instala se o Inverno, instala se o anticiclone.
> No Algarve so as barragens do Sotavento, tiveram alguma melhoria.
> No Algarve central e Barlavento a miséria continua!
> Será que o Inverno será como últimos 11 anos?
> No final veremos!



Já  agora a que Algarve Central te referes? Ainda há dias em pouco tempo Faro ou Olhão tiveram mais de 150 mm.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

timgomes disse:


> Aqui fica o registro de 900mts com 5cm. Cerca de 0°C. Parque Nacional Peneda-Geres, na parte da Peneda, aldeia de Adão (carro com tração á frente é danado mas as pernas servem). Os flocos eram enormes, neve extremamente leve, ou seja neve como raro se encontra em Portugal.
> Como tinha comentado no tópico de curta duração, até á hora não havia qualquer vestígio abaixo dos 800mts.



Num evento destes já fiquei preso na neve na aldeia Bouça dos Homens.


----------



## timgomes (4 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

frederico disse:


> Num evento destes já fiquei preso na neve na aldeia Bouça dos Homens.



Por aqui sigo com 2° e vi alguns modelos em que mostram super célula de chuva... mas muitos períodos de abertas.

(Off-topic a seguir)
Pois é, é rápido que acontece ficar retido. Não quero ser insolente nem muito off-topic mas quando o carro já não subiu mais (por erro meu que passei de 2a pra 1a no momento errado) não insisti e não se pode. Vi alguns curiosos, inclusive com jipes o que é falsa segurança. Por outro lado há os acessos mal limpos. Eu morei fora de Portugal onde neva todos os anos e tem o seu saber conduzir. Nem vale a pena correntes que também há que saber usar. Portugal não é de todo um país preparado para enfrentar a neve (salvo algumas vilas e cidades no interior onde neva mais frequente). E as pessoas nas aldeias usam todo o tipo de transporte: tratores, motos e afins. O meu conselho: ir até onde possível que se possa manobrar com segurança. Travar com o motor, manter distância de segurança e nunca parar sem ver se está alguém atrás (hoje vi muitas situações destas últimas, sorte é que como estavam 0C a neve estava solta e não ficava em gelo prensado tão facil). E quando começa a nevar com intensidade, é porque está na hora de descer um pouco mais


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2020 às 22:31)

Nem de propósito neste dia...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

frederico disse:


> Já  agora a que Algarve Central te referes? Ainda há dias em pouco tempo Faro ou Olhão tiveram mais de 150 mm.



Algarve central... Mais ou menos entre Albufeira e Olhão.. 
Se reparares esses ditos valores são muito suspeitas. Essa precipitação em Loulé ocorreu em cerca de 6h, com cerca de 140 mm. 
A outra na zona da Fuzeta idêntico.. 
A outra na zona de Quarteira com cerca de 80 mm mas em cerca de 3 ou 4 h.
Parece me claro que esses valores estão sobre estimados.. 
De Albufeira para oeste choveu muito menos até agora daí que as barragens estejam na situação em que estão. 

Outro aspecto é que não me estou a queixar deste ano 2020.
Mais uma vez tivemos uma Primavera chuvosa e um Outono chuvoso, aliás mais um Novembro muito chuvoso. 
Agora surge o Inverno onde temos tido nos últimos 10 anos sempre um Inverno bastante seco, e acredito e claro posso estar errado, que este seja mais um.. 

Não se trata de ser chorão, nem sei o que é isso, trata se de processar dados e analisar o presente e o passado recente. 

Dados de algumas barragens :
Bravura com 14%
Arade com 26%
Odeleite com 48%


----------



## 1337 (5 Dez 2020 às 10:54)

DEZEMBRO
Primeira semana provavelmente mais seca à medida que a semana avança, pelo menos é essa a tendência, com probabilidade moderada de temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média e precipitação abaixo, com grau de confiança moderado

Esta é a previsão da Página Luso Meteo para o início de Dezembro, como disse gosto muito da página e da pessoa, mas o pessimismo cego dá nisto. Era uma tendência a longo prazo na altura? Talvez, mas longo prazo vale 0.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 11:32)

1337 disse:


> DEZEMBRO
> Primeira semana provavelmente mais seca à medida que a semana avança, pelo menos é essa a tendência, com probabilidade moderada de temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média e precipitação abaixo, com grau de confiança moderado
> 
> Esta é a previsão da Página Luso Meteo para o início de Dezembro, como disse gosto muito da página e da pessoa, mas o pessimismo cego dá nisto. Era uma tendência a longo prazo na altura? Talvez, mas longo prazo vale 0.


Até acerta muito nas previsões, mas por vezes há surpresas.
Cheguei a ver um post a meio de novembro onde dizia que poderia não chover mais até ao final do mês. O que é certo é que entre dia 25 e o final do mês, o acumulado mensal por aqui passou de 87mm para quase 140mm. Também gosto das previsões, mas tendo em conta aquilo que é o nosso clima, nunca vale a pena avançar com previsões muito alargadas.


Relativamente aos próximos tempos, o anticiclone começa a ganhar terreno e nas últimas saídas os modelos têm cortado na precipitação aqui para Sul, 10mm previstos para os próximos 10 dias em dezembro é um bocado triste, mas vai-se vendo.  Não percebo este fortalecimento constante do AA na altura do ano em que era suposto enfraquecer e ir para sul.
Agora é que era preciso a chuva vir em força para todo o lado porque os solos estão no ponto para a água ir parar aos cursos de água de forma a encher as grandes barragens. Por aqui a situação nesse sentido ainda está um bocado chata, mas de resto, está tudo com boa cara.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2020 às 11:37)

1337 disse:


> DEZEMBRO
> Primeira semana provavelmente mais seca à medida que a semana avança, pelo menos é essa a tendência, com probabilidade moderada de temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média e precipitação abaixo, com grau de confiança moderado
> 
> Esta é a previsão da Página Luso Meteo para o início de Dezembro, como disse gosto muito da página e da pessoa, mas o pessimismo cego dá nisto. Era uma tendência a longo prazo na altura? Talvez, mas longo prazo vale 0.


Eu deixei de seguir a página Luso Meteo exatamente por causa do pessimismo do senhor. De facto, não vejo essa tendência de tempo seco e temperaturas acima da média nos próximos tempos, muito pelo contrário! 






É verdade que não deverá chover muito a sul do Tejo para dezembro, mas lembremo-nos que dezembro de 2009 também teve uma primeira quinzena com rios atmosféricos a norte e tempo seco a sul, e toda a gente lembra-se do que aconteceu na segunda quinzena do mês, penso eu. Assim sendo, nada está perdido...


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Dez 2020 às 11:45)

Miséria de chuva para o interior do Baixo Alentejo nos próximos dias.  Se chegarmos aos 15mm será uma sorte


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Dez 2020 às 12:03)

A mais de 10 dias é pura futurologia .
É como as previsões a longo prazo , que eu já nem sequer leio , pois não ligo muito a cartas astrais , gosto de coisas mais concretas e no caso previsões no máximo a 10 dias . Aliás , as previsões a longo prazo do IPMA nos últimos anos parecem copy - past .


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 12:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> A mais de 10 dias é pura futurologia .
> É como as previsões a longo prazo , que eu já nem sequer leio , pois não ligo muito a cartas astrais , gosto de coisas mais concretas e no caso previsões no máximo a 10 dias . Aliás , as previsões a longo prazo do IPMA nos últimos anos parecem copy - past .


O IPMA baseia-se na mesma previsão que dá origem a estes mapas  https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

A previsão é atualizada nas terças e sextas. Basicamente tirando a primeira semana em que é possível ter mais certezas (e mesmo assim, por vezes é incerto), nas seguintes, as previsões para os nossos lados são sempre iguais, ou seja, não há sinais do que poderá vir a acontecer principalmente no que diz respeito à precipitação.
No entanto, há quem se adiante ás previsões. É verdade que o mais certo é ter tempo mais seco, mas não quer dizer que seja sempre. As previsões sazonais, na generalidade, mostram o período  Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro com ligeira anomalia negativa na precipitação, ver-se-á no que dá.
O outono foi seco até à segunda quinzena de Outubro, mas a partir daí até tem sido muito bom, pelo menos a sul. Há tanto tempo que não via tanta trovoada seguida como vi no início de novembro por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2020 às 11:39)

1337 disse:


> DEZEMBRO
> Primeira semana provavelmente mais seca à medida que a semana avança, pelo menos é essa a tendência, com probabilidade moderada de temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média e precipitação abaixo, com grau de confiança moderado
> 
> Esta é a previsão da Página Luso Meteo para o início de Dezembro, como disse gosto muito da página e da pessoa, mas o pessimismo cego dá nisto. Era uma tendência a longo prazo na altura? Talvez, mas longo prazo vale 0.


A previsão está um pouco errada, mas não assim tanto, se vires as cartas meteorológicas, vês à aproximação do AA à PI, vamos é ter mais uns dias de chuva, em especial no Norte, devido fluxo de Norte, mais a sul já pouco deve chover.


----------



## boneli (6 Dez 2020 às 13:51)

Boa tarde colegas. Como todos sabem este ano tem sido um ano complicado e atípico devido ao vírus.
Tenho uma empresa de animação turística que organiza caminhadas e percursos pedestres aqui pelo norte de Portugal e desde Março tenho adiado, cancelado, remarcado atividades sempre com restrições e limitações que estão sempre a mudar todas as semanas. Tem sido um esforço gigantesco manter a empresa aberta. Regra geral as atividades eram feitas entre março e outubro e de novembro a fevereiro era para preparar as caminhadas e pesquisar no terreno novos trilhos e percursos pedestre.
Este ano vejo-me obrigado a fazer caminhadas nos meses de inverno com a agravante de que a meteorologia é o que todos sabemos. Vou analisando o desenvolvimento dos modelos e semana a semana lá vou marcando caminhadas aos fins de semana  com grupos pequenos e seguindo as normas da DGS e Turismo de Portugal. Não sou especialista na área mas parece que a partir do dia 12/13 teremos uma segunda quinzena mais tranquila e sem chuva. Queria reagendar caminhadas para os fins de semana de 19/20 e 26/27 de dezembro. Nem sei se arrisco. Uma ajuda vossa com uma segunda opinião meteorológica era bem vinda. Começo a ficar sem motivação e capacidade de decisão. Tem sido muito mas muito difícil querer trabalhar e não puder.
Obrigado


----------



## efcm (6 Dez 2020 às 15:15)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde colegas. Como todos sabem este ano tem sido um ano complicado e atípico devido ao vírus.
> Tenho uma empresa de animação turística que organiza caminhadas e percursos pedestres aqui pelo norte de Portugal e desde Março tenho adiado, cancelado, remarcado atividades sempre com restrições e limitações que estão sempre a mudar todas as semanas. Tem sido um esforço gigantesco manter a empresa aberta. Regra geral as atividades eram feitas entre março e outubro e de novembro a fevereiro era para preparar as caminhadas e pesquisar no terreno novos trilhos e percursos pedestre.
> Este ano vejo-me obrigado a fazer caminhadas nos meses de inverno com a agravante de que a meteorologia é o que todos sabemos. Vou analisando o desenvolvimento dos modelos e semana a semana lá vou marcando caminhadas aos fins de semana  com grupos pequenos e seguindo as normas da DGS e Turismo de Portugal. Não sou especialista na área mas parece que a partir do dia 12/13 teremos uma segunda quinzena mais tranquila e sem chuva. Queria reagendar caminhadas para os fins de semana de 19/20 e 26/27 de dezembro. Nem sei se arrisco. Uma ajuda vossa com uma segunda opinião meteorológica era bem vinda. Começo a ficar sem motivação e capacidade de decisão. Tem sido muito mas muito difícil querer trabalhar e não puder.
> Obrigado


Previsões até 8 dias podes contar com 70% de certeza que isso vai acontecer.

Previsões a mais de 8 dias a possibilidade de falha é de 100%


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2020 às 15:58)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde colegas. Como todos sabem este ano tem sido um ano complicado e atípico devido ao vírus.
> Tenho uma empresa de animação turística que organiza caminhadas e percursos pedestres aqui pelo norte de Portugal e desde Março tenho adiado, cancelado, remarcado atividades sempre com restrições e limitações que estão sempre a mudar todas as semanas. Tem sido um esforço gigantesco manter a empresa aberta. Regra geral as atividades eram feitas entre março e outubro e de novembro a fevereiro era para preparar as caminhadas e pesquisar no terreno novos trilhos e percursos pedestre.
> Este ano vejo-me obrigado a fazer caminhadas nos meses de inverno com a agravante de que a meteorologia é o que todos sabemos. Vou analisando o desenvolvimento dos modelos e semana a semana lá vou marcando caminhadas aos fins de semana  com grupos pequenos e seguindo as normas da DGS e Turismo de Portugal. Não sou especialista na área mas parece que a partir do dia 12/13 teremos uma segunda quinzena mais tranquila e sem chuva. Queria reagendar caminhadas para os fins de semana de 19/20 e 26/27 de dezembro. Nem sei se arrisco. Uma ajuda vossa com uma segunda opinião meteorológica era bem vinda. Começo a ficar sem motivação e capacidade de decisão. Tem sido muito mas muito difícil querer trabalhar e não puder.
> Obrigado



Como é óbvio não é fácil uma decisão a médio prazo (mais de 10 dias).
Neste link  https://meteologix.com/pt/forecast/2733584-terras-de-bouro/ensemble/euro/pressure tens a previsão para 14 dias do ECMWF ou 16 do GFS, nomeadamente dos ensembles para Terras de Bouro. Podes mudar para outras localizações obviamente.
Não há neste momento uma previsão fiável, nem para bom nem para mau tempo (sempre subjectivo  ).
Se reparares as pressões não nos mostram valores altos (acima dos 1020 hPa) sinónimo de Anticiclone em cima, nem valores baixos (perto ou abaixo dos 1000 hPa) sinónimo de depressões passar perto da península.
Noutros campos também não há  certezas.
A minha análise (ligeira) é que teremos uma acalmia entre 12 e 18, até lá algumas frentes\restos de frentes a passar na metade norte peninsular.

Procura fontes de membros que tenham uma visão mais "profissionalizada" disto. Ou outras fontes profissionais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 18:00)

boneli disse:


> Queria reagendar caminhadas para os fins de semana de 19/20 e 26/27 de dezembro



É uma previsão a grande distância, mesmo, os modelos não dão garantia a esse prazo. Se formos guiar-nos pelo GFS, por exemplo, na última saída, parece mover-se o anticiclone dos Açores para nordeste, estendendo-se primeiro em crista sobre o norte da península ibérica, precisamente nesse primeiro fim de semana, e indo ocupar posteriormente uma posição possivelmente estável sobre a Europa Central. Em anteriores saídas já tinha aparecido esta hipótese.


----------



## Marco pires (6 Dez 2020 às 18:08)

as previsões do IPMA para a semana que entra dão chuva praticamente os dias todos, claro que mais a norte e centro.
não vejo onde está o AA a ganhar terreno como dizem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 18:45)

Marco pires disse:


> as previsões do IPMA para a semana que entra dão chuva praticamente os dias todos, claro que mais a norte e centro.
> não vejo onde está o AA a ganhar terreno como dizem.



Anticiclone só a partir do fim de semana 19/20, como escrevi.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2020 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> É uma previsão a grande distância, mesmo, os modelos não dão garantia a esse prazo. Se formos guiar-nos pelo GFS, por exemplo, na última saída, parece mover-se o anticiclone dos Açores para nordeste, estendendo-se primeiro em crista sobre o norte da península ibérica, precisamente nesse primeiro fim de semana, e indo ocupar posteriormente uma posição possivelmente estável sobre a Europa Central. Em anteriores saídas já tinha aparecido esta hipótese.


Na última saída essa tendência parece que desapareceu, pelo menos no ECMWF. Aliás, a última saída prevê claramente uma mudança de tendência a partir de dia 14, com precipitação a chegar inclusive ao Sul. As previsões estão muito instável e não vale a pena prever a mais de uma semana, para já.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 21:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na última saída essa tendência parece que desapareceu, pelo menos no ECMWF. Aliás, a última saída prevê claramente uma mudança de tendência a partir de dia 14, com precipitação a chegar inclusive ao Sul. As previsões estão muito instável e não vale a pena prever a mais de uma semana, para já.



A incerteza é uma certeza para lá das 120 horas . Qual foi a "última saída"? A das 12h ou das 18h?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

Sempre notável!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2020 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> A incerteza é uma certeza para lá das 120 horas . Qual foi a "última saída"? A das 12h ou das 18h?


Saída das 12h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2020 às 23:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Sempre notável!



Nós com temperaturas mais suaves, morre pessoas por falta de aquecimento, com essas temperaturas morria metade da população que vive cá.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2020 às 23:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós com temperaturas mais suaves, morre pessoas por falta de aquecimento, com essas temperaturas morria metade da população que vive cá.


Casos tivéssemos temperaturas dessas por cá, as nossas condições para enfrentar o inverno teriam de ser completamente diferentes. Sem dúvida que é outro mundo e isto só mostra que o frio que temos por cá é para meninos.  Tal depende também daquilo que é habitual em cada zona, claro, mas dá que pensar!
Estes últimos dias com temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC já foram complicados, mas pronto, foi principalmente devido ao vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2020 às 00:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós com temperaturas mais suaves, morre pessoas por falta de aquecimento, com essas temperaturas morria metade da população que vive cá.


Também há que salientar que o país teria uma cultura diferente caso tivesse um clima bem mais agreste.  As casas sempre foram historicamente mal construídas ao nível de isolamento térmico e aquecimento porque, ao contrário do que acontecia no resto da Europa, as temperaturas não são propriamente mortíferas por cá (vale a pena salientar que muitas das mortes no Inverno em Portugal relacionadas com o frio na realidade têm causas indiretas, não são propriamente um resultado de hipotermia - mortes por hipotermia em Portugal são bastante raras). Ou seja, o problema do frio nas casas, como já salientei por aqui, não tem propriamente a ver com o facto de as pessoas terem menos rendimentos, é uma questão essencialmente cultural, embora da maior parte das vezes que digo isto vêm 30.000 pessoas a dizer que não é verdade...


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 08:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ou seja, o problema do frio nas casas, como já salientei por aqui, não tem propriamente a ver com o facto de as pessoas terem menos rendimentos, é uma questão essencialmente cultural, embora da maior parte das vezes que digo isto vêm 30.000 pessoas a dizer que não é verdade...



Vêm pessoas dizer que não é verdade, porque não é _totalmente_ verdade. Não discordo que possa ser o caso em Lx, Alentejo, Algarve, etc.. aí pouco ou nenhum frio faz grande parte do tempo. Mas no interior, especialmente no Norte e Centro não é bem assim. Há muita, MUITA gente que passa frio e não é "por querer" nem por ignorância. É literalmente porque não têm dinheiro para se aquecerem. Eu moro no distrito de Viseu, que não é nada comparado a zonas realmente frias, e é um facto que as casas cá tem pouco isolamento, mesmo onde faz frio e na maioria até pode não ser por falta de dinheiro mas em grande parte dos casos, é. A minha casa não tem grande isolamento, e mesmo que tivesse, com 3 andares (relativamente comum por aqui) ia sempre ser fria, eu felizmente posso gastar 300€ em electricidade por mês e ter o ar condicionado ligado 24/7 se precisar, muita gente aqui não tem dinheiro nem para comprar lenha, se precisar, quanto mais manter aquecimentos ligados, e é muito mais generalizado do que aquilo que quem não conhece possa pensar.

Também tenho casa em Lisboa e o tempo aí é outro... o inverno aí dá para andar de t-shirt na maior parte dos dias, especialmente quem esteja habituado desde pequeno aos invernos (ligeiramente) mais rigorosos daqui. Mas se fores para zonas tipo Amadora, Barreiro, etc há muita gente a passar frio e também não é cultural.

Quer se queira quer não, e por muito que custe a admitir a muita gente, Portugal é um país verdadeiramente pobre. O custo de vida aqui não é nada comparado com aquilo que é em Lisboa e outras cidades maiores.. a vida que faço aqui por 400/500€ por mês em Lisboa nunca gasto menos do dobro. E mesmo sabendo isso, sempre tive colegas na escola que a única refeição deles todo o dia era a que lhes ofereciam na escola ao almoço. Muitos deles passavam frio e não era por os pais quererem. E podes não acreditar, mas um bom bocado deles nem água ou electricidade tinham em casa. E não, não tenho 50 nem 60 anos.. tenho 27, falo de coisas bem recentes.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2020 às 08:45)

É mesmo isso, um país com a energia demasiado cara para o nível de rendimentos da esmagadora maioria da população.


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Dez 2020 às 08:49)

O inverno no interior norte é frio . Claro que não é comparável aos países nórdicos ou da Europa de Leste , mas mesmo assim já é um frio que se sente , aqueles nevoeiros gelados com a temperatura máxima a rondar os 0 ° c , em que se não tivermos luvas , em poucos segundos sentimos as mãos a congelar , não são brincadeira nenhuma .
E mesmo no Litoral Norte , no inverno temos muitas vezes a conjugação de temperaturas mais baixas com altos níveis de humidade relativa , em que a sensação térmica é muito baixa , isso já não tem nada de ameno , é frio mesmo .
Não se pode generalizar , pois o pais tem um clima muito diversificado .
Claro que se o nosso termo de comparação forem os países nórdicos ou a Sibéria , aqui nunca vai estar frio .


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 10:34)

Sim, o nosso inverno comparado a esses mais continentais ou muito a Norte é para meninos... de vez em quando há uns dias aqui mais frios mas diria que o mais extremo que apanhei terá sido uns 7 ou 8 negativos há uns anos atrás e foi só um dia ou dois...

Se tivéssemos, historicamente, invernos desses claro que pouca gente passava frio, agora se, de repente (é 2020 nunca se sabe), tivéssemos um inverno com 20, 30 graus negativos ia haver MUITA gente a morrer em Portugal infelizmente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2020 às 11:08)

TxMxR disse:


> Vêm pessoas dizer que não é verdade, porque não é _totalmente_ verdade. Não discordo que possa ser o caso em Lx, Alentejo, Algarve, etc.. aí pouco ou nenhum frio faz grande parte do tempo. Mas no interior, especialmente no Norte e Centro não é bem assim. Há muita, MUITA gente que passa frio e não é "por querer" nem por ignorância. É literalmente porque não têm dinheiro para se aquecerem. Eu moro no distrito de Viseu, que não é nada comparado a zonas realmente frias, e é um facto que as casas cá tem pouco isolamento, mesmo onde faz frio e na maioria até pode não ser por falta de dinheiro mas em grande parte dos casos, é. A minha casa não tem grande isolamento, e mesmo que tivesse, com 3 andares (relativamente comum por aqui) ia sempre ser fria, eu felizmente posso gastar 300€ em electricidade por mês e ter o ar condicionado ligado 24/7 se precisar, muita gente aqui não tem dinheiro nem para comprar lenha, se precisar, quanto mais manter aquecimentos ligados, e é muito mais generalizado do que aquilo que quem não conhece possa pensar.
> 
> Também tenho casa em Lisboa e o tempo aí é outro... o inverno aí dá para andar de t-shirt na maior parte dos dias, especialmente quem esteja habituado desde pequeno aos invernos (ligeiramente) mais rigorosos daqui. Mas se fores para zonas tipo Amadora, Barreiro, etc há muita gente a passar frio e também não é cultural.
> 
> Quer se queira quer não, e por muito que custe a admitir a muita gente, Portugal é um país verdadeiramente pobre. O custo de vida aqui não é nada comparado com aquilo que é em Lisboa e outras cidades maiores.. a vida que faço aqui por 400/500€ por mês em Lisboa nunca gasto menos do dobro. E mesmo sabendo isso, sempre tive colegas na escola que a única refeição deles todo o dia era a que lhes ofereciam na escola ao almoço. Muitos deles passavam frio e não era por os pais quererem. E podes não acreditar, mas um bom bocado deles nem água ou electricidade tinham em casa. E não, não tenho 50 nem 60 anos.. tenho 27, falo de coisas bem recentes.





Crazyrain disse:


> O inverno no interior norte é frio . Claro que não é comparável aos países nórdicos ou da Europa de Leste , mas mesmo assim já é um frio que se sente , aqueles nevoeiros gelados com a temperatura máxima a rondar os 0 ° c , em que se não tivermos luvas , em poucos segundos sentimos as mãos a congelar , não são brincadeira nenhuma .
> E mesmo no Litoral Norte , no inverno temos muitas vezes a conjugação de temperaturas mais baixas com altos níveis de humidade relativa , em que a sensação térmica é muito baixa , isso já não tem nada de ameno , é frio mesmo .
> Não se pode generalizar , pois o pais tem um clima muito diversificado .
> Claro que se o nosso termo de comparação forem os países nórdicos ou a Sibéria , aqui nunca vai estar frio .


O frio no Norte de Portugal pode ser bastante intenso e pode ser sentido, contudo e mesmo que estejam 0°C lá fora, estão mais uns quantos em casa, ou seja, temperaturas já claramente superáveis. 
E, sejamos sinceros, se realmente fôssemos um país com muito frio, os construtores não poriam o aquecimento e o isolamento como uma das prioridades e poupariam noutras para manter os preços de venda das casas?? É que, se não fosse a normativa europeia de há uns anos para cá, nenhuma casa teria isolamento térmico de jeito em Portugal. 

As casas em Portugal estão tradicionalmente feitas para as pessoas sobreviverem ao inverno português, e resulta - ocorrem pouquíssimas mortes por via direta devido ao frio por cá. Não têm o aquecimento e o isolamento das casas suecas pela simples razão de, na Suécia, se a casa não tiver aquecimento a pessoa morre. Agora sim, se viesse um inverno com temperaturas de -20°C ou -30°C muita gente morreria, mas tenho a certeza que isso não vai acontecer devido à nossa latitude e localização geográfica.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

O que importa é o conforto térmico das habitações, ou, no caso de Portugal, a falta dele. Valores de 15ºC ou menos no interior das habitações também matam. Não matam por hipotermia, mas podem matar de gripe ou de pneumonia.

Nos países mais ricos não usam aquecimento só quando têm -10ºC lá fora. Podem passar do aquecimento, no mês de maio, para o ar condicionado. O que interessa é o conforto térmico, que pode ser condicionado por valores baixos, mas também por valores elevados de temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2020 às 11:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> contudo e mesmo que estejam 0°C lá fora, estão mais uns quantos em casa, ou seja, temperaturas já claramente superáveis.



Depende, numa casa sem aquecimento, seja a lenha ou eléctrico no interior Norte por exemplo, com 0ºc no exterior, são bastante frequentes temperaturas dentro de casa na ordem dos 6/7 graus, ou seja muito pouco saudáveis...

Falo por experiência própria, tenho casa na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro onde vou bastantes vezes.

A casa ( plana sem andares nem escadas interiores ) tem um bom isolamento e construção, janelas duplas, etc... além disso tenho um bom e potente recuperador de calor a lenha que me espalha o calor por outras divisões  através de tubagens próprias que enviam calor para quartos, sala, etc... ficou bem caro mas valeu seguramente a pena ( a casa tem uma área interior de 125 metros quadrados).

Contudo, no Inverno, e se fico por exemplo um mês sem lá ir, já registei temperaturas de cerca de 7/8 graus em algumas divisões, simplesmente porque a casa esteve fechada, sem aquecimento e sem ninguém.

Com o recuperador, e ao fim de algumas horas em funcionamento já tenho boas temperaturas, que andam pelos 19 ou mesmo 20 graus e por vezes um pouco acima dos 20ºc em algumas divisões (depende da quantidade de lenha e a frequência com  que a coloque) Quem vem do exterior sente logo o calor  homogéneo dentro de casa.

Isto para dizer que, quem não tem bom isolamento e aquecimento, nem posses para instalar ou pagar, passa frio dentro de casa e não é pouco e ainda mais nestas regiões já de si frias


----------



## rozzo (7 Dez 2020 às 11:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O frio no Norte de Portugal pode ser bastante intenso e pode ser sentido, contudo e mesmo que estejam 0°C lá fora, estão mais uns quantos em casa, ou seja, temperaturas já claramente superáveis.
> E, sejamos sinceros, se realmente fôssemos um país com muito frio, os construtores não poriam o aquecimento e o isolamento como uma das prioridades e poupariam noutras para manter os preços de venda das casas?? É que, se não fosse a normativa europeia de há uns anos para cá, nenhuma casa teria isolamento térmico de jeito em Portugal.
> 
> As casas em Portugal estão tradicionalmente feitas para as pessoas sobreviverem ao inverno português, e resulta - ocorrem pouquíssimas mortes por via direta devido ao frio por cá. Não têm o aquecimento e o isolamento das casas suecas pela simples razão de, na Suécia, se a casa não tiver aquecimento a pessoa morre. Agora sim, se viesse um inverno com temperaturas de -20°C ou -30°C muita gente morreria, mas tenho a certeza que isso não vai acontecer devido à nossa latitude e localização geográfica.



Discordo totalmente, e até há estudos sobre isso. (ex: https://expresso.pt/actualidade/mor...gal-por-falta-de-isolamento-das-casas=f565517 )

*Portugal é dos países da Europa onde se morre mais de forma direta/indireta por extremos de temperatura. Tanto de calor, como de frio (pasme-se!).
*
Portanto penso que estás muito equivocado relativamente ao impacto na mortalidade do frio em PT. É um contra-senso sim, pelo nosso clima não deveria ter o impacto que tem. Portanto, se o tem... É sinónimo de que não estamos mesmo nada preparados, a um nível quase "ridículo"...

O que referes como "feitas para sobreviver ao inverno português" é mais: "feitas para passar o inverno com frio, vivos, mas com frio, se não fores de um grupo de risco ou muito idoso". Isso já por si é mau, mas se fores então aos grupos de risco, podes ter a certeza que não é bem assim...

É absolutamente incomparável o conforto térmico de viver em casas com boas condições para suportar invernos frios em qualquer país do norte da Europa (onde andas de t-shirt em casa com -10º lá fora), e onde apenas passam frio em curtos períodos de deslocação na rua... versus.... O total desconforto térmico na maior parte do parque habitacional de Portugal, onde se passa frio em casa (vestido quase como para andar na rua), ou seja, no local onde se está a maior parte do tempo. 
Na maior parte das habitações "mal e porcamente" consegues manter uma temperatura de conforto, mesmo gastando balúrdios em energia!

Creio que só agora sim se começa a construir com melhor isolamento, mas será ainda uma muito pequena percentagem do parque habitacional. É mesmo um problema estrutural em Portugal, que vai demorar décadas a ser minimizado, e que tem um impacto brutal na Saúde Pública e na mortalidade observada.


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 12:26)

rozzo disse:


> O total desconforto térmico na maior parte do parque habitacional de Portugal, onde se passa frio em casa (vestido quase como para andar na rua), ou seja, no local onde se está a maior parte do tempo.
> Na maior parte das habitações "mal e porcamente" consegues manter uma temperatura de conforto, mesmo gastando balúrdios em energia!
> 
> Creio que só agora sim se começa a construir com melhor isolamento, mas será ainda uma muito pequena percentagem do parque habitacional. É mesmo um problema estrutural em Portugal, que vai demorar décadas a ser minimizado, e que tem um impacto brutal na Saúde Pública e na mortalidade observada.



Tal e qual, na minha casa em Viseu são, como já referi antes, centenas de euros para a manter quente (habitável, vá) e sim, ando de casaco dentro de casa . Mas estamos a falar de uma casa a caminhar para o segundo século de existência, com 3 andares e intervencionada pela última vez no início dos anos 90, é expectável que assim seja. Se tivesse dificuldades em pagar a conta da luz muito seguramente tinha de viver com temperaturas bem abaixo dos 10 graus em muitas alturas. Nada confortável.

Como dizes e bem, agora constrói-se melhor, e se não fosse a existência das normas europeias ainda hoje tínhamos casas a serem construídas como a minha. Felizmente, hoje em dia, há muita coisa a que somos obrigados, mesmo que seja só para remodelar, que é o meu caso. Vou ser ''obrigado'' a meter acessos para pessoas com deficiência (pelo menos no piso térreo), janelas com corte térmico, isolamento, subtelha, painéis solares, etc.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2020 às 12:34)

Tanto eu como os meus pais passaram, em novos, bastante friozinho no inverno (e inerentes consequências futuras) pelo simples motivo de as construções serem antigas e nao haver possibilidade financeira de aquecimento decente (o aquecimento "económico" era automaticamente encarecido pelas leis básicas da transmissão de calor...).
Logo sim. É um problema financeiro e não cultural. Ninguém fica exposto prolongadamente e perigosamente ao frio por gosto.


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2020 às 12:46)

A namorada de um familiar meu é polaca. Logo, ela está habituada ao frio. No entanto quando vem a Portugal no inverno morre de frio dentro de casa. Na Polónia, mesmo no inverno, andam de roupa interior dentro de casa...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2020 às 12:50)

David sf disse:


> A namorada de um familiar meu é polaca. Logo, ela está habituada ao frio. No entanto quando vem a Portugal no inverno morre de frio dentro de casa. Na Polónia, mesmo no inverno, andam de roupa interior dentro de casa...



Deixo uma pista... Será por Portugal ser o 6° país da UE onde a electricidade é mais cara com mais do dobro do preço por Kwh em relação á Polónia?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2020 às 13:15)

O prédio onde eu vivo no Alentejo é relativamente "recente" (2002) e basta um ou dois dias de temperaturas mais baixas para se estar mais mal em casa. E isto inclui ter janelas viradas a sudoeste, onde o sol dá todos os dias em dias de sol. O isolamento das casas é um grande problema em Portugal, também aliado às finanças de cada família, de poderem, ou não, utilizar aquecedores e ar condicionado.

Nem todos temos posses para andar com aquecimentos centrais ligados 365 dias do ano, ou aquecedores e ar condicionado. Penso que é sim um problema estrutural na forma como as casas são desenhadas em Portugal.


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 13:17)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Deixo uma pista... Será por Portugal ser o 6° país da UE onde a electricidade é mais cara com mais do dobro do preço por Kwh em relação á Polónia?



Também, mas não só. Estivesse Portugal 1500km mais a sul e eramos um país de 3o mundo. E dos piorzinhos..


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Deixo uma pista... Será por Portugal ser o 6° país da UE onde a electricidade é mais cara com mais do dobro do preço por Kwh em relação á Polónia?



O aquecimento na maior parte das casas na Polónia é a gás e geralmente centralizado. O elevado preço da electricidade é claramente um factor que prejudica os portugueses, mas a qualidade da construção influencia mais.


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 13:43)

David sf disse:


> O aquecimento na maior parte das casas na Polónia é a gás e geralmente centralizado. O elevado preço da electricidade é claramente um factor que prejudica os portugueses, mas a qualidade da construção influencia mais.



Pois, mas o preço da electricidade, e do gás, e de outros combustíveis, que em PT é tudo acima da média infuencia muita coisa. O preço das construções, da comida, da educação, etc, etc. Fazendo as contas a uma obra quando fores ver entre despesas de electricidade e afins tens lá uma enorme fatia que em vez de servir só para encarecer o custo da casa podia servir para melhorar a construção.

Infelizmente seremos sempre muito penalizados nestes aspectos em relação aos outros países. No que toca aos restantes membros da UE e em maior escala, da OCDE, vamos andar sempre a reboque. Alguém tem de andar, é certo, mas a diferença podia ser muito menor.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

Vocês estão-se a esquecer de 2 fatores extremamente importantes: vento e humidade. 8 ºC com vento forte e humidade de quase 100% (algo relativamente comum em Portugal) pode ser mais desconfortável do que os 0 ºC sem vento e com humidade abaixo dos 50% que se vivem noutros lugares da Europa. Atenção, eu não estou a negar que temos um inverno suave para os padrões europeus, especialmente em Lisboa e no Algarve, e o nosso isolamento em geral é péssimo. Mas a minha mãe trocou as janelas de casa há uns tempos, o isolamento melhorou bastante (notou-se mais até em termos acústivos que térmicos), mas a humidade dentro de casa é demasiada alta para se estar confortável de qualquer modo...
Depois também não ajuda que haja montes de pessoas para quem se a temperatura descer dos 25 ºC já está imenso frio, e não estou só a falar de quem tem 90 anos - eu acho pouca piada a entrar num supermercado de inverno e ter que ficar de t-shirt, com 3 casacos e camisolas nas mãos, e mesmo assim ter calor... Mas muita gente gosta de sentir o "quentinho", não sei até que ponto é algo cultural (por não estarmos habituados a frio a sério) ou se é algo geral


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2020 às 17:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Vocês estão-se a esquecer de 2 fatores extremamente importantes: vento e humidade. 8 ºC com vento forte e humidade de quase 100% (algo relativamente comum em Portugal) pode ser mais desconfortável do que os 0 ºC sem vento e com humidade abaixo dos 50% que se vivem noutros lugares da Europa. Atenção, eu não estou a negar que temos um inverno suave para os padrões europeus, especialmente em Lisboa e no Algarve, e o nosso isolamento em geral é péssimo. Mas a minha mãe trocou as janelas de casa há uns tempos, o isolamento melhorou bastante (notou-se mais até em termos acústivos que térmicos), mas a humidade dentro de casa é demasiada alta para se estar confortável de qualquer modo...
> Depois também não ajuda que haja montes de pessoas para quem se a temperatura descer dos 25 ºC já está imenso frio, e não estou só a falar de quem tem 90 anos - eu acho pouca piada a entrar num supermercado de inverno e ter que ficar de t-shirt, com 3 casacos e camisolas nas mãos, e mesmo assim ter calor... Mas muita gente gosta de sentir o "quentinho", não sei até que ponto é algo cultural (por não estarmos habituados a frio a sério) ou se é algo geral


Sem dúvida e falo por experiência própria, tanto numa situação como noutra. Vivo numa localidade cujas temperaturas mínimas descem bastante no inverno e estudei durante alguns anos numa cidade que sofre o efeito Fohen frequentemente. Em 2017 registei -7ºC aqui em Arronches e noutros anos, enquanto ainda estudava em Arronches, desde que os invernos fossem estáveis, ir para a escola com tudo cheio de geada era o pão nosso de cada dia. Entretanto, nos anos em que estudei em Portalegre, cheguei à conclusão de que é mais "agradável" ter temperaturas negativas (desde que seja sem vento claro) do que temperaturas positivas com vento. É de referir que nessas situações a humidade era baixa porque o vento era de Nordeste, possivelmente se fosse alta tornava a situação ainda mais  desagradável.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2020 às 18:31)

Dan disse:


> O que importa é o conforto térmico das habitações, ou, no caso de Portugal, a falta dele. Valores de 15ºC ou menos no interior das habitações também matam. Não matam por hipotermia, mas podem matar de gripe ou de pneumonia.
> 
> Nos países mais ricos não usam aquecimento só quando têm -10ºC lá fora. Podem passar do aquecimento, no mês de maio, para o ar condicionado. O que interessa é o conforto térmico, que pode ser condicionado por valores baixos, mas também por valores elevados de temperatura.


A gripe e a pneumonia não são causadas pelo frio. Isso é um mito falso e há provas suficientes para confirmar isso: 
https://www.scimed.pt/geral/o-frio-e-a-constipacao-o-mito-que-se-recusa-a-morrer/

A sério que vamos utilizar mitos falsos como argumentos? Ganharam esta discussão, outra vez...


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2020 às 18:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A gripe e a pneumonia não são causadas pelo frio. Isso é um mito falso e há provas suficientes para confirmar isso:
> https://www.scimed.pt/geral/o-frio-e-a-constipacao-o-mito-que-se-recusa-a-morrer/
> 
> A sério que vamos utilizar mitos falsos como argumentos? Ganharam esta discussão, outra vez...



Depois de voltas e voltas, com estudos que demonstram efetivamente  a relação, apresento a clara conclusão do artigo que tu próprio colocaste sem ler como deve ser...

*"Concluindo*
Depois de décadas e décadas a estudar a questão, algumas dúvidas subsistem. A evidência parece apontar que o *arrefecimento do corpo* *e das vias respiratórias* aumenta o risco de ficar doente quando estamos expostos ao vírus que provocam estas doenças.

Portanto, o senso comum dos nossos pais e avós poderá estar correto. Poderá ser importante manter o corpo quente, principalmente a zona das vias aéreas (boca e nariz), para reduzir o risco de nos constiparmos."


----------



## Sleet (7 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

David sf disse:


> A namorada de um familiar meu é polaca. Logo, ela está habituada ao frio. No entanto quando vem a Portugal no inverno morre de frio dentro de casa. Na Polónia, mesmo no inverno, andam de roupa interior dentro de casa...



Não é à toa que muitos emigrantes só vêm a Portugal no Verão. Há-os que já aposentados vêm em Maio e vão-se embora no final de Outubro, porque mal arrefece um pouco enregelam dentro de casa.

Para quem está habituado às más condições térmicas da maioria das habitações por cá e não conhece a realidade da Europa Central acredito que seja difícil de acreditar, mas em vários países não é incomum terem a janela aberta com vinte e tal graus em casa para só para renovar o ar enquanto que na rua está abaixo de zero. Sim, eles aquecem muito as casas porque têm dinheiro para isso. Mas para terem um mínimo de conforto não precisam de aquecer assim tanto, porque a maioria das casas é tão isolada que o calor se mantém horas e horas sem ser necessário aquecer de novo. Aqui em Portugal (Norte e Centro), na maioria das casas e quando está mesmo frio, podes estar sempre a bombar aquecimento em casa mas se conseguires ter 16 ºC já é uma maravilha.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

David sf disse:


> A namorada de um familiar meu é polaca. Logo, ela está habituada ao frio. No entanto quando vem a Portugal no inverno morre de frio dentro de casa. Na Polónia, mesmo no inverno, andam de roupa interior dentro de casa...


Bem verdade. Nunca passei frio como cá na Polónia ou na Suécia. Cheguei a ter -15°C na rua mas dentro dos edifícios sempre agradável


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2020 às 21:12)

Pedro disse:


> Bem verdade. Nunca passei frio como cá na Polónia ou na Suécia. Cheguei a ter -15°C na rua mas dentro dos edifícios sempre agradável



Na Lapónia finlandesa, com perto de -20ºC, estive hospedado numa casa pré-fabricada de madeira onde andava de manga curta.
Na Sibéria, em Yekaterinburg, com temperaturas perto de 0 (já era maio), tive que dormir de janela aberta porque não aguentava o calor dentro do quarto.
Até em países menos habituados ao frio, como Itália, estive em L'Aquila com -8ºC e o quarto estava bem quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2020 às 21:14)

A nossa casa é típica da história do "lobo mau e dos três porquinhos", basta o lobo mau assoprar de Norte no Inverno e as casas entra vento por todo o lado, por mais, que tenhamos o ar condicionado, aquecedor, termoventilador etc, para aquecer a casa, basta só desligar por umas horas e o calor que a casa tinha desaparece num ápice. 

Se, no Inverno é do frio, no Verão é do calor, se as nossas casas funcionassem ao contrário, seriam as melhores casas do mundo, com 10ºC no Verão e 30ºC no Inverno, mas assim está frio no Inverno e calor no Verão.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2020 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A nossa casa é típica da história do "lobo mau e dos três porquinhos", basta o lobo mau assoprar de Norte no Inverno e as casas entra vento por todo o lado, por mais, que tenhamos o ar condicionado, aquecedor, termoventilador etc, para aquecer a casa, basta só desligar por umas horas e o calor que a casa tinha desaparece num ápice.
> 
> Se, no Inverno é do frio, no Verão é do calor, se as nossas casas funcionassem ao contrário, seriam as melhores casas do mundo, com 10ºC no Verão e 30ºC no Inverno, mas assim está frio no Inverno e calor no Verão.


Não podia estar mais de acordo!  No Inverno, na divisão mais fria aqui de casa (porque está virada para o lado que não apanha sol nesta altura), chego a ter 9ºC ou até menos em situações de mais frio e no Verão, com valores de temperatura elevados e prolongados (como foi o caso deste ano em julho), chega aos 30ºC. Enfim, é o que temos!


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2020 às 21:37)

Suporta-se melhor o frio aqui, dentro das casas,  que em muitas casas de Portugal  

Ao minuto 8:11 pode-se ver o efeito da abertura de uma janela, a casa estava com uns excelentes  25 graus (!) de temperatura ou seja + 72 graus que na rua, mas o abrir a janela  apenas por 20 segundos fez logo baixar a temperatura para 17ºc  tal o frio 

É um video um pouco longo, mas interessante  sobre a vida nas cidades  mais frias   do Mundo:


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2020 às 21:38)

David sf disse:


> Na Lapónia finlandesa, com perto de -20ºC, estive hospedado numa casa pré-fabricada de madeira onde andava de manga curta.
> Na Sibéria, em Yekaterinburg, com temperaturas perto de 0 (já era maio), tive que dormir de janela aberta porque não aguentava o calor dentro do quarto.
> Até em países menos habituados ao frio, como Itália, estive em L'Aquila com -8ºC e o quarto estava bem quente.



Também é verdade que estive até ontem na Gralheira com temperaturas negativas na rua e a casa manteve-se quente. Mas quando voltei ontem a casa, depois de 10 dias fora, tive que ligar três aquecedores para a meter a uma temperatura suportável. Em Oeiras...


----------



## rozzo (7 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Vocês estão-se a esquecer de 2 fatores extremamente importantes: vento e humidade. 8 ºC com vento forte e humidade de quase 100% (algo relativamente comum em Portugal) pode ser mais desconfortável do que os 0 ºC sem vento e com humidade abaixo dos 50% que se vivem noutros lugares da Europa. Atenção, eu não estou a negar que temos um inverno suave para os padrões europeus, especialmente em Lisboa e no Algarve, e o nosso isolamento em geral é péssimo. Mas a minha mãe trocou as janelas de casa há uns tempos, o isolamento melhorou bastante (notou-se mais até em termos acústivos que térmicos), mas a humidade dentro de casa é demasiada alta para se estar confortável de qualquer modo...
> Depois também não ajuda que haja montes de pessoas para quem se a temperatura descer dos 25 ºC já está imenso frio, e não estou só a falar de quem tem 90 anos - eu acho pouca piada a entrar num supermercado de inverno e ter que ficar de t-shirt, com 3 casacos e camisolas nas mãos, e mesmo assim ter calor... Mas muita gente gosta de sentir o "quentinho", não sei até que ponto é algo cultural (por não estarmos habituados a frio a sério) ou se é algo geral


Percebo o que queres dizer mas acho que não faz muito sentido. Esse quentinho que falas é o comum em qualquer casa ou espaço comercial dos países frios que demos como exemplo. Isso é o normal, ter uma temperatura ambiente confortável na ordem dos 20 e poucos graus (claro que mais que isso já não é conforto).
O anormal é ter frio em casa como cá e que nos leva a ter vestuário desadequado e a passar por situações como essas que referes, precisamente porque estamos habituados a uma situação que não deveria ser normal. E volto a referir que eu sou calorento e percebo o que dizes, e já senti muitas vezes esse desconforto por exemplo em transportes públicos.

Outra coisa, relativamente ao isolamento com boas janelas. Infelizmente, tirando o isolamento sonoro, na maior parte dos casos pouco resolve dado o terrível material isolante dos edifícios. Não serve de muito ter boas janelas quando as paredes deixam passar o calor. É como ter janelas duplas em paredes de papel, pouco resolve em eficiência. Ajudam, mas pouco, dado o problema estar a montante. 

Mais ainda, usando o exemplo aparentemente "absurdo" de em países com -20° se chegar a abrir janelas para não ter calor em casa, então ainda mais justifica o disparate que é o nosso parque habitacional. Sendo o nosso clima muito mais ameno que esses locais, então parece-me óbvio que construções decentes com eficiência energética permitiriam que se mantivesse casas numa temperatura agradável com pouca despesa energética. Isso sim deveria ser o normal...

Para não falar do outro lado, do calor, onde obviamente este fator de boa construcao e  isolamento também evitaria tremendos desconfortos e problemas de saúde pública com mortalidade nas ondas de calor.

Colega @"Charneca" Mundial , lamento mas neste assunto estás a mandar os tiros todos ao lado...


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2020 às 21:53)

Snifa disse:


>



A estrada de Kolyma no inverno. A minha viagem de sonho...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2020 às 22:52)

David sf disse:


> Na Lapónia finlandesa, com perto de -20ºC, estive hospedado numa casa pré-fabricada de madeira onde andava de manga curta.
> Na Sibéria, em Yekaterinburg, com temperaturas perto de 0 (já era maio), tive que dormir de janela aberta porque não aguentava o calor dentro do quarto.
> Até em países menos habituados ao frio, como Itália, estive em L'Aquila com -8ºC e o quarto estava bem quente.


Vivi três anos em Massachusetts e lá é igual, um frio de rachar na rua e dentro de casa andava de calções e manga curta. O pior que apanhei foram -25 ºC um bocadinho mais a norte, em Vermont, mas assim que entras em casa tens de te despir pois as casas estão quentíssimas. A casa onde vivi durante esses três anos era velha, devia ter mais de 100 anos, feita de madeira, o chão e as escadas rangiam ao andar e, no entanto, nem o frio entrava nem o calor saía. Tinha duas portas, com uma "mudroom" entre ambas; uma espécie de pequeno hall de entrada onde deixávamos os sapatos, e o frio da rua.

A casa era tão quente que sabia bem vir cá fora ao alpendre beber um chá quente no frio  

No primeiro Natal que vim passar a Portugal senti mais frio cá com 0ºC do que lá com -20 ºC, algo extraordinário...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2020 às 23:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Vivi três anos em Massachusetts e lá é igual, um frio de rachar na rua e dentro de casa andava de calções e manga curta. O pior que apanhei foram -25 ºC um bocadinho mais a norte, em Vermont, mas assim que entras em casa tens de te despir pois as casas estão quentíssimas. *A casa onde vivi durante esses três anos era velha, devia ter mais de 100 anos, feita de madeira, o chão e as escadas rangiam ao andar e, no entanto, nem o frio entrava nem o calor saía. *Tinha duas portas, com uma "mudroom" entre ambas; uma espécie de pequeno hall de entrada onde deixávamos os sapatos, e o frio da rua.
> 
> A casa era tão quente que sabia bem vir cá fora ao alpendre beber um chá quente no frio
> 
> No primeiro Natal que vim passar a Portugal senti mais frio cá com 0ºC do que lá com -20 ºC, algo extraordinário...



Se o chão e as escadas rangem é sinal de fantasmas, cá para mim, a casa era assombrada.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2020 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se o chão e as escadas rangem é sinal de fantasmas, cá para mim, a casa era assombrada.


Por acaso era  Mas era inofensiva


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 23:14)

Isto já é provavelmente mais uma questão cultural e de hábito (a juntar aos factores pessoais de eu ser calorento e novo), mas a ideia de vir da rua com temperaturas negativas e em casa estar tanto calor que tenho que estar em roupa interior parece-me só um gasto desnecessário de energia (e consequentemente de dinheiro) e um incómodo extra a mudar de roupa, mesmo tendo em conta que com bom isolamento o gasto de energia para manter uma temperatura de 25 ºC ou superior será bem mais baixo. Tenho um primo que mora em Milão e eles fazem isso, mas quando soube achei estranho. E então se for em lugares com muita densidade de pessoas ainda me aumenta mais a sensação de calor, como centros comerciais e transportes públicos.
Ah, esse familiar também me disse o que já referi: sente mais frio com 5 ºC húmidos e ventosos na Figueira que com -5 ºC secos e com ar parado em Milão. E isto na rua, não tem que ver com isolamentos/aquecimento


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Dez 2020 às 23:27)

As temperaturas que às vezes se encontram em sítios públicos durante o Inverno em Portugal são absurdas. No ano passado entrei no Palácio do Gelo (nem sequer estava um dia particularmente frio na rua, segundo a minha memória) e quando lá cheguei a sensação que tive foi a mesma de quando estou a fazer um assado e abro o forno para ver se já está a ficar tostado. Lá tive de encurtar as compras. Lembro-me de outra vez entrar numa farmácia que não é a 'minha', aí sim, num dia frio, e ter pensado que tinha acabado de aterrar no Rio, no 'Inverno'. Não devia andar longe dos 30°C. Uma idiotice.


----------



## TxMxR (7 Dez 2020 às 23:31)

[QUOTE="N_Fig, post: 811397, member: 2085"sente mais frio com 5 ºC húmidos e ventosos na Figueira que com -5 ºC secos e com ar parado em Milão. E isto na rua, não tem que ver com isolamentos/aquecimento [/QUOTE]

Isso é porque na Figueira ninguém abre as janelas.. naturalmente.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 23:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> As temperaturas que às vezes se encontram em sítios públicos durante o Inverno em Portugal são absurdas. No ano passado entrei no Palácio do Gelo (nem sequer estava um dia particularmente frio na rua, segundo a minha memória) e quando lá cheguei a sensação que tive foi a mesma de quando estou a fazer um assado e abro o forno para ver se já está a ficar tostado. Lá tive de encurtar as compras. Lembro-me de outra vez entrar numa farmácia que não é a 'minha', aí sim, num dia frio, e ter pensado que tinha acabado de aterrar no Rio, no 'Inverno'. Não devia andar longe dos 30°C. Uma idiotice.


Eu concordo a 100%, mas se leres as últimas duas páginas deste tópico, vais ver imenso louvores às casas no estrangeiro com mais de 25 ºC no inverno. Tu não viveste na Alemanha? Lá deve ser igual, são gostos (em parte)


----------



## N_Fig (7 Dez 2020 às 23:50)

TxMxR disse:


> [QUOTE="N_Fig, post: 811397, member: 2085"sente mais frio com 5 ºC húmidos e ventosos na Figueira que com -5 ºC secos e com ar parado em Milão. E isto na rua, não tem que ver com isolamentos/aquecimento



Isso é porque na Figueira ninguém abre as janelas.. naturalmente. [/QUOTE]
Se estás a falar do vento constante na Figueira, podes crer... Então no verão é horrível, eu convivo bem com as temperaturas "baixas", a falta de sol não me faz impressão, a água fria é chata mas uma pessoa habitua-se e até um chuvisco se pode tolerável, mas rajadas de 30/40 km/h (ou mais) e levar com montes de areia dolorosa... Epá, não dá, é a única coisa que me faz logo ir para casa, ou pelo menos mudar de lugar


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Dez 2020 às 23:59)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu concordo a 100%, mas se leres as últimas duas páginas deste tópico, vais ver imenso louvores às casas no estrangeiro com mais de 25 ºC no inverno. Tu não viveste na Alemanha? Lá deve ser igual, são gostos (em parte)



Sim, nasci e vivi lá. A casa onde vivia era já algo antiga. Gastava-se algum dinheiro para a manter quente. As janelas congelavam no Inverno e de manhã era muito difícil abri-las. Não tenho memória de passar frio lá dentro mas certamente também não tinha 25°C. Hoje, se estão 5°C na rua, não quero nem preciso ter 25°C dentro de casa. Não quero andar embrulhada num edredão dentro de casa mas também não quero andar de calções e t-shirt em Dezembro. Do mesmo modo que quando estão 36°C na rua, não preciso nem quero que estejam 12°C dentro de casa. Outra coisa completamente diferente é passar frio ou calor intensos dentro de casa. Isso acontece muito em Portugal e não devia. Acho a minha casa mais quente de verão do que fria no inverno. Este Julho não foi fácil e eu tenho AC, ventoinhas comuns e até ventiladores a bateria. Neste momento não tenho nada ligado em casa. Estão 16°C e picos em casa e estou bem. Estando a mexer não tenho frio. Parada, os pés arrefecem. Faço uma botija (daquelas à antiga Portuguesa) antes de deitar e pronto. Naqueles dias mais frios, como ainda aconteceu recentemente, aí sim, ligo o aquecimento central ou o ar condicionado, conforme as circunstâncias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2020 às 00:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu concordo a 100%, mas se leres as últimas duas páginas deste tópico, vais ver imenso louvores às casas no estrangeiro com mais de 25 ºC no inverno. Tu não viveste na Alemanha? Lá deve ser igual, são gostos (em parte)



Acho que ninguém fez louvores ao facto de no estrangeiro as casas estarem com mais de 25ºC, mas sim ao facto de isso ser possível e algo que é adquirido como "normal" nos países lá de fora. Mas isso também depende de cada um escolher a temperatura a que quer manter a casa. O importante que foi referido é que existe a capacidade de manter a casa quente, enquanto em Portugal isso é algo não tão comum.


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2020 às 00:00)

Não  deixa de ser surrpreendente mas as casas anteriores aos anos 30/40, feitas no Norte com enormes pedras de granito ou no Algarve com pedra e paredes muito espessas, quando levam boas janelas e tecto acabam por isolar melhor que as que foram feitas em décadas posteriores. A partir dos anos 50 houve um crescimento brutal da área urbana que se acentuou muito depois do final dos anos 60. Construiu-se então muito mas sem qualidade, edifícios feios, ausência de espaços verdes, e mau isolamet! Foi quando se fizera  aa fortunas dos chamados paros-bravos e o país ficou inundado de mamarrachos! Eu conheço edifícios destes anos que têm tantos problemas de infiltrações, humidade e mau isolamento que a solução mais barata a longo prazo é demolir e fazer tudo de novo. Uma vez falei sobre este problema com um conhecido arquitecto português e ele disse-me, solução, só dinamitando os suburbios de meio país e fazendo tudo de novo.

No Porto percebia que as pessoas achavam normal ter frio em casa e não tinham consciência que isto não deveria ser aceite num país europeu. A mim afectava muito a produtividade no estudo em casa, com uma casa gelada a concentração era  mais difícil. Arrendar um apartamento bem isolado e com aquecimento era genericamente um luxo de rico, esses apartamentos normalmente estavam nas zonas e edifícios mais caros. Eu vivi num prédio relativamente recente que tinha um isolamento terrível, janelas que deixavam passar tudo, sem aquecimento a casa vinha para 10 graus.


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2020 às 00:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que ninguém fez louvores ao facto de no estrangeiro as casas estarem com mais de 25ºC, mas sim ao facto de isso ser possível e algo que é adquirido como "normal" nos países lá de fora. Mas isso também depende de cada um escolher a temperatura a que quer manter a casa. O importante que foi referido é que existe a capacidade de manter a casa quente, enquanto em Portugal isso é algo não tão comum.



E Portugal tem sim zonas frias no interior Norte e Centro. No Inverno as temperaturas médias de povoações do Nordeste transmontano, por exemplo, não diferem muito de cidades inglesas, com a diferença que as mínimas podem ser bem inferiores.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Dez 2020 às 00:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Se estás a falar do vento constante na Figueira, podes crer... Então no verão é horrível



Esse vento é maravilhoso para quem, como eu, não faz praia. Se eu não quisesse vento, ficava em Viseu. Nortada da Figueira em Agosto é do melhor. E ligar para o pessoal em Viseu e ouvir que está muito calor, trinta e não sei quantos, e eu: 'aqui está óptimo, vinte e dois com vento'. Ah, saudades!


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2020 às 00:10)

E um factor a ter em conta é a humidade. 10 graus no Algarve com um vento húmido carregado de humidade de sueste podem ser muito desconfortáveis. Tanto que os imigrantes de Leste no Algarve dizem que custa mais o frio algarvio que o frio búlgaro ou ucraniano.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 00:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que ninguém fez louvores ao facto de no estrangeiro as casas estarem com mais de 25ºC, mas sim ao facto de isso ser possível e algo que é adquirido como "normal" nos países lá de fora. Mas isso também depende de cada um escolher a temperatura a que quer manter a casa. O importante que foi referido é que existe a capacidade de manter a casa quente, enquanto em Portugal isso é algo não tão comum.


Mas eu gostava de ter um isolamento decente na minha casa! Acho vergonhoso o que se passa, na minha casa e no país em geral, já cheguei a apanhar 8/9 ºC cá dentro, na vaga de frio de janeiro de 2009. E energia mais barata também seria bom, claro, até porque não só em aquecimento se gasta energia.
Mas houve comentários do género "Nos outros países estão -20 ºC lá fora e dentro de casa tem-se calor de roupa interior, que bom!", e eu, respeitando a opinião de quem gosta de temperaturas mais altas que eu, acho que pôr o termóstato numa temperatura dessas é desnecessário e esbanjador, e não o faria mesmo que tivesse uma casa com paredes como deve ser e energia barata. Quer dizer, pelo menos enquanto sou novo e não tenho problemas de circulação 
Repito, são gostos...


frederico disse:


> No Porto percebia que as pessoas achavam normal ter frio em casa e não tinham consciência que isto não deveria ser aceite num país europeu. A mim afectava muito a produtividade no estudo em casa, com uma casa gelada a concentração era mais difícil.


...que eu por exemplo prefiro estudar com uma temperatura relativamente fresca, caso contrário dá-me sono e/ou moleza, e há quem seja ao contrário, claro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Dez 2020 às 00:22)

Desde que vivi uns meses em Castro Daire num apartamento velhote e sem janelas de vidro duplo, nunca mais achei que estivesse frio em Viseu. As janelas todas fechadas e as cortinas a abanar com o vento. Cheguei a dormir no sofá com um cobertor em cima de mim e do aquecedor a óleo (I know...) porque era a única forma de adormecer.


----------



## frederico (8 Dez 2020 às 00:32)

Uma coisa que tenho reparado nos subúrbios do Porto é a grande quantidade de prédios, garagens ou armazéns com tectos em amianto e as pessoas nem sabem o que está ali.

De resto há muitos artigos na net sobre as casas frias em Portugal:

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/especial/casas-portuguesas-mal-preparadas-para-o-frio-10388880.html


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 00:52)

frederico disse:


> Uma coisa que tenho reparado nos subúrbios do Porto é a grande quantidade de prédios, garagens ou armazéns com tectos em amianto e as pessoas nem sabem o que está ali.
> 
> De resto há muitos artigos na net sobre as casas frias em Portugal:
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/especial/casas-portuguesas-mal-preparadas-para-o-frio-10388880.html


"Noutros países, com temperaturas mais frias do que o nosso, o aquecimento está ligado 24 horas por dia."
Isto é uma estupidez, é só um gasto de energia completamente desnecessário... As perdas de energia são proporcionais à diferença de temperatura entre o interior e o exterior. Mas concordo em geral com o resto do artigo


----------



## TxMxR (8 Dez 2020 às 08:59)

N_Fig disse:


> "Noutros países, com temperaturas mais frias do que o nosso, o aquecimento está ligado 24 horas por dia."
> Isto é uma estupidez, é só um gasto de energia completamente desnecessário...



Não li o artigo, mas penso que isso pode ser só uma maneira de falar.. o meu aquecimento está ligado 24 horas, mas não está necessariamente em funcionamento constantemente. Tenho 20 graus como a temperatura definida e aquilo vai ligando conforme necessário. 

Mas concordo plenamente que ter sempre as coisas a funcionar, mesmo quando se pode é um gasto estúpido. Tanto que só ligo o a/c (inverter, whatever) no quente quando a temperatura dentro de casa começa a baixar para valores tipo 15/16 e só ligo o frio no verão em dias mesmo quentes.
Prefiro ter a casa sempre pelos 19/20 mas tanto me aguento com 16 como com 30.. abaixo/acima disso é que me recuso.

Como muitos já referiram de facto a humidade é um factor muito importante.. já estive em sítios muito frios com uma sensação térmica perfeitamente aceitável.. tal como conheço gente que esteve no Iraque e "preferem" apanhar 40 e muitos graus lá do que 30 cá.


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

Relativamente à temperatura excessiva dentro das casas há que realçar que nos países do Norte e Leste da Europa os sistemas de aquecimento urbanos são centralizados, ou seja, o calor é gerado em unidades fabris (ou actualmente em alguns em unidades de produção de energia renovável) e distribuído pelas habitações da mesma forma que a água, electricidade ou gás. E se nos sistemas mais modernos é possível, é até incentivado, que cada habitante regule a quantidade de calor que introduz em sua casa, nos países do bloco de leste este sistema não existe. Ou seja, o calor aduzido é sempre o mesmo e a única solução para a casa não estar tão quente é abrir a janela.


----------



## hurricane (8 Dez 2020 às 10:19)

Uma das prioridades da Comissao Europeia é a habitacao e que esta se deve tornar mais eficiente. Seria bom que Portugal aproveitasse bem os fundos e as medidas para melhorar a performance energética das casas em Portugal.


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2020 às 12:13)

Bom dia! 
Recebi hoje um SMS do MEO que diz o seguinte:

- "Nos próximos dias existe previsão de trovoadas na sua zona (...)"

Não sei qual o site de previsões que o MEO utiliza...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 12:39)

TxMxR disse:


> Não li o artigo, mas penso que isso pode ser só uma maneira de falar.. o meu aquecimento está ligado 24 horas, mas não está necessariamente em funcionamento constantemente. Tenho 20 graus como a temperatura definida e aquilo vai ligando conforme necessário.


Manter uma temperatura alta dentro de casa (ou baixa, no verão) quando se está fora de casa a trabalhar é um desperdício de energia. Para quem não tem paciência de chegar a casa e ainda esperar 15 minutos que a casa aqueça (ou arrefeça, se for o caso), há termóstatos que funcionam com temporizadores. Algumas casas mais modernas até já vêm de origem com isso, e mesmo que seja preciso comprar e instalar algo assim, paga-se a si próprio em meses ou no máximo um par de anos com as poupanças de energia. É que mesmo que haja dinheiro para pagar...


hurricane disse:


> Uma das prioridades da Comissao Europeia é a habitacao e que esta se deve tornar mais eficiente. Seria bom que Portugal aproveitasse bem os fundos e as medidas para melhorar a performance energética das casas em Portugal.


...há uma ineficiência enorme em termos energéticos, pois as perdas de energia dependem das condições de isolamento, obviamente, mas também do gradiente de temperatura entre o exterior e o interior


David sf disse:


> E se nos sistemas mais modernos é possível, é até incentivado, que cada habitante regule a quantidade de calor que introduz em sua casa, nos países do bloco de leste este sistema não existe. Ou seja, o calor aduzido é sempre o mesmo e a única solução para a casa não estar tão quente é abrir a janela.


Sendo obviamente melhor que morrer de hipotermia, isso também me parece um sistema muito mau... Já agora, como funciona depois no verão? Imagino que seja "desligado", mas sendo assim automático não estou a ver como


----------



## Santofsky (8 Dez 2020 às 13:25)

E pronto, a partir de quinta-feira lá voltaremos a ter temperaturas acima da média e sabe-se lá bem por quanto tempo...   Um autêntico absurdo as mínimas previstas para quinta e sexta, cerca de 10°C acima do normal... Parece que o frio vai fechar o tasco e sabe-se lá bem por quanto tempo... Voltámos a miséria de temperaturas dos últimos invernos. O último inverno decente a nível de temperaturas a fazer jus ao nome da estação foi em 2014/2015. Desde então para cá os invernos, ao nível das temperaturas, têm sido uma verdadeira miséria. É sempre a mesma coisa!!!
É sempre a mesma coisa, o clima está completamente todo trocado. Quando as temperaturas devem ser inferiores ao normal, como agora no inverno, elas são superiores. Mas no início do verão, em junho por exemplo, quando as temperaturas devem ser superiores ao normal é quando elas são inferiores. E são já 3 junhos consecutivos em que isso acontece, o último junho decente foi em 2017. Desde então tem sido a miséria que tem visto. 
São as alterações climáticas no seu melhor. É preciso urgentemente por um travão neste problema global!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2020 às 13:36)

Se, as minhas previsões tiverem certas, Dezembro vai ser outro mês normal ou até acima da média em termos de precipitação no sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2020 às 13:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se, as minhas previsões tiverem certas, Dezembro vai ser outro mês normal ou até acima da média em termos de precipitação no sul.


Segundo as últimas saídas do ECMWF, a partir de dia 16 o anticiclone iria mais para oeste, permitindo a chegada de frentes mais intensas ao Sul. Tenho o pressentimento forte que este ano vamos passar um Natal à antiga, com chuva e vento... Veremos!


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2020 às 14:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Sendo obviamente melhor que morrer de hipotermia, isso também me parece um sistema muito mau... Já agora, como funciona depois no verão? Imagino que seja "desligado", mas sendo assim automático não estou a ver como



Sim, é desligado. É um sistema tipicamente socialista, todos com direitos iguais.....


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 14:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se, as minhas previsões tiverem certas, Dezembro vai ser outro mês normal ou até acima da média em termos de precipitação no sul.


Não arranjas qualquer coisa para aqui? Este ano ainda só houve 2 meses chuvosos, e um deles foi agosto, com a sua (ir)relevância em termos de precipitação...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2020 às 17:41)

N_Fig disse:


> *"Noutros países, com temperaturas mais frias do que o nosso, o aquecimento está ligado 24 horas por dia."*
> Isto é uma estupidez, é só um gasto de energia completamente desnecessário... As perdas de energia são proporcionais à diferença de temperatura entre o interior e o exterior. Mas concordo em geral com o resto do artigo



Depende...
O aquecimento ligado 24 por dia pode ser ainda mais eficaz e barato do que aquecer a casa por meras horas.
Os sistemas de aquecimento podem ser reguláveis tanto na temperatura como no tempo.
Um exemplo: eu tenho sistema de aquecimento a gasóleo. Muito oneroso. Quando instalei o gasóleo era barato e parecia-me rentável.
Hoje não penso assim, o custo é incomportável. óbvio!
Há uns anos ligava o sistema 2 horas por dia, fim de tarde, a temperatura alta (>60ºC).
Agora ligo o dobro do tempo a temperatura de cerca de 46ºC.
Resultado: gasto menos gasóleo. E o resultado é melhor. Porquê? Aprendi em viagens à Espanha "fria".
Constatei nalguns hotéis\restaurantes que a temperatura da água nos radiadores era baixa, mas ainda assim a temperatura ambiente era muito agradável. Indaguei e respondiam-me que era mais eficaz e barato aquecer as casas a mais baixa temperatura regulada.
Testei  e comprovei. Penso que as perdas térmicas em todo o circuito são menores, e as caldeiras ligam e desligam os queimadores menos vezes.

É claro que tenho uma salamandra que uso de forma mais usual hoje em dia, gasto 2\2,5 toneladas de lenha por inverno (ou mais se mais frio). É bem mais barato. O senão é ter tempo para o fazer se quiser aquecer rapidamente a casa - para isso recorro a 2 horas de aquecimento a gasóleo, enquanto aguardo que a salamandra comece "a trabalhar a velocidade de cruzeiro".


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2020 às 18:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Depende...
> O aquecimento ligado 24 por dia pode ser ainda mais eficaz e barato do que aquecer a casa por meras horas.
> Os sistemas de aquecimento podem ser reguláveis tanto na temperatura como no tempo.
> Um exemplo: eu tenho sistema de aquecimento a gasóleo. Muito oneroso. Quando instalei o gasóleo era barato e parecia-me rentável.
> ...


Todos os estudos apontam para um gasto muito maior pelas razões que disse: as perdas dependem do gradiente térmico, e aumentando esse gradiente térmico o dia todo, gasta-se muito mais do que aquilo que se "ganha" ao não ter que aquecer tudo duma vez ao voltar a casa. Isto aponta para 10% de poupanças energéticas:
https://www.energy.gov/energysaver/thermostats
Em geral vejo dados de 5 a 15%, o que é bastante significativo. Se esse sistema de aquecimento tem um  "tempo de estabilização" tão grande que não compensa mesmo... Aconselho comprar um sistema de aquecimento novo


----------



## TxMxR (8 Dez 2020 às 22:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Manter uma temperatura alta dentro de casa (ou baixa, no verão) quando se está fora de casa a trabalhar é um desperdício de energia. Para quem não tem paciência de chegar a casa e ainda esperar 15 minutos que a casa aqueça (ou arrefeça, se for o caso), há termóstatos que funcionam com temporizadores. Algumas casas mais modernas até já vêm de origem com isso, e mesmo que seja preciso comprar e instalar algo assim, paga-se a si próprio em meses ou no máximo um par de anos com as poupanças de energia. É que mesmo que haja dinheiro para pagar...




Não está 24 horas todos os dias, se estiver fora de casa ligo o temporizador para arrancar um pouco antes de chegar, claro, mas como podes imaginar, nesta altura é fácil estar 24 horas em casa


----------



## Thomar (8 Dez 2020 às 23:56)

Boas pessoal! Para perceberem o como são mal contruídas as casas em Portugal, vou explicar-vos a minha experiência.
Vivo atualmente numa moradia que foi construída no ano 2000, mas no fundo com as técnicas de construção são dos anos 70 início dos anos 80 do século passado.
A moradia não tem (ou praticamente não tem caixa de ar) as paredes são de tijolo de cimento (sim, não são duas fileiras de tijolo com isolamento), as janelas são de vidro duplo mas, o que interessa o vidro duplo se são de correr e por isso existe meio centímetro (no mínimo) entre a calha inferior e calha superior com portadas das mais baratas (microperfuradas) que não permitem regular minimamente a temperatura. Resumindo, quando faz frio, a temperatura no quarto ronda os os +12/13ºC, se fizer geada, (entre os os+ 0ºCe os + 3ºC) a temperatura no quarto desce aos +9ºC /10ºC, isto porque não tenho nenhum tipo de aquecimento central em casa, e a minha mulher tem imensos problemas respiratórios, o que torna difícil conjugar o aquecimento da casa com os problemas respiratórios dela, o ar condicionado não dá, radiadores a óleo, etc..,  (só tolera lareira), nada lhe faz bem,..., e claro, pneumonia, também não, isto é o retrato da maior parte das condições de vida/casa/isolamento térmico da maior parte dos idosos residentes em Portugal! É assim infelizmente!...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2020 às 00:10)

Thomar disse:


> Boas pessoal! Para perceberem o como são mal contruídas as casas em Portugal, vou explicar-vos a minha experiência.
> Vivo atualmente numa moradia que foi contruída no ano 2000, mas no fundo com as técnicas de construção são dos anos 70 início dos anos 80 do século passado.
> A moradia não tem (ou praticamente não tem caixa de ar) as paredes são de tijolo de cimento (sim, não são duas fileiras de tijolo com isolamento), as janelas são de vidro duplo mas, o que interessa o vidro duplo se são de correr e por isso existe meio centímetro entre a calha inferior e calha superior com portadas das mais baratas (microperfuradas) que não permitem regular minimamente a temperatura. Resumindo, quando faz frio, a temperatura no quarto ronda os os +12/13ºC, se fizer geada, (entre os os+ 0ºCe os + 3ºC) a temperatura no quarto desce aos +9ºC /10ºC, isto porque não tenho nenhum tipo de aquecimento central em casa, e a minha mulher tem imensos problemas respiratórios, o que torna difícil conjugar o aquecimento da casa com os problemas respiratórios dela, o ar condicionado não dá, radiadores a óleo, etc..,  (só tolera lareira), nada lhe faz bem,..., e claro, pneumonia, também não, isto é o retrato da maior parte das condições de vida/casa/isolamento térmico da maior parte dos idosos residentes em Portugal! É assim infelizmente!...


Tirando a questão dos problemas de saúde, é exatamente a situação da minha casa, construída em 1996. Acresce que há grandes diferenças em várias divisões da casa: na garagem (metade da qual abaixo do nível do solo) a temperatura é relativamente amena ao longo do ano; o quarto dos meus pais está voltado a sul e apanha com sol todo o dia no verão tornando-se um forno; o meu voltado a norte não apanha sol direto quase 3 meses tornando-se num congelador. Felizmente não temos problemas de humidade, senão seria insuportável.

Ainda assim no fim de semana cheguei a acordar com 8°C no quarto mesmo tendo tido o aquecimento (recuperador de lenha) aceso no dia anterior desde as 17h até às 23h e 16°C ao deitar. 
Eu sou jovem e saudável, e mesmo assim passo mal cá por casa no inverno principalmente quando stou horas a estudar parado, ficando com as mãos tão geladas que deixo de as sentir. Um idoso passa muito mal nestas condições.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2020 às 00:40)

Thomar disse:


> Boas pessoal! Para perceberem o como são mal contruídas as casas em Portugal, vou explicar-vos a minha experiência.
> Vivo atualmente numa moradia que foi construída no ano 2000, mas no fundo com as técnicas de construção são dos anos 70 início dos anos 80 do século passado.
> A moradia não tem (ou praticamente não tem caixa de ar) as paredes são de tijolo de cimento (sim, não são duas fileiras de tijolo com isolamento), as janelas são de vidro duplo mas, o que interessa o vidro duplo se são de correr e por isso existe meio centímetro (no mínimo) entre a calha inferior e calha superior com portadas das mais baratas (microperfuradas) que não permitem regular minimamente a temperatura. Resumindo, quando faz frio, a temperatura no quarto ronda os os +12/13ºC, se fizer geada, (entre os os+ 0ºCe os + 3ºC) a temperatura no quarto desce aos +9ºC /10ºC, isto porque não tenho nenhum tipo de aquecimento central em casa, e a minha mulher tem imensos problemas respiratórios, o que torna difícil conjugar o aquecimento da casa com os problemas respiratórios dela, o ar condicionado não dá, radiadores a óleo, etc..,  (só tolera lareira), nada lhe faz bem,..., e claro, pneumonia, também não, isto é o retrato da maior parte das condições de vida/casa/isolamento térmico da maior parte dos idosos residentes em Portugal! É assim infelizmente!...



Estou farto de avisar as pessoas que vidro duplo pouco ou nada resolve se não houver boa calafetagem e se houver caixilhos de alumínio. Calafetar janelas de correr é quase impossível, ou portas de correr, por isso em Inglaterra nunca vi uma janela ou porta de correr! Só há janelas que abrem para o exterior, ou portas que abrem para dentro. As marquises de alumínio nas varandas são outra grande ilusão, tanto que não se vê nada disso no Norte da Europa e as casas são quentes. A Grande Lisboa é o reino das marquises de alumínio! Outro erro são as portas de entrada em alumínio e sem calafetagem, pior ainda quando são de correr.

Arrendar ou comprar algo com isolamento decente é um luxo de rico quando deveria ser a norma.


----------



## comentador (9 Dez 2020 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, ainda hoje passei pelo Rio Sado e continua seco, sem água corrente. Previsões de chuva para hoje no Sul e nem uma pinga caiu. No início de Setembro falei aqui que iria ser mais um Inverno Seco para o Vale do Sado e infelizmente vai bater certo. Cada ano que passa tudo cada vez mais seco, e o desespero de quem vive da produção da terra cada vez é maior. As nuvens passam bem carregadas mas chuva nem vê-la. Os solos por baixo estão secos, confirmei hoje ao ver uma Rectroescavadora a abrir um buraco e comprova o grau severo de seca que atravessamos, está seca. Enfim......


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2020 às 16:14)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, ainda hoje passei pelo Rio Sado e continua seco, sem água corrente. Previsões de chuva para hoje no Sul e nem uma pinga caiu. No início de Setembro falei aqui que iria ser mais um Inverno Seco para o Vale do Sado e infelizmente vai bater certo. Cada ano que passa tudo cada vez mais seco, e o desespero de quem vive da produção da terra cada vez é maior. As nuvens passam bem carregadas mas chuva nem vê-la. Os solos por baixo estão secos, confirmei hoje ao ver uma Rectroescavadora a abrir um buraco e comprova o grau severo de seca que atravessamos, está seca. Enfim......


A sério que mal o inverno começou e já se está a dizer que vai ser seco? Valha-me Deus!  
Quanto à precipitação, para hoje nem estava prevista grande coisa para aí, no máximo uns 0,3 ou 0,4 mm. A estação de Alvalade do Sado (rede IPMA) acumula até ao momento 0,1 mm, o que é pouquíssimo contudo já era o esperado.


----------



## TxMxR (9 Dez 2020 às 19:37)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A sério que mal o inverno começou e já se está a dizer que vai ser seco?



Não leste com atenção!  Foi no início de Setembro


----------



## comentador (9 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A sério que mal o inverno começou e já se está a dizer que vai ser seco? Valha-me Deus!
> Quanto à precipitação, para hoje nem estava prevista grande coisa para aí, no máximo uns 0,3 ou 0,4 mm. A estação de Alvalade do Sado (rede IPMA) acumula até ao momento 0,1 mm, o que é pouquíssimo contudo já era o esperado.



Não falo por pessimismo, falo porque infelizmente é a realidade. Estamos em Dezembro e nós agricultores desesperamos pela falta de água no rio Sado, só alguns pegos têm água, as barragens estão sem fornecer água há 2 anos. Não temos água, tem chovido muito pouco e estamos em pleno Dezembro e não passa disto, aqui as tempestades se entram pelo Algarve aqui apanhamos os restos, se vêm do oceano atlântico o Norte e Centro são beneficiados e aqui só restos.  São já 5 anos seguidos com restos.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2020 às 22:16)

TxMxR disse:


> Não leste com atenção!  Foi no início de Setembro


Mas ele disse que agora se "confirma", portanto acho que o Charneca tem razão...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2020 às 23:03)

comentador disse:


> Não falo por pessimismo, falo porque infelizmente é a realidade. Estamos em Dezembro e nós agricultores desesperamos pela falta de água no rio Sado, só alguns pegos têm água, as barragens estão sem fornecer água há 2 anos. Não temos água, tem chovido muito pouco e estamos em pleno Dezembro e não passa disto, aqui as tempestades se entram pelo Algarve aqui apanhamos os restos, se vêm do oceano atlântico o Norte e Centro são beneficiados e aqui só restos.  São já 5 anos seguidos com restos.


Este é o acumulado previsto pelo modelo ECMWF em Ourique até dia 24 de dezembro: 
- Máximo: 98,4 mm
- Percentil 90: 70,4 mm
- Mediano: 49,6 mm
- Percentil 10: 31,7 mm
- Mínimo: 20,9 mm
(média de dezembro em Alvalade do Sado - *96,3 mm*)

A sério que, no dia 9 de dezembro, com somente 9 dias de inverno, vale a pena afirmar que o inverno vai ser seco? Aliás, na nascente do Sado o outono até foi mais chuvoso que a média, logo não há razões de queixa, para já.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2020 às 10:23)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, ainda hoje passei pelo Rio Sado e continua seco, sem água corrente. Previsões de chuva para hoje no Sul e nem uma pinga caiu. No início de Setembro falei aqui que iria ser mais um Inverno Seco para o Vale do Sado e infelizmente vai bater certo. Cada ano que passa tudo cada vez mais seco, e o desespero de quem vive da produção da terra cada vez é maior. As nuvens passam bem carregadas mas chuva nem vê-la. Os solos por baixo estão secos, confirmei hoje ao ver uma Rectroescavadora a abrir um buraco e comprova o grau severo de seca que atravessamos, está seca. Enfim......


A situação nessa zona é a mais grave de momento! Não sei porquê não há um único evento a jeito para aí...talvez seja uma zona dependente de frentes mais ativas/pós-frontais que praticamente deixaram de existir. O mesmo se aplica a bacias como Odelouca e Mira que precisam de mais chuva orográfica ou o mesmo que dizer eventos/frentes. No sotavento a maior parte da precipitação acumulada é de origem convectiva o que por vezes ainda vai aparecendo. Agora desenganem-se os mais incautos pois nada está resolvido e se calhar nunca mais vai estar. Teremos de aprender a viver com menos água!
O positivo é que em príncipio vamos continuar com mais alguma chuva. É esperar o melhor e preparar-se para o pior...


----------



## comentador (10 Dez 2020 às 13:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Este é o acumulado previsto pelo modelo ECMWF em Ourique até dia 24 de dezembro:
> - Máximo: 98,4 mm
> - Percentil 90: 70,4 mm
> - Mediano: 49,6 mm
> ...



Queixas?!? Não!! Está-se cada vez melhor nesta zona, hoje até está a chover!!! 2 mm acumulados!!  Sim, é verdade e já mencionei isso em comentários anteriores, este outono tem chovido mais, mas pensem um pouco: estamos há 5 anos com seca no Vale do Sado, aqui já caíram pouco mais que 200 mm na zona de Alvalade e o rio sado continua sem corrente de água. Estamos a iniciar o Inverno e continuamos com falta de água. Os agricultores da região continuam a não ter água em furos e poços para dar ao gado, o que nos safa são alguns pegos do rio sado que ainda subsistem, e os agricultores têm de a ir buscar em depósitos cisternas para o gado. 

Para quem fala que logo não há razões de queixa, fala sem saber, é atirar palavras no escuro, não conhece a realidade. Convido desde já a quem duvida da real situação de seca no Vale do Sado que venha visitar a zona. Saiam dos carros e percorram a pé os campos, o Rio Sado e vejam e confirmem o que estou a dizer.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Dez 2020 às 16:16)

comentador disse:


> Queixas?!? Não!! Está-se cada vez melhor nesta zona, hoje até está a chover!!! 2 mm acumulados!!  Sim, é verdade e já mencionei isso em comentários anteriores, este outono tem chovido mais, mas pensem um pouco: estamos há 5 anos com seca no Vale do Sado, aqui já caíram pouco mais que 200 mm na zona de Alvalade e o rio sado continua sem corrente de água. Estamos a iniciar o Inverno e continuamos com falta de água. Os agricultores da região continuam a não ter água em furos e poços para dar ao gado, o que nos safa são alguns pegos do rio sado que ainda subsistem, e os agricultores têm de a ir buscar em depósitos cisternas para o gado.
> 
> Para quem fala que logo não há razões de queixa, fala sem saber, é atirar palavras no escuro, não conhece a realidade. Convido desde já a quem duvida da real situação de seca no Vale do Sado que venha visitar a zona. Saiam dos carros e percorram a pé os campos, o Rio Sado e vejam e confirmem o que estou a dizer.



A mim cheira-me é a desvios de água ilegais que depois não chegam aonde a água deveria mais de chegar...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2020 às 21:26)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> A mim cheira-me é a desvios de água ilegais que depois não chegam aonde a água deveria mais de chegar...



As famosas estufas do Litoral Alentejano não estão debaixo das suspeitas...ou estarão?


----------



## redragon (10 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> As famosas estufas do Litoral Alentejano não estão debaixo das suspeitas...ou estarão?


ah pois... estufas... furos ilegais....pressão desmesurada nos aquíferos....o normal


----------



## fcapelas (11 Dez 2020 às 08:18)

redragon disse:


> ah pois... estufas... furos ilegais....pressão desmesurada nos aquíferos....o normal


Ah n!!! Os agricultores Portugueses até são conscientes e comedidos, então vocês n sabem q até ja tem drones e td a tecnologia para serem eficientes na rega!!!
Como é q você tem coragem de vir praqui alegar esse tipo de coisas!!!
Ai ai q ainda vão ser processados!!

Eu sou agricultor, td a minha familia o era, mas fico perplexo ao ver os agricultores loucos com uma sede desenfriada por água... água... água!! E agora usam a velha máxima do nacionalismo” temos q ser autosuficientes nisto e naquilo” para justificar gastar água e gastar e gastar. 
Enfim...
Eu tenho regadio pequeno 14ha, mas desde ha mto tempo pra cá uso apenas em SOS nas culturas de outono/inverno, por tenho plena consciencia q um dia se vai acabar!!!
Agora a solução e td a gente ir buscar agua ao Alqueva!!
Até parece o Alqueva é infinito!

Efectivamente o Alqueva é um grande recurso, mas devia se parar e pensar um bocadinho, temos aqui este recurso como vamos utiliza lo para q n nos falte a e ainda assim melhorar o rendimento das nossas explorações agricolas....


----------



## fcapelas (11 Dez 2020 às 08:21)

E vou vos contar um segredo!!!!

Os agricultores Portugueses vivem em competição diária uns com os outros para provar a sua masculinidade...  se um tem um tractor de 200cv o outro compra de 250cv, se um produz 100ton/ha tomate o outro tem q fazer 120ton... e é assim....


----------



## comentador (11 Dez 2020 às 10:33)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> A mim cheira-me é a desvios de água ilegais que depois não chegam aonde a água deveria mais de chegar...



O problema da zona do Vale do Sado e mais concretamente no Alto Sado tem sido a falta de chuva nos últimos anos. As toalhas freáticas estão sem água, mas não é pela extração excessiva através de furos ou poços. Eu conheço esta zona e é explorada especialmente por gado, vacas e ovelhas em regime extensivo, e a água dos furos é especialmente para o gado. Para quem não sabe/conhece a exploração em regime extensivo de gado não gasta muita água, comparada com as vacarias de leite, onde se usa muito mais água. 

Quanto ao regadio, de 2015 a 2018 foi realizado com restrições e 2019 e 2020 não houve regadio pela falta de água nas barragens. 

Sei que muitos membros custa a acreditar pois toda a região Norte, Centro e Alto Alentejo e Algarve têm sido beneficiados com muita chuva neste Outono e mesmo em anos anteriores, e basta saírmos de carro para vermos os campos com muita água por todo o lado.   Nesta zona,  este Outono até choveu mais, mas não se esqueçam que estão 5 anos para trás com seca e verões bastante secos, ventosos e escaldantes e a prova disso é o Rio Sado estar neste momento sem água corrente, ainda ontem passei lá e observei. E a reserva das barragens apenas aumentou cerca de 1%. 

Alguém aqui disse que os agricultores têm de se adaptar à nova realidade da escassez de água. E hoje em dia até há muita tecnologia e ferramentas agrícolas que nos ajudam a poupar água quer no regadio quer com o gado, mas o problema é mais grave, a água começa a faltar e sem água como poderemos adaptar se ela não caí do céu. A adaptação é possível quando aquilo que chove permite ainda ter alguma reserva quer em barragens ou toalhas freáticas.

E aqui quem nos pode ajudar?! Subsídios? Subsídios não fazem chover e sem água não há agricultura/pecuária e aqui nenhuma ajuda salva a região, senão a chuva.


----------



## srr (11 Dez 2020 às 10:38)

comentador disse:


> O problema da zona do Vale do Sado e mais concretamente no Alto Sado tem sido a falta de chuva nos últimos anos. As toalhas freáticas estão sem água, mas não é pela extração excessiva através de furos ou poços. Eu conheço esta zona e é explorada especialmente por gado, vacas e ovelhas em regime extensivo, e a água dos furos é especialmente para o gado. Para quem não sabe/conhece a exploração em regime extensivo de gado não gasta muita água, comparada com as vacarias de leite, onde se usa muito mais água.
> 
> Quanto ao regadio, de 2015 a 2018 foi realizado com restrições e 2019 e 2020 não houve regadio pela falta de água nas barragens.
> 
> ...




E que tal repor as arvores, que antigamente retinham  a agua,  e têm muita influencia da retenção e infiltração da agua nos solos ??????


----------



## comentador (11 Dez 2020 às 10:53)

srr disse:


> E que tal repor as arvores, que antigamente retinham  a agua,  e têm muita influencia da retenção e infiltração da agua nos solos ??????



As árvores que antigamente retinham a água vão secando, pela seca, pelo fungo Phytopthora, más práticas agrícolas e pela Refinaria de Sines (a Universidade de Évora fez um trabalho sobre a perda do sobreiro nas serras de Santiago do Cacém e Grândola).

Nas novas plantações de sobreiros através de projectos, o que tenho reparado é que as árvores não se desenvolvem. Mesmo com reposição de novas árvores acho que não vai lá. Não é só a falta de chuva, estão também as temperaturas acima da média nos últimos anos e radiação solar muito elevada, logo influencia a adaptação das árvores autóctones.


----------



## microcris (11 Dez 2020 às 11:11)

Eu sei que para o pessoal do sul é um sacrilégio dizer isto, mas por aqui (canelas - Arouca) era bom que parasse de chover. Tem chovido até dizer chega, o Ribeiro está prestes a invadir os campos. 
Alguém sabe duma forma de colocar videos a partir do gdrive?


----------



## comentador (11 Dez 2020 às 11:34)

microcris disse:


> Eu sei que para o pessoal do sul é um sacrilégio dizer isto, mas por aqui (canelas - Arouca) era bom que parasse de chover. Tem chovido até dizer chega, o Ribeiro está prestes a invadir os campos.
> Alguém sabe duma forma de colocar videos a partir do gdrive?



Para mim não é um sacrilégio ver que o Norte e Centro estão a ser beneficiados com chuva, antes pelo contrário, fico feliz por terem água, e há 2 semanas atrás fiquei contente pelo Algarve ter recebido muita chuva, tirando os estragos que causou. Seria bem pior se a totalidade do território estivesse como o Vale do Sado.


----------



## TxMxR (11 Dez 2020 às 11:42)

A AEMET emitiu aviso laranja de vento sem nomear a depressão.. é por ser só numa área pequena ou o aviso está associado a outro sistema já nomeado?


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2020 às 12:08)

srr disse:


> E que tal repor as arvores, que antigamente retinham  a agua,  e têm muita influencia da retenção e infiltração da agua nos solos ??????



As arvores estao a morrer e vao morrer muitas mais! Em Portugal nao se faz prevencao do fungo, e Uma vergonha nacional da qual ninguem Fala! Em 10 ou 20 para ai um quarto do territorio nao tera nem sobreiro nem azinheira.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2020 às 12:49)

comentador disse:


> As árvores que antigamente retinham a água vão secando, pela seca, pelo fungo Phytopthora, más práticas agrícolas e pela Refinaria de Sines (a Universidade de Évora fez um trabalho sobre a perda do sobreiro nas serras de Santiago do Cacém e Grândola).
> 
> Nas novas plantações de sobreiros através de projectos, o que tenho reparado é que as árvores não se desenvolvem. Mesmo com reposição de novas árvores acho que não vai lá. Não é só a falta de chuva, estão também as temperaturas acima da média nos últimos anos e radiação solar muito elevada, logo influencia a adaptação das árvores autóctones.



Tudo verdade. E a situacao em Almodovar, Castro Verde, Ourique ou Mertola nao e muito melhor. O Vale do Sado e zona de 500 a 800 mm e nem 250 mm teve em alguns locais em anos recentes.


----------



## microcris (11 Dez 2020 às 14:44)

microcris disse:


> Eu sei que para o pessoal do sul é um sacrilégio dizer isto, mas por aqui (canelas - Arouca) era bom que parasse de chover. Tem chovido até dizer chega, o Ribeiro está prestes a invadir os campos.
> Alguém sabe duma forma de colocar videos a partir do gdrive?



Estava a falar disto:

E desde que fiz o vídeo ainda não parou de chover


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2020 às 23:08)

microcris disse:


> Estava a falar disto:
> 
> E desde que fiz o vídeo ainda não parou de chover


Vídeo indisponível...


----------



## microcris (11 Dez 2020 às 23:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Vídeo indisponível...



Acho que já dá


----------



## Santofsky (12 Dez 2020 às 00:58)

Aproveitem bem a chuva e toda a humidade existente até quarta-feira da próxima semana, porque a partir de quinta-feira dia 17 regressa novamente o anticiclone, segundo o GFS...


----------



## boneli (12 Dez 2020 às 05:36)

Santofsky disse:


> Aproveitem bem a chuva e toda a humidade existente até quarta-feira da próxima semana, porque a partir de quinta-feira dia 17 regressa novamente o anticiclone, segundo o GFS...



Não entendo qual o objetivo deste tipo de comentários. Dizer isso baseando-se apenas numa saida de um modelo é sinal que não se aprende com os erros.  Depois lá está...basta uma ou duas saidas, mete-se a carapuça, ficamos caladinhos e e aguarda-se por mais uma run de um modelo para se poder dizer que vem ai o anticiclone, que vem ai o verão e por ai fora. Mais so mesmo. Já tivemos foristas em outubro e novembro com comentários assim e depois ficam mal vistos. Previsões até mais de 10 dias é ter muito cuidado como se analisa e da forma como andam os modelos então. Mas pronto como isto é seguimento livre cada um diz o que lhe apetece.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Dez 2020 às 08:10)

Acho que um pouco de ponderação e sensatez só vos ficaria bem. 
Tivemos um Outubro e Novembro chuvosos ao contrário do que estava previsto por todos os modelos sazonais. Essas chuvas foram de carácter convectivo, regime por vezes torrencial, e muitos concentrados no tempo e por vezes em determinados locais. Atingiu sobretudo as regiões do interior e litoral sotavento algarvio. 
Dezembro apresenta uma mudança de padrão com precipitação estratiforme com carácter ortográfico e está a atingir essencialmente a região norte e parte do centro e também as serras da costa vicentina. 
Num outro âmbito as terras já estão saturadas de água e tudo o que cair, vai correr e ir para as barragens. 
Em consequência disso aqui pelo Algarve as barragens nos últimos 10 dias aumentaram a sua cota em cerca de 1 metro e nem Bravura escapou desta vez. 

Por isso qual o stress de vir agora tempo mais seco nas próximas semanas ou dias. 
Alias dia 16 vem já aí mais uma carga de água!


----------



## Luis Martins (12 Dez 2020 às 11:16)

boneli disse:


> Não entendo qual o objetivo deste tipo de comentários. Dizer isso baseando-se apenas numa saida de um modelo é sinal que não se aprende com os erros.  Depois lá está...basta uma ou duas saidas, mete-se a carapuça, ficamos caladinhos e e aguarda-se por mais uma run de um modelo para se poder dizer que vem ai o anticiclone, que vem ai o verão e por ai fora. Mais so mesmo. Já tivemos foristas em outubro e novembro com comentários assim e depois ficam mal vistos. Previsões até mais de 10 dias é ter muito cuidado como se analisa e da forma como andam os modelos então. Mas pronto como isto é seguimento livre cada um diz o que lhe apetece.


São os profetas da desgraça .Há quem pense que o Alentejo e o Algarve têm um clima parecido com os Picos da Europa e depois sempre que chove menos ou a temperature sobe um pouco , lá vem a desgraça que vamos todos morrer! A Peninsula Ibérica sempre sofreu de secas conjunturais ao longo da historia e nao vai ser agora que as coisas vão mudar . As alterações climaticas explicam uma parte das alterações mas a maioria destas mudanças conjunturais sempre existiram. Analisando alguns relatos historicos ,  podemos por exemplo ver a segunda metade do Sec.VII e inicio do Sec VIII . Grandes secas nesse período criaram maus anos agricolas , fome e peste , o que levou a conflitos sociais no reino Visigodo . Esses factores enfraqueceram o reino ao ponto de no inicio do Sec. VIII os arabes e berberes terem conquistado o reino visigodo tão facilmente , devido a encontrar-se bastante enfraquecido e grande parte devido ao clima. Nós estamos a sair da chamada pequena idade do gelo que começou no Sec. XVII devido á actividade vulcanica na Islândia , que foi prolongada com as erupções do Tambora e Krakatoa , foi nessa época que grande parte da nossa floresta , nomeadamente no Alentejo , foi cortada para aquecimento . Já na Alta idade Média tivemos um período quente , que se prolongou até ao Sec. XVII , esse período quente possibilitou as viagens e o assentamento dos Vikings na Islândia e Gronelandia , assentamentos esses que entraram e declinio e muitos foram abandonados quando as temperaturas regrediram no Sec.XVII. Neste momento a temperature sobe devido ao ciclo natural e á nossa interferência , o homem tem que se adaptar ao clima e nao esperar que aconteça o inverso  , a subida da temperature é maior do que as variações que houveram no passado , pode ser algo ciclico , pode nao ser . Amanhã podemos ter uma erupção volcanica de enormes dimensões e lá vai a temperature por aí abaixo , lá se vão as colheitas agricolas e a maioria da população humana sem alimento vai atrás também.


----------



## meteo (12 Dez 2020 às 12:59)

Luis Martins disse:


> São os profetas da desgraça .Há quem pense que o Alentejo e o Algarve têm um clima parecido com os Picos da Europa e depois sempre que chove menos ou a temperature sobe um pouco , lá vem a desgraça que vamos todos morrer! A Peninsula Ibérica sempre sofreu de secas conjunturais ao longo da historia e nao vai ser agora que as coisas vão mudar . As alterações climaticas explicam uma parte das alterações mas a maioria destas mudanças conjunturais sempre existiram. Analisando alguns relatos historicos ,  podemos por exemplo ver a segunda metade do Sec.VII e inicio do Sec VIII . Grandes secas nesse período criaram maus anos agricolas , fome e peste , o que levou a conflitos sociais no reino Visigodo . Esses factores enfraqueceram o reino ao ponto de no inicio do Sec. VIII os arabes e berberes terem conquistado o reino visigodo tão facilmente , devido a encontrar-se bastante enfraquecido e grande parte devido ao clima. Nós estamos a sair da chamada pequena idade do gelo que começou no Sec. XVII devido á actividade vulcanica na Islândia , que foi prolongada com as erupções do Tambora e Krakatoa , foi nessa época que grande parte da nossa floresta , nomeadamente no Alentejo , foi cortada para aquecimento . Já na Alta idade Média tivemos um período quente , que se prolongou até ao Sec. XVII , esse período quente possibilitou as viagens e o assentamento dos Vikings na Islândia e Gronelandia , assentamentos esses que entraram e declinio e muitos foram abandonados quando as temperaturas regrediram no Sec.XVII. Neste momento a temperature sobe devido ao ciclo natural e á nossa interferência , o homem tem que se adaptar ao clima e nao esperar que aconteça o inverso  , a subida da temperature é maior do que as variações que houveram no passado , pode ser algo ciclico , pode nao ser . Amanhã podemos ter uma erupção volcanica de enormes dimensões e lá vai a temperature por aí abaixo , lá se vão as colheitas agricolas e a maioria da população humana sem alimento vai atrás também.


Verdade, mas para o que temos visto/registado dos últimos 70/80 anos, nos últimos 4/5 anos tivemos secas muito prolongadas no Sul. Se há 7 ou 8 séculos atrás houve problemas destes, até pode ser verdade. Mas para os agricultores e quem vive de água, esse facto histórico não diminui em nada a preocupação. É inegável penso eu, que das últimas décadas, em termos de índice de seca (Pelo menos este índice) estes ultimos 5/6 anos teem sido dos piores em muitas regiões do Sul do país. 

O que também concordo, não é razão para muita lamentação se tivermos 1 ou 2 meses muito secos. É normal e vai continuar a acontecer. O Inverno só agora está a começar, e até agora o ano hidrológico não tem sido nada mau!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2020 às 19:56)

Houve grandes secas no Inicio do seculo XX, que se seguiram a um periodo chuvoso no final do seculo XIX. A media de Faro chegou a ser de 300 e tal mm, e a de Albufeira de 250 mm. Depois a partir de 1930 recuperou bem. 

Dia 16 regressa a chuva, e dia 19 teremos novamente precipitacao. A partir dai e dificil prever.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2020 às 20:06)

Luis Martins disse:


> São os profetas da desgraça .Há quem pense que o Alentejo e o Algarve têm um clima parecido com os Picos da Europa e depois sempre que chove menos ou a temperature sobe um pouco , lá vem a desgraça que vamos todos morrer! A Peninsula Ibérica sempre sofreu de secas conjunturais ao longo da historia e nao vai ser agora que as coisas vão mudar . As alterações climaticas explicam uma parte das alterações mas a maioria destas mudanças conjunturais sempre existiram. Analisando alguns relatos historicos ,  podemos por exemplo ver a segunda metade do Sec.VII e inicio do Sec VIII . Grandes secas nesse período criaram maus anos agricolas , fome e peste , o que levou a conflitos sociais no reino Visigodo . Esses factores enfraqueceram o reino ao ponto de no inicio do Sec. VIII os arabes e berberes terem conquistado o reino visigodo tão facilmente , devido a encontrar-se bastante enfraquecido e grande parte devido ao clima. Nós estamos a sair da chamada pequena idade do gelo que começou no Sec. XVII devido á actividade vulcanica na Islândia , que foi prolongada com as erupções do Tambora e Krakatoa , foi nessa época que grande parte da nossa floresta , nomeadamente no Alentejo , foi cortada para aquecimento . Já na Alta idade Média tivemos um período quente , que se prolongou até ao Sec. XVII , esse período quente possibilitou as viagens e o assentamento dos Vikings na Islândia e Gronelandia , assentamentos esses que entraram e declinio e muitos foram abandonados quando as temperaturas regrediram no Sec.XVII. Neste momento a temperature sobe devido ao ciclo natural e á nossa interferência , o homem tem que se adaptar ao clima e nao esperar que aconteça o inverso  , a subida da temperature é maior do que as variações que houveram no passado , pode ser algo ciclico , pode nao ser . Amanhã podemos ter uma erupção volcanica de enormes dimensões e lá vai a temperature por aí abaixo , lá se vão as colheitas agricolas e a maioria da população humana sem alimento vai atrás também.



Este comentario e muito bom.

No seculo XVIII os estrangeiros ficavam impressionados com a desarborizacao do Alentejo, com a paisagem da chamada charneca, especialmente quando ficava coberta de Flores.

A partir da segunda metade do seculo XIX e depois no Estado Novo foram feitas extensas campanhas de arborizacao. Muitos dos montados actuais derivam dai. O Alentejo seculos atras teria mais carvalhos, castanheiros, zambujeiros, freixos, e menos sobreiros e azinheiras.

O Litoral alentejano era muito pouco povoado. Por isso os concelhos de Odemira ou Santiago conservaram mais nucleos de vegetacao primitiva, com carvalhos, castanheiros e galerias ripicolas.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2020 às 00:49)

Alvíssaras a quem explicar o seguinte fenómeno.

Precipitações mensais medidas na estação meteorológica de Viana do Castelo, 2020, pelo IPMA, em mm:

Janeiro: 176
Fevereiro: 62
Março: 86
Abril: 121
Maio: 68
Junho: 32
Julho: 1
Agosto: 38
Setembro: 67
Outubro: 139
Novembro: 97

Total: *887 mm, 81 mm/mês*.

Resultado final: em novembro de 2020, próximo do solstício de inverno, com 341 mm acumulados nos últimos 4 meses, Viana do Castelo entra oficialmente em... *seca*!!! 

[E Faro, com 267 mm acumulados nos mesmo 4 meses, consegue sair do estado de "seca" ("moderada") em que se encontrava em 31 de agosto! Até já está em "chuva fraca"...]

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...luIAAv/cli_20201101_20201130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf 

Bem sei que tudo isto deverá ter por base uma análise estatística, dos desvios face às médias e medianas, etc., etc., é pá, mas não dá para pôr limiares de análise, ou inventar outras designações, para não dar este tipo de classificações que chocam de frente com a realidade sentida pelo cidadão comum, a quem se destina estas mensagem???

Depois admirem-se que haja quem desconfie sistematicamente das ciências climáticas...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2020 às 01:30)

bandevelugo disse:


> Alvíssaras a quem explicar o seguinte fenómeno.
> 
> Precipitações mensais medidas na estação meteorológica de Viana do Castelo, 2020, pelo IPMA, em mm:
> 
> ...


Já tenho visto comentários na própria página do IPMA a comentar sobre isso. Pelo que tenho entendido, tem a ver com a maneira como o índice PDSI, usado pelo IPMA. O Palm Springs Drought Index é calculado segundo estes critérios: 
"Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta *dados da quantidade de precipitação*, *temperatura do ar* e *capacidade de água disponível* no solo [...]". 
Destes três critérios, só um põe a zona de Viana do Castelo em situação normal: a capacidade de água disponível. Nas restantes situações, Viana do Castelo está mal classificada: 

Ao nível da precipitação, a região tem tido um outono bastante seco. 341 mm acumulados em 4 meses é pouco tendo em conta que a média é de 471 mm (nem chega a 80% da média). A acrescentar a isso, a primavera no Norte também não foi lá muito chuvosa, tendo em conta que abril foi realmente o único mês chuvoso (março somente foi chuvoso porque, no início do mês, ocorreu um rio atmosférico com várias frentes fortes a atingirem a região). 
As temperaturas também não têm sido muito frias na região, excetuando um ou outro dia com entradas frias de norte ou de nordeste. 
Em suma, sim, a seca justifica-se no Litoral Norte tendo em conta estes critérios, e não se justifica em Faro porque, nos dois critérios em que Viana do Castelo está mal, Faro está bem (no caso da precipitação, até diria incrivelmente bem).


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2020 às 02:59)

bandevelugo disse:


> Alvíssaras a quem explicar o seguinte fenómeno.
> 
> Precipitações mensais medidas na estação meteorológica de Viana do Castelo, 2020, pelo IPMA, em mm:
> 
> ...


Claro que tem que ver com as quantidades médias. Senão os meses eram quase todos secos em Faro e quase todos chuvosos em Viana do Castelo, o que não faz sentido nenhum... Aqui pode-se ver como é calculado:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observ...sentacao/definicao/index.jsp?page=os_pdsi.xml


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Dez 2020 às 09:08)

bandevelugo disse:


> Alvíssaras a quem explicar o seguinte fenómeno.
> 
> Precipitações mensais medidas na estação meteorológica de Viana do Castelo, 2020, pelo IPMA, em mm:
> 
> ...


(Sublinhado meu)
Mas é precisamente para isso que servem as análises estatísticas: para que as conclusões não sejam tiradas com base naquilo que nos parece, naquilo que _achamos_ ser verdade! Obviamente que o clima de Viana do Castelo é muito diferente do de Faro, logo a situação relatada é perfeitamente normal e compreensível. Vejamos: se numa região a normal climatológica para a precipitação é, digamos, 1000mm/ano e apenas caíram 700mm num ano em análise, há, sem dúvida, um défice de precipitação (apesar de, para o comum das pessoas, até ter "chovido bem"). Noutra região, com normal de 500mm, se choverem os mesmos 700mm, há um "excesso" de precipitação. A região do primeiro exemplo estará em seca e a do segundo estará em chuva (fraca/moderada?).
Não podemos negar a ciência, mesmo que ela nos diga algo em que nos custa a acreditar!


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Dez 2020 às 09:17)

Ainda hoje vi alguns ribeiros a transbordar e a água jorra por todos os lados . Nem consigo imaginar  como seria se não estivéssemos em seca .


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Dez 2020 às 09:20)

Claro que Viana do Castelo não está em seca nenhuma  nem nenhum local do Minho .
Como já disseram e bem atrás , é um termo meramente estatístico .
No entanto , considero o termo " seca " utilizado como uma descrição da variabilidade climática de cada distrito extremamente infeliz . É quase abusivo com as regiões que sofrem com a seca cíclica .
Não havia outro termo que o IPMA pudesse utilizar ? Ou falta imaginação ?


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2020 às 11:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já tenho visto comentários na própria página do IPMA a comentar sobre isso. Pelo que tenho entendido, tem a ver com a maneira como o índice PDSI, usado pelo IPMA. O Palm Springs Drought Index é calculado segundo estes critérios:
> "Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta *dados da quantidade de precipitação*, *temperatura do ar* e *capacidade de água disponível* no solo [...]".
> Destes três critérios, só um põe a zona de Viana do Castelo em situação normal: a capacidade de água disponível. Nas restantes situações, Viana do Castelo está mal classificada:
> 
> ...





N_Fig disse:


> Claro que tem que ver com as quantidades médias. Senão os meses eram quase todos secos em Faro e quase todos chuvosos em Viana do Castelo, o que não faz sentido nenhum... Aqui pode-se ver como é calculado:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observ...sentacao/definicao/index.jsp?page=os_pdsi.xml





Prof BioGeo disse:


> (Sublinhado meu)
> Mas é precisamente para isso que servem as análises estatísticas: para que as conclusões não sejam tiradas com base naquilo que nos parece, naquilo que _achamos_ ser verdade! Obviamente que o clima de Viana do Castelo é muito diferente do de Faro, logo a situação relatada é perfeitamente normal e compreensível. Vejamos: se numa região a normal climatológica para a precipitação é, digamos, 1000mm/ano e apenas caíram 700mm num ano em análise, há, sem dúvida, um défice de precipitação (apesar de, para o comum das pessoas, até ter "chovido bem"). Noutra região, com normal de 500mm, se choverem os mesmos 700mm, há um "excesso" de precipitação. A região do primeiro exemplo estará em seca e a do segundo estará em chuva (fraca/moderada?).
> Não podemos negar a ciência, mesmo que ela nos diga algo em que nos custa a acreditar!



Claramente não me fiz entender!

Percebo como os cálculos são feitos, devo pertencer ao 1% da população portuguesa que entende o que o IPMA quer dizer ou, melhor, o que é que estes índices representam.

Mas o meu ponto não é esse. A minha questão é que, não só as pessoas que não percebem muito disto, o dito "cidadão comum", mas frequentemente também os meios de comunicação, pegam neste tipo de relatórios e nas afirmações que lá estão, e difundem-nos massivamente, sem se importarem muito com os conceitos e fórmulas por detrás, aliás nem os conhecem. 

O que é que significa "seca" na língua portuguesa e para todas essas pessoas (e para mim também)?

Infopédia: https://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa/sêca 

*seca*
se.ca
ˈsɛkɐ
nome feminino
1. ato ou efeito de secar, de perder ou fazer perder a humidade ou a água;  secagem
2. METEOROLOGIA ausência prolongada de chuva;  persistência de tempo seco, estiagem continuada
3. carência de água

Portanto, a minha proposta é que para se evitarem estes "non sense", se utilizem outros conceitos/designações - a língua portuguesa é tão rica! - ou então que nestes mapas se salientem apenas as regiões onde as pessoas, os animais, os ecossistemas estejam a sofrer de seca real, ou então, em terceira alternativa, deixem de utilizar qualificativos na legenda, mostrem só os números, que a malta percebe. 

Tudo menos dizer que Viana do Castelo está, neste momento, em "seca"!

E desculpem lá o arrazoado...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Dez 2020 às 12:04)

O conceito de seca é muito amplo, tal como consta nesta página do ipma:

Seca Meteorológica - uma medida do desvio da precipitação em relação ao valor normal; caracteriza-se pela falta de água induzida pelo desequilíbrio entre a precipitação e a evaporação, a qual depende de outros elementos como a velocidade do vento, temperatura e humidade do ar, insolação. A definição de seca meteorológica deve ser considerada como dependente da região, uma vez que, as condições atmosféricas que resultam em deficiências de precipitação podem ser muito diferentes de região para região.
Seca Agrícola - associada à falta de água causada pelo desequilíbrio entre a água disponível no solo, a necessidade das culturas e a transpiração das plantas. Este tipo de seca está relacionado com as características das culturas, da vegetação natural, ou seja, dos sistemas agrícolas em geral.
Seca Hidrológica - relacionada com a redução dos níveis médios de água nos reservatórios e com a depleção de água no solo. Este tipo de seca está normalmente desfasado da seca meteorológica e agrícola, dado que é necessário um período maior para que as deficiências na precipitação se manifestem nos diversos componentes do sistema hidrológico.
Seca Socioeconómica - associada ao efeito conjunto dos impactos naturais e sociais que resultam da falta de água, devido ao desequilíbrio entre o fornecimento e a procura dos recursos de água e que vai afetar diretamente as populações. A quantidade e distribuição anual da precipitação, assim como valores elevados da temperatura do ar, são condições que determinam a intensidade e consequências de uma seca. De forma a estimar a possibilidade de ocorrência de uma seca, ou o seu grau de severidade, devem conhecer-se as condições climáticas. Neste contexto para uma certa área, os dados meteorológicos mais importantes que se devem conhecer são a precipitação, a temperatura do ar, a humidade do ar e o conteúdo de água no solo.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2020 às 12:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Finalmente, e após tantos dias sem chuva no Sotavento, parece que caiu alguma coisa por lá hoje, embora muito menos do que a que vai cair na quinta:
> - Monte Gordo: 0,4 mm
> - Vila Nova de Cacela: 0,71 mm
> - Faz Fato: 0,61 mm
> ...



O ponto mais chuvoso de Espanha é na Andaluzia??


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2020 às 12:24)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já tenho visto comentários na própria página do IPMA a comentar sobre isso. Pelo que tenho entendido, tem a ver com a maneira como o índice PDSI, usado pelo IPMA. O Palm Springs Drought Index é calculado segundo estes critérios:
> "Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta *dados da quantidade de precipitação*, *temperatura do ar* e *capacidade de água disponível* no solo [...]".
> Destes três critérios, só um põe a zona de Viana do Castelo em situação normal: a capacidade de água disponível. Nas restantes situações, Viana do Castelo está mal classificada:
> 
> ...



O termo correto é _*"Palmer Drought Severity Index"*_, e não _"Palm Springs Drought Index"_. .
Palmer foi a pessoa que o desenvolveu, ainda nos anos 60.

E sim, é verdade que em rigor e segundo a formulação do índice está certo o facto do Norte estar em seca, visto o índice ser puramente meteorológico, e portanto segundo a definição de seca meteorológica é verdade.
Não menos verdade é o referido acima, dos vários "conceitos de seca", e obviamente, para referência em gestão de água, barragens, aplicações agrícolas, naturalmente não é verdade que o Norte esteja em seca. Infelizmente não existe essa distinção ao ser utilizado apenas o *PDSI* no site do IPMA.

Na verdade o problema nem é totalmente esse, poderia ser contornado, se o mesmo fosse calculado e apresentado para diferentes escalas temporais. Na verdade, um período mais prolongado de seca meteorológica (que não é o caso) reflete-se mais tarde ou mais cedo em seca agrícola.
Mas concordo totalmente que a forma como as coisas estão apresentadas no site do IPMA pode induzir a generalidade das pessoas em erro, especialmente através de uma má transmissão de informação através dos _media_.

Já agora, deixo o link para um site onde apresenta um outro índice de seca (também utilizando variáveis meteorológicas, temperatura e precipitação), o *SPEI*, mas com a vantagem de se poder ver o seu estado a diferentes escalas temporais (desde 1 mês a 48 meses), portanto já "simulando" um pouco melhor o impacto da seca puramente meteorológica em outros conceitos, como os impactos a escalas maiores para hidrologia ou agricultura.

https://spei.csic.es/map/maps.html#months=0#month=10#year=2020

Dá por exemplo para ver perfeitamente que no Sul de PT, a escalas curtas (1 mês) o índice dá condições de chuva, como expectável dada a precipitação recente acima da média, mas que ao aumentar a escala temporal (p.ex. >12 meses) esta não tem reflexo ainda no balanço a escala temporal maior, resultando em valores negativos, portanto indicando seca (tal como qualquer agricultor no Sul dirá, pois a verdade é que continua a faltar água, dado o acumulado de meses/anos secos).

De qualquer forma, qualquer um destes índices baseado puramente em variáveis meteorológicas tem as suas limitações para interpretação de diferentes conceitos de seca, não há como contornar.
E claro, há também que ter o espírito crítico de entender que valores negativos/positivos próximos de 0 (portanto seca fraca ou chuva fraca no caso do PDSI) valem o que valem, estão dentro da variabilidade normal e do desvio-padrão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2020 às 12:54)

Neste momento, o Algarve não se encontra em situação de seca meteorológica mas ainda encontra-se em seca hidrológica, dado os volumes armazenados nas barragens estarem ainda baixos..

Em Viana do Castelo, no trimestre SON teve um déficit de 100 mm em relação à normal, dado que os três meses foram todos abaixo da média e em particular no mês de Novembro choveu apenas 53 % em relação à normal, por isso não espanta que entrasse em seca.

Se, em Faro chover 53% num mês e em meses anteriores já existir déficit também entraria em seca.



rozzo disse:


> O termo correto é _*"Palmer Drought Severity Index"*_, e não _"Palm Springs Drought Index"_. .
> Palmer foi a pessoa que o desenvolveu, ainda nos anos 60.
> 
> E sim, é verdade que em rigor e segundo a formulação do índice está certo o facto do Norte estar em seca, visto o índice ser puramente meteorológico, e portanto segundo a definição de seca meteorológica é verdade.
> ...



O termo do @"Charneca" Mundial , é porreiro, estava a pensar, no estado de secura de Palm Springs Beach mas eu já li numa tese de mestrado duma amiga minha, em vez de escrever* "Palmer"* escreveu *"Palmier" , *eu perguntei a ela se aquilo era o estado de secura do palmier*  *, resultado levei uma lambada pensou que eu estivesse no gozo e depois mostrei a ela desatou a rir.


----------



## David sf (15 Dez 2020 às 13:06)

MSantos disse:


> O ponto mais chuvoso de Espanha é na Andaluzia??



Existe o mito de que o local mais chuvoso de Espanha é em Grazalema, na serra homónima na província de Cadiz. Tal mito tem um fundo de verdade porque a precipitação anual média nessa estação supera os 2000mm, o que é notável para a sua localização. No entanto, várias estações na Costa Norte e na Galiza têm valores de precipitação média anual superiores.
O factor em que acho que  Grazalema lidera (não tenho a certeza absoluta) é na média do valor de máximo anual de precipitação registada em 24 horas. A sua localização muito expostas a entrada de SW e S, aliando a precipitação orográfica à potenciação da convecção, favorece muito os eventos severos.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2020 às 13:37)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente não existe essa distinção ao ser utilizado apenas o *PDSI* no site do IPMA.


Não é usado apenas o PDSI. Há também o SPI:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observatorio.secas/spi/monitorizacao/servico.situacaoatual/
Nem é algo novo, há boletins de 2006 que apresentam os dois índices. Tem essa coisa que disseste de dar para ver os vários meses, mas não sei se está relacionado com esse tal SPEI.



rozzo disse:


> De qualquer forma, qualquer um destes índices baseado puramente em variáveis meteorológicas tem as suas limitações para interpretação de diferentes conceitos de seca, não há como contornar.


O PDSI não pega só na precipitação, usa também a temperatura e (mais importante) a quantidade de água no solo. Claro que isso a curto prazo não se reflete logo nas barragens, mas é um bom indicador


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2020 às 14:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Não é usado apenas o PDSI. Há também o SPI:
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/observatorio.secas/spi/monitorizacao/servico.situacaoatual/
> Nem é algo novo, há boletins de 2006 que apresentam os dois índices. Tem essa coisa que disseste de dar para ver os vários meses, mas não sei se está relacionado com esse tal SPEI.



Não sabia que tinha o SPI no site do IPMA. O SPI usa apenas precipitação, ao invés que o SPEI usa também a temperatura (tal como o PDSI).
O uso da temperatura é crucial para estimar a evapotranspiração, especialmente num contexto de aquecimento como o actual, onde o efeito do calor na perda de humidade dos solos se torna cada vez mais crucial. Daí não achar muito interessante o uso do SPI, pois baseia-se apenas na precipitação. E isso pode dar uma ideia e interpretações muito erradas...

Por exemplo, há locais do planeta actualmente onde a precipitação até está a aumentar ligeiramente, mas as perdas por evaporação devido ao aquecimento são maiores ainda que esse aumento de precipitação. Desta forma, "paradoxalmente", um índice como o SPI indicará situações mais húmidas, quando na verdade, a realidade é evolução para condições do solo mais secas, precisamente por causa do efeito da temperatura.



N_Fig disse:


> O PDSI não pega só na precipitação, usa também a temperatura e (mais importante) a quantidade de água no solo. Claro que isso a curto prazo não se reflete logo nas barragens, mas é um bom indicador



Sim, como disse atrás, índices que considerem essas diversas variáveis serão mais úteis e com melhor interpretação. Todavia, o facto de apenas se apresentar o PDSI para uma escala temporal é uma limitação. Penso que a informação a várias escalas temporais no site do IPMA será relativa ao SPI? Mas como também disse atrás, não acho que seja um índice muito interessante. O ideal seria ter o PDSI calculado e apresentado a várias escalas, isso já seria muito mais informativo naturalmente.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2020 às 14:40)

Frente vigorosa em aproximação


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2020 às 16:42)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que a informação a várias escalas temporais no site do IPMA será relativa ao SPI?


Sim, é


rozzo disse:


> O ideal seria ter o PDSI calculado e apresentado a várias escalas, isso já seria muito mais informativo naturalmente.


Pelo que entendi do que está no site do IPMA, o PDSI não pode ser calculado como dizes, pois o seu meio de cálculo já introduz uma contribuição (pesada) dos meses anteriores, com diferentes pesos na prática tendo em conta a distância temporal


----------



## TxMxR (16 Dez 2020 às 05:55)

StormRic disse:


> Rajada de *100,4 Km/h* em Pai do Vento.
> 
> Chuvisco aqui na Póvoa, rajadas entre os 55 e os 60 Km/h.
> *2,0 mm
> ...



Claramente há alguma rotação, nota-se bem quando se faz scroll na barra dessa animação. Nas runs das 00 do ICON, ARPEGE, e GFS também se vê um pequeno centro depressionário ali. O ICON é o que mete mais a Sul e a entrar na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Dez 2020 às 11:01)

Que fiasco tão grande no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## Alpreade (16 Dez 2020 às 11:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Que fiasco tão grande no Baixo Alentejo


Acho que ainda é muito cedo para decretar fiasco. Pelo radar do  Wunderground ainda só agora estará a começar pelo Baixo Alentejo e Algarve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (16 Dez 2020 às 11:46)

Mesmo,

A frente até vinha vigorosa, mas partiu se toda,

e á muito sitios abaixo dos 10mm, é assim ninguém consegue manipular as descargas das frentes.

E com uma situação de alguma chuva a Barragem de Alcântara está a descer a quota;

Já esteve a 50% neste momento está a 45% ( mau sinal para todo o Vale do Tejo desde a fronteira até vila franca de Xira. )


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2020 às 16:26)

A frente no Sul foi um completo fiasco a sul do Tejo. Havia modelos a preverem entre 15 a 25 mm em muitos pontos do Sul. Vai-se a ver e só cai 8 ou 9 mm. Fraquinho, muito fraquinho...


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2020 às 16:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente no Sul foi um completo fiasco a sul do Tejo. Havia modelos a preverem entre 15 a 25 mm em muitos pontos do Sul. Vai-se a ver e só cai 8 ou 9 mm. Fraquinho, muito fraquinho...



nem em todo o sul do tejo foi fiasco, aqui não me queixo


----------



## boneli (16 Dez 2020 às 17:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A frente no Sul foi um completo fiasco a sul do Tejo. Havia modelos a preverem entre 15 a 25 mm em muitos pontos do Sul. Vai-se a ver e só cai 8 ou 9 mm. Fraquinho, muito fraquinho...


Mas em todo o Sul?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2020 às 18:23)

boneli disse:


> Mas em todo o Sul?


Não em todo, mas em muitos sítios sim... 
Falo só da frente, e não da pós-frontal.


----------



## fcapelas (16 Dez 2020 às 19:02)

Passei ha bocado na ponte da Ajuda,  Guadiana... esta pouco mais ou menos com estava no Verão, mas assim q se entra em Portugal é agua por td o lado as ribeiras levam um caudal maluco, qualquer regato é um canal de água... n sei qto choveu pq ja nem olho para o copo mas ha agua com fartura na terra como n via ha mto tempo...


----------



## boneli (16 Dez 2020 às 19:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não em todo, mas em muitos sítios sim...
> Falo só da frente, e não da pós-frontal.


Pois há uma grande diferença entre todo o sul e em muitos sítios e mwsmo quando refere em muitos sítios é muito relativo..generalizar quando não se tem dados...Não sei qual o objetivo.


----------



## Marco pires (16 Dez 2020 às 21:20)

aqui pela zona de Palmela foi excelente, caiu que deus a dava e quando parou era água por todo o lado, por isso em todo o sul depende dos sítios.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2020 às 21:38)

Desde o dia 6 que todo o país tem precipitação, maior ou menor é certo.
Todo o país...
Não é o que desejam? Há quanto tempo não temos 10 dias consecutivos (pelo menos) em que todas as regiões tem chuva?
Eu sei que é pouca para as necessidades nalgumas zonas, que os rios e ribeiros ainda correm com pouca água. Mas com aquíferos tão em baixo é óbvio que seria assim.

Aqui na minha zona, num ano com mais de 2000 mm, apanhando um verão bem seco, há minas e nascentes que secam. E só com duas ou mais semanas de muita chuva (+ de 150 mm) é que voltam as águas. Imagino no sul\interior. Se muitas fontes e nascentes voltaram "à vida", então a situação está bem melhor agora.

Esperemos que se mantenha este regime de dias com precipitação - amanhã será seco! - para as nascentes terem a capacidade de abastecer as barragens.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2020 às 01:43)

Dia 19 nova frente, depois disso os modelos estao muito incertos.

O mes no Sul devera ser seco, mas ainda pode haver surpresa. No sotavento Algarvio a media do trimestre ficou feita em Novembro. A situacao esta pior no Vale do Sado, que precisava de um Dezembro chuvoso. A tendencia dos ultimos vinte anos tem Sido de queda da precipitacao entre Dezembro e Fevereiro e aumento notavel na Primavera.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Dez 2020 às 12:01)

frederico disse:


> Dia 19 nova frente, depois disso os modelos estao muito incertos.
> 
> O mes no Sul devera ser seco, mas ainda pode haver surpresa. No sotavento Algarvio a media do trimestre ficou feita em Novembro. A situacao esta pior no Vale do Sado, que precisava de um Dezembro chuvoso. A tendencia dos ultimos vinte anos tem Sido de queda da precipitacao entre Dezembro e Fevereiro e aumento notavel na Primavera.



Incrível a diferença por exemplo, da Serra de Monchique, que tem zonas com cerca de 200mm acumulados este mês, para o sotavento algarvio não passa dos 10mm... O barlavento, especialmente na zona da costa ocidental, e costa alentejana , não estão tão mal (entre 40 a 70 mm). É o típico de rios atmosféricos, e massas de ar carregadas de humidade vindas de NW que descarregam tudo nas serras e nada deixam do outro lado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2020 às 12:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível a diferença por exemplo, da Serra de Monchique, que tem zonas com cerca de 200mm acumulados este mês, para o sotavento algarvio não passa dos 10mm... O barlavento, especialmente na zona da costa ocidental, e costa alentejana , não estão tão mal (entre 40 a 70 mm). É o típico de rios atmosféricos, e massas de ar carregadas de humidade vindas de NW que descarregam tudo nas serras e nada deixam do outro lado.



O mês pode ser seco no Sotavento Algarvio, só por um detalhe, o dilúvio caiu no último dia de Novembro, se tivesse caído no 1º Dezembro, já seria um mês normal e Novembro teria sido acima da média na mesma, é tramado quando o dilúvio cai no último dia do mês pode ser bom como já aconteceu e pode ser mau. 

Mesmo assim, ontem a Fóia acumulou 7.8 mm e Olhão acumulou 7.7 mm.

Alcácer do Sal foi a 2ª estação com maior precipitação ontem com 46.9 mm, Alvalade teve 8.4 mm, num mapa com poucas estações.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

Por algum motivo a Serra de Monchique tem as características que tem e a pluviosidade anual ronda os 1200 a 1600 mm. Por isso não serve de comparação para o que quer que seja. 
A questão do diluvio no último dia do mês de Novembro, bem se bem me lembro nas estações do IPMA rondou os 50 mm, por isso não dá para pôr na média do mês de Dezembro se tal acontecesse. 
Se... Se.. Se.. Também se não chovesse um diluvio num dia em Outubro em mês de mês chuvoso seria muito seco, se não fosse o regime de torrencial de algumas precipitações as barragens estariam na Amargura. 
Mas a meteorologia e as ciências não vivem de ses mas sim de factos. 
Quanto ao mês de Dezembro que estamos a ter não vejo surpresa nenhuma segue a mesma linha dos últimos 10 anos por estas bandas. 
O mesmo espero para Janeiro e Fevereiro.. 
Quanto às barragens estão com boas recuperações!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Dez 2020 às 19:50)

Já se começa a perspectivar um Natal seco, o costume.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2020 às 20:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O mês pode ser seco no Sotavento Algarvio, só por um detalhe, o dilúvio caiu no último dia de Novembro, se tivesse caído no 1º Dezembro, já seria um mês normal e Novembro teria sido acima da média na mesma, é tramado quando o dilúvio cai no último dia do mês pode ser bom como já aconteceu e pode ser mau.
> 
> Mesmo assim, ontem a Fóia acumulou 7.8 mm e Olhão acumulou 7.7 mm.
> 
> Alcácer do Sal foi a 2ª estação com maior precipitação ontem com 46.9 mm, Alvalade teve 8.4 mm, num mapa com poucas estações.


Na serra de Monchique já é habitual esses acumulados . Vivi um ano em Monchique ( 2017/18) e eu mesmo testemunhei isso ...
Vou regressar a Monchique daqui a uns dias 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2020 às 21:16)

joselamego disse:


> Na serra de Monchique já é habitual esses acumulados . Vivi um ano em Monchique ( 2017/18) e eu mesmo testemunhei isso ...
> *Vou regressar a Monchique daqui a uns dias*
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Acabou-se o medronho.


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2020 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acabou-se o medronho.


Por acaso já encomendei duas garrafinhas  

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por algum motivo a Serra de Monchique tem as características que tem e a pluviosidade anual ronda os 1200 a 1600 mm. Por isso não serve de comparação para o que quer que seja.
> A questão do diluvio no último dia do mês de Novembro, bem se bem me lembro nas estações do IPMA rondou os 50 mm, por isso não dá para pôr na média do mês de Dezembro se tal acontecesse.
> Se... Se.. Se.. Também se não chovesse um diluvio num dia em Outubro em mês de mês chuvoso seria muito seco, se não fosse o regime de torrencial de algumas precipitações as barragens estariam na Amargura.
> Mas a meteorologia e as ciências não vivem de ses mas sim de factos.
> ...


Não vale a pena muitas palavras....ainda à dias é que estive a analisar...no Algarve temos o exemplo de Odelouca que entre o fim de Setembro e fim de Novembro conseguiu perder 1.5%. Depois temos Odeleite que ganhou uns 17%. Grande diferença entre barlavento/sotavento. O ano passado apesar da miséria que foi o Outono no geral, acabou por ser bem melhor para a bacia de Odelouca. Temos os solos bem preparados para recuperar alguma água mas como sempre muita incerteza quanto ao futuro... Eu comparo este Outono aquelas equipas que não jogam nada mas depois têm um monento de brilhantismo e ganham o jogo
Só que neste caso não está ganho é mais um empate...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2020 às 17:25)

joselamego disse:


> Por acaso já encomendei duas garrafinhas
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Reza a lenda que em Monchique não há COVID graças à famosa bebida


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2020 às 19:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Reza a lenda que em Monchique não há COVID graças à famosa bebida


Exato !
Daí eu ir até lá 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2020 às 20:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Reza a lenda que em Monchique não há COVID graças à famosa bebida



Tenho uma cliente em Monchique ofereceu-me uma garrafita de medronho diz que é caseiro que faz o pai, diz que aquilo mata o Covid e levanta a moral e outras coisas.


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2020 às 22:39)

Odelouca e Odeleite sao sectores da Serra diferentes. Sinopticas diferentes podem beneficiar ou Uma ou outra bacia hidrografica, mas nao as duas... 

Odeleite nasce a Leste do coracao do Caldeirao e esta mais dependente de eventos ligados a circulacao no Golfo de Cadis, eventos convectivos no final do Verao ou da Primavera ou cut-offs. Odelouca nasce a Oeste da Serra, depende mais de frentes Atlanticas, depressoes a latitude de Lisboa... Ora as frentes tem passado muito a Norte, dai por exemplo a seca cronica no Vale do Sado, apesar de Ter chovido no sotavento.


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2020 às 22:03)

A frente hoje nao desiludiu no sotavento.

Mesmo que não volte a chover ate dia 31 o trimestre terminara genericamente na media, que ronda os 250 mm.

Outubro: 70 mm
Novembro: 80 mm
Dezembro: 110 mm

Isto e melhor que nada mas nao chega para compensar o defice hidrico de anos a fio abaixo da media. E muito importante que as temperaturas baixem um pouco nos proximos meses e continue a chover ate Maio.

As medias a partir de 1980 rondam estes valores no Litoral do Sotavento mas sao superiores nas serras e Barrocal. Em normais antigas o primeiro trimestre do ano era o mais chuvoso e acumulava cerca de 220 a 250 mm, mas entretanto o padrao tem mudado.

Janeiro: 60 mm
Fevereiro: 60 mm
Marco: 40 mm
Abril: 40 mm
Maio: 30 mm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Dez 2020 às 12:17)

Isto promete o final de ano e início de 2021 está a cozinhar qualquer coisa para estes dias...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2020 às 12:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto promete o final de ano e início de 2021 está a cozinhar qualquer coisa para estes dias...



Demasiadas diferenças (para já) entre ECMWF e GFS, por exemplo a 240 horas o GFS vê isto:







O ECMW nada a ver:






De facto as saídas do GFS estão bem melhores, a questão é a distância temporal, mas têm-se mantido constantes 

Veremos como evoluem nos próximos dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2020 às 13:59)

Snifa disse:


> Demasiadas diferenças (para já) entre ECMWF e GFS, por exemplo a 240 horas o GFS vê isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais curioso, é que os dois mantêm-se constantes, o GFS a mostrar uma entrada fria e o ECM com o AA mais perto. 

Bom mas mesmo bom, seria o AA migrar para a Gronelândia e fazer ligação à Escandinávia.


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Dez 2020 às 14:10)

Bom bom era uma depressão retrógrada associada a uma siberiana com o AA a estender - se sobre o Atlântico.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Dez 2020 às 14:40)

O facto é que o gfs tem estado firme  assim como o outro modelo prevê uma AA durante bastantes.
Veremos as próximas saídas mas não é todos os dias que se cotas de neve em torno dos 500M durante vários dias seguidos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2020 às 15:32)

Vamos aguardar as próximas saídas 
Para já apenas o gfs vê neve , os outros modelos AA 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

É impressão minha ou a coisa tá a mudar um pouco para depois do Natal, frio e com possibibilade de chuva?


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2020 às 22:49)

Gfs a carregar no frio , dias 29, 30,31 dezembro e 1 de janeiro , na saída 18 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (20 Dez 2020 às 23:24)

Boa noite, 

Se alguem estiver interessado nos "Registos históricos de Precipitação e Temperatura na parte Portuguesa das Bacias Hidrográficas dos Rios Minho e LIma, segue o link:

http://risc-ml.eu/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Registos-históricos-_vF.pdf


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2020 às 02:51)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Se alguem estiver interessado nos "Registos históricos de Precipitação e Temperatura na parte Portuguesa das Bacias Hidrográficas dos Rios Minho e LIma, segue o link:
> 
> http://risc-ml.eu/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Registos-históricos-_vF.pdf


não consigo perceber , chamam "registos históricos", mas começam nos anos 70? Para mim isso não sao registos "históricos", apenas um passado relativamente recente é analisado...


----------



## Santofsky (22 Dez 2020 às 14:44)

O que houve a mais no ano passado há este ano a menos... Há exatamente um ano no dia de hoje estava a terminar aquela que foi uma semana de arromba com a passagem de três tempestades (Daniel, Elsa e Fabien) e mais de 200 mm acumulados só nessa semana, já para não falar no vento. Um ano depois estamos apenas com uns chuviscos miseráveis e tempo monótono (padrão recorrente neste mês), com um acumulado mensal que não supera, nem de perto, nem de longe, o acumulado somado naquela semana (pouco mais de metade) o ano passado... 
Melhores dias virão...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2020 às 16:50)

Santofsky disse:


> O que houve a mais no ano passado há este ano a menos... Há exatamente um ano no dia de hoje estava a terminar aquela que foi uma semana de arromba com a passagem de três tempestades (Daniel, Elsa e Fabien) e mais de 200 mm acumulados só nessa semana, já para não falar no vento. Um ano depois estamos apenas com uns chuviscos miseráveis e tempo monótono (padrão recorrente neste mês), com um acumulado mensal que não supera, nem de perto, nem de longe, o acumulado somado naquela semana (pouco mais de metade) o ano passado...
> Melhores dias virão...


Não sei onde vives, mas neste ano sigo com mais precipitação que no dezembro do ano passado e há perspetivas do seu regresso a menos de 10 dias. No ano passado, de facto houve quatro tempestades, mas a última só trouxe vento por aqui e, após as tempestades, zero precipitação durante várias semanas e sem perspetivas do seu regresso. 

Para além disso, este dezembro foi acompanhado de várias semanas de precipitação abundante a sul. A situação ao nível dos solos no Sul e não só está MUITO melhor que no ano passado, por esta altura, e não acho que vá piorar assim tão facilmente... 

De facto a memória por vezes é bem seletiva...


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Dez 2020 às 16:50)

Bom, como gosto de ver o fórum agitado, vou só referir um termo: Sudden stratospheric warming (SSW)


----------



## Santofsky (22 Dez 2020 às 19:09)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei onde vives, mas neste ano sigo com mais precipitação que no dezembro do ano passado e há perspetivas do seu regresso a menos de 10 dias. No ano passado, de facto houve quatro tempestades, mas a última só trouxe vento por aqui e, após as tempestades, zero precipitação durante várias semanas e sem perspetivas do seu regresso.
> 
> Para além disso, este dezembro foi acompanhado de várias semanas de precipitação abundante a sul. A situação ao nível dos solos no Sul e não só está MUITO melhor que no ano passado, por esta altura, e não acho que vá piorar assim tão facilmente...
> 
> De facto a memória por vezes é bem seletiva...



Mas o que é facto é que este dezembro está a seguir exatamente a mesma linha-padrão de novembro de 2019. Tal como agora neste dezembro de 2020, em novembro de 2019 também predominou o aborrecimento do tempo monótono, chovendo quase todos os dias do mês mas com a maior parte dos dias a não passar de chuviscos miseráveis, originando acumulados mensais modestos. 
No litoral Norte sim, pode-se dizer que os acumulados mensais são brutais, ao contrário do resto do país. Porque é a primeira região a ser atingida pelas frentes, as quais chegam com a maior atividade possível, resultando muitas vezes em chuva torrencial e, por consequência, acumulados diários e mensais brutais. No litoral Norte a população está habituada às chuvas torrenciais, as quais não causam estragos porque o tipo de solos existente na região é próprio para suportar grandes quantidades de precipitação, ficando assim imunes às enxurradas de grandes dimensões. Por exemplo se chover 90 mm num dia em Braga ou em Viana do Castelo, não será nada de especial. Mas se chover por exemplo 50 mm num dia no Algarve ou mesmo em Lisboa já é o caos que se vê, porque o tipo de solos que existe nessas regiões não conseguem suportar grandes quantidades de precipitação, resultando por isso mesmo muitas vezes em grandes inundações ou enxurradas, como aquelas que se viram no Algarve no fim de novembro. 
Enquanto o litoral Norte leva com chuva forte, por vezes torrencial, e acumulados brutais, o resto do país não passa de chuva fraca/chuviscos miseráveis, no máximo chuva moderada e acumulados bem mais modestos. Sempre foi assim o regime de rios atmosféricos e sempre haverá de ser...


----------



## Marco pires (22 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

de realçar a situação actual dos solos, a maior parte do território em situação de capacidade de campo, apenas o baixo Alentejo e Algarve ainda com menor quantidade de água no solo.
neste momento o ideal seria continuar a chover, principalmente a sul para consolidar as zonas onde ainda não existe saturação, e também nas outras zonas para o enchimento das barragens.
havendo capacidade de campo tudo o que chover não será absorvido pela terra, abastecendo assim os cursos de água e consequentemente as barragens e pequenos açudes.

entretanto ainda deverá chover alguma coisa até ao fim do ano, não sendo nada de especial mais a sul.


----------



## Mr.Jones (22 Dez 2020 às 23:05)

Santofsky disse:


> Mas o que é facto é que este dezembro está a seguir exatamente a mesma linha-padrão de novembro de 2019. Tal como agora neste dezembro de 2020, em novembro de 2019 também predominou o aborrecimento do tempo monótono, chovendo quase todos os dias do mês mas com a maior parte dos dias a não passar de chuviscos miseráveis, originando acumulados mensais modestos.
> *No litoral Norte sim, pode-se dizer que os acumulados mensais são brutais, ao contrário do resto do país. Porque é a primeira região a ser atingida pelas frentes, as quais chegam com a maior atividade possível, resultando muitas vezes em chuva torrencial e, por consequência, acumulados diários e mensais brutais. No litoral Norte a população está habituada às chuvas torrenciais, as quais não causam estragos porque o tipo de solos existente na região é próprio para suportar grandes quantidades de precipitação, ficando assim imunes às enxurradas de grandes dimensões. Por exemplo se chover 90 mm num dia em Braga ou em Viana do Castelo, não será nada de especial. Mas se chover por exemplo 50 mm num dia no Algarve ou mesmo em Lisboa já é o caos que se vê, porque o tipo de solos que existe nessas regiões não conseguem suportar grandes quantidades de precipitação, resultando por isso mesmo muitas vezes em grandes inundações ou enxurradas, como aquelas que se viram no Algarve no fim de novembro.
> Enquanto o litoral Norte leva com chuva forte, por vezes torrencial, e acumulados brutais, o resto do país não passa de chuva fraca/chuviscos miseráveis, no máximo chuva moderada e acumulados bem mais modestos. Sempre foi assim o regime de rios atmosféricos e sempre haverá de ser...*



Penso que toda a gente que tem o mínimo interesse em meteorologia sabe disso...
Se “sempre foi assim é sempre haverá de ser” porquê esses comentários derrotistas e pessimistas sobre a precipitação do Inverno de 2020?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2020 às 23:25)

Uma saída de sonho, aquela do GFS para o início de Janeiro.  Será que vem aí uma NAO-  para o início do novo ano? 

A realidade diz que ainda está tudo na chamada FI.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2020 às 23:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma saída de sonho, aquela do GFS para o início de Janeiro. Será que vem aí uma NAO-  para o início do novo ano?
> 
> A realidade diz que ainda está tudo na chamada FI.


Não é só o GFS - o ensemble do ECMWF também parece que está a prever essa tendência para o início do próximo ano... Veremos!


----------



## boneli (22 Dez 2020 às 23:32)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Penso que toda a gente que tem o mínimo interesse em meteorologia sabe disso...
> Se “sempre foi assim é sempre haverá de ser” porquê esses comentários derrotistas e pessimistas sobre a precipitação do Inverno de 2020?



Inverno que ainda só começou ontem...fazer funerais antes de morrer. lol


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2020 às 23:32)

Ecm e gfs estão a cozinhar algo de bom para início janeiro 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Dez 2020 às 11:22)

Prevê-se neve para o Gerês no dia 28, correcto?


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Dez 2020 às 11:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Prevê-se neve para o Gerês no dia 28, correcto?



A não ser que haja uma grande volta nos modelos , é garantido  . Até mesmo , eventualmente a cotas médias altas da serra .
Aliás , até hoje há previsão de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Dez 2020 às 13:00)

Estou a pensar ir lá dar uma voltinha nesse dia e tirar umas fotos.


----------



## boneli (25 Dez 2020 às 16:10)

Boa tarde. Esta noticia tem algum fundamento de verdade? Fonte: BestWeather.

A partir de dia 3-5 de Janeiro teremos condições de circulação atmosférica extremamente favoráveis ao posicionamento e persistência de áreas de baixa pressão no atlântico subtropical, às nossas latitudes.

Esperamos assim que se formem tempestades Atlânticas que irão afetar todo o território nacional de forma directa ou indirecta ao longo das primeiras 2-3 semanas de Janeiro.

Várias linhas de instabilidade, com trovoadas, chuvas significativas e vento forte irão afetar todo o território.

Será possível também a ocorrência de episódios de neve significativos nas terras altas do norte e do centro.

Prevemos que Janeiro possa terminar com 2 a 4 vezes mais precipitação do que o normal em vastas áreas do território.

Dada a precipitação em geral dentro ou acima do normal verificada no Outono, esperamos que as chuvas intensas das próximas semanas tenham um efeito notável na rede hidrográfica, com risco de cheias mesmo nas grandes bacias dos principais rios.

Esperamos ainda a possibilidade de fenómenos extremos localizados.

O estado do mar deverá apresentar-se mais agitado do que o normal, com risco acrescido de erosão e galgamentos da orla costeira.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (25 Dez 2020 às 16:21)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde. Esta noticia tem algum fundamento de verdade? Fonte: BestWeather.
> 
> A partir de dia 3-5 de Janeiro teremos condições de circulação atmosférica extremamente favoráveis ao posicionamento e persistência de áreas de baixa pressão no atlântico subtropical, às nossas latitudes.
> 
> ...


Que eu saiba essa página é bastante profissional.


----------



## boneli (25 Dez 2020 às 16:22)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Que eu saiba essa página é bastante profissional.



Era bom que fosse como está lá escrito.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

Meus amigos tudo pode acontecer, já que nos últimos Invernos não tem acontecido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2020 às 17:05)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde. Esta noticia tem algum fundamento de verdade? Fonte: BestWeather.
> 
> A partir de dia 3-5 de Janeiro teremos condições de circulação atmosférica extremamente favoráveis ao posicionamento e persistência de áreas de baixa pressão no atlântico subtropical, às nossas latitudes.
> 
> ...


Pelo que tenho entendido e vendo os ensembles dos principais modelos, acho que até é bastante provável que tal aconteça. Aliás, até existe um consenso generalizado dos modelos para uma sinóptica de NAO- logo a partir do início do próximo mês.


----------



## TxMxR (25 Dez 2020 às 21:35)

boneli disse:


> Era bom que fosse como está lá escrito.



Como lá está escrito? 
''_Dada a precipitação em geral dentro ou acima do normal verificada no Outono, *esperamos que as chuvas intensas das próximas semanas tenham um efeito notável *na rede hidrográfica, *com risco de cheias* mesmo nas grandes bacias dos principais rios.

*Esperamos ainda a possibilidade de fenómenos extremos localizados*.

O estado do mar deverá apresentar-se mais agitado do que o normal, com risco acrescido de erosão e galgamentos da orla costeira._''

Acho que deviam limitar um bocado essa sede de animação meteorológica. É que às vezes começa quase a roçar uma espécie de sadomasoquismo doentio. Já não é a primeira vez que refiro isto e muitas vezes esses comentários ''envelhecem'' mal...

Como este aqui por exemplo:


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ao contrário daqui do Continente, na Madeira parece que a consoada será feita ao som da chuva...
> Segundo vários modelos, deverá começar a chover já nas próximas horas e os acumulados até poderão ser bastante generosos no dia de Natal. Sortudos!



Sortudos, de facto.


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Dez 2020 às 22:22)

Vendo a última saída do ECM , tempo bem fresquinho para a semana.


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2020 às 01:54)

No que diz respeito às "chuvas intensas" e aos "fenómenos extremos" supostamente previstos para as primeiras semanas de janeiro, o melhor de facto é esperar para ver. Porque lembro-me dessa página no Facebook por alturas do inverno 2018/19 (o famoso inverno da NAO negativa mas por incrível e inacreditável que pareça foi um dos mais secos de sempre por cá, com o estabelecimento dum super-poderoso anticiclone junto à península ibérica durante semanas a fio) prever igualmente e de forma insistente um janeiro e um fevereiro com precipitação acima da média e no fim de contas acabou por falhar redondamente... o caso atual do suposto dilúvio que está previsto para janeiro é exatamente a mesma coisa, tanto poderá desta vez acertar na mouche como poderá voltar a falhar redondamente como nesse inverno 2018-19... o melhor de facto é esperar para ver. Mas atenção, com isto não estou a querer, de maneira alguma, desvalorizar o profissionalismo da página, coisa da qual já várias provas!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2020 às 02:52)

Santofsky disse:


> No que diz respeito às "chuvas intensas" e aos "fenómenos extremos" supostamente previstos para as primeiras semanas de janeiro, o melhor de facto é esperar para ver. Porque lembro-me dessa página no Facebook por alturas do inverno 2018/19 (o famoso inverno da NAO negativa mas por incrível e inacreditável que pareça foi um dos mais secos de sempre por cá, com o estabelecimento dum super-poderoso anticiclone junto à península ibérica durante semanas a fio) prever igualmente e de forma insistente um janeiro e um fevereiro com precipitação acima da média e no fim de contas acabou por falhar redondamente... o caso atual do suposto dilúvio que está previsto para janeiro é exatamente a mesma coisa, tanto poderá desta vez acertar na mouche como poderá voltar a falhar redondamente como nesse inverno 2018-19... o melhor de facto é esperar para ver. Mas atenção, com isto não estou a querer, de maneira alguma, desvalorizar o profissionalismo da página, coisa da qual já várias provas!!!


O inverno de 2018-2019 foi um caso especial, pois na realidade esteve tempo tempestuoso por toda a Europa... exceto na Península Ibérica! A acrescentar a isso, Portugal já estava na altura há várias semanas com um anticiclone bem forte e bem posicionado sobre o Atlântico a oeste da Península Ibérica - de facto, em dezembro de 2018 choveu muito, muito pouco. Neste dezembro a situação é algo distinta, pois o anticiclone não teve a influência dos últimos anos e até já se sabe quando vai voltar a chover, coisa que não se sabia nesta altura do ano no ano passado ou há dois anos atrás. 

Eu tenho grandes esperanças neste inverno. Até agora, o ano hidrológico tem sido bem diferente em relação aos anteriores e tenho o pressentimento que o próximo mês trará grandes surpresas...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2020 às 05:47)

Cenário de pesadelo para a Madeira, para daqui a 11 dias, 'pintado' pelo habitual extremismo da saída das 18h do GFS. Esperemos que seja só um dos devaneios típicos deste modelo.


----------



## TxMxR (26 Dez 2020 às 13:23)

Hawk disse:


> O IPMA anda completamente aos papeís com este evento.



Se fosse só com este evento estávamos nós bem... eles que ponham os olhos nas organizações dos outros países, em especial a AEMET que são vizinhos deles/nossos e lhes dão 10 a 0 em qualquer tipo de situação. Já têm avisos emitidos de vento e para agitação marítima há quase 3 dias e no IPMA só se lembraram hoje às 11 da manhã.. e só meteram de agitação marítima quando certamente várias zonas de pelo menos 3 ou 4 distritos (no mínimo) vão ser afectadas pelo vento. Tudo bem que ainda estamos a mais de 24 horas do evento mas já não é a primeira vez que os avisos acabam por ser lançados mal e porcamente "5 minutos" antes da festa e em cima do joelho. 

E nem vou falar da qualidade e especificidade dos avisos e das previsões da AEMET comparativamente ao trabalho geralmente medíocre do IPMA. Mas pronto.. o território deles também só e 4 ou 5 vezes maior que o nosso...


----------



## Santofsky (26 Dez 2020 às 13:32)

TxMxR disse:


> Se fosse só com este evento estávamos nós bem... eles que ponham os olhos nas organizações dos outros países, em especial a AEMET que são vizinhos deles/nossos e lhes dão 10 a 0 em qualquer tipo de situação. Já têm avisos emitidos de vento e para agitação marítima há quase 3 dias e no IPMA só se lembraram hoje às 11 da manhã.. e só meteram de agitação marítima quando certamente várias zonas de pelo menos 3 ou 4 distritos (no mínimo) vão ser afectadas pelo vento. Tudo bem que ainda estamos a mais de 24 horas do evento mas já não é a primeira vez que os avisos acabam por ser lançados mal e porcamente "5 minutos" antes da festa e em cima do joelho.
> 
> E nem vou falar da qualidade e especificidade dos avisos e das previsões da AEMET comparativamente ao trabalho geralmente medíocre do IPMA. Mas pronto.. o território deles também só e 4 ou 5 vezes maior que o nosso...



É tipo aquelas previsões descritivas medíocres de chuva apenas e só para o litoral norte quando a precipitação já tem chegado a Lisboa e ao interior centro, as outras regiões é tudo paisagem. Já aconteceu inúmeras vezes, com probabilidade de chover superior a 50% noutras regiões que não o litoral norte mas só nesta região é que chove. Sempre foi assim e sempre há de ser.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2020 às 20:18)

Hawk disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe onde é possível identificar os máximos diários de precipitação em Portugal nos últimos anos?


Penso que seja o valor mais alto desde os 287,6 mm no Areeiro no trágico fevereiro de 2010. Mas posso estar enganado


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

Ou é impressao minha ou a frente vem muito rápida.


----------



## Hawk (27 Dez 2020 às 10:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Penso que seja o valor mais alto desde os 287,6 mm no Areeiro no trágico fevereiro de 2010. Mas posso estar enganado



Obrigado! Era o que suspeitava. Mas julgo que no 20 de Fevereiro caíram 387.1 mm no Areeiro (das 00h às 18h, depois a estação pifou).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2020 às 10:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Penso que seja o valor mais alto desde os 287,6 mm no Areeiro no trágico fevereiro de 2010. Mas posso estar enganado





Hawk disse:


> Obrigado! Era o que suspeitava. Mas julgo que no 20 de Fevereiro caíram 387.1 mm no Areeiro (das 00h às 18h, depois a estação pifou).



Depende de como são consideradas as 24h.

Ambos os valores estão correctos:

 Os 287,6mm referem-se à precipitação acumulada das 09h de dia 20 às 09h de dia 21;​





 Os 387,1mm referem-se à precipitação acumulada nas 24h anteriores até ao momento em que a estação falhou (o que na prática corresponde ao período 4h - 18h uma vez que apenas começou a chover às 4h e a estação deixou de funcionar às 18h).​


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Dez 2020 às 13:07)

Estas últimas saídas do ECMWF estão muito boas em termos de cotas de neve.


----------



## dvieira (27 Dez 2020 às 13:46)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Estas últimas saídas do ECMWF estão muito boas em termos de cotas de neve.[/QUOTE
> È pena é o GFS para já não ir atrás do ECMWF.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Dez 2020 às 15:08)

Crazyrain disse:


> A não ser que haja uma grande volta nos modelos , é garantido  . Até mesmo , eventualmente a cotas médias altas da serra .
> Aliás , até hoje há previsão de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra.


Qual será o melhor sítio para encontrar neve amanha? Zona de Montalegre?


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 15:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Qual será o melhor sítio para encontrar neve amanha? Zona de Montalegre?



Sim , Montalegre deve ser uma excelente opção para amanhã .


----------



## TxMxR (27 Dez 2020 às 16:12)

Sou eu que não percebo nada disto ou a frente na nossa zona vem com muito pouca actividade/já quase desfeita?


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 16:18)

A frente vem com bastante atividade , pois vai trazer muito vento e grande agitação marítima . Não deve trazer grande precipitação , mas neste tipo de entradas não é costume trazer acumulações extraordinárias .


----------



## TxMxR (27 Dez 2020 às 16:36)

Crazyrain disse:


> A frente vem com bastante atividade , pois vai trazer muito vento e grande agitação marítima .



Ah, OK. Tinha ideia que aquilo que se refere normalmente como a actividade da frente tinha a ver com a instabilidade da mesma e presença ou não de convecção. E se calhar até nem tenho a ideia errada, mas tendo em conta a falta de humidade essa convecção não se torna evidente através de nuvens e precipitação e sente-se ''só'' o vento. É isso?


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 16:47)

TxMxR disse:


> Ah, OK. Tinha ideia que aquilo que se refere normalmente como a actividade da frente tinha a ver com a instabilidade da mesma e presença ou não de convecção. E se calhar até nem tenho a ideia errada, mas tendo em conta a falta de humidade essa convecção não se torna evidente através de nuvens e precipitação e sente-se ''só'' o vento. É isso?



Sim , acho que o que vai ser mais notório é a intensidade do vento.  Convecção não me parece haver muita.


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:24)

Se a frente vem de Norte perde forca ao passar nas serras galegas, leonesas e da nossa fronteira. So a Sanabria tem mais de 2000 metros.


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:28)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Qual será o melhor sítio para encontrar neve amanha? Zona de Montalegre?



Se puderes... Sanabria.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Dez 2020 às 17:37)

frederico disse:


> Se puderes... Sanabria.


Aí se calhar já compensava ir à Estrela, ou não?

Pitões das Júnias já se encontra a ~1100m, deverá aucmular alguma coisita.


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aí se calhar já compensava ir à Estrela, ou não?
> 
> Pitões das Júnias já se encontra a ~1100m, deverá aucmular alguma coisita.



Com esta sinoptica a Sanabria da 10-0 a Estrela. Nao compensa. Eu ia pela nacional ate Verin e depois parte em auto-estrada ate a Sanabria.


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 17:42)

frederico disse:


> Com esta sinoptica a Sanabria da 10-0 a Estrela. Nao compensa. Eu ia pela nacional ate Verin e depois parte em autoestrada ate a Sanabria.



No que à neve diz respeito, a Sanabria dá muitos 10-0 a Estrela...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:43)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aí se calhar já compensava ir à Estrela, ou não?
> 
> Pitões das Júnias já se encontra a ~1100m, deverá aucmular alguma coisita.



Alias se fores pelo meu percurso passas por Montalegre e podes desviar e ir a Pitoes.

Do Porto a Guimaraes, depois Fafe, Cabeceiras, Montalegre, Chaves, Verin, Sanabria. Da para desviar e ir a Pitoes no caminho.  

PS: da para encher o deposito em Espanha a 20 ou 25 centimos o litro abaixo do nosso preco e nao se paga portagens neste percurso.


----------



## TxMxR (27 Dez 2020 às 17:47)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aí se calhar já compensava ir à Estrela, ou não?
> 
> Pitões das Júnias já se encontra a ~1100m, deverá aucmular alguma coisita.









Para compensar ir à Estrela era preciso que lá chegasse a neve... Acho que o melhor mesmo é o teu plano original. Não sei até que ponto te deixam circular seja por questões meteorológicas ou Covid.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 17:47)

A frente vem de NO .

A zona de Pitões das Júnias e do planalto da Mourela ( cuja altitude ronda os 1200/1300 metros ) é uma zona de excelentes acumulações . Por acaso estive lá ontem. 
Outra zona que normalmente tem grandes acumulados é o planalto de Castro Laboreiro .


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 17:49)

TxMxR disse:


> Para compensar ir à Estrela era preciso que lá chegasse a neve... Acho que o melhor mesmo é o teu plano original. Não sei até que ponto te deixam circular seja por questões meteorológicas ou Covid.



Ha muitos anos que percebi que a Estrela para Neve e um erro para quem vive no Norte de Portugal. Um conselho a quem vive no Norte, esquecam a Estrela e vao a Sanabria ou aos Picos da Europa. A Sanabria esta a mesma distancia da Estrela para quem vive no Porto e tem muito mais Neve.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

frederico disse:


> Ha muitos anos que percebi que a Estrela para Neve e um erro para quem vive no Norte de Portugal. Um conselho a quem vive no Norte, esquecam a Estrela e vao a Sanabria ou aos Picos da Europa. A Sanabria esta a mesma distancia da Estrela para quem vive no Porto e tem muito mais Neve.



Eu vou a  Sanábria todos os anos. E aos Picos da Europa também já fui . Só fui duas vezes à Serra da Estrela  quando era pequeno.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

frederico disse:


> Ha muitos anos que percebi que a Estrela para Neve e um erro para quem vive no Norte de Portugal. Um conselho a quem vive no Norte, esquecam a Estrela e vao a Sanabria ou aos Picos da Europa. A Sanabria esta a mesma distancia da Estrela para quem vive no Porto e tem muito mais Neve.



Eu vou a  Sanábria todos os anos. E aos Picos da Europa também já fui . Só fui duas vezes à Serra da Estrela  quando era pequeno.


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 18:02)

Eu vou 2/3 vezes por ano a Sanabria... a Estrela só ganha à Sanabria no alojamento em altitude...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (27 Dez 2020 às 18:04)

So em compras em Verin e abastecendo o deposito poupava o dinheiro da viagem. Sanabria compensa ate do ponto de vista financeiro.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2020 às 18:04)

A Sanabria tem de longe muito mais neve que a Estrela e também mais altitude, é frequente  em Maio e até por vezes em Junho ainda ver alguma neve nas zonas mais elevadas em certos anos


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2020 às 18:11)

Estamos a comparar o incomparável... as montanhas no Norte de Espanha têm muito mais neve do que cá em Portugal.
O nosso clima, é muito mais soft, essa é que essa.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 18:20)

Não tem só a ver com o clima , mas também com a altitude , a interioridade , a HR . O número de vezes que cai neve na Serra da Estrela , Gerês , Larouco não deve ficar muito atrás do Norte de Espanha . O problema é que cá as condições para que a neve permaneça muito tempo no terreno são muito piores .

No norte de Espanha também há diferenças significativas entre as regiões montanhosas mais litorais e as  mais interiores .


----------



## karkov (27 Dez 2020 às 18:21)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não tem só a ver com o clima , mas também com a altitude , a interioridade , a HR . O número de vezes que cai neve na Serra da Estrela , Gerês , Larouco não deve ficar muito atrás do Norte de Espanha . O problema é que cá as condições para que a neve permaneça muito tempo no terreno são muito piores .



Fosse só esse o “problema”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 18:28)

Mas claro que a altitude também conta.  Se o Montesinho tivesse mais 400 metros de altitude seria outra Sanábria.


----------



## Thomar (27 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Vejam bem a diferença de altitude e sua dimensão/extensão em Km's da Sanábria para perceber porque é que nas entradas de Norte/Noroeste fica retida a maior parte de precipitação sobre a forma de neve naquela zona:


----------



## ampa62 (27 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

frederico disse:


> Alias se fores pelo meu percurso passas por Montalegre e podes desviar e ir a Pitoes.
> 
> Do Porto a Guimaraes, depois Fafe, Cabeceiras, Montalegre, Chaves, Verin, Sanabria. Da para desviar e ir a Pitoes no caminho.
> 
> PS: da para encher o deposito em Espanha a 20 ou 25 centimos o litro abaixo do nosso preco e nao se paga portagens neste percurso.


Se deixarem passar a fronteira.... Um destes dias vim de volta. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2020 às 19:54)

ampa62 disse:


> Se deixarem passar a fronteira.... Um destes dias vim de volta.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Não sei em que altura foste, mas penso que este mês a Galiza esteve em confinamento durante um certo período de tempo e por consequência, com a passagem pela fronteira limitada. Agora não sei como está.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 20:04)

Ontem eu cruzei a fronteira em Tourém e andei à vontade pela Galiza.


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Dez 2020 às 20:59)

Será impressão minha ou os  modelos andam a " ameaçar "  a entrada de uma siberiana para o próximo fim-de-semana ?


----------



## TxMxR (27 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

Crazyrain disse:


> Será impressão minha ou os  modelos andam a " ameaçar "  a entrada de uma *siberiana* para o próximo fim-de-semana ?



Loira?


----------



## ampa62 (27 Dez 2020 às 22:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei em que altura foste, mas penso que este mês a Galiza esteve em confinamento durante um certo período de tempo e por consequência, com a passagem pela fronteira limitada. Agora não sei como está.


É no Baixo Minho. A fronteira na ponte de Cerveira estava fechada na semana passada e penso que fica assim até depois do ano novo. Mais a norte pode ser diferente. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TxMxR (27 Dez 2020 às 23:18)

Ruk@ disse:


> Uiii que grande estrondo... trovoada?



No mapa das DEAs não aparece nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2020 às 23:18)

ampa62 disse:


> Se deixarem passar a fronteira.... Um destes dias vim de volta.
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


Segundo o que eu sei, a fronteira está aberta. Esteve fechada, isso sim, nos feriados do Dia da Constituição (1 de dezembro) e do Dia da Imaculada Conceição (8 de dezembro). Neste momento está totalmente aberta.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Dez 2020 às 23:25)

Desceu imenso a probabilidade de precipitação para aquela zona...


----------



## TxMxR (28 Dez 2020 às 01:36)

Não sei se já alguém reparou hoje, mas, a velocidade das nuvens em altitude é IMPRESSIONANTE.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2020 às 11:19)

Nesta última saída do ECM , vejo um cenário potencialmente muito interessante para o próximo fim de semana . Com uma possível massa de ar muito fria a entrar de NE  e , pasme -se , com probabilidade de precipitação associada . Probabilidade , aliás , que aumentou bastante nesta última saída .


----------



## dvieira (28 Dez 2020 às 11:27)

Crazyrain disse:


> Nesta última saída do ECM , vejo um cenário potencialmente muito interessante para o próximo fim de semana . Com uma possível massa de ar muito fria a entrar de NE  e , pasme -se , com probabilidade de precipitação associada . Probabilidade , aliás , que aumentou bastante nesta última saída .


Sim nesta última saída o GFS a querer seguir um pouco o que ECM previa. Vamos ver é se existe precipitação, aguardar pelas próximas saídas para ter mais certezas.


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2020 às 11:30)

Só para diversão, risquinhos brancos em sítios inusuais na última saída do GFS Paralelo:


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2020 às 11:56)

Sim , agora vejo o GFS e o ECM alinhados na possível entrada fria.  Continue a verificar - se probabilidade de precipitação e as surpresas poderão aparecer no litoral .


----------



## Norther (28 Dez 2020 às 13:01)

Essas entradas para dia 5 sao das melhores para Cova da Beira, antigamente eram os maiores nevoões, de chegar ao joelho...


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2020 às 13:16)

Norther disse:


> Essas entradas para dia 5 sao das melhores para Cova da Beira, antigamente eram os maiores nevoões, de chegar ao joelho...


Daí serem tão raras, talvez 1 vez a cada 10 anos, estou a recorda-me de 2010. Julgo que a sinoptica era semelhante.. Agora se havia mais ou menos frio instalado, não sei dizer. Em C. Branco foi um nevão memorável.

Mas ainda falta muito! Sonhar também é bom..


----------



## Iceberg (28 Dez 2020 às 15:02)

Necessitamos de mais frio instalado à superfície. Mas as perspectivas são interessantes, a acompanhar com atenção nos próximos dias. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Santofsky (28 Dez 2020 às 15:40)

O problema é que a distância temporal ainda é muito grande e o mais provável, infelizmente, é desaparecer tudo nas próximas saídas. Nada a que já não estejamos habituados...


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

A distância temporal já não é assim tão grande .  Estamos a falar já de uma previsão a 5/6 dias . Já tem uma percentagem de probabilidade razoável . 
E como bom meteolouco gosto de sonhar ...


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2020 às 16:51)

TxMxR disse:


> Para compensar ir à Estrela era preciso que lá chegasse a neve... Acho que o melhor mesmo é o teu plano original. Não sei até que ponto te deixam circular seja por questões meteorológicas ou Covid.



Até tem estado a nevar na Serra da Estrela. Mas a estrada de acesso à Torre está cortada.


----------



## Northern Lights (28 Dez 2020 às 17:02)

Uma coisa é certa. Poderemos vir a ter perspetivas de um inverno mais "a sério".
Nas previsões a 10 dias do IPMA, já há muito que não via tantos dias seguidos com máximas inferiores ou iguais a 13ºC na capital.
Não acredito em surpresas como em Janeiro 2006 (quem me dera), mas acredito que mantendo-se a sinóptica atual no médio/longo prazo, que certamente este forum terá mais participação neste inverno em comparação com os anteriores .


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2020 às 17:05)

Eu sei que os últimos invernos têm sido (muito) fracos, mas não nevou em grande parte do interior há pouco mais de meio ano, no fim de março? Não estou a falar de neve quase ao nível do mar como nos janeiros de 2009 e 2010, claro


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Dez 2020 às 17:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei que os últimos invernos têm sido (muito) fracos, mas não nevou em grande parte do interior há pouco mais de meio ano, no fim de março? Não estou a falar de neve quase ao nível do mar como nos janeiros de 2009 e 2010, claro



Em janeiro de 2009 nevou ao nível do mar . Aliás nevou à beira mar em alguns sítios .


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2020 às 17:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu sei que os últimos invernos têm sido (muito) fracos, mas não nevou em grande parte do interior há pouco mais de meio ano, no fim de março? Não estou a falar de neve quase ao nível do mar como nos janeiros de 2009 e 2010, claro



Ora aí está, nos últimos anos as primaveras têm sido bestiais. Já os invernos... Lembro-me de 1 evento de neve a cotas médias no interior Norte e Centro salvo erro em finais de fevereiro de 2018 (e que fugiu de raspão ao resto do país, mais 1 dia de advecção fria e teria sido em grande para quase todo o lado). De resto, entre 2017 e 2020 não me lembro de mais nenhum evento relevante de neve a cotas médias, até ao passado de 4 de dezembro.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

David sf disse:


> Ora aí está, nos últimos anos as primaveras têm sido bestiais. Já os invernos... Lembro-me de 1 evento de neve a cotas médias no interior Norte e Centro salvo erro em finais de fevereiro de 2018 (e que fugiu de raspão ao resto do país, mais 1 dia de advecção fria e teria sido em grande para quase todo o lado). De resto, entre 2017 e 2020 não me lembro de mais nenhum evento relevante de neve a cotas médias, até ao passado de 4 de dezembro.



Nesse evento de 27/28 de Fevereiro, tivemos um fenómeno extremo de freezing rain que deixou várias localidades da Beira Alta sem luz e telefone durante várias horas/dias.
Quase 3 anos depois, em Várzea da Serra, ainda há soitos onde as árvores não recuperaram deve fenómeno.

Em termos de neve, saiu o jackpot a Bragança. 

Ler este seguimento dessa altura deixa algumas saudades: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-norte-e-centro-fevereiro-2018.9682/pagina-42


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2020 às 18:15)

Crazyrain disse:


> Em janeiro de 2009 nevou ao nível do mar . Aliás nevou à beira mar em alguns sítios .


Isso foi o que disse, não me lembro se nevou mesmo ao nível do mar, mas as cotas andaram no máximo pelos 100/200 metros, porque nevou no Porto


David sf disse:


> Ora aí está, nos últimos anos as primaveras têm sido bestiais. Já os invernos... Lembro-me de 1 evento de neve a cotas médias no interior Norte e Centro salvo erro em finais de fevereiro de 2018 (e que fugiu de raspão ao resto do país, mais 1 dia de advecção fria e teria sido em grande para quase todo o lado). De resto, entre 2017 e 2020 não me lembro de mais nenhum evento relevante de neve a cotas médias, até ao passado de 4 de dezembro.


Sim, esse evento de fevereiro de 2018 foi filho único, infelizmente... Mas neve fora de dezembro/janeiro/fevereiro é neve na mesma, há aqui quem possa não ver o elemento branco no inverno há anos, mas teve-a em março/abril deste ano


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2020 às 18:29)

Para quem já não se lembra do quão anormal foi esse fim de março/começo de abril, aqui na Figueira a máxima do dia 31 de março foi de apenas 8,5, e a temperatura chegou a descer aos 3 ºC com precipitação! Um pouco mais de frio instalado (tinham estado quase 30 ºC uma semana ou duas antes...) e teríamos tido um evento histórico


----------



## cova beira (28 Dez 2020 às 19:17)

nao sei se a malta já se apercebeu mas esta ultima saida do gfs dá neve para sitios pouco usuais como torres vedras ou santarem, na previsão automatica do windy


a entrada vinda do atlantico no dia 4/5 pode mesmo trazer surpresas dependendo da trajectória que esta levar até lá muitas runs fora do comum vamos assistir


----------



## cova beira (28 Dez 2020 às 19:18)

cova beira disse:


> nao sei se a malta já se apercebeu mas esta ultima saida do gfs dá neve para sitios pouco usuais como torres vedras ou santarem, na previsão automatica do windy
> 
> 
> a entrada vinda do atlantico no dia 4/5 pode mesmo trazer surpresas dependendo da trajectória que esta levar até lá muitas runs fora do comum vamos assistir




importante recordar que são previsões muito longas logo com probabilidades baixas mas a possibilidade está presente


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

cova beira disse:


> importante recordar que são previsões muito longas logo com probabilidades baixas mas a possibilidade está presente


Uma semana não é assim tanto, embora até lá muito possa mudar, claro. É algo mais provável que o "Já não chove mais até ao fim do mês!" que se vê por nos primeiros dias do mês com bastante regularidade...


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2020 às 19:41)

Neste momento ECMWF e ambas as saídas do GFS colocam um bom nevão no Interior Norte na terça-feira. Frio instalado, depressão a sudoeste que coloca humidade vinda de Sul a níveis médios, mas mantém-se a componente leste à superfície, perfil de temperaturas plano nos 2000m mais superficiais, a rondar os -2/0ºC, típico cenário para brutais acumulações no interior a Norte do sistema montanhoso.
A 12z do ECMWF tem quase 20cm de acumulação em Bragança e Montalegre.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Dez 2020 às 20:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Daí serem tão raras, talvez 1 vez a cada 10 anos, estou a recorda-me de 2010. Julgo que a sinoptica era semelhante.. Agora se havia mais ou menos frio instalado, não sei dizer. Em C. Branco foi um nevão memorável.
> 
> Mas ainda falta muito! Sonhar também é bom..


Ainda hoje me recordo do dia 10 janeiro de 2010, tivemos tudo, sleet, graupel e neve fofa... A neve demorou 3 dias até derreter toda.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 20:51)

Albifriorento disse:


> Ainda hoje me recordo do dia 10 janeiro de 2010, tivemos tudo, sleet, graupel e neve fofa... A neve demorou 3 dias até derreter toda.


Dia que ficará para sempre na minha memória. Não é todos os dias que se vê o Alentejo com um belo manto de neve 
Por cá foi assim:










O Outono tinha sido muito seco, mas frio e depois lá apareceu este evento que surpreendeu toda a gente. Quando me disseram que estava a nevar, nem conseguia acreditar.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2020 às 22:08)

joralentejano disse:


> O Outono tinha sido muito seco, mas frio e depois lá apareceu este evento que surpreendeu toda a gente. Quando me disseram que estava a nevar, nem conseguia acreditar.


Acho que estás a confundir janeiro de 2009 com o de 2010, o outono que foi muito frio foi o de 2008


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2020 às 22:20)

Não quero ser um "criador de esperanças falsas", mas os modelos estão um espetáculo no que toca à precipitação para o início do ano. Tanto os ensembles como as saídas operacionais estão muito boas e se antes apenas o ECMWF parecia prever a tendência para um janeiro chuvoso, neste momento tanto o ECMWF como o GFS parecem estar em concordância. Esperemos que assim se mantenha (ainda falta uma semana)!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que estás a confundir janeiro de 2009 com o de 2010, o outono que foi muito frio foi o de 2008


Não, o nevão foi mesmo em 2010. Cartas desse dia:










Seguimento Sul: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-janeiro-2010.4080/pagina-12

Registos: 
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/neve-no-alto-alentejo/
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-elvas-10-janeiro-2010.4157/
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2020 às 22:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, o nevão foi mesmo em 2010. Cartas desse dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas o outono que o antecedeu foi extremamente quente até à entrada fria de meados de dezembro, que também originou um nevão no Interior Norte com uma frente quente de Sul.
O outuno fresco foi de facto o de 2008, a que se seguiu um inverno bastante bom até início de fevereiro. Também nevou no Alentejo em 10 de janeiro de 2009...


----------



## TxMxR (28 Dez 2020 às 22:56)

AnDré disse:


> Até tem estado a nevar na Serra da Estrela. Mas a estrada de acesso à Torre está cortada.



Pois, é como digo aí às vezes a algumas pessoas demasiado esperançosas ou derrotistas e que depois até parece que ficam chateadas, que não se pode confiar sempre nos modelos, e é mais um caso desses, pouco ou nada estava previsto nevar e muito menos acumular nessa zona nos modelos disponíveis até aquela altura. A ter que fazer planos com alguma antecedência é preferivel seguir os modelos, mas, claro que, o mais fiável é sempre esperar pelo fim do evento 


Edit: Até neste momento (pelo menos) o GFS continua a insistir que a profundidade de neve na Estrela é 0 quando claramente há alguma acumulação.


----------



## dvieira (28 Dez 2020 às 22:59)

Esta saída das 18h do GFS saiu fria mas seca. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2020 às 23:13)

David sf disse:


> Mas o outono que o antecedeu foi extremamente quente até à entrada fria de meados de dezembro, que também originou um nevão no Interior Norte com uma frente quente de Sul.
> O outuno fresco foi de facto o de 2008, a que se seguiu um inverno bastante bom até início de fevereiro. Também nevou no Alentejo em 10 de janeiro de 2009...


Fiz confusão então. Não me lembro se nevou em Arronches, mas em Elvas nevou.
Está aqui este registo: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/elvas-geada-gelo-e-ate-alguma-neve-9-e-10jan2009.2945/

No entanto, a quantidade não foi tão grande como no ano seguinte, pois em 2009 a sinóptica era mais desfavorável a ocorrência de precipitação significativa. Ainda assim não foi nada mau.





Claro que uma frente vinda de Sul como ocorreu em 2010 é outro nível.


----------



## TxMxR (29 Dez 2020 às 09:08)

Nem sei se ria... se chore.. vamos ver


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2020 às 10:07)

TxMxR disse:


> Nem sei se ria... se chore.. vamos ver


Nao brinquem com coisas sérias.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2020 às 10:17)

"Não brinquem com estas coisas"... O pessoal cria expectativas cósmicas e depois sai-lhes um Planeta Marte soalheiro, frio mas muito muito seco. 

Atentem lá nesta imagem.




Que bonita.
A Europa com frio instalado, depressão continental e tudo, e nós a ver aquela massa estreita de ar muito fria (a laranja e vermelho) a descer na nossa direcção...
Pois...O norte da Península fica com a maior parte do quinhão, nós com os restos.
O potencial para desenvolvimentos interessantes está cá.
Este ar frio poderá ser o catalisador para eventos futuros de neve, instabilidade, mais depressões à nossa latitude.
Não é apenas um sonho, é aquele sonho em que estamos mesmo a acordar, que pode ser real.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Dez 2020 às 10:25)

Thomar disse:


> Muito boa análise @Mr. Neves !



Como sempre @Thomar , os possíveis bons eventos trazem sempre os "melhores" até nós  Bem vindo de volta @Mr. Neves


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2020 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

de facto os modelos estão bastente promissores, mas como muitas vezes acontece, por mais frio que haja, pode faltar a precipitação na hora certa.

Até eu, que ainda irei estar nas próximas duas semanas pelo Nordeste Transmontano, ou seja num local muito mais favorável a queda de neve e a uma cota de 700 metros,  estou com as expectativas baixas, quanto muito moderadas...

Veremos...  mas de nada adianta o frio se não houver precipitação.

Nestes últimos dias, houvessem células fortes e com as temperaturas que estão já tinha nevado qualquer coisa aqui na Aldeia.

Claro que há sempre a possibilidade de dar um saltinho a Montesinho ou Nogueira... ou até à Castanheira ( 997 metros) aqui bem mais perto e não preciso de mudar de concelho...


----------



## TxMxR (29 Dez 2020 às 10:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nao brinquem com coisas sérias..
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk








Agora é a vez do GFS


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Dez 2020 às 11:17)

A run 6z do GFS... 4mm com cota 250 aqui no dia 5  . Bem, ao menos que deverá haver tempo mais digno de inverno nos próximos tempos deverá, mesmo que não neve a cotas tão baixas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Dez 2020 às 12:11)

Acabei por não ir a Montalegre na segunda-feira e bem ne arrependi. Vi algumas fotos cobertas de branco.

Há alguma esperança para dia 30/31?

Para a semana já é impossível lá ir.


----------



## Santofsky (29 Dez 2020 às 14:22)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Acabei por não ir a Montalegre na segunda-feira e bem ne arrependi. Vi algumas fotos cobertas de branco.
> 
> Há alguma esperança para dia 30/31?
> 
> Para a semana já é impossível lá ir.



Existe sim, amanhã dia 30 a partir do final da tarde e dia 31 durante todo o dia há possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, isto falando de Montalegre.


----------



## dvieira (29 Dez 2020 às 14:43)

O Facebook do LusoMeteo colocou um video em que mostra alguns flocos de neve hoje em Paredes a 175 de altura. Será mesmo possível ? Pelo o video parece-me mesmo alguns flocos de neve.


----------



## dvieira (29 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

Nesta saída das 18h não foi muito boa em termos de precipitação mas temos de ter em conta que neste possível evento tem sido sempre o GFS a ir atrás do ECMWF por isso eu neste momento dou mais credibilidade a este último. Há que sonhar pois a partir de dia 2/3 temos sempre temperaturas próximos do zero e se reparem no meteograma pelo menos o da minha zona existe sempre uma grande percentagem de nebulosidade.


----------



## Northern Lights (29 Dez 2020 às 18:00)

Todos nós queremos sonhar, mas o filme será certamente o mesmo de anos anteriores!
Se há frio, não há precipitação. Se há precipitação não há frio suficiente. Tudo resultado da nossa posição geográfica e do clima.
Pelo menos, por momentos, sonhemos enquanto pudermos. 

O mais certo será termos frio, sem precipitação significativa, ou termos chuva, com neve nas terras altas do Minho, Tras-os-Montes, Beiras e eventualmente neve sem acumulação em alguns pontos mais altos do Alto Alentejo.

Vamos ver o que acontece. Ainda falta uma eternidade!


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2020 às 18:23)

Thomar disse:


> Muito boa análise @Mr. Neves !





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como sempre @Thomar , os possíveis bons eventos trazem sempre os "melhores" até nós  Bem vindo de volta @Mr. Neves



Muito obrigado aos dois e a toda a comunidade. As minhas análises não são brilhantes, possuo um grande desconhecimento em vários campos desta ciência. Muito do que sei aprendi aqui em anos idos. Tenho pena de não conseguir ter mais disponibilidade para participar, sou mais aquele membro que anda sempre pelos bastidores   Bons eventos!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Dez 2020 às 22:38)

Ora bem, agora sim, é praticamente certo ir a Pitões/Montalegre na quinta-feira ou talvez mesmo já amanhã ao final do dia. Pelo IPMA, apenas vai chover. Pelos metogramas aqui do fórum, a cota irá estar a cerca de 1000m na manhã de quinta e com alguma precipitação. Pitões encontra-se a ~1100m, será que vou ter alguma sorte? O objectivo principal é fotografia amadora às paisagens, sendo que se houver neve, seria o ideal.


----------



## davidazevedo (29 Dez 2020 às 23:07)

Northern Lights disse:


> Todos nós queremos sonhar, mas o filme será certamente o mesmo de anos anteriores!
> Se há frio, não há precipitação. Se há precipitação não há frio suficiente. Tudo resultado da nossa posição geográfica e do clima.
> Pelo menos, por momentos, sonhemos enquanto pudermos.
> 
> ...


É isso vamos sonhar, e quem sabe se torna realidade. Lembro-me que em janeiro 2009, não se previa chuva. A minha app do tempo tinha sol para toda a semana e no dia foi o que se viu. Bastante neve em Famalicão. Nevou toda a manhã.....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (29 Dez 2020 às 23:21)

As típicas entradas frias secas eheh

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (29 Dez 2020 às 23:26)

Fotos de Geada de Domingo - Abrantes ; com -4º


----------



## dvieira (29 Dez 2020 às 23:31)

Stinger disse:


> As típicas entradas frias secas eheh
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk[/QUOT
> Parece que sim é tão difícil juntar todos os ingredientes. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas mas mesmo mesmo o ECMWF já cortou na precipitação.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2020 às 03:55)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que estás a confundir janeiro de 2009 com o de 2010, o outono que foi muito frio foi o de 2008[/QUOTE
> 
> deve ter sido a mesma sensação que tivemos todos aqui na região Oeste no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006...os montes pareciam as pistas de Ski de outras paragens. muita neve caiu nesse dia aqui em Alenquer, as pessoas andavam loucas..havia filas para chegar à serra de Montejunto, a certa altura as estradas foram cortadas.  Dia para recordar por muitos anos (voltou a repetir mas em grau muito menor em Fevereiro de 2007).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Dez 2020 às 10:18)

Alerta amarelo de neve acima dos 1200/1400m para o distrito de Vila Real. Isto engloba apenas os cumes das montanhas, certo? Dado que praticamente tudo está abaixo desta cota, ou é expectável encontrar neve a cotas mais baixas?


----------



## Cesar (30 Dez 2020 às 10:29)

Parece que se está aproximar uma semana interessante, após o fim de semana que vem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Dez 2020 às 10:35)

Era bom era...






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2020 às 10:56)

As previsões tem piorado significativamente o europeu tem atrasado constantemente a entrada atlântica e nos outros modelos está a esfumar-se


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

Cotas de neve entre 0 e 100 metros para todo o Litoral Norte não é algo que se veja em todos os invernos . Convem ressalvar que  estas cotas são uma mera referência , pois uma entrada continental com precipitação associada traria neve a qualquer cota .
O problema é o mesmo de sempre , falta de precipitação . Contudo , quer o ECM quer o GFS a colocar pequenos nichos de probabilidades mínimas de precipitação a fazer - nos sonhar.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2020 às 11:24)

Penso que é prudente colocar as expectativas por baixo, ainda estamos a falar de um potencial evento algo "longinquo".

Por exemplo, o GFS na sua saida mais recente mostra isto:











Daria boa neve em especial no Interior Norte e Centro, e até mais a Sul, mas é preciso que haja precipitação ( em princípio haveria assim como instabilidade)  

Iremos ter uns dias bastante frios, mas sem precipitação nada feito, ficam as geadas e gelos, que já não é nada mau..


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2020 às 11:41)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que é prudente colocar as expectativas por baixo, ainda estamos a falar de um potencial evento algo "longinquo".
> 
> Por exemplo, o GFS na sua saida mais recente mostra isto:
> 
> ...



Por isso é que eu falei em sonhar .
Mas volto a frisar que não é assim tão comum ver cotas tão baixas no litoral a menos de 120 horas .


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2020 às 11:43)

Crazyrain disse:


> Por isso é que eu falei em sonhar .
> Mas volto a frisar que não é assim tão comum ver cotas tão baixas no litoral a menos de 120 horas .



Sim, não é de todo comum, agora se se confirmam ou não, até podia ser cota -100 que sem precipitação nada feito, é o "velho problema" são muitas "peças" para se encaixarem na perfeição.. 

Vamos aguardar, não podemos ter sempre "azar"


----------



## davidazevedo (30 Dez 2020 às 11:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Era bom era...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual é essa app?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2020 às 12:14)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, não é de todo comum, agora se se confirmam ou não, até podia ser cota -100 que sem precipitação nada feito, é o "velho problema" são muitas "peças" para se encaixarem na perfeição..
> 
> Vamos aguardar, não podemos ter sempre "azar"


O choque de massas continental com altlantico como vinha a ser modelado parecia ser um desfecho lógico para esta situação parece agora que o gfs começa a mostrar uma baixa no mar cantabrico que está a baralhar as contas 
Em relação à neve a cotas baixas não se trata de ter expectativas altas ou baixas é claro que é um evento pouco usual mas no ponto em que estamos seria um desfecho provável, são poucos os invernos em que temos as peças todas encaixadas como agora, no entanto os modelos mostram mais opções e qualquer uma delas é viável


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2020 às 12:49)

Não me lembro de uma previsão de frio tão duradouro como esta, especialmente em altitude, sem falar nos últimos dias que já foram bem frescos. Que o espírito de Janeiro 2009 entre no Janeiro 2021


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2020 às 16:09)

Muito interessante e fria esta saída 12z do GFS 

Já a precipitação não é tão certa ou abundante como o frio


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

As novidades são o corte quase total da precipitação e uma entrada seca continental bem gelada. 
Em resumo o corte na precipitação e a manutenção do frio!


----------



## Northern Lights (30 Dez 2020 às 16:50)

Está é a previsão para Lisboa quanto aos próximos dias, via AccuWeather.





Não me lembro de ver tantos dias seguidos com máximas e até mínimas assim.

Por curiosidade este é o panorama previsto para a Torre, Serra da Estrela (IPMA)





Deverá ser um excelente evento de frio prolongado. Quanto á precipitação, deverá acontecer o costume. Vai faltar nas horas cruciais.

Veremos como tudo evolui!

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

A 12z do gfs passou-se, 6mm de precipitação com uma cota de neve de 100m, não mexe mais...


----------



## TxMxR (30 Dez 2020 às 18:29)

Albifriorento disse:


> A 12z do gfs passou-se, 6mm de precipitação com uma cota de neve de 100m, não mexe mais...



Se o GFS se passou o ECMWF fez o quê?


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2020 às 18:40)

TxMxR disse:


> Se o GFS se passou o ECMWF fez o quê?


Na saída 12 já não está igual 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (30 Dez 2020 às 19:11)

Era bom, era.. Mas a verdade é que os modelos estão ainda, com um nível de certeza da ordem dos 250-500km norte ou sul ou a leste.

Digo-vos uma coisa.. Estas últimas previsões a concretizarem-se, o nosso amigo AA, era homem para se vingar e só sair de cima da península ibérica, lá para 2022!


----------



## belem (30 Dez 2020 às 19:28)

Paulo H disse:


> Era bom, era.. Mas a verdade é que os modelos estão ainda, com um nível de certeza da ordem dos 250-500km norte ou sul ou a leste.
> 
> Digo-vos uma coisa.. Estas últimas previsões a concretizarem-se, o nosso amigo AA, era homem para se vingar e só sair de cima da península ibérica, lá para 2022!



Ou lá para 2023 ou 2024!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2020 às 19:53)

Neste momento não temos um único modelo que coloque boa precipitação para a próxima semana nas saídas operacionais , é um facto, mas da forma como as coisas estão a nível de ensembles , eu não atirava já a toalha ao chão , sabemos como tudo isto é volátil, e ainda estamos a algum tempo de um possível evento que poderá ser de sonho 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TxMxR (30 Dez 2020 às 19:58)

joselamego disse:


> Na saída 12 já não está igual
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Pois, também estava à espera que ela acabasse de sair.. ainda ia nas 48h quando fiz o post


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2020 às 20:21)

Na próxima semana, muita atenção com a Madeira que pode ter acumulados significativos. Já, no Algarve, desapareceu quase toda a precipitação.


----------



## Santofsky (30 Dez 2020 às 21:11)

E pronto, run após run os modelos continuam a cortar na precipitação... É sempre a mesma coisa, não adianta!!! Se há precipitação não há frio, se há frio não há precipitação... Já não há pachorra para isto. Mas afinal é coisa que já estamos habituados...


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Dez 2020 às 22:13)

@talingas @SpiderVV @Davidmpb , preparem o trenó. Algum viu a previsão do IPMA para o dia 4?


----------



## davidazevedo (30 Dez 2020 às 22:16)

Santofsky disse:


> E pronto, run após run os modelos continuam a cortar na precipitação... É sempre a mesma coisa, não adianta!!! Se há precipitação não há frio, se há frio não há precipitação... Já não há pachorra para isto. Mas afinal é coisa que já estamos habituados...


Mesmo. Ver cotas de neve a zero e sem chuva...mas quem sabe, uma nuvem se lembre de largar alguma coisa....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2020 às 22:28)

GFS a colocar a precipitação rés vés na run das 18z. Pelo menos já voltou a meter qualquer coisa. 










Penso que basta um aguaceiro nesses dias para nevar em qualquer local do Alto Alentejo para Norte. Infelizmente a sinóptica prevista coloca a precipitação quase toda a passar ao lado do continente. Haverá a Leste, no Oceano, no Norte de Marrocos, mas por cá, nicles.


----------



## Santofsky (30 Dez 2020 às 22:37)

davidazevedo disse:


> Mesmo. Ver cotas de neve a zero e sem chuva...mas quem sabe, uma nuvem se lembre de largar alguma coisa....
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Chega a ser de facto desesperante. 
Mas pode ser que as coisas mudem... afinal ainda faltam seis dias...


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

A fronteira com Espanha muito bem delimitada nesta saída do GFS. Só falhou ali Miranda do Douro.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2020 às 23:06)

O cenário em cima da mesa é uma sinóptica historicamente favorável para neve a cotas baixas/muito baixas (semelhante a janeiro 2009), com a possibilidade de uma depressão retrógada no mediterrâneo a dirigir-se para cá e estacionar o frio continental por uns dias culminando com a neve (ou não) em locais incomuns. 
Conto ainda com as probabilidades já que historicamente a neve aparece (ou aparecia) cá no litoral norte interior com intervalo de 10/15 anos parece-me (a cotas baixas).


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Dez 2020 às 23:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> O cenário em cima da mesa é uma sinóptica historicamente favorável para neve a cotas baixas/muito baixas (semelhante a janeiro 2009), com a possibilidade de uma depressão retrógada no mediterrâneo a dirigir-se para cá e estacionar o frio continental por uns dias culminando com a neve (ou não) em locais incomuns.
> Conto ainda com as probabilidades já que historicamente a neve aparece (ou aparecia) cá no litoral norte interior com intervalo de 10/15 anos parece-me (a cotas baixas).



Depende da altitude . Na última entrada fria polar de NO nevou acima dos 400 metros de altitude em alguns locais do Litoral Norte mais interior .
E as entradas históricas e cíclicas de NE com precipitação associada sempre trouxeram queda de neve ao litoral mesmo junto à costa .
São 2 tipos de entradas frias polares com géneses diferentes .


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2020 às 23:33)

Crazyrain disse:


> Depende da altitude . Na última entrada fria polar de NO nevou acima dos 400 metros de altitude em alguns locais do Litoral Norte mais interior .
> E as entradas históricas e cíclicas de NE com precipitação associada sempre trouxeram queda de neve ao litoral mesmo junto à costa .
> São 2 tipos de entradas frias polares com géneses diferentes .


Sim claro, refiro-me aqueles eventos raros com acumulação abaixo dos 300m, geralmente só possível com este tipo de situação de entrada continental. As entradas de NO no máximo dá para cotas de 300m e sem acumulação devido à elevada HR. Estas até são relativamente comuns, talvez de 2 em 2 anos.


----------



## Northern Lights (31 Dez 2020 às 06:56)

As temperaturas máximas que no geral estavam previstas para Lisboa nos próximos dias eram de 10/12 °C Agora estão em 13/14°C. As mínimas estão agora no geral entre 5 e 6 °C, em vez dos 3/4°C. Uma semana de frio mais a sério, transfomou-se em dois ou três dias...
Os modelos a aplicarem o realismo de estar em uma "ilha de calor".
As condições para a neve em locais pouco habituais parece que se está também a esfumar. O habitual, portanto.

É por isto que cada vez menos adianta colocar-mos expectativas em previsões superiores a 3/5 dias.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2020 às 08:28)

Bom dia,

em perspetiva um evento de frio, mas ao que tudo indica seco... 

Pelo menos de umas geadas e gelos valentes já não me devo livrar 

Para Mogadouro, a uns 6 Km daqui da Aldeia de Azinhoso, a previsão do IPMA é esta, frio a sério sim, com máximas também muito baixas, mas seco como um "carapau"... 






Sabendo que, muitas vezes e devido a inversões fortes nos locais mais baixos, ainda faz mais frio aqui que em Mogadouro, não me admira nada que registe mínimas na ordem dos *-6. 
*
A esperança para ver neve reside na próxima semana, pode ser que uma sinóptica deste tipo, a confirmar-se, traga alguma instabilidade e neve aqui ao interior, a cotas um pouco mais baixas do que nas serras, eu estou a mais de 700 metros, não seria difícil nevar, assim houvesse precipitação... 










*


*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2020 às 09:15)

Pois parece que mais uma vez não vamos fugir a regra e ver do outro lado grandes nevões e aqui nada.
Num outono/ inverno que tem sido bem chuvoso acontece isto..
Como diz o outro é aceitar que dói menos 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2020 às 09:59)

Ecm com precipitação no norte e centro dia 5


----------



## dvieira (31 Dez 2020 às 10:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ecm com precipitação no norte e centro dia 5 [/QUOTE
> Nova saìda do ECM ? Ainda há esperança ?


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 11:49)

Amigo, apesar de Portugal Continental ser um território pequeno, concerteza que sim, vale sempre acreditar pois poderá cair neve em práticamente todos os locais, se as condições se verificarem .


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2020 às 15:26)

Como sempre , o IPMA  muito conservador nas cotas de neve  ( com tanto ar frio que se vai instalar , não compreendo como é que o IPMA vê cotas de neve tão altas ) .
Em janeiro de 2009 , o IPMA também tinha cotas de neve acima dos 800 metros a escassos 3 dias do evento .
E depois foi o que se viu ...


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

AEMET com cotas de 200m para a semana na zona do Gerês (parte espanhola): http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/lobios-fondevila-id32042


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

Crazyrain disse:


> Como sempre , o IPMA  muito conservador nas cotas de neve  ( com tanto ar frio que se vai instalar , não compreendo como é que o IPMA vê cotas de neve tão altas ) .
> Em janeiro de 2009 , o IPMA também tinha cotas de neve acima dos 800 metros a escassos 3 dias do evento .
> E depois foi o que se viu ...


Isso é algo em que o IPMA falha muito, preveem quase sempre cotas acima do que seria suposto, têm demasiado medo de preverem, sei lá, neve a 200 m e nem sempre acontecer...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 16:02)

David sf disse:


> Não tenho memória de um período tão longo de frio consecutivo (e poderia juntar os últimos dias, a maioria do Interior Norte e Centro registou mínimas negativas em 5 dos 6 últimos dias). Provavelmente será preciso recuar a fevereiro/março de 2005 para termos algo semelhante, mas mesmo assim duvido que tenha durado tanto tempo.


Houve períodos frios bastante prolongados em janeiro de 2017 (onda de frio chegou a 12 dias) e especialmente em fevereiro de 2012 (onda de frio chegou aos 20 dias!!!). Se bem que é difícil bater o período de janeiro a março de 2005, houve lugares com 25 dias em onda de frio (embora não seguido), e dessa vez as máximas também estiveram consistentemente baixas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2020 às 16:32)

Os meus desejos para 2021 já estão pedidos!!
E este está incluído!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2020 às 19:43)




----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2020 às 19:46)

N_Fig disse:


> Houve períodos frios bastante prolongados em janeiro de 2017 (onda de frio chegou a 12 dias) e especialmente em fevereiro de 2012 (onda de frio chegou aos 20 dias!!!). Se bem que é difícil bater o período de janeiro a março de 2005, houve lugares com 25 dias em onda de frio (embora não seguido), e dessa vez as máximas também estiveram consistentemente baixas



A de janeiro de 2017 foi muito rápida, presumo que esses 12 dias ou não tenham sido consecutivos ou tenham sido registados num pequeno número de estações. Lembro-me que nevou em Vila Real de Santo António no pico do frio a 850hpa.
A de 2012 foi de facto muito longa, mas quase sempre de carácter anticiclónico, com máximas relativamente altas. Fico à porta de ser histórica, para lá dos Pirinéus foi um fevereiro à década de 50. Duvido que esses 20 dias tenham sido consecutivos, pelo menos em 90% do país, lembro-me de numa das noites ter vindo uma pequena perturbação que deixou uns chuviscos à noite que estragou as mínimas todas.
Vamos ver quanto tempo esta dura. Caso após o fim da advecção fria se instale um anticiclone ibérico como vai sendo mostrado, pode durar mesmo muito tempo...


----------



## jfo (31 Dez 2020 às 19:51)

Para quê tanto pessimismo e agouro?
Apesar de ser novo neste fórum, mas já comentava meteorologia há algum tempo.
Como se pode ver os modelos principais como GFS e ECMWF estão em constante mutação, ontem previam cotas de neve abaixo dos 100m, de um momento para o outro decidem cortar na precipitação, depois decidem cortar no frio, depois voltam a repôr frio e precipitação, já com cotas de neve acima dos 500m. Neste momento não vale a pena fiar nos modelos, é ir-se informando e ver o que acontece.


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Dez 2020 às 20:08)

jfo disse:


> Para quê tanto pessimismo e agouro?
> Apesar de ser novo neste fórum, mas já comentava meteorologia há algum tempo.
> Como se pode ver os modelos principais como GFS e ECMWF estão em constante mutação, ontem previam cotas de neve abaixo dos 100m, de um momento para o outro decidem cortar na precipitação, depois decidem cortar no frio, depois voltam a repôr frio e precipitação, já com cotas de neve acima dos 500m. Neste momento não vale a pena fiar nos modelos, é ir-se informando e ver o que acontece.


Olá Ifo, náo é agouro nem pessimismo, sabes que é um pouco "chato" para quem gosta de neve ter situações onde ela na realidade pode cair, no entanto por um ou outro motivo (o que na realidade é mesmo assim) acabar por passar ao lado.
Isto acontece um número de vezes sem conta, e aí talvez sim, talvez a realidade fruste as emoções. No entanto e como também e muito bem dizes nem tudo estará perdido e talvez mais para uns que para outros poderá ser que a sorte bata à porta ou na zona.
Tem um excelente 2021 e sejas bem vindo a este fórum.


----------



## jfo (31 Dez 2020 às 20:17)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Olá Ifo, náo é agoiro nem pessimismo, sabes que é um pouco "chato" para quem gosta de neve ter situações onde ela na realidade pode cair, no entanto por um ou outro motivo (o que na realidade é mesmo assim) acabar por passar ao lado.
> Isto acontece um número de vezes sem conta, e aí talvez sim, talvez a realidade fruste as emoções. No entanto e como também e muito bem dizes nem tudo estará perdido e talvez mais para uns que para outros poderá ser que a sorte bata à porta ou na zona.
> Tem um excelente 2021 e sejas bem vindo a este fórum.



Tranquilo. Eu sei que é um sonho ver um grande nevão que cobrisse quase todo o país de branco. Esses eventos de neve generalizada, com cotas abaixo dos 100m, são muito raros, quando isso voltar a acontecer e certamente que vai acontecer, todos os modelos vão passar ao lado, já foi assim em 2006 e 2010. É verdade que já passaram muitos anos, mas a meteorologia continua ser uma ciência não exacta.
Acredito que nesta fase de NAO- e com a La Niña em consolidação, vai haver muitas surpresas.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2020 às 20:45)

David sf disse:


> A de janeiro de 2017 foi muito rápida, presumo que esses 12 dias ou não tenham sido consecutivos ou tenham sido registados num pequeno número de estações. Lembro-me que nevou em Vila Real de Santo António no pico do frio a 850hpa.


Esse pico durou 2/3 dias em que as máximas também estiveram baixas, mas as mínimas mantiveram-se baixas durante muito mais dias. Fui agora rever o boletim desse mês, Coimbra por exemplo teve 12 dias consecutivos com mínimas negativas, e não foi o único lugar com valores destes


David sf disse:


> A de 2012 foi de facto muito longa, mas quase sempre de carácter anticiclónico, com máximas relativamente altas. Fico à porta de ser histórica, para lá dos Pirinéus foi um fevereiro à década de 50. Duvido que esses 20 dias tenham sido consecutivos, pelo menos em 90% do país, lembro-me de numa das noites ter vindo uma pequena perturbação que deixou uns chuviscos à noite que estragou as mínimas todas.


Essa pertubação veio por volta de 7/8 fevereiro e é a razão para a onda de frio não ter passado dos 20 dias em lugar nenhum, porque nalguns lugares do sul a onda de frio só acabou mesmo no dia 29. E claro que não chegou aos 20 dias em todo o lado, mas com uma onda de calor também se diz que durou 15 dias, mesmo que só tenha durado tanto tempo num ou dois lugares


----------



## Andre Barbosa (31 Dez 2020 às 21:00)

Resumindo e concluindo, em que dias e locais será o ideal para ver nevar?

Estou a pensar tirar 2 ou 3 dias e não sei para onde ir, nem em que dias ir.

Montalegre? Sanabria? Picos Europa? Ou outro local mais perto?


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Resumindo e concluindo, em que dias e locais será o ideal para ver nevar?
> 
> Estou a pensar tirar 2 ou 3 dias e não sei para onde ir, nem em que dias ir.
> 
> Montalegre? Sanabria? Picos Europa? Ou outro local mais perto?



Montalegre para 2 feira está-se a pôr com bom aspecto, já todos os modelos o prevêem. Espera mais uns dias para começarem a sair os mesoscalares, porque nestas situações o relevo é fundamental e os modelos globais não "vêem" tudo, mas sendo o fluxo de norte ou noroeste não deverá haver problemas nessa região, em último caso passas para a outra vertente do Larouco.

Sanabria e Picos de Europa acho que é garantido para 2 feira, mas creio que em Espanha há confinamento regional até dia 6. Não sei o quão rigorosos estão a ser, sei que as fronteiras com Portugal estão a funcionar mas, para chegares aos picos de Europa precisas de passar pelo menos uma fronteira regional.


----------



## srr (31 Dez 2020 às 21:13)

Nuvens a brincar á geometria ;
Abrantes :


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2020 às 21:19)

Bem , a sinóptica ideal para neve a cotas baixas  , ao que tudo indica , está aí a chegar . Agora é só esperar pela suprema sorte de aparecer precipitação na hora certa . Mas isso será para nowcasting  , o IPMA nunca fará uma previsão de neve a cotas muito baixas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2020 às 21:33)

Crazyrain disse:


> Bem , a sinóptica ideal para neve a cotas baixas  , ao que tudo indica , está aí a chegar . Agora é só esperar pela suprema sorte de aparecer precipitação na hora certa . Mas isso será para nowcasting  , o IPMA nunca fará uma previsão de neve a cotas muito baixas.


Já está madrugada a essa possibilidade!
Acima dos 300 M

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (31 Dez 2020 às 22:30)

Ora então, já cheguei à estação e é aqui que entro no hype train.
O frio instalado é praticamente garantido que comece a roleta da precipitação.


----------



## davidazevedo (1 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

É impressão minha, ou no próximo fim semana, estão a dar chuva com cotas de neve 150/200 para o litoral norte?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2021 às 04:02)

davidazevedo disse:


> É impressão minha, ou no próximo fim semana, estão a dar chuva com cotas de neve 150/200 para o litoral norte?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



E nas serras do litoral centro , exatamente 12 e 11 anos depois dos eventos de 8/9 e 10 de Janeiro de 2009 e 2010 respectivamente 

Provavelmente vai tudo ao ar..

Vamos ver ..


----------

